# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Զարգացումները հետհեղափոխական Հայաստանում

## Վիշապ

Նախադրյալ. «Դրսի աչքերով» դիտելիս, թվում է, թե պրոցեսները հետհեղափոխական Հայաստանում ավելի դանդաղ են, քան կարելի էր սպասել, այսինքն` ավելի շուտ աչք է ծակում բարոյախոսությունը (սիմվոլներ, մաքրություն, վերաբերմունք), դրական խրախուսիչ քարոզչությունը (մանսավորապես տնտեսության բնագավառում իբր խտրականություն չկա, իրավունքները հավասար են), քրեա-տնտեսական աղմկոտ գործեր, հին իշխանությունների կադրային մնացորդներից ազատում (դպրոցներում, գյուղերում...), միջազգային թույն ելույթներ... 
Ադեկվատ ընդդիմություն ինչ-որ չի երևում, հիմնական քննադատությունները ծիծաղելի են՝ տրանսգենդերի ելույթ, արագաչափեր, ինքնաթիռի ծախսեր ու էլի ինչ-որ ողորմելի, մակերեսային բազարներ:
ՈՒ էլ բոլորի կիզակետում կարծես մենակ վարչապետն է, որ կա (our superman):
Մյուս կողմից, ինչ-որ անհասկանալի դեգրադացիոն խնդիրներ կան՝ աղբի կուտակումը, Մեղրիի զորամասի դեպքը, էս «տրանսգենդերի» շուրջ առաջացած ծիծաղելի հիթերիան, ինչ-որ գողական մի շաբաթով փիլոնազրկված տերտեր, բիչոկներ, կեղտոտ դրոշ ու անլվա աշխատող մաքսայինում, ու... էլ ուրիշ խնդիր չկա՞ Հայաստանում:
Թե՞ ճգնաժամը լրատվության միջոցների մեջ է, գուցե ՀՀ-ում ադեկվատ լրագրողների լուրջ դեֆիցի՞տ կա:

Առաջարկում եմ քննարկել, թե հետ-հեղափոխական Հայաստանում, բացի վերոհիշյալը, կոնկրետ՝
- Ի՞նչ էական ու շոշափելի զարգացումներ կան, կամ սպասվում են
- Սպասվում էին, բայց չկան ու վայթե չեն լինելու
- Կան, բայց ավելի շուտ բացասական են
- Ի՞նչ կարճաժամկետ, երկարաժամկետ խնդիրներ եք տեսնում դուք
- ՈՒ՞ր է ընդհանրապես ադեկվատ Հայ ժողովուրդը

Հ.Գ. Ակումբում ամենաակտիվ թեմաները «զվարճալի», «դեսից-դենից», «օրագրեր» բաժիններում են, ստեղ էլ մի բան էն չի :Ճ

----------

Alphaone (04.06.2019), Varzor (15.04.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հ.Գ. Ակումբում ամենաակտիվ թեմաները «զվարճալի», «դեսից-դենից», «օրագրեր» բաժիններում են, ստեղ էլ մի բան էն չի :Ճ


Ճիշտ ա ասում․ հե՜տ բերե՛ք ինտիմը․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հոպար, էս թեմադ կրկնում ա էս թեման, բայց որ աաաախխխպերս ա բացել, ասեմ․․․Էսօր ՀԺ-ում մի հատ հոդված աչքովս ընկավ, ոնց որ ես գրած լինեի․




> «Գո՛րծ արեք, գո՛րծ, հերիք ա ժողովրդին տեսարաններով կերակրեք»։ Սա այն հիմնական քարոզչական կարգախոսն է, որով նախկին իշխանություններն ու կառուցողական ընդդիմության անվան տակ ծպտված նրանց թաքուն դաշնակիցները փորձում են ազդել հասարակական գիտակցության վրա։ Իսկ առավել կրթվածներն ավելի բարդ բառեր են օգտագործում՝ «կոնցեպտ», «տեսլական», «հայեցակարգ»․․․Իբր՝ իշխանություններն այդ ամենը չունեն, ու քանի որ չգիտեն ինչ անել՝ ստիպված անում են այն, ինչը գիտեն։


Երևի մի քնաի անգամ էլ ես ստեղ գրած կլինեմ, որ սրանք ահավոր նյարդայնացնող արտահայտություններ են, ու արվում են նրանց կողմից, ովքեր բացարձակ գաղափար չունեն, թե իրանց ասած ու սիրած համակարգերը ոնց են աշխատում։ 

Ինչևէ, կետ առ կետ․ 

*- Ի՞նչ էական ու շոշափելի զարգացումներ կան, կամ սպասվում են*

Բյուջեի թալանը կանգնել ա։ Էս կարամ քեզ ասեմ հազար տոկոսով։ Կաշառակեր լինելն էլ դարձել ա խիստ վտանգավոր, բռնվում են մարդիկ։ Ուրիշ բան որ չլիներ էս երկրում, էս արդեն հերիք ա։ Բայց ձեռի հետ մանր մունր, մի 200.000 գյուղացիական տնտեսությունների վարկային տույժ ու տունգանքները ներացրեցին, սրան գումարած գոյւղատնտեսության սուբսիդավորման ծրագրեն են ներդրվում, որոնք ահագին տարիներ ա չէին արվել։ Առողջապահությունում ահագին բաներ։ Սենց էլի ․․․  :LOL:  Բայց ամենակարևորը նորմալ ընտրություններ անցկացվեցին։ Լիքը չմոներ կասեն, հա բայց ինչ, բայց էտ երևի ամենակարևորն ա։ 

Սպասում եմ Երևանի հասարակական տրանսպորտի հարցի մի ձևի լուծում։

*- Սպասվում էին, բայց չկան ու վայթե չեն լինելու*

Ես լավատես եմ։ 

*- Կան, բայց ավելի շուտ բացասական են*

Չասեք ՆԻլոի վկա եմ, ես տենց սարսափելի բացասական զարգացում չեմ տեսնում։ Մի քիչ խառը խշտիկ, ափա թափալ, մեկ ու մեջ անհասկանալի պրոցեսները լրիվ նորմալ են։ Ես դեռ հեղափոխության հաջորդ օրն էի ստեղ գրել, որ մեզ ահագին խառնակ օրեր են սպասում, ու էտ շատ նորմալ ա։ 

Պետք ա նաև հասկանալ, որ լիքը մարդ, որը հեղափոխության աջակցի պոզայա ա յանի ընդունել, իրականում կոմֆոռտ զոնայից դուրս ա եկել։ Լավագույն օրինակը ԲՀԿ-ակա չմոներն են, որոնց ներքին հիստերիան ու լարվածությունը ու ամեն անգամ <քայլողները> <գմփ գմփ հու> ձեռառնողական տոնով ասած-գրածներից զտռում ա, թե ինչքան իրանցը չի էս ամեն ինչը ու ինչքան նեղված են իրանք ու ոնց են երազում կորցրած հհկական տաք, ապահով ու կանխատեսելի քաքի բոշկի մասին։   

*- Ի՞նչ կարճաժամկետ, երկարաժամկետ խնդիրներ եք տեսնում դուք*

Կարճաժամկետ․ կառավարության ռացիոնալ կառուցվածքի հաստատում, նորմալ հարկային օրենսգրքի ընդունում, որը մի 5-6 տարի առանց փոփոխությունների կաշխատի, կոռւպցիայի դեմ անդադար պայքար։ 

Երկրաժամկետ․ թուրքերի մաման, ղարաբաղի հարցը, մեր դիքրը, դատական համակարգի տակից վրից բարեփոխում, որը կարող ա մի տաս-քսան տարի քաշի։  

*- ՈՒ՞ր է ընդհանրապես ադեկվատ Հայ ժողովուրդը*

Ադեկվատ հայ ժողովուրդը իրա գործը մի տարի առաջ արել ա, ու հիմա մուղամով ու ըմբռնումով աշխատում ա, մի քիչ էլ համբերատար սպասում ա։ Ես մի քանի հեղափոխություն արած ժողովուրդ եմ տեսել։ Էս պահին էլ դրանցից մեկի հետ գործ եմ անում  :LOL:  Հայ ժողորվրդի ադեկվատությունը, իրա բոլոր բզիկներով հանդերձ, աչք ա ծակում։

----------

boooooooom (16.04.2019), Chilly (17.04.2019), Lion (15.04.2019), Աթեիստ (15.04.2019), Բարեկամ (16.04.2019), Գաղթական (15.04.2019), Ծլնգ (16.04.2019), Ուլուանա (15.04.2019), Վիշապ (15.04.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Առաջարկում եմ քննարկել, թե հետ-հեղափոխական Հայաստանում, բացի վերոհիշյալը, կոնկրետ՝


*- Ի՞նչ էական ու շոշափելի զարգացումներ կան, կամ սպասվում են*
Ակհնայտ է, որ բյուջեի թալանը խիստ նվազել է՝ վախենում են։ Չէի ասի, որ իսպառ վերացել է՝ ուտոպիստ չեմ  :Wink: 
Շատ փոքր և միջին ձեռնարկություններ իրենց ավելի վստահ ու հանգիստ են զգում։ Ու դա ոչ թե եկամուտի աճի հետ է կապված, ոմանց մոտ նույնիսկ նվազել է, այլ "խաղի" կանոնների հստակեցման և ապահովության զգացողության։
"Ես օրենքով և մաքուր եմ աշխատում, ինձ ձեռք չեն տա, գործս չեն խլի կամ դադարեցնի ․․․" այս սենց դրական զարգացում, որը վաղուց չկար։

*- Սպասվում էին, բայց չկան ու վայթե չեն լինելու*
Սպասում էր, որ պետական բյուջեն տասնամյակներով թալանած անձինք ոչ միայն պատասխան կտան, այլև միջոցները կվերադարձվեն։ Բայց դա դեռ միայն սպասվում է, քանի որ տեմպերն ուղղակի "ծիպուկ" քայլերով են ու մի քիչ էլ կասկածելի։
Սպասվում էր ավելի կոմպիտենտ ԱԺ, բայց ԻՀԿ այդպես չէ։

*- Ի՞նչ կարճաժամկետ, երկարաժամկետ խնդիրներ եք տեսնում դուք*
Ամենից ակտուալ խնդիրը կադրերի խնդիրն է՝ մի քանի տարի ժամանակ է պետք, որպեսզի լճացած ու կաշառակեր հաստիքները փոխարինվեն ադեկվատ ու գործունյա կադրերով։ Լուծելի խնդիր է, թեև համեմատաբար երկարաժամկետ։ Հաջորդ ինչ-որ չափով կապակցված խնդիրը, որն ԻՀԿ արագ լուծել չի լինի, բայց ճիշտ և հետևողական աշխատելու պարագայում կվերացնեն, դա պետական ապարատի աշխատողների մեղմ ասած "ծուլությունն է"։ Այն աշխատողների, որոնք թեև իրենց աշխատանքին տիրապետում էին, բայց կաշառքով էին փող վաստակում։ Քանի որ հիմա մեջը փող չկա, ավելի պասիվ են գործ անում։

*- ՈՒ՞ր է ընդհանրապես ադեկվատ Հայ ժողովուրդը*
Աշխարհով մեկ ցրված, նաև ակումբում  :Smile:  Ամեն դեպքում Ադեկվատության ցուցանիշով հաստատ գերազանցում ենք նախորդ տարիներին։

----------

Վիշապ (15.04.2019), Տրիբուն (15.04.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոպար, էս թեմադ կրկնում ա էս թեման, ...


Մտածում էի, որ կրկնում է, բայց ասի նոր թեմա բացեմ, համ ավելի քիչ էմոցիոնալ վերնագրով, համ էլ մի քիչ պրովոկացիոն, որ ցրվենք զվարճալի թեմաներից, մի քիչ հանգստանանք :Ճ
Վերջերս OSAC-ի (Overseas Security Advisory Council - խորհրդատվական կառույց է, օտար երկրներ այցելող ամերկացիքին նախազգուշացնելու տվյալ երկրի անվտանգության, ապահովության ու այլ վիճակների մասին) թարմ՝ 2019 թվի զեկույցը աչքովս ընկավ, ոնց որ 2018-ի զեկույցից զգալի տարբերություններ կային, բայց ուշադրություն դարձրեք, թե ինչ ճշգրիտ են նկարագրում ՀՀ տրանսպորտի, ճանապարհների, բժշկության ու ոստիկանության վիճակը :Ճ Մանրամասներին հետո կանրադառնամ:

----------

Jarre (13.05.2019), Varzor (17.04.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Վերջերս OSAC-ի (Overseas Security Advisory Council - խորհրդատվական կառույց է, օտար երկրներ այցելող ամերկացիքին նախազգուշացնելու տվյալ երկրի անվտանգության, ապահովության ու այլ վիճակների մասին) թարմ՝ 2019 թվի զեկույցը աչքովս ընկավ...


marshrutka  :LOL:  a.k.a marshutka, marshutni

Լավ ինֆորմացիա էր: Հատկանշական էր, որ չէին կարողացել գնահատել տեռորիզմի վտանգը վիճակագրական տվյալների բացակայոթւյան պատճառով, բայց ընդհանուր Եվրոպայի "կիսագառլախ" վիճակը մեր վրա էլ է ստվեր գցել  :Smile: 

ԻՀԿ նման զեկույցներն ավելի ռացիոնալ ու անկողմնակալ են և արժանի են առնվազն "ի գիտույթուն, ի խորհում և ի գործողություն" ընդունվելու:

----------


## Varzor

Փաստորեն էլի հետ եմ մնացել․․․
Իրինա Ռոդնինայի գեղասահքի մարզադպրոցն անվանափոխվեց Երևանի գեղասահքի և հոկեյի մարզադպրոցի

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սամվել Բաբայանը մեղսակից է Արթուր Մկրտչյանի, Վանքեցի Յուրայի և Նորայր Դանիելյանի սպանություններին. Վիտալի Բալասանյան

Իմ արև, էս հների մեջ, հերոս-չհերոս, քաղաքական գործիչ, ռեկտոր, գեներալ ․․․ սաղ, սաղ ․․ մեջնրը մի հոգի չկա, որ փչացած չլինի։ Կապ չունի ով ա ճիշտ ասում ով սխալ, էտ սաղ երկրորդական զրուցներ են։ Դրա համար էլ նախկին այլանդակվածներից ոչ մեկը պիտի չմնա ոչ քաղաքական դաշտում, ոչ բանակում։ Հիմիկվա կառավարությունը ինչ բթամիտ սխալ էլ անի, սրանց հետ համեմատվելու եզր չկա։ Հայաստանում լիքը նոր պոտենցիալ կա, որը առանց էս դուրս գրված բիձեքի յանի «փորձի» ու հերոսության կարա նորմալ երկիր ու բանակ կառուցի։ Ես էսօրվա Պաշպանության նախարար Տոնոյանին, որը Արցախյան պատերազմի հերոս չի ու վայթեմ չի էլ մասնակցել, հազար անգամ ավելի շատ եմ վստահում, քան էն ժամանակվա սաղ գեներալներին միասին վերցրած։  

ԼՏՊ-ից ու իրա շրջապատից սկսած, էն փնթի Վազգեն Մանուկյանով շարունակած, սաղ հհկ-դաշնակները պիտի անվերադարձ դուրս գրվեն մեր կյանքից։ Էս այլանդակները ոնց ֆռան, ինչքան հայրենիքից խոսան, մեկա իտոգում իրանց հետանցիքց էն կողմ ոչ մի բան չեն գնատահում։

----------

Lion (17.05.2019), Varzor (17.05.2019), Աթեիստ (17.05.2019), Արշակ (19.05.2019), Ներսես_AM (17.05.2019), Շինարար (17.05.2019), Վիշապ (17.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հեղափոխության առաջորդների այլասերումը, ցավոք, գրեթե օրինաչափ երևույթ է և միայն շատ քիչ մարդկանց կարելի է մատնանշել, որոնք դիմացել են դրան, օրինակ - Ջորջ Վաշինգտոնին: Սա ռուսերեն է, բայց կարդացեք, չեք փոշմանի...


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Участники тех событий сохранившие чистым сердце и незапятнанными руки, — Рене Левассер или Филиппо Буонарроти с ужасом устанавливали, что те самые люди, которые еще вчера были их товарищами по оружию, люди, с которыми плечом к плечу они проделали весь путь борьбы, оказывались *совсем не теми*, за кого их принимали Левассер рассказал, как однажды на заседании Конвента оказавшись по соседству с Мерленом из Тионвилля, он услышал из его уст *небрежно-хладнокровное признание* о том, что он, Мерлен, обладает *богатейшими имениями, парками и оленями, конюшнями, сворами охотничьих собак[119]*. 

Левассер был поражен; его охватило негодование. Но Мерлен не хвастался: когда при Директории ему не надо было скрывать состояние, все узнали, что он живет как *владетельный принц, в роскоши и богатстве, затмевающих великолепие дворцов старых сеньоров*. _Как же это могло произойти?_ Ведь Мерлен из Тион-вилля не был случайным человеком в якобинской партии. Это был не Баррас, не какой-нибудь Буасси д'Англа. То был настоящий якобинец, вся жизнь которого проходила на виду. 

Антуан-Кристоф Мерлен, член Законодательного собрания, член Конвента, участник народного восстания 10 августа 1792 года, первым ворвавшийся с пистолетом в руке в Тюильрийский дворец, гневный обличитель монархии, требовавший покарания братьев короля и конфискации имущества эмигрантов, слыл одним из самых пылких и ревностных якобинцев. То был человек риска, отваги, не оглядывавшийся по сторонам, человек необузданного темперамента и смелых решений. Его имя прославилось по всей стране, когда зимой 1793 года как комиссар Конвента он ввязался в руководство военными операциями под Майнцем. Он всех поднял на ноги, все перевернул, все перестроил; он с такой яростью и энергией ударил по врагу, что поверг его в страх и смятение. Ошеломленные бешеным натиском, немцы прозвали этого неистового комиссара Feuerteufel — «огненным чертом». Майнц в конце концов все-таки пал, но никто из якобинцев не мог отрицать неукротимой энергии и огромной личной храбрости, проявленной Мерленом в дни обороны крепости. Как же могло случиться, что человек, слывший одним из самых смелых бойцов в рядах якобинского движения, монтаньяр, объявлявший себя приверженцем Робеспьера, оказался вовлеченным в совсем иной поток — в погоню за богатством и наслаждениями — и после падения Робеспьера стал одним из самых жестоких гонителей якобинства?[120]. Это и было термидорианство на практике, то есть *перерождение политических вождей, закономерное, почти неизбежное в буржуазной революции.* 

Для Мерлена трудно установить точно переломную грань, с которой началось его скольжение вниз, превращение из революционера в конкистадора. Может быть, это была близость с Шабо, погрязшим в темных аферах Ост-Индской компании, может быть, огромная бесконтрольная власть в Нанте осенью 1793 года — возможность распоряжаться жизнью и состоянием многих людей? Вероятно, и то и другое. И Мерлен был не единственным и даже не самым худшим среди правящей верхушки термидорианских вождей. Баррас, Тальен, Ровер, Фрерон, Бурдон из Уазы — вчерашние террористы, запятнавшие себя жестокостями и насилиями в Марселе, Тулоне, Бордо, вызвавшими резкое недовольство Комитета общественного спасения, отозвавшего их из миссии для ответа, они лишь теперь, после термидора, которым они прежде всего спасли свои головы, показали, чем был на деле их политический экстремизм.

_Проконсулы, выступавшие в тоге «апостолов равенства»_, они были в действительности ворами, казнокрадами, хладнокровными убийцами, под флагом «революционной беспощадности» творившими расправу над невинными людьми, обогащаясь на их несчастьях. Вместо эшафота, который предназначался им за совершенные преступления, они благодаря термидору оказались вознесенными на вершину власти; с трибуны Конвента они определяли политику; они стали законодателями, вершителями судеб Республики, и именно они раскрыли истинное содержание термидора как буржуазной контрреволюции...

Սենց բաներ...

----------

Varzor (17.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Հեղափոխությունը պլանավորում է ինտելիգենցիան, իրականացնում է ժողովուրդը, իշխանության են գալիս սրիկաները...

Էս կոնտեքսում ինչ-որ բան խախտվելա ?

----------


## Lion

Ախր ցավն էնա, ի սկզբանե սրիկա չեն լինում, է, հետո են այլասերվում՝ համակարգն է այլասերում: Պետք է հակաայլասերիչ համակարգ դնել ի տո, դեռ հարցա, շատերին կօգնի, թե՞ չէ: Դավիթ Սանասարյանի 3 միլիոնանոց կոստյումը վկա՝ հարցա...

----------


## Varzor

> Ախր ցավն էնա, ի սկզբանե սրիկա չեն լինում, է, հետո են այլասերվում՝ համակարգն է այլասերում: Պետք է հակաայլասերիչ համակարգ դնել ի տո, դեռ հարցա, շատերին կօգնի, թե՞ չէ: Դավիթ Սանասարյանի 3 միլիոնանոց կոստյումը վկա՝ հարցա...


Տնաշեն, որտեղից էլ կոստյումների գները տենց գիտես  :LOL: 
Ապեր, Դավիթ սանասարյանն իրավունքի ունի 13 մլն-անոց կոստյում հագնի, եթե դա որևէ մեկի հաշվի չի արել: Արի, ինչպես միշտ, փաստերով խոսենք  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Իրավաբանորեն իրավունք *ունի*, բայց բարոյական մակարդակում՝ *ոչ*: Ինքն ու իր թիմը իշխանության եկան բարոյական աջակցության ֆոնին ու դա չի կարելի հաշվի չառնել, ահա թե որն է հարցը: Իրեն ճանաչող ընկերներ ունեմ, մինչև հեղափոխությունը "վարձով ապրող, փող ճարեմ, ամսական կոմունալներս ու վարկերս փակեմ" վիճակն էր մոտը - դրանից հետո՝ նման շքեղություննե՞ր...: Այլասերման, դեգրադացման սկիզբն է:

Կոստյումի գինը գիտեմ հեն իր մամուլի ասուլիսից...

----------

Varzor (18.05.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Լիոն գիտակցաբար ե՞ս կեղծ լուր տարածում։


«Այսօր՝ մայիսի 3-ին, Ազատության հետ զրույցում ՊՎԾ պետ Դավիթ Սանասարյանը, ում լիազորությունները ժամանակավորապես դադարեցված են, պատասխանելով հարցին, թե ի վերջո ինչ արժե իր կոստյումը, նշեց, որ այն գնել է 130-140 հազար դրամով:ՊՎԾ պետը ասաց, որ լուսանկարում պատկերված կոստյումը եզակի կոստյում է, որը դրսից է պատվիրել. «Նրանց ներկայացրած բրենդի կոստյում ես չունեմ: Ես պատրաստ եմ նվիրել այդ կոստյումը, եթե այն կա»:Տուն նվեր ստանալու մասին տեղեկությունների վերաբերյալ էլ Սանասարյանը հայտարարեց, որ նման բան չկա ու ինքը շարունակում է վարձով ապրել:Ավելի վաղ մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ լրատվամիջոցներից մեկի ներկայացուցիչը հայտարարել էր, որ փորձաքննության համաձայն, նշյալ կոստյումն արժե 3 միլիոն դրամ:»
*Աղբյուր*



Մենակ չասես, թե սա քո համար հիմք ա տենց պնդում անելու համար

«նշենք, որ ցուցադրված լուսանկարում Դավիթ Սանասարյանը փորձագետների պնդմամբ կրում է Stefano Ricci իտալական թանկարժեք բրենդի կոստյում, որի արժողությունը մոտ 3 միլիոն դրամ է, իսկ փողկապի արժեքը գնահատվում է մոտ 150-200 հազար ՀՀ դրամ։ Այս տեղեկությունը Դավիթ Սանասարյանը չհերքեց, *ինչից կարող ենք ենթադրել, որ այն հիմնավոր է*։»
*Աղբյուր*

----------

Chilly (18.05.2019), Տրիբուն (18.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, եղբայր, ոչ մի չարամտություն: Հիմքս հետևյալն է:

Նախ ունեմ Դավթին մոտիկից ճանաչող մի քանի ընկերներ, ինքս իրեն ծանոթ չեմ, որոնք բոլորն էլ, այսինքն՝ իրարից անկախ, պնդում են, որ նա գոռոզացել էր և աչքի էր ընկնում ցոփ ու շվայտ վարքագծով: Երկրորդ՝ նույն կոստյումի պահը, հիշո՞ւմ եք, ինքն այդ ասուլիսում, այո, մերժեց թանկ կոստյումի պահը, բայց վերջում ի՞նչ ասաց - ես նման ե՞մ կեղծ ապրանքանիշով շոր հագնողի: Երկրորդ պահով՝ եթե հակառակը ապացուցեք, պատրաստակամորեն կհամաձայնեմ ձեզ հետ, քանի որ ինքս մանրամասն չեմ ուսումնասիրել այդ կոստյումի պահերը, այլ ըստ էության հավատացել եմ դրան այդ թվում նաև ընկերներիս կարծիքների ազդեցության տակ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Միակ «փաստը», որ նրա հագին 3մլն-անոց կոստյում ա էս ա։

«նշենք, որ ցուցադրված լուսանկարում Դավիթ Սանասարյանը փորձագետների պնդմամբ կրում է Stefano Ricci իտալական թանկարժեք բրենդի կոստյում, որի արժողությունը մոտ 3 միլիոն դրամ է, իսկ փողկապի արժեքը գնահատվում է մոտ 150-200 հազար ՀՀ դրամ։ Այս տեղեկությունը Դավիթ Սանասարյանը չհերքեց, *ինչից կարող ենք ենթադրել, որ այն հիմնավոր է։»*

Ու դու էս նախադասության, ու ընկերներիդ, իրա մասին կարծիքների հիման վրա (կարծիքների մեջ, կարծես խոսք չկար կոստյումի մասին), արդեն որպես փաստարկ վկայակոչում ես Դավիթի 3մլն-անոց կոստյումը։
Սա ըստ քեզ նորմա՞լ ա։

----------

Varzor (18.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

Էս տրամաբանական պահը - 

Նախ նշենք, որ ցուցադրված լուսանկարում Դավիթ Սանասարյանը փորձագետների պնդմամբ կրում է Stefano Ricci իտալական թանկարժեք բրենդի կոստյում, որի արժողությունը մոտ 3 միլիոն դրամ է, իսկ փողկապի արժեքը գնահատվում է մոտ 150-200 հազար ՀՀ դրամ։ Այս տեղեկությունը Դավիթ Սանասարյանը չհերքեց, ինչից կարող ենք ենթադրել, որ այն հիմնավոր է։

Իսկ այն հարցին, թե արդյո՞ք կեղծ է լուսանկարում առկա կոստյումը՝ Սանասարյանը պատասխանեց. «_Ես կեղծ բաներ չեմ կրում_»։

Ասենք խունջիկ-մունջիկ գալու էս պահն իսկ կասկածելի է - չէր կրում, թող չորով կայներ, ասեր՝ չեմ կրում, նկարի մեջ էլ չկա նման բան: Տենց չի?

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իմ ժամացույցը շատերը նմանացնում են Iwatch-ին։ Տվել եմ 60$։ ԿԵՂԾ ՉԻ։

Ո՞ւ։
Պտի ամեն հարցնողին սկսեմ բացատրե՞լ, թե ինչ ա Pebble-ը։ Իհարկե ոչ, մանավանդ tv5-ի կարգի դիշովկա կեղտ բռնողներին։

----------


## Lion

Կարող էր հստակորեն ասել, ոչ թե այսպես, տեղ թողնելով մեկնաբանությունների համար: Ամեն դեպքում, Աստված իր հետ, ես իր մասին այսպես թե այնպես իմ կարծիքն ունեմ...

----------


## Lion

Պատուհանի...ց չէ, պատուհանի *վրա* թռնող դատավոր - մամաան գըմփա, ինչ ասես կտեսնես...

Թող ինձ ներեն ու ֆուտբոլի ֆանատները ավելի լավ կասեն, բայց իմ կարծիքով վերջում պաստանովչնի ընկավ:

----------

Varzor (20.05.2019), Աթեիստ (20.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

Մեկնաբանություններ դեռևս կլինեն, իսկ այժմ ֆիքսենք հենց նոր բարձաձայնված օրակարգը դատական ոլորտում:

_____________________

Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը ներկայացրեց դատական համակարգում փոփոխություններ իրականացնելու օրակարգը

1. Հայաստանում գործող բոլոր դատավորները`առանց բացառության պետք է ենթարկվեն վեթինգի։ Այսինքն՝ հանրությունը պետք է ամբողջական տեղեկատվություն ունենա դատավորի ունեցած քաղաքական կապերի ու ծագումնաբանության, գույքային վիճակի, դատավորի կարգավիճակում և նախորդ շրջանում ծավալած գործունեության անհատական և պրոֆեսիոնալ հատկանիշների մասին։

2. Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական դատարանի որոշումներով հաստատված քաղաքացիների իրավունքների կոպիտ խախտումներով դատավճիռների հեղինակ բոլոր դատավորները պետք է հրաժարական տան, հեռանան կամ հեռացվեն պաշտոններից։

3. Բոլոր այն դատավորները, ովքեր իրենց ներսում գիտեն, որ չեն կարող լինել անաչառ և օբյեկտիվ դատավորներ պետք է հրաժարական տան, այդպիսով՝ կարևոր ծառայություն մատուցելով Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը ու նրա ժողովրդին։

4.Հիմա արդեն անցումային արդարադատության մեխանիզմների ներդրումը կենսական անհրաժեշտություն է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության համար, և մենք պետք է 1-2 ամսվա ընթացքում ամփոփենք վերջին 7-8 ամիսներին մեր կատարած աշխատանքը։

5. Ազգային ժողովում պետք է տեղի ունենա համապատասխան օրենսդրական աշխատանք՝ մեր երկրի համար կենսական այս օրակարգը կյանքի կոչելու և Հայաստանում իրապես երաշխավորված անկախ դատական համակարգ ունենալու համար։ Եթե սրա համար անհրաժեշտ լինի իրականացնել սահմանադրական փոփոխություններ, մենք պետք է գնանք նաև այդ քայլին։ Եթե պետք լինի դա անել համաժողովրդական հանրաքվեով, մենք պետք է գնանք նաև այդ լուծումների։ Այս ողջ աշխատանքը, ընդ որում, պետք է տեղի ունենա այս ոլորտի միջազգային հեղինակավոր կազմակերպությունների հետ համագործակցության, միջազգային լավագույն փորձի և Հայաստանի ստանձնած միջազգային պարտավորությունների շրջանակներում։

Սրանից զատ, արդեն ոչ դատական ոլորտում, բայց կապված սրա հետ, վարչապետը նաև կարևորեց 2016 թ-ի քառօրյայի բաց թողնված հարվածի, ինչպես նաև գողացված հաղթանակի մեղավորների վերհանման խնդիրը, որը ես ևս անչափ կարևորում եմ:

----------

Varzor (20.05.2019), Աթեիստ (20.05.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մի ամիս առաջ որոշ ընկերների հետ խոսում էի Հայաստանում դատական համակարգի անհրաժեշտ vetting-ի մասին։ Բայց էս vetting-ը ահագին զոռ գործ ա, ու շատ բան կախված ա նրանից, թե ով ա անելու։ Էսօրվա օրենքով պիտի ԲԴԽ-ն անի, բայց եթե մեր ԲԴԽ-ն անի, կարող ա ընկնենք Ուկրաինայի օրը, որտեղ իրանց ԲԴԽ-ն էր արել vetting-ը, պարզվել էր, որ 700 դատավորի միայն 16-ը չի համապատասխանում պաշտոնին, ու էս ամենա կոռումպացված երկրի ամենկոումպացված դատական համակարգում  :LOL:  Ասածս ինչ ա, մեր ԲԴԽ-ն սկզբից պիտի փոխվի ու հավերժ Գագիկ Հարությունյանը պիտի հեռանա։

----------

Lion (20.05.2019), Varzor (20.05.2019), Աթեիստ (20.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

Կարծիքս՝ սա անհրաժեշտ էր անել դեռ 1 տարի առաջ, ՀԵՆՑ ԱՅՍ օրերին: Սակայն ոչինչ, լավ է ուշ, քան երբեք: Սա դեկլարացիա էր, մանիֆեստ: Եթե գործը ճիշտ բռնվեց, լավ արդյունքներ կլինեն, եթե ոչ՝ չեն լինի: Խնդիրն արդեն մանրուքների մեջ է, դետալների, կախված է կոնկրետիկայից - զուտ մանիֆեստը լավն էր, մեկ տարով ուշացած, բայց տեղին:

----------

Freeman (21.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Թող ինձ ներեն ու ֆուտբոլի ֆանատները ավելի լավ կասեն, բայց իմ կարծիքով վերջում պաստանովչնի ընկավ:


Պաստանովչնի չէր։ Իրա հագի թանկարժեք (դուք ասեք, թե քանի միլիոնանոց են  :LOL: ) կոշիկները նախատեսված չեն թաց թեքահարթակների վրա ցատկոտելու համար  :Tongue:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, ապեր, յավնի ուզեց ընկնել: Նայի, երբ սղում ես, որ ընկնես, էդ ժամանակ որպես կանոն մինչ էդ ջանք ես անում, որին չի դիմանում շփումը ոտնամանիդ տակի հատվածի և գետնի միջև: Ստեղ էդ ջանքը *չկար*, ինքը հավսար տեղում... հանկարծ ընկավ: Ես մի քանի անգամ ուշադիր նայեցի, մոտս մեծ հավանականությամբ էդ տպավորությունը ստեղծվեց...

----------

Ուլուանա (20.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ իսկ մտավախություն չկա՞, որ մի համակարգի կամակատար դատավորը կփոխարինվի մեկ այլ համակարգի կամակատար դատավորով։
Սենց գնա, կարող ա էգուց մյուսօր "տրոյկա"-ներ ունենանք։

----------


## Lion

Կա այդ վտանգը, սակայն կարծում եմ՝ միայն տեսական: Գործընթացի գլին կանգնած են լինելու Վահե Գրիգորյանի տիպի եվրոպական հայացքներ ունեցող մարդիկ, իսկ բուն գործընթացն էլ անցնելու է եվրոպական փորձաքննություն:

----------

Varzor (20.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Կա այդ վտանգը, սակայն կարծում եմ՝ միայն տեսական: Գործընթացի գլին կանգնած են լինելու Վահե Գրիգորյանի տիպի եվրոպական հայացքներ ունեցող մարդիկ, իսկ բուն գործընթացն էլ անցնելու է եվրոպական փորձաքննություն:


Մեզ օտարամոլ հայացքները պետք չեն։ Մեզ կոնկրետ լուծումներ են պետք մեր իրականությունում պրոյեկցված։ Ամեն տեսականօրենլ լավ բան չի, որ ՀՀ-ում արդյունավետ կաշխատի։ Պիտի հաշվի առնենք, որ մեր ժողովուրդը վերջին հարյուրամյակների ընթացքում երկու ռեժիմի սովորույթ ունի՝ բառդակ ու դուբինկա-սապոգ։ Գիտակցված կարգ ու կանոնի տարբերակը մասսայական գիտակցական մակարդակում մեզ համար խորթ է։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Պիտի հաշվի առնենք, որ մեր ժողովուրդը վերջին հարյուրամյակների ընթացքում երկու ռեժիմի սովորույթ ունի՝ բառդակ ու դուբինկա-սապոգ։ Գիտակցված կարգ ու կանոնի տարբերակը մասսայական գիտակցական մակարդակում մեզ համար խորթ է։


Էս ինչ ասիր ապեր..

Հիմա դու բառդակն ե՞ս ընտրում, թե՞ սապոգը...

----------

Աթեիստ (20.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Էս ինչ ասիր ապեր..
> Հիմա դու բառդակն ե՞ս ընտրում, թե՞ սապոգը...


Ասածս էլ հենց դա է՝ մենք անցած տարերի ընթացքում այլ տաբերակ չենք տեսել։ Ու այդ այլ տարբերակը ներդնելուց առաջ և ընթացքում պիտի լավ աշխատենք, որ հանրության համար ընդունելի լինի, առավել ևս պիտանի լինի։

Հ․Գ․
Ես ժողովրդավարության կողմնակից երբեք չեմ եղել ու հիմա էլ չեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ասածս էլ հենց դա է՝ մենք անցած տարերի ընթացքում այլ տաբերակ չենք տեսել։ Ու այդ այլ տարբերակը ներդնելուց առաջ և ընթացքում պիտի լավ աշխատենք, որ հանրության համար ընդունելի լինի, առավել ևս պիտանի լինի։


Հայերին միշտ էլ կարգ ու կանոնն ա հոգեհարազատ եղել:
Բայց ոչ թե դուբինկով հաստատվածը, այլ՝ մարդակենտրոն ու մարդու արժանապատվությունը չոտնահարող համակարգի ներքո:

Չլիներ էդպես՝ ոչ էլ կընդվզեինք ու ոչ էլ մուֆթա կկոտորվեինք:





> Հ․Գ․
> Ես ժողովրդավարության կողմնակից երբեք չեմ եղել ու հիմա էլ չեմ


Մտահոգ ե՞ս ))

----------


## Lion

> Մեզ օտարամոլ հայացքները պետք չեն։ Մեզ կոնկրետ լուծումներ են պետք մեր իրականությունում պրոյեկցված։ Ամեն տեսականօրենլ լավ բան չի, որ ՀՀ-ում արդյունավետ կաշխատի։ Պիտի հաշվի առնենք, որ մեր ժողովուրդը վերջին հարյուրամյակների ընթացքում երկու ռեժիմի սովորույթ ունի՝ բառդակ ու դուբինկա-սապոգ։ Գիտակցված կարգ ու կանոնի տարբերակը մասսայական գիտակցական մակարդակում մեզ համար խորթ է։


Ապեր, ձև չունենք՝ մեզ եվրոպական տիպի իրավական երկիր է պետք: Այսս ասիականությունը կործանում է երկիրը...

----------

Աթեիստ (20.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> *Հայերին միշտ էլ կարգ ու կանոնն ա հոգեհարազատ եղել:*
> Բայց ոչ թե դուբինկով հաստատվածը, այլ՝ մարդակենտրոն ու մարդու արժանապատվությունը չոտնահարող համակարգի ներքո:


Սա երևի այլ մոլորակի կամ այլ իրականության հայերի մասին է։ Երևի ուրիշ ժողովուրդ էր նախորդ 100 տարիների ընթացքում։  :Think: 




> Մտահոգ ե՞ս ))


Ինչո՞վ։

----------

Freeman (21.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Արդեն չեմ հասկանում, թե ով է ադեկվատ, ով է ռուսամետ, ով է էլ եսիմ ինչ ․․․

«Բռնազավթված Հայաստան». Բողոքի ցույց՝ Հայաստանում ԵՄ պատվիրակության ներկայացուցչության դիմաց

----------


## Lion

Եվ կրկին երջանկի մարդ, ով չգիտի, թե ովքեր են այդ "Ադեկվադները": Նույն կերպ մի քանի վախտ առաջ սրա վրա զարմացել էր *Տրիբունը*: 

Ասենք քեզ ո՞նցա, որ դրանց էդ սուր մորուքով առաջնորդը իր հասցեին օբյեկտիվ քննադատության համար մեսենջեռով հայհոյել էր Ակումբի *Chuk*-ին, իսկ ինձ էլ առիթը բաց չեն թողնում, իրենց տուպոյ խելքով, իհարկե, վիրտուալ տարածքում իբր կոպտելու համար...

Փող վերցրած, քաղաքական գռդոն անող տիպեր են, էսքան բան...

----------


## Varzor

> Ասենք քեզ ո՞նցա, որ դրանց էդ սուր մորուքով առաջնորդը իր հասցեին օբյեկտիվ քննադատության համար մեսենջեռով հայհոյել էր Ակումբի *Chuk*-ին, իսկ ինձ էլ առիթը բաց չեն թողնում, իրենց տուպոյ խելքով, իհարկե, վիրտուալ տարածքում իբր կոպտելու համար...


Ախ ըդիկ էդ գյադե՞ն է։ Թալեմ ըդոր ․․․

----------


## Lion

Էդա, ապեր...

----------


## Varzor

> Ախ ըդիկ էդ գյադե՞ն է։ Թալեմ ըդոր ․․․


Ով որ էդքան տղամարդկություն չունի, որ մեր Չուկին ու Լիոնին դեմ առ դեմ իր ասելիքն ասի, եթե իհարկե ասելիք ունի, ուրեմն նեդեն նրան էլ, նրա ադեկվատությունն էլ:
Վախենումա, որ ադմինի գավազանն ու հազաամյակների ռազմական փորձը համապատասխան տեղը կցավեցնեն  :LOL: 

Շատ էլ ճիշտ եք անում, որ նման ճիճուին բանի տեղ չեք դնում, բայց ուտիճ ճիճուներին լխճելը չի խանգարում մարդկությանն ու բնությանը  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Չէ, ապեր, սխալվում ես - բանի տեղ դնում ենք: Մեկը ինձ ինքն իր ապահվածքով ամենից առաջ զվարճացնումա, թեև հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ կարդացած տղայա: Պռոստո իրան տարելա դավադրությունների տեսության ու մինչմարքսիստական փիլիսոփայության վրա: Ինքն ինձ համար մտավորականա, բայց - դրա փակուղային տարբերակը:

----------


## Jarre

> Չէ, ապեր, սխալվում ես - բանի տեղ դնում ենք: Մեկը ինձ ինքն իր ապահվածքով ամենից առաջ զվարճացնումա, թեև հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ կարդացած տղայա: Պռոստո իրան տարելա դավադրությունների տեսության ու մինչմարքսիստական փիլիսոփայության վրա: Ինքն ինձ համար մտավորականա, բայց - դրա փակուղային տարբերակը:


Ես իր մասին իմացա մոտ երկու ամիս առաջ ու ինձ հետաքրքիր են իր որոշ վերլուծումներ տարբեր քաղաքական ու հասարակական հարցերի վերաբերյալ։ Իսկ կարդացածիդ պահով ես էլ եմ համաձայն։ Խելացի ու կարդացած ա։ Տենց քո պես չեմ կարող վերլուծել, բայց համաձայն եմ կարդացած ու ինչ որ տեղ մտավորական լինելու մասին գրածիդ հետ։

Իսկ վիրավորանքների պահով ասեմ, որ Ակումբում էլ նենց պակաս չէին վիրավորանքները։ Ես դրան ցանկացած դեպքում դեմ եմ, բայց նաև չեմ զարմանում։ Երբ մտնում եմ ֆեյսբուք նենց տպավորություն է, որ բոլորը իրար վիրավորելով ու իրանց կարծիքը առաջ բրդելով են զբաղված, ոչ թե այսպես կոչված ճշմարտությունը հասկանալով ու բացահայտելով։ 

Իսկ Արթուրի հանդեպ որոշակի սիմապատիաս գալիս է նրանից, որ ներկաների վարած քաղաքականությունը ենթարկում է էնպիսի քննադատության, ինչպես առաջներում անում էին Լևոնի և Փաշիինյանի կողմնակիցները Սերժին ու Ռոբերտին։ Իմ կարճ խելքով կարծում եմ, որ նման մարդիկ պետք են։
Հիմնական մոմենտը որ ինձ չի դզում, բայց դե երևի դա էլ իմ անձնական պրոբլեմն ա, որ ինքը իմ գնահատմամբ շատ քոչարյանամետ են։ Գուցե սխալվում եմ։ Այ էդ հարցում իմ համար շատ լավ օրինակ է Արա Հարությունյանը, չգիտեմ ֆեյսբուքում հանդիպել ես թե ոչ։

----------


## Jarre

> Չէ, ապեր, սխալվում ես - բանի տեղ դնում ենք: Մեկը ինձ ինքն իր ապահվածքով ամենից առաջ զվարճացնումա, թեև հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ կարդացած տղայա: Պռոստո իրան տարելա դավադրությունների տեսության ու մինչմարքսիստական փիլիսոփայության վրա: Ինքն ինձ համար մտավորականա, բայց - դրա փակուղային տարբերակը:


Լիոն ջան ու թեմայից ահավոր դուրս մի բան էլ ասեմ։ Ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել օբյեկտիվությանդ համար։ Երբ անգամ քեզ դուր չեկած մարդու մասին գրելիս պատրաստ ես նաև դրականը նկատես։ Էդ ահավոր դեֆիցիտ ա էսօր ու առաջինը իմ մոտ։ Շատ եմ աշխատում դրա վրա։ Դրա համար քեզ մեծ շնորհակալություն վարկանշի տեսքով։

----------

Lion (22.05.2019), Tiger29 (22.05.2019), Varzor (22.05.2019), Գաղթական (22.05.2019), Ուլուանա (22.05.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Այդ երիտասարդն ինձ հայհոյել ա շատ հասարակ պատճառով: Ներկայումս ֆինանսավորվում ա կոնկրետ անձանց կողմից ու ունի հանձնարարություն ստանալ հնչեղություն: Հայհոյանքի նպատակն էր հասնել նրան, որ իրեն ծեծեմ, կարողանա մեդիաուշադրություն գրավել: Նույն օպերացիան կատարել էին Ռեստարտի տղաների հետ ու ստացել «աղբաման» ակցիան: Ինձ հետ չէր կարող ստացվել: Իմ նման շատերի հետ չի ստացվել: Փորձել ու փորձում են:

Հերիք ա պատվեր կատրող հակապետական անձանց ու մեզ համեմատեք: Ակումբում երբեմն լինող վիրավորանքներն ինքնաբուխ ու մարդկային հարաբերություններ են: Ստեղ գործ ունենք լրիվ ուրիշ երևույթի հետ: Ձեզ մի դրեք չեզոք նայող տեղ, մի քիչ երևույթներն ուսումնասիրեք, հասկացեք ինչից եք խոսում, երկրում ինչ ա կատարվում:

Իսկ կատարվում ա շատ հասարակ բան. երկրի՝ իշխանությունը կորցրած տականքը, ունենալով մեդիա ու փողային ռեսուրսներ, իր շուրջը հավաքելով որոշակի կոնտիգենտի մարդկանց (էդ թվում պետական ու դատական ապարատից, արտերկրից, խնդրի խառնելով Արցախի, ՓՈՐՁՈՒՄ Ա նախապատրաստել հեղաշրջում:

Տականքին դա չի հաջողվելու:

Բայց դուք էլ մի դառեք իրանց ակամա աջակիցը:

Լավ կացեք:

----------

Progart (22.05.2019), Varzor (22.05.2019), Աթեիստ (22.05.2019), Ներսես_AM (23.05.2019), Վիշապ (23.05.2019), Տրիբուն (22.05.2019)

----------


## Jarre

> Այդ երիտասարդն ինձ հայհոյել ա շատ հասարակ պատճառով: Ներկայումս ֆինանսավորվում ա կոնկրետ անձանց կողմից ու ունի հանձնարարություն ստանալ հնչեղություն: Հայհոյանքի նպատակն էր հասնել նրան, որ իրեն ծեծեմ, կարողանա մեդիաուշադրություն գրավել: Նույն օպերացիան կատարել էին Ռեստարտի տղաների հետ ու ստացել «աղբաման» ակցիան: Ինձ հետ չէր կարող ստացվել: Իմ նման շատերի հետ չի ստացվել: Փորձել ու փորձում են:
> 
> Հերիք ա պատվեր կատրող հակապետական անձանց ու մեզ համեմատեք: Ակումբում երբեմն լինող վիրավորանքներն ինքնաբուխ ու մարդկային հարաբերություններ են: Ստեղ գործ ունենք լրիվ ուրիշ երևույթի հետ: Ձեզ մի դրեք չեզոք նայող տեղ, մի քիչ երևույթներն ուսումնասիրեք, հասկացեք ինչից եք խոսում, երկրում ինչ ա կատարվում:
> 
> Իսկ կատարվում ա շատ հասարակ բան. երկրի՝ իշխանությունը կորցրած տականքը, ունենալով մեդիա ու փողային ռեսուրսներ, իր շուրջը հավաքելով որոշակի կոնտիգենտի մարդկանց (էդ թվում պետական ու դատական ապարատից, արտերկրից, խնդրի խառնելով Արցախի, ՓՈՐՁՈՒՄ Ա նախապատրաստել հեղաշրջում:
> 
> Տականքին դա չի հաջողվելու:
> 
> Բայց դուք էլ մի դառեք իրանց ակամա աջակիցը:
> ...


Արտակ ջան, ես շատ քիչ գիտեմ թե ինչ ա կատարվում էդտեղ։ Զուտ որպես օնլայն ռեսուրսներից տեղեկություն ստացող ու էն էլ զուտ մակերեսային տեղեկություն ունեցող եմ գրում։ Բայց քո այ էս ասածին կտրականապես դեմ եմ.




> Ձեզ մի դրեք չեզոք նայող տեղ


Արտ ջան, ուզես թե չուզես, անձամբ ես չեզոք նայող եմ։ Ու իմ համար բոլոր կարծիքներն էլ հետաքրքիր են։ Նենց չի էլի որ ես ընկած Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին եմ պաշտպանում կամ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին։ Չեզոք եմ։ Ու լիքը տենց չեզոք մարդիկ կան։

----------


## Jarre

Էդ չեզոքության պահով որ սուտ չասեմ ուզում եմ ավելացնել, որ տվյալ պահին շատ բացասաբար եմ տրամադրված դատարանները փակելու Փաշինյանի կոչին։ Իմ համար ուղղակի աբսուրդ է երկրի վարչապետի կողմից նման կոչ լսելը։

----------

Varzor (22.05.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան, ես շատ քիչ գիտեմ թե ինչ ա կատարվում էդտեղ։ Զուտ որպես օնլայն ռեսուրսներից տեղեկություն ստացող ու էն էլ զուտ մակերեսային տեղեկություն ունեցող եմ գրում։ Բայց քո այ էս ասածին կտրականապես դեմ եմ.
> 
> 
> 
> Արտ ջան, ուզես թե չուզես, անձամբ ես չեզոք նայող եմ։ Ու իմ համար բոլոր կարծիքներն էլ հետաքրքիր են։ Նենց չի էլի որ ես ընկած Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին եմ պաշտպանում կամ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին։ Չեզոք եմ։ Ու լիքը տենց չեզոք մարդիկ կան։


Չեմ կարող չասել, Արթուր ջան: Որտև երբ շռայլորեն քննադատում ես իշխող վարչախմբին ու շռայլորեն գովում իրան, չեմ կարող չնկատել, օրինակ սենց բաները.

- Որ չես նկատել կամ անտեսել ես էն, որ դատարանների ակցիային նախորդող գիշերը (անկախ ակցիային վերաբերմունքիցդ), ինքը իր մյուս գործընկերոջ հետ լայվ էր մտել ու տարածում էր ապատեղեկատվություն, որ իբրև քաղաքի տարբեր մասերում քաղաքացիական բախումներ են, որ «իմքայլականները» ծեծում են ընդդիմադիրներին ու իրենք կփորձեն հասնել դեպքի վայրեր ու ռեպորտաժներ տան: Դա բացահայտ սուտ ու ապատեղեկատվություն, որը միտված էր երկրում խուճապ առաջացնելուն:

- Որ դու կոնկրետ մարդուն, ում քո ընկերն ես համարում (նկատի ունեմ ինձ), իրանց կողմից մեր քրֆելը (կոնկրետ նպատակով, քանզի ի գիտություն քեզ նախկինում իրար հետ լավ ենք եղել) համեմատում ես ակումբում երբեմն հնչող վիրավորանքների հետ:

- Որ անտեսում ես վերջին օրերին իրա ու իրա ընկերների կողմից կատարած կոնկրետ առարկայական սադրանքները, որոնց նպատակը նորից աղմուկ ստեղծելն ա, ու էդ ընթացքում վիրավորել ու անպատվել են լիքը մարդկանց:

- Որ իրանք ասում են ծայրահեղ հակառակ բաներ, ինչ ասում էին ամիսներ առաջ, ոչ թե որ մտափոխվել են, այլ որտև պատվերն էդպիսին ա ու կոնկրետ գծի մեջ են:

Ու սենց լիքը ուրիշ բաներ: Իսկ եթե սրանք չգիտես, ապա գուցե ավելի լավ ա մի քիչ ավելի շատ հետևել անցուդարձին, նոր չեզոք կարծիք ասել: Թե չէ հակառակ դեպքում կարծիքդ չեզոք չի, այլ ակամայից իրանց ազդեցության տակ ընկած:

Էս ամեն ինչը գրում եմ, Արթուր ջան, որտև ազնվությանդ վայրկյան իսկ չեմ կասկածում: Ուղղակի տեսնում եմ, որ սխալ ինֆորմացիոն հոսքերի տակ ես ընկել:

----------

Varzor (22.05.2019), Աթեիստ (22.05.2019), Վիշապ (23.05.2019), Տրիբուն (22.05.2019)

----------


## Jarre

> Չեմ կարող չասել, Արթուր ջան: Որտև երբ շռայլորեն քննադատում ես իշխող վարչախմբին ու շռայլորեն գովում իրան, չեմ կարող չնկատել, օրինակ սենց բաները.


Արտ, մենք ֆեյսբուքում ընկերներ ենք։ Ես ե՞րբ եմ *շռայլորեն* քննադատել։ Երբ ասում եմ, որ չեզոք եմ կրուտիտ անելու համար չեմ ասում։ Ես երկու գրառում ունեմ։ Մեկը 2018-ին, որը ի դեպ Փաշինյանի նկատմամբ իմ էն ժամանակվա դրական պատկերացումներն էր արտահայտում, մեկն էլ մի քանի օր առաջվանը՝ դատարանները փակելու հետ կոչը ծայրահեղ սխալ համարելս։




> - Որ չես նկատել կամ անտեսել ես էն, որ դատարանների ակցիային նախորդող գիշերը (անկախ ակցիային վերաբերմունքիցդ), ինքը իր մյուս գործընկերոջ հետ լայվ էր մտել ու տարածում էր ապատեղեկատվություն, որ իբրև քաղաքի տարբեր մասերում քաղաքացիական բախումներ են, որ «իմքայլականները» ծեծում են ընդդիմադիրներին ու իրենք կփորձեն հասնել դեպքի վայրեր ու ռեպորտաժներ տան: Դա բացահայտ սուտ ու ապատեղեկատվություն, որը միտված էր երկրում խուճապ առաջացնելուն:


Դա նկատել եմ։ Նայել եմ էդ ռեպորտաժը ու իմ մոտ էլ է էդ հարցը առաջացել կապված բախումների հետ։ Ես փաստեր չունեմ, բայց իմ կարճ ուղեղով կարծում եմ, որ ապատեղեկատվություն է, մինչև փաստեր չներկայացնեն։




> - Որ դու կոնկրետ մարդուն, ում քո ընկերն ես համարում (նկատի ունեմ ինձ), իրանց կողմից մեր քրֆելը (կոնկրետ նպատակով, քանզի ի գիտություն քեզ նախկինում իրար հետ լավ ենք եղել) համեմատում ես ակումբում երբեմն հնչող վիրավորանքների հետ:


Թող կեղծավոր չհնչի ասածս, բայց քեզ մեր քրֆելը իմ համար նույնն ա, որ ինձ մեր քրֆեն։ Դա ոչ թե ջղայնանալու բան ա, այլ g7ություն։ 




> - Որ անտեսում ես վերջին օրերին իրա ու իրա ընկերների կողմից կատարած կոնկրետ առարկայական սադրանքները, որոնց նպատակը նորից աղմուկ ստեղծելն ա, ու էդ ընթացքում վիրավորել ու անպատվել են լիքը մարդկանց:


Արտ, այսինքն հիմա ցանկացած քննադատություն, որ հնչի Նիկոլի մասին, դա սադրա՞նք է։ Ես տենց չեմ կարծում։ 




> - Որ իրանք ասում են ծայրահեղ հակառակ բաներ, ինչ ասում էին ամիսներ առաջ, ոչ թե որ մտափոխվել են, այլ որտև պատվերն էդպիսին ա ու կոնկրետ գծի մեջ են:


Արտ ջան, ամիսներ առաջ ես էլ շատ լավ տրամադրված էի ու ունեի մեծ հույսեր։ Միշտ դեմ եմ եղել Նիկոլենց կուրերն պաշտպանողներին և թերացումների վրա աչք փակողներին, բայց իրա մոմենտով շատ դրական էի տրամադրված։ Հիմա էդ տրամադրվածությունս ահագին փոխվել ա կապված իրա կադրային նշանակումների հետ ու էմ մեկ տարվա մեջ գոնե հենց նույն դատական համակարգը մի քիչ կարգի բերելը, որ բանը չհասներ նրան, որ նման ծայրահեղ քայլի դիմեր։ Բայց ես ոչ պատվեր եմ կատարում ոչ այլ բան։ Ուղղակի իմ տրամաբանությամբ փոխվել է վերաբերմունքս։ Ես անկեղծորեն չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ով է պատվեր կատարող և ով ոչ։ 




> Ու սենց լիքը ուրիշ բաներ: Իսկ եթե սրանք չգիտես, ապա գուցե ավելի լավ ա մի քիչ ավելի շատ հետևել անցուդարձին, նոր չեզոք կարծիք ասել: Թե չէ հակառակ դեպքում կարծիքդ չեզոք չի, այլ ակամայից իրանց ազդեցության տակ ընկած:


Իմ ամենամեծ մինուսը էն ա, որ ահավոր շուտ բորբոքվում ու ներվայնանում եմ ու կարամ իմպուլսիվ բաներ անեմ։ Բայց որ էդ տաքարյունության տակ արված գրառումներս ու մտքերս հանեմ, ապա իմ միակ երազանքն է, որ Փաշինյանը ունենա շատ խելացի խորհդրատուներ, էդ ժողովրդին օգտագործելը դնի մի կողմ ու խելացիորեն կառուցի երկիրը։ Արտ, ես նենց միջին կարգի կամպանիայում եմ աշխատում ու շատ լավ եմ հասկանում, որ եթե ես գնում եմ գործի վեցին ու տուն եմ գալիս գիշերը տասնմեկին, ապա ինչ վիճակի մեջ ա երկրի ղեկավարը։ Ես իրա տեղը որ լինեի առաջին մեկ րոպեյում ինսուլտից կմեռնեի։ Ես էն ճվճվան կանանց պես չեմ, որ կանգնեմ ձենս գլուխս գցեմ ինչ որ բաներ պահանջեմ։ Բայց իմ հասկացածով ոնց նայում եմ նենց վստահ քայլերով հետ ենք գնում։ Ու շատ եմ վախենում, որ չգա էն օրը, երբ մարդիկ սկսեն հների մասին երազեն։ Ուզում եմ պոկվենք էդ անցյալից ու նորը ստեղծվի։ Նոր ուժերով։ Նոր մտքով։ Խելացի։ 




> Էս ամեն ինչը գրում եմ, Արթուր ջան, որտև ազնվությանդ վայրկյան իսկ չեմ կասկածում: Ուղղակի տեսնում եմ, որ սխալ ինֆորմացիոն հոսքերի տակ ես ընկել:


Գիտեմ, Արտակ ջան։ Շատ լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչ ես ասում ու վերաբերմունքնդ էլ շատ լավ գիտեմ։ Շնորհակալ եմ դրա համար։ Դա անկեղծորեն փոխադարձ է։ 
Հոսքի պահով միշտ աշխատում եմ, որ ոչ էս կողմ ոչ էլ էն կողմ չընկնեմ։

----------

Lion (22.05.2019), Աթեիստ (22.05.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արտակ ջան, ես շատ քիչ գիտեմ թե ինչ ա կատարվում էդտեղ։ Զուտ որպես օնլայն ռեսուրսներից տեղեկություն ստացող ու էն էլ զուտ մակերեսային տեղեկություն ունեցող եմ գրում։ Բայց քո այ էս ասածին կտրականապես դեմ եմ.
> 
> 
> 
> Արտ ջան, ուզես թե չուզես, անձամբ ես չեզոք նայող եմ։ Ու իմ համար բոլոր կարծիքներն էլ հետաքրքիր են։ Նենց չի էլի որ ես ընկած Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին եմ պաշտպանում կամ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին։ Չեզոք եմ։ Ու լիքը տենց չեզոք մարդիկ կան։


Ժառ ջան, էսօր Հայաստանի մեդիայի 90%–ից ավելին պատկանում ա Քոչարյանին ու իր աջակիցներին։ Մի մասը շատ ափաշքյարա ստեր են տարածում, մի մասը իբր ժողովրդի կողմից, իբր նիկոլական, բայց տակից մանիպուլացիաներ անելով։ ՈՒ էդ ամբողջ մեդիան իրար հղումներ անելով, իրար պաս տալով ու ֆեյսբուքը ողողած ֆեյքերի բանակով փաստացի խլացնում են օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիան։ ՈՒ շարքային քաղաքացին, եթե տեղյակ չի օնլայն մեդիայից որը ում ա պատկանում ու ինչ պատվեր ա կատարում ու ուշի ուշով չի հետևում իրադարձություններին, համադրելով տարբեր կողմերի լրատվությունը, չի կարող օբյեկտիվ տեսակետ ձևավորել։ ՈՒզես թե չուզես ընկնելու ես 90% կազմող մեդիայի մանիպուլացիայի տակ։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա իրանց «Ադեկվադ» կոչողներին, հա, իրանք ինչ խոսք խելացի մանիպուլիատորներ են։ ՈՒ քո պես կողքից թեթև, աչքի տակով հետևողին կարող ա շատ հիմնավոր ու անկեղծ քննադատներ թվան, բայց իրականում իրանց խոսքը ծերից ծեր հիմնված ա բացարձակ կեղծիքի ու դեմագոգիայի վրա ու եթե սկզբում իրանք շեշտը դնում էին քաղաքակցիական հասարակության ակտիվ զանգվածի վրա օբյեկտիվ ու չեզոք քննադատի տպավորություն ստեղծելու վրա ու որոշ արտաքուստ կոռեկտություն էին պահպանում, ապա ժամանակի ընթացքում հասկացան, որ իրադարձություններին հետևող քաղաքացիական ակտիվ հասարակությունը իրանց կուտը չի ուտում ու հիմա շեշտը դրել են մե՛կ մեդիա գրագիտություն չունեցող, անկիրթ մեծամասնության մեկ քո պես քաղաքականությամբ առանձնապես չհետաքրքրվող, կողքից թեթև հետևողների վրա ու ափաշքյարա ստեր ու ստոր մանիպուլացիաներ են անում ու կտցրած դավադրությունների տեսությունների գիրկն ընկած վուլգար hate speech են տարածում։ Փողին մունաթ։ 
Իսկ փողը չի պակասի, որովհետև Քոչարյանը իր մի քանի միլիարդ թալանածը թեկուզ մինչև վերջին լուման կծախսի կաշին փրկելու համար։ Որովհետև շատ լավ գիտի, որ արդար դատական պրոցեսի դեպքում մինչև կյանքի վերջ փտելու ա բանտում իր շայկայով հանդերձ։

 Եթե Նիկոլին ու իր կառավարությանը իսկապես անկեղծ քննադատող ընդդիմադիր քաղաքական ուժեր ես փնտրում՝ «ՔՈ»–ն, «Սասնա Ծռերը» գաղափարապես երկու իրար խիստ հակադիր կուսակցություններ են, որ բոլ–բոլ քննադատում են Նիկոլին։ Ինչքան էլ համաձայն չլինեմ էդ ուժերի էս կամ էն տեսակետին, բայց առնվազն որպես ամբողջություն ծախված, փողով պատվեր կատարողներ չեն, քաղաքական գաղափարախոսության վրա հիմնված քննադատություն ա, ոչ թե ստով հյուսված մանիպուլացիա։

----------

Lion (22.05.2019), Varzor (22.05.2019), Աթեիստ (22.05.2019), Ներսես_AM (23.05.2019), Ուլուանա (22.05.2019), Վիշապ (23.05.2019), Տրիբուն (22.05.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա դատարանների դռները փակելու ակցիային։ Իհարկե կարելի ա վիճել դրա լավ ու վատ լինելու շուրջ, բայց եկեք փաստացի արդյունքին նայենք։ 
Ի՞նչ ստացվեց արդյունքում։ Արդյո՞ք էդ մի քանի ժամանոց խաղաղ ակցիան որևէ առանձին դատական գործի վրա ճնշում գործադրեց։ Արդյո՞ք որևէ կոնկրետ դատակական պրոցեսի, որևէ դատավորի մատնանշում կար Նիկոլի խոսքում։ Ո՛չ չկար։ 
Բայց ի՞նչ ուրիշ արդյունք եղավ։ Արդյունքն եղավ են, որ ողջ հասարակության, ներքին ու արտաքին քաղաքական ու քաղաքացիական միավորների ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացավ էդ դատական համակարգի նկատմամբ հանրային անվստահության խնդրի վրա։ Փաստացի բոլոր կուսակցությունները, ՀԿ–ները, միջազգային կառույցները, նույնիսկ նրանք, որ խիստ քննադատեցին Նիկոլի էդ ակցիան, ընդունեցին, հաստատեցին Հայաստանում արդարադատության համակարգի խայտառակ վիճակն ու Նիկոլի ասած՝ վիրահատական միջամտությամբ բարեփոխումների անհրաժեշտությունն ու հրատապությունը։ 

Մի ուրիշ արդյունք էլ էն էր, որ միապետության սովոր անգրագետ ժողովուրդը, որ էսքան ժամանակ քննադատում էր Նիկոլին, թե բա ինչի չես չորով բռնում սաղին կոխում բանտը, էս ամբողջ աղմուկի արդյունքում գոնե որոշ չափով հասկացան, որ սաղին բանտը կոխելը Նիկոլի ձեռը չի, Նիկոլի գործողությունները որպես գործադիր իշխանություն սահմանափակված են, ինչքան էլ որ Նիկոլը շահագրգռված ա նախկին թալանչիներին արժանի տեղն ուղարկելով։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2019), Գաղթական (22.05.2019), Ներսես_AM (23.05.2019), Վիշապ (23.05.2019), Տրիբուն (22.05.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Օր ա գալու, որ, Նիկոլի անցած ճամփեն հետազոտելով, մարդիկ դիսերտացիաներ պաշտպանեն քաղաքագիտությունից:

----------

Varzor (22.05.2019), Աթեիստ (22.05.2019), Արշակ (22.05.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> դատարանները փակելու հետ կոչը ծայրահեղ սխալ համարելս։


Արթուր ջան, բոլորովին չպնդելով, թե էդ կոչը ճիշտ էր կամ սխալ, ու չբացառելով, որ որ լուրջ հիմնավորում ունես տենց մտածելու, այնուամենայնիվ ինձ հասկանալի չի, թե կոնկրետ ինչն ա էդ ակցիայի մեջ քեզ խիստ զայրացրել, քանի որ ֆեյսբուքում մեկնաբանությունդ զուտ էմոցիոնալ էր ու վերաբերմունքիդ տրամաբանությունը չէիր մանրամասնել։ Որ խնդրեմ կմանրամասնե՞ս։ Տարբեր կարծիքներ լսել եմ էդ մասին․ ինձ քո հիմնավորումն ա հետաքրքիր։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Բայց իմ հասկացածով ոնց նայում եմ նենց վստահ քայլերով հետ ենք գնում։ Ու շատ եմ վախենում, որ չգա էն օրը, երբ մարդիկ սկսեն հների մասին երազեն։ Ուզում եմ պոկվենք էդ անցյալից ու նորը ստեղծվի։ Նոր ուժերով։ Նոր մտքով։ Խելացի։


Ժառ ջան, որ խնդրեմ, փաստերով մեկ–երկու օրինակ կբերե՞ս, կոնկրետ ոլորտի, որում քո կարծիքով վստահ քայլերով հետ ենք գնում։ 

Որովհետև չնայած լիքը թերություններին, Նիկոլի կառավարության տարբեր սխալներին, և այլն, որ կուզեի ավելի լավ լիներ, քան կա, կամ կուզեի ավելի արագ առաջ շարժվեինք, քան շարժվում ենք, իմ համեստ գնահատմամբ Հայաստանում իրավիճակը մեծ քայլերով առողջացման ա գնում տարբեր ոլորտներում ու մակարդակներում։ 
Ես անկեղծորեն չեմ տեսնում որևէ ոլորտ, որ ավելի վատ ա, քան նախկինում էր։  Խնդրում եմ, մի օրինակ բերես, հանգիստ, առանց էմոցիաների վերլուծենք։ Առողջապահությու՞ն, կրթությու՞ն, գիտությու՞ն, բնապահպանությու՞ն, բանա՞կ, արտաքին հարաբերություննե՞ր, երկրում բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլո՞րտ, ժողովրդավարություն ու ընտրություննե՞ր, կառավարության աշխատանքի թափանցիկությու՞ն, ո՞ր ոլորտն ա, որ ավելի վատ ա քան հեղափոխությունից առաջ էր։ 


Երևանի աղբահանության խնդիրն ա, որ շատերն ասում են շատ ավելի վատ ա վիճակը քան նախկինում էր, դա էլ ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ Տարոնի կերած քաքերն են, որ մինչև հիմա հախից չեն կարում գան, Սանիտեկը սաբոտաժ ա անում, բայց դրա հարցն էլ ա արդեն լուծվում։ 

Կարծում եմ, եթե նույնիսկ ոչ մի զարգացում չլիներ առաջին մի տարում, նույնը մնար էլ, էդ էլի մեծ ձեռքբերում պիտի համարեինք՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ սովորաբար հեղափոխություններից հետո դեռ ահագին ժամանակ բառդակ ա տիրում երկրում։ Էլ չասած, որ մեր դեպքում հեղափոխությունը թավշյա՝ անարյուն ու առանց հների նկատմամբ որևէ ինքնադատաստանի անելու արդյունքում հները դեռ շարունակում են ողջ թափով սաբոտաժ անել։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2019), Ներսես_AM (23.05.2019), Ուլուանա (22.05.2019), Տրիբուն (22.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան ու թեմայից ահավոր դուրս մի բան էլ ասեմ։ Ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել օբյեկտիվությանդ համար։ Երբ անգամ քեզ դուր չեկած մարդու մասին գրելիս պատրաստ ես նաև դրականը նկատես։ Էդ ահավոր դեֆիցիտ ա էսօր ու առաջինը իմ մոտ։ Շատ եմ աշխատում դրա վրա։ Դրա համար քեզ մեծ շնորհակալություն վարկանշի տեսքով։


Շնորհակալ եմ լավ կարծիքի համար, քանզի ինձ համար ևս դժվար էր այսպես գրել Արթուր Դանիելյանի մասին, քանի որ վերջերս առնվազն երկու անգամ ՖԲ հարթակում իր շունիկներին քսի տվեց վրաս բավականին կոպիտ արտահայտություններով:

Արթուրն ինձ համար *մտածող մարդ է*, իսկ մտածող մարդուն, նույնիսկ եթե որոշ կամ նույնիսկ գերակշիռ հարցերով էլ ես չկիսեմ իր տեսակետը, ես հարգում եմ, հարգում եմ՝ նույն հատկանիշն ամենից առաջ հարգելով նաև ինքս իմ մեջ: Հարգել, ի դեպ, կարող ես նաև թշնամուդ, իսկ Արթուրին ես ամենևին էլ թշնամի չեմ համարում, այլ, առավելագույնը՝ գաղափարական ախոյան:

Նման մարդուն պետք է *գաղափարական մակարդակում ջախջախել, ճզմել և ոչնչացնել*: Իր հետ խոսելով այլ լեզվով՝ հայհոյանքի կամ ասենք բռնության, խոսողը դրանով միայն կընդունի, որ գաղափարական ոլորտում հակադարձելու բան չունի: Իսկ գաղափարական ոլորտում, կրկնեմ - իր մոտ *կեղծ և փակուղային, կյանքից կտրված մտավարժանքներ են*, որոնք նա փորձում է կանխիկացնել _քաղաքական գռդոնով_՝ օգտվելով կոնկրետ քաղաքական իրավիճակից նյութական և քաղաքական օգուտներ ստանալով: Այս առումով նյութական դաշտում նա նման է հանուն փողի ծառայող անսկզբունք վարձկան զինվորի, իսկ գաղափարականում՝ դեմագոգի:

Նման մարդկանց պետք հետևողականորեն ջախջախել ամենից առաջ հենց գաղափարական դաշտում՝ դա կոչնչացնի նման մարդու նաև մյուս դրսևորումները այլ հարթակներում:

----------


## Varzor

> ... Հայհոյանքի նպատակն էր հասնել նրան, որ իրեն ծեծեմ, կարողանա մեդիաուշադրություն գրավել: ...


Չուկ ջան, ոնց որ էդ հին ու հոտած տակիտիկան մենակ քո հանդեպ չի, որ կիրառելա ու կիրառումա՝ արդեն մի քանի նման փաստ ունեմ։ Ու բոլոր իրական ադեկվատ մարդիկ դա հասկանալով նրան ի աղբաման են ուղարկում։
Միգուցե կարդացածա, նույնիսկ կարող աճիշտ բաներա ասեմ երբեմն՝ այդքան մանրամասն չգիտեմ, բայց որ շարքային Ճ կլասի պրովակատոր է, դա արդեն ինձ համար փաստ է։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Նենց չի էլի որ ես ընկած Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին եմ պաշտպանում կամ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին։ *Չեզոք եմ*։


Ես էլ ոչ մեկին չեմ պաշտպանում, բայց չեզոք չեմ։ Ոնց կարող եմ չեզոք լինել մի անձնավորության՝ Քոչարյանի հանդեպ, ով իմ երկրին ու ժողովրդին վնասներ է հասցրել։
Նույնիկ Փաշինյանի հանդեպ չեզոք չեմ՝ սպասում եմ, որ իր խոստումներին տեր կանգնի ու իրականացնի  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Մի ուրիշ արդյունք էլ էն էր, որ *միապետության* սովոր անգրագետ ժողովուրդը, ...


Խնդրում եմ միապետությունը ավազակապետության հետ նույն հարթության վրա չդնել ու չնույնականացնել։

----------


## Varzor

> Նման մարդկանց պետք հետևողականորեն ջախջախել ամենից առաջ հենց գաղափարական դաշտում՝ դա կոչնչացնի նման մարդու նաև մյուս դրսևորումները այլ հարթակներում:


Նման մարդկանց պետք է արհամարել ու մոռանալ նրանց գոյության մասին։
Չարժի ժամանակ և ուժեր վատնել նմաններին "ջախջախելու" համար։ Դրանք հենց էդ նպատակի համար են ստեղծված՝ ուժերը ջլատելու և վատնելու համար։ Իրենք արդեն իսկ ջախջախված են, ավելի շուտ՝ այլանդակված են։

----------

Progart (22.05.2019), Արշակ (22.05.2019), Գաղթական (22.05.2019), Տրիբուն (22.05.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ակնհայտ մուտիլոկեքով զբաղվով մարդը չի կարա լինի կիրթ, մտածող, և այլն։ Ինքը ուղղակի ստախոս, խառնակիչ մուտիլովշիկ ա, թող երկու գիրք էլ միջինց ավել կարդացած լինի, դա ոչ մի բան չի փոխում։ Ու Վարզորը լրիվ ճիշտ ա ասում, պետք ա ուղղակի արհամարել։ Ինչքան իրանց արձագանքում են, էնքան իրանց արժեքը մեծանում ա, քան որ հենց դրան էլ սպասում են, որ իրանց արձագանքեն։ Հենց արձագանքեցիր, մտնում ես մուտիլովկեքի դաշտ, իսկ էտ դաշտում իրանք համ ուժեղ են, համ էլ անսապառ էներգիա ունեն, քանի որ էտ իրանց վաստակն ա, ու դու հա պարտվելու ես։

----------

Progart (22.05.2019), Varzor (22.05.2019), Աթեիստ (22.05.2019), Արշակ (22.05.2019), Վիշապ (23.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ակնհայտ մուտիլոկեքով զբաղվով մարդը չի կարա լինի կիրթ, մտածող, և այլն։ Ինքը ուղղակի ստախոս, խառնակիչ մուտիլովշիկ ա, թող երկու գիրք էլ միջինց ավել կարդացած լինի, դա ոչ մի բան չի փոխում։ Ու Վարզորը լրիվ ճիշտ ա ասում, պետք ա ուղղակի արհամարել։ Ինչքան իրանց արձագանքում են, էնքան իրանց արժեքը մեծանում ա, քան որ հենց դրան էլ սպասում են, որ իրանց արձագանքեն։ Հենց արձագանքեցիր, մտնում ես մուտիլովկեքի դաշտ, իսկ էտ դաշտում իրանք համ ուժեղ են, համ էլ անսապառ էներգիա ունեն, քանի որ էտ իրանց վաստակն ա, ու դու հա պարտվելու ես։


Ռսի ասած՝ տե տրոժ գավնո, վանյած նե բուդետ  :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

> Խնդրում եմ միապետությունը ավազակապետության հետ նույն հարթության վրա չդնել ու չնույնականացնել։


Չեմ նույնացնում, ժողովուրդն էլ չի նույնացնում, դրա համար էլ ուզում են որ իրանց պատկերացմամբ միապետը ավազակապետության պարագլուխներին արագ բանտերը կոխի։  :Jpit:  Բայց դե Նիկոլը հլը որ կպած հրաժարվում ա միապետ լինելուց։

----------

Progart (22.05.2019), Աթեիստ (22.05.2019), Գաղթական (22.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Բայց դե Նիկոլը հլը որ կպած հրաժարվում ա միապետ լինելուց։


Երևի հասկանում է, որ միապետ դառնալու/լինելու համար շատ դեռ հեռու է կամ էլ չի ցանկանում, կամ էլ նման "հրահանգ" չունի  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժառ ջան, որ խնդրեմ, փաստերով մեկ–երկու օրինակ կբերե՞ս, կոնկրետ ոլորտի, որում քո կարծիքով վստահ քայլերով հետ ենք գնում։


Արշ ջան, ոչ մեկը չի կարա տենց օրինակ բերի, քանի որ չկա տենց օրինակ։ Կան որոշ մի քիչ ափալ թափալ վիճակներ, մի երկու անփորձ պահ, բայց դրանք բացարձակ զրո են նախկինները ամենափոքր մեղքերի համեմատ։ 

Հենց թեկուզ կրթության ոլորտում, ինչքան ուզում են ինչ հարցում ուզում են նախարարին մեղադրեն, կամ քանի անգամ ուզում ա սխալ բան բլթցրած լինի, ես տոշնի գիտեմ թե ինչքան բան ա փոխվել դպրոցներում։ Ուրիշ տեղեր չգիտեմ ոնց ա, կոնկրետ իմ երեխեքի դպրոցում, ոչ երեխեքից, ոչ էլ դասատուներից մի կոպեկ փող չեն հավաքում ․․․ հա դաժե դասատուներն էին մուծվում էն վախտ ․․․․ ու, այ քեզ հրաշք, դպրոցը իրա բյուջեով նորմալ կյանքով ապրում ա, դասարնները մաքուր են, դասատուները սկսել են ավելի աշխույժ դեմքերով ման գալ, քանի որ վիզ չեն ծռում ոչ մեկի դեմը,  ջեռուցումը նորմալ ա եղել, կավիճի պակաս չի եղել։ Չեմ ասում սաղ իդելական ա դառել, բայց աչք ծակող փոխվել ա լիքը բան։ Ես որ նախկին երկու տնօրեններին հիշում եմ, որոնց մոտ մենք 12 տարի քաշեցինք, զզվանքս գալիս ա։ ՈՒ հենց թեկուզ էս տարվանից գործող նոր ընդունելության կարգը շատ լուրջ փոփոխություն ա։ 

Վոբշեմ ․․ էս սաղ մի կողմ ․․․ ժամանակի ընթացքում դեռ շատ բան կդզվի ․․․ 

Միակ բանը ,որում պայմանականորեն կարելի ա Նիկոլին ու կառավարությանը մեղադրել, էտ էն ա, որ արդարադատության ոլորտի փոփոխությունները դանդաղ են գնում։ Էն էլ համոզված չեմ, ճիշտ եմ թե չէ, քանի որ էս ոլորտում հապճեպ որոշումենրը կարող ա շատ ավելի վատ հետևանքներ ունենան։ Ինձ որ հարցնես, օրինակ vetting-ի մասին խոսակցությունները շատ երկար ժամանակ ա կային, ու մեկը ես ակնկալում էի, որ օրենքի գոնե նախագիծը, կամ գործելու մեխանիզմի նկարագրությունը արդեն պիտի պարզ լիներ ու արդեն պիտի ԱԺ-ում քննարկվեր։ Անկախ հակակոռուպցիոն մարմինը, կամ գործող քննիչ մարմիններում հակակոռուպցիոն մասնագիտացված մարմնի ստեղծումը արդեն պիտի ընթացքի մեջ լիներ, կամ պիտի եղած լիներ։ Քաղաքացիական հայցով կասկածելի սեփականության պետականացումը պիտի արդեն գործեր, կամ գոնե օրենքը պիտի արդեն ԱԺ-ում քննարկվեր։ ՈՒ վաբշե, անցումային արդարադատության հիմնական կոնցեպտը, կամ մեր սիրած տեսլականը, արդեն պիտի քննարկվեր սաղի կողմից ու հանրային լսումները պիտի մի քանի ամիս առաջ գոնե սկսած լինեին։ 

Ջոգու՞մ ես, ասում ենք Քոչարյան լիքը փող ունի ու սաղ մեդիան, փաստաբաններին ու դատարաններին առել ա։ Բա բլին, կառնի էլի բա ինչ կանի։  Քոչարյանի ռեսուրսների օգտագործման հնարավորությունները պիտի հիմա արդեն հասցված լինեին զրոյի, չեմ կարա ասեմ ոնց պիտի անեին, բայց պիտի մեխանիզմը արդեն գտած լինեին։ Քոչարյանի, իրա տղեքի, իրա բոլոր մտերիմների, հարստացած հարզատներին, ում մի անգամից ավել բարև ա տվել, ում կասկածելի ժպտացել ա, ում հարսանիքին կամ կնունքին կես ժամով եղել ա ․․․ էտ սաղի գուքն ու հաշիվները պիտի կալանքի տակ լիներ ու մանրազնին քննվեր, թե որտեղից, ինչի ոնց։ Ու ստեղ օրենքին հղում, անմեղության կանխավարկած ․․․ սաղ հավայի զրույցներ են ․․․․ ԱԺ-ում մեծամասնություն են, մի հատ արագի մեջ կարելի ա մի բան մտածել, որ օրենքով էլ ամեն ինչ կարգին լինի։ Թե չէ, մի տարի նվալ, որ դատարանները մնացել են նույնը, մի քիչ անմեղսունակության տպավորություն ա թողնում ․․․ դե կներեք, մենք սաղս էլ էտ շատ լավ գիտենք, նորություն չի։

----------

Chuk (23.05.2019), Lion (22.05.2019), Progart (22.05.2019), Varzor (22.05.2019), Արշակ (22.05.2019), Ներսես_AM (23.05.2019), Ուլուանա (22.05.2019), Վիշապ (23.05.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշ ջան, ոչ մեկը չի կարա տենց օրինակ բերի, քանի որ չկա տենց օրինակ։ Կան որոշ մի քիչ ափալ թափալ վիճակներ, մի երկու անփորձ պահ, բայց դրանք բացարձակ զրո են նախկինները ամենափոքր մեղքերի համեմատ։ 
> 
> Հենց թեկուզ կրթության ոլորտում, ինչքան ուզում են ինչ հարցում ուզում են նախարարին մեղադրեն, կամ քանի անգամ ուզում ա սխալ բան բլթցրած լինի, ես տոշնի գիտեմ թե ինչքան բան ա փոխվել դպրոցներում։ Ուրիշ տեղեր չգիտեմ ոնց ա, կոնկրետ իմ երեխեքի դպրոցում, ոչ երեխեքից, ոչ էլ դասատուներից մի կոպեկ փող չեն հավաքում ․․․ հա դաժե դասատուներն էին մուծվում էն վախտ ․․․․ ու, այ քեզ հրաշք, դպրոցը իրա բյուջեով նորմալ կյանքով ապրում ա, դասարնները մաքուր են, դասատուները սկսել են ավելի աշխույժ դեմքերով ման գալ, քանի որ վիզ չեն ծռում ոչ մեկի դեմը,  ջեռուցումը նորմալ ա եղել, կավիճի պակաս չի եղել։ Չեմ ասում սաղ իդելական ա դառել, բայց աչք ծակող փոխվել ա լիքը բան։ Ես որ նախկին երկու տնօրեններին հիշում եմ, որոնց մոտ մենք 12 տարի քաշեցինք, զզվանքս գալիս ա։ ՈՒ հենց թեկուզ էս տարվանից գործող նոր ընդունելության կարգը շատ լուրջ փոփոխություն ա։ 
> 
> Վոբշեմ ․․ էս սաղ մի կողմ ․․․ ժամանակի ընթացքում դեռ շատ բան կդզվի ․․․ 
> 
> Միակ բանը ,որում պայմանականորեն կարելի ա Նիկոլին ու կառավարությանը մեղադրել, էտ էն ա, որ արդարադատության ոլորտի փոփոխությունները դանդաղ են գնում։ Էն էլ համոզված չեմ, ճիշտ եմ թե չէ, քանի որ էս ոլորտում հապճեպ որոշումենրը կարող ա շատ ավելի վատ հետևանքներ ունենան։ Ինձ որ հարցնես, օրինակ vetting-ի մասին խոսակցությունները շատ երկար ժամանակ ա կային, ու մեկը ես ակնկալում էի, որ օրենքի գոնե նախագիծը, կամ գործելու մեխանիզմի նկարագրությունը արդեն պիտի պարզ լիներ ու արդեն պիտի ԱԺ-ում քննարկվեր։ Անկախ հակակոռուպցիոն մարմինը, կամ գործող քննիչ մարմիններում հակակոռուպցիոն մասնագիտացված մարմնի ստեղծումը արդեն պիտի ընթացքի մեջ լիներ, կամ պիտի եղած լիներ։ Քաղաքացիական հայցով կասկածելի սեփականության պետականացումը պիտի արդեն գործեր, կամ գոնե օրենքը պիտի արդեն ԱԺ-ում քննարկվեր։ ՈՒ վաբշե, անցումային արդարադատության հիմնական կոնցեպտը, կամ մեր սիրած տեսլականը, արդեն պիտի քննարկվեր սաղի կողմից ու հանրային լսումները պիտի մի քանի ամիս առաջ գոնե սկսած լինեին։ 
> 
> Ջոգու՞մ ես, ասում ենք Քոչարյան լիքը փող ունի ու սաղ մեդիան, փաստաբաններին ու դատարաններին առել ա։ Բա բլին, կառնի էլի բա ինչ կանի։  Քոչարյանի ռեսուրսների օգտագործման հնարավորությունները պիտի հիմա արդեն հասցված լինեին զրոյի, չեմ կարա ասեմ ոնց պիտի անեին, բայց պիտի մեխանիզմը արդեն գտած լինեին։ Քոչարյանի, իրա տղեքի, իրա բոլոր մտերիմների, հարստացած հարզատներին, ում մի անգամից ավել բարև ա տվել, ում կասկածելի ժպտացել ա, ում հարսանիքին կամ կնունքին կես ժամով եղել ա ․․․ էտ սաղի գուքն ու հաշիվները պիտի կալանքի տակ լիներ ու մանրազնին քննվեր, թե որտեղից, ինչի ոնց։ Ու ստեղ օրենքին հղում, անմեղության կանխավարկած ․․․ սաղ հավայի զրույցներ են ․․․․ ԱԺ-ում մեծամասնություն են, մի հատ արագի մեջ կարելի ա մի բան մտածել, որ օրենքով էլ ամեն ինչ կարգին լինի։ Թե չէ, մի տարի նվալ, որ դատարանները մնացել են նույնը, մի քիչ անմեղսունակության տպավորություն ա թողնում ․․․ դե կներեք, մենք սաղս էլ էտ շատ լավ գիտենք, նորություն չի։


Ծերից ծեր համաձայն եմ։  Նիկոլի իշխանություններից իմ ամենամեծ դժգոհությունը հենց արդարադատության նախարարության ու ԱԺ–ի դանդաղկոտությունն ա դատական համակարգում Նիկոլի նշած վիրահատական գործողությունները անելու։

----------

Lion (22.05.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Երևանի աղբահանության խնդիրն ա, որ շատերն ասում են շատ ավելի վատ ա վիճակը քան նախկինում էր, դա էլ ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ Տարոնի կերած քաքերն են, որ մինչև հիմա հախից չեն կարում գան, Սանիտեկը սաբոտաժ ա անում, բայց դրա հարցն էլ ա արդեն լուծվում։



Մենակ էս պահով ասեմ, որ վիճակը հաստատ ավելի վատ չի, քան նախկինում։ Կամ նույնն ա, կամ էլ ավելի լավ։ 
Ես տեսնում եմ աղբամանների քանակի ավելացում։
Էն աղբի կույտերը, որ Ֆբ-ում պարբերաբար երևում են, ինչ որ կոնկրետ թաղամասերում են, ու գլոբալ չեն։

----------


## Varzor

> Էն աղբի կույտերը, որ Ֆբ-ում պարբերաբար երևում են, ինչ որ կոնկրետ թաղամասերում են, ու գլոբալ չեն։


Մեր թաղում վատացել է, բայց գլոբալ աղբահանության գործընթացի առումով գնալով ավելի է վատանալու, քանի դեռ Նուբարաշենի աղբանոցի հարցը չեն լուծել։

----------


## Lion

> Ակնհայտ մուտիլոկեքով զբաղվով մարդը չի կարա լինի կիրթ, մտածող, և այլն։ Ինքը ուղղակի ստախոս, խառնակիչ մուտիլովշիկ ա, թող երկու գիրք էլ միջինց ավել կարդացած լինի, դա ոչ մի բան չի փոխում։ Ու Վարզորը լրիվ ճիշտ ա ասում, պետք ա ուղղակի արհամարել։ Ինչքան իրանց արձագանքում են, էնքան իրանց արժեքը մեծանում ա, քան որ հենց դրան էլ սպասում են, որ իրանց արձագանքեն։ Հենց արձագանքեցիր, մտնում ես մուտիլովկեքի դաշտ, իսկ էտ դաշտում իրանք համ ուժեղ են, համ էլ անսապառ էներգիա ունեն, քանի որ էտ իրանց վաստակն ա, ու դու հա պարտվելու ես։


*Այս հոդվածատիպ մանիֆեստը* հանդիսանում է իր քաղաքական պլատֆորմը: Այնտեղ շատ բան կեղծ գիտական է, կան կեղծումներ, բայց կան նաև ճիշտ մտքեր: Այսինքն՝ զուտ որպես տեսակ, ինքը մտածող տեսակից է: Հիմա այլ հարց է, թե ինքը որպես մարդ ինչպիսին է, որն, ի դեպ, ազդում է նաև նրա տեսակի վրա: Իսկ որպես մարդ ինքը նեղմիտ, բռնկուն և մակերեսային մի երևույթ է:

*Ես դա նկատի ունեմ*: Ինչ վերաբերվում է իր կոպտություններին, ապա դրանք բնականաբար անընդունելի են, բայց այստեղ նա ակնհայտորեն գնում է Նարեկ Մալյանի հաջող սադրման հետքերով, որը սա արեց Ռեստարտի գլխին: Նա ինքն էլ ձգտում է սադրել և աղմուկ առաջացնել իր շուրջ, քանի որ իրենց վերջին ակցիան, երբ մայիսի20-ին իբր ցույց արեցին ԵՄ գրասենյակի դիմաց, ավարտվեց անհաջողությամբ՝ նրանք ուղղակի չկարողացան մարդ հավաքել: Ակնհայտորեն անհաջողությամբ էր ավարտվել նաև քաղաքական ուժերին իր ու իր Ադեկվադի ծառայությունն առաջարկելու իրենց ակցիան ի դեմս ՀՅԴ կողմից Արցախում կազմակերպված հավաքի, որտեղ, դատելով իրենց իսկ ինֆոյից, իրենց բանի տեղ չեն դրել:

Արդյունքում *իրենք ելել են գռդոնի*՝ քաղաքական գռդոնի - համակարգից դուրս մնացած տաքսիստի պես փորձում են իրենցը գտնել՝ իդեալում իրենց համակարգը ստեղծելու, իսկ մինիմում՝ որևէ համակարգի միանալու համար:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> *Այս հոդվածատիպ մանիֆեստը* հանդիսանում է իր քաղաքական պլատֆորմը: Այնտեղ շատ բան կեղծ գիտական է, կան կեղծումներ, բայց կան նաև ճիշտ մտքեր: Այսինքն՝ զուտ որպես տեսակ, ինքը մտածող տեսակից է: Հիմա այլ հարց է, թե ինքը որպես մարդ ինչպիսին է, որն, ի դեպ, ազդում է նաև նրա տեսակի վրա: Իսկ որպես մարդ ինքը նեղմիտ, բռնկուն և մակերեսային մի երևույթ է:


Մարդուն մահկանացու հասարակության աչքերում բնութագրում են ոչ թե գրվածնքներն ու մտքերը, այլ գործերը։

Հ․Գ․

Ով գիտի, փոքր ժամանակ քուչում շատ են նեղացրել, թե չէ  :Think:

----------


## Lion

Կարճ ասեմ՝ խնդիրը նրանում է, որ Նիկոլն իրական արդյունք ցույց չի տալիս, չկան համակարգային բարեփոխումներ: Արդյունքում ինքն ընկնում է հարվածների տակ:

----------


## Varzor

> Կարճ ասեմ՝ խնդիրը նրանում է, որ Նիկոլն իրական արդյունք ցույց չի տալիս, չկան համակարգային բարեփոխումներ: Արդյունքում ինքն ընկնում է հարվածների տակ:


Լիոն ջան, ԻՀԿ խնդիրը նրանումն է, որ սկզբնապես չկար հստակ ծրագիր՝ քայլերի հաջորդականություն, մոտեցումների ամբողջականություն և այլն։ Հենց դա էլ բերել է ներկա վիճակին, բայց ցավը նրանումն է, որ հստակ ծրագրի բացակայությունը ավելի բարդ իրավիճակի և հետևանքների կարող է բերել։

----------

Lion (22.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

Այո՝ ու նաև - *կադրային խնդիրը*: Շատ ընկերներ ու ընկերների ընկերներ ունեմ Նիկոլի թիմից և ցավոք պատկերը մտահոգիչ է: Մեկին մի անգամ ասացի՝ զարգացման կոնցեպցիա է պետք՝ համարկարգային բարեփոխումներ, ընենց թարս ու չհասկացող տեսքով վրաս նայեց, կարծես ատոմային ֆիզիկայից բան ասացի: Մեկին էլ մի անգամ ասացի՝ օրենքներ են պետք ընդունել, պատասխանեց մոտավորապես հետևյալը - _աաահհհ, հավեեես կաաա..._

Խնդիրը մեծապես անձնական է, քանի որ Նիկոլի թիմում հավաքվել են մարդիկ, որոնք նախկինում որպես կանոն *որևէ համակարգի չեն պատկանել*՝ պետական ծառայություն օրինակ: Եվ այս մարդիկ չունեն ներքին կարգապահության համապատասխան որակ, ինչպես նաև համակարգային մտածողություն: Սրանց պայմանականորեն կոչենք "փաբիստներ": Այ հենց նման մարդիկ են գերիշխում հիմա այնտեղ՝ որպես կանոն մակերեսային կրթություն ստացած, չհամակարգված, մարդիկ, որոնք տրվել են փառքին, չեն պատկերացնում իրենց պատմական առաքելությունը և անլուրջ են մոտենում ստեղծված բացառիկ իրավիճակին՝ հույսով, որ ամեն խնդիր Նիկոլը կլուծի:

Արդյունքում *ոչ միայն չկա* համակարգային բարեփոխումների կոնցեպցիա, այլ նույնիսկ՝ դրա ծիլերը: Ավելին, մեծ մասի մոտ նույնիսկ գիտակցումն էլ չկա, որ նման բան պետք է:

Այս ամենը ես ասում եմ ընդհանրացնելով վերջին ամիսների Նիկոլի թիմի անդամների հետ իմ շփման արդյունքները, կարող եք համաձայնել, կարող եք՝ ոչ:

----------

Varzor (22.05.2019), Աթեիստ (22.05.2019), Յոհաննես (22.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Այս ամենը ես ասում եմ ընդհանրացնելով վերջին ամիսների Նիկոլի թիմի անդամների հետ իմ շփման արդյունքները, կարող եք համաձայնել, կարող եք՝ ոչ:


Լիոն ջան, մեր համաձայնելով կամ չհամաձայնելով իրականությունը չենք փոխի։ Որ կադրային խնդիր կա՝ դա ակնհայտ է, ընդ որում նախորդ իշխանությունների օրոք նույնպես կար այդ խնդիրը։
մակերեսային կրթություն ստացած կամ դիպլոմ առած, առանց գիտակցելու իրենց դերն ու նշանակությունը պետության և ժողովրդի կյանքում, անլուրջ և հուսով որ բոլոր հարցերը Քոչարյանը/Սերժը կլուծեն։

Փաստորեն նույն բաննա հիմա ինչ էն ժամանա՞կ  :Think: 
Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ․ մենակ են, որ կոռուպցիայի մեջ չեն թաթախվել, մարդկանց կյանքերի հետ չեն խաղացել և ունեն ժողովրդի կողմից տրված *լեգիտիմ* կարգավիճակ։ Այսպիսի իրավիճակ նույնիսկ 91-ին չենք ունեցել։
Կադրային խնդիրը, թեև ոչ հեշտ, բայց ժամանակի ու ցանկության հետ մեկտեղ կարելի է լուծել։

Հ․Գ․
Ֆիզիկան ատոմային չէ, միջուկային է  :Blush: 
Իսկական փաբիստներն էլ անհամեմատ ավելի լավն են քո նկարագրությունից՝ հետներս չես գալիս, դրա համար էլ տեղյակ չես  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Կրկին համաձայն եմ, սակայն *մեկ ուղղմամբ*: Այո, նախկին իշխանությունների ժամանակ ևս կադրային լրջագույն խնդիր կար, սակայն նույն Սերժն համենայն դեպս այնքան զգուշություն ուներ, որ գոնե հանգուցային կետերում լավ կադրերի էր դնում: Այլ հարց է՝ ի՞նչ խնդիրներ պետք է նրանք իրականացնեին՝ ժողովրդի՞ համար, թե՞ իշխող կլանի համար, սակայն այդ կադրերը ցանկացած դեպքում լավն էին: Օրինակ, ինչպես էլ վերաբերվենք Գագիկ Խաչատրյանին, սակայն ես կարող եմ փաստել, որ նա հարկային ոլորտի և հատկապես հարկային վարչարարության առաջնակարգ մասնագետ էր, որն իր հերթին հիմնվում էր այնպիսի առաջնակարգ կադրերի վրա, ինչպիսիք էին իր տեղակալներ Արմեն Ալավերդյանը, Վիգեն Միրումյան, Տիգրան Բարսեղյանը, Արթուր Օսիկյանը և այլոք:

Պետական համակարգը բուրգ է, որն իր հերթին կազմված է մինի բուրգերից: Տեսեք, Սերժը նշանակել էր Գագիկ Խաչատրյանին որպես պետական համակրգ կոչված *մեծ բուրգի* հարկային համակարգ *ենթաբուրգի* ղեկավար: Իր հերթին Գագիկ Խաչատրյանը նշանակել էր ասենք Արթուր Օսիկյանին, որը, կուռացիա անելով իրավաբանական ոլորտը, կառուցել էր *սեփական ենթաբուրգը*, որը, իր թերություններով հանդերձ, այնուհանդերձ *անկասկած ուներ* էֆեկտիվ տարրեր ի դեմս ունակ անձանց կողմից ղեկավարվող սեփական ենթաբուրգերի ընդհուպ մինչև վարչություններ և սրանց ենթաբուրգեր՝ բաժիններ: Խնդիրներ կային, կար ուռճացվածություն, կար ԽԾԲ սկզբունքով համակարգ սողոսկած անձանց զգալի քանակություն, սակայն, _ստեղ էր գաղտնիքը_, ամեն մի ենթաբուրգում կային նաև իրական մասնագետներ, որոնք ռեալ արդյունք էին ապահովում: Արդյունքում համակարգը ընդհանուր առմամբ գործում էր և արդյունք էր տալիս, թեև, կրկնեմ, *այլ հարց է*, որ այդ արդյունքը մեծ հաշվով ծառայում էր իշխող կլանին, այլ ոչ թե ժողովրդին, իսկ այլ խնդիրների պարագայում էլ կարող էր ավելի մեծ արդյունք ցույց տալ:

*Հիմա այժմյան դրությունը* - օրինակ, որը խնդրում եմ չանձնավորել, քանի որ այդ մարդուն ես չեմ ճանաչում: Պետական բուրգ կոչվող ՀՀ կառավարության աշխատակազմի ենթաբուրգի գլխին կանգնած է... *նախկին դիջեյ* Էդուարդ Աղաջանյանը - ու այս պայմաններում որևէ մեկը կարող է ինձ ապացուցե՞լ, որ դրանից հետո համակարգը նորմալ կգործի, իսկ իր նշանակած դիջեյոտ կամ փաբոտ կադրերն էլ իրենց սեփական ենթաբուրգերը այնքան արդյունավետ կկազմավորե՞ն, որ ՀՀ կառավարության աշխատակազմի ենթաբուրգը լա՞վ կաշխատի: Կներեք, բայց *չեմ կարող հավատալ*: Նույն խնդիրը կա նաև այլ կառույցներում, մի տեղ քիչ, օրինակ՝ ՊՆ, ԱԱԾ, Ոստիկանություն, մի տեղ՝ շատ, օրինակ, հարկային, մաքսային, քաղծառայության ոլորտ: 

Ավելին, կա ևս մեկ խնդիր: Պետական համակարգի *ՄԵՋՔԸ* գլխավոր մասնագետներն են, ոնց որ բանակում՝ մայորները: Հենց իրենք ենք մեջքը, ոչ առաջատարներն ու կրտսերները, ոչ էլ բաժնի պետերն ու վարչության պետերը, քանի որ հենց գլխավոր մասնագետների մոտ է _միատեղվել_ փորձը, թեկուզ հենց իրենց անցած ուղու հետ կապված, և, որպես կանոն, գիտելիքը: Հենց գլխավոր մասնագետն է բյուրեղացնում ինֆորմացիան, որը բաժնի պետը խմբագրում ու տալիս է վարչության պետի իսկ սա էլ՝ ավելի վերև, ըստ էության արդեն տեխնիկապես ձևավորելով այն, ինչ Նիկոլն ասում է մեզ: Եվ այսպես, եթե էդ բաժնի պետ-վարչության պետ օղակը հեռանա, պետական կառավարման արդյունավետությունը *չի տուժի*, քանի որ ըստ էության գործում են գլխավոր մասնագետները: Արդյունքում՝ հեռացրեք նախորդ ռեժիմի օգտին գործող բաժնի պետերին ու վարչության պետերին, գլխավոր մասնագետներից նշանակումներ արեք բաժնի պետ-վարչության պետ մակարդակում և այդ պարագայում իրենք կլինեն և արհեստավարժ, քանի որ մինչ այդ իրենց մեջքի վրա տարել են համակարգը, և, որ այս պայմաններում _անչափ կարևոր է_, իշխանություններին անձնապես *ՆՎԻՐՎԱԾ*, քանի որ իրենք լավ կիմանան, որ, եթե նորերը պռավալ գնացին, իրենք կզրկվեն իրենց պաշտոնից: Իրենք *ատամներով կպաշտպանեն* նորերին ամենից առաջ հենց իրենց համար, ոչ թե նախկին բաժնի պետ վարչության պետերի պես *գրպաններում բռունցքները պահած* կժպտան, բայց ամեն կերպ սաբոտաժ կանեն, որ նորերը պռավալի գնան ու իրենց հին տերերը գան:

Իսկ կադրերը, հարգելիներս, նման բացառիկ պայմաններում որոշում են *ամեն ինչ*, քանի որ էքստրեմալ վիճակներում, իսկ մենք հիմա հենց նման վիճակներում ենք, *չկա համակարգ*, իսկ երբ համակարգ չկա, գործում է անձը: Այդ պարագայում խիստ կարևորվում են անձնային և մասնագիտական որակները: Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրեք, որ Քոչարյանի կողքին է Ալումյանի տիպի առաջնակարգ իրավաբան ու ոչ մենակ, սա բացահայտ, ինչպես նաև այնտեղ են նախկին պաշտոնյաներից շատերը՝ գաղտնի: Սրանց դու *հակադրում ես քո դիջեյոտ ու փաբիստ մասսային* - ու դուք ինձ կկարողանաք համոզե՞լ, որ այս պայմաններում իրավաբանական նրբությունները քննարկելիս և ճիշտ, արդյունավետ վարքագիծ ընտրելիս այս մասան կկարողանա Նիկոլին ավելի ճիշտ խորհուրդ տա՞լ, քան ասենք Ալումյան, Թովմասյանն ու Գագիկ Հարությունյա՞նը: 

Կներեք, բայց կրկին... ցավոք, չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Varzor

Լիոն ջան, չեմ ուզում կետ առ կետ անդրադառնալ, բայց կարճ ամփոփեմ ասածդ, եթե կոպիտ կհնչի, թող ներող լինեն, կոնկրետ չեմ անձնավորում․
Փորձված, ոլորտից ու գործից հասկացող թալանչի, պորտաբույծ խամաճիկները գերադասելի են անփորձ ու նորաթուխ դիջեյնեից։  :Shok: 

Ինձ համար ոչ մեկն է պիտանի, ոչ մյուսը, բայց երկրորդին սովորեցնելու ու ուղղորդելու հնարավորություն կա։ Խակ պտուղը կհասնի, եթե նորմալ մշակես ու ջրես և հեըևես, որ չորդնի, բայց փտած ու որդնած միրգը էլ չես կարող նորմալ տեսքի բերել և ուտելու համար պիտանի չէ։ Ասածս ընդամենը սա էր։

Հ․Գ․
Գաղտնիք չեմ ասում, չէ, որ ես սկզբունքորեն ժողովրդավարությանը դեմ եմ, մասնավորապես փոքրաթիվ ազգերի պարագայում  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

*Հակառակն էլ կա*՝ կանչում ես մոտդ "գործից հասկացող թալանչի, պորտաբույծ խամաճիկներից"... պետքական մեկին, դնում ես դեմը ԱԱԾ հավաքած պապկեն ու ասում.

_ - Ախպերս, հմի ընտրի, կամ - կամ: Կամ համագործակցում ես ինձ հետ մաքուր մակարդակում և քո գիտելիքներն ի սպաս ես դնում իմ ռեժիմին, կամ... քեզ հետ շատ սիրալիր խոսակցություն կունենա պարոն Վանեցյանը: Առաջին տարբերակում ես սկզբունքորեն ներում եմ քեզ և քեզ եմ թողնում թալանածիդ կեսը, մյուս կեսը վերադարձնում ես պետությանը և սկսում ես գիտելիքներդ ի սպաս դնել նույն պետության համար: Հակառակ դեպքում, կրկնեմ, հետդ կարող է սիրալիր խոսակցություն ունենալ նաև գլխավոր դատախազը՝ դա թողնում եմ քո ճաշակին:_

Ու նաև ավելացնում ես.

_ - Էս պապկեն, ախպերս, որ կա, մոտս աշխատելու դեպքում չմտածե՞ս հանկարծ, թե վերանալույա: Ինքը մնալույա, իսկ տակերից նշանակված նախկին գլխավոր մասնագետ, այժմ բաժնի ու վարչության պետերն էլ քեզ ուշադիր կհետևեն: Խաղե՞ր տվեցիր, հետդ կզրուցի արդեն նաև անչափ հաճելի Վալերին... Օսիպյանը՝ արդեն առանց քո ընտրության:_ 

Այս պայմաններում իմ ճանաչած կադրերից 10-ից 9-ը կհամաձայնի ու ազնվորեն կկատարի իր գործը՝ *ուժեղ հսկողության տակ*: Հետագայում, երբ համակարգը կկայունանա, ես արդեն իրոք մաքուր անցյալ ունեցող մարդկանց կնշանակեյի, էն պապկեն էլ կուղարկեի արխիվ, իսկ այդ պաշտոնյային՝ թոշակի:

----------

Varzor (22.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Ապեր, դրանից ՆԿՎԴ-ի հոտա գալիս:

Նախ թափանցիկ չի, երկրորդն էլ իրավաչափ չի` հանցագործը պիտի պատժվի: Նոր դրանից հետո եթե որոշի համագործակցել իր պատիժը թեթևացնելու համար, դա ուրիշ բան:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, դրանից ՆԿՎԴ-ի հոտա գալիս:
> 
> Նախ թափանցիկ չի, երկրորդն էլ իրավաչափ չի` հանցագործը պիտի պատժվի: Նոր դրանից հետո եթե որոշի համագործակցել իր պատիժը թեթևացնելու համար, դա ուրիշ բան:


Այս բացառիկ պայմաններում չես կարող այլ կերպ: Նույն բոլշևիկները, երբ պռավալ տվեցին ռազմական գործողությունները քաղաքացիական պատերազմի սկզբում, երբ պարզվեց, որ փողոցներում գոռգոռալ կամ նույնիսկ առանձին ռումբի պայթյուն կազմակերպելն և բանակներ ղեկավարելն իրարից տարբերվող բաներ են, նույն կերպ իրենց մոտ ծառայության վերցրին ցարական նախկին բանակի միջին ու նույնիսկ բարձր օղակի շատ հրամանատարների...

----------


## Varzor

> ...նույն կերպ իրենց մոտ ծառայության վերցրին ցարական նախկին բանակի միջին ու նույնիսկ բարձր օղակի շատ հրամանատարների...


Ու հետո բոլորի աքսորեցին, գնդակահարեցին...

Ախր համեմատելու չի` ցարական բանակի սպաների կրթված, հայրենանվեր ու *պատվասեր* մարդիկ էին:

Իսկ քո ասածներից շատերը նամուս ու թասիբ չունեն

----------


## Lion

Մի իդեալականացրա ցարականներին՝ իրենց մեջ հազար մարդ կար: Ու նաև - նախկինների մեջ էլ կարգի տղերք կային, որոնք ուղղակի դեպքերի բերումով պետական համակարգում էին: 

Ես կոչ եմ անում հեղափոխությունը պաշտպանող բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերին, իրավապաշտպաններին, փաստաբաններին, լրագրողներին, հասարակական կազմակերպություններին, քաղաքացիներին, որոնք ունեն փաստեր որևէ դատավորի կողմից երբևէ գործած անօրինականության, անօրինական վճռի, եկամուտների հետ անհամեմատ մեծ արժեքի տիրապետած գույքի, նախկին քաղաքական կապերի ու շահերի, պաշտոնին անհարիր պահվածքի և վերաբերմունքի, ինչպես նաև պրոֆեսիոնալ անկարողությունների մասին տեղեկություններ՝ անհապաղ հրապարակել.* Lena Nazaryan*

Ըհը, ի՞նչ ասես - մարդիկ չեն կարողանում աշխատել, կոչերով անըդհատ ժողովրդին են նայում: Հարգելի տիկին Նազարյան, ԱԱԾ գոյություն ունի, որն ամեն դատավորի վրա մի պապկա գործ ունի և ի վերջո՝ մի բուռ Հայաստան ենք, սաղս գիտենք ով ովա...

----------


## Varzor

Ես չեմ էլ ասել, որ բոլորը լավն են կամ բոլորը վատն են: Բայց դրանից իրավիճակը չի փոխվում:

Եթե ուզում ենք իրականան պետություն, ուրեմն հանցագործները օիտի պատասխանատվություն կրեն` բոլոր հանցագործները, մասնավորապես պետության ու ժողովրդի դեմ հանցնքներ գործած:

Այլ տարբերակ չկա` մի կտոր էլ մնաց էլի խոցը մեծանալու է

----------


## Lion

> Ես չեմ էլ ասել, որ բոլորը լավն են կամ բոլորը վատն են: Բայց դրանից իրավիճակը չի փոխվում:
> 
> Եթե ուզում ենք իրականան պետություն, ուրեմն հանցագործները օիտի պատասխանատվություն կրեն` բոլոր հանցագործները, մասնավորապես պետության ու ժողովրդի դեմ հանցնքներ գործած:
> 
> Այլ տարբերակ չկա` մի կտոր էլ մնաց էլի խոցը մեծանալու է


Իսկ ես կողմ եմ, որ տնտեսական ահռելի հարստություն դիզածները այդ փողի մի մասը հետ տան ու... սվիստոկ տալով թռնեն: Սենց և փող կգա տնտեսություն, և ազգային համաձայնություն կլինի:

Մեկ տարի առաջ, որ ասում էի, թե Քոչարյանին մի կպեք, դատական համակարգը պատրաստ չէ դրան, ասել եմ միայն մոտիկներիս, ոչ սոց. ցանցերում, նույն մոտիկներս թարս-թարս էին նայում, թե, յաաա, ոոոո՞նց, հեսաաա, դատավորներըըըը...

Տեսա՞ք ինչ արին դատավորները...

----------


## Varzor

Ես կողմ եմ, որ պետության ու ժողովրդի հաշվին ապօրիկի հարստացածները մինչև վերջին թումբանը մզվեն ու քարհանքուն քար կտրեն կամ առաջնագլում խրամուղի փորեն: Համ պետությանը փող կգա, համ էլ արդարությունը դա է, համ էլ կեղտը մեծապես կմաքրվի ու օրինակ կդառնա, որ նոր կեղտեր չառաջանան:

----------


## Lion

Չես կարա - ընենց մեծ գումարների տեր մարդկանց ես կպնում, որ, եթե իրենց պատին դեմ տվիր և իրենք կենաց ու մահու կռվի ելան, կարողա դաժե չհաղթես - Քոչարյանի օրինակը վկա: Ավելին, նույնիսկ եթե հաղթես էլ, դա կլինի *Պյուրոսյան հաղթանակ*: Եվ ընդհակառակը, եթե կոմպրոմիսի գնաս, ավելի հեշտ ու արագ կբերես գումարներ, քանի որ ոմանք կգերադասեն կեսը տալ և մյուս կեսը փրկել, քան կենաց ու մահու կռվի ելնել: 

Տենց և արագ կլինի, և լարում չի լինի:

----------

Varzor (22.05.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Վեթթինգ ըլնեմ..

----------

Life (23.05.2019), Progart (22.05.2019), Varzor (22.05.2019), Աթեիստ (22.05.2019), Վիշապ (23.05.2019), Տրիբուն (22.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Չես կարա - ընենց մեծ գումարների տեր մարդկանց ես կպնում, որ, եթե իրենց պատին դեմ տվիր և իրենք կենաց ու մահու կռվի ելան, կարողա դաժե չհաղթես - Քոչարյանի օրինակը վկա: Ավելին, նույնիսկ եթե հաղթես էլ, դա կլինի *Պյուրոսյան հաղթանակ*: Եվ ընդհակառակը, եթե կոմպրոմիսի գնաս, ավելի հեշտ ու արագ կբերես գումարներ, քանի որ ոմանք կգերադասեն կեսը տալ և մյուս կեսը փրկել, քան կենաց ու մահու կռվի ելնել: 
> 
> Տենց և արագ կլինի, և լարում չի լինի:


Կոմպրոմիս չկա: Դաշտային դատարանի որոշմամբ` գնդակահարություն  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Վեթթինգ ըլնեմ..


 :Lol2: 

Ախր դե ինձ էլ փոքր ժամանակ ասում էին "Այ տղա, խելոք մնա, բանավոր ընթերցանության դասերից մի փախի": Ես իսկի գլխի չէի, որ էս օրվա համար էին ասում:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, այսինքն հիմա ցանկացած քննադատություն, որ հնչի Նիկոլի մասին, դա սադրա՞նք է։ Ես տենց չեմ կարծում։


Ո՞վ խոսեց քննադատության մասին: Ոչ, սադրանքը սրճարանում երեխեքի հետ նստած Իսպիրյանին թայֆով մոտիկանալն ու ասելն ա «բախտդ բերել ա, որ երեխեքի հետ ես»: Սադրանքը դատարանի ակցիայի նախորդ գիշերը քաղաքացիական բախումների մասին սուտ լուր տարածելն ա: Սադրանքը էդ կեղծ լուր տարածելն ա, որ հեսա իշխանությունը փոխվելու ա, ու բոլոր ակցիայի մասնակիցները 5 տարի նստելու են հակաիրավական մուտիտն ա: Սադրանքը ակցիայի օրը թեման շեղելու համար եվրոմիության դեմ կեղծ լոզունգներով հակաակցիա անելն ա (որը չնայած շատ խնդալու բան լինելուն, լրատվականներով հավասար ցուցադրվում ու ներկայացվում էր): Սադրանքը թայֆով օպերայի շենք մտնելն ու մարդկանց կպռճկվելն ա, որ մի բան լինի: Սադրանքը տարբեր մարդկանց նպատակաուղղված վիրավորելն ու հայհոյելն ա, որ բախում հրահրվի: Ցանկը շարունակելի ա:

Կրկնում եմ, չեզոք դիրքերից խոսելու համար պետք ա գոնե նորմալ ուսումնասիրել, Արթուր ջան:

հ.գ. ի դեպ նախորդ գիշերը մի բախում ամեն դեպքում եղել ա: Դիմակավորված երեք անձ հարձակվել են մի հակականի վրա ու ծեծել: Դեռ կպարզենք ով ա: Հաշվի առնելով նախորդ օրվա միջադեպը կարող են դաշնակցականներ լինել: Հաշվի առնելով ուրիշ հանգամանքներ կարող ա հենց իրանց թայֆից են եղել՝ էդ շուխուռը տարածելու համար: Կարող ա ոչ էն ա, ոչ էն: Բայց փաստ ա, որ էդ օրվա միակ դեպքը եղել ա ներկայումս Նիկոլի աջակից էդ տղայի վրա դիմակավորված խուլիգանական հարձակումը:

----------

Progart (23.05.2019), Աթեիստ (23.05.2019), Վիշապ (23.05.2019), Տրիբուն (23.05.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արթուր ջան, բոլորովին չպնդելով, թե էդ կոչը ճիշտ էր կամ սխալ, ու չբացառելով, որ որ լուրջ հիմնավորում ունես տենց մտածելու, այնուամենայնիվ ինձ հասկանալի չի, թե կոնկրետ ինչն ա էդ ակցիայի մեջ քեզ խիստ զայրացրել, քանի որ ֆեյսբուքում մեկնաբանությունդ զուտ էմոցիոնալ էր ու վերաբերմունքիդ տրամաբանությունը չէիր մանրամասնել։ Որ խնդրեմ կմանրամասնե՞ս։ Տարբեր կարծիքներ լսել եմ էդ մասին․ ինձ քո հիմնավորումն ա հետաքրքիր։


Ես ոչ միայն էդ կոչին եմ կողմ, այլ նաև դեմ չէի լինի, որ Նիկոլը անձամբ սաղ դատավորներին ԲԴԽ-ախառը հրապարակում շարք կանգնացներ, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության անունից մարդա մի չափալախ տար ու ղրկեր տուն: Սահմանադրորեն ճիշտ չի, աշխարհում տենց նախադեպ երևի չկա, զաթո հայեցի ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (23.05.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ի միջի այլոց, սաղ կողմերից խզարեցին էն Քոչարյան-ՀՀԿ-Դաշնակների բարձրացրած ոռնոցը, որ ճնշում են դատարաններին, եկեք մեզ փրկեք միջազգային հանրություն։ 

Մենք ակնկալում ենք անկախ, արդյունավետ և հաշվետու դատական համակարգի կայացումը Հայաստանում. ԵՄ դեսպաններ

----------

Lion (23.05.2019), Varzor (24.05.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Քննադատություն խիստ հեղափոխական ։Ճ Սկզբունքորեն համաձայն եմ լիքը մտքերի հետ։

----------

Varzor (24.05.2019), Ուլուանա (24.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հայկի խոսքերի հետ մեծապես համաձայն եմ...

----------

Varzor (24.05.2019), Ուլուանա (24.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ի միջի այլոց, սաղ կողմերից խզարեցին էն Քոչարյան-ՀՀԿ-Դաշնակների բարձրացրած ոռնոցը, որ ճնշում են դատարաններին, եկեք մեզ փրկեք միջազգային հանրություն։ 
> 
> Մենք ակնկալում ենք անկախ, արդյունավետ և հաշվետու դատական համակարգի կայացումը Հայաստանում. ԵՄ դեսպաններ


Փաստորեն ԵՄ-ն ու ԱՄՆ-ը իրենց խոսքն արդեն ասեցին: Սպասում եմ առնետների հաչոցին  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ճի՞շտ եմ ջոկում, որ ամեն անգամ երբ մտազուրկ հոտը իրա արևին ճգնաժամ ա նախաձեռնում ու սկսում ա բարձր ոռնալ, սաղ իրանց դեմ ա ֆռում․ հոկտեմբերի 2, արտահերթ ԱԺ, մայիսի 17-23, ԲԴԽ դավայ ռասվիդանյա։

----------

Sagittarius (24.05.2019), Varzor (24.05.2019), Վիշապ (24.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Վերջապես  :Cool: 
կսահմանափակվի բուքմեքերական գրասենյակների գործունեությունը ՀՀ տարածքում

----------

Ուլուանա (24.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ինտերնետի ու սմարթֆոնների ջանը սաղ...

----------

Freeman (01.06.2019), Varzor (25.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Թոբա թե ազգային անվտանգություն՝ Քոչարյանի օրոք ստեղծված անհասկանալի երևույթները նորից ջրի երես եկան։

----------


## Lion

Խոսում եմ մեր երկրի ներքին և արտաքին խնդիրների, ինչպես նաև առկա մարտահրավերների մասին 2019 թ-ի մայիսի վերջի վիճակով...

----------

Varzor (01.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Փաստորեն արդեն "բիթի" են ընկել, որ ԱԺ-ն հոգեբուժարան չի  :LOL: 
Իշխանական պատգամավորն առաջարկում է հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեցողներին արգելել դառնալ պատգամավոր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն արդեն "բիթի" են ընկել, որ ԱԺ-ն հոգեբուժարան չի 
> Իշխանական պատգամավորն առաջարկում է հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեցողներին արգելել դառնալ պատգամավոր


Վա՞տ են լրիվ։ Հոգեբանական թեստ, բարձրագույն կրթություն, տո եսինչ գիտեմ ինչ։

----------

Varzor (04.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Վա՞տ են լրիվ։ Հոգեբանական թեստ, բարձրագույն կրթություն, տո եսինչ գիտեմ ինչ։


Ասա է, բա մեզ սազումա գրագետ, ազնիվ ու ադեկվատ պատգամավորը: Ի դեպ ինչի չեն ուզում վերականգնել հին ու բարի երեսփոխան բառը?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասա է, բա մեզ սազումա գրագետ, ազնիվ ու ադեկվատ պատգամավորը: Ի դեպ ինչի չեն ուզում վերականգնել հին ու բարի երեսփոխան բառը?


1. Հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունենալն ու ազնվությունը հոմանիշներ չեն
2. Հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունենալն ու ադեկվատությունը հոմանիշներ չեն
3. Գրագետ պատգամավորը կներկայացնի ժողովրդի գրագետ հատվածին։ Անգրագետ հատվածին ներկայացնող էլ ա պետք։
4. Հոգեկան հիվանդությունները հոգեբանական թեստով չեն ախտորոշվում
Ի վերջո, Հայաստանում ոնց որ թե ժողովրդավարություն ենք ուզում, ոչ թե արիստոկրատիա։

----------

Lion (04.06.2019), Աթեիստ (04.06.2019), Վիշապ (05.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> 1. Հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունենալն ու ազնվությունը հոմանիշներ չեն
> 2. Հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունենալն ու ադեկվատությունը հոմանիշներ չեն
> 3. Գրագետ պատգամավորը կներկայացնի ժողովրդի գրագետ հատվածին։ Անգրագետ հատվածին ներկայացնող էլ ա պետք։
> 4. Հոգեկան հիվանդությունները հոգեբանական թեստով չեն ախտորոշվում
> Ի վերջո, Հայաստանում ոնց որ թե ժողովրդավարություն ենք ուզում, ոչ թե արիստոկրատիա։


 :Shok: 
1․ Հոգեկան հիվանդն ու ազնվությունը իրար չհատվող հասկացություններ են։
2․ Հոգեկան հիվանդն ու ադեկվատությունը համարյա հականիշներ են
3․ Անգրագետ հատվածին *միևնույն* է պիտի ներկայացնի գրագետ մարդ։ Վերջ ի վերջո պիտի օրենքներ կարդա ու հասկանա, ընդունի կամ չընդունի։ Ի դեպ, բարձրագույն կրթություն ունենալ, դեռ չի նշանակում գրագետ լինել, համենայն դեպս Հայաստանում  :Wink: 
4․ Ես դրա մասնագետը չեմ, բայց էլ չեմ ասել։ Բայց հոգեբանական թեստը չի խանգարի պատգամավորին։

Ի վերջո ուզում ենք լավ ապրել՝ յուրաքանչյուրս յուրովի։ Թե դա ինչավարության կամ իչակրատիայի միջոցով կլինի բնավ մարդկանց հոգը չէ։
ԻՀԿ Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարությունը մի փոքր հեքիաթային է և նույնիսկ մաթեմատիկորեն անարդյունավետ։ Բայց դե գոնե ավազակապետություն չի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1․ Հոգեկան հիվանդն ու ազնվությունը իրար չհատվող հասկացություններ են։
> 2․ Հոգեկան հիվանդն ու ադեկվատությունը համարյա հականիշներ են
> 3․ Անգրագետ հատվածին *միևնույն* է պիտի ներկայացնի գրագետ մարդ։ Վերջ ի վերջո պիտի օրենքներ կարդա ու հասկանա, ընդունի կամ չընդունի։ Ի դեպ, բարձրագույն կրթություն ունենալ, դեռ չի նշանակում գրագետ լինել, համենայն դեպս Հայաստանում 
> 4․ Ես դրա մասնագետը չեմ, բայց էլ չեմ ասել։ Բայց հոգեբանական թեստը չի խանգարի պատգամավորին։
> 
> Ի վերջո ուզում ենք լավ ապրել՝ յուրաքանչյուրս յուրովի։ Թե դա ինչավարության կամ իչակրատիայի միջոցով կլինի բնավ մարդկանց հոգը չէ։
> ԻՀԿ Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարությունը մի փոքր հեքիաթային է և նույնիսկ մաթեմատիկորեն անարդյունավետ։ Բայց դե գոնե ավազակապետություն չի


Վարզոր ջան, դու հոգեկան հիվանդությունների մասին էնքա՜ն քիչ բան գիտես, էնքան քիչ, ինչքան էդ նախագիծն առաջ քաշող ոչ բարով իմքայլականը։ Գիտե՞ս հենց ակումբում ինչքան շատ դիագնոզված հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունեցողներ կան։ Գիտե՞ս, որ իրանք ամեն օր գնում են աշխատանքի, նորմալ կյանք են վարում, իրենց ընտանիքներում ու ընկերական շրջապատներում սիրված և հարգված մարդիկ են։ Գիտե՞ս, որ ազնիվ ու ադեկվատ մարդիկ են։ Հոգեկան հիվանդն էն քո պատկերացրած ամեն ինչ քանդող, աջ ու ձախ չռփող, ոչ մեկի չենթարկվող անադեկվատ անձնավորությունը չի։ Ավելին ասեմ՝ չեմ բացառում, որ հենց իմքայլականների մեջ էլ կան լիքը դիագնոզ ունեցողներ, ու դրա մասին ոչ ոք չգիտի։ Քո պատկերացրած անադեկվատները հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունեցողների շա՜տ փոքր տոկոսն են կազմում։ Ավելին՝ անադեկվատների ահագին մի մեծ խումբ էլ հոգեկան հիվանդություն չունի։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա անգրագետ զանգվածին գրագետը պիտի ներկայացնի, ապա համաձայն չեմ, որովհետև հենց էդ գրագետ անձն ունի իր սեփական շահերը, ու հաճախ իր քթից էն կողմ բան չի տեսնում։ Խնդրեմ, գրագետների մի հոծ բազմություն դրած թմբկահարում ա, թե համահարթ հարկումն ավելի լավ ա, որտև բարձր աշխատավարձ ստացողը իրա քրտինքով ա բարձր աշխատավարձ ստանում։ Ավելին՝ եթե Հայաստանում կրթություն ունենալն ու գրագիտությունը նույնը չեն, ապա ո՞նց ես գրագետին անգրագետից տարբերելու։ Ո՞վ ա որոշելու ով ա գրագետ, ով՝ չէ։ Մեկը Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը բարձրագույն կրթություն չունի։ Ուրեմն պիտի որ վարչապետ չլինե՞ր ըստ էս պատգամավորի տրամաբանության։

Իսկ հոգեբանական թեստերի մեծ մասը խիստ հակագիտական են ու չեն չափում էն, ինչ պիտի որ չափեին։ Մի խոսքով, էս պատգամավորի առաջարկը ոտից գլուխ անհեթեթություն ա, ու հույս ունեմ՝ իրան էդ մասին կասեն։

----------

Ruby Rue (05.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

> «Ես երկու կետ եմ ավելացրել՝ պարտադիր բարձրագույն կրթությունը եւ հոգեկան խնդիրների հարցով ստուգումները»։


Այսինքն, ի՞նչ, ԲԿ չստացածն իրավունք չունի՞ պատգամավոր դառնալ: Է միանգամից կետ ավելացրեք՝ ԲԿ իրավաբանական կրթություն չունեցողն իրավունք չունի այդ անել: Թե՞ էդ ձեռք չի տալիս...




> Նա պարզաբանեց, որ հոգեբանական թեստը պետք է անցնեն պատգամավորի թեկնածուները, որոնք կարող են ընտրվել պատգամավոր։


Լաաավ էլի...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.06.2019), Վիշապ (05.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան, դու հոգեկան հիվանդությունների մասին էնքա՜ն քիչ բան գիտես, էնքան քիչ, ինչքան էդ նախագիծն առաջ քաշող ոչ բարով իմքայլականը։ Գիտե՞ս հենց ակումբում ինչքան շատ դիագնոզված հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունեցողներ կան։ Գիտե՞ս, որ իրանք ամեն օր գնում են աշխատանքի, նորմալ կյանք են վարում, իրենց ընտանիքներում ու ընկերական շրջապատներում սիրված և հարգված մարդիկ են։ Գիտե՞ս, որ ազնիվ ու ադեկվատ մարդիկ են։ Հոգեկան հիվանդն էն քո պատկերացրած ամեն ինչ քանդող, աջ ու ձախ չռփող, ոչ մեկի չենթարկվող անադեկվատ անձնավորությունը չի։ Ավելին ասեմ՝ չեմ բացառում, որ հենց իմքայլականների մեջ էլ կան լիքը դիագնոզ ունեցողներ, ու դրա մասին ոչ ոք չգիտի։ Քո պատկերացրած անադեկվատները հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունեցողների շա՜տ փոքր տոկոսն են կազմում։ Ավելին՝ անադեկվատների ահագին մի մեծ խումբ էլ հոգեկան հիվանդություն չունի։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա անգրագետ զանգվածին գրագետը պիտի ներկայացնի, ապա համաձայն չեմ, որովհետև հենց էդ գրագետ անձն ունի իր սեփական շահերը, ու հաճախ իր քթից էն կողմ բան չի տեսնում։ Խնդրեմ, գրագետների մի հոծ բազմություն դրած թմբկահարում ա, թե համահարթ հարկումն ավելի լավ ա, որտև բարձր աշխատավարձ ստացողը իրա քրտինքով ա բարձր աշխատավարձ ստանում։ Ավելին՝ եթե Հայաստանում կրթություն ունենալն ու գրագիտությունը նույնը չեն, ապա ո՞նց ես գրագետին անգրագետից տարբերելու։ Ո՞վ ա որոշելու ով ա գրագետ, ով՝ չէ։ Մեկը Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը բարձրագույն կրթություն չունի։ Ուրեմն պիտի որ վարչապետ չլինե՞ր ըստ էս պատգամավորի տրամաբանության։
> 
> Իսկ հոգեբանական թեստերի մեծ մասը խիստ հակագիտական են ու չեն չափում էն, ինչ պիտի որ չափեին։ Մի խոսքով, էս պատգամավորի առաջարկը ոտից գլուխ անհեթեթություն ա, ու հույս ունեմ՝ իրան էդ մասին կասեն։


Ես չեմ էլ ժխտում, որ հոգեկան հիվանդության մասին քիչ բան գիտեմ։ Բայց դա չի խանգարում ինձ հասկանալ որ ոչ բոլոր հոգեկան խանգարումներն են հասարակության ու պետության համար վտանգավոր։ Ու էդ պարագայում պնդում եմ, որ հասարակության համար վտանգավոր խանգարում ունեցողը չպիտի լինի ԱԺ-ում։ Իսկ թե դա ինչպես պիտի պարզվի, թող որոշեն հոգեկան հիվանդություններից քեզ պես շատ հասկացողները  :Wink:  Կարծում եմ, որ ՀՀ-ում, էլ չեմ ասում երկրից դուրս, անհրաժեշտ քանակով և որակով մասնագետներ կգտնվեն։

Ցանկացած մարդ էլ ունի իր սեփական շահերը՝ դա գրագիտության հետ կապ չունի։ Ըստ այդմ միտքդ, որ "գրագետ մարդիկ հաճախ իրենց շահերից այն կողմ բան չեն տեսնում", կներես, բայց ԻՀԿ պիտի որ չներառեր "գրագետ" բառը։ Որևէ մեկը, որ բացի սեփական շահից այլ բան չի տեսնում, չպիտի լինի ԱԺ-ում։ Բերածդ օրինակն էլ շատ սուբյեկտիվ է։ Դեռ ոչ մի տեղ հարկման ձևերի "օբյեկտիվ արդարացվածությունը" չի ապացուցվել։ 
Գրագետին անգրագետից տարբերելու համար վաղուց հայտնի և կիրառելի մեթոդներ կա՝ քննություն  :Wink:  Ու դա կապ չունի դիպլոմի առկայության հետ։ Միանշանակ համամիտ չեմ, որ բարձրագույն կրթությունը պիտի նախապայման լինի ԱԺ-ում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ով ուզի պիտի մտնի ԱԺ։ Պետությունն ինքն իր օրենսդրությամբ պիտի ապահովագրի պետական ղեկավար մարմիններում տարբեր խաժամուժի հայտնվելուց։

Կարճ ասած․ պատգամավոր առաջադրվելու և ընտրվելու համար պիտի լինեն որոշակի *հստակ չափելի* չափանիշներ, այդ թվում և հոգեկան վիճակի և գիտելիքների վերաբերյալ։ Եվ այդ չափանիշները հանգիստ կարող են մշակվել տվյալ ոլորտի մասնագետների կողմից։
Կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեմ․
Ենթադրենք ԱԺ-ում եմ ու հոգեկան խանգարումների հետ առնչվող որևէ օրինագիծ է։ Ոմն մեկն ինչպե՞ս պիտի դրան կողմ կամ դեմ քվեարկի, եթե ոչինչ չի հասկանում, ավելին՝ ունակ էլ չէ հասկանալու, քանի որ բավարար "գորշ նյութ" չունի գանգատուփում։ Ինտելեկտը լավ բան է, հո զոռով չի ․․․

Պատգամավորների առաջարկն անհեթեթություն է, եթե հենց էդ ուղիղ կոնկտեքստում դիտարկես, բայց շատ լավ հիմք է համապատասխան դաշտի մշակումը քննարկելու համար։

----------


## Varzor

> Այսինքն, ի՞նչ, ԲԿ չստացածն իրավունք չունի՞ պատգամավոր դառնալ: Է միանգամից կետ ավելացրեք՝ ԲԿ իրավաբանական կրթություն չունեցողն իրավունք չունի այդ անել: Թե՞ էդ ձեռք չի տալիս...
> Լաաավ էլի...


Լիոն ջան, բնականաբար նման նեղ դրվածքն ուղղակի և առնվազն անտրամաբանական է։

Բայց դու էլ հո լավ գիտես, որ օրինագծերի մշակումը միշտ չէ, որ հենց սկզբից դրվում է լայնամասշտաբ ու լավ մշակված առաջարկներով։ Նույնիսկ առաջին հայացքից ամենալավ առաջարկը կարիք ունի հղկման, քննարկման և լրամշակման և մանրամասնեցման։ Հենց դրա համար էլ գոյություն ունի օրենսդիր մարմինն իր ամբողջ ապարատով։

Այնպես որ, ես պնդում եմ, որ ԱԺ պատգամավորի թեկնածուն պիտի բավարարի հստակ չափանիշների, այդ թվում նաև ունենա անհրաժեշտ գրագիտության աստիճան։ Հակառակ դեպքում կունենանք նույն մակարդակի ու որակի ԱԺ, ինչ որ մանրապետականների ժամանակ էր։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես չեմ էլ ժխտում, որ հոգեկան հիվանդության մասին քիչ բան գիտեմ։ Բայց դա չի խանգարում ինձ հասկանալ որ ոչ բոլոր հոգեկան խանգարումներն են հասարակության ու պետության համար վտանգավոր։ Ու էդ պարագայում պնդում եմ, որ հասարակության համար վտանգավոր խանգարում ունեցողը չպիտի լինի ԱԺ-ում։ Իսկ թե դա ինչպես պիտի պարզվի, թող որոշեն հոգեկան հիվանդություններից քեզ պես շատ հասկացողները  Կարծում եմ, որ ՀՀ-ում, էլ չեմ ասում երկրից դուրս, անհրաժեշտ քանակով և որակով մասնագետներ կգտնվեն։


Արխային, հասարակության համար վտանգավոր հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեցողները ո՛չ ԱԺ֊ում են, ո՛չ փողոցում, ո՛չ մեկի տանը։ Իրանք հոգեբուժարաններում փակված են, դիագնոզն էլ դրվել ա ԱԺ պատգամավոր դառնալու ցանկություն արտահայտելուց անկախ։ 




> Ցանկացած մարդ էլ ունի իր սեփական շահերը՝ դա գրագիտության հետ կապ չունի։ Ըստ այդմ միտքդ, որ "գրագետ մարդիկ հաճախ իրենց շահերից այն կողմ բան չեն տեսնում", կներես, բայց ԻՀԿ պիտի որ չներառեր "գրագետ" բառը։ Որևէ մեկը, որ բացի սեփական շահից այլ բան չի տեսնում, չպիտի լինի ԱԺ-ում։ Բերածդ օրինակն էլ շատ սուբյեկտիվ է։ Դեռ ոչ մի տեղ հարկման ձևերի "օբյեկտիվ արդարացվածությունը" չի ապացուցվել։ 
> Գրագետին անգրագետից տարբերելու համար վաղուց հայտնի և կիրառելի մեթոդներ կա՝ քննություն  Ու դա կապ չունի դիպլոմի առկայության հետ։ Միանշանակ համամիտ չեմ, որ բարձրագույն կրթությունը պիտի նախապայման լինի ԱԺ-ում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ով ուզի պիտի մտնի ԱԺ։ Պետությունն ինքն իր օրենսդրությամբ պիտի ապահովագրի պետական ղեկավար մարմիններում տարբեր խաժամուժի հայտնվելուց։


Բնական ա, որ ցանկացած մարդ ունի իր շահերը։ Բայց գրագետ մարդն ավելի շուտ գրագետ մարդուն ա ներկայացնում ԱԺ֊ում։ Նայի էսօրվա ԱԺ֊ին։ Ո՞վ ա էն 800 000 աղքատներին էսօր ներկայացնում ԱԺ֊ում։ Ոչ ոք։ Բայց արի ու տես ԱԺ֊ում լիքը գրագետ կա էսօր։ Ու ճիշտ ես, ով ուզի չպիտի մտնի ԱԺ, պիտի մտնի մենակ ընտրված մարդը  :Smile:  Ժողովրդավարությունը հենց էդ ա ենթադրում։ Իսկ քո ասածը էլիտիզմ ա։ 




> Կարճ ասած․ պատգամավոր առաջադրվելու և ընտրվելու համար պիտի լինեն որոշակի *հստակ չափելի* չափանիշներ, այդ թվում և հոգեկան վիճակի և գիտելիքների վերաբերյալ։ Եվ այդ չափանիշները հանգիստ կարող են մշակվել տվյալ ոլորտի մասնագետների կողմից։
> Կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեմ․
> Ենթադրենք ԱԺ-ում եմ ու հոգեկան խանգարումների հետ առնչվող որևէ օրինագիծ է։ Ոմն մեկն ինչպե՞ս պիտի դրան կողմ կամ դեմ քվեարկի, եթե ոչինչ չի հասկանում, ավելին՝ ունակ էլ չէ հասկանալու, քանի որ բավարար "գորշ նյութ" չունի գանգատուփում։ Ինտելեկտը լավ բան է, հո զոռով չի ․․․
> 
> Պատգամավորների առաջարկն անհեթեթություն է, եթե հենց էդ ուղիղ կոնկտեքստում դիտարկես, բայց շատ լավ հիմք է համապատասխան դաշտի մշակումը քննարկելու համար։


Որ ոլորտն էլ վերցնես, չես կարա գտնես մի մարդու, որ բոլոր ոլորտներին հավասարապես լավ տիրապետում ա։ Նույնիսկ ամենայն հայոց փրկիչ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը լիքը գիտելիքային բացեր ունի։ Հոգեկան առողջության ոլորտին տիրապետել կարող ա մենակ համապատասխան բժշկական կրթություն ստացած ու հոգեբուժության մեջ մասնագիտացած անձը։ Դու, փաստորեն, ուզում ես, որ պատգամավորները մենակ հոգեկան առողջության մասին օրենքի նախագիծ առաջարկելու համար ութ տարվա կրթություն ստանան (դեռ վրայից էլ իրավական գիտելիքները չեմ հաշվում)։ Հենց դրա համար գոյություն ունեն մասնագետներ, որոնց հետ պատգամավորները խորհրդակցում են որևէ օրինագիծ առաջ քաշելուց առաջ։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ եթե սաղ պատգամավորներն իմանային իրենց գիտելիքների բացերը ու որևէ օրինագիծ առաջ քաշելուց առաջ մասնագետի հետ խորհրդակցեին, սենց դեբիլի տպավորություն չէին թողնի, ոնց որ էսօր էս Քրիստինե Պողոսյանն ա։ Իսկ դրա համար որևէ տեսակի քննություն պետք չի։ Եթե մեդիան մի լավ թափ տա իրանց, մանրից կսովորեն իրանց գիտելիքների բացերը հասկանալը։ Թե չէ հիմա ամեն մի իմքայլական գլխներիս պրոֆեսոր ա դարձել։ Մեկը դրոշ ա փոխում, մեկը հոգեբանական թեստով հոգեկան հիվանդություն ա ախտորոշում։ Լավ կլինի՝ մի հատ իրանց հայելու մեջ նայեն, հասկանան իրանք ով են, հետո սկսեն աջ ու ձախ հասարակության տարբեր շերտերի վրա բոչկա գլորել։

----------

Վիշապ (05.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Արխային, հասարակության համար վտանգավոր հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեցողները ո՛չ ԱԺ֊ում են, ո՛չ փողոցում, ո՛չ մեկի տանը։ Իրանք հոգեբուժարաններում փակված են, դիագնոզն էլ դրվել ա ԱԺ պատգամավոր դառնալու ցանկություն արտահայտելուց անկախ։


Միանշանակ մի պնդիր, քանի որ դա իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում։




> Բնական ա, որ ցանկացած մարդ ունի իր շահերը։ Բայց գրագետ մարդն ավելի շուտ գրագետ մարդուն ա ներկայացնում ԱԺ֊ում։ Նայի էսօրվա ԱԺ֊ին։ Ո՞վ ա էն 800 000 աղքատներին էսօր ներկայացնում ԱԺ֊ում։ Ոչ ոք։ Բայց արի ու տես ԱԺ֊ում լիքը գրագետ կա էսօր։ Ու ճիշտ ես, ով ուզի չպիտի մտնի ԱԺ, պիտի մտնի մենակ ընտրված մարդը  Ժողովրդավարությունը հենց էդ ա ենթադրում։ Իսկ քո ասածը էլիտիզմ ա։


Ոչ, իմ ասածը դա չի, խնդրում եմ իմ բառերն այլ պրիզմաներով բեկված չներկայացնել։
Թե չէ կասեմ, որ եթե քո ներկայացրած տրամաբանությամբ առաջնորդվենք, ապա ԱԺ պատգամավորների քանակը պիտի հասնի մի քանի տասնյակ հազարի՝ յուրաքանչյուր նշանակալից թիվ կազմող մարդկանց խմբերի քանակով  :Dntknw: 




> Որ ոլորտն էլ վերցնես, չես կարա գտնես մի մարդու, որ բոլոր ոլորտներին հավասարապես լավ տիրապետում ա։ Նույնիսկ ամենայն հայոց փրկիչ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը լիքը գիտելիքային բացեր ունի։ Հոգեկան առողջության ոլորտին տիրապետել կարող ա մենակ համապատասխան բժշկական կրթություն ստացած ու հոգեբուժության մեջ մասնագիտացած անձը։ Դու, փաստորեն, ուզում ես, որ պատգամավորները մենակ հոգեկան առողջության մասին օրենքի նախագիծ առաջարկելու համար ութ տարվա կրթություն ստանան (դեռ վրայից էլ իրավական գիտելիքները չեմ հաշվում)։ Հենց դրա համար գոյություն ունեն մասնագետներ, որոնց հետ պատգամավորները խորհրդակցում են որևէ օրինագիծ առաջ քաշելուց առաջ։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ եթե սաղ պատգամավորներն իմանային իրենց գիտելիքների բացերը ու որևէ օրինագիծ առաջ քաշելուց առաջ մասնագետի հետ խորհրդակցեին, սենց դեբիլի տպավորություն չէին թողնի, ոնց որ էսօր էս Քրիստինե Պողոսյանն ա։ Իսկ դրա համար որևէ տեսակի քննություն պետք չի։ Եթե մեդիան մի լավ թափ տա իրանց, մանրից կսովորեն իրանց գիտելիքների բացերը հասկանալը։ Թե չէ հիմա ամեն մի իմքայլական գլխներիս պրոֆեսոր ա դարձել։ Մեկը դրոշ ա փոխում, մեկը հոգեբանական թեստով հոգեկան հիվանդություն ա ախտորոշում։ Լավ կլինի՝ մի հատ իրանց հայելու մեջ նայեն, հասկանան իրանք ով են, հետո սկսեն աջ ու ձախ հասարակության տարբեր շերտերի վրա բոչկա գլորել։


Ախր հենց դա էլ ասում, եմ՝ մարդը պիտի ուսերին գլուխ ունենա, որ մասնագետների հետ աշխատի, նրանց ասածին վստահի ու գոնե ընդհանուր մակարդակով հասկանա, թե ինչի տակ է "ստորագրում"։ ԱԺ-ն մենակ պատգամավորները չեն՝ հսկայական ապարատ է աշխատում տարբեր մասնագետներով։ էլ չեմ ասում, որ կուսակցություններն էլ ունեն իրենց ռեսուրսները, որոնցից օգտվելը նույնպես օրենքով արգելված չէ։
Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ տարրական տրամաբանությունն ու գիտելիքները հնարավոր չէ և պետք չէ ստուգել։

Ու համ մեխին ես խփում, համ նալին՝ ասում ես "էսա ժողովրդավարությունը՝ ընտրված են", համ էլ ասում եմ "մի հատ թող իրանց նայեն"։ Բա իրենք ձեր (ժողովրդավարների) կողմից ընտրված չե՞ն, ընտրելուց հայելի չկա՞ր։

Ավելի կարճ ասեմ․ Յուրաքանչյուր պետական ծառայող, այդ թվում և ԱԺ պատգամավորը վարձվում է/նշանակվում է աշխատանքի, որպեսզի իր գործը լավ կատարի։ Ու քանի որ նրա գործը օրենսդիր լինելն է, ապա հենց էդ կոնտեքստում էլ պիտի չափանիշները սահմանվեն՝ ինչպես արվում է յուրաքանչյուր մարդու գործի ընդունելու ժամանակ։ մենակ չասես։

Հ․Գ․
Արի ընդհատենք բանավեճը, քանի որ․
Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն ինձ համար չի եղել ու չի լինի ամենայն հայոց փրկիչ  :Wink: 
Ես ժողովրդավար չեմ, չեմ եղել և չեմ էլ լինի՝ ես արմատական միապետական եմ  :Smile:  Ով ուզումա, ինչ ուզումա թող անի Ազգային Կողովում ․․․

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միանշանակ մի պնդիր, քանի որ դա իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում։


Սա էնքանով միանշանակ չի, ինչքանով նաև, որ հասարակության համար վտանգավոր մարդիկ միշտ չի, որ հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունեն ու որ դա հոգեբանական թեստերով ստուգել հնարավոր չի։ Ավելին՝ եթե նույնիսկ տեսականորեն հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունեցող ու միաժամանակ հասարակության համար վտանգավոր անձը հայտնվի ԱԺ֊ում, ապա էնտեղ ինքն ընդամենը կնոպկա սեղմող ա կամ օրինագիծ առաջարկող, էնտեղ ինքը հասարակությանը վնաս տալ չի կարող։ Բայց էլի եմ կրկնում շատ հստակ. *հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունեցողների շատ փոքր մասն են հասարակության համար վտանգավոր ու հիմնականում փակի տակ են։ Հասարակության համար վտանգավոր ոչ բոլոր մարդիկ հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունեն։* Սա պետք ա բոլոր պատգամավորներն էլ, հոգեկան հիվանդը որպես վիրավորանք օգտագործողներն էլ, հոգեկան հիվանդներին խարանողներն էլ, բոլոր֊բոլորն էլ ականջներին օղ անեն։




> Ոչ, իմ ասածը դա չի, խնդրում եմ իմ բառերն այլ պրիզմաներով բեկված չներկայացնել։
> Թե չէ կասեմ, որ եթե քո ներկայացրած տրամաբանությամբ առաջնորդվենք, ապա ԱԺ պատգամավորների քանակը պիտի հասնի մի քանի տասնյակ հազարի՝ յուրաքանչյուր նշանակալից թիվ կազմող մարդկանց խմբերի քանակով


Ընդհանրապես, ես ուղիղ ժողովրդավարությանն ավելի կողմ եմ, որովհետև գտնում եմ, որ ոնց էլ կազմես ԱԺ֊ն, հարյուր տոկոսանոց ներկայացուցչական չի լինի։ Բայց իհարկե կարելի ա որոշ մեխանիզմներով ներկայացուցչականությունն ավելացնել կամ պակասացնել։ Օրինակ, եզդիների ներկայացուցչությունն ապահովելու գործող մեխանիզմ կա։ Կրթության վրա սահմանափակում չդնելն էլ ա գործող մեխանիզմ։





> Ախր հենց դա էլ ասում, եմ՝ մարդը պիտի ուսերին գլուխ ունենա, որ մասնագետների հետ աշխատի, նրանց ասածին վստահի ու գոնե ընդհանուր մակարդակով հասկանա, թե ինչի տակ է "ստորագրում"։ ԱԺ-ն մենակ պատգամավորները չեն՝ հսկայական ապարատ է աշխատում տարբեր մասնագետներով։ էլ չեմ ասում, որ կուսակցություններն էլ ունեն իրենց ռեսուրսները, որոնցից օգտվելը նույնպես օրենքով արգելված չէ։
> Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ տարրական տրամաբանությունն ու գիտելիքները հնարավոր չէ և պետք չէ ստուգել։


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ վերևում ասածիդ հետ  :Smile:  Իսկ տարրական տրամաբանություն ու գիտելիքները թող ժողովուրդը դատի իրա պտիչկան դնելուց առաջ։ Կարող ա իրան տրամաբանությունից զուրկ ԱԺ ա պետք (ինչն էլ հիմա տեսնում ենք, ի դեպ)։ Վախենամ՝ էդպիսի քննություն մտցնելու դեպքում հենց իմքայլականներից շատերը կտրվեն քննությունից ու հատկապես էս օրինագիծն առաջարկող Քրիստինե Պողոսյանը։




> Ու համ մեխին ես խփում, համ նալին՝ ասում ես "էսա ժողովրդավարությունը՝ ընտրված են", համ էլ ասում եմ "մի հատ թող իրանց նայեն"։ Բա իրենք ձեր (ժողովրդավարների) կողմից ընտրված չե՞ն, ընտրելուց հայելի չկա՞ր։


Սա ավելի լայն թեմա ա, չեմ ուզում խորանալ։ Կոնկրետ ինձ համար էս պահին Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարություն չկա կամ առնվազն լիարժեք չի։ Բայց գիտեմ, որ ստեղ Պանդորայի արկղ եմ բացում, ամբողջ ակումբը վրա ա տալու։ Նենց որ ուղղակի ստեղ կանգ առնենք. իմ կարծիքով, էս պահին Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարությունը բարձր մակարդակի վրա չի։




> Ավելի կարճ ասեմ․ Յուրաքանչյուր պետական ծառայող, այդ թվում և ԱԺ պատգամավորը վարձվում է/նշանակվում է աշխատանքի, որպեսզի իր գործը լավ կատարի։ Ու քանի որ նրա գործը օրենսդիր լինելն է, ապա հենց էդ կոնտեքստում էլ պիտի չափանիշները սահմանվեն՝ ինչպես արվում է յուրաքանչյուր մարդու գործի ընդունելու ժամանակ։ մենակ չասես։


ԱԺ պատգամավորը չի նշանակվում, ընտրվում ա։ Իսկ օրենսդիրը իրա գործը լավ կատարում ա մենակ իրան ընտրողի շահերը պաշտպանելով։ Առայժմ Հայաստանում ոչ մի պատգամավոր նման բան չի անում։ Երևի մենակ Նիկոլն էր անում ընդդիմություն էղած ժամանակ։ Ցանկացած երկրում պատգամավորի շարժիչ ուժը հաջորդ անգամ ընտրվելն ա ու իրան ընտրողի շահերը ներկայացնելը։ Անձը կարա ընտիրագույն մասնագետ լինի ու ընտիրագույն գիտելիքներ ունենա, բայց չներկայացնի բոլորի շահերը ու հակառակը, կրթություն չստացած հող վարող֊ցանող գյուղացին շատ ավելի լավ կարա ներկայացնի հենց գյուղացու շահերը, որտև իրանից շատ գիտելիք ոչ ոք չունի գյուղացու խնդիրների ու ցանկությունների մասին։ Մի խոսքով, ասածս էն ա, որ եթե անցնենք գաղափարական քաղաքականության, հոգեկան հիվանդությունների, կրթությունների, մասնագիտական հմտությունների ու ֆլան֊ֆստանների մասին խոսակցությունները կփակվեն։ Բայց քանի դեռ մեր կուսակցությունները գաղափարական չեն, սև ու սպիտակ են, հեղափոխական ու հակահեղափոխական են, մտահոգ ու ազգի դավաճան են, սենց խոսակցություններն անիմաստ են։ Առաջինը ժողովրդին ա պետք կրթել, ոչ թե ԱԺ պատգամավորին։




> Հ․Գ․
> Արի ընդհատենք բանավեճը, քանի որ․
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն ինձ համար չի եղել ու չի լինի ամենայն հայոց փրկիչ 
> Ես ժողովրդավար չեմ, չեմ եղել և չեմ էլ լինի՝ ես արմատական միապետական եմ  Ով ուզումա, ինչ ուզումա թող անի Ազգային Կողովում ․․․


Կներես, էս սաղ պատասխանեցի, հետո հասա Հ.Գ.֊իդ  :Jpit:  Օքեյ, միանգամից միապետականից սկսեիր, թե չէ էլ ինչ կրթություն, ինչ հոգեկան հիվանդություն։ Էն ա, համապետական քննություն անցկացնենք, ամենախելացիին թագավոր նշանակենք, պրծնենք  :Jpit:

----------

Ruby Rue (05.06.2019), Վիշապ (05.06.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Բայը էս թեմայով լավ գրել ա։

https://rhayblogs.blogspot.com/2019/06/blog-post.html

----------

Varzor (05.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ԱԺ պատգամավորը չի նշանակվում, ընտրվում ա։ Իսկ օրենսդիրը իրա գործը լավ կատարում ա մենակ իրան ընտրողի շահերը պաշտպանելով։ Առայժմ Հայաստանում ոչ մի պատգամավոր նման բան չի անում։ Երևի մենակ Նիկոլն էր անում ընդդիմություն էղած ժամանակ։ Ցանկացած երկրում պատգամավորի շարժիչ ուժը հաջորդ անգամ ընտրվելն ա ու իրան ընտրողի շահերը ներկայացնելը։ Անձը կարա ընտիրագույն մասնագետ լինի ու ընտիրագույն գիտելիքներ ունենա, բայց չներկայացնի բոլորի շահերը ու հակառակը, կրթություն չստացած հող վարող֊ցանող գյուղացին շատ ավելի լավ կարա ներկայացնի հենց գյուղացու շահերը, որտև իրանից շատ գիտելիք ոչ ոք չունի գյուղացու խնդիրների ու ցանկությունների մասին։ Մի խոսքով, ասածս էն ա, որ եթե անցնենք գաղափարական քաղաքականության, հոգեկան հիվանդությունների, կրթությունների, մասնագիտական հմտությունների ու ֆլան֊ֆստանների մասին խոսակցությունները կփակվեն։ Բայց քանի դեռ մեր կուսակցությունները գաղափարական չեն, սև ու սպիտակ են, հեղափոխական ու հակահեղափոխական են, մտահոգ ու ազգի դավաճան են, սենց խոսակցություններն անիմաստ են։ Առաջինը ժողովրդին ա պետք կրթել, ոչ թե ԱԺ պատգամավորին։
> 
> Կներես, էս սաղ պատասխանեցի, հետո հասա Հ.Գ.֊իդ  Օքեյ, միանգամից միապետականից սկսեիր, թե չէ էլ ինչ կրթություն, ինչ հոգեկան հիվանդություն։ Էն ա, համապետական քննություն անցկացնենք, ամենախելացիին թագավոր նշանակենք, պրծնենք


 :Smile: 
Միայն մի քանի դիտարկում անեմ.
Ընդգծածդ հատվածը պիտի որ ոզնուն էլ հասկանալի լինեի և կարիք չկա շեշտելու, մանավանդ որ տենց բան ասող չի եղել` ականջները խեղելու կարիք չկա  :LOL: 
Իրավաբանական ձևակերպում չէի տալիս` պատգամավորին ընտրելով ընտրողները նրան "նշանակում" են իրենց շահերի պաշտպան:
Այո, ժողովրդին պետք է կրթել, քանի որ նրանից են "ծնվում" պատգամավորները  :Wink: 

Այ թագավորին չեն նշանակում, նա ինքն է գալիս իշխանության, մանավանդ երբ իրեն խնդրում են  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ապուշ նախագիծ է, էմոցիոնալ ու անադեկվատ: 
Էդ աղջիկը տհասությունը խառնում է հոգեկան հիվանդությունների հետ, աչքիս խելքի հետ մի բան էն չի:

----------

Freeman (05.06.2019), Varzor (05.06.2019), Աթեիստ (05.06.2019)

----------


## Freeman

Հենց մենակ էն, թե ինչ կոռուպցիոն ռիսկեր ու վերահսկողություն ա առաջացնում էս նախագիծը, հերիք ա, որ չընդունվի։

Թե չէ հաջորդ հեղափոխությունից հետո պետք ա լինելու հոգեբույժներին վեթինգ անել ու հոգեբուժարանները փակել ։Դ

----------

Varzor (05.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Աբովյանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների հետ կապված՝

Արձանագրենք մեկ բան՝ 1 տարվա ժամանակի կորստից հետո սա իշխանությունների համար առաջին լուրջ ահազանգն էր:

Կապանի դեպքը հասկացանք, նոր էին, անփորձ, բայց էս իսկականից սիգնալա - խելք ունեցողը կտեսնի, կհասկանա, հետևություններ կանի:

Չի կարելի գալ իշխանության ու մեկ ամբողջ տարի գործ չանել, միայն տեսարաններ ապահովել...

Աշխարհ չի քանդվել, երկինք չի փլվել՝ ընդամենը ՀՀ 4-րդ քաղաքում ՏԻՄ ղեկավարի պաշտոնի համար մրցավազքն եք պարտվել:

Կրկնեմ՝ սա ՏԻՄ պաշտոն է, այսինքն՝ տեղական ինքնակառավարում, որի ղեկավարը պետք է զբաղվի համայնքի կոմունալ կենցաղային հարցերով, ըստ էության ոչ ավել: Տարածքային կառավարումը, այսինքն՝ մարզպետարանները, որոնք կենտրոնական իշխանության կամքն են իրականացնում տեղերում, առաջվա պես ձերն են:

Հետևություններ, սակայն, անկասկած պետք է արվեն և այդ հետևություններն անել սկսելիս ես խորհուրդ կտայի դիտել Պուտինի այս փոքրիկ ուղերձը - Պուտինին կարելի է տարբեր կերպ վերաբերվել, սակայն պետական կառավարման համակարգում անչափ փորձված այս մարդու խոսքերը նման հարցերում պետք է *ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ* հաշվի առնել -

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.06.2019), Varzor (10.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Հետևություններ, սակայն, անկասկած պետք է արվեն և այդ հետևություններն անել սկսելիս ես խորհուրդ կտայի դիտել Պուտինի այս փոքրիկ ուղերձը - Պուտինին կարելի է տարբեր կերպ վերաբերվել, սակայն պետական կառավարման համակարգում անչափ փորձված այս մարդու խոսքերը նման հարցերում պետք է *ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ* հաշվի առնել -


Ապրես, սա հենց այն դեպքերից է, որ "կուժ քեզ եմ ասում, կուլա դու հասկացիր"։
Ստեղ մեխը․ "Այլ բան է մեկին խաղալ, և այլ բան է լինել այդ մեկը"։

----------

Lion (10.06.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Հետևություններ, սակայն, անկասկած պետք է արվեն և այդ հետևություններն անել սկսելիս ես խորհուրդ կտայի դիտել Պուտինի այս փոքրիկ ուղերձը - Պուտինին կարելի է տարբեր կերպ վերաբերվել, սակայն պետական կառավարման համակարգում անչափ փորձված այս մարդու խոսքերը նման հարցերում պետք է *ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ* հաշվի առնել -
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Լիոն, չգիտեմ, թե Պուծինի էս անասնախոսությունը ինչ կապ ունի Աբովյանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների հետ, ու հատկապես որ մասն ա էդ «ուղերձի» դուրդ եկել :Ճ 
Ոնց միշտ՝ կոռեկտությունից դուրս ճամարտակում ա ցարյը, կարևորը ինքը էդ իրա ասած բոլոր հատկանիշները ունի: Մեկը չկա, ասի՝ ապուշ, սաղ ուկրաինական ժողովրդին ես վիրավորում:

----------

Freeman (15.06.2019), Ձայնալար (11.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Զարմանալի է, որ պարզ չեղավ - այն մասն է դուրս եկել, որտեղ բացատրում է, թե արդյունավետ պետական կառավարիչ լինելու համար ինչ պետք է անել: Սա հատկապես արդիական է Նիկոլի պարագայում, որ լրիվ հակառակն է անում՝ իր անծրագիր վարքագծով, բառդակ կադրերով, սիտուատիվ որոշումներով:

Հասկանում եմ, որ Պուտինը կարող է շատերի ներվերի վրա ազդել, բայց դրանից ճշմարտությունը չի փոխվում:

----------


## Varzor

> Զարմանալի է, որ պարզ չեղավ - այն մասն է դուրս եկել, որտեղ բացատրում է, թե արդյունավետ պետական կառավարիչ լինելու համար ինչ պետք է անել: Սա հատկապես արդիական է Նիկոլի պարագայում, որ լրիվ հակառակն է անում՝ իր անծրագիր վարքագծով, բառդակ կադրերով, սիտուատիվ որոշումներով:
> 
> Հասկանում եմ, որ Պուտինը կարող է շատերի ներվերի վրա ազդել, բայց դրանից ճշմարտությունը չի փոխվում:


Լիոն ջան, ստեղ հանգիստ կարելի է ավելացնել, որ Պուտինը հռետորաբանությամբ է զբաղվել և միայն տեսությանն է տիրապետում  :Smile:  , քանի որ իր իսկ ղեկավարած երկիրն էլ մի բանի նման չէ՝ աբսուրդների երկիր է։
Միշտ զարմում էի, թե ինչպես կարող է նման ռեսուրսների տիրապետող երկրի քաղաքացին ապրել նման պայմաններում։ Տարիների ինֆորմացիան թուլ տվեց եզրակացնել, որ խնդիրը կառավարման փտած ինստիտուտի մեջ է՝ Ոսկե հորդայի ժամանակվանից մինչև հիմա կառավարման վեկտորը չի փոխվել։
Համամիտ եմ, որ Պուտինն "իշմար" տվեց, բայց թող սկզբից սեփական աչքի գերանից խոսի, հետո նոր ուրիշի աչքի փշից։

----------

Ձայնալար (11.06.2019)

----------


## Thom

«Իմ Քայլի» պատգամավորն ուզում է քրեականացնել իշխանավորին վիրավորելը
No comment

----------

Varzor (12.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> «Իմ Քայլի» պատգամավորն ուզում է քրեականացնել իշխանավորին վիրավորելը
> No comment


Սովետին կարոտող մարդիկ ոնց որ շատ են:

Հարց մը.
ՀՀ օրենքով որևէ անձվի վրավորելը ինչ կերպ է պատասխանատվություն ենթադրում?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սովետին կարոտող մարդիկ ոնց որ շատ են:
> 
> Հարց մը.
> ՀՀ օրենքով որևէ անձվի վրավորելը ինչ կերպ է պատասխանատվություն ենթադրում?



ՀՀ ՔՕ-ից՝




> Հոդված 136. Վիրավորանքը
> 
> 1. Վիրավորանքը՝ ուրիշի պատիվն ու արժանապատվությունն անպարկեշտ ձեւով ստորացնելը՝
> 
> պատժվում է տուգանքով՝ նվազագույն աշխատավարձի առավելագույնը հարյուրապատիկի չափով, կամ ուղղիչ աշխատանքներով՝ առավելագույնը վեց ամիս ժամկետով:
> 
> 2. Վիրավորանքը, որը դրսեւորվում է հրապարակային ելույթներով, հրապարակայնորեն ցուցադրվող ստեղծագործություններով կամ զանգվածային լրատվության միջոցներով՝
> 
> պատժվում է տուգանքով՝ նվազագույն աշխատավարձի հիսնապատիկից երկուհարյուրապատիկի չափով, կամ ուղղիչ աշխատանքներով՝ առավելագույնը մեկ տարի ժամկետով:

----------

Varzor (13.06.2019), Գաղթական (13.06.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

ՈՒրա թե ոստիկաններն էլ էս հոդվածի տեղն իմանային, ադեկվադերի վզին հա դնեին...

Զախարովայի էջի կարդաբալետի ընթացքում մի քանի հազար ֆեյք էր արածում:
Որի էջը մտնեիր՝ տոննաներով թույն էր լցրած

----------

Varzor (13.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ՀՀ ՔՕ-ից՝


Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար:

Փաստորեն հերիք չի եղած օրենքը լիարժեք չի կրառվում, մի հատ էլ առաջարկում են պաշտոնյային քֆուր տալու համար սռոկ նստել?
Հաջորդը որնա լինելու?
"Հեղափոխականությունը" վիրավորելու համար ցմահ բանտարկույթունը?
"Սև"-երին բանտ "սպիտակ"-ներին ու "գունավորներին" դրախտ  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար:
> 
> Փաստորեն հերիք չի եղած օրենքը լիարժեք չի կրառվում, մի հատ էլ առաջարկում են պաշտոնյային քֆուր տալու համար սռոկ նստել?
> Հաջորդը որնա լինելու?
> "Հեղափոխականությունը" վիրավորելու համար ցմահ բանտարկույթունը?
> "Սև"-երին բանտ "սպիտակ"-ներին ու "գունավորներին" դրախտ


Բազմիմաստ ու ապուշ հոդված է իմ կարծիքով, չեմ պատկերացնում դեպք, որ կիրառվի, էն էլ Հայաստանում: 
Կամ պիտի ստորացված լինելու հատկանիշները հստակ ձևակերպվեն (ոնց որ ասենք մարմնական վնասվածքները), կամ էլ ռադ արվի: 
Իշխող կուսակցությունն էլ արդեն վաղուց յուղ ա վառում երկրորդական կամ գոյություն չունեցող խնդիրներ մոգոնելով, իրական ու լուրջ խնդիրներով զբաղվելու փոխարեն:

----------

Progart (13.06.2019), Thom (13.06.2019), Varzor (13.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Իրականու՞մ
Ֆրանսիական քաղաքները հերթով չեղարկում են Արցախի բնակավայրերի հետ բարեկամության հուշագրերը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *- Ի՞նչ կարճաժամկետ, երկարաժամկետ խնդիրներ եք տեսնում դուք*
> 
> Կարճաժամկետ․ կառավարության ռացիոնալ կառուցվածքի հաստատում, նորմալ հարկային օրենսգրքի ընդունում, որը մի 5-6 տարի առանց փոփոխությունների կաշխատի, կոռւպցիայի դեմ անդադար պայքար։ 
> 
> Երկրաժամկետ․ թուրքերի մաման, ղարաբաղի հարցը, մեր դիքրը, դատական համակարգի տակից վրից բարեփոխում, որը կարող ա մի տաս-քսան տարի քաշի։


Կառավարության կառուցվածքը հաստատվեց, նախարարները նշակված են։ Ինձ որ էս կառուցվածքը շատ դուր ա գալիս։ Նշանակումների հետ կապված էլ առանձնապես ոչ մի վերապահում չունեմ։ Ես մեր նախարարներին հավանում եմ։ Հետաքրքիր ա թե Զեյնալյանի փոխարեն ում են նշանակելու։ Փաստաբան Նորայր Նորիկյանը կարար ցենտր նախարար լիներ։  

Հարկային օրենսգիրքը առաջին ընթերցումով ընդուված ա։ Եկամտահարկի համահարթեցումը հակասական զգացողություններ առաջացնում։ Ես կողմ եմ համահարթեցմանը, մի քանի անգամ քննարկել ենք էս թեման, բայց նաև շատ լավ հասկանում եմ նրանց փաստարկները, որոնք դեմ են։ Արդյունքները առաջիկա 2-3 տարում կերևան, եթե էս ձևով ընդունվի, որը դեռ հաստատ չի։ 

Ու քանի որ էս երկու հարցում հստակություն կա, իմ համար առաջնային են դառնում հետևյալ խնդիրները։ 

- դատաիրավական համակարգի ոտից գլուխ բարեփոխումը
- հարկերը հավաքելը ու պետական բյուջեի եկամուտները անընդհատ ավելացնելը ու ծախսերը ուղղել դեպի ենթակաուցվածքները, կրություն, առողջապահություն, բանակ։ 
- սկզբից Երևանի, հետո միջմարզային հասարակական տրանսպորտը խելքի բերելը
- դե ու թուրքերի նանը սամո սաբոյ ․․․․

----------

Chilly (18.06.2019), Varzor (15.06.2019), Վիշապ (15.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Նաիրա Զոհրաբյանը մի շարք գիտությունների ոլորտում հայտնագործություններ է կատարել, մասնավորապես՝ հնագիտության  :LOL: 

Բանական միտքը կամ վերլուծությունը նրանց համար հավասարազոր է *հին մայաների սեպագրերին*

Հ․Գ․
Սա երևի Լրաբլթի թեմայում պիտ դնեի։ Կամ էլ՝ Մաղադանեխի (մաղադանոսի ու մանանեխի հզոր խառնուրդ) ազդեցությունը բաբելոնյան մայաների և նրանց տիեզերագնացության վրա։

----------

Աթեիստ (18.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Անկեղծ արդեն չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ է կատարվում այսպես կոչված արդարադատության համակարգում։
Գործից ազատել են "պաշտոնական դիրքի չարաշահում եւ պաշտոնական կեղծիք" մեղադրանքով, հիմա էլ գործից ազատողին են սխալ հանում ու ներից գործի վերցնու՞մ։
Արդյունքում բոլորը "սաղ ու սաղլամ" են, բայց պետությունը նորից հայտվեց անհույս տուժողի կարգավիճակում։
Այս տրամաբանությամբ, Քոչարյանը նորից նախագահ է դառնալու՞  :Shok:  ․․․

Դատարանը բավարարեց դպրոցի տնօրենի հայցն ընդդեմ մարզպետի

----------


## Varzor

Հոդվածը հեգնական է, այնինչ գաղափարը շատ քաղաքակիրթ ու կիրառելի է՝ շատ ապրանք ես գնում, շատ էլ աղբ ես "արտադրում", հետևաբար պտի ապրանքի արժեքի մեջ ներառվի նաև դրա աղբահանման, ուտիլիզացման և վերամշակման արժեքը։

Էլ աղբի փող չեն հավաքելու

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հոդվածը հեգնական է, այնինչ գաղափարը շատ քաղաքակիրթ ու կիրառելի է՝ շատ ապրանք ես գնում, շատ էլ աղբ ես "արտադրում", հետևաբար պտի ապրանքի արժեքի մեջ ներառվի նաև դրա աղբահանման, ուտիլիզացման և վերամշակման արժեքը։
> 
> Էլ աղբի փող չեն հավաքելու


Իրականում մի կողմից լավ գաղափար ա, մի կողմից ահավոր, որովհետև բեռն էլի ընկնելու ա աղքատ բնակչության վրա. ապրանքը թանկանալու ա, հարուստներն իրանց կայֆին շարունակեն աղբ արտադրել, իսկ աղքատները չկարողանան նույնիսկ իրենց մինիմալ պահանջները հոգալ։

----------

Freeman (24.07.2019), Lion (24.07.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Բելգիայում օրինակ կադաստրալ հարկն ու պրովինցիալ հարկն առանձին են հավաքում:
Բայց աղբահանության հարկը դրանցից ոչ մեկի մեջ չի մտնում՝ ինչպես դա Հոլանդիայում է:

Էստեղ աղբահանության գումարը գոյանում է աղբի տոպրակների վաճառքից:
Միայն հատուկ տոպրակով պիտի աղբը դուրս հանես, այլապես՝ մեծ տուգանքներ կստանաս:
60լ ծավալով 10 տոպրակը €18 արժի:

Խոսքն իհարկե սովորական տնային աղբի մասին է:
Պլաստմասե շշերի տոպրակները մի քիչ ավելի էժան են:
Ապակե թափոնի համար հատուկ կոնտեյներներ կան՝ քաղաքում մի քանի տեղ:
Իսկ մնացած ամեն ինչ՝ փայտե, երկաթե, տեքստիլի, էլ.ապրանքների և այլն, հատուկ հավաքատեղի ես տանում՝ քո միջոցներով, ու տեսակավորած ամեն մեկն իր կոնտեյներում լցնում:
Տենց հավաքատեղի մեկ անգամ մուտքը €5 է: id քարտդ էլ ամեն մտնելուց գրանցում են, որտև տարեկան 5 թե 7 անգամ իրավունք ունես էդ տեսակի ու ծավալի աղբ «արտադրել»:

Էս էլ սովորական աղբի տոպրակի օրինակ.

----------

Varzor (23.07.2019), Տրիբուն (24.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Իրականում մի կողմից լավ գաղափար ա, մի կողմից ահավոր, որովհետև բեռն էլի ընկնելու ա աղքատ բնակչության վրա. ապրանքը թանկանալու ա, հարուստներն իրանց կայֆին շարունակեն աղբ արտադրել, իսկ աղքատները չկարողանան նույնիսկ իրենց մինիմալ պահանջները հոգալ։


Բնականաբար ով շատ ապրանք է գնում, նա էլ շատ աղբ է "արտադրում"։ Կարծում եմ, որ հավելումը ոչ թե պիտի լինի համատարած նույնը բոլոր ապրանքների վրա, այլ ըստ տեսակների՝ առաջացող աղբի և դրա վերամշակման "արժեքից" կախված
Թանկացումը շատ հանգիստ կարելի է զսպել։ Ընդհանուր կտրվածքով այդ չնչին հավելումը չի կարող որևէ տնտեսվարողի լուրջ խնդրի առաջ կանգնեցնել։
Եթե հարցին խելամիտ և բազմակողմանի մոտենան, ապա ոչ մի լրացուցիչ բեռ էլ չի լինի։
Օրինակ, սոցիալական ծրագրերով կարելի է համակշռել ցածր եկամուտներ ունեցող անձանց վրա ավելացող ֆինանսական նոր բեռը, ինչն ուղղակի չնչին ծախս է ՀՀ բյուջեի համար, որի աղբյուրները հայթայթելու բազում տարբերակներ կան։

Ոչ մեկի համար էլ գաղտնիք չի, որ ՀՀ-ում առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքների գները մեղմ ասած ուռճացված են։ Նախ պիտի ապրանքների գները կարգավորվեն։ Ոնց որ թե էդ ուղղությամբ գործ անելը թարգել են՝ դատական համակարգի կարգավորումը երևի առաջնային պլանում է։

Ինչևէ, եթե այս տարի չանեն, ապա պիտի մոտ ապագայում մտածեն ուտիլիզացման հարկի մասին։

----------


## Varzor

Ի դեպ, հայտարարում են, որ այս տարի, ավտոմեքենաների ներմուծման տեմպերի պահպանման պարագայում (ԻՀԿ տեմպերը միայն աճելու են) մոտ 140հզ ավտոմեքենա է ներմուծվելու։
Յուրաքանչյուր մեքենայից միջին հաշվարկով միանվագ հարկերի, տուրքերի և այլ վճարների տեսքով պետբյուջե է վճարվում 300-400հզ դրամ։ Ու հիշեցնեմ, որ այդ գումարները բյուջեով հաշվարկված չեն՝ արտաբյուջետային վճարներ են։
Հետագա տարիներին, այդ մեքենաների մի մասը շահագործվելու է ՀՀ-ում, ուստի բերելու է նաև բյուջեի, արդեն հաշվարկվող, եկամուտների աճի։ Առաջացած գումարները ծախսելու տեղ որքան ուզես կա, կարևորը ծախսվեն ըստ առաջնահերթության և նպատակային։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Յուրաքանչյուր մեքենայից միջին հաշվարկով միանվագ հարկերի, տուրքերի և այլ վճարների տեսքով պետբյուջե է վճարվում 300-400հզ դրամ։ Ու հիշեցնեմ, որ այդ գումարները բյուջեով հաշվարկված չեն՝ արտաբյուջետային վճարներ են։


Ապեր ի՞նչ արտաբյուջետային: Ավտոմեքենա ներմուծողը վճարում ա մաքսատուրք ու ԱԱՀ, որը լրիվ գնում ա պետ բյուջե ու լրիվ հաշվարկված ա:

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր ի՞նչ արտաբյուջետային: Ավտոմեքենա ներմուծողը վճարում ա մաքսատուրք ու ԱԱՀ, որը լրիվ գնում ա պետ բյուջե ու լրիվ հաշվարկված ա:


Էէէ, ո՞նց կարող էին բյուջեն կազմելուց հաշվել, թե քանի մեքենա են ներմուծելու և ինչ արժեքի։ Միայն խոշոր ներմուծողների մասով են "կանխատեսումային" հաշվարկներ կատարում՝ ելնելով վիճակագրական տվյալներից և որոշակի այլ տվյալներից։
Արտաբյուջետային չի նշանակում, որ գումարը չի գնում պետական գանձարան, այլ այն, որ տարեկան բյուջե կազմելու ժամանակ մուտքերի հաշվարկում չի ներառվել ։)
Այդպիսի բյուջեով չհաշվարկված՝ արտաբյուջետային եկամուտներ են անհատների կողմից կատարվող մաքսային վճարները, բանկային կարճաժամկետ ավանդներից ստացված եկամտահարկերը, տուգանքներն ու տույժերը, դատական ակտերի կատարողական ծախսերը և այլն։
Կան նաև արտաբյուջետային ծախսեր․ պետական գանձարանից կատարվող ծախսեր, որոնք տարեկան բյուջեով չեն հաշվարկվել։ Այդ ծախսերը սովորաբար կատարվում են պահուստային ու էլի ինչ-որ ֆոնդերի և արտաբյուջետային եկամուտների հաշվին։
Դրա համար էլ նախորդ իշխանությունները շատ էին սիրում էդ դրույթները՝ ստացար ու ծախսեցիր  :Wink: 

Բյուջեն կազմելու ժամանակ հաշվի են առնում նախատեսվող եկամուտները և նախատեսվող ծախսերը։ Հետո բյուջեի կատարողականն ամփոփելու ժամանակ տեսնում են, թե որքան մոտ է եղել կազմվածն իրականությանը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իրականում մի կողմից լավ գաղափար ա, մի կողմից ահավոր, որովհետև բեռն էլի ընկնելու ա աղքատ բնակչության վրա. ապրանքը թանկանալու ա, հարուստներն իրանց կայֆին շարունակեն աղբ արտադրել, իսկ աղքատները չկարողանան նույնիսկ իրենց մինիմալ պահանջները հոգալ։


Խելքս բան չի կտրում, որ տենց բան անեն: Աղբահանությունը համայնքային ծառայություն ա:

Բայց եթե տեսականորեն մտցնեն էլ, չի կարա տենց շղթայական թանկացումների բերի էտ 0,25% լրացուցիչ մաքսատուրքը: Էս պահին վճարը 200 դրամ/մարդ/ամիս ա: Այսինքն 4 հոգանոց ընտանիքը պիտի վճարի տարեկան 9600 դրամ: Էտ ինչի՞ ներմուծման 0,25 տոկոս թանկացումն ա որ տարեկան 9600 դրամից ավել ա լինելու:

----------

Վիշապ (24.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էէէ, ո՞նց կարող էին բյուջեն կազմելուց հաշվել, թե քանի մեքենա են ներմուծելու և ինչ արժեքի։ Միայն խոշոր ներմուծողների մասով են "կանխատեսումային" հաշվարկներ կատարում՝ ելնելով վիճակագրական տվյալներից և որոշակի այլ տվյալներից։
> Արտաբյուջետային չի նշանակում, որ գումարը չի գնում պետական գանձարան, այլ այն, որ տարեկան բյուջե կազմելու ժամանակ մուտքերի հաշվարկում չի ներառվել ։)
> Այդպիսի բյուջեով չհաշվարկված՝ արտաբյուջետային եկամուտներ են անհատների կողմից կատարվող մաքսային վճարները, բանկային կարճաժամկետ ավանդներից ստացված եկամտահարկերը, տուգանքներն ու տույժերը, դատական ակտերի կատարողական ծախսերը և այլն։
> Կան նաև արտաբյուջետային ծախսեր․ պետական գանձարանից կատարվող ծախսեր, որոնք տարեկան բյուջեով չեն հաշվարկվել։ Այդ ծախսերը սովորաբար կատարվում են պահուստային ու էլի ինչ-որ ֆոնդերի և արտաբյուջետային եկամուտների հաշվին։
> Դրա համար էլ նախորդ իշխանությունները շատ էին սիրում էդ դրույթները՝ ստացար ու ծախսեցիր 
> 
> Բյուջեն կազմելու ժամանակ հաշվի են առնում նախատեսվող եկամուտները և նախատեսվող ծախսերը։ Հետո բյուջեի կատարողականն ամփոփելու ժամանակ տեսնում են, թե որքան մոտ է եղել կազմվածն իրականությանը։


Ապեր, շնորհակալություն բյուջեի մասին դասախոսության համար, բայց լիքը անկապ բաներ ես գրել, իրականության հետ կապ չունեցող ու լրիվ աջաբ սանդալ: Բայց ինչորայա, մոռացի:

----------

Վիշապ (24.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, շնորհակալություն բյուջեի մասին դասախոսության համար, բայց լիքը անկապ բաներ ես գրել, իրականության հետ կապ չունեցող ու լրիվ աջաբ սանդալ: Բայց ինչորայա, մոռացի:


Դե դու կապվածը ու իրականաության հետ կապ ունեցողը գրի՝ կհիշեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե դու կապվածը ու իրականաության հետ կապ ունեցողը գրի՝ կհիշեմ


Ապեր չէ, զահլա չկա: Բայց մի քննարկի մի բան, որից բան չես հասկանում, կամ շատ մակերեսային գաղափար ունես: Էս անտերը մենակ երկար բարակ անիմաստ տարածք լցնելով չի էլի: Որ արտաբյուջե, կանխատեսում, գանձապետարան բառերը լիքը շարում ես իրար կողք, դրանից գրառումը միտք չի դառնում, դառնում ա շիլա, ու բավականին անգրագետ շիլա: 

P.S. Էրկու անգամ պատահական շնորհակալություն եմ դրել վերջին երկու գրառումներիդ տակ:  :Jpit: )) ներող

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր չէ, զահլա չկա: Բայց մի քննարկի մի բան, որից բան չես հասկանում, կամ շատ մակերեսային գաղափար ունես: Էս անտերը մենակ երկար բարակ անիմաստ տարածք լցնելով չի էլի: Որ արտաբյուջե, կանխատեսում, գանձապետարան բառերը լիքը շարում ես իրար կողք, դրանից գրառումը միտք չի դառնում, դառնում ա շիլա, ու բավականին անգրագետ շիլա: 
> 
> P.S. Էրկու անգամ պատահական շնորհակալություն եմ դրել վերջին երկու գրառումներիդ տակ: )) ներող


Քո ասածնա՝ զահլա չկա

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր չէ, զահլա չկա: Բայց մի քննարկի մի բան, որից բան չես հասկանում, կամ շատ մակերեսային գաղափար ունես: Էս անտերը մենակ երկար բարակ անիմաստ տարածք լցնելով չի էլի: Որ արտաբյուջե, կանխատեսում, գանձապետարան բառերը լիքը շարում ես իրար կողք, դրանից գրառումը միտք չի դառնում, դառնում ա շիլա, ու բավականին անգրագետ շիլա: 
> 
> P.S. Էրկու անգամ պատահական շնորհակալություն եմ դրել վերջին երկու գրառումներիդ տակ: )) ներող


Զահլա ունեցողների համար

ՀՀ ՕՐԵՆՔԸ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ 2019 ԹՎԱԿԱՆԻ ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ ԲՅՈՒՋԵԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ

P.S.
Շնորհակալություն դնողը կարող է այն հեռացնել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Զահլա ունեցողների համար
> 
> ՀՀ ՕՐԵՆՔԸ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ 2019 ԹՎԱԿԱՆԻ ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ ԲՅՈՒՋԵԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ
> 
> P.S.
> Շնորհակալություն դնողը կարող է այն հեռացնել։


Վարզոր, էս Բյուջեի օրենքը դրել ես, որ ի՞նչ անես, ինչպես կասեր դասականը։  Քո կարծիքով ես իրա տեղը չգիտե՞մ։ Ուզում ես ցույց տաս, որ մեքենայի մաքսատուրքը, կամ ԱԱՀ-ն, կամ որևէ այլ հարկատեսակ, անկախ նրանից 100%-կանխատեսվել ա, թե չէ, գնում ա ինչ-որ «արտաբյուջե», Աստված գիտի թե ինչ ես հասկանում արտաբյուջե ասելով, չնայած ինքը շատ կոնկրետ իմաստ ունի, ու հաստատ էն չի, ինչ դու ես գրել։ 

Մի անգամ ևս կրկնում եմ, սխալ ես սաղ գրել ու լիքը անիմաստ բաներ ես գրել, քանի տարվա Բյուջեի մասին օրենքը ուզում ես մեջբեր։ Ոչ մի կերպ դա ցույց չի տալու քո իրավացիությունը, քանի որ տենց բան ուղղակի չկա, գոյություն չունի։ 

Ցավալի ա, որ դու Բյուջեի մասին օրենքի տեղը գիտես, բայց փատորեն բացարձակ չես հասկանում դրա իմաստը։ Մի շարունակի, սիրուն չի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Զահլա ունեցողների համար
> 
> ՀՀ ՕՐԵՆՔԸ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ 2019 ԹՎԱԿԱՆԻ ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ ԲՅՈՒՋԵԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ


Վայթե ուզածդ հղումը սա ա, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ՝ դրա 1.2.16 հոդվածը։




> Ապեր չէ, զահլա չկա: Բայց մի քննարկի մի բան, որից բան չես հասկանում, կամ շատ մակերեսային գաղափար ունես: Էս անտերը մենակ երկար բարակ անիմաստ տարածք լցնելով չի էլի: Որ արտաբյուջե, կանխատեսում, գանձապետարան բառերը լիքը շարում ես իրար կողք, դրանից գրառումը միտք չի դառնում, դառնում ա շիլա, ու բավականին անգրագետ շիլա:


Աչքիս քո ուզածը մանանեխի սերմ կարդալն ա  :LOL:  դե թող գրենք-խոսանք-ուրախանանք, էլի․․․ էն անշառ   @Lion-ի յախից էլ կախվանք, հիմա մարդը չի էլ գրում, էլի մնացել ենք մանանեխի սերմի հրեղեն հոգու դիետայի վրա  :Jpit:  (  @Sambitbaba - նօ օֆֆենս  :Smile:  )

----------

Տրիբուն (24.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վայթե ուզածդ հղումը սա ա, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ՝ դրա 1.2.16 հոդվածը։


Դժվար ա հասկանալ, թե իրա ուզածը որն ա։ Բայց մարդը կպած ուզում ա ապացուցի, որ եթե ասենք մեքենաների մաքսատուրքի կամ ԱԱՀ մասով մուտքերը գերակատարվել են, այսինքն տարեկան օրենքով հաստատված բյուջեից ավել ա հավաքվել, էտ գումարները ինչ-որ արտաբյուջետային գումարներ են, ու ․․․ արդեն դժվար ա ասել, ինչ ․․․  :LOL:  Ասում ես, ախպեեեեր, չկա տենց բան, չի կարա տենց բան լինի, դաժե Բուռկինա Ֆասոյում տենց բան չկա։ Արտաբյուջետային գումարը ու ֆոնդը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա, բյուջեի մուտքերի գերակատարումը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա ․․և այլն և այլն ․․․ 

Հիմա ուզում ես քամակով ատոմային բոմբ քցի, չէ, մարդը իրա ավանակն ա զոռ տալիս։ Հետո աում են Տրիբուն մի ջղայնացի։  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր, էս Բյուջեի օրենքը դրել ես, որ ի՞նչ անես, ինչպես կասեր դասականը։  Քո կարծիքով ես իրա տեղը չգիտե՞մ։ Ուզում ես ցույց տաս, որ մեքենայի մաքսատուրքը, կամ ԱԱՀ-ն, կամ որևէ այլ հարկատեսակ, անկախ նրանից 100%-կանխատեսվել ա, թե չէ, գնում ա ինչ-որ «արտաբյուջե», Աստված գիտի թե ինչ ես հասկանում արտաբյուջե ասելով, չնայած ինքը շատ կոնկրետ իմաստ ունի, ու հաստատ էն չի, ինչ դու ես գրել։ 
> 
> Մի անգամ ևս կրկնում եմ, սխալ ես սաղ գրել ու լիքը անիմաստ բաներ ես գրել, քանի տարվա Բյուջեի մասին օրենքը ուզում ես մեջբեր։ Ոչ մի կերպ դա ցույց չի տալու քո իրավացիությունը, քանի որ տենց բան ուղղակի չկա, գոյություն չունի։ 
> 
> Ցավալի ա, որ դու Բյուջեի մասին օրենքի տեղը գիտես, բայց փատորեն բացարձակ չես հասկանում դրա իմաստը։ Մի շարունակի, սիրուն չի։


 :Shok: 
Կարողա գիշերը քնել վատ երազ ես տեսել?
Ինքդ քեզ հարցեր ես հորինում ու դրանց մեծամիտ պատասխաններ գրում  :Dntknw: 
Ընդամենը բյուջեի թվերի համար էի դրել` ծախսեր, եկամուտներ, դեֆիցիտ և այլն:

Մնացած գրածիդ ուղղակի չեմ էլ ուզում անդրադառնալ` զահլա չունեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Վայթե ուզածդ հղումը սա ա, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ՝ դրա 1.2.16 հոդվածը։


Էդ թեման արդեն անցել էինք` զահլա չկար:

Ամեն դեպքում, շնորհակալություն ճշգրիտ  ինֆորմացիայի համար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարողա գիշերը քնել վատ երազ ես տեսել?
> Ինքդ քեզ հարցեր ես հորինում ու դրանց մեծամիտ պատասխաններ գրում 
> Ընդամենը բյուջեի թվերի համար էի դրել` ծախսեր, եկամուտներ, դեֆիցիտ և այլն:
> 
> Մնացած գրածիդ ուղղակի չեմ էլ ուզում անդրադառնալ` զահլա չունեմ


Ապեր, ես մեծամիտ բաներ չեմ գրում, դու ես քեզ գիտնականի տեղ դրած լեկցիա կարդում: Էս դու ես գրել… 




> Յուրաքանչյուր մեքենայից միջին հաշվարկով միանվագ հարկերի, տուրքերի և այլ վճարների տեսքով պետբյուջե է վճարվում 300-400հզ դրամ։ *Ու հիշեցնեմ, որ այդ գումարները բյուջեով հաշվարկված չեն՝ արտաբյուջետային վճարներ են։*
> ։


Առավոտից ասում եմ սենց բան չի կարա լինի, ոչ մի պարագայում, ինչքան ուզում ես օրենք մեջ բեր, դու դրած գլուխ ես արդուկում: Ո՞վ ա մեղավոր: 

Ու իրոք, էս վերջերս Ակումբում դիլատանտությունն ու տուֆտայաբանության փառատոն ա: Տհաճ ա ահավոր: 

Քո գործն ա, կարաս նույն տոնով շարունակես: Համոզված եմ, ահագին մարդ տպավորված ա…

----------


## Varzor

> Դժվար ա հասկանալ, թե իրա ուզածը որն ա։ Բայց մարդը կպած ուզում ա ապացուցի, որ եթե ասենք մեքենաների մաքսատուրքի կամ ԱԱՀ մասով մուտքերը գերակատարվել են, այսինքն տարեկան օրենքով հաստատված բյուջեից ավել ա հավաքվել, էտ գումարները ինչ-որ արտաբյուջետային գումարներ են, ու ․․․ արդեն դժվար ա ասել, ինչ ․․․  Ասում ես, ախպեեեեր, չկա տենց բան, չի կարա տենց բան լինի, դաժե Բուռկինա Ֆասոյում տենց բան չկա։ Արտաբյուջետային գումարը ու ֆոնդը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա, բյուջեի մուտքերի գերակատարումը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա ․․և այլն և այլն ․․․ 
> 
> Հիմա ուզում ես քամակով ատոմային բոմբ քցի, չէ, մարդը իրա ավանակն ա զոռ տալիս։ Հետո աում են Տրիբուն մի ջղայնացի։


Աչքիս դու անցել ես մաղադանոսին  :LOL: 
Բա որ չես հասկացել ինչի եմ հցումը դրել, ուր ես քեզ ու քեզ որոշել, որ ինչ-որ բան եմ ուզում ապազուզել ու էլ եսիմ ինչ?

Ու էդ սաղ գրածդ արդեն պարզագույն հալյուզինազիա է, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի իմ գրառման, հետ:

Միակն ընդ քեզ առաքել  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աչքիս դու անցել ես մաղադանոսին 
> Բա որ չես հասկացել ինչի եմ հցումը դրել, ուր ես քեզ ու քեզ որոշել, որ ինչ-որ բան եմ ուզում ապազուզել ու էլ եսիմ ինչ?
> 
> Ու էդ սաղ գրածդ արդեն պարզագույն հալյուզինազիա է, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի իմ գրառման, հետ:
> 
> Միակն ընդ քեզ առաքել


Իմաստուն Վիշապ էս վերջերս մի ճիշտ բան ա ասել. *Գնա գրողի ծոցը…*

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, ես մեծամիտ բաներ չեմ գրում, դու ես քեզ գիտնականի տեղ դրած լեկցիա կարդում: Էս դու ես գրել… 
> 
> 
> 
> Առավոտից ասում եմ սենց բան չի կարա լինի, ոչ մի պարագայում, ինչքան ուզում ես օրենք մեջ բեր, դու դրած գլուխ ես արդուկում: Ո՞վ ա մեղավոր: 
> 
> Ու իրոք, էս վերջերս Ակումբում դիլատանտությունն ու տուֆտայաբանության փառատոն ա: Տհաճ ա ահավոր: 
> 
> Քո գործն ա, կարաս նույն տոնով շարունակես: Համոզված եմ, ահագին մարդ տպավորված ա…


Ապեր ինչ ես կպել? Վազն անցի: էտի արդեն անցանք, պրծավ:
Տուֆտաբանությումն արդեն քո անտեղի ու անդուր տոնով գրառումներն են:
Բայց դե էլի զահլա չկա ☺

----------


## Varzor

> Իմաստուն Վիշապ էս վերջերս մի ճիշտ բան ա ասել. *Գնա գրողի ծոցը…*


Քեզ նշված ուղղությունն ավելի է սազում` բարի ճանապարհ, օ իմաստասեր  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

Անցնենք բուն թեմային  :Smile: 

2018 ԹՎԱԿԱՆԻ ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ ԲՅՈՒՋԵ
2019 ԹՎԱԿԱՆԻ ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ ԲՅՈՒՋԵ

Զուտ մենակ փաստաթղթում առկա թվերը հետաքրքիր տեղեկատվություն են տալիս:
Մասնավորաօես նախորդ տարվա համեմատ եկամուտների մասով բավականին լուրջ աճ կա` 14%-ից ավելի, մոտ $400 մլն
Ծախսերը նույնպես աճել են` մոտ 12%, մոտ $380 մլն:
Նաև, թեկուզ ոչ շատ, բայց նվազել է պակասուրդը (դեֆիցիտը):
Ավելացել են նաև համայնքների բյուջեները:

Հաշվի առնելով, որ փաստացի նոր կառավարությունը անցած տարի ընդամենը մի քանի ամիս է գործել , ուզում եմ հասկանալ, բյուջեի նախագիծը կամ նախահաշիվը (ճիշտը չգիտեմ պաշտոնապես ոնց է ձևակերպվում) որ կառավարությունն է կատարել? Գործող, թե նախորդ?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իմաստուն Վիշապ էս վերջերս մի ճիշտ բան ա ասել. *Գնա գրողի ծոցը…*


Արշակը մեզ թքել-մրել էր սրա համար, վայթե արդարացիորեն :Ճ

----------

Chilly (25.07.2019), Տրիբուն (25.07.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... 
> Արտաբյուջետային չի նշանակում, որ գումարը չի գնում պետական գանձարան, այլ այն, որ տարեկան բյուջե կազմելու ժամանակ մուտքերի հաշվարկում չի ներառվել ։)
> Այդպիսի բյուջեով չհաշվարկված՝ արտաբյուջետային եկամուտներ են անհատների կողմից կատարվող մաքսային վճարները, բանկային կարճաժամկետ ավանդներից ստացված եկամտահարկերը, տուգանքներն ու տույժերը, դատական ակտերի կատարողական ծախսերը և այլն։
> Կան նաև արտաբյուջետային ծախսեր․ պետական գանձարանից կատարվող ծախսեր, որոնք տարեկան բյուջեով չեն հաշվարկվել։ Այդ ծախսերը սովորաբար կատարվում են պահուստային ու էլի ինչ-որ ֆոնդերի և արտաբյուջետային եկամուտների հաշվին։


Վարզոր, ես տնտեսագիտությունից չկամ, բայց զուտ տրամաբանորեն քո մտքերին Տրիբունը ադեկվատ ռեակցիա է տվել, եթե հաշվի չառնենք, որ ինքը տնտեսագիտությունից կա, այսինքն վայթե դրա մասնագետն ա  (#sherlockholmesmode):Ճ
«Արտաբյուջետային» նշանակում է բյուջեյից դուրս, բյուջեյի հետ կապ չունեցող, այսինքն «արտաբյուջետային եկամուտներ»-ը բյուջեյով չկարգավորվող եկամուտներ են, կարող ա ապօրինի, եթե առանձին դրույթ որպես այդպիսին օրենքով նախատեսված չի: 
Հետո պետական բյուջեն ու պետական գանձարանը վայթե լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են, պետական բյուջեն սենյակ չի՝ որտեղ լցնում են եկամուտները, կամ որտեղից կատարվում են ծախսերը, այլ կոպիտ ասած փաստաթուղթ է, որով կարգավորվում են պետական ծախսերն ու եկամուտները:

----------

Varzor (25.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր, ես տնտեսագիտությունից չկամ, բայց զուտ տրամաբանորեն քո մտքերին Տրիբունը ադեկվատ ռեակցիա է տվել, եթե հաշվի չառնենք, որ ինքը տնտեսագիտությունից կա, այսինքն վայթե դրա մասնագետն ա  (#sherlockholmesmode):Ճ
> «Արտաբյուջետային» նշանակում է բյուջեյից դուրս, բյուջեյի հետ կապ չունեցող, այսինքն «արտաբյուջետային եկամուտներ»-ը բյուջեյով չկարգավորվող եկամուտներ են, կարող ա ապօրինի, եթե առանձին դրույթ որպես այդպիսին օրենքով նախատեսված չի: 
> Հետո պետական բյուջեն ու պետական գանձարանը վայթե լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են, պետական բյուջեն սենյակ չի՝ որտեղ լցնում են եկամուտները, կամ որտեղից կատարվում են ծախսերը, այլ կոպիտ ասած փաստաթուղթ է, որով կարգավորվում են պետական ծախսերն ու եկամուտները:


Նախ ասեմ, որ ես էլ տնտեսագետ չեմ ու իմ գրառումը բացարձակ ոչ միասնագիտական էր:

Հաջորդիվ ուղղակի բացատրել էի, թե ինչ  նկատի ունեմ արտաբյուջետային ասելով` եկամուտներ, որոնք նախապես հաստատված բյուջեով չեն հաշվառվել, իսկ բյուջե ասելով ի նկատի ունեի ընդամենը փաստաթուղթը, որում ներկայացված են սպասվող ծախսերն ու եկամուտները: Մեջբերածդ հատվածում դա երևում է:
Նաև ասեմ, որ որոշակիորեն տեղեկացված եմ, թե ինչ են արտաբյուջետային հաշիվները, գանձարանը ու գանձապետարանը: Դրանց հետ տարիներով աշխատել եմ  :Wink: 

Բայց էդ սաղ հեչ, քանի որ ես չեմ պնդել, որ իմ գրածը ճիշտ է, Տրիբունը սխալ և այլն, մանավանդ որ իմ գրառման բուն էություն այլ բանում էր: Երկուսով էլ ասեցինք "զահլա չկա" ու անցանք առաջ:  :Dntknw: 

Բայց Տրիբունը իսկականից "ադեկվատ" ռեակցիա է տվել իմ այլ գրառմանը, որը նախորդի հետ կապ ուներ միայն այնքանով, որ պարունակում էր "զահլա" ու "բյուջե" բառերը: Էդ պարագայում ինձ համար լրիվ անհասկանալի ու սկզբից նույնիսկ զավեշտալի էր իր ռեակցան: Դե մարդա, վրիպելա, ճիշտ չի հասկացել: Չգիտես ինչու իրեն թվում էր, թե ես օրենքի հղումը դրել եմ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցեու համար, այնինչ հենց օրենքը որևէ հղում չունի "արտաբյուջետային եկամուտ" հասկացողությանը: Էդ տրամաբանությամբ հղումը դրել էի, որ ինքս ինձ հերքեի, ոչ թե բան ապացուցեի: :Shok: 

ԻՆձ մոտ արդեն տպավորություն է, որ ոմանք մոռացել են, թե ֆորումներն ինչի համար են նախատեսված. կարծիքների և ինֆորմացիայի փոխանակման, բարձրացված հարցերին ավելի կոմպիտենտ ու մասնագետ մասնակիցների կողմից արժեքավոր պատասխաններ ստանալու համար և այլն: Բայց ոչ միմյանց վրա ցեխ շպրտելու կամ միմյանց վիրավորելու համար: Առավել ևս, որ մարդը, տղամարդը պատասխանատու է իր արարքների ու խոսքերի համար անկախ գտնվելու վայրից:

Ինչևէ, լրացված տարբերակով արդեն իսկ գրառումս կատարել եմ ու հարցս էլ տվել եմ, միգուցե մի խելացի, բանիմաց մասնագետ ինձ կլուսավորի էդ հարցում  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես մեղա ...  :Sad:

----------


## Varzor

> Ես մեղա ...


Անցավ:

Տնաշեն, հետդ մենակ զուտ տնտեսագիտական սահմանումներով չեմ կարող խոսել` էդքան գիտելիք տնտեսագիտությունից չունեմ:
Բայց որ անհասկանալի տեղը հերսոտում ես, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ ռեակցիա տամ:

Դե հիմա մասնագիտականդ "պոլնի խոդ տո"ւ հանուն լուսավորչական գործունեության  :Smile: 
Էս գրառմանս հարցում լուսավորիր, եթե զահլա ունես իհարկե  :Smile: 



> Հաշվի առնելով, որ փաստացի նոր կառավարությունը անցած տարի ընդամենը մի քանի ամիս է գործել , ուզում եմ հասկանալ, բյուջեի նախագիծը կամ նախահաշիվը (ճիշտը չգիտեմ պաշտոնապես ոնց է ձևակերպվում) որ կառավարությունն է կատարել? Գործող, թե նախորդ?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նախ ասեմ, որ ես էլ տնտեսագետ չեմ ու իմ գրառումը բացարձակ ոչ միասնագիտական էր:


Դե ինչու ե՞ս անիմաստ տերմինակոխում՝ «արտաբյուջետային», «հաշվառվել», «հաշվարկվող եկամուտների աճ» և այլն, սրանց ցանկացած միջին վիճակագրական հաշվապահ WTF ռեակցիա ա տալու:
ՈՒզում ես ասել՝ ինչ լավ ա, որ Հայ ժողովուրդը հիսթերիկ կերպով մեծամասամբ լիքը մաշած ավտո ա բերում լցնում Հայաստան ու մաքսատուրք տալիս, ու դրանից պետբյուջեյում փող ա ավելանու՞մ:

Նախ հիսթերիան սկսվել ա նրանից, որ եկող տարի ոչ ԵԱՏՄ երկրներից ներկրելու մաքսատուրքը մի քանի անգամ աճելու է:
Երկրորդ հերթին, ֆուֆլո ա սա, իմ կարծիքով ոչ մի ուրախանալու բան չկա բացի տխրելուց: Խոշոր հաշվով իրականում պետությունդ (կարդա՝ ժողովուրդդ) կորուստ ա ունենում հնամաշ ավտոներ ներկրելուց, 
որոնց շահագործման ծախսերը մեծ են, պիտանելիության ժամկետը կամ քիչ է, կամ՝ արդեն լրացած, էկոլոգիական նորմերին համապատասխանելը մեղմ ասած կասկածելի, 
անվտանգության նորմերի հարցի վրա էլ Հայ ժողովուրդը լրացուցիչ չիշիկ կանի՝ ռեմենները հանելով ու ABS-ի լույսերն անջատելով:
Գումարած, հաջորդ տարվանից ավելի շատ կներմուծվեն ռուսական արտադրության «գերանվտանգ», «գերորակյալ», «գերտնտեսապես ձեռնտու», «էկոլոգիապես մաքուր» մաշնեքը:
Դու չպիտի նայես, որ պետ բյուջե փող ա լցվում, պիտի նայես ում ջեբից ա լցվում ու ինչ ես ստանում էդ փողի դիմաց: Big picture:

----------

Varzor (25.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Դե ինչու ե՞ս անիմաստ տերմինակոխում՝ «արտաբյուջետային», «հաշվառվել», «հաշվարկվող եկամուտների աճ» և այլն, սրանց ցանկացած միջին վիճակագրական հաշվապահ WTF ռեակցիա ա տալու:
> ՈՒզում ես ասել՝ ինչ լավ ա, որ Հայ ժողովուրդը հիսթերիկ կերպով մեծամասամբ լիքը մաշած ավտո ա բերում լցնում Հայաստան ու մաքսատուրք տալիս, ու դրանից պետբյուջեյում փող ա ավելանու՞մ:
> 
> Նախ հիսթերիան սկսվել ա նրանից, որ եկող տարի ոչ ԵԱՏՄ երկրներից ներկրելու մաքսատուրքը մի քանի անգամ աճելու է:
> Երկրորդ հերթին, ֆուֆլո ա սա, իմ կարծիքով ոչ մի ուրախանալու բան չկա բացի տխրելուց: Խոշոր հաշվով իրականում պետությունդ (կարդա՝ ժողովուրդդ) կորուստ ա ունենում հնամաշ ավտոներ ներկրելուց, 
> որոնց շահագործման ծախսերը մեծ են, պիտանելիության ժամկետը կամ քիչ է, կամ՝ արդեն լրացած, էկոլոգիական նորմերին համապատասխանելը մեղմ ասած կասկածելի, 
> անվտանգության նորմերի հարցի վրա էլ Հայ ժողովուրդը լրացուցիչ չիշիկ կանի՝ ռեմենները հանելով ու ABS-ի լույսերն անջատելով:
> Գումարած, հաջորդ տարվանից ավելի շատ կներմուծվեն ռուսական արտադրության «գերանվտանգ», «գերորակյալ», «գերտնտեսապես ձեռնտու», «էկոլոգիապես մաքուր» մաշնեքը:
> Դու չպիտի նայես, որ պետ բյուջե փող ա լցվում, պիտի նայես ում ջեբից ա լցվում ու ինչ ես ստանում էդ փողի դիմաց: Big picture:


 :LOL:  Տերմինակոխ բառը վաղուց չէի լսել:

Դե, ինչպես միշտ` մեդալը 3 կողմ ունի:
Ես դրական կողմ էի տեսել` զուտ բյուջեի մուտքերի մասով: Բայց դու ավելի հեռու նայեցիր  :Smile: 

Միանշանակ համամիտ եմ` երկարաժամկետ առումով, հնամաշ ու վթարված մեքենաների այսպիսի մեծաքանակ ներմուծումը լավ բաների չի բերելու: Ու մասնավորապես հարվածելու է էդ մեքենաները շահագործող քաղաքացիների գրպանին (մի ավտո էլ ես եմ ուզում բերել  :Think: )

Տեսակետ կա, որ ներմուծված մեքենաների մեծ մասի համար գնորդ են հանդիսանալու ԵՏՄ անդամ այլ երկրների քաղաքացիները, բայց ես էդ տեսակետը չեմ կիսում միայն ունեցածս զուտ անձնական ինֆորմացիայի հիման վրա:
Ուղղակի որևէ տվյալ չունեմ, թե ներկայումս կամ ասենք 2018-ի վերջին եռամսյակից մինչև հիմա ներմուծված մեքենաների որ մասն են գնել ԵՏՄ-ցիները:
Պետությունը պիտի որ նման տվյալներ ունենա:

3-րդ կողմն էլ, ԻՀԿ, էնա, որ բավականին մեծ թվով մարդիկ արդեն քանի տարի է ապրում են մեքենաների վաճառքից ստացվող եկամուտների հաշվին: Բա հաջորդ տարվանից ինչ են անելու? Հաստատ գիտեմ, որ բողոքելու են, բայց ամենայն հավանականությամբ անարդյունք:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Տեսակետ կա, որ ներմուծված մեքենաների մեծ մասի համար գնորդ են հանդիսանալու ԵՏՄ անդամ այլ երկրների քաղաքացիները, բայց ես էդ տեսակետը չեմ կիսում միայն ունեցածս զուտ անձնական ինֆորմացիայի հիման վրա:
> Ուղղակի որևէ տվյալ չունեմ, թե ներկայումս կամ ասենք 2018-ի վերջին եռամսյակից մինչև հիմա ներմուծված մեքենաների որ մասն են գնել ԵՏՄ-ցիները:
> Պետությունը պիտի որ նման տվյալներ ունենա:


Ինչի չգիտե՞ս, որ օրինակ ղազախները Հայաստանից ավտո ա որ կրում են..

Ասեմ ավելին՝ հայկական համարներով են կրում, որ հետո իրենց հայրենիքում ինչ ուզեն անեն ու բռնող չլինի ))

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչի չգիտե՞ս, որ օրինակ ղազախները Հայաստանից ավտո ա որ կրում են..
> Ասեմ ավելին՝ հայկական համարներով են կրում, որ հետո իրենց հայրենիքում ինչ ուզեն անեն ու բռնող չլինի ))


Չէ, գիտեմ, որ Ղազախստանից էլ, Ռուսաստանից էլ գնում են մեր բերած մեքենաները, բայց թե ներմուծվածի որ մասն են գնում, որևէ թիվ չգիտեմ: Իմ ունեցած անձնական տվյալներով ոչ ավել, քան 3-ից մեկ մեքենան: Բայց էդ թվի հիման վրա ընդհանուր դատողություն դժվար անեմ:

----------

Գաղթական (25.07.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Արմեն Գրիգորյանի հետ հարցազրույցը լսե՞լ եք․ 2020-ից 150կմ Հայաստանը Արցախին կապող նոր ճանապարհի շինարարություն, քննարկվող ուղղություններից՝ Կապան-Հադրութ։ Մյուս հետաքրքիր մեկնաբանությունն այն էր, որ (ենթակառուցվածքային) զարգմացման bottleneck-ը ոչ թե ֆինանսականն է, այլ հենց ծրագրային մտածողության մինչ այժմ պակասը։ Էս գոյթւոյւն ունեցող ճանապարհի (Կովսականով) բարելավման մասի՞ն ա, տեսնես, թե՞ նոր։ Ինչ-որ մեկը էս վերջերս Կովսականի կողմերը եղե՞լ ա, Սյունիքից էդ կողմ ճանապարհը ի՞նչ վիճակում ա։

----------

Varzor (25.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անցավ:
> 
> Տնաշեն, հետդ մենակ զուտ տնտեսագիտական սահմանումներով չեմ կարող խոսել` էդքան գիտելիք տնտեսագիտությունից չունեմ:
> Բայց որ անհասկանալի տեղը հերսոտում ես, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ ռեակցիա տամ:


Ապեր, ես ինքս գրեթե երբեք ոչ մեկի հետ Ակումբում տերմիններով չեմ խոսում: Գտնում եմ, որ սիրուն չի…  :LOL:  Կարող ա մի երկու-երեք դեպք եղած լինի էս տաս տարվա մեջ, էն էլ դրանից հետո ինձ վատ եմ զգացել: Ստեղ քննարկումների համար քթի ծակն ու տրամաբանությունը լրիվ հերիք են, ու Ակումբի լավն էլ հենց էն ա, որ բոլորը ունեն հենց էտ որակները: Դրա համար էլ, որ մարդիկ անտեղի տերմիններ են օգտագործում, որից բան չեն հասկանում, ներող, անկախ ինձանից արձագանքս ոչ ադեկվատ ա դառնում, ներող… 




> Դե հիմա մասնագիտականդ "պոլնի խոդ տո"ւ հանուն լուսավորչական գործունեության 
> Էս գրառմանս հարցում լուսավորիր, եթե զահլա ունես իհարկե


Մասնագիտական խոդ տալու կաիրք չկա, ապեր: ՖինՆախի երեկ գործի ընդունված առաջին կարգի մասնագետը արդեն գիտի, որ կա բյուջետային օրացույց, որին պիտի բոլորը հետևեն: Մի տարօրինակ օրինաչափությամբ Հայաստանում, ի տարբերություն լիքը նմանատիպ երկրների, գրեթե երբեք չեն շեղվել օրացույցից, անկախ նրանից, թե ով ա եղել նախարարը կամ վարչապետը, ու էս շատ շատ կարևոր ա:

Հիմա ըստ էության. բյուջեի կազմման գործընթացը սկսվում ա ՄԺԾԾ-ի կազմումից, որը սկսվում ա հունվարից: Սինքն, 2019-2021 ՄԺԾԾ-ն սկսել ա կազմել դեռ Կարեն Կարապետյանի կառավարությունը 2018-ի հունվարից, բայց հաստատել ա արդեն Փաշինյանի կառավարությունը 2018-ի հուլիսն։ Չեմ կարծում, որ մի ամսվա մեջ նոր կառավարությունը էական փոփոխություններ աներ նախագծում։ 

Հետո, 2019-2021 ՄԺԾԾ հիմքի վրա, հուլիսից սկսում են տարեկան բյուջեի, այսինքն 2019թ պետական բյուջեի նախագծի աշխատանքները, ու բյուջեի մասին օրենքի նախագիծը հաստատել ա Փաշինյանի կառավարությունը, օրենքն ընդունվել ա հին ԱԺ-ի կողմից՝ 2018-ի նոյեմբերին։ 

Էս սաղ զուտ ֆորմալ առումով բացատորությունները։ Հիմա թե ինչքանով կարելի ա սա ամբողջությամբ համարել Փաշինյանի կառավորության բյուջե, դժվարանում եմ ասել։ Քանի որ, սենց մի քանի հարցեր կան․ 

- Բյուջեն ինքը բավականին կոնսերվատիվ ու ոչ ճկուն փաստաթուղթ ա, ու կես տարվա մեջ դրամատիկ փոփոխություններ անել նույնիսկ տեսականորեն հնարավոր չի։ Ստեղ կտրուկ շարժումները (ասենք բռնել ու թոշակները կամ աշխատավարձերը կրկնապատկել) կարող ա երկրի պետական ֆինանսական համակարգը կագնացնեն կռախի առաջ։ 

- Աշխարհի բոլոր երկրների բյուջեների մի հսկայակаն մասը, ՀՀ-ում մոտ մոտ 87%-ը, ընթացիկ ծախսերն են, որոնց մեջ էլ մի հսկայական մասը ոչ ճկուն ծախսեր են, որոնք օրենսդրորեն պարտադիր են ու ուզեն չուզեն նույն չափով պիտի անեն, Փաշինյանը լինի թե Պողոսը։ Դրանք են աշխատավարձերը, պետական պարտքի սպասարկումը, սոցիալական ապահովությունն ու կենսաթոշակները, համայնքներին տրվող դոտացիաները ․․․․ 

Հարց, տակը ի՞նչ մնանց, որը նոր կառավարությունը կարա օգտագործի, որ մի նոր բան անի կամ տնտեսությունը խթանի․ հիմնականում կապիտալ ծախսերը (կապիտալ նորոգում, շինարարություն, ակտիվների ձեռքբերում և այլն) պայմանագրային ծառայություների ձեռքբերում (ասենք հիվանդանոցների պատվեր, որ ավելի ատ մարդ ձրի բուժվի) մեկ էլ էն, որ էս տարվանից մտցրել են, համայնքներին տրվող սուբվենցիաներ համայնքային ծրագրերի համար, որը ոնց որ ահագին լավ ա աշխատում։ Գումարած, եթե բյուջեից գողությունը կանգնեցնում ես, ահագին խնայողություններ ես ունենում, այսինքն  նույն գումարով կարելի ա ասենք ավելի շատ ճանապարհ նորոգել ու կառուցել, որը ոնց որ արվում ա։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա, մինչև էս բյուջեն լիարժեք դառնա նոր կառավորության բյուջե, մի քանի բյուջետային ցիկլ ա պետք, որ բյուջեի մեջ լուրջ կառուցվածքային փոփոխությունները արվեն․ ասենք, կապիտալ ծախսերի կշիռը մեծանա, նոր ծրագրային նախաձեռնություններ լինեն, որը պետությունը կպատվիրակի մասնավորին և այլն և այլն։ Ու էս սաղ պիտի արվի զգույշ, քանի որ մի քիչ կտրուկ ու չմտածված քայլեր, որ պետությունը սկսում ա վճարումները ուշացնել, ապառքներ են ձևավորվում, սկսում ա գլխից դուրս պարտքեր վերցնել, ու ազգովի ընկնում ենք տխուր տեղ։

----------

Varzor (25.07.2019), Գաղթական (26.07.2019), Ծլնգ (25.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գումարած, հաջորդ տարվանից ավելի շատ կներմուծվեն ռուսական արտադրության «գերանվտանգ», «գերորակյալ», «գերտնտեսապես ձեռնտու», «էկոլոգիապես մաքուր» մաշնեքը:


Կարող ա հազար տոկոս ճիշտ չեմ հասկացել, բայց սենց մի պահ կա։ Մաքսատուրքից, ու ոնց ահասկանում ֆիզիկական անձանց համար նաև ԱԱՀ-ից, ազատվում են ԵԱՏՄ տարածքում արտադրված ավտոմեքենաները, որոնք պարտադիր չի, որ հենց ռուսական արտադրության Ժիգուլները լինեն: Ռուսաստանում, կարծեմ նաև Բելառուսում ու Ղազախստանում ֆիրմաչները լիքը գործարաններ են բացել, որտեղ արտադրվում են (իրականում ուղղակի զբոռկայա արվում) Toyota, Ford, Kia, Hyundai, Renault ու լիքը այլ ավտոներ։ Ու սրանք սաղ ընկնում են էս նոր օրենքի տակ։ 

Գումարած, մինչև հինգ տարվա ավտոների համար մաքսատուրքը քիչ ա փոխվում, այսիքն գնի վրա ազդեցությունը շատ չի լիելու։ 

Չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա կոնտքստում, բայց ասածս ինչ ա ․․․ էս նոր կարգը էնքան էլ վատ բան չի էլի։ Հա, լիքը մարդ դրանով փող ա աշխատում, բայց մենք էլ հո գիտենք թե ինչ կարգի ժեխ ա գալիս Հայաստան ու քշվում փողոցներում։ Հա, մի քանի հոգի էլ ղազախների վրա բիզնես են արվում։ Բայց դե, փաստը էն ա, որ Հայաստանը դառել ա մեքենաների գերեզմանոց։ Գումարած Երևանում ով ասես, ինչ կարգի ավտո ասես ու ոնց ասես չի քշում, դրա համար էլ սաղ քաղաքը պռոբկայա ու վթարներ՝ լիքը զոհերով։ Մյուս կողմից էլ, բա մարդիկ ինչ անեն, քաղաքում տրանսպոտ չկա։ Այսինքնս, էկալոգիա, հասարակական տրասնպորտ, երթևեկության անվտանգություն, մարդկանց ունեցած փող ավոտ առնելու համար, սաղ փոխկապակցված ա։ Big picture:  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (25.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արմեն Գրիգորյանի հետ հարցազրույցը լսե՞լ եք․ 2020-ից 150կմ Հայաստանը Արցախին կապող նոր ճանապարհի շինարարություն, քննարկվող ուղղություններից՝ Կապան-Հադրութ։ Մյուս հետաքրքիր մեկնաբանությունն այն էր, որ (ենթակառուցվածքային) զարգմացման bottleneck-ը ոչ թե ֆինանսականն է, այլ հենց ծրագրային մտածողության մինչ այժմ պակասը։ Էս գոյթւոյւն ունեցող ճանապարհի (Կովսականով) բարելավման մասի՞ն ա, տեսնես, թե՞ նոր։ Ինչ-որ մեկը էս վերջերս Կովսականի կողմերը եղե՞լ ա, Սյունիքից էդ կողմ ճանապարհը ի՞նչ վիճակում ա։


Ինձ թվում ա գրեթե զրոյից արվող ճանապարհ պիտի լինի։ Կարող ա ընդհանուր ուղղությունը մնացած լինի երեսուն տարի առաջվանից, բայց փաստացի ճանապարհ չի լինի։ Ինչի եմ սենց ենթադրում․ Գորիսից դեպի նախկին Ղուբաթլույի զորամասերը գնացող ճանապարհը յանի կա, բայց փաստացի չկա։ Երեք ժամում հասնում ես Գորիս, հետո էլի երեք ժամում մի 50կմ ճանապարհ ես հազիվ անցնում։

Հ․Գ․ Հետո, Հայաստանի մեջ ճանապարհներ կան, որ արդեն վաղուց ճանապարհ չեն, խելքս բան չի կտրում, որ Կապան-Կովսական-Հարդրութ ճանապարհից բան մնացած կլինի։ Ու որ սարքեն, պիտի Վարդենիս-Մարտակերտի որակի ճանապարհ սարքեն, որ իրոք իմաստ ունենա։ Այսինքն կապիտալ համարյա զրոյից որակով սարքեն։

----------

Varzor (25.07.2019), Ծլնգ (25.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Մասնագիտական խոդ տալու կաիրք չկա, ապեր: ՖինՆախի երեկ գործի ընդունված առաջին կարգի մասնագետը արդեն գիտի, որ կա բյուջետային օրացույց, որին պիտի բոլորը հետևեն: Մի տարօրինակ օրինաչափությամբ Հայաստանում, ի տարբերություն լիքը նմանատիպ երկրների, գրեթե երբեք չեն շեղվել օրացույցից, անկախ նրանից, թե ով ա եղել նախարարը կամ վարչապետը, ու էս շատ շատ կարևոր ա:


Թանքյու քե մատաղ  :Smile: 

Այսինքն նոր կառավարության խնդիրը բյուջեի մասով ճիշտ և անթալան-որակով կատարողականի ապահովումն է։ Դե ոնց որ էդ մասով գործերը վատ չեն, դատելով հնչող հայտարարություններից ու թվերից։


Հ․Գ․
Ես ֆիննախի մենակ կողքով եմ անցել  :LOL:  Մի քանի գործնական հարցեր եղել են, բայց զուտ տեխնիկական: Ու միշտ հետաքրքրել է, թե մարդիկ ինչով են զբաղված ներսում։ Ժամանակին ընկերներ ունեի, մեկն էլ հենց բյուջեի պլանավորման բաժնում, բայց բան չէր պատմում՝ ճիշտ էր անում  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Արմեն Գրիգորյանի հետ հարցազրույցը լսե՞լ եք․ 2020-ից 150կմ Հայաստանը Արցախին կապող նոր ճանապարհի շինարարություն, քննարկվող ուղղություններից՝ Կապան-Հադրութ։ Մյուս հետաքրքիր մեկնաբանությունն այն էր, որ (ենթակառուցվածքային) զարգմացման bottleneck-ը ոչ թե ֆինանսականն է, այլ հենց ծրագրային մտածողության մինչ այժմ պակասը։ Էս գոյթւոյւն ունեցող ճանապարհի (Կովսականով) բարելավման մասի՞ն ա, տեսնես, թե՞ նոր։ Ինչ-որ մեկը էս վերջերս Կովսականի կողմերը եղե՞լ ա, Սյունիքից էդ կողմ ճանապարհը ի՞նչ վիճակում ա։


Ապ, եթե չեմ սխալվում Կապան-Հադրութը դեռ սովետի ժամանակվա նախագիծ էր։ Նույնիսկ հիշում եմ, թե ինչպես էին հողային աշխատանքներ տանում, բայց եկավ 88-ը․․․
Զուտ դրանից ելնելով, կարծում եմ, որ համարյա զրոյից ճանապարհ են կառուցելու։

----------


## Varzor

> Կարող ա հազար տոկոս ճիշտ չեմ հասկացել, բայց սենց մի պահ կա։ Մաքսատուրքից, ու ոնց ահասկանում ֆիզիկական անձանց համար նաև ԱԱՀ-ից, ազատվում են ԵԱՏՄ տարածքում արտադրված ավտոմեքենաները, որոնք պարտադիր չի, որ հենց ռուսական արտադրության Ժիգուլները լինեն: Ռուսաստանում, կարծեմ նաև Բելառուսում ու Ղազախստանում ֆիրմաչները լիքը գործարաններ են բացել, որտեղ արտադրվում են (իրականում ուղղակի զբոռկայա արվում) Toyota, Ford, Kia, Hyundai, Renault ու լիքը այլ ավտոներ։ Ու սրանք սաղ ընկնում են էս նոր օրենքի տակ։ 
> 
> Գումարած, մինչև հինգ տարվա ավտոների համար մաքսատուրքը քիչ ա փոխվում, այսիքն գնի վրա ազդեցությունը շատ չի լիելու։


Ապ, ճիշտ ես ասում։
Բայց մենակ զբորկա չեն անում։ Նաև շատ բաղադրամասեր արտադրում են, մասնավորապես թափքի "ժեշտեղենը", շատ մասեր ներմուծում նույնիսկ Չինաստանից։
Ու որքանով հասկացել եմ ԵՏՄ տարածքում արտադրված մեքենա ունեցողների ու նաև վաճառող ընկերությունների հետ զրուցելիս, որակական առումով բավականին զիջում են նույնիսկ Թուրքիայում հավաքված մեքենաներին։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինձ թվում ա գրեթե զրոյից արվող ճանապարհ պիտի լինի։ Կարող ա ընդհանուր ուղղությունը մնացած լինի երեսուն տարի առաջվանից, բայց փաստացի ճանապարհ չի լինի։ Ինչի եմ սենց ենթադրում․ Գորիսից դեպի նախկին Ղուբաթլույի զորամասերը գնացող ճանապարհը յանի կա, բայց փաստացի չկա։ Երեք ժամում հասնում ես Գորիս, հետո էլի երեք ժամում մի 50կմ ճանապարհ ես հազիվ անցնում։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Հետո, Հայաստանի մեջ ճանապարհներ կան, որ արդեն վաղուց ճանապարհ չեն, խելքս բան չի կտրում, որ Կապան-Կովսական-Հարդրութ ճանապարհից բան մնացած կլինի։ Ու որ սարքեն, պիտի Վարդենիս-Մարտակերտի որակի ճանապարհ սարքեն, որ իրոք իմաստ ունենա։ Այսինքն կապիտալ համարյա զրոյից որակով սարքեն։


Հա, մի երկու նյութ գտա․ ոնցոր Արցախում նոյեմբերից խոսում էին կապան-կովսական ճանապարհի նախագծման աշխատանքների սկզբի մասին։ Մի երեք շաբաթ առաջ էլ ժիգուլի ա Կապանից Կովսական գնալուց ձորը ընկել․․․ նենց որ ճանապարհը տեղացիք օգտագործում են, բայց երևի տանկերի համար նախատեսված ճանապարհ ա։ Ոնցոր Կովսականի կողմերը ահագին սիրիհայերի էին վերաբնակեցրել, ասի կարող ա ճանապարհն էլ լավ գրունտային մակարդակի են հասցրել․․․ ի դեպ Վարդենիս-Մարտակերտ ճանապարհը մինչև «կառուցումն» էլ էր գժոտ վիճակում, ուղղակի ասֆալտ վրեն չկար  :LOL:  շատ ավելի լավ վիճակում, քան ասենք Շորժա-Վարդենիս կտորը՝ թե ճանապարհի կառուցումից առաջ, թե հետո։ Ու նոր կառուցելուց հետո էլ սահմանից մինչև Քարվաճառի խաչմերուկ տանող կտորի ահագին մաս շատ շուտ պրծած վիճակում հայտնվեց։ Չնայած էս երկուսն էլ երևի ոսկու հանքի շահագործման հետ ա կապված (տեղացիք ասում էին էտ քանդված մասերում ջուր ա դուրս տալիս, բայց դե եթե տենց ա, ուրեմն դրենաժային գործերը լավ չեն նախատեսվել/արվել)։

Ինչևէ, հուսանք էս մեկը շուտ ու որակով կսարքեն․․․ Կովսական-Ջրական-Հադրութ միջանցքը վերաբնակեցման լավ պոտենցիալ ունի, ճանապարհը ահագին իմպուլս կարա տա։

----------

Տրիբուն (25.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապ, ճիշտ ես ասում։
> Բայց մենակ զբորկա չեն անում։ Նաև շատ բաղադրամասեր արտադրում են, մասնավորապես թափքի "ժեշտեղենը", շատ մասեր ներմուծում նույնիսկ Չինաստանից։
> Ու որքանով հասկացել եմ ԵՏՄ տարածքում արտադրված մեքենա ունեցողների ու նաև վաճառող ընկերությունների հետ զրուցելիս, որակական առումով բավականին զիջում են նույնիսկ Թուրքիայում հավաքված մեքենաներին։


Ընկեր, ինձ թվում ա էտ խոսակցությունների ահագին մասը միֆ ա, էն խադավակ ախպերները որ ասում են. «արա դե ճապոյնյայի զբոռկեն ուրիշ ա էլի, էս ռուսականին մատով սխմըմ ես կռիլոն մինչև ռաձիատռը փոս ա քցում»: Ահագին գրվել ա էս մասին, ու իմ կարծիքն էլ ա էն, որ Toyota Camry-ն չի կարա վատ ավտո լինի, որտեղ ուզում են հավաքած լինեն, ու տենց աչք ծակող որակի տարբերություններ ճապոնացիները երբեք թույլ չեն տա։ Ես օրինակ, որ նոր մեքենա առնեմ, առանց մտածելու կառնեմ Ռուսաստանում հավաքած Toyota ու մի րոպե չեմ մտածի, որ կարող ա որակով զիջի ուրիշ տեղ հավաքածին։ 

Գիտե՞ս էս ինչի ա նման, էն խաշի ժամանակ նույն շշով դրած արաղի որակից խոսացողներից։     :LOL:

----------

Varzor (25.07.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կարող ա հազար տոկոս ճիշտ չեմ հասկացել, բայց սենց մի պահ կա։ Մաքսատուրքից, ու ոնց ահասկանում ֆիզիկական անձանց համար նաև ԱԱՀ-ից, ազատվում են ԵԱՏՄ տարածքում արտադրված ավտոմեքենաները, որոնք պարտադիր չի, որ հենց ռուսական արտադրության Ժիգուլները լինեն: Ռուսաստանում, կարծեմ նաև Բելառուսում ու Ղազախստանում ֆիրմաչները լիքը գործարաններ են բացել, որտեղ արտադրվում են (իրականում ուղղակի զբոռկայա արվում) Toyota, Ford, Kia, Hyundai, Renault ու լիքը այլ ավտոներ։ Ու սրանք սաղ ընկնում են էս նոր օրենքի տակ։ 
> 
> Գումարած, մինչև հինգ տարվա ավտոների համար մաքսատուրքը քիչ ա փոխվում, այսիքն գնի վրա ազդեցությունը շատ չի լիելու։ 
> 
> Չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա կոնտքստում, բայց ասածս ինչ ա ․․․ էս նոր կարգը էնքան էլ վատ բան չի էլի։ Հա, լիքը մարդ դրանով փող ա աշխատում, բայց մենք էլ հո գիտենք թե ինչ կարգի ժեխ ա գալիս Հայաստան ու քշվում փողոցներում։ Հա, մի քանի հոգի էլ ղազախների վրա բիզնես են արվում։ Բայց դե, փաստը էն ա, որ Հայաստանը դառել ա մեքենաների գերեզմանոց։ Գումարած Երևանում ով ասես, ինչ կարգի ավտո ասես ու ոնց ասես չի քշում, դրա համար էլ սաղ քաղաքը պռոբկայա ու վթարներ՝ լիքը զոհերով։ Մյուս կողմից էլ, բա մարդիկ ինչ անեն, քաղաքում տրանսպոտ չկա։ Այսինքնս, էկալոգիա, հասարակական տրասնպորտ, երթևեկության անվտանգություն, մարդկանց ունեցած փող ավոտ առնելու համար, սաղ փոխկապակցված ա։ Big picture:


Իմ կարզինկով երկու հատ պրոբլեմ կա․
1. 2020 թվից մաքսատուրքը կտրուկ ավելանում է հին թվերի մեքենաների վրա, ինչը ընդհանուր առմամբ հրաշալի է՝ մեզ պետք չեն մաշված, կասկածելի որակի մեքենաներ։ *Բայց*, քանի որ Հայ ժողովդրի գնողունակությունը ցածր է, այսինքն մենք մեծամասամբ մաշված մեքենա ենք կարողանում առնել, ապա *հենց էս պահին* Հայ ժողովուրդը կատաղած ներկրում է այն չմո մեքենաները, որոնցից 2020 թվից հետո ուզում ենք ազատվել, ինչ-որ տեղ թիվ էի տեսել՝ 140 հազար հատ տշած մեքենա։ Հիմա կհարցնես, բաց ո՞նց պիտի անեին։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ կտրուկ՝ ոնց աջ ղեկով մեքենաների վրա արեցին, կոնկրետ օրվանից կտրուկ արգելեին էսինչ չափորոշիչներին չհամապատասխանող ավտոմեքենաների ներմուծումը։ Ժողովուրդը կհելներ, կգոռգռար, ոնց Իջևանի ծառ կտրողները, բայց կբացատրվեին, ու կհանգստացվեին։ Արդյունքում Հայաստան լրացուցիչ խլամ չէր ներմուծվի, մինչև լավ օրերի գալը, նենց չի, որ հենց էս պահին Հայաստանում մեքենաների դեֆիցիտ կար, ես կարծում եմ, որ ավելցուկ կար։
2. Ռուսաստանում արտադրված ոչ ռուսական ֆիրմաների մոդելները ահագին սահմանափակ են, դրանց դետալների 50-60%-ը էլի արտադրվում են Ռուսաստանում, և ամենակաևորը՝ ինձ թվում է, որ այդ մեքենաները արտադրվում են ԵԱՏՄ-ի համար գործող հուսալիության, անվտանգության, ու էկոլոգիական ստանդարտներով, այսինքն վայթե եվրոպական ու ամերիկյան հին ավտոներն ու ռուսական նոր ավտոները նույն ծովաբողկն են լինելու, եթե ոչ ավելի վատը։ Եվ ամենայն հավանականությամբ, հաշվի առնելով Հայ ժողովդրի գնողունակության ցածր լինելը, գերակշռող ներմուծվող ավտոները լինելու են ռուսական ֆիրմայի խլամը, կամ էլ Ռուսաստանում խփած, մի կերպ դզած ռենոները, նիսաններն ու ֆոլկսվագենները։ Այսինքն էղած տխմար վիճակի զգալի կերպով բարելավվելու հույս մոտ ապագայում վայթե ես չեմ տեսնում էս խաղերից։
Մնում ա հասկանանք 2020 թվից մաքսատուրքը ոնց ա ազդելու էլեկտրական մեքենաների վրա։

----------

Varzor (25.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ընկեր, ինձ թվում ա էտ խոսակցությունների ահագին մասը միֆ ա, էն խադավակ ախպերները որ ասում են. «արա դե ճապոյնյայի զբոռկեն ուրիշ ա էլի, էս ռուսականին մատով սխմըմ ես կռիլոն մինչև ռաձիատռը փոս ա քցում»: Ահագին գրվել ա էս մասին, ու իմ կարծիքն էլ ա էն, որ Toyota Camry-ն չի կարա վատ ավտո լինի, որտեղ ուզում են հավաքած լինեն, ու տենց աչք ծակող որակի տարբերություններ ճապոնացիները երբեք թույլ չեն տա։ Ես օրինակ, որ նոր մեքենա առնեմ, առանց մտածելու կառնեմ Ռուսաստանում հավաքած Toyota ու մի րոպե չեմ մտածի, որ կարող ա որակով զիջի ուրիշ տեղ հավաքածին։ 
> 
> Գիտե՞ս էս ինչի ա նման, էն խաշի ժամանակ նույն շշով դրած արաղի որակից խոսացողներից։


Չի բացառվում, որ իրոք ուռճացված են լուրերը` մեքենան ներկրողներին ձեռնտու է:
Բայց հենց Toyota սրահից էին բողոքում` երաշխիքային սպասարկման հետ կապված ծախսերը շատ են ռուսաստանի արտադրած Camry-ների ու Corola-ների գործարանային թերությունների պատճառով: Հիմա կարծեմ էլ ռուսաստանից չեն բերում, բայց ինչ-որ արդեն վստահ չեմ:

Վարպետներմ էլ էին նշում, որ որոշ պահեստամասեր, մանավանդ պլաստիկ մասերը, համատեղելի չեն:
Մնացածի մասով բան չեմ կարող ասել` միայն ռուսաստանցիների կարծիքները, որոնց մեծ մասը կարծում եմ ուղղակի տուրք են տալիս սովետական ավանդույթներին` "ֆիրմա ավտո" ու տենց բաներ:

Ես ինքս չեմ ցանկանում ռուսաստանի արտադրանք գնել:

----------


## Gayl

> Ընկեր, ինձ թվում ա էտ խոսակցությունների ահագին մասը միֆ ա, էն խադավակ ախպերները որ ասում են. «արա դե ճապոյնյայի զբոռկեն ուրիշ ա էլի, էս ռուսականին մատով սխմըմ ես կռիլոն մինչև ռաձիատռը փոս ա քցում»: Ահագին գրվել ա էս մասին, ու իմ կարծիքն էլ ա էն, որ Toyota Camry-ն չի կարա վատ ավտո լինի, որտեղ ուզում են հավաքած լինեն, ու տենց աչք ծակող որակի տարբերություններ ճապոնացիները երբեք թույլ չեն տա։ Ես օրինակ, որ նոր մեքենա առնեմ, առանց մտածելու կառնեմ Ռուսաստանում հավաքած Toyota ու մի րոպե չեմ մտածի, որ կարող ա որակով զիջի ուրիշ տեղ հավաքածին։ 
> 
> Գիտե՞ս էս ինչի ա նման, էն խաշի ժամանակ նույն շշով դրած արաղի որակից խոսացողներից։


Տրիբուն ձյա? բա ես էլ գիտեմ ճաշակով տղա ես :Cool: 
Camry ին լավ ավտոա? այ ախպեր մանավանդ 2012 թ ից սկսած ըտեղ ավտո ես տեսնում? Անունը դրել եք չի փչանում, է հա 06 ն էլ չի փչանում :LOL:  Ախպերական կարծիքդ փոխի։
Բնականաբար ռուսականը շատ ավելի թույլ է քան ամերիկյանը, որտև ամերիկացիների պահանջները ավելի ուրիշ են։ Ռուսական զբոռկաները միանշանակ շատ վատն են։ Տեղից էլ camry  ին ավտո չի ու պլյուս ռուական?  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (26.07.2019), Տրիբուն (26.07.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Վարպետներմ էլ էին նշում, որ որոշ պահեստամասեր, մանավանդ պլաստիկ մասերը, համատեղելի չեն:
> 
> Ես ինքս չեմ ցանկանում ռուսաստանի արտադրանք գնել:


Խի մենակ պլաստիկ մասերը? Արա բա դրանց դերմանտինից սալոնը կամ օրինակ ճճճճճճճ կլասսի 
դինամիկները կամ վառելիքի ծախսը, էս որ թիվնա? Ոպշմ լիքը թերություն կարամ ասեմ։

----------

Varzor (26.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա? բա ես էլ գիտեմ ճաշակով տղա ես
> Camry ին լավ ավտոա? այ ախպեր մանավանդ 2012 թ ից սկսած ըտեղ ավտո ես տեսնում? Անունը դրել եք չի փչանում, է հա 06 ն էլ չի փչանում Ախպերական կարծիքդ փոխի։
> Բնականաբար ռուսականը շատ ավելի թույլ է քան ամերիկյանը, որտև ամերիկացիների պահանջները ավելի ուրիշ են։ Ռուսական զբոռկաները միանշանակ շատ վատն են։ Տեղից էլ camry  ին ավտո չի ու պլյուս ռուական?


Վաբշե տո իմ երազանքի ավտոն Mazda 6-ն ա: Իսկ երազանքի թանկ ավտոն Maserati Quattroporte-ն ա: Դե գնա  :Smile:  

Իսկ Toyota ուզում եմ գաջ ու պեմզաբլոկ տեղափոխելու համար:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վաբշե տո իմ երազանքի ավտոն Mazda 6-ն ա: Իսկ երազանքի թանկ ավտոն Maserati Quattroporte-ն ա: Դե գնա  
> 
> Իսկ Toyota ուզում եմ գաջ ու պեմզաբլոկ տեղափոխելու համար:


Տեսլա S քշելուցս հետո (2.5 վայրկեան 0-100կմ/ժ) ոչ մի բենզինով ավտոյի երազանք չունեմ, անտերը «գազին» սեղմելուց միանգամից երջանկանում ես տակդ :Ճ

----------

Ծլնգ (26.07.2019), Ներսես_AM (26.07.2019), Տրիբուն (26.07.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Խի մենակ պլաստիկ մասերը? Արա բա դրանց դերմանտինից սալոնը կամ օրինակ ճճճճճճճ կլասսի 
> դինամիկները կամ վառելիքի ծախսը, էս որ թիվնա? Ոպշմ լիքը թերություն կարամ ասեմ։


Եթե ռուսական արտադրանքի մեծ մասն իրոք դերմանտին ա ու 20թվից հետո հիմնականում էդ ա գալու,
ուրեմն Երևանում դրանց սալոնը կարգին կաշիով կամ բարձրորակ տեքստիլով ձևափոխելու ցեխ դնելը կարգին գործ կարա լինի  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (26.07.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Արմեն Գրիգորյանի հետ հարցազրույցը լսե՞լ եք․ 2020-ից 150կմ Հայաստանը Արցախին կապող նոր ճանապարհի շինարարություն, քննարկվող ուղղություններից՝ Կապան-Հադրութ։ Մյուս հետաքրքիր մեկնաբանությունն այն էր, որ (ենթակառուցվածքային) զարգմացման bottleneck-ը ոչ թե ֆինանսականն է, այլ հենց ծրագրային մտածողության մինչ այժմ պակասը։ Էս գոյթւոյւն ունեցող ճանապարհի (Կովսականով) բարելավման մասի՞ն ա, տեսնես, թե՞ նոր։ Ինչ-որ մեկը էս վերջերս Կովսականի կողմերը եղե՞լ ա, Սյունիքից էդ կողմ ճանապարհը ի՞նչ վիճակում ա։


Արցախի Քաղնախն ասում ա, որ մեկ այլ նոր ճանապարհն էլ են կառուցում.




> Ընթացքի մեջ է Քարվաճառ-Նորաբակ շրջանցիկ ճանապարհի կառուցման աշխատանքները:
> 
> Վարդենիս-Մարտակերտ ճանապարհից բացի, Արցախը Հայաստանին կապող շուրջ 25,5 կմ երկարությամբ ևս մեկ այլընտրանքային ճանապարհ է կառուցվում Քարվաճառ քաղաքից դեպի Գեղարքունիքի մարզի Նորաբակ-Շատվան գյուղերի ուղղությամբ, որը  Քարվաճառի և հարակից համայնքների բնակիչների համար զգալիորեն կկրճատի դեպի ՀՀ տանող ճանապարհն ու ժամանակը: 
> 
> Ներկայումս կատարվում է ծրագրի առաջին փուլը: Ճանապարհն  ավազակոպճային ծածկով է, հետագայում նախատեսվում է ասֆալտապատում: Նախագիծը մշակել է ,,Այգ,, ՍՊԸ-ն, աշխատանքները կյանքի է կոչում` ,,Հայկշին,, ընկերությունը:
> 
> ՀՀ հետ տնտեսական ու ռազմավարական նշանակության  նոր  ճանապարհ նախատեսվում է  կառուցել հարավային ուղղությամբ` Հադրութ շրջկենտրոնից դեպի Քաշաթաղի շրջանի Կովսական քաղաք` այնուհետև ՀՀ Սյունիքի մարզի Գորիս-Կապան ուղղությամբ:
> 
> Նախատեսվող շուրջ 150 կմ ճանապարհի նախագիծը մշակելու և կառուցումն իրականացնելու համար` այժմ քննարկումներ են ընթանում:



https://www.facebook.com/49228882425...777545?sfns=mo

----------

Varzor (26.07.2019), Ծլնգ (26.07.2019), Ներսես_AM (26.07.2019), Տրիբուն (26.07.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վաբշե տո իմ երազանքի ավտոն Mazda 6-ն ա: Իսկ երազանքի թանկ ավտոն Maserati Quattroporte-ն ա: Դե գնա  
> 
> Իսկ Toyota ուզում եմ գաջ ու պեմզաբլոկ տեղափոխելու համար:


ակումբում էր, թե մի ուրիշ հայկական ֆորումում, որ սիրած ժամացույցների բրենդներ էին քննարկում, մեկը՝ casio, մյուսն էլ՝ citizen, էն երրորդն էլ, թե բա էս բուդիլնիկները խի՞ եք քննարկում՝ ժամը վաշերոն կոնստանտինից ա սկսում  :LOL:  հիմա մազդա 6-ը ո՞ր օրվա մեքենան ա, որ հլը մի հատ էլ երազանքի լինի  :LOL:  մազերատին էլ՝ գրանդտուրիզմոն թողած չորսդռնի՞կն ա երազանքդ․․․

բայց վիշապն արդեն ասեց, էլեկտրական մեքենաների անմիջական պպտողական մոմենտի դարում բոլոր ներքին այրման շարժիչով մեքենաները ոնցոր ձիուն կպած սայլեր լինեն, անունը ուզում ա մազերատի լինի, ուզում ա՝ կյոնիգսեգ

Հ․Գ․
բայց մազդա 6-ի հետ հավես ժամփորթական հիշողություններ ունեմ կապված՝ կալիֆորնիայի ծովափի երկայնքով՝ վիշապի ականջը կանչի․․․ սպորտ 3 էի պատվիրել, էն էլ ուրիշի էին տվել, վարձակալության գործակալն էլ երթվում էր, որ 6ն ավելի լավն ա, որտև ավելի բարձր ա թիվը  :LOL: 

Հ․Հ․Գ․
ոնցոր մի քիչ թեմայից շեղվանք, հա՞  :Jpit:

----------


## Thom

<<ԱՍՔ>> ԳՈՄԻԿՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ (աքրոստիկոս)

Գ նացեք հեռու մեր սուրբ օրրանից,
Ո ր ձեզ չտեսնենք մեր <պատուհանից>>,,
Մ ի՞թե չեք տեսնում, որ երկիրը մեր,
Ի րենով չունի ձեր համար ստվեր,
Կ արո՞ղ եք իսպառ հեռանալ մեզնից,
Ն որ Հայաստանը զտել ձեզանից,
Ե վ եթե փորձեք նորից պրպտալ,
Ր ոպե դեռ չանցած՝ կդառնաք սգյալ, 
Ի նչ է՝ չե՞ք տեսնում, որ հողը Հայի,
Ն ման ծանր բեռ երբեք չի տանի...


Գևորգ Պետրոսյան, ԱԺ պատգամավոր

----------


## Progart

> <<ԱՍՔ>> ԳՈՄԻԿՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ (աքրոստիկոս)
> ....                 
> 
> Գևորգ Պետրոսյան, ԱԺ պատգամավոր


Էս վատ երազիս շարունակութիւնն ա, չէ՞։ հէսա զարթնելու եմ, չէ՞

----------


## Gayl

> Վաբշե տո իմ երազանքի ավտոն Mazda 6-ն ա: Իսկ երազանքի թանկ ավտոն Maserati Quattroporte-ն ա: Դե գնա  
> 
> Իսկ Toyota ուզում եմ գաջ ու պեմզաբլոկ տեղափոխելու համար:


Այ դա կուտվի։ Հենց ուզենաս առնես ձեն հանի մի 2 կարևոր խորհուրդ կտամ կոնկրետ մազդա 6 ի հետ կապված։

----------


## Thom

> Էս վատ երազիս շարունակութիւնն ա, չէ՞։ հէսա զարթնելու եմ, չէ՞


Չէ...

----------


## Varzor

> Խի մենակ պլաստիկ մասերը? Արա բա դրանց դերմանտինից սալոնը կամ օրինակ ճճճճճճճ կլասսի 
> դինամիկները կամ վառելիքի ծախսը, էս որ թիվնա? Ոպշմ լիքը թերություն կարամ ասեմ։


 :Hands Up: 
Ավտոները հասկացանք, բա ուղղաթիռնե՞րը ոնցն են  :LOL:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Էս վատ երազիս շարունակութիւնն ա, չէ՞։ հէսա զարթնելու եմ, չէ՞


խի՞ երազիդ մեջ գեյ էիր  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Այ դա կուտվի։ Հենց ուզենաս առնես ձեն հանի մի 2 կարևոր խորհուրդ կտամ կոնկրետ մազդա 6 ի հետ կապված։


Գայլ ջան, մի կողմ դնելով մեր նախկին տարաձայնությունները, մի երկու բառով կբացատրե՞ս, թե էդ ինչով ա մազդա 6-ը քեմրիից տենց լավը․ նենց չի որ տոյոտայի սեդանների մեծ սիրահար եմ, բայց դե հետաքրքրեց, թե մազդա 6-ի ինչը կուտվի, որ դրա ֆոնին քեմրին անճաշակություն ա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> <<ԱՍՔ>> ԳՈՄԻԿՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ (աքրոստիկոս)
> 
> Գ նացեք հեռու մեր սուրբ օրրանից,
> Ո ր ձեզ չտեսնենք մեր <պատուհանից>>,,
> Մ ի՞թե չեք տեսնում, որ երկիրը մեր,
> Ի րենով չունի ձեր համար ստվեր,
> Կ արո՞ղ եք իսպառ հեռանալ մեզնից,
> Ն որ Հայաստանը զտել ձեզանից,
> Ե վ եթե փորձեք նորից պրպտալ,
> ...


Պ ետրոսյան Գևոն գյուտ արեց․
Ա ռավոտ կանուխ աքլորեց,
Հ ոմոֆոբիան գեշով քոքած
Պ ոեզիա գլխներիս տեղաց։
Ա րա՛, գորձ արեք, գոոոորձ,
Ն ստած աթոռիդ, ասես՝ որձ,
(Ո ր սուրբ օրրանը փրկել կուզի,)
(Ղ ողանջում ես առանց զանգի,)
Ա վանդական աջաբ-սանդալ
Կ ուզես մաննայի տեղ դեմ տալ։
(Ա րի՛ տաք  տեղդ վեր ընգի,)
(Ն յարդերս էլ տուֆտովդ մի քլնգի։)

----------

Progart (26.07.2019), Sagittarius (27.07.2019), Thom (26.07.2019), Varzor (26.07.2019), Տրիբուն (26.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս վատ երազիս շարունակութիւնն ա, չէ՞։ հէսա զարթնելու եմ, չէ՞


Չէ, դու արթուն ես ու սա դառը իրականությունն ա։  :LOL: 

Գևորգ Պետրոսյանը էս Վենետիկի Հանձնաժողովի վերջին պատմությունից հետո իրան պատառոտում էր․ պետք է ամեն ինչ համապատասխանի սահմանադրությա՜նը, մենք թույլ չե՜նք տա, Հանձնաժողովը զորավո՜ր է ․․․ Էսօր, Արդարադատության նախարարը դիմել է Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովին Ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիայի առնչությամբ կարծիք ստանալու համար։  Խոսքի Վենետիկի Հանձնաժողովը հիմա էլ ասի, որ էս կոնվենցիան լրիվ համապատասխանում ա մեր սահմանադրությանը, ի՞նչ են ասելու։ Ասելու՞ են, լավ եկեք Թվմասյանին ռադ անենք, մենակ Կոնվենցիան մի ընդունեք, վախում ենք գոմիկներից։  :LOL:

----------

Progart (26.07.2019), Varzor (26.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գայլ ջան, մի կողմ դնելով մեր նախկին տարաձայնությունները, մի երկու բառով կբացատրե՞ս, թե էդ ինչով ա մազդա 6-ը քեմրիից տենց լավը․ նենց չի որ տոյոտայի սեդանների մեծ սիրահար եմ, բայց դե հետաքրքրեց, թե մազդա 6-ի ինչը կուտվի, որ դրա ֆոնին քեմրին անճաշակություն ա։


Mazda 6-ը վերջին մի 5-6 տարիներին սովորական մահկանացանուներիս համար արտադրված ամենասիրուն ավտոն ա։ Խփնվելու դիզայն ունի։

----------

Gayl (26.07.2019), Varzor (26.07.2019), Ծլնգ (26.07.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, մի կողմ դնելով մեր նախկին տարաձայնությունները, մի երկու բառով կբացատրե՞ս, թե էդ ինչով ա մազդա 6-ը քեմրիից տենց լավը․ նենց չի որ տոյոտայի սեդանների մեծ սիրահար եմ, բայց դե հետաքրքրեց, թե մազդա 6-ի ինչը կուտվի, որ դրա ֆոնին քեմրին անճաշակություն ա։


Մազդայի դիզայնը, սալոնի հագեցվածությունը, գտ մոդելը ի տարբերություն դրանց կաշիա օգտագործել ոչ թե անորակ դերմանտին ու վապշե էլեկտրոնիկայի հետ կապված լրիվ բրենդային ապրանքներա։ Արա էդ չմոները կարծեմ դաժէ BSM համակարգ չունեն։ Ու ամենակարևորը վառելիքի ծախսը քաղաքային պայմաններում ոչ թե 13-14 լիտրա այլ 9-10 լիտր։

----------

Freeman (31.07.2019), Ծլնգ (26.07.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Ավտոները հասկացանք, բա ուղղաթիռնե՞րը ոնցն են


Լավա լավա մնումա նորմալ հանդիպում կազմակերպեք։ ճճճ

----------

Varzor (26.07.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, մի կողմ դնելով մեր նախկին տարաձայնությունները, մի երկու բառով կբացատրե՞ս, թե էդ ինչով ա մազդա 6-ը քեմրիից տենց լավը․ նենց չի որ տոյոտայի սեդանների մեծ սիրահար եմ, բայց դե հետաքրքրեց, թե մազդա 6-ի ինչը կուտվի, որ դրա ֆոնին քեմրին անճաշակություն ա։


Պետքական թույն բան ասեմ։ Մազդա 6 ի գտ մոդելը կամ տ+ մոդելը թույլա տալիս 3 հատ շլանբաուն մեքենայիդ միջից բացես։ Մեր քաղաքի համար ամենապետքական բաննա երևի։ ճճ

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ու ամենակարևորը վառելիքի ծախսը քաղաքային պայմաններում ոչ թե 13-14 լիտրա այլ 9-10 լիտր։


Էս ի՞նչ թվեր են:
Նիսսանին բա հալալ չի՞:
Իմի ծախսը 4.5-5 ա, քաղաքային պայմաններում՝ պլյուս մինուս 7:

----------

Gayl (26.07.2019), Ծլնգ (26.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Էս ի՞նչ թվեր են:
> Նիսսանին բա հալալ չի՞:
> Իմի ծախսը 4.5-5 ա, քաղաքային պայմաններում՝ պլյուս մինուս 7:


11 համարից քիչ ծախսող չկա՝ էկոլոգիապես ամենամաքուր, ամենագնաց ու ամենա էժան պահվող տրանսպորտային միջոցն է մարդկության ողջ պատմության ընթացքում ։D

----------


## Varzor

> Պետքական թույն բան ասեմ։ Մազդա 6 ի գտ մոդելը կամ տ+ մոդելը թույլա տալիս 3 հատ շլանբաուն մեքենայիդ միջից բացես։ Մեր քաղաքի համար ամենապետքական բաննա երևի։ ճճ


Ի դեպ, քաղաքապետարանում, նաև արդեն դատարաններում ահագին դիմումներ ու բողոքներ կան հենց  էդ "շլանբաուն"-ների դեմ։ Մասնավորապես քաղաքի կենտրոնի բակերում տեղադրված արգելափակոցների (շլագբաու՞մ ) վերացման համար։
Նախորդ կառավարության օրերին հաղթում էին նրան, որոնք "ուժեղ" էին՝ մեկը դնում էր, մեկը հանում։ Հետաքրքիր է, թե հեղափոխությունից հետո ինչ վիճակ է։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ, քաղաքապետարանում, նաև արդեն դատարաններում ահագին դիմումներ ու բողոքներ կան հենց  էդ "շլանբաուն"-ների դեմ։ Մասնավորապես քաղաքի կենտրոնի բակերում տեղադրված արգելափակոցների *(շլագբաու՞մ )* վերացման համար։


Շլամավո ․․․  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2019), Varzor (26.07.2019), Ծլնգ (26.07.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Mazda 6-ը վերջին մի 5-6 տարիներին սովորական մահկանացանուներիս համար արտադրված ամենասիրուն ավտոն ա։ Խփնվելու դիզայն ունի։


հա, էս ԿՈԴՈ դիզայնը իսկապես թույնն ա․ որ առաջին անգամ էս դիզայնի լեզվով CX5 էի տեսել, չոքերս թուլացել էին  :Jpit:  բայց ճիշտն ասած executive sedan-ի կայֆերը մի քիչ մազդայի վրա չեն նայվում, որ գիտես մեջը մեկ ա մազդա ա․․․ ոնցոր genesis-ին նենց էլ աչքս չսովորեց, նենց էլ մազդայի սեդանների էս facelift-ը մի քիչ տարօրինակ ա աչքիս թվում․․․ բայց դե ամեն դեպքում երազանքի ավտոն հո մենակ արտաքին դիզայնը չի․․․




> Մազդայի դիզայնը, սալոնի հագեցվածությունը, գտ մոդելը ի տարբերություն դրանց կաշիա օգտագործել ոչ թե անորակ դերմանտին ու վապշե էլեկտրոնիկայի հետ կապված լրիվ բրենդային ապրանքներա։ Արա էդ չմոները կարծեմ դաժէ BSM համակարգ չունեն։ Ու ամենակարևորը վառելիքի ծախսը քաղաքային պայմաններում ոչ թե 13-14 լիտրա այլ 9-10 լիտր։


լավ, հասկացա․ փաստորեն մեծամասամբ դիզայնի հարց ա (խնայողությունը իմ քիչ ծիծաղելի են հիբրիդների ու էլեկտրականների հետ համեմատած, BSM-ն էլ, եսիմ, դրա մոմենտով մաշնա չէի ընտրի)։ Էս վերջի սերունդի մազդայի սեդանների մեջ չեմ էլ նստել, բայց հիշում եմ ահագին էժաննոց պլաստիկ էին վախտին սալոններում օգտագործում՝ անդուր մակարդակի, որ ճապոնականներից մեկ էլ սուզուկիների վրա կտեսնեիր։ Թե ներսի որակն էլ են բարձրացրել, հալալ ա։ Ամեն դեպքում ֆուլ սեդանների սիրահար չեմ, ու քեմրին ու 6-ը նույն ղայդա բողկ են աչքիս  :Jpit: 




> Պետքական թույն բան ասեմ։ Մազդա 6 ի գտ մոդելը կամ տ+ մոդելը թույլա տալիս 3 հատ շլանբաուն մեքենայիդ միջից բացես։ Մեր քաղաքի համար ամենապետքական բաննա երևի։ ճճ


Շլանբաունը ի՞նչ ա։ Նկատի ունես 3 տարբեր ռադիո բացիչներ կարաս ծրագրավորե՞ս։

----------


## Gayl

> լավ, հասկացա․ փաստորեն մեծամասամբ դիզայնի հարց ա (խնայողությունը իմ քիչ ծիծաղելի են հիբրիդների ու էլեկտրականների հետ համեմատած, BSM-ն էլ, եսիմ, դրա մոմենտով մաշնա չէի ընտրի)։ Էս վերջի սերունդի մազդայի սեդանների մեջ չեմ էլ նստել, բայց հիշում եմ ահագին էժաննոց պլաստիկ էին վախտին սալոններում օգտագործում՝ անդուր մակարդակի, որ ճապոնականներից մեկ էլ սուզուկիների վրա կտեսնեիր։ Թե ներսի որակն էլ են բարձրացրել, հալալ ա։ Ամեն դեպքում ֆուլ սեդանների սիրահար չեմ, ու քեմրին ու 6-ը նույն ղայդա բողկ են աչքիս 
> 
> 
> 
> Շլանբաունը ի՞նչ ա։ Նկատի ունես 3 տարբեր ռադիո բացիչներ կարաս ծրագրավորե՞ս։


Ծլնգ ծխած ես? Էլեկտրականի ու հիբրիդի անուն ով ա տվել? Քամրիի հետ ենք չէ համեմատում? Թեման մի տար չոլերը քցի։
Դե էդ եմ էլի ասում BSM  էս թվին տուֆտա թեմայա, բայց դրանք դաժէ էդ չունեն։
Նույն կարգի չեն, որտև քամրին դրսից տուֆտա, ներսից տուֆտա, իսկ մազդան ավելի սիրուն բւ որակյալ ա, չեմ ասում աուդիա, բայց վատ մեքենա չի։
Հա հա հենց դա էլ նկատի ունեի։

----------


## Gayl

> Էս ի՞նչ թվեր են:
> Նիսսանին բա հալալ չի՞:
> Իմի ծախսը 4.5-5 ա, քաղաքային պայմաններում՝ պլյուս մինուս 7:


Մազդա 3 ն էլա էդքան ծախսում :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Շլամավո ․․․


 :LOL:  մեր հըմար շլանբաուն ա :LOL:

----------

Varzor (26.07.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ծխած ես? Էլեկտրականի ու հիբրիդի անուն ով ա տվել? Քամրիի հետ ենք չէ համեմատում? Թեման մի տար չոլերը քցի։
> Դե էդ եմ էլի ասում BSM  էս թվին տուֆտա թեմայա, բայց դրանք դաժէ էդ չունեն։
> Նույն կարգի չեն, որտև քամրին դրսից տուֆտա, ներսից տուֆտա, իսկ մազդան ավելի սիրուն բւ որակյալ ա, չեմ ասում աուդիա, բայց վատ մեքենա չի։
> Հա հա հենց դա էլ նկատի ունեի։


չէ, ծխած չեմ, բենզինի հոտ եմ քաշած․․․ քեմրի հիբրիդներ հայաստան չե՞ն հասնում։ Որակյալը տարբեր ձև ա կարելի որոշել, բայց վստահելիությամբ չեմ հավատա թե մազդան տոյոտայից անց ա․․․ հա ավելի պրեմիում դիզայն ա ստացել վերջին սերունդը, բայց դե իմ ասածն էլ էն էր, որ ոչ մեկն ա եսիմ ինչ, ոչ էլ մյուսը, բայց թե մանր-մունր բաներով ենք համեմատում (ռադիո բացիչներ, կամ BSM խոսքի), հա, կարող ա ու մազդան ավելի լավն ա (չնայած կարծես քեմրիի վրա էլ օփշնը գոնե կա)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ասում եք էլի։ ՈՒրիշ որ երկիրը սենց բան կաներ։ 



> Հուրգադայում մնացած ավելի քան 119 ՀՀ քաղաքացուն Հայաստան վերադարձնելու կապակցությամբ հուլիսի 26-ին անցկացվել է ՀՀ կառավարության արտահերթ նիստ: Օրակարգում եղել է հայ զբոսաշրջիկների տեղափոխման ծախսի հարցը, որոշվել է հատկացնել 47.1 մլն դրամ: ՀՀ դեսպանությունը պայմանավորվածություն է ձեռք բերել հունական SpotAir ընկերության հետ՝ Հուրգադա-Երևան երկու չվերթ կազմակերպելու կապակցությամբ` հուլիսի 26-ին և հուլիսի 29-ին։


Թույն ա, բայց հուսով եմ էդ տուրիստականին/ավիաընկերությանը դատի կտան փողերը հետ կվերցնեն։

----------

Freeman (31.07.2019), Gayl (27.07.2019), Varzor (26.07.2019), Գաղթական (26.07.2019), Տրիբուն (26.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> չէ, ծխած չեմ, բենզինի հոտ եմ քաշած․․․ *քեմրի հիբրիդներ հայաստան չե՞ն հասնում*։


Քեմրի հիբրիդները Հայաստան դեռ դժվար հասնեն, քանի որ դրանց խնայողականությունը սկսում ա զգացվել մենակ էն դեպքում երբ բենզինը 1,8 եվրոյի կարգի ա, ու տարեկան նվազագույնը 15000կմ քշվում ա մեքենան։ Հակառակ դեպքում հիբրիդի համար ավել տված փողը դուրս չի գալիս։

Բայց մայիս-հունիսին Հորդանանում էր, Ուբերի տակ քշվող բոլոր ավտոները քեմրի, կիա օպտիմա ու ֆորդ մոնդեո հիբրիդներ էին։ Ինչ-որ հատուկ էկոլոգիական քաղաքականություն էր վարվում էտ հարցում, քանի որ բենզինը Հորդանանում թանկ չի։

----------

Ծլնգ (27.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ասում եք էլի։ ՈՒրիշ որ երկիրը սենց բան կաներ։ 
> Թույն ա, բայց հուսով եմ էդ տուրիստականին/ավիաընկերությանը դատի կտան փողերը հետ կվերցնեն։


Ուրիշ երկրներն էլ են անում, բայց մեզ մեր երկիրնա առաջնահերթ հետաքրքրում՝ հազիվ մի կառավարություն, որ դրսում դժվար կացության մեջ հայտնված իր քաղաքացիներին ձեռք է մեկնում  :Hands Up: 
Մենակ լավ չի, որ չվերթները 3 օրով իրարից տարբեր են։ Բա մարդիկ Էնտեղ ի՞նչ են անելու էդ քանի օրը  :Sad: 

Եթե գտնեն (ԱԱԾ-ի ականջը կանչի  :LOL:  ) ապա մինչև վերջին լուման անպայման կքերթեն։ Դա նաև լավ դաս կլինի այլ կասկածելի կամ վատ աշխատող ընկերություններին։

Հ․Գ․
Էդ նորությունը ո՞ր աղբյուրից է։

----------


## Varzor

> Քեմրի հիբրիդները Հայաստան դեռ դժվար հասնեն, քանի որ դրանց խնայողականությունը սկսում ա զգացվել մենակ էն դեպքում երբ բենզինը 1,8 եվրոյի կարգի ա, ու տարեկան նվազագույնը 15000կմ քշվում ա մեքենան։ Հակառակ դեպքում հիբրիդի համար ավել տված փողը դուրս չի գալիս։
> 
> Բայց մայիս-հունիսին Հորդանանում էր, Ուբերի տակ քշվող բոլոր ավտոները քեմրի, կիա օպտիմա ու ֆորդ մոնդեո հիբրիդներ էին։ Ինչ-որ հատուկ էկոլոգիական քաղաքականություն էր վարվում էտ հարցում, քանի որ բենզինը Հորդանանում թանկ չի։


Իսկը ժամանակն է ՀՀ-ում էլեկտրամեքենաների արտադրություն հիմնելու։ Ոնց մտածում եմ, դրա համար անհրաժեշտ բոլոր նախադրյալներն էլ ունենք՝ մետաղ, շարժիչների և մարտկոցների արտադրություն։ Մասնագետների պահը մենակ բան չեմ կարող ասել, բայց, ԻՀԿ, սկզբնական շրջանում կարելի է նույնիսկ դրսից հրավիրել։ Մնումա հասկանանք, թե ոնց ենք արտահանելու ԵՏՄ  :Think:   :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Շլամավո ․․․


Ավելի շատ լսել եմ շլանբավո տարբերակը, բայց դե լեզուն մեռած չի` զարգանումա  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մազդա 3 ն էլա էդքան ծախսում


Ասածս պլյուս մինուս 7-ն ուժի մեջ ա, ուղղակի էս անգամ 8.1 ստացվեց:
Վայթե աիրկոն էր մեղավոր..

Զատո՝ լավագույն ցուցանիշս 3.9 ա եղել )))

----------

Gayl (27.07.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> չէ, ծխած չեմ, բենզինի հոտ եմ քաշած․․․ քեմրի հիբրիդներ հայաստան չե՞ն հասնում։ Որակյալը տարբեր ձև ա կարելի որոշել, բայց վստահելիությամբ չեմ հավատա թե մազդան տոյոտայից անց ա․․․ հա ավելի պրեմիում դիզայն ա ստացել վերջին սերունդը, բայց դե իմ ասածն էլ էն էր, որ ոչ մեկն ա եսիմ ինչ, ոչ էլ մյուսը, բայց թե մանր-մունր բաներով ենք համեմատում (ռադիո բացիչներ, կամ BSM խոսքի), հա, կարող ա ու մազդան ավելի լավն ա (չնայած կարծես քեմրիի վրա էլ օփշնը գոնե կա)


Էժան կայֆը առողջությանը վնասա, նենց որ ավելի լավա ծխես։ 
Ակումբում կռուտիտ լինելը խասիաթա, էլէկտրո քեմրիներ էլ կան։
Մազդան վատ ավտո չի ու քեմրիից հաստատ նախընտրելի ա, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ ինքը եսիմ ինչա։ Եսիմ ինչը մերսեդեսնա, աուդին, լեքսուսը, բմվ-ն բայց ոչ մազդան կամ քեմրին։

----------


## Gayl

> Ասածս պլյուս մինուս 7-ն ուժի մեջ ա, ուղղակի էս անգամ 8.1 ստացվեց:
> Վայթե աիրկոն էր մեղավոր..
> 
> Զատո՝ լավագույն ցուցանիշս 3.9 ա եղել )))


Ցուցանիշը լավնաա, բայց մեկա ես աուդի եմ ուզում կամ լեքսուս այէս :LOL:

----------

Varzor (03.08.2019), Գաղթական (27.07.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էժան կայֆը առողջությանը վնասա, նենց որ ավելի լավա ծխես։ 
> Ակումբում կռուտիտ լինելը խասիաթա, էլէկտրո քեմրիներ էլ կան։
> Մազդան վատ ավտո չի ու քեմրիից հաստատ նախընտրելի ա, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ ինքը եսիմ ինչա։ Եսիմ ինչը մերսեդեսնա, աուդին, լեքսուսը, բմվ-ն բայց ոչ մազդան կամ քեմրին։


ակումբն էլ ա վնաս, նենց որ ավելի լավ ա լռեմ․․․  :Wink:

----------

Վիշապ (27.07.2019)

----------


## varo987

20հազար դրամով հոդված գրողը շարունակումա ժողովրդին խաբել:
https://news.am/arm/news/526736.html
2019 առաջին կիսամյակում նախորդ տարվա նույն ժամանակահատվածի համեմատ պետական բյուջեի եկամուտներն ավելացել են 25.1%-ով կամ 152 մլրդ դրամով:


https://www.shantnews.am/news/view/96793.html
2018 թվականի առաջին կիսամակում ՊԵԿ կողմից հավաքագրվել է 649․7 մլրդ դրամ հարկային եկամուտներ, որից 496․8 մլրդ դրամ հարկային մարմինների կողմից, իսկ 152․9 մլրդ դրամ՝ մաքսային մարմինների կողմից:

https://armtimes.com/hy/article/165746
2019 թվականի առաջին կիսամյակում փաստացի հարկային եկամուտները կազմել են 713.4 մլրդ դրամ:

713.4 - 649․7 = 63,7 միլիարդ:

էտ երբվանիցա թոշակը ու աշխատավարձը 10տոկոսով 4-5հազար դրամով բարձրացնելը համարվում խոշոր ծրագիր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 20հազար դրամով հոդված գրողը շարունակումա ժողովրդին խաբել:


Ապեր, նախանձու՞մ ես, որ իրան 20 հազար էին տալիս, իսկ քեզ էսքան ճղվելուց հետո երկու հազար էլ չեն տալիս։  :LOL:  Էլի բան ա, վարո ջան, հեսա էտ էլ չեն տալու։ Գիտե՞ս ինչքան ոչխար կա, որ հազարով էլ ա աշխատում։  




> էտ երբվանիցա թոշակը ու աշխատավարձը 10տոկոսով 4-5հազար դրամով բարձրացնելը համարվում խոշոր ծրագիր:


Ու գրելուց կիսատ մի գրի, մարդը ասել ա, չէ՞․

Հունիսի 1-ից միջինը 10 տոկոսով բարձրացել է զինծառայողների աշխատավարձըՍեպտեմբերի 1-ից 10 տոկոսով կբարձրանա շուրջ 38 հազար ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձը2020թ հունվարի 1-ից 10 տոկոսով կբարձրանան կենսաթոշակներըՀավելյալ 7 մլրդ 400 մլն հատկացվելու է ճանապարհաշինությանը՝ ընդհանուր 330 կմ երկարությամբ ավտոճանապարհների վերանորոգման համարՀավելյալ 10 միլիարդ դրամ սուբվենցիոն ծրագրերով հատկացվելու է համայնքներին՝ համայնքային ծրագրեր իրականացնելու համար3 մլրդ դրամ հատկացվելու է 1988 թվականի երկրաշարժի հետևանքով բնակարան կորցրած այն քաղաքացիների բնակարանային խնդիրները մեկ ծրագրով լուծելու համար, որոնց նկատմամբ պետության ունեցած պարտավորությունները դե յուրե արձանագրված են

Ու հա, սրանք փոքր բաներ են, մենք գոհ չենք, մենք շաաատ ավելի մեծ ակնկալիքներ ունենք, բայց էտ ակնկալիքները անասուններից չեն, ընտրված իշխանությունից են:

----------

Varzor (03.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 713.4 - 649․7 = 63,7 միլիարդ:


Ու ախր, համ էլ այլանդակավարի սուտ էլ ես է խոսում։ Արա դուք ու ձեր դեմը երկու մանեթ քցող բոսյակները ախր ոչ մի մարդկային հատկանիշ չունեք, է։ Ուղղակի չեմ ուզում, որ սեցն տականք մուտիլովկեքը Ակումբում մնան, դրա համար էլ ժամանակս ծախսում եմ քո նմանի վրա։ 

Ուրեմն, Վարչապետը բառացի գրել ա հետևյալը․ 



> եղափոխությունից առաջ խոստացել էի, որ մեկ-երկու տարում բյուջեի եկամուտները կավելանան 25-30 տոկոսով: Եվ ահա՝ 2019 առաջին կիսամյակում նախորդ տարվա նույն ժամանակահատվածի համեմատ պետական բյուջեի եկամուտներն ավելացել են *25.1%-ով կամ* *152 մլրդ դրամով*, ինչի արդյունքում հնարավորություն է ընձեռվել նախաձեռնել հետևյալ խոշոր ծրագրերը


էս պարզ թվաբանությունը պարզելու համար պետք ա պարզապես մուտք գործել ՀՀ ֆինանսների նախարարության կայք ու ստուգել բյուջեի կատարման 2018 ու 2019 թվականների ամսեկան հաշվետվությունները։ 

2019 թվականի առաջին կիսամյակում ՀՀ պետական բյուջեի կատարման ամփոփ բնութագրի առաջին տողում գրված ա․ 



> 2019 թվականի առաջին կիսամյակում ՀՀ պետական բյուջեի եկամուտները կազմել են *758.5 մլրդ դրամ* ․․․


2018 թվականի առաջին կիսամյակում ՀՀ պետական բյուջեի կատարման ամփոփ բնութագրի առաջին տողում գրված ա․



> 2018 թվականի առաջին կիսամյակում ՀՀ պետական բյուջեի եկամուտները կազմել են շուրջ *606.5 մլրդ դրամ*․․․


Դե հիմա էս երկու թվերը իրարից հանի, տես ինչ ես ստանում։

----------

Chilly (01.08.2019), Գաղթական (01.08.2019), Հայկօ (02.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (01.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> 2018 թվականի առաջին կիսամյակում ՀՀ պետական բյուջեի եկամուտները կազմել են շուրջ 606.5 մլրդ դրամ


ՈՒ հարկ է նշել, որ էս թիվն էլ ՀՀԿ-ի շնորհքը չի:




> ՀՀ պետական եկամուտների կոմիտեն հրապարակել է հազար խոշոր հարկատուների ցանկը, որտեղ հետաքրքիր վերադասավորումներ են տեղի ունեցել: Ըստ այդ ցանկի` առաջին տտասնյակում գտնվող բոլոր ընկերությունները այս տարվա առաջին կիսամյակում առաջին եռամսյակի համեմատ զգալի ավելացրել է հարկային վճարումները: Շատերը այս մի քանի ամիսների հարկային վճարումների ավելացումը կապում են թավշյա հեղափոխության հետ:

----------


## Գաղթական

Հա, մեկ էլ՝ էս լույսի ներքո, ահագին հետաքրքիր եզրահանգումների կարելի ա գալ՝ տասնյակ, այսպես կոչված, լրատվամիջոցների վերաբերյալ:

Ասենք՝ ՀՀ Կառավարության մամլո ծառայությունը մի լուր ա հրապարակում, ու դա հատուկենտ լրատվամիջոցներ են լուսաբանում:
14-15ժ անց նույն լուրը՝ նույն բովանդակությամբ, Նիկոլն ա իր ֆբ էջում գրում, որից հետո նոր շուխուր ա ընկնում...

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս էլ սենց.




> Գյումրիում 80 ընտանիք նոր բնակարան կունենա. «Մեր Գյումրի» ծրագրի համար հավաքված 1.437.408 դոլարից 23.000-ը նախագահն է փոխանցել
> ***
> Հայաստանում հավաքագրվեց 248.000 դոլար, որում իր ներդրումն ունեցավ նաև ՀՀ նախագահ Արմեն Սարգսյանը՝ նվիրաբերելով իր մեկ տարվա աշխատավարձը՝ շուրջ 23.000 դոլար

----------

Gayl (01.08.2019), Varzor (03.08.2019), Տրիբուն (01.08.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ասածս պլյուս մինուս 7-ն ուժի մեջ ա, ուղղակի էս անգամ 8.1 ստացվեց:
> Վայթե աիրկոն էր մեղավոր..
> 
> Զատո՝ լավագույն ցուցանիշս 3.9 ա եղել )))


Էս Նիսսանի ո՞ր մոդելն ա

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էս Նիսսանի ո՞ր մոդելն ա


X-Trail

----------


## Varzor

Փաստորեն պապիի փողերը պրծելա, մնացել են էլ մեր հաշվին

Աննա Հակոբյանի հիմնադրամը կվճարի նաև Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ուսման վարձը



> 54 կրթաթոշակառուների շարքում էր նաեւ Լեւոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի թոռը՝ Լեւոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանը, ով կմեկնի սովորելու Լոնդոնի համալսարանական քոլեջի տնտեսագիտության բաժնում։


Էն ոնց եք ասու՞մ, բա սրա համար էիք փողոց փակում  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (31.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Էս էն փողերն են, չէ՞, որ մի օր Աննան ասեց՝ թե, եթե հանցավոր են, վատ է՞, որ իմ հիմնադրամ են գալիս:

Էհհ, չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Վիտալի Բալասանյանին ցավոք աստիճանաբար Գագիկ Արծրունուն եմ նմանեցնում...

Վասպուրականում իշխող Գագիկ Արծրունին (903-908, 908-944՝ արքա), ինչպես թերևս նաև իր եղբայր Գուրգենը, ոչ մի կերպ չէին կարողանում ներել ավելի հաջողակ գտնված Բագրատունիների արքայական տիտղոս կրելը: Արդյունքում, թեև խոսքը գնում էր սեփական քեռու մասին, սական, ինչպես Աշոտ Արծրունին էր վարվել դեռևս 895 թ-ին, այս անգամ արդեն Գագիկ Արծրունին կապ հաստատեց Յուսուֆ իբն Աբու-Սաջի հետ և նրանից արքայական թագ խնդրեց: Այպիսով Գագիկ Արծրունին, ըստ էության զոհ գնալով ճղճիմ փառասիրությանը և ընտանեկան հին վիրավորանքներին, փաստորեն միայն հաջող մի գործիք էր հանդիսացել Սաջյանների էմիրի համար և այդ հանգամանքն այժմ արդեն լիովին պարզ դարձավ:

----------


## Lion

Սիվիլնեթի Թաթուլ Հակոբյանը մի ցանկ է հրապարակել, որտեղ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին քննադատող մարդկանց դասակարգել է 10 խմբերում: Դասակարգման հիմքում է, որպես կանոն, շահը՝ սուբյեկտիվ գործոնը:

Ես, սակայն, մի բան նկատեցի, որ ինձ մտահոգեց - փաստորեն Թաթուլն ասում է, որ ոչ մեկը չկա, որ ազնվորեն, հանուն հենց իր իսկ Նիկոլի և մեր երկրի ապագայի, քննադատի Նիկոլին: Դուրս է գալիս, որ Նիկոլը ոչ շահադիտական մոտիվ ունեցող մարդկանց տեսանկյունից անքննադատելի է, այսինքն, ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է անում և իրեն քննադատում են ոչ թե իր սխալների համար, այլ՝ միայն ելնելով շահից:

Առնվազն արդար չէ, Թաթուլ ջան, այդ կերպ վիրավորել Նիկոլին ԲՈԼՈՐ քննադատողներին...

Թաթուլն արջի ծառայություն մատուցեց Նիկոլին - արդեն որերորդ ստատուսն եմ տեսնում ՖԲ-ում, որտեղ քլնգում են այս անտեղի դասակարգումը...

----------

Freeman (22.10.2019), Varzor (22.10.2019), _Հրաչ_ (24.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

Չեմ նախանձում էս աշխատակցին, բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ՝ տխուր է...

https://sport.news.am/arm/news/10528...1-TgENpxN4bbIM

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Այսօրվա վերնատան պահով...

Տխուր, ինչ որ տեղ չարագուշակ հավաք էր, սաղ օրը դրա մասին եմ մտածում։ Կարծես Հայաստանի էն անցյալն էր, որը պետք է անվերադարձ գնա, և այն ապագան էր, որը ոչ մի պայմանով չպետք է գա...

----------


## Գաղթական

Արյաաաաա, լսել ե՞ք Սերժիկի ելույթը Սերբիայում (լինկը չդնեմ էլի):
Էս է՞ր էս դուռակի խոստացած խոսալը..

Ասում ա՝ ես առանց արյուն հեռացա, որ ժողովուրդս շանս ունենա լավ ապագա կառուցելու, բայց էդ պոպուլիստները սաղ ք*քմեջ արին ՃՃՃ

----------

Varzor (22.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Արյաաաաա, լսել ե՞ք Սերժիկի ելույթը Սերբիայում (լինկը չդնեմ էլի):
> Էս է՞ր էս դուռակի խոստացած խոսալը..
> 
> Ասում ա՝ ես առանց արյուն հեռացա, որ ժողովուրդս շանս ունենա լավ ապագա կառուցելու, բայց էդ պոպուլիստները սաղ ք*քմեջ արին ՃՃՃ


Իմ արձագանքը :ճ

«
- Իմ խոսելու ժամանակը մոտենում է, - հոխորտում էր Սերժ Սարգսյանը՝ մինչ ԵԺԿ համագումարում «ելույթ» ունենալը:

- Իմ խոսելու ժամանակն անցավ, - տխուր հառաչեց Սերժ Սարգսյանը՝ ԵԺԿ համագումարում «ելույթ» ունենալուց հետո:

#միշիկիԱներ

»

----------

Lion (21.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Գաղթական (21.11.2019), Տրիբուն (21.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Արյաաաաա, լսել ե՞ք Սերժիկի ելույթը Սերբիայում (լինկը չդնեմ էլի):
> Էս է՞ր էս դուռակի խոստացած խոսալը..
> 
> Ասում ա՝ ես առանց արյուն հեռացա, որ ժողովուրդս շանս ունենա լավ ապագա կառուցելու, բայց էդ պոպուլիստները սաղ ք*քմեջ արին ՃՃՃ


Պառդոն, Սերբիայում չէ՝ Խորվատիայում

----------


## Գաղթական

Միջազգային Արժույթի Ֆոնդ.

ՀՆԱ ունենք՝ Եվրոպան չունի )))

----------

Varzor (22.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական



----------

Varzor (27.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս ինչ սորտ ա, արա  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (04.12.2019), Աթեիստ (03.12.2019), Բարեկամ (04.12.2019), Ծլնգ (03.12.2019), Յոհաննես (03.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Էս անելու բան չէր, չի կարելի հայրենասեր, ազգին նվիրված երիտասարդների հետ սենց, ինչքան էլ չսիրես իրենց ղեկավարներին և այդ ղեկավարներն իրենք ինչքան էլ արժանի լինեն ատվելու - չի կարելի, չեմ ընդունում։



Սա դեռ իր բացասական արձագանքը կունենա, Արայիկ Հարությունյանը շարունակում է բալաստի պես ներքև քաշել Նիկոլին...

----------


## Varzor

> Էս անելու բան չէր, չի կարելի հայրենասեր, ազգին նվիրված երիտասարդների հետ սենց, ինչքան էլ չսիրես իրենց ղեկավարներին և այդ ղեկավարներն իրենք ինչքան էլ արժանի լինեն ատվելու - չի կարելի, չեմ ընդունում։
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 
> Սա դեռ իր բացասական արձագանքը կունենա, Արայիկ Հարությունյանը շարունակում է բալաստի պես ներքև քաշել Նիկոլին...


Ապեր, լավ էլի, լաավ էլի ․․․

"հայրենասեր, ազգին նվիրված երիտասարդներ"-ը առաջին հերթին պիտի հարգեն իրենց հայրենիքի օրենքները, իրենց ժողովրդի մեծամասնության ձայնը։

Ու հիմա ասել էի ինչ անեմ տենց ղեկավարներին, որ իրենց երիտասարդությանը սենց այլանդակ ձևով շահագործում են։ Փալաս չլինեին, իրենք էլ նույն տեղում կլինեին, եթե գտնում են, որ իրենց արածը նորմալ ու համաչափ է։
Արայիկ Հարությունյանի պահով մեկ անգամ արդեն արտահայտվել եմ՝ չկրկնվեմ։ Բայց նրա "բալաստ" լինել-ճլինելը թող որոշեն թիմակիցները՝ իշխող քաղաքական ուժը, այլ ոչ թե ես և դու։

----------

Quyr Qery (05.12.2019), Աթեիստ (04.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Սերժին մեղադրանք առաջադրվեց։
Դեռ միլիոն դոլլարի յուրացում ու ստորագրություն չհեռնալու մասին։

Ենթադրում եմ մեղադրանքն ընթացքում կլրացվի

----------

Varzor (05.12.2019), Աթեիստ (04.12.2019), Գաղթական (04.12.2019), Տրիբուն (04.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ես գիտեմ էս ինչ մոմենտա - Նիկոլն ուզումա Ղարաբաղը հանձնի, ժողովրդի ուշադրություննա շեղում...

----------

Varzor (05.12.2019), Գաղթական (04.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սերժին մեղադրանք առաջադրվեց։
> Դեռ միլիոն դոլլարի յուրացում ու *ստորագրություն չհեռնալու մասին։*


Դե հա, իրա օգուտի համար ա։ Թե չէ գնում ա արտասահմանները էշ-էշ դուրս ա տալիս, ինքը իրան խայտառակ ա անում։

----------

Chuk (04.12.2019), Lion (05.12.2019), Varzor (05.12.2019)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Ես գիտեմ էս ինչ մոմենտա - Նիկոլն ուզումա Ղարաբաղը հանձնի, ժողովրդի ուշադրություննա շեղում...


ստեղ ավելի լուրջ ա կարծում եմ. Ժողովրդին Նոր տարվա բերան շեղում ա, որ կրոնափոխ անի

----------

Lion (04.12.2019), Varzor (05.12.2019), Տրիբուն (04.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Խնդում ենք, բայց նոր սերժաքոչամերձ շրջապատի պոստերն եմ նայում ՖԲ-ում, բոլոր տեղերում կարմիր գծով հենց այս միտքն է անցնում...

----------


## Varzor

> Խնդում ենք, բայց նոր սերժաքոչամերձ շրջապատի պոստերն եմ նայում ՖԲ-ում, բոլոր տեղերում կարմիր գծով հենց այս միտքն է անցնում...


Դե իրանց ֆանտազիան կարմիր գծերից այնկողմ չի ներում  :LOL:

----------

Lion (05.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հիստերիան մեծանում է, Նիկոլին արդեն իսկ համարում են Ղարաբաղը ծախած և խոսում են միայն ժամկետների մասին... 

Սա նմանվում է անցած տարվա այս օրերի հիստերիային, բայց ավելի ուժեղ տարբերակով...

----------


## Varzor

> Հիստերիան մեծանում է, Նիկոլին արդեն իսկ համարում են Ղարաբաղը ծախած և խոսում են միայն ժամկետների մասին... 
> Սա նմանվում է անցած տարվա այս օրերի հիստերիային, բայց ավելի ուժեղ տարբերակով...


Էդ հիստերիկները տենց էլ չհասկացան, որ Արցախի հարցը որոշողը հայ ժողովուրդն է, ոչ թե որևէ պետական պաշտոնյա։

ԻՀԿ, եթե Արցախի անվտանգության սպառնալիքները մեծանան, ապա առաջին փախնող-թռնողները հենց էդ հիստերիկներն էլ լինելու են, քանզի հիստերիկությունից բացի որևէ այլ "ազգօգուտ" արարքի ընդունակ չեն։

----------

Lion (05.12.2019), Աթեիստ (05.12.2019), Տրիբուն (05.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե իրանց ֆանտազիան կարմիր գծերից այնկողմ չի ներում


Բայց պետք ա կողմնորոշվեն, հիմա Արցախի հիմնական փրկիչն ո՞վ ա, Քոչարյանը թե՞ Սերժը թե՞ Վիտոն թե՞ Մանվելը թե՞ Քոչարյանի տղեքից մեկը, էն որ սնայպերով նկարներ ա քցում ֆեյսբուք՝ Արցախը պաշտպանելուց։ Որին կպնում ես, Արցախի փրկիչ ա, բլին, դաժե Արա Վարդանյանը։

----------

Varzor (05.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ասել եմ և կասեմ - ՀՀ ոչ մի ղեկավար երբեք Արցախը չի ուզեցել հանձնել կամ չի հանձնի՝ Լևոն, Ռոբերտ թե՞ Սերժ, Նիկոլն՝ առավել ևս։ 

Ավելին ասեմ, եթե որևէ մեկի մտքից տենց մի էշություն նույնիսկ անցնի էլ՝ նույն պահին իսկ պռոպկի պես դուս կթռնի իր աթոռից և դեռ մեեեեծծծ շնորհակալ կլինի, որ տենց պրծավ...

----------

Varzor (05.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Հիստերիան մեծանում է, Նիկոլին արդեն իսկ համարում են Ղարաբաղը ծախած և խոսում են միայն ժամկետների մասին... 
> 
> Սա նմանվում է անցած տարվա այս օրերի հիստերիային, բայց ավելի ուժեղ տարբերակով...


Մհեր ջան, Նիկոլին ոչ մեկը չի համարում Արցախը ծախած։

Ով էդ թեմայով խոսում ա, ինքն ա նախորդ իշխանություններին ծախվաժ ու կոնկրետ գիտի որ սուտ  ա խոսում։ 

Այ էսքան պարզ։

----------

Աթեիստ (05.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, հենց էդ նկատի ունեմ - ուրիշներին ես ասում, բայց էս պահին իմ խոսքերի թաքնված սարկազմը գուշակելու հարցում թերացար...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, լավ էլի, լաավ էլի ․․․
> 
> "հայրենասեր, ազգին նվիրված երիտասարդներ"-ը առաջին հերթին պիտի հարգեն իրենց հայրենիքի օրենքները, իրենց ժողովրդի մեծամասնության ձայնը։
> 
> Ու հիմա ասել էի ինչ անեմ տենց ղեկավարներին, որ իրենց երիտասարդությանը սենց այլանդակ ձևով շահագործում են։ Փալաս չլինեին, իրենք էլ նույն տեղում կլինեին, եթե գտնում են, որ իրենց արածը նորմալ ու համաչափ է։
> Արայիկ Հարությունյանի պահով մեկ անգամ արդեն արտահայտվել եմ՝ չկրկնվեմ։ Բայց նրա "բալաստ" լինել-ճլինելը թող որոշեն թիմակիցները՝ իշխող քաղաքական ուժը, այլ ոչ թե ես և դու։


Ապեր, ՀՅԴ-ին դաժե իրա երիտասարդությունը լուրջ չի ընդունում էլ։ 

Խնդրեմ, ՀՅԴ Նիկոլ Աղբալյան Ուսանողական Միության հայտարարությունը։ Էս էն միությունն ա, որ պիտի առաջին շարքում լիներ ուսանողների էս ազգապահպան պայքարի։ Բայց իրանք մեզանից լավ գիտեն ՀՅԴ իրական դեմքը ու ներկա վիճակը։ Էս շատ հուսադրող ա, որ նույնիսկ ՀՅԴ-ի ներսում լիքը երիտասարդներ կան, որ իրականության սահմաններում են։

----------

Chuk (05.12.2019), Mephistopheles (05.12.2019), Varzor (05.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Բայց պետք ա կողմնորոշվեն, հիմա Արցախի հիմնական փրկիչն ո՞վ ա, Քոչարյանը թե՞ Սերժը թե՞ Վիտոն թե՞ Մանվելը թե՞ Քոչարյանի տղեքից մեկը, էն որ սնայպերով նկարներ ա քցում ֆեյսբուք՝ Արցախը պաշտպանելուց։ Որին կպնում ես, Արցախի փրկիչ ա, բլին, դաժե Արա Վարդանյանը։


Ինձ ուղղակի թվում է, որ "փրկիչ" բառը սխալ են հըսկանըմ։
Ու էս ֆոնի վրա ԲՈՒՀ-երում հայոց լեզվի ոչ պարտադիր սարքելն ուղղակի խայտառակություն է  :LOL:

----------

Lion (05.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Լավ են անում և ճիշտ են ասում՝ ուրախ եմ, որ ՀՅԴ մեջ առողջ ուժեր կան։ 

ՀՅԴ ներկայիս ղեկավարությունը կուսակցությունը ծառայեցնում է զուտ իր այժմեական, րոպեական շահերին՝ հսկայական վնաս հասցնելով կուսակցությանը։ Սա տեսնում են նույնիսկ շարքային դաշնակցականները։ Մեկը ես, կողմ լինելով Արայիկի հրաժարականին, չեմ գնա այդ միտինգներին զուտ նրա համար, որ արդյունքում իմ գնալուց կօգտվեն, ասենք, Հրանտ ու Ռոստոմյանը...

Իրենք խանգարում, վարքաբեկում են ՀՅԴ-ին, նման ջահել, հայրենասեր երիտասարդների պայքարը փչացնում են, որովհետև մարդիկ միանգամից հիշում են ՀՅԴ ղեկավարությանն ու վերջինիս անփառունակ դերը վերջին 20 տարվա ՀՀ քաղաքական կյանքում։

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, ՀՅԴ-ին դաժե իրա երիտասարդությունը լուրջ չի ընդունում էլ։ 
> 
> Խնդրեմ, ՀՅԴ Նիկոլ Աղբալյան Ուսանողական Միության հայտարարությունը։ Էս էն միությունն ա, որ պիտի առաջին շարքում լիներ ուսանողների էս ազգապահպան պայքարի։ Բայց իրանք մեզանից լավ գիտեն ՀՅԴ իրական դեմքը ու ներկա վիճակը։ Էս շատ հուսադրող ա, որ նույնիսկ ՀՅԴ-ի ներսում լիքը երիտասարդներ կան, որ իրականության սահմաններում են։


Ապ, Նիկոլ Աղբալյանում միշտ էլ եղել են լրջամիտ և պայծառ ուղեղով երիտասարդներ, որոնց մեծ մասը երկար չի մնում կազմակերպության շարքերում։
ԻՀԿ, ՀՅԴ-ն վաղուց իրեն սպառած, վաղուց ինքն-իր վերնախավի քմահաճույքին և շահերին ծառայող կառույց է դարձել և հայ ժողովուրդը վաղուց էլ արդեն ՀՅԴ-ի կարիքը չունի։

----------


## Lion

Այս պահին՝ մեծապես համաձայն եմ։ Մեր ազգին, սակայն, ՀՅԴ տիպի կուսակցություն պետք է։ Կամ ինքը կառողջանա, կամ նորը կստեղծվի...

----------

Գաղթական (05.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Այս պահին՝ մեծապես համաձայն եմ։ Մեր ազգին, սակայն, *ՀՅԴ տիպի կուսակցություն* պետք է։ Կամ ինքը կառողջանա, կամ նորը կստեղծվի...


Ապ, չկարողացա հասկանալ, թե էդ որ տիպն է։
Միգուցե ի նկատի ունես ՀՅԴ բուն գաղափարախոսությամբ առաջնորդվող կուսակցությու՞ն։

Բայց գիտես, ինչ-որ հայ իրականության մեջ թղթի վրա գրված վատ գաղափարախոսություն ունեցող կուսակցություն չեմ հիշում։ Նույնիսկ ՀՀԿ-ն այդպիսին չէ։ Բայց իմ լեքսուսին չեն իրենց գրավոր գաղափարախոսությունները, երբ բուն գործողությունները դրա հետ որևէ կապ չունեն։ Ըստ այդմ էլ՝ ՀՅԴ-ն չի առողջանա։ Բայց չի էլ ուզում հանգիստ մեռնի՝ վերջին վատություններն է ուզում արած լինել։

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, հենց ՀՅԴ տիպի կուսակցություն՝ մարտաշունչ սոցիալ-ազգայնական...

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, հենց ՀՅԴ տիպի կուսակցություն՝ մարտաշունչ սոցիալ-ազգայնական...


Բայց ախր ներկայիս ՀՅԴ-ն քո ներկայացրածին մԻ քիչ *նմանակում* է, բայց դա չի։

----------


## Lion

Դե ես էլ ասում եմ՝ իրականը, ոչ թե նմանակումը...

----------

Varzor (05.12.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

> ...Իրենք խանգարում, վար*Կ*աբեկում են ՀՅԴ-ին, նման ջահել, հայրենասեր երիտասարդների պայքարը փչացնում են, որովհետև մարդիկ միանգամից հիշում են ՀՅԴ ղեկավարությանն ու վերջինիս անփառունակ դերը վերջին 20 տարվա ՀՀ քաղաքական կյանքում։


նու, հասկանալի ա, թե դու մասնագիտացված ԲՈՒՀերում Հայոց Լեզվի դասավանդմանը խի էս կողմ

----------


## Lion

*նու*, հասկանալի *ա*, թե դու մասնագիտացված ԲՈՒՀ*-*երում *Հ*այոց *Լ*եզվի դասավանդմանը *խի* էս կողմ*։*

*Յուռդդ* չփլի, մի տառասխալի համար չալարեցիր, մի ամբողջ պոստ գրեցիր, սակայն այդ պոստիդ մեջ... 8 հատ սխալ կամ տառասխալ արեցիր։  :LOL: 

Հենց քո իսկ օրինակի վրա կարծում եմ, որ, այո, մասնագիտացված ԲՈՒՀ-երում հայոց լեզվի դասավանդումը պետք է պարտադիր լինի։

----------

Varzor (05.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Հենց քո իսկ օրինակի վրա կարծում եմ, որ, այո, մասնագիտացված ԲՈՒՀ-երում հայոց լեզվի դասավանդումը պետք է պարտադիր լինի։


Բայց ինչ Sagittarius-ը ինքը ԲՈՒՀ-ում սովորել է կամ սովորում է ?? Դու իրեն չես ճանաչում  :Wink: 

Դեմ եմ պարտադիրին  :Goblin:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դաշնակները քաքել են տակները ․․․․ թե բա սա անստորագիր նամակ ա, բա կայքը կոտրել են, բա մենք սուրբ ենք ․․․  :LOL:  բա սա ներքին շրջանառության համար էր, ոնց ա դուրս եկել ․․․․

----------

Varzor (05.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ասել եմ և կասեմ - ՀՀ ոչ մի ղեկավար երբեք Արցախը չի ուզեցել հանձնել կամ չի հանձնի՝ Լևոն, Ռոբերտ թե՞ Սերժ, Նիկոլն՝ առավել ևս։ 
> 
> Ավելին ասեմ, եթե որևէ մեկի մտքից տենց մի էշություն նույնիսկ անցնի էլ՝ նույն պահին իսկ պռոպկի պես դուս կթռնի իր աթոռից և դեռ մեեեեծծծ շնորհակալ կլինի, որ տենց պրծավ...


Ֆու, Ղարաբաղն էս անգամ էլ չհանձնեցին, տես Զոհրաբ Մնացականյանի տեքստը։ Սպասենք սրացումների մյուս փուլին...

----------


## Գաղթական

Թե բա՝ պարտիզանական հարվածներ հասցնել ներկա իշխանություններին..
Արա, սրանք մի ժամանակվա առյուծի կաթը վաբշե կզաքիսի չիշիկով են փոխարինել...

----------

Աթեիստ (06.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Թուրքերը էլեկտրական ավտոյի արտադրություն են սկսում՝ Turkey unveils its first domestic car prototypes։ Հիմա կասեք՝ ի՞նչ կապ ունի Հայաստանի զարգացումների հետ։ Հեչ, ուղղակի համեմատական եմ տանում, ասենք մեր թափ-թազա իշխանությունների երևի մեծագույն ձեռքբերումը Գյումրիի մաքսատունն է, որ դրսի զիբիլը հարմար ու արագ ներմուծենք մեր փողոցներ։ Պատկերացրեք, ասենք տանը մի քիչ փող ունեք, ու մտածում եք ինվեստիցիա անել, կամ մի օգտակար բանի վրա ծախսել, ու առնում եք․․․ Պենտծիում իրեք համակարգիչ․․․ որ քցեք փեջը վառեք տաքանալու համար։

----------


## Lion

Ոնց, ապեր, մենք աշխարհացունց մի նվաճում ունենք, աշխարհն արդեն մոռացել է Ջինգլ-Բելսը...




Սա 2050 թ-ին ֆուտբոլի էն զահռումառին հավասար մի բան է, Սոնան այնպես է երգում, կարծես ուղղակի զոռով պատվեր է կատարում, խեղճ Գարիկի ուրախ ծամածռություններն էլ հիմնովին անտեղի են։ Էհհհ...

Լույսը վառվելու յէ, լե լու յէ...

Էն ում ամանոորրնն է, օրն է, օրն է...

Չէ, բան չեմ ասում, ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տա արվեստի գործը քննադատել, ուղղակի, ըստ իս, որպես հասարակ մի... օգտատեր, սա, մեղմ ասած, չի կարող փոխարինել Ջինգլ Բելսին...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Թուրքերը էլեկտրական ավտոյի արտադրություն են սկսում՝ Turkey unveils its first domestic car prototypes։ Հիմա կասեք՝ ի՞նչ կապ ունի Հայաստանի զարգացումների հետ։ Հեչ, ուղղակի համեմատական եմ տանում, ասենք մեր թափ-թազա իշխանությունների երևի մեծագույն ձեռքբերումը Գյումրիի մաքսատունն է, որ դրսի զիբիլը հարմար ու արագ ներմուծենք մեր փողոցներ։ Պատկերացրեք, ասենք տանը մի քիչ փող ունեք, ու մտածում եք ինվեստիցիա անել, կամ մի օգտակար բանի վրա ծախսել, ու առնում եք․․․ Պենտծիում իրեք համակարգիչ․․․ որ քցեք փեջը վառեք տաքանալու համար։


Հոպար, շատ ծանր ես տանում։ Ուզում ես 30 տարվա գաղջից հետո մի տարում Տեսլայի հետ մրցակցե՞նք։ Իսկ էդ որ հա ասում ես «դրսի զիբիլ» կարաս ասես Հայաստանում քանի հոգի կարա նոր 20000 դոլարանոց ավտո առնի։ Ասենք թոփ 5% տոկոսը։ Բա մնացած 95% ավտո չքշե՞ն։ Հլը որ էդքան ենք կարում էդքան ենք քշում։ Որ ազգովի հարստանանք թազա ավտո էլ կքշենք հեչ չմտածես։ Պրոբլեմը նրանում ա որ ավտոն նենց ապրանք ա որ համարյա անկախ շուկայից մոտավորապես նույն գինն ունի ամեն տեղ։ Ես որ Հայաստանում էի իմ կոմպի սաղ ծրագրերը քրեքած էին։ Հիմա եթե իրոք պետքական ծրագիր ա լինում առնում եմ, որտև ամսական աշխատավարձիս կեսի չափ չի։

----------

Tiger29 (29.12.2019), Varzor (29.12.2019), Աթեիստ (29.12.2019), Գաղթական (29.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոպար, շատ ծանր ես տանում։ Ուզում ես 30 տարվա գաղջից հետո մի տարում Տեսլայի հետ մրցակցե՞նք։ Իսկ էդ որ հա ասում ես «դրսի զիբիլ» կարաս ասես Հայաստանում քանի հոգի կարա նոր 20000 դոլարանոց ավտո առնի։ Ասենք թոփ 5% տոկոսը։ Բա մնացած 95% ավտո չքշե՞ն։ Հլը որ էդքան ենք կարում էդքան ենք քշում։ Որ ազգովի հարստանանք թազա ավտո էլ կքշենք հեչ չմտածես։ Պրոբլեմը նրանում ա որ ավտոն նենց ապրանք ա որ համարյա անկախ շուկայից մոտավորապես նույն գինն ունի ամեն տեղ։ Ես որ Հայաստանում էի իմ կոմպի սաղ ծրագրերը քրեքած էին։ Հիմա եթե իրոք պետքական ծրագիր ա լինում առնում եմ, որտև ամսական աշխատավարձիս կեսի չափ չի։


Խնդիրը մարդկանց մեքենա քշելը չի (ավտո քշելը ինքնանպատակ չի), խնդիրը մակրոտնտեսական ա, որ ասենք Պողոսի ամեն օր գործի գնալ-գալը խլամով ինչ է նստում Պողոսի վրա (ու իր նման հազարավորների) ու ինչ է նստում երկրի վրա երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքով հաշվի առած ամորտիզացիա, էֆեկտիվություն, հարմարավետություն, էկոլոգիա, ժամանակ, առողջություն, տուրիզմ, վերջապես ազգային անվտանգություն, համեմատած այլընտրանքի հետ՝ ասենք Պողոսը տեղափոխվում է տաքսիով, մետրոյով, հեծանիվով, ոտով, գազելով, ավտոբուսով, կամ դրանց կոմբինացիայով, կամ չի տեղափոխվում։ Պողոսը իր սեփական միկրոհաշվարկներն ունի (ավելի ճիշտ է ասել՝ բացարձակապես չունի), բայց պետության խնդիրն ա մակրոհաշվարկներով Պողոսի կյանքը ավելի բարեկեցիկ դարձնելը, որը կարող ա լրիվ ուրիշ ձև պետք ա լինի, քան բլած Օփել առնելն ու օրեկան 3-4 ժամ ճամփեքին 5կմ/ժ արագությամբ քշելն ու տուգանքներ մուծելն ու դրանք բողոքարկելն ու օդը կեղտոտելն, տարին երկու անգամ խադավոյ փոխելը, կամ շիթն ու կռիլոն դզել ներկելը, ավելի շատ ծխելն ու հիվանդանոնցներում ներվերը կամ թոքերն ու սիրտը բուժելը։ Օրինակ։ Հայաստանի պարագայում նման ա, որ այնուամենայնիվ ճիշտը ընտրում ա Պողոսը, որն է՝ ավտո քշելը։ Բայց սա արդեն ոչ թե ժողովդրավարության ձև ա, այլ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանի ասած՝ չպետություն ա, բարդակ, առանց որևէ խելացի հաշվարկի ու կարգավորումների, ինչն էլ ամեն օր փողոցներում տեսնում ես (ավելի շուտ՝ Երևանցիները տեսնում են, կամ էլ չտեսնելու են տալիս)։

----------

John (02.01.2020), Lion (29.12.2019), Quyr Qery (04.01.2020), StrangeLittleGirl (29.12.2019), Varzor (29.12.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Պիպեց, իտալացիքի նախագծած թուրքական համարվող մեքենան էս ինչքան հայաստանյան խնդիրներ ջրի երես հանեց )))

----------

Lion (29.12.2019), Varzor (29.12.2019), Աթեիստ (29.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս «գրիչային» բազարը ձեր կարծիքով ի՞նչ է ցույց տալիս։ Հայաստանում ուրիշ դարդուցավ չկա՞ բացի Հրայր Թովմասյանի պես չնչինության վրա կենտրոնանալուց։ Ո՞նց է լուծվելու արդարադատատական համակարգի, կամ ԱԱԾ-ն կեղտից մաքրելու խնդիրը։

----------


## ivy

> Էս «գրիչային» բազարը ձեր կարծիքով ի՞նչ է ցույց տալիս։ Հայաստանում ուրիշ դարդուցավ չկա՞ բացի Հրայր Թովմասյանի պես չնչինության վրա կենտրոնանալուց։ Ո՞նց է լուծվելու արդարադատատական համակարգի, կամ ԱԱԾ-ն կեղտից մաքրելու խնդիրը։


Էս գրչային բազարը ցույց է տալիս, որ Հայաստանում սենց ցածրակարգ ու բամբասանքի մակարդակի զրույցները նույնիսկ կառավարության կողմից են սովորական մի բան։
Թե բա՝ ինձ հա «ջան» էր ասում, իր գրիչը նվիրեց, հաստատ շողոքորթում էր, կողքից կնոջս էր քծնում, ուզում էր հետներս դոստանալ, մենք էլ հեռու ուղարկեցինք, ֆլան-ֆստան։ Մի հատ էլ դրել գրչի նկար է տարածում համացանցում, թե բա նայեք՝ ինձ ոնց էր քծնում։ Զզվելի է ուղղակի։ 
Կարդալիս ոնց որ ուրիշ իրականություն ընկած լինեի։ Երևի արժի նորից հեռու մնալ հայաստանյան լրահոսից։

----------

Quyr Qery (28.01.2020), Varzor (28.01.2020), Հայկօ (28.01.2020), Նաիրուհի (28.01.2020)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Երևի արժի նորից հեռու մնալ հայաստանյան լրահոսից։


Ես մի քանի տարի ա՝ անցել եմ էդ ռեժիմին: Փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ տեղյակ լինելուց կամ չլինելուց առանձնապես բան չի փոխվում, բայց ավելի հանգիստ ես ապրում:

----------

ivy (28.01.2020), Quyr Qery (28.01.2020), Varzor (28.01.2020), Արշակ (28.01.2020), Յոհաննես (28.01.2020), Նաիրուհի (28.01.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

Ամեն ինչ սկսեց Նիկոլից, երբ ասուլիսի ժամանակ նշեց, թե Հրայրը իրան սկզբունքայինի տեղ ա դրել, բայց ամենօրյա ռեժիմով տակից քծնում էր, իր ծառայություններն էր առաջարկում։  Ընդհանրապես մարդկայնորեն հասկանում եմ․ այլ սովորական իրավիճակում, եթե ոմն սրիկա վախտին ձեզ էդքան քծներ ու ծառայություններ առաջարկեր, հետո սկսեր հրապարակավ սկզբունքային ու սուրբ խաղալ, ով էլ լիներ կարար պորթկար, բարձրաձայներ ասեր ինչ ա մտածում էդ ամենի մասին, թե բա էն շոպլիկը չե՞ս, որ ամենօրյա ռեժիմով կեղտոտ ծառայություններդ էիր առաջարկում։ Բայց դե հաշվի առնելով, թե երկրի ղեկավար լինելով ինչ մշակույթ կարա ձևավորի տենց փրայվիթ եղած, անստուգելի բաները հանրայնացնելով, լավ կլիներ չաներ։ ՍԴ ճգնաժամը քաղաքական–իրավական ճանապարհով ա պետք լուծել, ոչ թե հանրային էմոցիոնալ ղալմաղալով, թե Հրայրը ծախու քծնող ա։ 

Բայց դե եթե Հրայրը մի քիչ հեռատես լիներ, ամենը կարար էսքան էսկալացիա չլիներ։ Հրայրը կարար ուղղակի հերքեր որ տենց բան ա եղել, ու կոչ աներ բամբասանքներին չտրվել։ Տենց ինքը ավելի վեր կգտնվեր։ Բայց փոխարենը լրջին տվեց, թե բա՝ գեթ մի փաստ բեր, որ ես քեզ ծառայություններ եմ առաջարկել, թե չէ դատի կտամ‎։ Շատ լավ իմանալով, որ տակից, չերեզներով արված առաջարկների մասին փաստ չի կարա Նիկոլը բերի․ հո թաքուն ձայնագրած խոսակցություններ չէ՞ր հրապարակելու։ Իրան թվաց թե տենց Նիկոլին անկյուն ա գցում։ 
Նիկոլն էլ սրան պատասխանում ա մեգա տրոլով, թե բա տեսեք հեսա ի՜նչ արժանահավատ, օբյեկտիվ փաստ եմ բերելու, հետո չմեղադրեք անհամաչափ ուժեղ հակահարված տալու մեջ։  :LOL:  
Ասենք Նիկոլի գրելու ոճից ակնհայտ ա, որ Նիկոլը չարաճճի թրոլ ա անում գրիչը «արժանահավատ օբյեկտիվ փաստ» ու «անհամաչափ ուժեղ հակահարված» կոչելով, մինչդեռ ողջ ֆեյսբուքահայությունը սկսում ա լուրջ–լուրջ քննարկել ու հուզվել, որ երկրի ղեկավարը գրիչը օբյեկտիվ լուրջ փաստ ա համարում, էս ուր ենք հասել։  :Blink:  

Ընդհանրապես, էս տիպի բամբաս–հումորային իրար չախելը ինձ դուր չի գալիս, որովհետև էդ տիպի մթնոլորտում սովորաբար հաղթում ա ավելի սուր ու լաչառ լեզու, ավելի լավ բոցեր անողը, ոչ թե ով ավելի ճիշտ ա։ Վիշապի բերած էն Tedx վիդեոյի ասածով էլի, որ հասարակությունը ընտրում ա ավելի խարիզմատիկին, ոչ թե ավելի կոմպետենտին։ Բայց ինձ թվում ա Նիկոլը էդ շատ լավ ա հասկացել ու, պրագմատիկ գործիչ լինելով ու հետն էլ էդ խարիզման ունենալով, նախ մասսաների համար բարենպաստ էմոցիոնալ ֆոնն ա ստեղծում, նոր հետո իր անելիքն ա անում։ Ինձ մխիթարում ա մենակ էն, որ էմոցիոնալ բոլոլան բոլոլայով, բայց այուամենայնիվ ինքը հլը որ փաստացի վերջին հաշվով հարցերը լուծում ա սկզբունքային, իրավական ճանապարհով, օրենքի տառին համապատասխան, նույնիսկ էն դեպքերում երբ ժողովրդի էմոցիոնալ աջակցությունն ունենալով կարար ոչ իրավական, կտրուկ «հեղափոխական» shortcut–ներ աներ կամ անդրկուլիսյան քայլերով իր համար շատ ավելի հեշտ լուծեր հարցերը։ 

Էն դատարանները շրջափակելու վիճելի դեպքն էլ էր էս շարքից։ Էմոցիոնալ, բայց ըստ էության անատամ քայլ էր։  Պարզ ա, որ հեռու էր դատարանների վրա իրական ճնշում լինելուց։ Իրական ճնշելու լիքը ավելի արդյունավետ ու կուլիսային ձևեր ուներ‎, եթե նպատակը ճնշելը լիներ։ Հատկապես որ ոչ կոնկրետ դատավորի էր ուղղված, ոչ որևէ կոնկրետ պահանջ էր դրված։ ՈՒ չնայած բուռն ու շատերի կողմից քննադատական արձագանքին, էդ էմոցիոնալ ֆոնի արդյունքը էն եղավ, որ բոլորի ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացավ դատարանների խնդրի վրա, ու բոլորը ընդունեցին, հերթով հայտարարեցին, որ դատական համակարգի վստահելիության ճգնաժամ ունենք, որը պետք ա արմատական լուծել, մենակ թե պետք չի էմոցիաներին տրվել ։Ճ 
Նույնը հիմա ա․ Վահե Գրիգորյանը մեռավ ճռռալով, թե ՍԴ–ն օկուպացված ա, Հրայրը մախինացիաներով ա ՍԴ նախագահ դառել, բայց Վահեի երկար ու փաստարկված, լուրջ–լուրջ տեքստերին բացի մի բուռ իրավագետներից ու իրավագիտակից քաղաքացիներոից, ոչ ոք բանի տեղ տենց էլ չդրեց։ Իսկ հիմա Նիկոլի սարքած գրչային բոլոլայի շնորհիվ, սաղի ուշադրությունը էդ խնդրի վրա ա ու Նիկոլը արդեն լայվում, գրիչը ձեռը ժողովրդին սկսում ա բացատրել ՍԴ նախագահի ընտրության կեղծիքի մասին ու հավանաբար շուտով իրավական քայլեր կհաջորդեն։ 

Մի խոսքով, էդ բամբաս մթնոլորտը չի դզում, բայց դրա միակ մեղավորը Նիկոլը չի, առաջին հերթին իռացիոնալ պահվածքով հասարակությունն ա, ու էդ մենակ Հայաստանի խնդիրը չի․ մարդիկ ընդհանրապես իռացիոնալ են ողջ աշխարհում ու Նիկոլը ուղղակի դրա հետ հաշվի ա նստում․ էդքան բան։ Տխուր ա, բայց դե հիմա էս ա մեր ունեցած աշխարհը  :Smile:

----------

John (28.01.2020), Աթեիստ (28.01.2020), Գաղթական (28.01.2020), Վիշապ (28.01.2020), Տրիբուն (28.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> ...
> Ասենք Նիկոլի գրելու ոճից ակնհայտ ա, որ Նիկոլը չարաճճի թրոլ ա անում գրիչը «արժանահավատ օբյեկտիվ փաստ» ու «անհամաչափ ուժեղ հակահարված» կոչելով, մինչդեռ ողջ ֆեյսբուքահայությունը սկսում ա լուրջ–լուրջ քննարկել ու հուզվել, որ երկրի ղեկավարը գրիչը օբյեկտիվ լուրջ փաստ ա համարում, էս ուր ենք հասել։ 
> ...
> Մի խոսքով, էդ բամբաս մթնոլորտը չի դզում, բայց դրա միակ մեղավորը Նիկոլը չի, առաջին հերթին իռացիոնալ պահվածքով հասարակությունն ա, ու էդ մենակ Հայաստանի խնդիրը չի․ մարդիկ ընդհանրապես իռացիոնալ են ողջ աշխարհում ու Նիկոլը ուղղակի դրա հետ հաշվի ա նստում․ էդքան բան։ Տխուր ա, բայց դե հիմա էս ա մեր ունեցած աշխարհը


Չգիտեմ, ես չէի ասի, որ չարաճճի թրոլ էր։ Կարծես, լավ էլ լուրջ գրառում էր ու իսկապես էլ ինքը էդ գրչի պատմության մեջ լուրջ հիմքեր էր տեսնում` լուրջ հակահարվածի տեսքով։ Ու կարծես, Փաշինյանն էնքան ներքաշված ա էդ մակարդակի կենցաղային դետալներում, որ դեռ չի բարձրացել վարչապետի մակարդակին։ 
Էս "գրչի պատմությունը", ըստ իս, համահարթակ ա բլինչիկային, ռեստորանների զուգարանային հարցերի իր երկար զրույց-ճառերին կառավարական նիստերի ժամանակ, որոնց ինքը լրջորեն ոգևորված կամ բորբոքված  էդքան կարևորություն ա տալիս։ Հա, դա թերություն ա վարչապետի մակարդակում, բայց թե ինչքանով ա էդ երևույթը լուրջ ու հետևանքային՝ չգիտեմ։ Վերջին հաշվով, թող դա լինի իր թերությունը, որն, ըստ իս, գալիս ա իր մասնագիտական որակից (կարծում եմ՝ ինքը բավական միջակ լրագրող ա, ինչպես և իր կինը, որը վարում ա էսօրվա փաստորեն գլխավոր պրո-իշխանական լրատվամիջոցը)։ Մի խոսքով, Էս գրչային պատմությունը կգնահատեի ավելի շուտ որպես դեղինմամուլային անորակ լրագրություն,  որից Փաշինյանը չի կարողանում զերծ մնալ։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա նշածդ "բամբաս մթնոլորտի" հասարակական բնույթին, էս անգամ Փաշինյանն իր իռացիոնալությամբ գերազանցեց անգամ մեր ներկայիս հասարակությանը (թեև (և որովհետև) ինքն իրեն համարում ու զգում ա ժողովրդի ծոցից դուրս եկած ու դեռ էդ ծոցում ջերմացող վարչապետ), ու միջին վիճակագրական "նիկոլականի" թեթևակի հիասթափությունը երևում ա իր էդ գրառման տակի քոմենթներից։ Բայց կարծես Փաշինյանն էլ սթափվեց մի-փոքր ու իր հաջորդ փոստով փորձեց մեղմել իրադրությունը՝ կոչ անելով մոռանալ ու անցնել տնտեսական հեղափոխության առաջնահերթ հրամայականին  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.01.2020)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ես մի քանի տարի ա՝ անցել եմ էդ ռեժիմին: Փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ տեղյակ լինելուց կամ չլինելուց առանձնապես բան չի փոխվում, բայց ավելի հանգիստ ես ապրում:


Միակ լրատվականը, որին հետևում եմ երբեմն՝ Infocom-ն է: Արդեն մեկ տարի է Ֆեյսբուքից էլ եմ ջնջվել, որ ոչ մի լուր չիմանամ, նյարդերս անիմաստ ու աննպատակ չքայքայվի: Նենց լավ է:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չգիտեմ, ես չէի ասի, որ չարաճճի թրոլ էր։ Կարծես, լավ էլ լուրջ գրառում էր ու իսկապես էլ ինքը էդ գրչի պատմության մեջ լուրջ հիմքեր էր տեսնում` լուրջ հակահարվածի տեսքով։ Ու կարծես, Փաշինյանն էնքան ներքաշված ա էդ մակարդակի կենցաղային դետալներում, որ դեռ չի բարձրացել վարչապետի մակարդակին։ 
> Էս "գրչի պատմությունը", ըստ իս, համահարթակ ա բլինչիկային, ռեստորանների զուգարանային հարցերի իր երկար զրույց-ճառերին կառավարական նիստերի ժամանակ, որոնց ինքը լրջորեն ոգևորված կամ բորբոքված  էդքան կարևորություն ա տալիս։ Հա, դա թերություն ա վարչապետի մակարդակում, բայց թե ինչքանով ա էդ երևույթը լուրջ ու հետևանքային՝ չգիտեմ։ Վերջին հաշվով, թող դա լինի իր թերությունը, որն, ըստ իս, գալիս ա իր մասնագիտական որակից (կարծում եմ՝ ինքը բավական միջակ լրագրող ա, ինչպես և իր կինը, որը վարում ա էսօրվա փաստորեն գլխավոր պրո-իշխանական լրատվամիջոցը)։ Մի խոսքով, Էս գրչային պատմությունը կգնահատեի ավելի շուտ որպես դեղինմամուլային անորակ լրագրություն,  որից Փաշինյանը չի կարողանում զերծ մնալ։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա նշածդ "բամբաս մթնոլորտի" հասարակական բնույթին, էս անգամ Փաշինյանն իր իռացիոնալությամբ գերազանցեց անգամ մեր ներկայիս հասարակությանը (թեև (և որովհետև) ինքն իրեն համարում ու զգում ա ժողովրդի ծոցից դուրս եկած ու դեռ էդ ծոցում ջերմացող վարչապետ), ու միջին վիճակագրական "նիկոլականի" թեթևակի հիասթափությունը երևում ա իր էդ գրառման տակի քոմենթներից։ Բայց կարծես Փաշինյանն էլ սթափվեց մի-փոքր ու իր հաջորդ փոստով փորձեց մեղմել իրադրությունը՝ կոչ անելով մոռանալ ու անցնել տնտեսական հեղափոխության առաջնահերթ հրամայականին


Կներեք, որ մտածացս ամբաղ-զամբաղ ասում եմ, բայց ինձ թվում է, որ մենք ընդհանուր առմամբ, ազգովի միջակություն ենք, պրոֆեսիոնալ ճարելը ահագին լուրջ խնդիր է, կապ չունի՝ լրագրող, սանտեխնիկ, դասատու, ինժեներ, իրավաբան, ֆինանսիստ․, քաղաքագետ․․․
Ու բնականաբար, էս հեղափոխություն կոչվածը ռացիոնալ ժամկետներում իրականացնելու հարցում էլ ենք միջակություն, դրա համար էլ սենց բոլոլաներ են լինում, էնպես չի որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը մենակով կարող է սաղ հարցերը էնպես լուծել, որ ոչ մեկ դժգոհելու տեղ չունենա, կամ ընդհանրապես ինքը կարող է մենակով համակարգային փոփոխություններ անել բամբասանքով զբաղվելու փոխարեն։
Նախ ինձ թվում է, նոր իշխանությունները հանձինս գործադիրի ու օրենսդիրի պիտի քաղաքական ու իրավական գնահատական տային ՀՀ-ում մինչև իշխանափոխությունը տեղի ունեցածին ու վիճարկեին սահմանադրության ու դրա հետ կապ ունեցող ամեն ինչի լեգիտիմությունը, ուստի կարիք կլիներ անցումային սահմանադրություն ու բարձրագույն արդարադատական մարմին ստեղծելու ու դրանցով ժամանակավորապես առաջնորդվելու մինչև նոր համակագի ձևավորումը իր թաշախուստով, ու դրա մեջ կմտներ նաև էս սահմանադրական դատարանը լուծարելը, որովհետև հեղափոխություն է տեղի ունեցել, որով հին համակարգը լուծարվում է, և նոր համակարգ է ստեղծվում։ Հեղափոխություն անելը եղած սահմանադրության ու օրենքների շրջանակներում մեծագույն բուլշիթ ա, ոչ մի տրամաբանություն չկա մեջը։
Բայց դե հասկանում ենք, թե դա ինչ մասշտաբի լուրջ աշխատանք, ներգրավվածություն ու պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ ա պահանջում, որի համար ՀՀ-ում վայթե բավականաչափ կոմպետենտ ռեսուրս չկար ու դժվար էլ լիներ (ասենք առնվազն գոնե մի քանի Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի պես դրայվ անող դեմքեր պիտի լինեին իրենց գաղափարակից պրոֆեսիոնալներով շրջապատված)։ 
Ուստի Փաշինյանը ստիպված էր գնալու թավշյա ու ոչ բռնի լոլոներով, դոդերի գլխի տակ փափուկ բարձ դնելով, էմոցիոնալ պրեսսինգով, բլինչիկներով ու զուգարաններով, ու հիմա էլ գրիչով։ Ստեղ խնդիրը Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը չի, խնդիրն էն ա, որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը չլինի, էս ալամ ժողովդրի մեջ մի ուրիշ զանգ կախող չկա, որ կկարողանա սուպեր ռացիոնալ գործողություններով էս բորշությունից խելքը գլխին երկիր սարքել խելամիտ ժամկետներում, կամ գոնե հզոր գաղափարներ ունեցող մարդկանց խումբ, որ միասին գիտեն թե ինչ են ուզում։  Հակառակը՝ լիքը իրենց քթի ծերից էն կողմ չտեսնողներ կան, որ ոչ միայն չեն համագործակցում, այլ կատաղի դիմադրում են։
Հետևաբար ով ռացիոնալիզմից ու պրոֆեսիոնալիզմից խոսի, մենք ազգովի պիտի պոպոք պնդուկ մանդարինից խոսենք։

----------

Quyr Qery (29.01.2020), Աթեիստ (28.01.2020), Բարեկամ (28.01.2020), Գաղթական (28.01.2020), Տրիբուն (28.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Կներեք, որ մտածացս ամբաղ-զամբաղ ասում եմ, բայց ինձ թվում է, որ մենք ընդհանուր առմամբ, ազգովի միջակություն ենք, պրոֆեսիոնալ ճարելը ահագին լուրջ խնդիր է, կապ չունի՝ լրագրող, սանտեխնիկ, դասատու, ինժեներ, իրավաբան, ֆինանսիստ․, քաղաքագետ․․․
> Ու բնականաբար, էս հեղափոխություն կոչվածը ռացիոնալ ժամկետներում իրականացնելու հարցում էլ ենք միջակություն, դրա համար էլ սենց բոլոլաներ են լինում, էնպես չի որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը մենակով կարող է սաղ հարցերը էնպես լուծել, որ ոչ մեկ դժգոհելու տեղ չունենա, կամ ընդհանրապես ինքը կարող է մենակով համակարգային փոփոխություններ անել բամբասանքով զբաղվելու փոխարեն։
> Նախ ինձ թվում է, նոր իշխանությունները հանձինս գործադիրի ու օրենսդիրի պիտի քաղաքական ու իրավական գնահատական տային ՀՀ-ում մինչև իշխանափոխությունը տեղի ունեցածին ու վիճարկեին սահմանադրության ու դրա հետ կապ ունեցող ամեն ինչի լեգիտիմությունը, ուստի կարիք կլիներ անցումային սահմանադրություն ու բարձրագույն արդարադատական մարմին ստեղծելու ու դրանցով ժամանակավորապես առաջնորդվելու մինչև նոր համակագի ձևավորումը իր թաշախուստով, ու դրա մեջ կմտներ նաև էս սահմանադրական դատարանը լուծարելը, որովհետև հեղափոխություն է տեղի ունեցել, որով հին համակարգը լուծարվում է, և նոր համակարգ է ստեղծվում։ Հեղափոխություն անելը եղած սահմանադրության ու օրենքների շրջանակներում մեծագույն բուլշիթ ա, ոչ մի տրամաբանություն չկա մեջը։
> Բայց դե հասկանում ենք, թե դա ինչ մասշտաբի լուրջ աշխատանք, ներգրավվածություն ու պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ ա պահանջում, որի համար ՀՀ-ում վայթե բավականաչափ կոմպետենտ ռեսուրս չկար ու դժվար էլ լիներ (ասենք առնվազն գոնե մի քանի Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի պես դրայվ անող դեմքեր պիտի լինեին իրենց գաղափարակից պրոֆեսիոնալներով շրջապատված)։ 
> Ուստի Փաշինյանը ստիպված էր գնալու թավշյա ու ոչ բռնի լոլոներով, դոդերի գլխի տակ փափուկ բարձ դնելով, էմոցիոնալ պրեսսինգով, բլինչիկներով ու զուգարաններով, ու հիմա էլ գրիչով։ Ստեղ խնդիրը Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը չի, խնդիրն էն ա, որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը չլինի, էս ալամ ժողովդրի մեջ մի ուրիշ զանգ կախող չկա, որ կկարողանա սուպեր ռացիոնալ գործողություններով էս բորշությունից խելքը գլխին երկիր սարքել խելամիտ ժամկետներում, կամ գոնե հզոր գաղափարներ ունեցող մարդկանց խումբ, որ միասին գիտեն թե ինչ են ուզում։  Հակառակը՝ լիքը իրենց քթի ծերից էն կողմ չտեսնողներ կան, որ ոչ միայն չեն համագործակցում, այլ կատաղի դիմադրում են։
> Հետևաբար ով ռացիոնալիզմից ու պրոֆեսիոնալիզմից խոսի, մենք ազգովի պիտի պոպոք պնդուկ մանդարինից խոսենք։


 :Jpit: 

Բա սրա վերջը ոնց ա լինելու։ Դեղ-դարման չկա՞։ Թե՞ էս ամենը հազարամյա կարծրության գենի մակարդակով ա, որին հա տենց խփվելու ու փշրվելու են ողջամիտ, առողջ պետականություն ունենալու մեր հույսերը։

----------


## Գաղթական

«Հազարամյա կարծրության գեն»-ը լավն էր )))

Ժամանակավոր սահմանադրություն/արդարադատություն..
Վիշապը ճիշտ ա՝ երկրում էդքան գործից գիտակ ռեսուրս չկար նավի ուղղության կտրուկ փոփոխման համար:
Հո իզուր չէի՞ն 30տ նպատակաուղղված կրթության հերն անիծում:
Մի ամբողջ սերունդ ա արանքում մեծացել:
Ով էլ քչից շատից մի բան գիտեր՝ արդեն իր տեղը գտել էր նախկին հիերարխիկ բուրգում՝ ընտելանալով գործող խաղի կանոններին:

Մենք էդքան էլ շատ չենք էլի, որ հներին բոլոր մաքրեին թափեին, տեղը նոր լավը բերեին:
Նենց էլ չէր, որ աչքի կոսմետիկ վերանորոգման նպատակներով՝ ֆիգուռնի ատվյոռտկով ունքը խուզեին:

Բայց դե հիմա արդեն ամենասարսափելին հետևում ա:
ՈՒ ճիշտ ա, կարող ա դեռ կառավարության նիստերին բլինչիկակերության ու ռեստորանների զուգարաներից օգտվելու կուլտուրայից են խոսում, բայց խնդիրն էն ա, որ մենք իրոք հասել ենք էն մակարդակին, որ ոչ ճիշտ սննդակարգից ենք խաբար, ոչ էլ՝ հանրային զուգարաններից հիգիենայից:

Անցողիկ շրջադարձային ժամանակաշրջան ա, թեթև տարեք..
Մի 10-15տ՝ շատ չէ, մինչև շատ բան թարազուի գա ու իր տեղը գտնի..

Տո հեսա ԵՄ-ի հետ վիզաների ազատականացում ա սպասվում, լոուքոստըրներն էլ զաթի եկան արդեն..
Ազգովի լցվելու ենք սաղ քերենք տանենք Հայաստան, ոնց Սովետի վախտերով էին անում..
Էն որ Մոսկվա-Լենինգրադ սով էր, Երևանը ծըփըմ էր )))
Արանքում էլ դե բիզնեսմենն իր տասովկեքը կանի, գիտնականն՝ իր:

Սաղ լավ ա լինելու ))

----------

John (28.01.2020), Varzor (28.01.2020), Արշակ (28.01.2020), Ներսես_AM (28.01.2020), Ուլուանա (28.01.2020), Տրիբուն (28.01.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Չգիտեմ, ես չէի ասի, որ չարաճճի թրոլ էր։ Կարծես, լավ էլ լուրջ գրառում էր ու իսկապես էլ ինքը էդ գրչի պատմության մեջ լուրջ հիմքեր էր տեսնում` լուրջ հակահարվածի տեսքով։ Ու կարծես, Փաշինյանն էնքան ներքաշված ա էդ մակարդակի կենցաղային դետալներում, որ դեռ չի բարձրացել վարչապետի մակարդակին։ 
> Էս "գրչի պատմությունը", ըստ իս, համահարթակ ա բլինչիկային, ռեստորանների զուգարանային հարցերի իր երկար զրույց-ճառերին կառավարական նիստերի ժամանակ, որոնց ինքը լրջորեն ոգևորված կամ բորբոքված  էդքան կարևորություն ա տալիս։ Հա, դա թերություն ա վարչապետի մակարդակում, բայց թե ինչքանով ա էդ երևույթը լուրջ ու հետևանքային՝ չգիտեմ։ Վերջին հաշվով, թող դա լինի իր թերությունը, որն, ըստ իս, գալիս ա իր մասնագիտական որակից (կարծում եմ՝ ինքը բավական միջակ լրագրող ա, ինչպես և իր կինը, որը վարում ա էսօրվա փաստորեն գլխավոր պրո-իշխանական լրատվամիջոցը)։ Մի խոսքով, Էս գրչային պատմությունը կգնահատեի ավելի շուտ որպես դեղինմամուլային անորակ լրագրություն,  որից Փաշինյանը չի կարողանում զերծ մնալ։


Միջակ լրագրող լինելու մասին չգիտեմ, բայց Փաշինյանը իր գործունեության ընթացքում բազմիցս դրսևորել ա, որ իրավունքի հիմունքներին բավարար տիրապետում ա։ Էդ երևացել ա և նախկին իր խոսքում, և գործում․ ասենք հեղափոխությունը պեդանտության աստիճանի օրենքի տառին համապատասխան անողը չէր կարա չհասկանար, որ իր մոտ եղած գրիչը «արժանահավատ օբյեկտիվ փաստ» չի կարա լինի‎։ 
Նիկոլը սիրում ա սիմվոլներ (օրինակ՝ մեքենայի կմաղքը որպես թշվառության սիմվոլ ա իր աչքում), հաճախ ա սիմվոլներով արտահայտվում ու էդ գրիչը սիմվոլ ա համարում Հրայրի քծնանքի ու նաև իր սկզբունքայնության՝ էդ էդ քծնանքին կուլ չգնալու, ու Հրայրի ծառայություններից չօգտվելու։ Ինչից չի հետևում թե լրջով գրիչը «արժանահավատ օբյեկտիվ փաստ» ա համարում  :Smile:  
Ի վերջո գրչի հիմքով կաշառակերության գործ չի հարուցել Հրայրի վրա․ գրիչը ձեռը բռնած խոսում էր ՍԴ նախագահ դառնալուց օրենքի խախտումներից։ Դրա համար եմ ասում, բամբասը բամբասով, բայց ինձ մխիթարում ա էն, որ Նիկոլը հլը որ օրենքով գործելու հարցում սկզբունքային ա մնում։ Ի վերջո էդ ա ամենակարևորը իշխանությունների դեպքում։




> Ինչ վերաբերում ա նշածդ "բամբաս մթնոլորտի" հասարակական բնույթին, էս անգամ Փաշինյանն իր իռացիոնալությամբ գերազանցեց անգամ մեր ներկայիս հասարակությանը (թեև (և որովհետև) ինքն իրեն համարում ու զգում ա ժողովրդի ծոցից դուրս եկած ու դեռ էդ ծոցում ջերմացող վարչապետ), ու միջին վիճակագրական "նիկոլականի" թեթևակի հիասթափությունը երևում ա իր էդ գրառման տակի քոմենթներից։ Բայց կարծես Փաշինյանն էլ սթափվեց մի-փոքր ու իր հաջորդ փոստով փորձեց մեղմել իրադրությունը՝ կոչ անելով մոռանալ ու անցնել տնտեսական հեղափոխության առաջնահերթ հրամայականին


Չէի ասի թե միջին վիճակագրական «նիկոլականը» հիասթափվել ա։ Դու իմ ու քո Ֆեյսբուք բաբլին մի նայի։ Իմ ու քո շրջապատը չի ներկայացնում միջին վիճակագրական հային։ Ես դեռ Երևանի ընտրություններից հասկացա, որ իմ ֆբ ֆիդով ճիշտ չի գնահատելը․ իմ շուրջը շատերը Նիկոլին չէին ընտրում , մտածելով որ այլընտրանք ա պետք, բայց միջին հայը փաստորեն չէր խորանում տենց թիթիզ բաների վրա․ սաղ խելոք գնացին Նիկոլ ընտրեցին։ 
Նոր նայում էի Նիկոլի փոստերի լայքերը, էդ գրիչի վերաբերյալ փոստերը վերջին շրջանի իր մյուս փոստերի համեմատ զգալի ավելի շատ են լայքվել։

----------

Գաղթական (28.01.2020), Ներսես_AM (28.01.2020), Ուլուանա (28.01.2020), Տրիբուն (28.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Միջակ լրագրող լինելու մասին չգիտեմ, բայց Փաշինյանը իր գործունեության ընթացքում բազմիցս դրսևորել ա, որ իրավունքի հիմունքներին բավարար տիրապետում ա։ Էդ երևացել ա և նախկին իր խոսքում, և գործում․ ասենք հեղափոխությունը պեդանտության աստիճանի օրենքի տառին համապատասխան անողը չէր կարա չհասկանար, որ իր մոտ եղած գրիչը «արժանահավատ օբյեկտիվ փաստ» չի կարա լինի‎։ 
> Նիկոլը սիրում ա սիմվոլներ (օրինակ՝ մեքենայի կմաղքը որպես թշվառության սիմվոլ ա իր աչքում), հաճախ ա սիմվոլներով արտահայտվում ու էդ գրիչը սիմվոլ ա համարում Հրայրի քծնանքի ու նաև իր սկզբունքայնության՝ էդ էդ քծնանքին կուլ չգնալու, ու Հրայրի ծառայություններից չօգտվելու։ Ինչից չի հետևում թե լրջով գրիչը «արժանահավատ օբյեկտիվ փաստ» ա համարում  
> Ի վերջո գրչի հիմքով կաշառակերության գործ չի հարուցել Հրայրի վրա․ գրիչը ձեռը բռնած խոսում էր ՍԴ նախագահ դառնալուց օրենքի խախտումներից։ Դրա համար եմ ասում, բամբասը բամբասով, բայց ինձ մխիթարում ա էն, որ Նիկոլը հլը որ օրենքով գործելու հարցում սկզբունքային ա մնում։ Ի վերջո էդ ա ամենակարևորը իշխանությունների դեպքում։
> 
> 
> Չէի ասի թե միջին վիճակագրական «նիկոլականը» հիասթափվել ա։ Դու իմ ու քո Ֆեյսբուք բաբլին մի նայի։ Իմ ու քո շրջապատը չի ներկայացնում միջին վիճակագրական հային։ Ես դեռ Երևանի ընտրություններից հասկացա, որ իմ ֆբ ֆիդով ճիշտ չի գնահատելը․ իմ շուրջը շատերը Նիկոլին չէին ընտրում , մտածելով որ այլընտրանք ա պետք, բայց միջին հայը փաստորեն չէր խորանում տենց թիթիզ բաների վրա․ սաղ խելոք գնացին Նիկոլ ընտրեցին։ 
> Նոր նայում էի Նիկոլի փոստերի լայքերը, էդ գրիչի վերաբերյալ փոստերը վերջին շրջանի իր մյուս փոստերի համեմատ զգալի ավելի շատ են լայքվել։


Դե չէ, սիմվոլիզմը սիմվոլիզմ, բայց որպես խոստացված "արժանահավատ ապացույց" հիասթափեցնող էր, ըստ իս։ Գոնե՝ ոչ ճիշտ տեղում, ոչ ճիշտ ժամանակ, ու ոչ ճիշտ տոնով (ծանրակշռության)՝ վարչապետի պաշտոնական կայքում որպես առանձին փոստ։ Այսինքն, հենց որպես լրագրողական հնարք կամ ոճ՝ ինչ-որ բան ցույց տալու, մակարդակ չուներ, ըստ իս։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Նիկոլին ընտրել-չընտրելուն, դե իհարկե սենց անկապ բաները չեն, որ պիտի հիմք ծառայեն ընտրելուն կամ չընտրելուն, ու ես ինչպես որ ժամանակին եմ գնացել ու քվեարկել Նիկոլի օգտին, նույնը կանեի և հիմա առանց տատանվելու, որովհետև դրա համար շատ ավելի ծանրակշիռ հիմքեր կան (կոնկրետ ինձ համար):

----------

Տրիբուն (28.01.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Բա սրա վերջը ոնց ա լինելու։ Դեղ-դարման չկա՞։ Թե՞ էս ամենը հազարամյա կարծրության գենի մակարդակով ա, որին հա տենց խփվելու ու փշրվելու են ողջամիտ, առողջ պետականություն ունենալու մեր հույսերը։


Համաձայն եմ Գաղթականի հետ՝ լավ ա լինելու  :Smile:  Իրավիճակի մասին Վիշապի գնահատականի հետ էլ եմ համաձայն, մենակ թե սա հայերի որպես տեսակ կամ գենետիկորեն վատը լինելու հետ կապ չունի։ ՈՒղղակի էն խորը ցեխի մեջ որ խրվել էինք, չէինք կարող միանգամից վեր կենալ, շորերը թափ տալ ու դառնալ մաքուր ու պուպուշ եվրոպացի։ Ինձ թվում ա հեղափոխությունից հետո դզվելը մարդիկ շատ ավելի հեշտ ու պարզ են պատկերացնում, քան իրականում կա, դրա համար էլ հիասթափություն ա լինում։ Էլի եմ ասել․ իրականում հեղափոխությունը շատ ավելի հաջող ստացվեց, առողջացումը շատ ավելի արագ տեմպերով ա ընթանում, քան կարելի էր սպասել՝ պատկերացնելով իրավիճակի բարդությունը։ Չգիտեմ էլի կան, թե չէ, բայց ես ավելի արդյունավետ հեղափոխություն չեմ տեսել, որ եղած լինի։ 
Գաղթականը լավ ա ասում․ սենց որ գնա, մի 10-15 տարուց եվրոպական միջին երկրի մակարդակի ենք լինելու։ Մեկ–երկու սերունդ հետո էլ գուցե աշխարհի ամենապուպուշ երկրներից մեկը լինենք  :Jpit:  Ճիշտ ա մենք արդեն ծեր տատիկ–պապիկ կլինենք, բայց եթե ավելի հեռվից նայես պետությունների տրանսֆորմացիաներին․ էդ հրաշալի արդյունք ա  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.01.2020), Բարեկամ (28.01.2020), Գաղթական (28.01.2020), Ուլուանա (28.01.2020), Տրիբուն (28.01.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Դե չէ, սիմվոլիզմը սիմվոլիզմ, բայց որպես խոստացված "արժանահավատ ապացույց" հիասթափեցնող էր, ըստ իս։ Գոնե՝ ոչ ճիշտ տեղում, ոչ ճիշտ ժամանակ, ու ոչ ճիշտ տոնով (ծանրակշռության)՝ վարչապետի պաշտոնական կայքում որպես առանձին փոստ։ Այսինքն, հենց որպես լրագրողական հնարք կամ ոճ՝ ինչ-որ բան ցույց տալու, մակարդակ չուներ, ըստ իս։


 Դե եթե լրջով «արժանահավատ ապացույց» ու «անհամաչափ ուժեղ հակահարված» ենք սպասում, ապա իհարկե հիասթափություն կլինի, բայց հլը հետադարձ հայացքով նորից կարդա էս գրածը․




> Երեւան հասնեմ՝ Հրայր Թովմասյանի ակնկալած օբյեկտիվ, արժանահավատ փաստը կհրապարակեմ (փաստը պարզապես հիմա հետս չէ, այլ Երեւանում)։Միայն խնդրում եմ՝ ինձ չմեղադրեք անհամաչափ ուժեղ հակահարված տալու մեջ:
> Ես չէի ուզում՝ դուք ստիպեցիք:


Որ սենց հիմա խորանում եմ, նույնիսկ ավելի մտահոգվելու կլիներ, եթե երկրի վարչապետը լրջով սենց իմաստով բան ասեր։  :Smile: 
Ասենք վերջին երկու նախադասությունը օկ ա, եթե որպես բարիի մեջ կատակ–չարաճճիություն ա ասվում, բայց մտահոգիչ, վտանգավոր կլիներ․ եթե ձեռքի տակ էդքան ուժ(power) ունեցող երկրի ղեկավարը տենց տղայական ազարտով լրջով հարվածներ տար։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Եթե համեմատելու բան եք ուզում համեմատեք Վրաստանի հետ։ Սահակաշվիլին եկավ, սաղին լարեց, դրսի փողերի հաշվին ինչ սարքեց սարքեց(ինչ խոսք, Թիֆլիս–Սև ծով ճանապարհը հրաշք ա)։ Բայց հետո իրան լարեցին ու երկիրը նորից գաղջի մեջ ա։ Անցած տարի մի երկու օրով ընդեղ էի։ Տաս տարի առաջվա համեմատ կարելի ա ասել համարյա բան չի փոխվել։ Մենակ լուքոսթերները տուրիստ են բերում էդ ա շատացել։

----------

Varzor (28.01.2020), Արշակ (28.01.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բա սրա վերջը ոնց ա լինելու։ Դեղ-դարման չկա՞։ Թե՞ էս ամենը հազարամյա կարծրության գենի մակարդակով ա, որին հա տենց խփվելու ու փշրվելու են ողջամիտ, առողջ պետականություն ունենալու մեր հույսերը։


Հազարամյա կարծրության գենի պրոբլեմը հա, վայթե զգացվում է։ Նման է, որ հին ազգերը, եթե չեն խառնվում` դեգրադացվում, վարի են գնում։ Evolution is bitch.

----------


## Արշակ

> Հազարամյա կարծրության գենի պրոբլեմը հա, վայթե զգացվում է։ Նման է, որ հին ազգերը, եթե չեն խառնվում` դեգրադացվում, վարի են գնում։ Evolution is bitch.


Ավելի հակված եմ կարծել, որ հին ազգերի դեգրադացումը ոչ թե գեների, այլ անցյալի փառքի հիշողության վրա լռվելու հետ կապ ունի։ Հայերը, հուները, իտալացիք․․․ էն ա Անգլիացիք էլ են արդեն էդ փուլին հասել․ հլը չեն ջոկել, որ իրանց աշխարհակալ կայսրությունը էլ չկա, փառահեղ անցյալից կառչած Բրեքսիթի պես էշություններ են անում։ Իսկ երիտասարդ ազգերը, որ իդեալականացված փառահեղ անցյալի հիշողություն չունեն, դրա դոզի տակ լռվելու համար, առաջ են նայում ու իրանց փայ փառահեղ ապագան են փորձում ստեղծել։ 

Մի խոսքով, ինչ–որ ձև ա պետք գտնել, ազգովի ազատվել էդ «դուք դեռ ծառերի վրա էիք, երբ մենք արդեն աստղերին էինք նայում» տիպի մառազմատիկ հոգեբանությունից ու նայել առաջ։

----------

Freeman (29.01.2020), Ներսես_AM (29.01.2020), Ուլուանա (29.01.2020), Տրիբուն (29.01.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ավելի հակված եմ կարծել, որ հին ազգերի դեգրադացումը ոչ թե գեների, այլ անցյալի փառքի հիշողության վրա լռվելու հետ կապ ունի։ Հայերը, հուները, իտալացիք․․․ էն ա Անգլիացիք էլ են արդեն էդ փուլին հասել․ հլը չեն ջոկել, որ իրանց աշխարհակալ կայսրությունը էլ չկա, փառահեղ անցյալից կառչած Բրեքսիթի պես էշություններ են անում։ Իսկ երիտասարդ ազգերը, որ իդեալականացված փառահեղ անցյալի հիշողություն չունեն, դրա դոզի տակ լռվելու համար, առաջ են նայում ու իրանց փայ փառահեղ ապագան են փորձում ստեղծել։ 
> 
> Մի խոսքով, ինչ–որ ձև ա պետք գտնել, ազգովի ազատվել էդ «դուք դեռ ծառերի վրա էիք, երբ մենք արդեն աստղերին էինք նայում» տիպի մառազմատիկ հոգեբանությունից ու նայել առաջ։


Ինձ թվում է, պատճառահետևանքային կապերը խառնում ես։ Անցյալի փառքի հիշողության վրա լռվելը վայթե ոչ թե դեգեներատության պատճառ ա, այլ հետևանք ։Ճ Ու առհասարակ անցյալի վրա կենտրոնանալը հիվանդության նշան է։ Եթե հայերս հետտրավմատիկ սթրեսային խանգարման հիմքեր ունենք, իտալացիք ու անգլիացիք նույնը չունեն։ Ինքնաքննադատության բացակայությունը, կամ մեծամոլությունը, կամ թուլամորթությունը հնարավոր է, որ պատճառ չեն, հետևանք են։ Ասածս ինչ է՝ վատ սնունդ, ապրելակերպ, էկոլոգիա, սթրեսներ -> վատ գեներ -> անճարություն ու մեծամտություն -> վատ սնունդ, ապրելակերպ, էկոլոգիա, սթրեսներ․․․ ->->-> դեգրադացիա։ 
Էդ պատմություն բան, սուտ բաներ են։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մի խոսքով, ինչ–որ ձև ա պետք գտնել, ազգովի ազատվել էդ «դուք դեռ ծառերի վրա էիք, երբ մենք արդեն աստղերին էինք նայում» տիպի մառազմատիկ հոգեբանությունից ու նայել առաջ։


Բայց պետք ա՞ որ տենց ձև գտնել, Արշակ ջան:
Որ խորանում ես՝ համարյա սաղ ազգերն էլ մարդա մի բան գտնում/հորինում են իրենց լավ զգալու համար:
Տո ամեն մեկս առանձին-առանձին էլ ինչ-որ բան ունենք մեզ լավ զգալու համար: Ով էլ չունի, կամ ունի բայց այլոց կողմից չի ընդունվում, հիմնականում դեպրեսիայի մեջ ա ընկնում՝ ինքըզինքը ոչնչություն համարելով:
Այսինքն սա գործում ա թե անհատական մակարդակի վրա ու թե հավաքական մարդկանց խմբի համար (աշխարհի մակարդակով՝ տարբեր ազգերի միջև, երկրի մակարդակով՝ տարբեր շրջանների, շրջաններից՝ քաղաքների, քաղաքներից՝ թաղամասերի... + դպրոցների, դասարանների, ֆուտբոլային ակումբների, և այլն և այլն...):

Մեր ունեցածն էլ զաթի մի Տիգրան Մեծ ա էլի..
Ընդ որում՝ ուրիշներին մեզնից հետո ծառ հանելով՝ մենք մեզ ոչ ոքից չենք գերադասում՝ ասել ասողի..
ՈՒրիշների պես դա մեզ մոտ հիվանդագին աստիճանի չի հասնում էլի՝ նենց որ ֆաշիզմի ու ռասիզմի վերածվի..

Դրա համար եմ ասում, որ ՀՀԿ-ի թողած ամենամեծ ու պրինցիպի միակ արժեքը դա Անմոռուկն ա՝ ըստ իս:
Նոր ազգային սիմվոլ, նոր գաղափարախոսական կոնցեպտ..
Քանի կար՝ միայն Արարատն էր մեր սիմվոլը, էն էլ էդ սիմվոլիզմի մեջ միշտ շեշտադրված տխուր նոտա կա՝ կորցրած հայրենիք, Եղեռն, ստորացում..

Իսկ Անմոռուկը լրիվ նոր կոնցեպտ ա՝ Չմոռանալով անցյալը հայացքն ուղղել դեպի պայծառ ապագա:
Համ չմոռացվող Անմոռուկ ա, համ էլ՝ բացվող ծաղիկ, նոր գույներ, բուրմունք..

ՈՒ ի վերջո մարդն առանց անցյալ, ազգն առանց պատմության՝ ավելի հեշտ ա հանձնվում գլոբալիզացիայի:
Իսկ մենք ունենք պատմություն ու դրանում լիքը փառահեղ էջեր կան:
Հետն էլ՝ մեր սորտի մեջ միակն ենք ու անկրկնելին.. խոսքի սլավոնների կամ թյուրքերի պես չենք էլի, որ մեզնից մի հարյուր տեսակ լինի..

Դեպի անցյալ հետ նայելը չի մի խնդիրը, այլ՝ հետադարձ հայացքից հետո դեպի առաջ չկարողանալ նայելը...

----------


## Quyr Qery

Մի անհամեստ հարց. նորմա՞լ է, որ մալյանենք իրենց հերթական փիառի համար կարողանում են ոստիկաների միջոցով շոու կազմակերպել, իբր իրենց բռնում են (Նիկոլենք սկի տեղյակ չեն եղել, այ էդ տիպի ոստիկանությունն ու ԱԱԾ-ն իրենցը չի), առավոտնից իրիկուն հայհոյանքներ ու hate speech են տարածում, ահռելի ռեսուրս ու գումար ունեն, քոչն էլ խոստանում է հետ գալ: Ինչի՞ կարող է հանգեցնի էս սաղ, ինչ զարգացումների կարող է բերի: 
Չհաշված ներքին կոնֆլիկտները կառավարությունում, ԲՀԿ-ԼՀԿ-ի շանտաժները՝ մանդատները վայր դնելու հետ կապված:

----------

Տրիբուն (01.02.2020)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի անհամեստ հարց. նորմա՞լ է, որ մալյանենք իրենց հերթական փիառի համար կարողանում են ոստիկաների միջոցով շոու կազմակերպել, իբր իրենց բռնում են (Նիկոլենք սկի տեղյակ չեն եղել, այ էդ տիպի ոստիկանությունն ու ԱԱԾ-ն իրենցը չի), առավոտնից իրիկուն հայհոյանքներ ու hate speech են տարածում, ահռելի ռեսուրս ու գումար ունեն, քոչն էլ խոստանում է հետ գալ: Ինչի՞ կարող է հանգեցնի էս սաղ, ինչ զարգացումների կարող է բերի: 
> Չհաշված ներքին կոնֆլիկտները կառավարությունում, ԲՀԿ-ԼՀԿ-ի շանտաժները՝ մանդատները վայր դնելու հետ կապված:


Քոչարյանը աշնանը արդեն պիտի իր խոստման համաձայն հետ եկած լիներ, Մալյանենք ամեն ինչից ՖԲ փիառ են սարքում: Շարունակում են մնալ խիստ սակավ մարդկանց ուշադրության կենտրոնում ))

հ.գ. Նիկոլը լավ էլ կուրսի էր դեպքերից, ուրիշ հարց էդ ինձ դուր ա գալիս, թե չէ:

Հաս ջան, իրանք ոչ մի բան են: Իմ ու քո նման մի քանի հարյուր հոգի են իրանցից կուրսի: Մի անհանգստացի:

----------

Quyr Qery (30.01.2020), Տրիբուն (30.01.2020)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Քոչարյանը աշնանը արդեն պիտի իր խոստման համաձայն հետ եկած լիներ, Մալյանենք ամեն ինչից ՖԲ փիառ են սարքում: Շարունակում են մնալ խիստ սակավ մարդկանց ուշադրության կենտրոնում ))
> 
> հ.գ. Նիկոլը լավ էլ կուրսի էր դեպքերից, ուրիշ հարց էդ ինձ դուր ա գալիս, թե չէ:
> 
> Հաս ջան, իրանք ոչ մի բան են: Իմ ու քո նման մի քանի հարյուր հոգի են իրանցից կուրսի: Մի անհանգստացի:


Արտ, նենց հուսով եմ, որ դու ճիշտ ես:
Որ ֆբում չկամ, փորձում եմ մաքսիմալ քիչ հետևել էս իրավիճակին, բայց սիրտս կանգնում ա, որ տեսնում եմ իրանց փիառվելը:

----------


## Շինարար

Ժող ակումբում քննարկումներ ինչ չկա Հայաստանի քաղաքական անցուդարձի վերաբերյալ նորմալ վերլուծություններ չեմ կարդում: Ֆեյսբուքում ում հետևեմ: Չուկը մի վաղտ երկար գրում էր, հիմա էլ չէ, Արշակը գրում էր, էլ չէ: Ոչ մի կառչելիք նորմալ աղբյուր չունեմ: Նենց չի որ պարտադիր պիտի ամեն ինչում համաձայն լինեմ, բայց նորմալ օբյեկտիվ կարծիքներ եմ ուզում կարդալ` ոչ թե նեգատիվ կամ ընդհակառակը գլուխը ավազի մեջ թաղող:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ժող ակումբում քննարկումներ ինչ չկա Հայաստանի քաղաքական անցուդարձի վերաբերյալ նորմալ վերլուծություններ չեմ կարդում: Ֆեյսբուքում ում հետևեմ: Չուկը մի վաղտ երկար գրում էր, հիմա էլ չէ, Արշակը գրում էր, էլ չէ: Ոչ մի կառչելիք նորմալ աղբյուր չունեմ: Նենց չի որ պարտադիր պիտի ամեն ինչում համաձայն լինեմ, բայց նորմալ օբյեկտիվ կարծիքներ եմ ուզում կարդալ` ոչ թե նեգատիվ կամ ընդհակառակը գլուխը ավազի մեջ թաղող:


Շին, չգիտեմ ֆբում, բայց Տելեգրամով Ինֆոքոմին կարող ես հետևել:

----------

Արշակ (31.01.2020), Շինարար (30.01.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, չգիտեմ ֆբում, բայց Տելեգրամով Ինֆոքոմին կարող ես հետևել:


Եթե դա պիտի գրանցվել նոր սոցիալական ցանցեր չեմ ուզում

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Եթե դա պիտի գրանցվել նոր սոցիալական ցանցեր չեմ ուզում


Սոցիալական ցանց չի, Վայբեր/Վոթսափի այլընտրանքն ա, մի հրաշք ծրագիր, որտեղ ընտիր ալիքներ կան բաժանորդագրվելու:
Իսկ ֆբում, էն  ժամանակով կարող էի Հրանուշ Խառատյան, Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամայան, ՀԱԿ-ից շատերը, ՔՈ-ից Սահակյան Սուրեն:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.01.2020), Արշակ (31.01.2020), Շինարար (30.01.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եթե դա պիտի գրանցվել նոր սոցիալական ցանցեր չեմ ուզում


Տելեգրամը կյանքություն ա, իսկ վերլուծություն առանձնապես չկա, որտև ոչ մեկ չգիտի, ինչ ա կատարվում  :LOL: 

Սա բավականին լավ հոդված ա՝  https://hetq.am/hy/article/112303

----------

Quyr Qery (01.02.2020), Արշակ (04.02.2020), Շինարար (01.02.2020)

----------


## Freeman

Վերլուծություն չգիտեմ, բայց նորություններին հիմնականում արմկոմեդիով եմ ծանոթանում

----------

Varzor (02.02.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Վաղուց ուզում էի հարցնել. Հայկական ժամանակից բացի ուրիշ որևէ ոչ հականիկոլական թերթ կա՞։ Դժվարանում եմ գտնել։

----------

Շինարար (31.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Վերլուծություն չգիտեմ, բայց նորություններին հիմնականում արմկոմեդիով եմ ծանոթանում


Արմկոմեդին ծախու հաղորդում ա դառել՝ հատուկ ուղղվածությամբ։

----------

Quyr Qery (01.02.2020), Աթեիստ (31.01.2020), Արշակ (04.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վաղուց ուզում էի հարցնել. Հայկական ժամանակից բացի ուրիշ որևէ ոչ հականիկոլական թերթ կա՞։ Դժվարանում եմ գտնել։


Լրագիրը

lragir.am

----------

Բարեկամ (03.02.2020)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Արմկոմեդին ծախու հաղորդում ա դառել՝ հատուկ ուղղվածությամբ։


Միշտ էլ տենցն ա եղել՝ չնայած լավ հումորին:

----------

Varzor (02.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արմկոմեդին ծախու հաղորդում ա դառել՝ հատուկ ուղղվածությամբ։


Դրանց վարողներից մեկի ռուսական ակցենտը նենց ա վրես ազդել հենց առաջին դրվագից, որ երբեք էտ հաղորդումը չեմ նայել։ Էս վերջերս էլ մի հատ տուպոյ գովազդում ա խաղում <ես կարող եմ մի քիչ ուշանամ>իմ համար հակագովազդ ա դառել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող ակումբում քննարկումներ ինչ չկա Հայաստանի քաղաքական անցուդարձի վերաբերյալ նորմալ վերլուծություններ չեմ կարդում: Ֆեյսբուքում ում հետևեմ: Չուկը մի վաղտ երկար գրում էր, հիմա էլ չէ, Արշակը գրում էր, էլ չէ: Ոչ մի կառչելիք նորմալ աղբյուր չունեմ: Նենց չի որ պարտադիր պիտի ամեն ինչում համաձայն լինեմ, բայց նորմալ օբյեկտիվ կարծիքներ եմ ուզում կարդալ` ոչ թե նեգատիվ կամ ընդհակառակը գլուխը ավազի մեջ թաղող:


Ինձ թվում ա պետք ա հետևել Հայկօ-ի օրինակին ու կտրվել հայկական լրահոսից, գոնե մի որոշ ժամանակով։ Չնայած ընդհանուր առմամբ ոչ մի սարսափելի բան տեղի չի ունենում, բայց ահավոր քանակության տեղեկատվական զիբիլ ա ֆռում, ու մեր անորակ քաղաքական դաշտն էլ ոնց որ ընկած լինի մոր փորը, զիբիլի վրա զիբիլ են ավելացնում։ Իշխանությունների մոտ ինչ-որ haphazard վիճակ ա, ընդդիմությունը անօգուտ աղմուկից բացի ոչինչի ընդունակ չի։ Ու փոխանակ ընդդիմությունը բարձրանար իշխանության մակարդակին, աչքիս իշխանությունն ա վիզ դրած իջնում ընդդիմության մակարդակին։ Էն որ մեկ-մեկ սաղ ասում են պայքարենք ատելության խոսքի դեմ, կամ ֆեյք նյուզերի դեմ, իմ արև մուտիտ են անում։ Ինձ թվում ա մեր քաղաքական դաշտին լրիվ դզում ա էս վիճակը, քանի որ իրանք մենակ էտ են կարում անեն․ սրիկաները բարոյականության դասեր տան, գարշահոտ բերաններն էլ ատելության խոսքից բողոքեն։   

Ես օրինակ հավեսով կսահմանափկվեի Ակումբում Արշակի ու Վիշապի գրածներով։ Երկուսն էլ ահագին օբյեկտիվ ընկալում ունեն իրավիճակի ու շատ գրեթե միշտ հասկանալի կարծիք են գրում։

Հ․Գ․ Կներեք սենց մի քիչ դեպրեսոտ անկապ գրառման համար, երևի ընդհանուր տրամադրությունս ա տենց։

----------

Quyr Qery (02.02.2020), Varzor (02.02.2020), Յոհաննես (01.02.2020), Շինարար (01.02.2020)

----------


## Freeman

Ծախվածի պահը չգիտեմ, բայց հումորները դուրս գալիս են հիմնականում, հեն ա, նոր հաղորդում ա դուրս եկել, պատրաստվում եմ գնամ նայեմ ։Դ

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինձ թվում ա պետք ա հետևել Հայկօ-ի օրինակին ու կտրվել հայկական լրահոսից, գոնե մի որոշ ժամանակով։ Չնայած ընդհանուր առմամբ ոչ մի սարսափելի բան տեղի չի ունենում, բայց ահավոր քանակության տեղեկատվական զիբիլ ա ֆռում, ու մեր անորակ քաղաքական դաշտն էլ ոնց որ ընկած լինի մոր փորը, զիբիլի վրա զիբիլ են ավելացնում։ Իշխանությունների մոտ ինչ-որ haphazard վիճակ ա, ընդդիմությունը անօգուտ աղմուկից բացի ոչինչի ընդունակ չի։ Ու փոխանակ ընդդիմությունը բարձրանար իշխանության մակարդակին, աչքիս իշխանությունն ա վիզ դրած իջնում ընդդիմության մակարդակին։ Էն որ մեկ-մեկ սաղ ասում են պայքարենք ատելության խոսքի դեմ, կամ ֆեյք նյուզերի դեմ, իմ արև մուտիտ են անում։ Ինձ թվում ա մեր քաղաքական դաշտին լրիվ դզում ա էս վիճակը, քանի որ իրանք մենակ էտ են կարում անեն․ սրիկաները բարոյականության դասեր տան, գարշահոտ բերաններն էլ ատելության խոսքից բողոքեն։   
> 
> Ես օրինակ հավեսով կսահմանափկվեի Ակումբում Արշակի ու Վիշապի գրածներով։ Երկուսն էլ ահագին օբյեկտիվ ընկալում ունեն իրավիճակի ու շատ գրեթե միշտ հասկանալի կարծիք են գրում։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Կներեք սենց մի քիչ դեպրեսոտ անկապ գրառման համար, երևի ընդհանուր տրամադրությունս ա տենց։


Հայկը Հայաստանում չի՞:

----------


## Շինարար

Եթե Հայաստանում լինեի գուցե հեշտ կտրվեի ես էլ, բայց դրսում հեշտ չի: Առանց էն էլ մշտական մեղքի մեջ ես ապրում, որ չես կիսում էնտեղի դժվարությունները:

----------

Ուլուանա (01.02.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

Գոնե էստեղ առաջվա պես քննարկեք: Մարդ մի աղբյուր ուներ, էդ էլ ա կտրվում:

----------

Ուլուանա (01.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հ.գ. Նիկոլը լավ էլ կուրսի էր դեպքերից, ուրիշ հարց էդ ինձ դուր ա գալիս, թե չէ:


Ինձ թվում ա կուրսի չէր։ Ինչ-որ շատ չմո թատրոնի էր նման ամեն ինչը։ Իսկ էն որ մեր ոստիկանական համակարգը նույն զիբիլն ա ու լիքը մարդիկ կան, որ կարան Վովայի խաթեր շոու սարքեն, որ Մալյանի պես կապիկների փիառ անեն, դրանում չեմ կասկածում։ 

Բայց էն ոչխար Սամսոնյանի վրա հույս ունեմ սուտ մատնության հոդված կդնեն։

----------

Varzor (02.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինձ թվում ա պետք ա հետևել Հայկօ-ի օրինակին ու կտրվել հայկական լրահոսից, գոնե մի որոշ ժամանակով։ Չնայած ընդհանուր առմամբ ոչ մի սարսափելի բան տեղի չի ունենում, բայց ահավոր քանակության տեղեկատվական զիբիլ ա ֆռում, ու մեր անորակ քաղաքական դաշտն էլ ոնց որ ընկած լինի մոր փորը, զիբիլի վրա զիբիլ են ավելացնում։ Իշխանությունների մոտ ինչ-որ haphazard վիճակ ա, ընդդիմությունը անօգուտ աղմուկից բացի ոչինչի ընդունակ չի։ Ու փոխանակ ընդդիմությունը բարձրանար իշխանության մակարդակին, աչքիս իշխանությունն ա վիզ դրած իջնում ընդդիմության մակարդակին։ Էն որ մեկ-մեկ սաղ ասում են պայքարենք ատելության խոսքի դեմ, կամ ֆեյք նյուզերի դեմ, իմ արև մուտիտ են անում։ Ինձ թվում ա մեր քաղաքական դաշտին լրիվ դզում ա էս վիճակը, քանի որ իրանք մենակ էտ են կարում անեն․ սրիկաները բարոյականության դասեր տան, գարշահոտ բերաններն էլ ատելության խոսքից բողոքեն։   
> 
> *Ես օրինակ հավեսով կսահմանափկվեի Ակումբում Արշակի ու Վիշապի գրածներով։* Երկուսն էլ ահագին օբյեկտիվ ընկալում ունեն իրավիճակի ու շատ գրեթե միշտ հասկանալի կարծիք են գրում։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Կներեք սենց մի քիչ դեպրեսոտ անկապ գրառման համար, երևի ընդհանուր տրամադրությունս ա տենց։


Յաա, ես լուրջ պատասխանատվություն ա առաջացնում, բա փոխհատուցում չկա՞ :Ճ
Լավ, քանի սենց դեպրեսիվ վիճակ ա, մի քիչ դեմագոգիայով տաքացնեմ ձեզ  :Tongue: 

Ինձ թվում է Հայաստանի քաղաքականության մեջ առանձնապես լուրջ բան չի կատարվում։ Մենք ոնց խնդալու ժողովուրդ կայինք, խոշոր հաշվով նույն էլ մնացել ենք՝ թե ակտիվ քաղաքականության մեջ, թե կուլիսներում, թե թամաշաներում։
Ուղղակի առաջ լացելունը մի քիչ ավելի շատ էր, քան խնդալունը, հիմա ոնց որ խնդալունը ավելի շատ ա, քան լացելունը, այսինքն էդքան վատ չի :Ճ
Ինչ վերաբերում է լրատվությանը, ապա էն ժամանակներից, ինչ հանրապետականները զրկվեցին իշխանությունից, ու Ռոբը ձերբակալվեց, էդ ապուշների միակ պաշտպանությունը մնաց մուտիլովկան, ու հիմա սաղ ռեսուրսները ծախսում են զանգվածային մուտիլովկայի վրա։
Առաջվա իշխանամետ լրատվամիջոցների ֆինանսական աղբյուրները իշխանափոխությունից հետո մնացել են նույնը, դրա համար, եթե առաջ դինջ-դրական քողի տակ էր ամեն ինչ ներկայացվում, հիմա ամեն ինչ ներկայացվում է ագրեսիվ մարազմով։ 
Մոտավորապես, պատկերացրեք՝ ասենք փողոցում մի հիսուն պոռնիկ են կանգնած, ու մեկ էլ մի լիմուզին ա գալիս, լուսամուտը իջնում է, ու կալոդով փողեր են ցույց տալիս, ի՞նչ կլինի․ Պոռնիկները հանգիստ ստրիպտիզ ցույց տալու տեղը կսկեն հիսթերիկ կապիկություններ անել։ 
Այ էդ վիճակն է հիմա ՀՀ ինֆորմացիոն դաշտում, ֆայլաբազարային «լրագրողները» վխտում են ամենուրեք։
Ու ինձ թվում է, որ սա աշխատում է։ Այսինքն մասսայի ուշադրությունը լավ էլ շեղվում է ակտուալ թեմաներից ու թախտաբիթիների մեծ մասը մնում են ստվերում, բորշությունն էլ շարունակվում է։
Ասենք էս լրագրողի ապուշության մակարդակը նայեք, ինձ թվում է, ինքը ջոկում ա, որ տխմարություն ա դուրս տալիս, բայց դե «գործ» ա, պիտի անի․




Իսկ ամենամեծ պրոբլեմն էն ա, որ ԱԱԾն, ոստիկանությունը, դատարանները մեծամասամբ նույն կերպարներն են, իրենց կասկածելի արժեհամակարգով։  ՈՒ ՀՀ-ում խոշոր հաշվով նույն տուֆտա համակարգն է՝ իր դեֆեկտներով ու ծակերով հանդերձ։
Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը սրանց մեծ մասի համար փոխարինողներ չունի, ու էս բորշությունը դեռ երկար կարող է շարունակվել ու տհաճ սյուրպրիզներ էլ կարող են լինել պատկան մարմիններում լիքը խիյարների առկայության ու գաղափարների բացակայության պատճառով։
Փաշինյանին խոշոր հաշվով մնացել է դաստիարակչական քարոզչությունը ու ոնց կարողանում, անում է, չեմ կարծում, որ թերանում է էդ հարցում։ Մի քիչ այս կերպ, կամ այն կերպ, վայթե մեծ բան չէր փոխի մեր ժողովդրի մտածելակերպի մեջ։ 
Ինքը մենակով շատ բան չի կարող անել, եթե նույնիսկ համաշխարհային իրավագիտությունն ու տնտեսագիտությունը սերտի մի երկու ամսվա մեջ, այսինքն կողքինները պիտի օժանդակեն, բայց կողքերը նենց լուրջ բան չեմ տեսնում, ոնց որ։
Մյուս խոշոր պրոբլեմն այն է, որ ՀՀ-ում փողերի հոսքի մեծ վերահսկողություն չկա, քանի որ կանխիկ փողն է ամենաշատ ֆռֆռացողը, որով էլ դժվարանում է ամենատարբեր պատվերներն ու կեղծիքները բացահայտելը ու երկիրը կեղտից մաքրելը։
Ֆինանսների նախարարությունում էլ ոնց որ նույն կղերապահպանողական արժեհամակարգ ունեցող կադրերն են, arca.am կայքի չմո վիճակից երևի կարելի է պատկերացնել ՀՀ-ի ֆինանսական կառավարման մակարդակի մասին։
Իհարկե դրական շարժ էլ կա պայմանավորված դրսի օրինակներն ու փորձը ներմուծելով, բայց ինձ դանդաղ ա թվում։
Հ․Գ․ Ես մաքսիմալիստ եմ, էդ էլ հաշվի առեք ։Ճ

----------

Quyr Qery (02.02.2020), Varzor (02.02.2020), Շինարար (02.02.2020), Տրիբուն (02.02.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Յաա, ես լուրջ պատասխանատվություն ա առաջացնում, բա փոխհատուցում չկա՞ :Ճ
> Լավ, քանի սենց դեպրեսիվ վիճակ ա, մի քիչ դեմագոգիայով տաքացնեմ ձեզ 
> 
> Ինձ թվում է Հայաստանի քաղաքականության մեջ առանձնապես լուրջ բան չի կատարվում։ Մենք ոնց խնդալու ժողովուրդ կայինք, խոշոր հաշվով նույն էլ մնացել ենք՝ թե ակտիվ քաղաքականության մեջ, թե կուլիսներում, թե թամաշաներում։
> Ուղղակի առաջ լացելունը մի քիչ ավելի շատ էր, քան խնդալունը, հիմա ոնց որ խնդալունը ավելի շատ ա, քան լացելունը, այսինքն էդքան վատ չի :Ճ
> Ինչ վերաբերում է լրատվությանը, ապա էն ժամանակներից, ինչ հանրապետականները զրկվեցին իշխանությունից, ու Ռոբը ձերբակալվեց, էդ ապուշների միակ պաշտպանությունը մնաց մուտիլովկան, ու հիմա սաղ ռեսուրսները ծախսում են զանգվածային մուտիլովկայի վրա։
> Առաջվա իշխանամետ լրատվամիջոցների ֆինանսական աղբյուրները իշխանափոխությունից հետո մնացել են նույնը, դրա համար, եթե առաջ դինջ-դրական քողի տակ էր ամեն ինչ ներկայացվում, հիմա ամեն ինչ ներկայացվում է ագրեսիվ մարազմով։ 
> Մոտավորապես, պատկերացրեք՝ ասենք փողոցում մի հիսուն պոռնիկ են կանգնած, ու մեկ էլ մի լիմուզին ա գալիս, լուսամուտը իջնում է, ու կալոդով փողեր են ցույց տալիս, ի՞նչ կլինի․ Պոռնիկները հանգիստ ստրիպտիզ ցույց տալու տեղը կսկեն հիսթերիկ կապիկություններ անել։ 
> Այ էդ վիճակն է հիմա ՀՀ ինֆորմացիոն դաշտում, ֆայլաբազարային «լրագրողները» վխտում են ամենուրեք։
> ...


Ես կարող ա բրիտանական դեբիլագույն կառավարության ու մեդիայի ազդեցության տակ եմ մնացած, որոնց կողքը Նիկոլը ռացիոնալիզմի ռահվիրա ա թվում։ ՈՒ ներող Վիշապ ձյա, էս գրածներիցդ մի տեսակ ներվայնանում եմ։ 

Ենթադրենք մեր վարչապետը Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը չի, այլ Վիշապ Ակումբսկին ա‎։ Վաշի ձեյստվիյա։

----------

Գաղթական (02.02.2020), Շինարար (02.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես կարող ա բրիտանական դեբիլագույն կառավարության ու մեդիայի ազդեցության տակ եմ մնացած, որոնց կողքը Նիկոլը ռացիոնալիզմի ռահվիրա ա թվում։ ՈՒ ներող Վիշապ ձյա, էս գրածներիցդ մի տեսակ ներվայնանում եմ։ 
> 
> Ենթադրենք մեր վարչապետը Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը չի, այլ Վիշապ Ակումբսկին ա‎։ Վաշի ձեյստվիյա։


Չգիտեմ, որ մասից ես ներվայնանում, ես հակասող բան կարծես չեմ էլ ասել։ Վարչապետը անում է էն, ինչ կարողանում է։

----------


## Freeman

> Ծախվածի պահը չգիտեմ, բայց հումորները դուրս գալիս են հիմնականում, հեն ա, նոր հաղորդում ա դուրս եկել, պատրաստվում եմ գնամ նայեմ ։Դ


Վերջին սերիայի համարյա կեսը Հրայրի արդարացումներին էին ուղղված, չդզեց

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Չգիտեմ, որ մասից ես ներվայնանում, ես հակասող բան կարծես չեմ էլ ասել։ Վարչապետը անում է էն, ինչ կարողանում է։


էն մասից որ ամեն երկրորդ գրառմանդ մեջ գրում ես բեսամթ խնդալու, ոչ կոմպետենտ ժողովուրդ ու պետություն ենք։ Յանի սաղ աշխարհն էլ նենց մի կոմպետենտ մեռնում ա։ ՄԹ–ի մասին ինչ կարծիքի ես‎։ Ասենք վերջին լուրերից երկու թեմա քեզ ասա խնդալու ա, լացելու ա, թե կոմպետենտության մարմնացում են‎‎։

1. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-englan...shire-51160707



> Երեսուն տարուց ավել Ռոդերհեմ քաղաքում 1400 երեխա հիմնականում պակիստանցի արմատներով խմբավորման անդամների կողմից սեռական բռնության ա ենթարկվել ու ոստիկանությունը գործերը տարիներով քնացրել ա, վախենալով որ ոստիականության ռասիզմի մեջ կմեղադրեն։ 
> The Independent Office for Police Conduct (IOPC) report also upheld a complaint that the victim's father was told by a senior officer, whom the IOPC has been unable to identify, that the force was aware abuse "had been going on 30 years and the police could do nothing because of racial tensions"․ A report in 2014 by Prof Alexis Jay found at least 1,400 children were subjected to sexual abuse in Rotherham between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by men of Pakistani heritage.


2. https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...nchester-leeds



> ՄԹ–ում գնացքները դանդաղ են ու աննորմալ թանկ‎։ Լոնդոնից Մանչեսթեր ավելի էժան ու արագ ա ինքնաթիռով թռնել քան գնացքով։ 2012–ին սկսվում ա նոր «հյուսիս–հարավ» արագընթաց գնացքի գծի կառուցումը‎։ Սկզբնական բյուջեն 32 միլիարդ ֆունտ։ Երեք անգամ վերանայվել ա պրոեկտը ու վերջին տվյալներով ամբողջ պրոեկտը կնստի 106 միլիարդ ֆունտ, բացումն էլ հինգ տարով հավանաբար կհետաձգվի մինչև 2030թ‎։ ՈՒ հիմա մի վայնասուն ա, որ կամ ընդհանրապես կանգնացնեն կամ արագընթացը սարքեն նորմալընթաց, բայց իրականում էս պրոեկտը շատ կարևոր ա երկաթուղու երկարաժամկետ զարգացման համար https://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-a8937936.html


Էս ընդամենը երկու օրինակ էր, հա էլ սենց լինում են։ Ասածս ինչ ա, մենք առաջին տեղերում չենք հա, բայց աբորիգեն էլ չենք էլի։ Վերջին 30 տարում բոլոր պայմաններն ունեինք Թուրքմենստան կամ Ադրբեջան լինելու, բայց չենք եղել‎, հիմա մի տարում ահռելի գործ ա արվել, տնտեսությունն էլ կոլապսի մեջ չի։ Լավ ա լինելու, քայլ առ քայլ բոլոր հարցերն էլ լուծվելու են։

----------

Արշակ (04.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> էն մասից որ ամեն երկրորդ գրառմանդ մեջ գրում ես բեսամթ խնդալու, ոչ կոմպետենտ ժողովուրդ ու պետություն ենք։ Յանի սաղ աշխարհն էլ նենց մի կոմպետենտ մեռնում ա։ ՄԹ–ի մասին ինչ կարծիքի ես‎։ Ասենք վերջին լուրերից երկու թեմա քեզ ասա խնդալու ա, լացելու ա, թե կոմպետենտության մարմնացում են‎‎։
> 
> 1. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-englan...shire-51160707
> 
> 
> 2. https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...nchester-leeds
> 
> 
> Էս ընդամենը երկու օրինակ էր, հա էլ սենց լինում են։ Ասածս ինչ ա, մենք առաջին տեղերում չենք հա, բայց աբորիգեն էլ չենք էլի։ Վերջին 30 տարում բոլոր պայմաններն ունեինք Թուրքմենստան կամ Ադրբեջան լինելու, բայց չենք եղել‎, հիմա մի տարում ահռելի գործ ա արվել, տնտեսությունն էլ կոլապսի մեջ չի։ Լավ ա լինելու, քայլ առ քայլ բոլոր հարցերն էլ լուծվելու են։


Նախ ես վերջում զգուշացրել էի, որ մաքսիմալիստ եմ։ Երկրորդ՝ ես երբեք էլ չեմ ասել, որ Եվրոպան աչքիս լույսն ա իր կոմպետենտությամբ, կամ կազմակեպվածությամբ, կամ սերվիսով։ Ու էն որ աշխարհում տխմար անգլիացիներ կամ խոսքի ֆրանսիացիներ կան, դա ինձ բնավ չի մխիթարում, ու դրանից հայկական վերաբերմունքը աչքիս լույսը չի դառնում։ Կարող է՞ ասես, որ Հայաստանը արդեն ավելի լավ երկիր է, քան Անգլիան։ ՀՀ-ում մի հատ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հույսին են սաղ, վաղը մարդը որոշի գնալ թոշակի, սաղի հույսերը մնալու են էլի բորտին։

----------

Varzor (04.02.2020)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական. նորածինների վաճառքի ու ապօրինի որդեգրման մասին գրառումներն առանձնացվել են և տեղափոխվել նորաբաց «Նորածինների առևանգում և վաճառք» թեմա:*

----------

Վիշապ (04.02.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ինձ թվում է, պատճառահետևանքային կապերը խառնում ես։ Անցյալի փառքի հիշողության վրա լռվելը վայթե ոչ թե դեգեներատության պատճառ ա, այլ հետևանք ։Ճ Ու առհասարակ անցյալի վրա կենտրոնանալը հիվանդության նշան է։ Եթե հայերս հետտրավմատիկ սթրեսային խանգարման հիմքեր ունենք, իտալացիք ու անգլիացիք նույնը չունեն։ Ինքնաքննադատության բացակայությունը, կամ մեծամոլությունը, կամ թուլամորթությունը հնարավոր է, որ պատճառ չեն, հետևանք են։ Ասածս ինչ է՝ վատ սնունդ, ապրելակերպ, էկոլոգիա, սթրեսներ -> վատ գեներ -> անճարություն ու մեծամտություն -> վատ սնունդ, ապրելակերպ, էկոլոգիա, սթրեսներ․․․ ->->-> դեգրադացիա։ 
> Էդ պատմություն բան, սուտ բաներ են։


Ձյաձ, էս ոգով մի քիչ էլ շարունակես, վախում եմ սկսես առաջարկել որպես դեգրադացված, խեղված գեներով մուտանտներ աշխարհի երեսից վերացնելել հայերին  :Think: 

Ինչևէ, գենային տեսությունդ հիմնավորող ոչ մի օբյեկտիվ փաստ չեմ տեսնում։ Էն որ հայերը Հայաստանը լքելուց հետո այլ երկրներում լավ էլ ադապտացվում են, շատերը մեծ հաջողությունների են հասնում, լիքը ավանդ են ներդնում էդ երկրների զարգացման գործում, արդեն հուշում ա, որ դեգեներացված գենը ստեղ կապ չունի։ 
Ի դեպ, սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումներից խուսափելու համար, եթե փորձենք չոր թվեր դիտարկել, մի անգամ ռուս ընկերս մի նյութ ուղարկեց․ սովետական ուշ շրջանի հրապարակված լայնամաշտաբ ստատիստիկա էր՝ կային տվյալներ սովետում տարբեր ազգերի քանակի(ոչ թե հանրապետությունների բնակչության), ինչպես նաև յուրաքանչյուր ազգի ներկայացուցիչ գիտական աստիճան ունեցողների քանակի մասին։ Հետաքրքրությունից դրդված, մի քիչ հաշվարկ արեցի, գիտնականների քանակ/ազգի քանակ հարաբերությամբ առաջին տեղում հրեաներն էին, երկրորդ տեղում՝ հայերը։ Մի խոսքով, էդ ստատիստիկ տվյալներից հեչ նենց տպավորություն չէր, թե հայերս դեգրադացված գենոֆոնդով անտաղանդ աղբ ենք։  :Smile: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, հակված եմ կարծել, որ, ինչպես Նիկոլն ա ասում, էս մտքի դարում հայերս մեծ շանս ունենք վիճակի գալու ու հաջողվելու։ Ուղղակի էսպիսի փոփոխությունները մի օրում չեն լինում, մի քիչ համբերատար ա պետք լինել։

----------

Բարեկամ (05.02.2020), Ներսես_AM (05.02.2020), Ուլուանա (04.02.2020), Տրիբուն (05.02.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Բայց պետք ա՞ որ տենց ձև գտնել, Արշակ ջան:
> Որ խորանում ես՝ համարյա սաղ ազգերն էլ մարդա մի բան գտնում/հորինում են իրենց լավ զգալու համար:
> Տո ամեն մեկս առանձին-առանձին էլ ինչ-որ բան ունենք մեզ լավ զգալու համար: Ով էլ չունի, կամ ունի բայց այլոց կողմից չի ընդունվում, հիմնականում դեպրեսիայի մեջ ա ընկնում՝ ինքըզինքը ոչնչություն համարելով:
> Այսինքն սա գործում ա թե անհատական մակարդակի վրա ու թե հավաքական մարդկանց խմբի համար (աշխարհի մակարդակով՝ տարբեր ազգերի միջև, երկրի մակարդակով՝ տարբեր շրջանների, շրջաններից՝ քաղաքների, քաղաքներից՝ թաղամասերի... + դպրոցների, դասարանների, ֆուտբոլային ակումբների, և այլն և այլն...):
> 
> Մեր ունեցածն էլ զաթի մի Տիգրան Մեծ ա էլի..
> Ընդ որում՝ ուրիշներին մեզնից հետո ծառ հանելով՝ մենք մեզ ոչ ոքից չենք գերադասում՝ ասել ասողի..
> ՈՒրիշների պես դա մեզ մոտ հիվանդագին աստիճանի չի հասնում էլի՝ նենց որ ֆաշիզմի ու ռասիզմի վերածվի..
> 
> ...


Գաղթական ջան, իհարկե անցյալից դասեր քաղելու, տո թեկուզ անցյալի հաջողություններից գոտեպնդվելու մեջ վատ բան չկա, եթե դրա իմաստը ապագա քայլերդ ավելի լավ անելն ա։ Բայց հայերիս դեպքում կակրազ հաճախ հիվանդագին վիճակի ա հասնում ու լավ էլ ուրիշներից գերադասելով։ Ֆեյսբուքը լիքն ա «հայուգեն» դեմքերով, որ սաղ օրը մեր հայկական հինավուրց մշակույթից են խոսում, բայց վայրենի ու խավարամիտ մեռնում են։ Էն որ նայում ես, վրեքը իրանց խոսացած հայուգեն մշակույթից հետք էլ չի մնացել, մենակ ուռճացված–այլանդակված, իրականությունից կտրված պատկերացումներ, ու որ իրանց թվում ա թե սաղ աշխարհի ուշք ու միտքը հայուգենն ու մշակույթը չորացնելն ա, իրանք էլ պիտի ատամներով պաշտպանեն, ու արդյունքում խավարամտությունն են ատամներով պաշտպանում։ 
Նենց չի որ էս մենակ հայերին ա բնորոշ, հա, շատ ազգեր են իդեա ֆիքս եղած իրանց անցյալի հաջողությունների վրա, բայց ինձ թվում ա էդ հաճախ ավելի շատ խանգարում ա, քան օգնում։ Չգիտեմ, գուցե էս տիպի քննարկումներն էլ օգնեն մեզ անցյալից ոգևորվելու, գոտեպնդվելու ու անցյալի վրա իդեա ֆիքս լինելու, լռվելու միջև տարբերությունը հասկանալու ու բալանսը պահելու։ Սահմանը նուրբ ա  :Smile:

----------

Ներսես_AM (05.02.2020), Տրիբուն (05.02.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Վաղուց ուզում էի հարցնել. Հայկական ժամանակից բացի ուրիշ որևէ ոչ հականիկոլական թերթ կա՞։ Դժվարանում եմ գտնել։


Հենց թղթի թերթ նկատի ունե՞ս, թե՝ ընդհանրապես լրատվամիջոց։ 
Ինֆոքոմը պրոհեղափոխական ա, բայց ոչ Նիկոլական ա, ոչ հականիկոլական։ Ես հիմնականում դա եմ կարդում։ Ոչ օբյեկտիվ ցեխ չեն շպրտում, հակահեղափոխական կեղծ օրակարգեր առաջ չեն բրդում, բայց երբեմն որ ինչ–որ վիճելի բաներ անում են իշխանությունները, էդ մասին գրում են։  Հակիրճ, չոր փաստեր տալիս, էն ամենը ինչ կատարվում ա երկրում, առանց որևէ էմոցիոնալ երանգավորման։ 
Սիվիլնեթը չնայած ասում էին Քոչի հետ կապ ունի, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ պրոնիկոլական ա թվում։
Ազատությունը ընդգծված նիկոլական ա կարծես։

----------

Բարեկամ (05.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ֆեյսբուքը լիքն ա «հայուգեն» դեմքերով, որ սաղ օրը մեր հայկական հինավուրց մշակույթից են խոսում, բայց վայրենի ու խավարամիտ մեռնում են։


Արշակ ջան, նախ իմ համար տենց էլ գաղտնիք ա մնացել, թե ինչի ա «հայուգեն» եզրույթը միշտ ծաղրի համար օգտագործվում:

Բայց ճիշտ ես, մեր մեջ էլ լիքը դատարկախոս պորտաբույծներ կան, որոնք իրենցից մեծ հաշվով բան չեն ներկայացնում, բայց խելքներն իրանցը չի ծակ պրոֆեսորության համար:
Մեզ ի՞նչ, թե իրանք ինչի են հավատում ու ինչով վեր-վեր թռնում..

Հեռու չգնալով՝ վերցնենք հենց քո օրինակը, եթե դեմ չես.
Համ հայու գենի կրող ես, համ հայրենասեր, համ էլ՝ խելացի մի մարդ:
Կամ ինքդ քեզ համար պատասխանիր, կամ՝ էս թեմայում.

1. Քեզ դուր ա՞ գալիս էն միտքը, որ քո մշակույթն ու պատմությունը շատ ավելի հին ա, քան էսօրվա ազգերից շատերինը
2. Էդ հին լինելու հանգամանքը քեզ ինչ-որ մեկից առավել ա՞ դարձնում

----------


## Արշակ

> Սա բավականին լավ հոդված ա՝  https://hetq.am/hy/article/112303


Ստեղ չնայած երկրում խնդիրները կամ արտաքին հետևանքները հիմնականում ճիշտ ա նկարագրած, բայց պատճառները՝ չէ։ Հոդվածի եզրակացությունն էն ա, որ Նիկոլը անկապ քյալագյոզություններ ա անում ու ունակ չի ռեֆորմներ անելու։ Ասենք մարդկանց թվում ա, թե նոր կառավարությունը ոտը իշխանությանը դներ թե չէ, պիտի միանգամից բոլոր ուղղություններով թույն, խոր ու մանրամասն մտածած ռազմավարություններ դնեին սեղանին ու ստրատեգիկ քայլերով, լայնամաշտաբ ռեֆորմներ անեին‎։ Կներեք, բայց տենց ակնկալիքներ ունենալը մանկամտություն ա։  Հայաստանում տասնյակ տարիներով իրար վրա կուտակված ՀՀԿ–ական կեղտի պայմաններում տենց ռեֆորմներ անելու ռեսուրս չկա ու չէր էլ կարող լիներ։ Նախ խորը մտածված ռազմավարություն մշակելը սենց թե նենց տարիների գործ ա, էլ չասած մարդկային ու ֆինանսական ռեսուրսների բացակայութան ու նախկին ռեժիմի կողմից ահռելի դիմադրության պայմաններում ու հետն էլ որ միաժամանակ հազար ուղղությամբ ու տարբեր շերտերում ա պետք ռազմավարություն մշակել ու ամենօրյա հենց հիմա լուծելու խնդիրներն էլ ահընդհատ գլխիդ են թափվում։ 
Նիկոլին մեղադրում ա ռեֆորմներ չանելու ու հետն էլ քալագյոզության մեջ, բայց կարծում եմ Նիկոլը իրանց բոլորից ամենահեռուն տեսնողն ու պրագմատիկն ա։ Էն որ հեղափոխությունից հետո տնտեսական ցնցումներ չեղան, լուրջ բարդակ չառաջացավ պետական համակարգում, էդ արդեն հաջողություն ա։ ՈՒ Նիկոլը շատ լավ հասկանում ա, որ բոլոր ուղղություններով միանգամից գրանդիոզ ռեֆորմներ անելու ռեսուրս չկա, դրա համար էլ փոփոխություններ անում ա զգույշ, հանգիստ, առանց շտապելու, հերթով, հատիկ–հատիկ։ Պակաս պրատն էլ լեզու թափելով սվաղում ա, մինչև դրա լուծելու ժամանակն էլ գա  :Jpit:  Մի անգամ կառավարության նիստին էլ կառավարության մի քանի անդամների միջև թեժ առճակատման  ժամանակ արտահայտվեց, որ պետք չի սպասել, թե մի օրում պիտի իդեալական ռազմավարություն մշակվի՝ ինչ–որ բանից սկսենք, տարիների ընթացքում կհղկենք։ ՈՒ ես ոնց տեսնում եմ իրա գործողություններից, էդ իսկապես իր մոտեցումն ա։ 
Ինձ էլ ա հաճախ թվում, թե էս կամ էն ուղղությամբ բան չեն անում, կամ չեն ջոկում ինչ են անում, պանիկայի մեջ եմ ընկնում, բայց հետո տեսնում եմ, որ վախտը գալիս ա մանր–մանր խմորումներով ի վերջո քայլեր արվում են, սայլը տեղից շարժվում ա, խնդիրները քիչ–քիչ կարգավորվում են։ 
Իհարկե հեռու ա իդեալական լինելուց, լիքը թերություններով, փնթիությամբ ու կիսատ պռատով, առաջ ու հետ գնալով, բայց իրական կյանքը տենց ա, ուրիշ ձև չէր էլ կարա լիներ։ 
Մի խոսքով, իմ կարծիքով իրականում լիքը գործ ա արվում ու բարեփոխումները լավ էլ խելամիտ տեմպերով առաջ են գնում, սաղ նորմալ ա  :Smile:  
Ասածիցս չի հետևում թե քննադատել պետք չի։ Չէ պետք ա, նորմալ ա, որ ողջ հասարակությունը պիտի ակտիվ քննարկի երկրին վերաբերվող ցանկացած գործողություն, լավագույն լուծումները փնտրի, նկատի իշխանությունների ամեն մի բացթողումը։ Բայց առանց ապոկալիպտիկ, հուսահատական տոնայնությունների էլի։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա հոդվածի հեղինակին, ընդհանրապես ՔՈ–ի տղերքը ազնիվ, լավ ժողովուրդ են, բայց իրականությունից մի քիչ կտրված, մեծ–մեծ փրթում են։ Հլը իրանք լինեին իշխանության, կարողանալու էի՞ն մի բան գլուխ բերել։ Սկի որպես ընդդիմություն չեն կարում առանձնապես բովանդակային, առարկայական քննդատություն անեն, հարցերին սեփական լուծումներ առաջարկեն։ Որպես ձախ կուսակցություն են հանդես գալիս, բայց իրանց խուճուճ ելույթներով հասարակ ժողովրդից ահագին կտրված են, կապ չեն կարում ստեղծեն։ ՈՒ ասենք լիքը սոցիալական խնդիրների շուրջ տարբեր բոլոլաները կարային օգտագործեին արհմիություններ ստեղծելու, ու էդ ամենում որպես ընդդիմություն դրսևորվելու, ժողովրդի առաջ ներկայանալու համար, բայց ինչ–որ չեմ նկատել, որ առանձնապես ինչ–որ առարկայական բան անեն, բացի խուճուճ ելույթներից։

----------

Quyr Qery (07.02.2020), Աթեիստ (05.02.2020), Ներսես_AM (05.02.2020), Տրիբուն (05.02.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ ջան, նախ իմ համար տենց էլ գաղտնիք ա մնացել, թե ինչի ա «հայուգեն» եզրույթը միշտ ծաղրի համար օգտագործվում:


Որովհետև լիքը խավարամիտ պոռոտախոսներ նոնստոպ ականջներներս բռնաբարում են դատարկ, պաթոսով լի ու սաղ աշխարհի ու իրանցից տարբերվողի նկատմամբ ագրեսիայով լցված «հայուգենով»։ Էդպիսիների շնորհիվ «հայուգեն» եզրույթը արդեն սրտխառնոց ա առաջացնում մարդկանց մոտ։




> Բայց ճիշտ ես, մեր մեջ էլ լիքը դատարկախոս պորտաբույծներ կան, որոնք իրենցից մեծ հաշվով բան չեն ներկայացնում, բայց խելքներն իրանցը չի ծակ պրոֆեսորության համար:
> Մեզ ի՞նչ, թե իրանք ինչի են հավատում ու ինչով վեր-վեր թռնում..


Դե մեզ էն, որ էդպիսինների աղմուկը ծածկում ա մնացած ամեն ինչ ու լիքը ջահելներ առավոտից իրիկուն դրանով են սնվում։ Դրա համար եմ ասում, որ «անցյալի փառքը» շատերին ավելի շատ խանգարում ա առաջ գնալ, ոչ թե օգնում։ Էդքանով էլ ինձ անհանգստացնում ա էդ երևույթը։ Թե չէ՝ տեսականորեն, սեփական անցյալն ու դարերից եկած մշակույթը իմանալու մեջ վատ բան չկա ու լիքը լավ բան կա։ Անձամբ ինձ ահագին հետաքրքիր ա մեր հին հատկապես նախաքրիստոնեական շրջանի մշակույթը, որից քիչ բան ա հայտնի։ Բայց ցավոք էդ թեմայով խոսացողներն ու «ուսումնասիրողները» հիմնականում ոչ ադեկվատ, մառազմատիկ դեմքեր են, որոնց համար ճշմարտությունը կարևոր չի․ կարևորն էն ա, որ «ապացուցեն» որ ամեն ինչ հայերից ա առաջացել։ ՈՒ էդքանով իրանք իմ համար անվստահելի են, իրանց չեմ կարա լուրջ վերաբերվեմ։ 




> Հեռու չգնալով՝ վերցնենք հենց քո օրինակը, եթե դեմ չես.
> Համ հայու գենի կրող ես, համ հայրենասեր, համ էլ՝ խելացի մի մարդ:
> Կամ ինքդ քեզ համար պատասխանիր, կամ՝ էս թեմայում.
> 
> 1. Քեզ դուր ա՞ գալիս էն միտքը, որ քո մշակույթն ու պատմությունը շատ ավելի հին ա, քան էսօրվա ազգերից շատերինը
> 2. Էդ հին լինելու հանգամանքը քեզ ինչ-որ մեկից առավել ա՞ դարձնում


1. Ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ․ ինձ դուր ա գալիս, բայց որ փորձում եմ սթափ դատել, վստահ չեմ, թե էդ դուր գալու մեջ որևէ լավ բան կա  :Jpit:  Ասենք ոնց որ հրճվես նրանից, որ դու 30 տարեկան ես, իսկ այ էսինչն ու էնինչը դեռ 11, 12 են  :Smile:  Լավ ա տարիքիդ հետ հաշտ լինելը, բայց ինչ–որ առանձնահատուկ հպարտանալու ու մյուսների հետ համեմատելու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում։ Առավել ևս, որ ազգի դեպքում էն ինչ եղել ա քո երկրի փառահեղ անցյալում, սկի քո վաստակը չի, այլ նախորդ սերունդների։ 
2. Չէ, չի դարձնում, բայց դու էլ գիտես, չէ՞, որ շատ–շատերին թվում ա, թե էդ իրանց առավել ա դարձնում։ Ու էդ ինձ մտահոգում ա։

----------

Աթեիստ (06.02.2020), Ներսես_AM (05.02.2020), Տրիբուն (05.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Որովհետև լիքը խավարամիտ պոռոտախոսներ նոնստոպ ականջներներս բռնաբարում են դատարկ, պաթոսով լի ու սաղ աշխարհի ու իրանցից տարբերվողի նկատմամբ ագրեսիայով լցված «հայուգենով»։ Էդպիսիների շնորհիվ «հայուգեն» եզրույթը արդեն սրտխառնոց ա առաջացնում մարդկանց մոտ։


Կարծում ես դա հիմնավոր պատճառ ա՞, «հայուգեն»-ն սենց կոնտեքստում օգտագործելու.

[
Ֆեյսբուքը լիքն ա «հայուգեն» դեմքերով, որ սաղ օրը մեր հայկական հինավուրց մշակույթից են խոսում, բայց վայրենի ու խավարամիտ մեռնում են։
]

Նույն հաջողությամբ՝ պատեհ ու անպատեհ հայտարարում են, թե մենք առաջին քրիստոնյան ենք:
Արժի՞ մի ծաղրող ածական էլ սրանից սարքենք..





> Դե մեզ էն, որ էդպիսինների աղմուկը ծածկում ա մնացած ամեն ինչ ու լիքը ջահելներ առավոտից իրիկուն դրանով են սնվում։ Դրա համար եմ ասում, որ «անցյալի փառքը» շատերին ավելի շատ խանգարում ա առաջ գնալ, ոչ թե օգնում։ Էդքանով էլ ինձ անհանգստացնում ա էդ երևույթը։


Խանգարում ա առաջ գնա՞լ:
Հա՞ որ..
Ասենք x-ը ինչքան այլազգ հանդիպի (եթե հանդիպի) սաղին պատմում ա, որ առաջին կապիկը հայոց լեռներում ա մարդ դարձել:
Դա իրեն ավելի լավ սովորելուն ա՞ խանգարում, թե՞ աշխատելուն:

Կամ ասենք եթե հասարակության մեծ մասը տենց մտածի.
Դա ավելի ուժեղ տնտեսություն կառուցելուն ա՞ խանգարելու, թե՞ կաշառք չվերցնելուն:

Ասածս էն ա, որ ոնց դու, տենց էլ համարյա սաղս մեզ լավ ենք զգում, որ մեր մշակույթը հին ա, բայց ադեկվատ մարդու համար սա չի կարող պատճառ հանդիսանալ՝ ինքն իրեն մնացածից լավը համարելու համար:
Իսկ ոչ ադեկվատները թող ֆբ-ներում ինչ ուզում են գրեն ))





> Թե չէ՝ տեսականորեն, սեփական անցյալն ու դարերից եկած մշակույթը իմանալու մեջ վատ բան չկա ու լիքը լավ բան կա։ Անձամբ ինձ ահագին հետաքրքիր ա մեր հին հատկապես նախաքրիստոնեական շրջանի մշակույթը, որից քիչ բան ա հայտնի։ Բայց ցավոք էդ թեմայով խոսացողներն ու «ուսումնասիրողները» հիմնականում ոչ ադեկվատ, մառազմատիկ դեմքեր են, որոնց համար ճշմարտությունը կարևոր չի․ կարևորն էն ա, որ «ապացուցեն» որ ամեն ինչ հայերից ա առաջացել։ ՈՒ էդքանով իրանք իմ համար անվստահելի են, իրանց չեմ կարա լուրջ վերաբերվեմ։


Կա տենց բան, ճիշտ ես:
Բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա ա:





> 1. Ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ․ ինձ դուր ա գալիս, բայց որ փորձում եմ սթափ դատել, վստահ չեմ, թե էդ դուր գալու մեջ որևէ լավ բան կա  Ասենք ոնց որ հրճվես նրանից, որ դու 30 տարեկան ես, իսկ այ էսինչն ու էնինչը դեռ 11, 12 են  Լավ ա տարիքիդ հետ հաշտ լինելը, բայց ինչ–որ առանձնահատուկ հպարտանալու ու մյուսների հետ համեմատելու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում։ Առավել ևս, որ ազգի դեպքում էն ինչ եղել ա քո երկրի փառահեղ անցյալում, սկի քո վաստակը չի, այլ նախորդ սերունդների։


Հա, երևի կարելի ա հրճվել մեծ տարիքիցդ, եթե (ոնց դու էիր նախորդ գրառմանդ մեջ գրել) օգտագործես տարիներիդ ընթացքում հավաքած գիտելիքներդ ու կյանքի փորձդ:
Բայց դե մեր պարագայում՝ մենք ոչ առաջինն ենք անում, ոչ երկրորդը:
Ավելին՝ կրթված մարդկանց շրջանում սոցիոլոգիական հարցում անցկացնես՝ հաստատ հին հայկական առասպելներից ավելի քիչ հերոսների անունների կտան, քան՝ հունական խոսքի:

Միակ խելքին մոտը մնում ա քեզ տարիքիդ համար լավ զգալը, որ շատ ուրիշները չեն բաշարել էդ տարիքին հասնել, իսկ դու բաշարել ես՝ չնայած որ ով չէր ալարում խանգարում էր ))





> 2. Չէ, չի դարձնում, բայց դու էլ գիտես, չէ՞, որ շատ–շատերին թվում ա, թե էդ իրանց առավել ա դարձնում։ Ու էդ ինձ մտահոգում ա։


Խոսքի մեջ՝ հա, գուցե շատերին ա թվում, բայց գործնականում էդ թվալը դեպքերի ընթացքի վրա ոչ մի լուրջ ազդեցություն չի ունենում՝ ըստ իս:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ձյաձ, էս ոգով մի քիչ էլ շարունակես, վախում եմ սկսես առաջարկել որպես դեգրադացված, խեղված գեներով մուտանտներ աշխարհի երեսից վերացնելել հայերին 
> 
> Ինչևէ, գենային տեսությունդ հիմնավորող ոչ մի օբյեկտիվ փաստ չեմ տեսնում։ Էն որ հայերը Հայաստանը լքելուց հետո այլ երկրներում լավ էլ ադապտացվում են, շատերը մեծ հաջողությունների են հասնում, լիքը ավանդ են ներդնում էդ երկրների զարգացման գործում, արդեն հուշում ա, որ դեգեներացված գենը ստեղ կապ չունի։ 
> Ի դեպ, սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումներից խուսափելու համար, եթե փորձենք չոր թվեր դիտարկել, մի անգամ ռուս ընկերս մի նյութ ուղարկեց․ սովետական ուշ շրջանի հրապարակված լայնամաշտաբ ստատիստիկա էր՝ կային տվյալներ սովետում տարբեր ազգերի քանակի(ոչ թե հանրապետությունների բնակչության), ինչպես նաև յուրաքանչյուր ազգի ներկայացուցիչ գիտական աստիճան ունեցողների քանակի մասին։ Հետաքրքրությունից դրդված, մի քիչ հաշվարկ արեցի, գիտնականների քանակ/ազգի քանակ հարաբերությամբ առաջին տեղում հրեաներն էին, երկրորդ տեղում՝ հայերը։ Մի խոսքով, էդ ստատիստիկ տվյալներից հեչ նենց տպավորություն չէր, թե հայերս դեգրադացված գենոֆոնդով անտաղանդ աղբ ենք։ 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, հակված եմ կարծել, որ, ինչպես Նիկոլն ա ասում, էս մտքի դարում հայերս մեծ շանս ունենք վիճակի գալու ու հաջողվելու։ Ուղղակի էսպիսի փոփոխությունները մի օրում չեն լինում, մի քիչ համբերատար ա պետք լինել։


Օքեյ, գիտնականների մասով հաշվարկ արել ես, իսկ դեգեներատների մասով արե՞լ ես։ Ասենք Քելբաջարի գետերը ափաշքյարա խողովակներով ֆռռացնելն ու վրաները ՀԷԿ-եր դնելը քո կարծիքով ո՞ր մի այլ ազգի մտքով կանցներ, ու թույլ կտային իրագործել։ Կամ անտառների մասսայական կտրելն ու որպես վառելափայտ ծախելը։ Էդ շատ նման է ասենք Մադագասկարի արմավենիների մասսայական ոչնչացմանը աբորիգենների կողմից։ 
Համ էլ, իսկական գիտնականների թիվն ես նայել, թե՞ սաղ փողով-ծանոթով դիմպլոմ ստացած "գիտնականներին" էլ ես հաշվում :Ճ

----------

Freeman (05.02.2020), Quyr Qery (07.02.2020), Varzor (07.02.2020), Տրիբուն (05.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... Էն որ հայերը Հայաստանը լքելուց հետո այլ երկրներում լավ էլ ադապտացվում են, շատերը մեծ հաջողությունների են հասնում, լիքը ավանդ են ներդնում էդ երկրների զարգացման գործում, արդեն հուշում ա, որ դեգեներացված գենը ստեղ կապ չունի։ 
> ...


Էս էլ ա հերթական ինքնախաբեությունը։ Պրոբլեմն այն է, որ մենք մեզնից բացի այլ ազգերի չենք տեսնում, ասենք նույնը կարող է ասել ռումինացին, հարաֆ-աֆրիկացին, պակիստանցին, հնդիկը, չինացին․․․ Էս Կալիֆորնիայում գիտե՞ս քանի միլիոն դրսից եկած տարբեր ազգեր կան, ադապտացված, սուպեր հաջողությունների հասած։ Ես մտածում եմ, ինչ լավ ա՝ խոսքի Իլոն Մասկը հայ չի, թե չէ մենք գոռոզությունից տրաքել էինք: Ասենք էս իմիգրանտ միլիարդատերերի մեջ ոչ մեկ հայ չի: Մի հատ Քրքրոյան ունեինք, ինչքան ուժ ունեինք, հպարտանում էինք, ասենք հետաքրքիչ չէր, չէ՞, որ մարդը երեք կին ա ունեցել, ոչ մեկը հայ չեն եղել ։Ճ
Ու ասենք էն որ ընդհանուր քանակ/"տաղանդների" քանակ հարաբերությունը մեզ մոտ մեծ ա, էդ դեռ բան չի նշանակում, շատ չգիտես, "տաղանդները" կարող ա մնացածի դեգրադացիայի հաշվին են, այսինքն ինչքան շատ տաղանդ կա, էդքան շատ ավելի դեգեներատ կա ։Ճ 

Հ․Գ․ Ոչ մեկի չեմ ուզում վիրավորել, ես տաղանդների թվին ինձ չեմ դասում ։Ճ

----------

Varzor (07.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս Վիշապը ձեռից գնում ա ՃՃ

----------

Արշակ (05.02.2020), Բարեկամ (05.02.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էս էլ ա հերթական ինքնախաբեությունը։ Պրոբլեմն այն է, որ մենք մեզնից բացի այլ ազգերի չենք տեսնում, ասենք նույնը կարող է ասել ռումինացին, հարաֆ-աֆրիկացին, պակիստանցին, հնդիկը, չինացին․․․ Էս Կալիֆորնիայում գիտե՞ս քանի միլիոն դրսից եկած տարբեր ազգեր կան, ադապտացված, սուպեր հաջողությունների հասած։ *Ես մտածում եմ, ինչ լավ ա՝ խոսքի Իլոն Մասկը հայ չի, թե չէ մենք գոռոզությունից տրաքել էինք*: Ասենք էս իմիգրանտ միլիարդատերերի մեջ ոչ մեկ հայ չի: Մի հատ Քրքրոյան ունեինք, ինչքան ուժ ունեինք, հպարտանում էինք, ասենք հետաքրքիչ չէր, չէ՞, որ մարդը երեք կին ա ունեցել, ոչ մեկը հայ չեն եղել ։Ճ
> Ու ասենք էն որ ընդհանուր քանակ/"տաղանդների" քանակ հարաբերությունը մեզ մոտ մեծ ա, էդ դեռ բան չի նշանակում, շատ չգիտես, "տաղանդները" կարող ա մնացածի դեգրադացիայի հաշվին են, այսինքն ինչքան շատ տաղանդ կա, էդքան շատ ավելի դեգեներատ կա ։Ճ 
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Ոչ մեկի չեմ ուզում վիրավորել, ես տաղանդների թվին ինձ չեմ դասում ։Ճ


Ալեքսիս Օհանյանն ա զատո հայ, բայց ոնց որ թե տրաքոցներ դեռ չեն արձանագրվել  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> ինչքան շատ տաղանդ կա, էդքան շատ ավելի դեգեներատ կա ։Ճ


Էս տեսություն ա՞, թե՞ վիճակագրություն, Վիշապ ջան  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ալեքսիս Օհանյանն ա զատո հայ, բայց ոնց որ թե տրաքոցներ դեռ չեն արձանագրվել


Հայի ու գերմանացու խառնուրդ ա: Ու ամերիկացի ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս տեսություն ա՞, թե՞ վիճակագրություն, Վիշապ ջան


Վարկած է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նույն հաջողությամբ՝ պատեհ ու անպատեհ հայտարարում են, թե մենք առաջին քրիստոնյան ենք:
> Արժի՞ մի ծաղրող ածական էլ սրանից սարքենք..


Ծաղրել կարող ա և չարժի, բայց մի թեթև վզին ճտցնել ու ասել, որ անպատեհ ցանկացած հայտարարություն, լինի դա առաջին քրիստոնյայի թե վերջին մոհիկանի մասին, զբաղեցնում ա պատեհ հայտարարարությունների տեղը կամ պռոստը դավադիտ ա անում մարդկանց։ Համ էլ հնարավոր ա ցույց ա տալիս որ ուրիշ ավելի հետաքրքիր ասելու բան չունենք։ 




> Ավելին՝ կրթված մարդկանց շրջանում սոցիոլոգիական հարցում անցկացնես՝ հաստատ հին հայկական առասպելներից ավելի քիչ հերոսների անունների կտան, քան՝ հունական խոսքի:


Դե էտ ավելի քան նորմալ ա, քանի որ հունական դիցաբանությունը մոտ 5000 անգամ ավելի խորն ա, ընդարձակ ա, ու գրված ա, քան հայկականը կամ ցանկացած ուրիշը։ Ոնց որ հիմա մի հատ երժիշտի կանգնացնես ու ասես թվարկի հայ ու ամերիկացի ջազ երգիչներին ու քամակը ճղելով ավելի շատ հայի անուն ասել տաս։    :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (07.02.2020), Varzor (07.02.2020), Աթեիստ (06.02.2020), Արշակ (05.02.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հայի ու գերմանացու խառնուրդ ա: Ու ամերիկացի ա:


Բա էլ հիմա էլ թերագնահատում ես հայուգենի դոմինանտությունը  :Jpit: 
Ու եթե տենց վերցնենք, դու էլ ես ամերիկացի

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ծաղրել կարող ա և չարժի, բայց մի թեթև վզին ճտցնել ու ասել, որ անպատեհ ցանկացած հայտարարություն, լինի դա առաջին քրիստոնյայի թե վերջին մոհիկանի մասին, զբաղեցնում ա պատեհ հայտարարարությունների տեղը կամ պռոստը դավադիտ ա անում մարդկանց։ Համ էլ հնարավոր ա ցույց ա տալիս որ ուրիշ ավելի հետաքրքիր ասելու բան չունենք։


Վզին ճտցնե՞լ, հոպար:
Լո՞ւրջ..

Մարդ կա, կարող ա լիքը արժանիքներ ունի, բայց ինքն իրեն չի կարողանում լավ գովազդի, իր անձի շուրջ շոու սարքի:
Մարդ էլ կա՝ իրենից պրինցիպի բան չի ներկայացնում, բայց իրան նենց ա ծախում լսարանին, որ սաղ ախ են քաշում..
Հիմա դու առաջարկում ես առաջինին, պրեզենտացիայի մանյովրներ հուշելու փոխարեն, վզին ճտցնե՞լ...






> Դե էտ ավելի քան նորմալ ա, քանի որ հունական դիցաբանությունը մոտ 5000 անգամ ավելի խորն ա, ընդարձակ ա, ու գրված ա, քան հայկականը կամ ցանկացած ուրիշը։ Ոնց որ հիմա մի հատ երժիշտի կանգնացնես ու ասես թվարկի հայ ու ամերիկացի ջազ երգիչներին ու քամակը ճղելով ավելի շատ հայի անուն ասել տաս։


Դե ես ինքս տենց վստահաբար չէի պնդի, թե հունականը հայկականից ուղիղ 5000 անգամ ավելի խորն ու ընդարձակ ա եղել, քանի դեռ ստույգ հայտնի չի, թե մեր նախաքրիստոնեական շրջանի մշակութային ինչպիսի գոհարներ են ոչնչացվել:
Բայց ճիշտ ես՝ իրենցը գրված կա, ինչը շատ կարևոր ա: Դրանից բացի էլ՝ լավ ռասկռուտկա ա արած..

Մեկ էլ՝ հա, հավանաբար մեր ու հունական դիցաբանությունը համեմատելը ամենաուժեղ օրինակս չէր, բայց ասածս էն ա, որ մենք ինքներս մեզ լավ չենք ճանաչում ու շատերը ոնց-որ էդքան էլ դրա կարիքը չէին զգում:

Ասենք օրինակ նույն հույների հետ համեմատվելով՝ քանի՞ իրեն հարգող մարդու կգտնես, որ սիրտակի պարել չիմանա:
Իսկ մենք (մենք ասելով՝ մեր սերունդը, որտև ոնց նայում եմ՝ հիմիկվա սերունդը մեզնից ավելի բարեխիղճ ու նվիրված ա էդ հարցում) մի հատ քոչարու անուն գիտեինք, էն էլ՝ էլի սաղ սխալ էին շարժումներն անում, երբ հարբած վախտ հանկարծ որոշում էին պարել ))

----------

Tiger29 (05.02.2020), Varzor (07.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վզին ճտցնե՞լ, հոպար:
> Լո՞ւրջ..


Նու, կարելի ա մի հատ էլ թեթև քացով ոռին տալ, նույն բանի մասին հազարերոդ անգամ զահլա տանելու համար։ Յանի մեծ բան ենք արել էլի, առաջինը պաշտոնապես քրիստոնեություն ենք ընդունել։ Ոնց որ հայտնագործել ենք քրիստոնեությունը։ Կամ որ ասենք քսան կամ հիսուն տարի հետո կամ առաջ ընդունած լինեինք բան էր փոխվելու։




> Դե ես ինքս տենց վստահաբար չէի պնդի, թե հունականը հայկականից ուղիղ 5000 անգամ ավելի խորն ու ընդարձակ ա եղել, քանի դեռ ստույգ հայտնի չի, թե մեր նախաքրիստոնեական շրջանի մշակութային ինչպիսի գոհարներ են ոչնչացվել:


Այ, Արշակի ասածն էլ հենց սրա մասին ա էլի։  :LOL:  Չենք էլ իմանում եղել ա, թե չի եղել, բայց վստահ ենք որ գոհարներ են եղել։ Բա ո՞նց կարա ուրիշ բան եղած լինի։ Նախ հաստատ եղել ա, չի կարա եղացած չլինի։ Ու հաստատ գոհար ա եղել, ո՞նց կարար դրանից պակաս բան լիներ։ Դե բա ու՞ր ա հիմա։ Հեչ ախպեր, ոչնչացրել ենք  :LOL:  

Ու ստեղից էլ սկսում ա քաքլան պոռոտախոսությունը։ Մեր գոհարներ ․․․ ոչնչացված, մարդ չի տեսել ․․․․ Վահագնը վկա։ Ու՞ր էիք սաղդ, երբ մենք գոհարներ էինք ստեղծում, նաֆիգ։ Հորս արև, ո՞նց ոչնչացրինք արա, մի հատ գոհարակոխ անեինք սաղին։ Բայց մեկա, մեր գոհարները։

----------

Freeman (06.02.2020), Quyr Qery (07.02.2020), Varzor (07.02.2020), Արշակ (05.02.2020), Ներսես_AM (05.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կներեք որ թեմայից շեղվում եմ, բայց ասեմ էլի ․․ 

Ուրեմն BBC-ն մի հատ վեց մասանոց հաղորդում ունի A History of Christianity, որը Viasat History-ով հաճախ ցուցադրում են։ Նայել եմ, ու բլին, սկզբից մինչև վերջ հայերի մասին ոչ մի բառ չկա։ Դե, ես էլ սաղ հայրենակիցներիս պես մանթո էի։ Արա, այ գ․․․եր, մի բան ասեիք էլի, որ հայերը սուտ ու ղորդ առաջինն են պաշտոնապես ընդունել քրիստոնեությունը։ Սա ջհուդա-մասոնական դավադրություն կլինի ․․․ մութ ուժեր ․․․ դե առաջինը էս ա գալիս միտքդ։  

Հետո, որ մի քիչ մտածում ես, նորմալ ա։ Հայաստանում քրիստոնեության պաշտոնապես ընդունումը լոկալ նշանակության իրադարձություն ա եղել՝ էտ կրոնի ծագման, զարգացման, տարածման ընդհանուր պրոցեսից ու տրամաբանությունից դուրս։ Մեր համար կարող ա կարևոր, ճիշտ կամ սխալ, դրական կամ բացասական հետևքներով (իմ կարծիքով խիստ դրական ու կարևոր մշակույթի, գրի ու դպրոցի զարգացման տեսանկյունից) բայց միևնույնն ա, լոկալ, Հայաստանով սահմանափակված։

----------

Ներսես_AM (05.02.2020), Վիշապ (09.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս Մարուքյանը բայց համա լպրծուն գյադայա, ու դեմագոգ ․․․ 

Երևի տեղյակ եք, որ էսօր ԱԺ-ում շրջանառության մեջ են դրել Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունների նախագիծը, որով ուզում են ի վերջո լուծել էս հարցը, որ արդեն բոլորի կոկորդին ա։ Իմ կարծիքով հենց սկզբից էլ պետք էր հենց էս ճանապարհով գնային։ Բայց էտ կարևոր չի, ուրեմն Մարուքյանն ասում ա, որ սա քաղաքական որոշում ա։ Էշ, բա քաղաքական ա, բա ինչ ա։ Ո՞նց կարա Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունը քաղաքական չլինի։ Էս ի՞նչ մի մոդայա դառել «քաղաքական»-ը դարձնել բոբո ու սաղին դրանով վախացնել։

----------

Varzor (07.02.2020), Աթեիստ (06.02.2020), Արշակ (05.02.2020), Վիշապ (09.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կամ էսօր էն Դավիթ Հարությունյանի ասածը էլի․ սահմանադրության մեջ փոփոխություններ մտցնելը հակասահմանդրական ա  :LOL:  Ուրեմն էս սրիկաները իրանց հագով սահմանադրություն գրեն, բերեն Թովմասյանին մինչև կյանքի վերջը նշանակեն ՍԴ նախագահ ու ասեն, սահմանադրության մեջ փոփոխություններ մտցնելու ու իրանից ազատվելու համար պետք ա մի հատ սկզբից իրանից հարցնեք, ինքը ուզում ա թե չէ։  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (07.02.2020), Արշակ (05.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նու, կարելի ա մի հատ էլ թեթև քացով ոռին տալ, նույն բանի մասին հազարերոդ անգամ զահլա տանելու համար։ Յանի մեծ բան ենք արել էլի, առաջինը պաշտոնապես քրիստոնեություն ենք ընդունել։ Ոնց որ հայտնագործել ենք քրիստոնեությունը։ Կամ որ ասենք քսան կամ հիսուն տարի հետո կամ առաջ ընդունած լինեինք բան էր փոխվելու։


Եթե ուշադիր էիր, խոսքը նույն մարդու մասին չէր, ով հազարերորդ անգամ նույն բանն ա ասում, այլ՝ թեմայի մասին, որը հա կրկնվում ա, ընդ որում՝ կրկնվում ա տարբեր մարդկանց կողմից ու տարբեր ունկնդիրների համար:

Բայց դե չէ ախպեր՝ ով էդ թեմայով խոսա՝ բռնենք մորթենք, վզին ճտցնենք, քացով քամակին տանք..
Զաթի հաջորդ պարբեությամբ էլ՝ պոռոտախոսներից կբողոքենք, ի՞նչ ա եղել որ՝ լրիվ նորմալ վիճակ, ոչ մի հակասություն: 





> Այ, Արշակի ասածն էլ հենց սրա մասին ա էլի։  Չենք էլ իմանում եղել ա, թե չի եղել, բայց վստահ ենք որ գոհարներ են եղել։ Բա ո՞նց կարա ուրիշ բան եղած լինի։ Նախ հաստատ եղել ա, չի կարա եղացած չլինի։ Ու հաստատ գոհար ա եղել, ո՞նց կարար դրանից պակաս բան լիներ։ Դե բա ու՞ր ա հիմա։ Հեչ ախպեր, ոչնչացրել ենք  
> 
> Ու ստեղից էլ սկսում ա քաքլան պոռոտախոսությունը։ Մեր գոհարներ ․․․ ոչնչացված, մարդ չի տեսել ․․․․ Վահագնը վկա։ Ու՞ր էիք սաղդ, երբ մենք գոհարներ էինք ստեղծում, նաֆիգ։ Հորս արև, ո՞նց ոչնչացրինք արա, մի հատ գոհարակոխ անեինք սաղին։ Բայց մեկա, մեր գոհարները։


Հա՝ հենց գոհարներ, խի՞ չէ որ:
Դիցաբանությունն եղել ա, լեգենդներն ու առասպելներն եղել են, տաճարներն եղել են, տոմար ա եղել, մարդիկ ամեն աստծո տոնն իրա օրն ու իրա ծիսակարգով նշել են ու սա, ըստ հին հայկական տոմարացույցի, տևել ա հազարամյակներ:
Բոլոր հիմքերը կան համարելու, որ դրանք գրի առնված էլ են եղել ու գոհարներ են եղել:

Դու համաձա՞յն չես սրա հետ:
Է մի համաձայնի, ստիպողն ո՞վ ա:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հետո, որ մի քիչ մտածում ես, նորմալ ա։ Հայաստանում քրիստոնեության պաշտոնապես ընդունումը լոկալ նշանակության իրադարձություն ա եղել՝ էտ կրոնի ծագման, զարգացման, տարածման ընդհանուր պրոցեսից ու տրամաբանությունից դուրս։ Մեր համար կարող ա կարևոր, ճիշտ կամ սխալ, դրական կամ բացասական հետևքներով (իմ կարծիքով խիստ դրական ու կարևոր մշակույթի, գրի ու դպրոցի զարգացման տեսանկյունից) բայց միևնույնն ա, լոկալ, Հայաստանով սահմանափակված։


Սխալ ա:
Կարող ա կրոնի ծագման հետ հայերը կապ չեն ունեցել, բայց զարգացման ու տարածման գործում՝ ամենաանմիջական կապն են ունեցել:

----------

Varzor (07.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա՝ հենց գոհարներ, խի՞ չէ որ:
> Դիցաբանությունն եղել ա, լեգենդներն ու առասպելներն եղել են, տաճարներն եղել են, տոմար ա եղել, մարդիկ ամեն աստծո տոնն իրա օրն ու իրա ծիսակարգով նշել են ու սա, ըստ հին հայկական տոմարացույցի, տևել ա հազարամյակներ:
> Բոլոր հիմքերը կան համարելու, որ դրանք գրի առնված էլ են եղել ու գոհարներ են եղել:
> 
> Դու համաձա՞յն չես սրա հետ:
> Է մի համաձայնի, ստիպողն ո՞վ ա:


 :LOL:  Գաղթական ջան, ոնց կարամ համաձայն չլինեմ, ես հո ջհուդամասոն մութ ուժ չե՞մ, հատկապես եթե բոլոր հիմքերը կան։ Վստահ եմ հիմքերի տեղն էլ գիտես, բայց չես ասում, որ չվերացնեն։ 

Ինչ-որայա, շեղվեցինք թեմայից։ 

Ասածս էն էր, որ ես Արշակի հետ համաձայն եմ, էտքան բան։   :LOL:  Էս էլ ապացույցը, որ մի թեթև հույզերին կպանք, ալամ հայ ազգի պրոբլեմները դրինք մի կողմ ու անցանք սիրած թեմային․ առաջին քրիստոնյա, գրի առնված դիցաբանություն, հազարամյակների տոմար, օրացույց ․․․․ մի քիչ էլ որ ձգենք, հինգ րոպե ավել չէ, կհասնենք առաջին աստղադիտարանին, բուրգերին, քաղաքակրթության օրրանին, ամենախելոքին, սիրունին, սեքսիին ․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սխալ ա:
> Կարող ա կրոնի ծագման հետ հայերը կապ չեն ունեցել, բայց զարգացման ու տարածման գործում՝ ամենաանմիջական կապն են ունեցել:


Համաձայն եմ, BBC-ն համաձայն չի։ Դե բայց էտ բրեքզիթ ոչխարներին ո՞վ ա քաքի տեղ դնում։

----------

Varzor (07.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Վստահ եմ հիմքերի տեղն էլ գիտես, բայց չես ասում, որ չվերացնեն։


Հիմքերը նշել էի:
Նշել պրծել էի, վերջում ավելացրել, որ դրանք հիմք են համարելու, որ էդ սաղ գրի առնված ա եղել:

Ախպեր իմ համար հիմք ա՝ համարում եմ, քո համար հիմք չի՝ չես համարում:
Օքեյ, բա հիմա ի՞նչ անենք, մեկս մյուսի ազգի դավաճան լինելն ապացուցե՞նք..





> Ասածս էն էր, որ ես Արշակի հետ համաձայն եմ, էտքան բան։   Էս էլ ապացույցը, որ մի թեթև հույզերին կպանք, ալամ հայ ազգի պրոբլեմները դրինք մի կողմ ու անցանք սիրած թեմային․ առաջին քրիստոնյա, գրի առնված դիցաբանություն, հազարամյակների տոմար, օրացույց ․․․․ մի քիչ էլ որ ձգենք, հինգ րոպե ավել չէ, կհասնենք առաջին աստղադիտարանին, բուրգերին, քաղաքակրթության օրրանին, ամենախելոքին, սիրունին, սեքսիին ․․․


Ես ընդամենը մի անմեղ օրինակ էի բերել, հետո էլ համաձայնել, որ դա ամենալավ օրինակը չէր:
Դու թեման ծավալեցիր, վերջում էլ ինձ ե՞ս բուրգագետ ու աստղաբան հանում )))

----------


## Արշակ

> Օքեյ, գիտնականների մասով հաշվարկ արել ես, իսկ դեգեներատների մասով արե՞լ ես։ Ասենք Քելբաջարի գետերը ափաշքյարա խողովակներով ֆռռացնելն ու վրաները ՀԷԿ-եր դնելը քո կարծիքով ո՞ր մի այլ ազգի մտքով կանցներ, ու թույլ կտային իրագործել։ Կամ անտառների մասսայական կտրելն ու որպես վառելափայտ ծախելը։ Էդ շատ նման է ասենք Մադագասկարի արմավենիների մասսայական ոչնչացմանը աբորիգենների կողմից։


Վիշապ ջան, անկախ ազգությունից մարդկանց մեծ մասը խիստ կարճատես ա ու վայրի բնազդներով ա շարժվում, եթե համակարգի կողմից վերահսկողության մեխանիզմներ չգործեն։ Քո սիրելի ամերիկացիք էլ պակաս դեգեներատություններ չեն արել էդ ոճով։ Հայաստանը երկար ժամանակ պետականություն չի ունեցել, ընդամենը 30 տարվա պետականություն ունենք ու վերահսկողությունը թույլ ա։ Չնայած էն ա՝ հեղափոխությունից հետո, մեկուկես տարվա ընթացքում էս առումով արդեն զգալի առաջխաղացում կա։ 
Ամերիկացիք էլ հիմա իրանց երկրում շատ չեն անում տենց անասունություններ, դրա փոխարեն Ճ կարգի երկրներում են անում ինչ որ պետք ա ։Ճ Բայց որ մի քիչ ավելի լայն նայես, բոլորս էլ նույն երկիր մոլորակի վրա ենք ապրում, որ վարի տանք, հլը որ ուրիշ տեղ չենք կարա տեղափոխվենք։ Նենց որ դեգեներատությունը մնում ա դեգեներատություն, եթե նույնիսկ տնիցդ մի քիչ հեռու ես անում։ 






> Համ էլ, իսկական գիտնականների թիվն ես նայել, թե՞ սաղ փողով-ծանոթով դիմպլոմ ստացած "գիտնականներին" էլ ես հաշվում :Ճ


Ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ տեսնում ենթադրելու, թե փող–ծանոթով դիպլոմ ստացածներ հայերի տոկոսը ավելի մեծ էր, քան ասենք ուզբեկ կամ ռուս փող–ծանոթով ստացածներինը։ Նենց էր դա բերածս վիճակագրությանը չի խանգարում։ 







> Էս էլ ա հերթական ինքնախաբեությունը։ Պրոբլեմն այն է, որ մենք մեզնից բացի այլ ազգերի չենք տեսնում, ասենք նույնը կարող է ասել ռումինացին, հարաֆ-աֆրիկացին, պակիստանցին, հնդիկը, չինացին․․․ Էս Կալիֆորնիայում գիտե՞ս քանի միլիոն դրսից եկած տարբեր ազգեր կան, ադապտացված, սուպեր հաջողությունների հասած։ Ես մտածում եմ, ինչ լավ ա՝ խոսքի Իլոն Մասկը հայ չի, թե չէ մենք գոռոզությունից տրաքել էինք: Ասենք էս իմիգրանտ միլիարդատերերի մեջ ոչ մեկ հայ չի: Մի հատ Քրքրոյան ունեինք, ինչքան ուժ ունեինք, հպարտանում էինք, ասենք հետաքրքիչ չէր, չէ՞, որ մարդը երեք կին ա ունեցել, ոչ մեկը հայ չեն եղել ։Ճ
> Ու ասենք էն որ ընդհանուր քանակ/"տաղանդների" քանակ հարաբերությունը մեզ մոտ մեծ ա, էդ դեռ բան չի նշանակում, շատ չգիտես, "տաղանդները" կարող ա մնացածի դեգրադացիայի հաշվին են, այսինքն ինչքան շատ տաղանդ կա, էդքան շատ ավելի դեգեներատ կա ։Ճ 
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Ոչ մեկի չեմ ուզում վիրավորել, ես տաղանդների թվին ինձ չեմ դասում ։Ճ


Եղբայր, սկսենք նրանից, որ ես բոլորովին չեմ փորձում համոզել, թե հայերը մյուս ազգերից ամենատաղանդավորն են ու հաջողությունների հասնողն են։ Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ հայերը մյուս ազգերի համեմատ առնվազն վատ ուղղությամբ չեն առանձնանում ադապտացվելու, ավանդ ունենալու կամ հաջողության հասնելու առումով։ Սա բերում էի որպես հիմնավորում, որ եթե հայերը գենետիկորեն դեգեներատներ լինեին, այլ երկրներում նկատելի խնդիր կունենային էս առումով։ Բայց խնդիր չունեն, հետևաբար պնդումդ չի հիմնավորվում։ 
Մնացած «հիմնավորումներդ» վաբշե սպանում են ։Ճ ասենք եթե ԱՄՆ–ում մի 25 տարբեր ազգերից 45 միլիարդատերերի մեջ էս պահին հայեր չկան, ուրեմն մենք ազգովի դեգեներատ ե՞նք։ Ասենք էդ լոգիկայով, բացի էդ 25 ազգից, մնացած ազգերը դեֆեկտավոր ե՞ն։ Կամ հլը էդ ազգերից յուրաքանչյուրի ընդհանուր քանակին նայիր, ու հայերի քանակին նայիր։ Կամ որ Քրքորյանի կնանիք հայ չեն եղել։ Էդ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ վաբշե  :LOL: 

Հ․ Գ․
Լավ, էս սաղ հեչ։ Վիշապ ախպեր, արդյո՞ք դու գիտակցում ես էդ «գենետիկ դեգեներատության» թեզիդ ռասիստականության աստիճանը։ Ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ նույնիսկ ամենաանհաջող միտքը ավելի լավ ա քննարկել ու պարզաբանել, քան մեջդ պահես հետո տրաքի, նենց որ մենք մերոնցով օկ ա որ քննարկում ենք էդ տեսությունդ։ Բայց էդ ձեր ամերիգաներում հանկարծ էդ տիպի մտքեր չարտահայտես հրապարակավ․ տեղում կխաչեն  :LOL:  Կամ լավագույն դեպքում հետ կուղարկեն քո դեգեներատ եղբայրների ու քույրերի մոտ։  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (07.02.2020), Ներսես_AM (05.02.2020), Ուլուանա (06.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիմքերը նշել էի:
> Նշել պրծել էի, վերջում ավելացրել, որ դրանք հիմք են համարելու, որ էդ սաղ գրի առնված ա եղել:
> 
> Ախպեր իմ համար հիմք ա՝ համարում եմ, քո համար հիմք չի՝ չես համարում:
> Օքեյ, բա հիմա ի՞նչ անենք, մեկս մյուսի ազգի դավաճան լինելն ապացուցե՞նք..


Չէ չէ, ապեր, ուղղակի դու շատ հայրենասեր ես, ես՝ չէ։   :LOL:  Թե չէ, դավաճան-մավաճան։ Հիմա ջհանդամ թե մենք մեր ձեռով չենք վերացրել մեր սաղ գրերն ու տաճարները։ Էս ի՜նչ մի այլ կարգի ինքնախարազանում ա եղել ու սեփական մշակույթի նկատմամբ ատելություն։ Ասեմ քեզ, շատ ստեղծագործ ժողովուրդ ենք, Վիշապը սխալ բաներ ա ասում։ Մենք մի բան ստեղծելու համար նախկինը նենց ենք վերացնում, որ հետք չմնա, որ զրոյից սկսենք ստեղծագործել։ Հենա Նիկոլն էլ ա նույն բանը անում, վերացնում ա ՀՀԿ ժառանգությունը, տոժե մնե, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ։

----------

Varzor (07.02.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

Ի դեպ, Վիշապ ախպեր, նախորդ գրառման միտքս շարունակելով, իրականում հայերի նկատմամբ քո էս պահի վերաբերմունքը ահագին բնորոշ ա համեմատաբար նոր գաղթած հայերին․ հայտնվելով օտար միջավայրում, որտեղ քո ազգային ինքնությունն ու մշակույթը ոչ մեկի տնգլին չի, նաև հաճախ երկրիցդ խռոված, ստիպված ես թողում գնում, մյուս կողմից էլ կարոտն ա խեղդում և այլն, շատ էմոցիոնալ բան ա արտագաղթը անկախ նրանից՝ էդ բոլոր հանգամանքները խորապես գիտակցում ես, թե՝ չէ։  ՈՒ մարդիկ հաճախ ծայրահեղությունների մեջ են ընկնում․ կամ սկսում են հայրենասիրական պաթոսի մեջ ընկնել մյուս ազգերից ու հատկապես տեղացիներից զզվելով, վերևից նայելով, կամ հակառակը՝ սկսում են ինչքան ուժ ունեն փնովել հայերին, ու իրանց ընդունած երկրի մոլեռանդ ազգայնամոլ են դառնում՝ մյուս ներգաղթողների նկատմամբ էլ ռասիստական մտքեր արտահայտելով, փորձելով չիդենտիֆիկացվել էդ էմիգրանտների հետ։ 
Ասածս ինչ ա․ բոլորս էլ էս ամեն ինչի մեջով անցնում ենք, նորմալ ա  :Smile:  Նորմալ ա, որ սենց խառը ու բուռն էմոցիաներ են առաջանում, ուղղակի արժի գիտակցել ու հասկանալ ակունքները ու կուլ չգնալ դրանց։ Ի վերջո՝ մարդս մարդ լինի: Ներող եթե շատ դաստիարակչական հնչեց ։Ճ

----------

erexa (07.02.2020), Varzor (07.02.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէ չէ, ապեր, ուղղակի դու շատ հայրենասեր ես, ես՝ չէ։   Թե չէ, դավաճան-մավաճան։ Հիմա ջհանդամ թե մենք մեր ձեռով չենք վերացրել մեր սաղ գրերն ու տաճարները։ Էս ի՜նչ մի այլ կարգի ինքնախարազանում ա եղել ու սեփական մշակույթի նկատմամբ ատելություն։ Ասեմ քեզ, շատ ստեղծագործ ժողովուրդ ենք, Վիշապը սխալ բաներ ա ասում։ Մենք մի բան ստեղծելու համար նախկինը նենց ենք վերացնում, որ հետք չմնա, որ զրոյից սկսենք ստեղծագործել։ Հենա Նիկոլն էլ ա նույն բանը անում, վերացնում ա ՀՀԿ ժառանգությունը, տոժե մնե, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ։


Ի դեպ միայն մենք չենք․ ինչքան գիտեմ չինացիք էլ ամեն անգամ նոր դինաստիայի գալուց էդ եկողները նախորդի ժամանակ ստեղծված ողջ մշակութային ժառանգությունը ինչքան կարային վերացնում էին, որ քոքը կտրվի, էլ հինը հետ բերելու փորձ չլինի, նորը հաստատվի։ ՈՒ տենց ամեն ինչ սկսում էին «զրոյից»։  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (07.02.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Կներեք որ թեմայից շեղվում եմ, բայց ասեմ էլի ․․ 
> 
> Ուրեմն BBC-ն մի հատ վեց մասանոց հաղորդում ունի A History of Christianity, որը Viasat History-ով հաճախ ցուցադրում են։ Նայել եմ, ու բլին, սկզբից մինչև վերջ հայերի մասին ոչ մի բառ չկա։ Դե, ես էլ սաղ հայրենակիցներիս պես մանթո էի։ Արա, այ գ․․․եր, մի բան ասեիք էլի, որ հայերը սուտ ու ղորդ առաջինն են պաշտոնապես ընդունել քրիստոնեությունը։ Սա ջհուդա-մասոնական դավադրություն կլինի ․․․ մութ ուժեր ․․․ դե առաջինը էս ա գալիս միտքդ։  
> 
> Հետո, որ մի քիչ մտածում ես, նորմալ ա։ Հայաստանում քրիստոնեության պաշտոնապես ընդունումը լոկալ նշանակության իրադարձություն ա եղել՝ էտ կրոնի ծագման, զարգացման, տարածման ընդհանուր պրոցեսից ու տրամաբանությունից դուրս։ Մեր համար կարող ա կարևոր, ճիշտ կամ սխալ, դրական կամ բացասական հետևքներով (իմ կարծիքով խիստ դրական ու կարևոր մշակույթի, գրի ու դպրոցի զարգացման տեսանկյունից) բայց միևնույնն ա, լոկալ, Հայաստանով սահմանափակված։


Մեր մեջ ասած, ՄԲ–ն երբեք էլ մեղմ ասած, հայասեր չի եղել, ու էդ լիքը տարբեր մանրուքներում դրսևորվում ա։ էս թեմայով էլ վախտին կարդում էի, որ բրիտանացի գիտնականները վիզ դրած փորձում էին ապացուցել, որ առաջին քրիստոնյա պետությունը ոչ թե Հայաստանն ա եղել, այլ Եթովպիան։ Թե ասա ձեր ինչ գործ  :LOL: 
Բայց կատակը մի կողմ, ընդհանուր մտքերիդ համաձայն եմ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Չէ չէ, ապեր, ուղղակի դու շատ հայրենասեր ես, ես՝ չէ։


Չէ, ուղղակի էս հարցում քեզնից տարբերվող տեսակետ ունեցողներին դու փորձում ես ծաղրել, իսկ ես՝ չէ ))

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, անկախ ազգությունից մարդկանց մեծ մասը խիստ կարճատես ա ու վայրի բնազդներով ա շարժվում, եթե համակարգի կողմից վերահսկողության մեխանիզմներ չգործեն։ Քո սիրելի ամերիկացիք էլ պակաս դեգեներատություններ չեն արել էդ ոճով։ Հայաստանը երկար ժամանակ պետականություն չի ունեցել, ընդամենը 30 տարվա պետականություն ունենք ու վերահսկողությունը թույլ ա։ Չնայած էն ա՝ հեղափոխությունից հետո, մեկուկես տարվա ընթացքում էս առումով արդեն զգալի առաջխաղացում կա։ 
> Ամերիկացիք էլ հիմա իրանց երկրում շատ չեն անում տենց անասունություններ, դրա փոխարեն Ճ կարգի երկրներում են անում ինչ որ պետք ա ։Ճ Բայց որ մի քիչ ավելի լայն նայես, բոլորս էլ նույն երկիր մոլորակի վրա ենք ապրում, որ վարի տանք, հլը որ ուրիշ տեղ չենք կարա տեղափոխվենք։ Նենց որ դեգեներատությունը մնում ա դեգեներատություն, եթե նույնիսկ տնիցդ մի քիչ հեռու ես անում։


Էդ համակարգը իր վերահսկողության մեխամիզմներով այլմոլորակայիններն են աշխատեցնու՞մ, թե՞ Աստված ա ստեղծել։ Ու ինչքա՞ն պիտի քաքը հասնի մարդու բերանին, որ սկսի վերահսկողության մասին մտածել, նայել ե՞ս ստատիստիկան տարբեր ազգերի մոտ ։Ճ
Ու էդ ոնց ա՞ որ 5000 ամյա ազգը երկար ժամանակ պետականություն չի ունեցել, տեսնես ինչի՞ց ա։




> Ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ տեսնում ենթադրելու, թե փող–ծանոթով դիպլոմ ստացածներ հայերի տոկոսը ավելի մեծ էր, քան ասենք ուզբեկ կամ ռուս փող–ծանոթով ստացածներինը։ Նենց էր դա բերածս վիճակագրությանը չի խանգարում։


Իյա, հայերս տոկոսներ խփող ազգ ենք, չգիտե՞ս։

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*







> Եղբայր, սկսենք նրանից, որ ես բոլորովին չեմ փորձում համոզել, թե հայերը մյուս ազգերից ամենատաղանդավորն են ու հաջողությունների հասնողն են։ Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ հայերը մյուս ազգերի համեմատ առնվազն վատ ուղղությամբ չեն առանձնանում ադապտացվելու, ավանդ ունենալու կամ հաջողության հասնելու առումով։ Սա բերում էի որպես հիմնավորում, որ եթե հայերը գենետիկորեն դեգեներատներ լինեին, այլ երկրներում նկատելի խնդիր կունենային էս առումով։ Բայց խնդիր չունեն, հետևաբար պնդումդ չի հիմնավորվում։ 
> Մնացած «հիմնավորումներդ» վաբշե սպանում են ։Ճ ասենք եթե ԱՄՆ–ում մի 25 տարբեր ազգերից 45 միլիարդատերերի մեջ էս պահին հայեր չկան, ուրեմն մենք ազգովի դեգեներատ ե՞նք։ Ասենք էդ լոգիկայով, բացի էդ 25 ազգից, մնացած ազգերը դեֆեկտավոր ե՞ն։ Կամ հլը էդ ազգերից յուրաքանչյուրի ընդհանուր քանակին նայիր, ու հայերի քանակին նայիր։ Կամ որ Քրքորյանի կնանիք հայ չեն եղել։ Էդ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ վաբշե


Հա, դե էդքան վատ չի, ոչինչ, նորմալ ա, միջինոտ․․․ Այ կամաց-կամաց կգաս իմ մտքին, որ մյուս ազգերից ոչ մի բանով առանձնապես աչքի չենք ընկնում, եթե գոռոզությունը հանես ։Ճ "Դեգեներատ"-ը բառացի պետք չի ընդունել։




> Հ․ Գ․
> Լավ, էս սաղ հեչ։ Վիշապ ախպեր, արդյո՞ք դու գիտակցում ես էդ «գենետիկ դեգեներատության» թեզիդ ռասիստականության աստիճանը։ Ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ նույնիսկ ամենաանհաջող միտքը ավելի լավ ա քննարկել ու պարզաբանել, քան մեջդ պահես հետո տրաքի, նենց որ մենք մերոնցով օկ ա որ քննարկում ենք էդ տեսությունդ։ Բայց էդ ձեր ամերիգաներում հանկարծ էդ տիպի մտքեր չարտահայտես հրապարակավ․ տեղում կխաչեն  Կամ լավագույն դեպքում հետ կուղարկեն քո դեգեներատ եղբայրների ու քույրերի մոտ։


Նայիր նախորդի պատասխանը։ Ես ամերիկաներում ազատ եմ իմ մտքերը արտահայտելու մեջ, բացարձակ պրոբլեմ չունեմ։
Ամերիկացիք էլ պրոբլեմ չունեն, ոնց որ, Ջորջ Կարլին չես լսել ոնց որ։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ի դեպ, Վիշապ ախպեր, նախորդ գրառման միտքս շարունակելով, իրականում հայերի նկատմամբ քո էս պահի վերաբերմունքը ահագին բնորոշ ա համեմատաբար նոր գաղթած հայերին․ հայտնվելով օտար միջավայրում, որտեղ քո ազգային ինքնությունն ու մշակույթը ոչ մեկի տնգլին չի, նաև հաճախ երկրիցդ խռոված, ստիպված ես թողում գնում, մյուս կողմից էլ կարոտն ա խեղդում և այլն, շատ էմոցիոնալ բան ա արտագաղթը անկախ նրանից՝ էդ բոլոր հանգամանքները խորապես գիտակցում ես, թե՝ չէ։  ՈՒ մարդիկ հաճախ ծայրահեղությունների մեջ են ընկնում․ կամ սկսում են հայրենասիրական պաթոսի մեջ ընկնել մյուս ազգերից ու հատկապես տեղացիներից զզվելով, վերևից նայելով, կամ հակառակը՝ սկսում են ինչքան ուժ ունեն փնովել հայերին, ու իրանց ընդունած երկրի մոլեռանդ ազգայնամոլ են դառնում՝ մյուս ներգաղթողների նկատմամբ էլ ռասիստական մտքեր արտահայտելով, փորձելով չիդենտիֆիկացվել էդ էմիգրանտների հետ։ 
> Ասածս ինչ ա․ բոլորս էլ էս ամեն ինչի մեջով անցնում ենք, նորմալ ա  Նորմալ ա, որ սենց խառը ու բուռն էմոցիաներ են առաջանում, ուղղակի արժի գիտակցել ու հասկանալ ակունքները ու կուլ չգնալ դրանց։ Ի վերջո՝ մարդս մարդ լինի: Ներող եթե շատ դաստիարակչական հնչեց ։Ճ


Անիմաստ բարոյախրատական քարոզ ես կարդում, ես ոչ մի ծայրահեղությունն եմ, որ մյուսը։ 
Ուղղակի մեկումեջ ներվայնանում եմ, որ սաղ ազգը հանկարծ խելոքանում ա, ու սկսում ա մեղադրել ազգի միակ սխալական Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին։ Ես էլ մեկումեջ ալիքի տակ ընկած ինքս ինձ բռնացնում եմ, նույն բանը անելու մեջ։ Ու դու ինչ-որ խառնում ես ռասիզմ-մասիմզ․․․ Էս ախտանիշ ա, մենք սաղս ունենք սրանից՝ փորձել ավելի խելոք երևալ, քան կանք։ Ուշադիր եղիր  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (07.02.2020), Արշակ (05.02.2020), Տրիբուն (06.02.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Էդ համակարգը իր վերահսկողության մեխամիզմներով այլմոլորակայիններն են աշխատեցնու՞մ, թե՞ Աստված ա ստեղծել։ Ու ինչքա՞ն պիտի քաքը հասնի մարդու բերանին, որ սկսի վերահսկողության մասին մտածել, նայել ե՞ս ստատիստիկան տարբեր ազգերի մոտ ։Ճ
> Ու էդ ոնց ա՞ որ 5000 ամյա ազգը երկար ժամանակ պետականություն չի ունեցել, տեսնես ինչի՞ց ա։


Էդ նույն ձևով կարաս հարցնես․ տեսնես ինչի՞ց ա, որ հարյուրավոր ազգեր 5000 տարվա ընթացքում առաջացել ու վերացել են, բայց հայերը հլը կան ու նույնիսկ պետականություն ունեն։
Ապեր, տարբեր ազգեր պատմական տարբեր ժամանակաշրջաններում պետականություն են ունենում ու կորցնում, առաջ ու հետ են գնում իրանց զարգացման մեջ ու էդ ամենը հա խառախուռա փոխվում ա։ Էդ ամենը բացատրել գենետիկ դեգեներատությամբ մեղմ ասած խելոք միտք չի էլի, հո զոռով չի:  :Smile: 




> Հա, դե էդքան վատ չի, ոչինչ, նորմալ ա, միջինոտ․․․ Այ կամաց-կամաց կգաս իմ մտքին, որ մյուս ազգերից ոչ մի բանով առանձնապես աչքի չենք ընկնում, եթե գոռոզությունը հանես ։Ճ "Դեգեներատ"-ը բառացի պետք չի ընդունել։


Վիշապ ջան, ես էս ամբողջ խոսակցության ընթացքում, երբևէ չեմ էլ փորձել տենց միտք արտահայտել, թե հայերս մյուս ազգերից լավն ենք։ Ես էսքան ժամանակ ընդամենը փորձում եմ քեզ ցույց տալ քո «գենետիկ դեգրադացիայի» տեսության անհաջող լինելը, էդքան բան։ Որ ոչ մի օբյեկտիվ փաստ չկա հիմնավորող, թե հայերս գենետիկ դեֆեկտավոր ենք ի տարբերություն այլ, ասենք էս պահին պետականության ավելի հաջող վիճակ ունեցող ազգերի, ու որ էդ գենետիկ դեգրադացիան ա մեր սաղ պրոբլեմների պատճառը։ 





> Նայիր նախորդի պատասխանը։ Ես ամերիկաներում ազատ եմ իմ մտքերը արտահայտելու մեջ, բացարձակ պրոբլեմ չունեմ։
> Ամերիկացիք էլ պրոբլեմ չունեն, ոնց որ, Ջորջ Կարլին չես լսել ոնց որ։


Վիշապ ախպեր, պատկերացրու քո գրածը շատ հեռու ա Ջորջ Կարլինի ելույթից։ Ճիշտն ասած, արդեն հոգնեցի էս թեմայից, հավես չկա խորանալու ու ինձ թվում ա որ ուզես ինքդ էլ կարաս տեսնես տարբերությունը,  բայց եթե իսկապես տարբերություն չես տեսնում ու շատ հետաքրքիր ա, ասա, կարամ մանրամասնեմ։

----------


## Արշակ

Իմիջիայլոց, հետ վերադառնալով բուն թեմային, քանի եկել եմ, էս էլ ասեմ․ վերջին գրառումներում կարծեմ էլի նշվեց, թե Նիկոլի կադրային քաղաքականությունը վատն ա, թիմը վատն ա։ Ընդհանրապես, նախկին ռեժիմի ներկայացուցիչները, իրանց ֆեյք մեդիայով ու ԼՀԿ–ԲՀԿ–ով իրար ձեռ բռնած, մանտրայի պես հա կրկնում են, թե բա վատ կադրային քաղաքականություն, ջահել են, փորձ չունեն, փորձում են կոնտեքստից կտրված լուրերով նենց տպավորություն ստեղծել, թե նախարարները առանց հասկանալու ինչ–որ ափռ–ցփռ քայլեր են անում, ԱԺ–ում դեբիլ մտքեր են արտահայտում և այլն։ 

Դե ժողովուրդն էլ հա նույն բանը լսելով ու ֆեյք մեդիա կարդալով սկսում ա հետևներից նույն բանը կրկնել։ 

Սկսենք նրանից, որ «էդ ջահել են»–ը բլթ ա։ Հիշում եմ, որ Նիկոլը նոր էր նախարարներ նշանակել, սաղ ջահել լինելուց էին խոսում, էլ «թրաշամանուկ» էլ պոզ ու պոչ, բայց մի օր չալարեցի, կառավարության բոլոր անդամներին՝ ահել ու ջահել նախարարներով ու փոխվարչապետներով, բոլորի տարիքների միջինը հաշվեցի, 42 տարեկան ստացվեց․ կակրազ Նիկոլի էդ պահի տարիքը  :Smile:  ՈՒ հիմա էլ պիտի որ մոտավորապես նման վիճակը լինի։ Ինչ ա պիտի սաղ մառազմատիկ բիձեք լինեին, որ համարեինք փորձ ունե՞ն։ Ես հեսա 35 տարեկան եմ դառնում, ոչ մեկի մտքով չի անցնի իմ ոլորտում ինձ «անփորձ ջահել» անվանել։  :LOL: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա հաջող կամ անհաջող լինելուն․ իմ կարծիքով, կան ինչպես շատ հաջող, գտած կադրեր՝ քաղավիացիայի Տաթևիկ Ռևազյան, քաղաքապետ Հայկ Մարության, Արսեն Թորոսյան և այլն, էնպես էլ անհաջող կադրեր․ օրինակ՝ Ալեն Սիմոնյան։ Մի խոսքով նորմալ վիճակ ա, ոնց սովորաբար լինում ա իրական կյանքում։ Դուք հոլիվուդյան սուպերհերոսներից դուրս տենց ուրիշ թիմ գիտե՞ք իրական կյանքում, որում բոլորը հաջող լինեն։ Փորձեք ձեր անձամբ տեսած, աշխատած ֆիրմաներում նայել օրինակ։ Նույնիսկ ամենամեծ հաջողությունների հասած աշխատանքային թիմերում, միշտ էլ լինում են լավ կադրեր էլ, անհաջող դեմքեր էլ։ էդ նորմալ ա։ Ընդհանրապես, ասում են ցանկացած թիմում գործի 80%–ը աշխատողների 20%–ն ա անում  :LOL: 
Բայց ամեն դեպքում, ավելի չափելի գնահատական տալու համար, եթե համեմատենք նախորդ ռեժիմի ներկայացուցիչների հետ, Նիկոլի նույնիսկ ամենաանհաջող նախարարները իրանց տված արդյունքներով, ու չկոռումպացվածությամբ անհամեմատ ավելի լավն են քան նախորդ ռեժիմի համապատասխան կադրերը։ Թե կասկածում եք, էկեք հերթով սաղի վրով գնանք։ 
ԱԺ–ն նույնպես, իր ինտելեկտի միջին մակարդակով ու ընդունած օրենքներով, նախորդ ԱԺ–ի իշխող կոալիցիայի մականունավոր դեգեներատների հետ համեմատելու եզրեր չունի նույնիսկ։ 
Հաճախ ա էն միտքը հնչում, թե բա հերիք ա նախորդների հետ համեմատեք, անցեք առաջ։ Բայց կներեք, նախորդների հետ չհամեմատենք, բա ու՞մ հետ համեմատենք։ Երկնքից իջած հրեշտակների՞, թե՞ «ընդդիմադիր» ԲՀԿ–ԼՀԿ–ի Գևորգ Պետրոսյան/Դավիթ Խաժակյանների։ Բնական ա, որ ցանկացած կառավարություն նախորդի հետ ա պետք համեմատել պրոգրեսը գնահատելու համար։ Հաջորդ ընտրությունների արդյունքում ձևավորված ԱԺ–ն ու նախարարներին էլ հիմիկվանի հետ ենք համեմատելու ու պրոգրես ակնկալելու։ 
Գնահատելու մյուս չափելի ձևն էլ իհարկե նախընտրական խոստումների կատարումը ստուգելն ա։ Էդ էլ ժամկետի վերջում կերևա։

Հ․ Գ․ 
Էս ինչ շատ խոսեցի, վերջ, գնամ գործ անեմ  :LOL:

----------

ivy (07.02.2020), Ուլուանա (06.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Համաձայն եմ, BBC-ն համաձայն չի։ Դե բայց էտ բրեքզիթ ոչխարներին ո՞վ ա քաքի տեղ դնում։


Ի դեպ՝ ասածիդ հետքերով մի քիչ գնացի..
Diarmaid MacCulloch-ի գրքի հիման վրա ա նկարած քո ասած հաղորդումը:
Շատ չխորանալով՝ ընդամենը մի էջ էդ գրքից, որն ամբողջությամբ հայերի մասին ա.
(էն էլ՝ էս մի էջը Գուգոն դեմ տվեց, տոշնի չիդեմ, թե քանի սենց էջեր կան գրքում)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ՝ ասածիդ հետքերով մի քիչ գնացի..
> Diarmaid MacCulloch-ի գրքի հիման վրա ա նկարած քո ասած հաղորդումը:
> Շատ չխորանալով՝ ընդամենը մի էջ էդ գրքից, որն ամբողջությամբ հայերի մասին ա.
> (էն էլ՝ էս մի էջը Գուգոն դեմ տվեց, տոշնի չիդեմ, թե քանի սենց էջեր կան գրքում)


Ուռաաաաա

----------


## Շինարար

Ինձ թվում ա Նիկոլի անհաջող կադրերի անհաջողությունը ավելի շուտ անվստահելիությունն ա, քան թե անփորձությունը: Ասենք, Ալենի գործը ինչ մի փորձ ա պահանջում, բայց ամեն անգամ, երբ Հրապարակ կոչված անինքնասիրությունը իր աղբյուրներին հղում ա կատարում, ինձ չի լքում էն, կուզեի չարդարացված, համոզմունքը, թե ով ա էդ աղբյուրները: Ալենը, իմ տպավորությամբ, մարմնավորումն ա էն բացասական բոլոր հատկանիշների, որ վատ քաղաքական գործիչը կունենա` լեզվին տալ ու սղցնել, ու որքան անթաքույց հպարտ ու ինքնագոհ ա թվում լեզվին տալու իր էդ կարողությամբ: Կներեք  կարծրատիպային մտածողությանս համար, բայց ի սկզբանե Վանեցյանի արտաքինից թափում էր երիտհանրապետականությունը` պոտենցիալ ճարպակալող կաշի ու դեբիլ արած աչքեր: Ալենի երաշխավորած կադրն էր չէ վայթե: Ու մամուլը գրում էր ի սկզբանե իր կոռումպացված լինելու մասին: Ինձ մոտ տարակուսանք ա առաջացնում, որ Նիկոլը էդքան տեղ էր տալիս: Նիկոլի աղջիկն էր չէ էս վերջերս գրել, որ ընտանիքներով արդեն քփություն էին անում բան: Մարությանի ու Թորոսյանի պահով խոսք չունեմ, ամենահաջող կադրերն են, բայց ընդհանուր յալանթրախիություն կա ամենուր: Եթե որևէ ոլորտի առումով բախտներս բերում ա, որ լավ կադր ա ղեկին, առաջընթացը տեսանելի ա, եթե չէ ում ****ը ում **ը: Իմ կարծիքով Նիկոլը ինքը կառավարիչ չի, կազմակերպիչ չի: Էլի լավ ա` առաջ էդ լավ կադրերին չէին թողնի նորմալ աշխատեն: Արսեն Թորոսյանի պես մեկը լիներ Նիկոլի տեղում: Ամեն դեպքում անիմաստ քննադատելու իմաստը ես չեմ տեսնում, ունենք ընտրված իշխանություն, մարդը էս դեպքում ինչքան կարում անում ա: Նույնիսկ վտանգավոր ա մեկ-մեկ ինձ թվում քննադատելը, որ մարդու ձենը չխառնվի հանրապետականների վայնասունին: Ֆեյսբուքում ի հավելումն Սերգեյ Դանիելյանի սկսել եմ Լիզա Ճաղարյանին հետևել: Շատ կշռադատված կերպով ստատուսներով տեղեկացված ա պահում: 

Ալենն ա թե Ալենը չի, բայց Նիկոլի շուրջը լիքը առնետներ կան: Մյուս կողմից երևի ճիշտը աստիճանաբար ըստ թերացումների ժամանակի ընթացքում զտելն ա: Հո չի կարող միանգամից բոլոր խորթ տարրերին Սիբիր քշի: Իրոք կդառնա երեսունյոթ թիվը: Ուղղակի տխուր ա գիտակցել, թե հեղափոխությունից հետո ինչքան կեղտ կարողացել ա մնալ վերևներում կամ նույնիսկ ավելի վեր բարձրանալ, մի կողմից  խոսալ հեղափոխության անունից, մյուս կողմից տակից խաղեր տալ:

----------

Աթեիստ (06.02.2020), Բարեկամ (07.02.2020)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ թվում ա Նիկոլի անհաջող կադրերի անհաջողությունը ավելի շուտ անվստահելիությունն ա, քան թե անփորձությունը: Ասենք, Ալենի գործը ինչ մի փորձ ա պահանջում, բայց ամեն անգամ, երբ Հրապարակ կոչված անինքնասիրությունը իր աղբյուրներին հղում ա կատարում, ինձ չի լքում էն, կուզեի չարդարացված, համոզմունքը, թե ով ա էդ աղբյուրները: Ալենը, իմ տպավորությամբ, մարմնավորումն ա էն բացասական բոլոր հատկանիշների, որ վատ քաղաքական գործիչը կունենա` լեզվին տալ ու սղցնել, ու որքան անթաքույց հպարտ ու ինքնագոհ ա թվում լեզվին տալու իր էդ կարողությամբ: Կներեք  կարծրատիպային մտածողությանս համար, բայց ի սկզբանե Վանեցյանի արտաքինից թափում էր երիտհանրապետականությունը` պոտենցիալ ճարպակալող կաշի ու դեբիլ արած աչքեր: Ալենի երաշխավորած կադրն էր չէ վայթե: Ու մամուլը գրում էր ի սկզբանե իր կոռումպացված լինելու մասին: Ինձ մոտ տարակուսանք ա առաջացնում, որ Նիկոլը էդքան տեղ էր տալիս: Նիկոլի աղջիկն էր չէ էս վերջերս գրել, որ ընտանիքներով արդեն քփություն էին անում բան: Մարությանի ու Թորոսյանի պահով խոսք չունեմ, ամենահաջող կադրերն են, բայց ընդհանուր յալանթրախիություն կա ամենուր: Եթե որևէ ոլորտի առումով բախտներս բերում ա, որ լավ կադր ա ղեկին, առաջընթացը տեսանելի ա, եթե չէ ում ****ը ում **ը: Իմ կարծիքով Նիկոլը ինքը կառավարիչ չի, կազմակերպիչ չի: Էլի լավ ա` առաջ էդ լավ կադրերին չէին թողնի նորմալ աշխատեն: Արսեն Թորոսյանի պես մեկը լիներ Նիկոլի տեղում: Ամեն դեպքում անիմաստ քննադատելու իմաստը ես չեմ տեսնում, ունենք ընտրված իշխանություն, մարդը էս դեպքում ինչքան կարում անում ա: Նույնիսկ վտանգավոր ա մեկ-մեկ ինձ թվում քննադատելը, որ մարդու ձենը չխառնվի հանրապետականների վայնասունին: Ֆեյսբուքում ի հավելումն Սերգեյ Դանիելյանի սկսել եմ Լիզա Ճաղարյանին հետևել: Շատ կշռադատված կերպով ստատուսներով տեղեկացված ա պահում: 
> 
> Ալենն ա թե Ալենը չի, բայց Նիկոլի շուրջը լիքը առնետներ կան: Մյուս կողմից երևի ճիշտը աստիճանաբար ըստ թերացումների ժամանակի ընթացքում զտելն ա: Հո չի կարող միանգամից բոլոր խորթ տարրերին Սիբիր քշի: Իրոք կդառնա երեսունյոթ թիվը: Ուղղակի տխուր ա գիտակցել, թե հեղափոխությունից հետո ինչքան կեղտ կարողացել ա մնալ վերևներում կամ նույնիսկ ավելի վեր բարձրանալ, մի կողմից  խոսալ հեղափոխության անունից, մյուս կողմից տակից խաղեր տալ:


Շին, Նիկոլը չէր կարող լիքը անկապ կադրեր չունենար մի շատ հասարակ պատճառով. Ինքը ստիպված էր ընտրել իր շրջապատի ու անփորձների մեջ:
Եղած կադրերն ովքեր էին.
- քոչարյանասերժական կադրերը, որոնք հանցագործի համբավ ունեն, բայց մի մասը պրոֆեսիոնալ են,
- Լևոնի (ՀԱԿ-ի կադրերը), որոնք պատմականորեն բացասական համբավ ունեն (էս պահին դետալների մեջ չխորանամ, թե ինչի), բայց մի մասը պրոֆեսիոնալ են,
- իր կադրերն (էդ թվում քայլածները) ու քաղհասարակության կադրերը, որոնցից որևէ մեկը պրոֆեսիոնալ չի:

Ու չնայած էս չափազանց վատ վիճակին, այսինքն որ հարկադրված ա աշխատել հիմնականում ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալների, մի քիչ էլ հանցագործների, մի քիչ էլ պատմականորեն վատ համբավ ունեցողների հետ, հաստատուն առաջ ա գնում:

Ամեն անգամ որ պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ կադրային ռեզերվով ա մենեջմենթն անում, քննադատական մտքերս լռեցնում եմ. հալալ ա, որ էսքանն անում ա: Ու արդյունքում քայլ առ քայլ ծնվում են նոր պրոֆեսիոնալներն ու լավ կադրերը, որոնցից առաջին տեղում նշածդ Մարության Հայկը, Թորոսյան Արսենը, ինչպես նաև Միրզոյան Արարատը, Հակոբ Արշակյանը, Տաթևիկ Ռևազյանը, էլի սենց մի քանի մեզ հայտնի ու մեզ անհայտ լիքը դեմքեր են )

----------

Աթեիստ (06.02.2020), Արշակ (06.02.2020), Ուլուանա (06.02.2020), Տրիբուն (06.02.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արշակ ջան, նախ իմ համար տենց էլ գաղտնիք ա մնացել, թե ինչի ա «հայուգեն» եզրույթը միշտ ծաղրի համար օգտագործվում:
> 
> Բայց ճիշտ ես, մեր մեջ էլ լիքը դատարկախոս պորտաբույծներ կան, որոնք իրենցից մեծ հաշվով բան չեն ներկայացնում, բայց խելքներն իրանցը չի ծակ պրոֆեսորության համար:
> Մեզ ի՞նչ, թե իրանք ինչի են հավատում ու ինչով վեր-վեր թռնում..
> 
> Հեռու չգնալով՝ վերցնենք հենց քո օրինակը, եթե դեմ չես.
> Համ հայու գենի կրող ես, համ հայրենասեր, համ էլ՝ խելացի մի մարդ:
> Կամ ինքդ քեզ համար պատասխանիր, կամ՝ էս թեմայում.
> 
> ...



Քանի որ «հայուգեն» կամ «հայի գեն» արտահայտությունն գիտության տեսանկյունից հիմարություն ա, էդ արտահայտությունը լուրջ կոնտեքսում օգտագործողին կամ պտի անվանես տգետ, կամ պարզապես ծաղրես։

Չի կարա կիրթ մարդը լինի «հայու գենի» կրող։ Շատ-շատ անձնագրում ազգությունը նշված լինի՝ հայ։

----------

Freeman (08.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Քանի որ «հայուգեն» կամ «հայի գեն» արտահայտությունն գիտության տեսանկյունից հիմարություն ա, էդ արտահայտությունը լուրջ կոնտեքսում օգտագործողին կամ պտի անվանես տգետ, կամ պարզապես ծաղրես։
> 
> Չի կարա կիրթ մարդը լինի «հայու գենի» կրող։ Շատ-շատ անձնագրում ազգությունը նշված լինի՝ հայ։


Աթեիստ ջան, էդ էդքան էլ տենց չի:

Բացի ազգակիցների հետ կենսաբանական կապից՝ գեներից, գիտության մեջ կա նաև էթնոգենեզ տերմինը:
Էդ էն ա, որ առանձին պետական միավորումներում ձևավորվում ա ավտոխտոն խմբավորումների իրար միջև կամ էլ եկվոր միգրանտների հետ միախառնումից:

Կոպիտ ասած՝ ես քեզ կենսաբանորեն ու գենետիկ մակարդակի վրա ավելի մոտիկ եմ, քան՝ պապուասները:

Այլ խոսքերով ասած՝ 2-ս էլ հայու գենի կրողներ ենք )))

----------

Varzor (07.02.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստ ջան, էդ էդքան էլ տենց չի:
> 
> Բացի ազգակիցների հետ կենսաբանական կապից՝ գեներից, գիտության մեջ կա նաև էթնոգենեզ տերմինը:
> Էդ էն ա, որ առանձին պետական միավորումներում ձևավորվում ա ավտոխտոն խմբավորումների իրար միջև կամ էլ եկվոր միգրանտների հետ միախառնումից:
> 
> Կոպիտ ասած՝ ես քեզ կենսաբանորեն ու գենետիկ մակարդակի վրա ավելի մոտիկ եմ, քան՝ պապուասները:
> 
> Այլ խոսքերով ասած՝ 2-ս էլ հայու գենի կրողներ ենք )))


Իհարկե ես մեկին գեներով մոտ եմ, մյուսից հեռու։
Բայց «հայու գեն» արտահայությունը դրանից չի դադարում տգիտություն լինել ։)
Էս պահին ազգային պատկանելիությունը որոշող գեն գոյություն չունի։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իհարկե ես մեկին գեներով մոտ եմ, մյուսից հեռու։
> Բայց «հայու գեն» արտահայությունը դրանից չի դադարում տգիտություն լինել ։)
> Էս պահին ազգային պատկանելիությունը որոշող գեն գոյություն չունի։


Կարևորը՝ նենց վստահ տոնով ես ասում, որ մարդու թվում ա՝ կարող ա՞ իսկականից մի բան գիտի, որ ասում ա )))

----------

Varzor (07.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս սահմանադրական ցուգցվանգի մասին չեք ուզու՞մ խոսել, ինչ-որ անկապ վիճակ է։ 
Իշխանությունները փորձում են դատական իշխանությունների կադրերից ազատվել հենց էդ կադրերի գրած օրենքներով, որով այդ կադրերը իրենք իրենց ցմահ գորՁով են ապահովել, ու բնականաբար քանի որ չի ստացվում, ապա ստիպված մի հատ էլ պիտի «հեղափոխություն» արվցվի  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (07.02.2020), Տրիբուն (07.02.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

Ըհը Ալենի էսօրվա ելույթը լրիվ վերը ասածիս լեզվին տալու հռետորաբանության մեջ ա: Էդ մարդուն թվում ա, թե իրա գործը խոսքով դիմացինին նեղը քցելն ա: Լրիվ ավելորդ ելույթ,  ԱԺ-ում լրիվ ավելորդ դեմք:

----------

Բարեկամ (07.02.2020), Տրիբուն (07.02.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

Մեկ էլ տեսար կարողացավ հանրաքվեին մասնակցեն,  եթե մայիսի սկզբներին լինի: Գոնե մի բանով ես էլ մասնակից կզգամ հեղափոխությանը:

----------

Բարեկամ (07.02.2020), Տրիբուն (07.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Ինչաքվե ուզում են անեն` ոչ էլ մասնակցելու եմ:
Վաղուց զզվել եմ զանգվածային ներկայացումներին մասնակցությունից:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչաքվե ուզում են անեն` ոչ էլ մասնակցելու եմ:
> Վաղուց զզվել եմ զանգվածային ներկայացումներին մասնակցությունից:


Ուզում ես ասես, ով մասնակցելույա զանգվածային դերասան ա, հարիֆ ա, քո չափ չի ջոկում։

----------

Chilly (07.02.2020), Chuk (09.02.2020), Quyr Qery (09.02.2020), Արշակ (07.02.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ինչաքվե ուզում են անեն` ոչ էլ մասնակցելու եմ:
> Վաղուց զզվել եմ զանգվածային ներկայացումներին մասնակցությունից:


Varzor ջան, քեզ երկու հարց․ 
1. Ջոկում ես չէ՞, որ չգնալով միևնույն ա ազդում ես արդյունքների վրա։ Ավելի կոնկրետ՝ նպաստում ես սահմանադրական փոփոխության չանցնելուն։ 
2. Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ինչ կլինի հետևանքը, եթե էդ առաջարկվող փոփոխությունները չանցնեն հանրաքվեի արդյունքներով։ Ի՞նչ պրոցեսներ կգնան Հայաստանում, պատկերացնում ե՞ս։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կարևորը՝ նենց վստահ տոնով ես ասում, որ մարդու թվում ա՝ կարող ա՞ իսկականից մի բան գիտի, որ ասում ա )))


Համենայն դեպս ոչ դու, ոչ էդ արտահայտություն օգտագործող այլ մեկը դեռ հակառակը չի ապացուցել  :LOL:  (Հիսուս, բարև)

Կարծում եմ գիտես, թե ինչ որ բանի գոյության ապացուցման բեռն ում վրայա (հուշում՝ ոչ դա հերքողի)  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

Իմիջիայլոց, հանրաքվեին «Այո»–ի անցնելը ոնց հասկանում եմ ահագին զոռ ա ա լինելու, որովհետև ըստ գործող սահմանադրության․ «Հանրաքվեի դրված ակտն ընդունվում է, եթե դրան կողմ է քվեարկել հանրաքվեի մասնակիցների կեսից ավելին, բայց ոչ պակաս, քան հանրաքվեներին մասնակցելու իրավունք ունեցող քաղաքացիների մեկ քառորդը»։ 
Նախորդ պարլամենտական ընտրություններին ընտրելու իրավունք ուներ 2.593.140 մարդ, այսինքն, առնվազն 650 հազար մարդ պիտի «այո» ասի։ Հաշվի առնելով, որ ԱԺ ընտրություններին «Իմ Քալը» ստացել էր 885 հազար ձայն, իսկ սահմանադրական փափոխությունների նկատմամբ մարդկանց հետաքրքրությունը սովորաբար շատ ավելի քիչ ա լինում, մեր Վարզորն էլ դրա վառ օրինակ, մի խոսքով, հեչ անհավանական չի, որ չանցնի «Այո»–ն։  :Think:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Համենայն դեպս ոչ դու, ոչ էդ արտահայտություն օգտագործող այլ մեկը դեռ հակառակը չի ապացուցել  (Հիսուս, բարև)
> 
> Կարծում եմ գիտես, թե ինչ որ բանի գոյության ապացուցման բեռն ում վրայա (հուշում՝ ոչ դա հերքողի)


Ապեր, էս ոնց որ մեկն ասի ես հերքում եմ Երկրի կլորությունը, ապացուցման բեռն էլ ձեր վրա ա:

Քեզ էթնոգենեզի անուն տվեցի:
Խորացա՞ր, թե էդ ինչ ա..

Հ.Գ. «Հիսուս բարև»-իդ անհրաժեշտությունը չհասկացա..

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Իմիջիայլոց, հանրաքվեին «Այո»–ի անցնելը ոնց հասկանում եմ ահագին զոռ ա ա լինելու, որովհետև ըստ գործող սահմանադրության․ «Հանրաքվեի դրված ակտն ընդունվում է, եթե դրան կողմ է քվեարկել հանրաքվեի մասնակիցների կեսից ավելին, բայց ոչ պակաս, քան հանրաքվեներին մասնակցելու իրավունք ունեցող քաղաքացիների մեկ քառորդը»։ 
> Նախորդ պարլամենտական ընտրություններին ընտրելու իրավունք ուներ 2.593.140 մարդ, այսինքն, առնվազն 650 հազար մարդ պիտի «այո» ասի։ Հաշվի առնելով, որ ԱԺ ընտրություններին «Իմ Քալը» ստացել էր 885 հազար ձայն, իսկ սահմանադրական փափոխությունների նկատմամբ մարդկանց հետաքրքրությունը սովորաբար շատ ավելի քիչ ա լինում, մեր Վարզորն էլ դրա վառ օրինակ, մի խոսքով, հեչ անհավանական չի, որ չանցնի «Այո»–ն։


Կարծում եմ՝ Նիկոլը քրտնաջան կաշխատի մասսաներին ակտիվացնելու ուղղությամբ՝ հանրաքվեին մասնակցելու կարևորությունը հավասարեցնելով հեղափոխության "վերջին զարկին"։ Ոնց էր ասում պոետը․ "դե ձեզ տեսնեմ բանվոր տղերք, մեկ էլ, մեկ էլ մի զարկ տվեք, մի զարկ տվեք ցարի գահին, որ տապալվի նա հիմնովին․․․"։

----------


## Արշակ

> Կարծում եմ՝ Նիկոլը քրտնաջան կաշխատի մասսաներին ակտիվացնելու ուղղությամբ՝ հանրաքվեին մասնակցելու կարևորությունը հավասարեցնելով հեղափոխության "վերջին զարկին"։ Ոնց էր ասում պոետը․ "դե ձեզ տեսնեմ բանվոր տղերք, մեկ էլ, մեկ էլ մի զարկ տվեք, մի զարկ տվեք ցարի գահին, որ տապալվի նա հիմնովին․․․"։


Դե հա, պարզ ա, որ տենց էլ պիտի անի, բայց մեկ ա բարդ ա․ ո՞նց ա 650 հազար մարդ այո ասելու, եթե 2018–ի հեղափոխական տաք–տաք տրամադրությունների պայմաններում ԱԺ ընտրություններին 885 հազար ձայն էին ստացել։ 
50%–ից ավելը կհավաքի, կարծում եմ մի 60% հեչից, բայց ընտրելու իրավունք ունեցողների քարրորդը կկազմե՞ն արդյոք՝ խիստ կասկածում եմ։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դե հա, պարզ ա, որ տենց էլ պիտի անի, բայց մեկ ա բարդ ա․ ո՞նց ա 650 հազար մարդ այո ասելու, եթե 2018–ի հեղափոխական տաք–տաք տրամադրությունների պայմաններում ԱԺ ընտրություններին 885 հազար ձայն էին ստացել։ 
> 50%–ից ավելը կհավաքի, կարծում եմ մի 60% հեչից, բայց ընտրելու իրավունք ունեցողների քարրորդը կկազմե՞ն արդյոք՝ խիստ կասկածում եմ։


Դե մենք, մանավանդ հեռվից, ժողովրդի տրամադրվածության և տրամադրութունների մասին դատում ենք ըստ սոցցանցերի մթնոլորտի, բայց իրականում պատկերը, հնարավոր ա, այլ ա։ Մինչև տեղի չունենա, դժվար ա հստակ կանխագուշակել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե հա, պարզ ա, որ տենց էլ պիտի անի, բայց մեկ ա բարդ ա․ ո՞նց ա 650 հազար մարդ այո ասելու, եթե 2018–ի հեղափոխական տաք–տաք տրամադրությունների պայմաններում ԱԺ ընտրություններին 885 հազար ձայն էին ստացել։ 
> 50%–ից ավելը կհավաքի, կարծում եմ մի 60% հեչից, բայց ընտրելու իրավունք ունեցողների քարրորդը կկազմե՞ն արդյոք՝ խիստ կասկածում եմ։


Նիկոլը կարա ոչ մի բան էլ չանի։ Իրա փոխարեն ոչխար ՀՀԿ-ն ամեն ինչ կանի, որ հանրաքվեին սաղ այո ասեն (reverse psychology)։  Էն որ իրանց դեռ գոյություն ունեն, դեռ գալուստ-շարմազանովները գնում են Նեմեց են պաձեռժկա անում ոստիկանության դեմը ու էշ-էշ դուրս են տալիս, էտ հերիք ա, որ մի անգամ էլ գնանք ու իրանց ասենք «սիկտիր»։ Դե իսկ մանրից բթացող ԼՀԿ-ն ու վաղուց անիմաստ ԲՀԿ-ն էլ ամեն ինչ կանեն, որ ՀՀԿ-ն հաջողության հասնի։ Արդեն ոնց ոչ լծվել են էտ գործին։ Ես չեմ զարմանա, որ մոտ 60-65% մասնակցություն լինի, ու 90% այո։

----------

Շինարար (07.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ուզում ես ասես, ով մասնակցելույա զանգվածային դերասան ա, հարիֆ ա, քո չափ չի ջոկում։


Ոչ` էդ չեմ ուզում ասել, մի խեղաթյուրի խոսքերս:
Բայց եթե շատ ես ուզում` հա, տենցա: Հուսով եմ դու մասնակցելու ես

----------


## Varzor

> Varzor ջան, քեզ երկու հարց․ 
> 1. Ջոկում ես չէ՞, որ չգնալով միևնույն ա ազդում ես արդյունքների վրա։ Ավելի կոնկրետ՝ նպաստում ես սահմանադրական փոփոխության չանցնելուն։ 
> 2. Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ինչ կլինի հետևանքը, եթե էդ առաջարկվող փոփոխությունները չանցնեն հանրաքվեի արդյունքներով։ Ի՞նչ պրոցեսներ կգնան Հայաստանում, պատկերացնում ե՞ս։


1. Համամտ չեմ` այդպես չէ: Դա այդպես կլիներ, եթե կողմ/դեմ հարաբերակցության մասին հստակ տեղեկատվություն լիներ:
2. Ինձ համար միևնույն է, քանզի առաջիկա հիմնական խնդիրը դրանում չեմ տեսնում

Չիմացողների համար ևս մեկ անգամ ասեմ.
Ես ժողովրդավար չեմ` դեմ եմ ժողովրդավարությանը, չեմ ընդունել, չեմ ընդումում և չեմ էլ ընդունելու, որ շատը ճիշտ է:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Լավ հարցազրույց ա ։)

----------

Quyr Qery (09.02.2020), Արշակ (10.02.2020), Վիշապ (08.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ` էդ չեմ ուզում ասել, մի խեղաթյուրի խոսքերս:
> Բայց եթե շատ ես ուզում` հա, տենցա: Հուսով եմ դու մասնակցելու ես


Լաաավ էլ էտ ես ասել, ախպերս։ Յանի, ես սենց իմ դիրքից չիջնեմ հավասարվեմ ձեզ՝ շարքային զանգվածային մասովկեքին մասնակցողներիդ։

Իսկ ես՝ բաիարգե, մասնակցելու եմ *ու իմ որոշիչ այո-ն եմ ասելու*։ Քանի որ ես իմ էս տարիքին, իսկ կյանքիս կեսից ավելն արդեն անցել ա, առաջին անգամ լիարժեք վստահում երկրի ղեկավարի ազնվությանը ու հայրենասիրությանը։ Կարող ա սխալվում եմ, կարող ա միամիտ եմ, բայց իմ համար էտ կարևոր չի։ Ինձանից հարցնում են իմ կարծիքը կոնկրետ հարցի վերաբերյալ, ինձանից վստահության քվե են ուզում, ես ունեմ կարծիք ու էտ կարծիքը հանրաքվեի ժամանակ արտահայտելու եմ․ ես վստահում եմ, ու ասելու եմ, որ վստահում եմ։ Արդյունքը ուզում ա համընկնի իմ կարծիքի հետ, ուզում ա չհամըկնի, էական չի։ Ես առաջին անգամ վստահում եմ, որ իշխանությունը իրոք իմ ու իմ նմանների կարծիքի կարիքը ունի ու հաշվի ա նստելու էտ կարծիքի հետ։ 

Ու ես չեմ ուզում իմ մասին տենց մեծ կարծիքի լինեմ, որ ես սաղից խելոք եմ, որ ես սաղից տարբերվում եմ, որ ես յանի հասկանում եմ էն ինչ մնացածը՝ քո ասած մասովկեն, չեն հասկանում։ Ես ուզում եմ ուղղակի քաղաքացի լինեմ, որի կարծիքի հետ ուզում են հաշվի նստել, ու ես էտ կարծիքս հայտնելու եմ։

----------

Chuk (09.02.2020), Quyr Qery (09.02.2020), Աթեիստ (08.02.2020), Արէա (08.02.2020), Արշակ (08.02.2020), Բարեկամ (08.02.2020), Գաղթական (08.02.2020), Հայկօ (08.02.2020), Ներսես_AM (08.02.2020), Ուլուանա (08.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Տրիբուն ախպեր,
Խնդրում եմ իմ խոսքերը չմեկնաբանել յուրովի:
Ընտրակական/քվեարկության պրոցեսին ներսից մասնակից եթե չես եղել, ինձ չես հասկանա:
Եվս մեկ անգամ խնդրում եմ չմեկնաբանել իմ խոսքերը յուրովի: Եթե գրածս անհասկանալի է, կամ յուրովի մեկնաբանելի, ապա դա չեմ կարող գրառումներով բացատրել` էդ լի ձիրքն էլ չունեմ:

Ու եթե ընդհանուր հետևել ես իմ գրառումներին, ապա պիտի հիշես, որ, ինքս ժողովրդավար չլինելով հանդերձ, մեկ անգամ չէ, որ նշել եմ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների անհրաժեշտության մասին` դա ուղղակի առողջ տրամաբանության արգասիք է:
Ես բնավ ինձ մյուսներից ավելի խելացի չեմ համարում:
Ես էլ, քեզ պես, ունեմ իմ սեփական պատկերացումներն ու կարծիքը, որոնք կարող են և չհամընկնել քո կարծիքի և պատկերացումների հետ:

Դու վստահում ես ներկա իշխանությանը` քո իրավունքն է:  Ես չեմ վստահում` իմ պատճառներն ունեմ:  Դա էլ իմ իրավունքն է:

Հ.Գ.
Արի էլ էս թեման չծավալենք:  Զուտ հետաքրքրության համար` առերես կզրուցենք ))

----------


## Արշակ

> 1. Համամտ չեմ` այդպես չէ: Դա այդպես կլիներ, եթե կողմ/դեմ հարաբերակցության մասին հստակ տեղեկատվություն լիներ:
> 2. Ինձ համար միևնույն է, քանզի առաջիկա հիմնական խնդիրը դրանում չեմ տեսնում
> 
> Չիմացողների համար ևս մեկ անգամ ասեմ.
> Ես ժողովրդավար չեմ` դեմ եմ ժողովրդավարությանը, չեմ ընդունել, չեմ ընդումում և չեմ էլ ընդունելու, որ շատը ճիշտ է:


Վարզոր ջան, քո իրավունքն ա իհարկե դեմ լինել ժողովրդավարությանը, բայց անկախ նրանից դեմ ես թե չէ, հավատում ես, թե չէ, համակրում ես Նիկոլին, թե՝ չէ, ճիշտ էր էս հարցը հանրաքվեի դնել, թե՝ չէ, անկախ էս ամենինց, կարող ես զուտ պրագմատիկ դիտարկել իրավիճակը ու քո հնարավոր գործողությունները․ իմ «ա» գործողության արդյունքում կարա լինի էսինչ հետևանքը, իսկ «բ» գործողության դեպքում էնինչ հետևանքը։ Ու հետո քո մեջ որոշել, թե քեզ էդ երկու արդյունքներից որն ա ավելի ձեռ տալիս ու ըստ դրա շարժվել։ Խելքին մոտ ա, չէ՞ ասածս։ 

Հիմա դիտարկենք վերը առաջ քաշածս հարցերը․ 

1. Արդեն նախորդ գրառումներիցս մեկում հաշվարկներով ցույց տվեցի, որ «այո»–ի անցնելը ահագին հարցականի տակ ա, նախ և առաջ քաղաքացիների շատ հավանական ցածր մասնակցության պատճառով՝ շատերը երկրում չեն, մարդիկ հանրաքվեների ընդհանրապես ավելի քիչ են մասնակցում քան նախագահական կամ պարլամենտական ընտրություններին և այլն։ Այսինքն քո ու քո նման մտածողների գնալ–չգնալու արդյունքում կարող ա սահմանադրական փոփոխությունը անցնի կամ չանցնի։ 

2. Չգիտեմ առաջիկա հիմնական խնդիրը ինչում ես տեսնում, բայց չանցնելու դեպքում, լիքը պատճառներով ահագին մեծանում ա սերժաքոչարյանական թայֆայի ռևանշի հնարավորությունը‎։ ՈՒ մի տեսակ դժվարանում եմ պատկերացնել, որ սերժաքոչարյանական ռևանշը քո համար միևնույն լինի, եթե դու Հայաստանում ես ապրում, կամ Հայաստանի հետ որևէ կապ ու պլաններ ունես։ Որովհետև տենց արդյունքը հաստատ մեծապես ազդելու ա ողջ Հայաստանի վրա լիքը առումներով․ սկսած տնտեսականից մինչև մարդու իրավունքներ ու ընդհուպ մինչև փողոցներում ասֆալտի վիճակ‎։ 
Կարծեմ մեքենա էլ զատո վերջերս ես առել, չէ՞  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան, քո իրավունքն ա իհարկե դեմ լինել ժողովրդավարությանը, բայց անկախ նրանից դեմ ես թե չէ, հավատում ես, թե չէ, համակրում ես Նիկոլին, թե՝ չէ, ճիշտ էր էս հարցը հանրաքվեի դնել, թե՝ չէ, անկախ էս ամենինց, կարող ես զուտ պրագմատիկ դիտարկել իրավիճակը ու քո հնարավոր գործողությունները․ իմ «ա» գործողության արդյունքում կարա լինի էսինչ հետևանքը, իսկ «բ» գործողության դեպքում էնինչ հետևանքը։ Ու հետո քո մեջ որոշել, թե քեզ էդ երկու արդյունքներից որն ա ավելի ձեռ տալիս ու ըստ դրա շարժվել։ Խելքին մոտ ա, չէ՞ ասածս։ 
> 
> Հիմա դիտարկենք վերը առաջ քաշածս հարցերը․ 
> 
> 1. Արդեն նախորդ գրառումներիցս մեկում հաշվարկներով ցույց տվեցի, որ «այո»–ի անցնելը ահագին հարցականի տակ ա, նախ և առաջ քաղաքացիների շատ հավանական ցածր մասնակցության պատճառով՝ շատերը երկրում չեն, մարդիկ հանրաքվեների ընդհանրապես ավելի քիչ են մասնակցում քան նախագահական կամ պարլամենտական ընտրություններին և այլն։ Այսինքն քո ու քո նման մտածողների գնալ–չգնալու արդյունքում կարող ա սահմանադրական փոփոխությունը անցնի կամ չանցնի։ 
> 
> 2. Չգիտեմ առաջիկա հիմնական խնդիրը ինչում ես տեսնում, բայց չանցնելու դեպքում, լիքը պատճառներով ահագին մեծանում ա սերժաքոչարյանական թայֆայի ռևանշի հնարավորությունը‎։ ՈՒ մի տեսակ դժվարանում եմ պատկերացնել, որ սերժաքոչարյանական ռևանշը քո համար միևնույն լինի, եթե դու Հայաստանում ես ապրում, կամ Հայաստանի հետ որևէ կապ ու պլաններ ունես։ Որովհետև տենց արդյունքը հաստատ մեծապես ազդելու ա ողջ Հայաստանի վրա լիքը առումներով․ սկսած տնտեսականից մինչև մարդու իրավունքներ ու ընդհուպ մինչև փողոցներում ասֆալտի վիճակ‎։ 
> Կարծեմ մեքենա էլ զատո վերջերս ես առել, չէ՞


1. Եղբայր,  ես չեմ կարող մասնակցել որևէ գործընթացի,  որն իրապես սխալ եմ համարում: Ինչ վերաբերվում է տրամաբանությանը,  ապա սահմանադրությունը փոխելն անհրաժեշտություն է:

2.  Եթե անկեղծ լինենք, ապա անձամբ իմ կյանքի որակի վրա Սերժ-Քոչարյանական ռեժիմը որևէ ազդեցություն չի ունեցել: Որոշակի հանգամանքների բերումով, սովետի քանդվելուց հետո ոչ մեկն էլ չի ունեցել` հիիմա էլ չունի: Այսինքն` ոնց ապրել եմ, տենց էլ ապրում եմ:

Ուղղակի մի համոզմունք ունեմ. Որքան ինձ շրջապատող մարդիկ իրենց լավ են զգում, այնքան ես լավ եմ զգում:

Ու եթե պիտի նախորդ ռեժիմը ռեվանշ վերցնի` չունենալով ժողովրդի աջակցությունը, ուրեմն մեզ տենց էլ հասնումա:

Եվս մեկ անգամ ասեմ. ինձ համար ժողովրդավարությունն ընդունելի չէ, հետևաբար դրա հետ կապված բոլոր գործընթացներն ինձ համար ընդունելի չեն:


Կոպիտ օրինակ բերեմ.
Ինձ համար տոտալիզատորն ընունելի չի, բայց էդ չի  նշանակում, որ գործակիցների հաշվարկի տրամաբանությանը դեմ եմ

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> 1. Եղբայր,  ես չեմ կարող մասնակցել որևէ գործընթացի,  որն իրապես սխալ եմ համարում: Ինչ վերաբերվում է տրամաբանությանը,  ապա սահմանադրությունը փոխելն անհրաժեշտություն է:


Վարզոր, ոնց որ քարկապ ես ընկել։ Հա՛մ ասում ես «Սահմանադրությունը փոխելը անհրաժեշտություն ա», հա՛մ չես ուզում մասնակցես սահմանադրության փոփոխելու առաջին քայլին, այն է թռցնել սահմանադրության հետ կապված ցանկացած փոփոխության դարպասների դետ նստած դևի յոթ գլուխները։

----------

Quyr Qery (09.02.2020), Աթեիստ (09.02.2020), Տրիբուն (08.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր, ոնց որ քարկապ ես ընկել։ Հա՛մ ասում ես «Սահմանադրությունը փոխելը անհրաժեշտություն ա», հա՛մ չես ուզում մասնակցես սահմանադրության փոփոխելու առաջին քայլին, այն է թռցնել սահմանադրության հետ կապված ցանկացած փոփոխության դարպասների դետ նստած դևի յոթ գլուխները։


Որ լրիվ կարդաս, սխալ հետևություններ չես անի :)
Նորից կարդա

Իսկ եթե կարճ.
Եթե շախմատի պարտիայում հասկանում ես ճիշտ քայլը, էդ չի նշանակում, որ պարտիան դու էս խաղում:

Արխային, ինչ-ինչ, բայց քարկապից դեռ հեռու եմ :)
Մենք դեռ մեր գործերով ենք ու սպասում ենք *մեզ համար ճիշտ* պահին, որը սարերի ետևում չի` պարտիայի ընթացքը վերլուծված է ;)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Որ լրիվ կարդաս, սխալ հետևություններ չես անի 
> Նորից կարդա
> 
> Իսկ եթե կարճ.
> Եթե շախմատի պարտիայում հասկանում ես ճիշտ քայլը, էդ չի նշանակում, որ պարտիան դու էս խաղում:
> 
> Արխային, ինչ-ինչ, բայց քարկապից դեռ հեռու եմ 
> Մենք դեռ մեր գործերով ենք ու սպասում ենք *մեզ համար ճիշտ* պահին, որը սարերի ետևում չի` պարտիայի ընթացքը վերլուծված է


*Varzor*, չնեղանաս, բայց դու չափազանց ինքնավստահ ու համոզված տոնով բուլշիթում ես :Ճ Ու որպես մխիթարանք, ասեմ, որ հայերիս մեջ շատ տարածված երևույթ ա :Ճ

----------

Quyr Qery (09.02.2020), Տրիբուն (08.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ոնց քցում բռնում եմ, Փաշինյանի բռնած կուրսը շատ ճիշտ կուրս ա, դաժը իր ռեստորանային բազարներով, ֆեյսբուքախառը գյալաջիներով, սելֆիներով, մանր-մունր հույսեր տալով, գրիչային դիվանագիտությամբ... ու հիմա էլ էս սահմանադրական գաղջը մաքրելուն իբր «օրինական» երանգ տալով։
Սա տրամաբանորեն անիմաստ էր, եթե համարենք, որ հեղափոխություն է եղել, կարող էին ուղղակի Թովմասյանին ու մյուսներին էլ հանգիստ սերժսարգսյան անել, բացարձակ չէր հակասի սահմանադրականության նորմերին, բայց երևի էդքան էներգիա ու ռեսուրս չկար միանգամից սաղ անելու, ստիպված հերթով ա արվցվում, այսինքն՝ թավշյա ։Ճ
Մեր ժողովրդի տեմպը էս ա, մենք վայթե դեռ ունակ չենք ավելի արագ ու կտրուկ զարգացումներ իրականացնելու, էնպես չի որ Փաշինյանը մենակով սաղ պետությունը բրդելու է առաջ: Մեկ էլ հաշվի առնենք, որ մարդկանց մի մեծ մասը իսկի դեմոկրատիայի իմաստը չի էլ հասկանում (Varzor-ը վկա)։ Էն որ տնտեսական հրաշքների ու եսիմինչերի են սպասում «հեղափոխությունից» հետո, Աթեիստի դրած էս վերջին վիդեոյի մեջ Կարեն Անդրեասյանը շատ չոտկի ասում է՝ Սահմանադրությունը փոխելը կամ խոսքի հեղափոխություն անելը (մի քիչ էլ իմ կողմից) անպայմանորեն չի ենթադրում, որ կյանքը լավանալու է, ուղղակի շանս ա տալիս։

----------

Quyr Qery (09.02.2020), Արշակ (08.02.2020), Տրիբուն (08.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեկ էլ «շնաբարո դուրսպրծուկների վնգստոցը» լրիվ տեղին էր… Էն որ կեղտերը էնքան լկտիություն ունեն, որ դեռ իրավունքներից ու սահմանադրությունից են խոսում:
Իսկապես հանրաքվե է պետք ու վերջնական տեսնել, թե մենք որպես ժողովուրդ կայանալու հույս ունե՞նք, թե չէ:

----------

Chuk (09.02.2020), Quyr Qery (09.02.2020), Varzor (08.02.2020), Տրիբուն (08.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> *Varzor*, չնեղանաս, բայց դու չափազանց ինքնավստահ ու համոզված տոնով բուլշիթում ես :Ճ Ու որպես մխիթարանք, ասեմ, որ հայերիս մեջ շատ տարածված երևույթ ա :Ճ


Ես նեղացկոտ չեմ  :Wink: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է ինքնավստահությանը, ապա ոչ թե ինքս ինձ վրա եմ այդքան վստահ, այլ մեր գործի:
Համոզված? Այո, համոզված եմ, որ գործը գլուխ ենք բերելու: Ու ընդհանրապես, եթե որևէ նախաձեռնության հաջողության մեջ թեկուզ մի փոքր հաջողության հասնելու վստահություն չկա, ապա, ԻՀԿ, ավելի լավ է չսկսել  :Wink: 

Բուլշիթելու պահով, ասեմ, որ շատ հեռու և թերտեղեկացված ես նման արտահայտություն անելու համար, քանզի կարծում եմ նույնիսկ պատկերացնում էլ չունես, թե խոսքն ինչի մասին է: Բայց ամեն ինչ իր ժամանակին և իր հերթականությամբ: Առայժմ այսքանը:

Մխիթարանքիդ կարիքն էլ չունեմ, քանզի ինքնավստահ ու համոզված տոնով բուլշիթում ես  :Dntknw: 

Հ.Գ.
Ժող, էս թեման փակենք, քանի որ շատ բան չեմ կարող գրել: Հակառակ դեպքում կստացվի, որ էմոցիոնալ իմպուլսիվ գրառումներ եմ անում  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> ...Մեկ էլ հաշվի առնենք, որ մարդկանց մի մեծ մասը իսկի դեմոկրատիայի իմաստը չի էլ հասկանում *(Varzor-ը վկա)*։ ...


Ինչ լավա, որ քո նման հասկացող կա` հուսյներս հենց էդ "հասկացողների" վրա ենք դրել ու ուղտի ականջում քնած ապրում ենք  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ.
Նշածս հատվածը չհաշված, մնացածը կարգին մտքերի շարադրանք էր :respect

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս սահմանադրական բոլոլայի ներքո հանկարծ Վանեցյանի դռնփակ հանդիպումներն անտեսված չմնան.

----------

Varzor (08.02.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Ավելի ուրախ էլ եմ լինում...
> 
> Ասեմ, ստեղ կակ ռազ տխուր եմ, պռոստը ժպիտ սմայլիկը դրեցի, որպես ապագա երկխոսության պատրաստակամության նշան...
> 
> Էս են պահնա, է, որ էրեխուն ասում ես, ասենք, դանակի հետ մի խաղա մատդ կկտրես, ինքը չի լսում, մատը կտրումա, լացելով գալիսա մոտդ - վռոդե պիտի ուրախանաս, որ ճիշտ դուրս եկար, բայց տխրում ես: 
> 
> Ասել եմ, չէ՞, որ մեր դատական համակարգը Քոչարյանին մարսելու հետ կապված լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի, պետք չէր իրեն իր էն տեսքով, որ կար մինչև հեղափոխությունը, էդ դեմ տալ: Հիմա սա դրա արտահայտություններից մեկն է,* բայց ապագայում ավելի ուժեղ գմփունա լինելու՝ ՍԴ-ի կողմից: Ինչքան ես եմ հասկանում, ՍԴ անդամներին անկյուն են քշել և նրանք պատրաստ են հուսահատ-համառ դիմադրության*: Հանկարծ ու որոշեն, վերցնեն ու որոշեն՝ վարույթ ընդունված մասով վիճահարույց հոդվածը հակասահմանադրական ճանաչել - մարտի 1-ի գործը միանգամից կփլուզվի: 
> 
> Դա էլ դեռ ոչինչ, Ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիան, վեթինգի օրենքը կամ էլ չասած 50 միլիոնի օրենքը - էս սաղ ՍԴ համենայն դեպս այս կազմի հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ է առաջացնելու...
> ...


*Ասում էի* ախր, լսող չկար... Էհ, մի լսեք...  :Sad:

----------


## Վիշապ

Խնդրեմ, շատ վստահ, համոզված տոնով ապուշություններ դուրս տվողի տիպային օրինակ՝ Էդմոն Մարուքյան: Դե իմ կարծիքով:
Ոչ մի տրամաբանություն ու նպատակ չկա ասածների մեջ, բայց ահագին վստահ ա խոսում։




Համակարգային փոփոխություններ ես ուզում՝ 18 պատգամավորներով վեր ընկած եք ԱԺ-ում, հելեք նախագիծ ներկայացրեք, արեք, ապուշներ, ձեռքերդ բռնել ե՞ն։ Սենց հավայի բարբաջելն ու դեմ քվեարկելը ես էլ կարող էի անել, անունն էլ կդնեք «քաղաքական գործունեություն»։ Դեմագոգ ԲՏ, բա չասե՞ս։

----------

Chuk (09.02.2020), Freeman (09.02.2020), Quyr Qery (09.02.2020), Varzor (09.02.2020), Արշակ (09.02.2020), Գաղթական (09.02.2020), Ներսես_AM (09.02.2020), Տրիբուն (09.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Վաղուց կասկածներ ունեի, թե Լուսավոր Հայաստանն ում ստեղծած կուսակցությունն է և ում համար է աշխատում: Ոնց որ կասկածներս հաստատվում են  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

Հատուկ @Varzor ախպորս խաթր որոշեցի էսօրվա ստատուսս ստեղ բերեմ, կարող ա թվա որ ուրիշ օպերայից ա գրածս, բայց իրականում շատ մոտ ա.

---

Վերջին օրերին ամենատարբեր շրջանակներից, շերտերից լսել եմ էս միտքը՝ տարբեր ձևակերպումներով. «ես էլ եմ դեմ Հրայր Թովմասյանի ու մյուս ՍԴ անդամների պաշտոնավարմանը, բայց հանրաքվեին դեմ եմ (կամ ոչ եմ քվեարկելու)»։ Եթե սա մի հոգի ասեր, բանի տեղ չէի դնի, եթե ասեր կոնկրետ մի շրջանակ, էլի բանի տեղ չէի դնի։ Բայց էս դեպքում ես տեսնում եմ, որ գործ ունենք կոնկրետ տեխնոլոգիայի հետ, որի գործարկումը մի անգամ չի որ տեսել եմ (գուցե հետո օրինակները առանձին կգրեմ), ու որի դեմը պետք է անպայման առնել՝ բացատրելով, հասկացնելով։ Քավ լիցի, էս մտքի ինձ ծանոթ հեղինակներից որևէ մեկին չեմ մեղադրում վատ տեխնոլոգիա օգտագործելու մեջ, ոչ, ընդամենն ասում եմ, որ դուք էդ տեխնոլոգայի զոհն եք դարձել ու ակամա տարածողը։ 

Եթե փորձեք ինքնուրույն էլ խորանալ, կտեսնեք, թե միտքն ինչքան աբսուրդ է։ Մոտավորապես էսպես. «ես գիտեմ, որ եթե չվիրահատվեմ ու ստենդ չդնեմ, ինֆարկտ կստանամ, բայց չեմ վիրահատվի»։ Կամ «ես գիտեմ որ եթե երեխես ուսում չստանա, տգետ կմեծանա, բայց դպրոց իրան չեմ տանի»։ Ու ու՞մ եք վատություն անում։

Հրայրենք զավթել են ՍԴ-ն։ Զավթել են ժամկետից շուտ ընտրվելով ու Սահմանադրությունը նենց գրելով, որ ինչ կողմից էլ մոտենում ես խնդիրը լուծելու, իրենց գրած ինչ-որ մի բանի խութին ես հանդիպում, իրանք են դառնում իրենք իրենց մասին վերջին խոսք ասողը։

Հանրաքվեն, էս իմաստով, ամենաանխոցելին ա, չնայած էլի կարող են խոչընդոտներ առաջանալ։ Բայց ամենաանխոցելին ա, որտև մեզ՝ ժողովրդիս ա պատկանում իշխանությունը, ու մեր խոսքն ա, որը չեն կարող շրջանցել ոչ ներսում, ոչ դրսում։
Դրա համար պետք ա, որ եթե մենք համարում ենք որ ՍԴ-ում կա ճգնաժամ ու այն լուծել  ա պետք, հնարավորինս ակտիվ մասնակցենք ու «Այո՛», «Հա՛» ասենք ճգնաժամի լուծմանը, ՍԴի ազատագրմանը, ժողորդավարության ամրապնդմանը, դատական համակարգի բուժման մեկնարկին։ Այլ տարբերակ չկա ուղղակի։

Չմասնակցելը կամ «ոչ» քվեարկելը ՍԴ ուզուրպացումը երկարաձգել է նշանակում։

Հա, կարող ա այլ լուծում էիք ուզում։ Ենթադրենք նույնիսկ կար այլ լուծում։ Հիմա չկա, հիմա էս տարբերակն ա, ու դու կամ օգնում ես որ լուծվի, կամ էլ նպաստում ես խնդրի ավելի խորանալուն։ 

Չկա, գոյություն չունի երրորդ ճանապարհ։

----------

Quyr Qery (09.02.2020), Varzor (09.02.2020), Գաղթական (09.02.2020), Տրիբուն (09.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

@Chuk ջան,

Իմ պարագայում չմասնակցելն ու "ոչ" ասելը բացարձակ անհամարժեք են:

Եթե մասնակցեմ ու "ոչ" ասեմ, ապա կնշանակի, որ կողմ եմ ավազակապետությանը և դրա կողմից սստեղծված ՍԴ-ին, իսկ չմասնակցելը` դեմ եմ այս մեթոդով երկիրը կարգի բերելուն:

Որովհետև քո ասած երրորդ ճանապարհը կա, բայց ներկա իշխանություններն այն չեն ընտրել: Դա նույնպես տեխնոլոգիա է:

Այո, եթե պիտի ՍԴ հետ կապված հանրաքվեն տապալվի ու ճգնաժամը խորանա, ապա ընտրված տեխնոլոգիայի անարդյունավետությունն ավելի ակնհայտ կլինի: Ու եթե իմ չմասնակցությամբ նպաստեմ, ապա միայն դրան: Իսկ եթե հանրաքվեն հաջողի, ապա իմ չմասնակցելը որևէ ներդրում չի ունենա:

Քո բերած օրինակներով.
Ինձ անհրաժեշտ է վիրահատել, որ չմեռնեմ, բայց բժիշկները որոշել են դեղորայքային բուժում փորձել:
Որպեսզի երեխան տգետ չմեծանա, պիտի ուսում ստանա, բայց դրա համար սովորական դպրոց գնալը պարտադիր չէ:

----------


## Chuk

> @Chuk ջան,
> 
> Իմ պարագայում չմասնակցելն ու "ոչ" ասելը բացարձակ անհամարժեք են:
> 
> Եթե մասնակցեմ ու "ոչ" ասեմ, ապա կնշանակի, որ կողմ եմ ավազակապետությանը և դրա կողմից սստեղծված ՍԴ-ին, իսկ չմասնակցելը` դեմ եմ այս մեթոդով երկիրը կարգի բերելուն:
> 
> Որովհետև քո ասած երրորդ ճանապարհը կա, բայց ներկա իշխանություններն այն չեն ընտրել: Դա նույնպես տեխնոլոգիա է:
> 
> Այո, եթե պիտի ՍԴ հետ կապված հանրաքվեն տապալվի ու ճգնաժամը խորանա, ապա ընտրված տեխնոլոգիայի անարդյունավետությունն ավելի ակնհայտ կլինի: Ու եթե իմ չմասնակցությամբ նպաստեմ, ապա միայն դրան: Իսկ եթե հանրաքվեն հաջողի, ապա իմ չմասնակցելը որևէ ներդրում չի ունենա:
> ...


Ապեր, չէ, ստեղծված իրավիճակում քեզ դեղորայքային բուժում չեն նշանակել, այլ կերպ ուսում տալու հնարավորություն էլ չունես ))

Մի խոսքով, նիխտ, Աշոտ ջան, չկա երրորդ ճանապարհ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Որ լրիվ կարդաս, սխալ հետևություններ չես անի 
> Նորից կարդա
> 
> Իսկ եթե կարճ.
> Եթե շախմատի պարտիայում հասկանում ես ճիշտ քայլը, էդ չի նշանակում, որ պարտիան դու էս խաղում:
> 
> Արխային, ինչ-ինչ, բայց քարկապից դեռ հեռու եմ 
> Մենք դեռ մեր գործերով ենք ու սպասում ենք *մեզ համար ճիշտ* պահին, որը սարերի ետևում չի` պարտիայի ընթացքը վերլուծված է


էդ մենքը ովքեր ե՞ք։ 
Ինչ–որ անունով ինքներդ ձեզ կոչու՞մ եք‎։
ՈՒ վերջին մի քանի գրառումներդ համադրելով ստացվում ա որ դուք ուզում եք սահմանադրությունը փոխել, բայց քանի որ ժողովրդավարությանը դեմ եք, թագավոր եք կարգելու՞‎։

----------


## Արշակ

> 2.  Եթե անկեղծ լինենք, ապա անձամբ իմ կյանքի որակի վրա Սերժ-Քոչարյանական ռեժիմը որևէ ազդեցություն չի ունեցել: Որոշակի հանգամանքների բերումով, սովետի քանդվելուց հետո ոչ մեկն էլ չի ունեցել` հիիմա էլ չունի: Այսինքն` ոնց ապրել եմ, տենց էլ ապրում եմ:


Ապեր, կամ դու Բուդդան ես, վրեքս խաբար չկա, ու հովին զեն նստած, ինչ էլ լինի, ոչ մի բան վեջդ չի ու քո համար լրիվ մեկ ա Քոչը կլինի, Նիկոլը, Ալիևը, թե Միկի Մաուսը, կամ էլ ֆսյոտկի շախմատային հաշվարկներդ բավարար խորը չես անում  :Smile:  

Ես ասֆալտի օրինակը իզուր չբերեցի․ եթե Հայաստանում մեքենայով երթևեկում ես (կապ չունի՝ քո, թե՝ ուրիշի), ուրեմն արդեն քո վրա ազդում ա, թե ով կլինի վերևներում։ ՈՒ տենց ծիծիլիոն հատ ուղղակի ու անուղղակի ազդեցություններ կան անձամբ քո վրա  :Wink: 
Տես ես որպես ծրագրավորող (ու իմ պես լիքը ուրիշ մարդիկ), որ Հայաստանում էի, իմ գործը արտասահմանցիքի հետ էր ու ռեժիմը կարծես թե ոչ մի ձևի չէր ազդում իմ ֆինանսական վիճակի ու անկախության վրա։ Տո իրանց խելքները էդքան չէր կտրում իմ գործից, որ առանձնապես ազդեցություն ունենային էլ։ Բայց Էդ չի նշանակում, թե հազար ու մի ձևով անուղղակի իմ վրա չէին ազդում։ Անվերջ կարելի ա թվարկել էդ ձևի ազդեցությունները։ Տո նույնիսկ հիմա էլ ա ազդում ՀՀ–ում քաղաքական իրավիճակը, հեչ որ չէ, որտև հարազատներ ունեմ Հայաստանում։

----------

Quyr Qery (09.02.2020), Հայկօ (11.02.2020), Ուլուանա (09.02.2020), Տրիբուն (09.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, կամ դու Բուդդան ես, վրեքս խաբար չկա, ու հովին զեն նստած, ինչ էլ լինի, ոչ մի բան վեջդ չի ու քո համար լրիվ մեկ ա Քոչը կլինի, Նիկոլը, Ալիևը, թե Միկի Մաուսը, կամ էլ ֆսյոտկի շախմատային հաշվարկներդ բավարար խորը չես անում


Էս Ակումբ չի, մատուռ ա  :LOL:  Մարգարեներ ունեինք, հերիք չէր, Բուդդան էլ միացավ։ Ու անկախ մեզանից ոնց որ էսօր խոսքներս մեկ արած լինենք։ Վարզորին էսօր նկարել եմ․

----------

Chuk (09.02.2020), Quyr Qery (09.02.2020), Արշակ (09.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խնդրեմ, շատ վստահ, համոզված տոնով ապուշություններ դուրս տվողի տիպային օրինակ՝ Էդմոն Մարուքյան: Դե իմ կարծիքով:
> Ոչ մի տրամաբանություն ու նպատակ չկա ասածների մեջ, բայց ահագին վստահ ա խոսում։
> 
> Համակարգային փոփոխություններ ես ուզում՝ 18 պատգամավորներով վեր ընկած եք ԱԺ-ում, հելեք նախագիծ ներկայացրեք, արեք, ապուշներ, ձեռքերդ բռնել ե՞ն։ Սենց հավայի բարբաջելն ու դեմ քվեարկելը ես էլ կարող էի անել, անունն էլ կդնեք «քաղաքական գործունեություն»։ Դեմագոգ ԲՏ, բա չասե՞ս։


Հա, այլանդակ դեմագոգ ա։ Էսօր էլի ինչ-որ էշություններ էր դուրս տվել, յանի սամնամերձ գյուղերի կենսամակարդակը ոնց ա լուծվելու հանրաքվեով։ Ու էս ոչխարը խմբակցություն ա ղեկավարում։ Ափսոս։ Լուսավորը մի տարի առաջ ահագին հույս էր ներշնչում, բայց ոչ մի ձև չկարացան իրանց տեղը որպես ընդդիմություն հասկանան։ 

Բայց ասեմ, հոպար, իշխանությունները կարան քարոզարշավ էլ չանեն վաբշե։ Թողնեն սա ազատ խոսա, ՀՀԿ-ական էն խառնակիչ բոսյակները զառանցեն, դե իսկ Գևորգ Պետրոսյանին պետք ա Հ1-ով առանց հերթ ու անվերջ ելույթ ունենալու հնարավորություն տրվի, ու Հանրաքվեի 100%-ոց Այո-ն ապահովված ա։  :LOL: 

Տո գետինը մտնի էն հանրաքվեն, որը առանց այն էլ պառակտված ժողովրդին ավելի է հեռացնելու իրարից․ Գևորգ Պետրոսյան




> ․․․․ Փաստորեն, իշխանության համար ժողովրդին սևի ու սպիտակի բաժանելը քիչ էր, հիմա էլ բաժանում են «այո»-ի ու «ոչ»-ի...


Աննննասսսուն էլի  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (09.02.2020), Varzor (09.02.2020), Արշակ (09.02.2020), Գաղթական (09.02.2020), Շինարար (09.02.2020), Վիշապ (09.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Տո գետինը մտնի էն հանրաքվեն, որը առանց այն էլ պառակտված ժողովրդին ավելի է հեռացնելու իրարից․ Գևորգ Պետրոսյան


Էս լինկով իրա էն նստած նկարի վերևում հրապարակման ժամանակն ա գրած:
Ձեր մոտ ի՞նչ ա ցույց տալիս..

Իմ մոտ հոլանդերենով ա գրած «5 ժամ առաջ»:
Չջոգի՝ նյութի հեղինակի ֆբ-ն է՞ր հոլանդերեն կարգավորումով ու տենց սքրինշոթ էր արել, թե՞ ոնց..

Ընդ որում՝ երբ նկարի վրա կտտցնում ես՝ տանում ա ֆբ, որում հրապարակման ժամանակը նշած ա «9 ժամ առաջ»:

Մոտս գլյուկ ա...

----------


## Lion

Գնացինք հանրաքվեի...

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, չէ, ստեղծված իրավիճակում քեզ դեղորայքային բուժում չեն նշանակել, այլ կերպ ուսում տալու հնարավորություն էլ չունես ))
> 
> Մի խոսքով, նիխտ, Աշոտ ջան, չկա երրորդ ճանապարհ:


Եղբայր, եթե արմատական "վիրահատակ" մեթոդին չեն դիմել, ուրեմն դեղորայքային է, բա ինչ է?  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> էդ մենքը ովքեր ե՞ք։ 
> Ինչ–որ անունով ինքներդ ձեզ կոչու՞մ եք‎։
> ՈՒ վերջին մի քանի գրառումներդ համադրելով ստացվում ա որ դուք ուզում եք սահմանադրությունը փոխել, բայց քանի որ ժողովրդավարությանը դեմ եք, թագավոր եք կարգելու՞‎։


Մեկը ես` էդ մենքից մեկն եմ  :Smile: 
Որևէ կոնկրետ անունով կողվելու խնդիր դրված չէ:
Լավ չես համադրում.
Ես չեմ ուզում սահմանադրությունը փոխել` ես ընդհանրապես սահմանադրության կարիքը չեմ տեսնում, դուք եք ուզում փոխել  :Wink:  Ես էլ տրամաբանությունն ընդունում եմ:
Տրամաբանությունն էլ հետևյալն է.
Քանզի ՀՀ բնակչության մեծամասնությունը կամա, թե ակամա, գիտակցված, թե` ոչ, ընտրել է երկիրը ժողովրդավարական ձևով ոտքի հանելու ուղին` ժողովրդավարության տեխնոլոգիան, ուստի ընտրված տեխնոլոգիայի կիրառման տրամաբանության մեջ հստակ է 3 դրույթ` պետության և ժողովրդի շահերից բխող մայր օրենք, լեգիտիմ և ժողովրդավարական օրենսդիր, անաչառ դատարան և օրինապահ:
Հենց էյս տրամաբանություն էլ ընդունում եմ և այդ մասին բազմիսց նշել եմ:

Իմ տրամաբանությամբ, որը դուք չեք ընդունում, առաջին երկու դրույթի կարիքը չկա: 
Որպես այդպիսին թագավոր չենք կարգելու, բայց որոշ առումներով` նման է  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, կամ դու Բուդդան ես, վրեքս խաբար չկա, ու հովին զեն նստած, ինչ էլ լինի, ոչ մի բան վեջդ չի ու քո համար լրիվ մեկ ա Քոչը կլինի, Նիկոլը, Ալիևը, թե Միկի Մաուսը, կամ էլ ֆսյոտկի շախմատային հաշվարկներդ բավարար խորը չես անում  
> 
> Ես ասֆալտի օրինակը իզուր չբերեցի․ եթե Հայաստանում մեքենայով երթևեկում ես (կապ չունի՝ քո, թե՝ ուրիշի), ուրեմն արդեն քո վրա ազդում ա, թե ով կլինի վերևներում։ ՈՒ տենց ծիծիլիոն հատ ուղղակի ու անուղղակի ազդեցություններ կան անձամբ քո վրա 
> Տես ես որպես ծրագրավորող (ու իմ պես լիքը ուրիշ մարդիկ), որ Հայաստանում էի, իմ գործը արտասահմանցիքի հետ էր ու ռեժիմը կարծես թե ոչ մի ձևի չէր ազդում իմ ֆինանսական վիճակի ու անկախության վրա։ Տո իրանց խելքները էդքան չէր կտրում իմ գործից, որ առանձնապես ազդեցություն ունենային էլ։ Բայց Էդ չի նշանակում, թե հազար ու մի ձևով անուղղակի իմ վրա չէին ազդում։ Անվերջ կարելի ա թվարկել էդ ձևի ազդեցությունները։ Տո նույնիսկ հիմա էլ ա ազդում ՀՀ–ում քաղաքական իրավիճակը, հեչ որ չէ, որտև հարազատներ ունեմ Հայաստանում։


Ինի քո իմացածներից, մենակ Բուդդայի վրա ոչ մի բան չի ազդել?  :LOL: 
Ալիևի և Միկի Մասուսի օրինակները բացարձակ անտեղի էին, կոնտեքստից և իմաստից դուրս` դատարկություն  :Dntknw: 

Եղբայր, ես խոսում էի կոնկրետ իմ կյանքի որակից, իսկ դրա մեջ ասֆալտի որակը չի մտնում  :Wink:  Պատկերացրու, որ մարդիկ ունակ են որակով ապրելու, նույնսկ եթե ընդհանրապես ասֆալտ չկա: Ու խոսքը նաև ֆինանսական վիճակի մասին չէր:
Ոնց հասկանում եմ կյանքի որակի մասին իմ և քո պատկերացումները տարբեր են, հետևաբար էս թեմայով հետագա որևէ քննարկում անիմաստ եմ համարում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եղբայր, եթե արմատական "վիրահատակ" մեթոդին չեն դիմել, ուրեմն դեղորայքային է, բա ինչ է?


Արմատական մեթոդների համար ռեսուրս չունի Հայաստանը, բայց փոխարենը ունի դիմադրող ապուշների ահռելի կոնցենտրացիա, որոնց մի մասն էլ դժբախտաբար ԱԺ-ում են։ Էս պայմաններում հանրաքվեն ա մնում, որի անունը ինչ ուզում ես, դիր՝ դեղորայքային, վիրահատական, ավանդական, խիյար-պամիդոռային․․․

Առհասարակ էն բոլոր մարդկանց, ինձ էլ ներառյալ, որ պնդում են համակարգային, կամ վիրահատական լուծումներ տալու մասին, առաջարկում եմ հելնել ու համակարգային լուծումներ տալ :Ճ

----------

Տրիբուն (10.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Էս Ակումբ չի, մատուռ ա  Մարգարեներ ունեինք, հերիք չէր, Բուդդան էլ միացավ։ Ու անկախ մեզանից ոնց որ էսօր խոսքներս մեկ արած լինենք։ Վարզորին էսօր նկարել եմ․


Վաշվե նման չի:
Ոնց էս պատկերացնում ինձ այդ դիրքում նստած, դատարկ գավաթը դիմացս, այն էլ մենակ  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Արմատական մեթոդների համար ռեսուրս չունի Հայաստանը, բայց փոխարենը ունի դիմադրող ապուշների ահռելի կոնցենտրացիա, որոնց մի մասն էլ դժբախտաբար ԱԺ-ում են։ Էս պայմաններում հանրաքվեն ա մնում, որի անունը ինչ ուզում ես, դիր՝ դեղորայքային, վիրահատական, ավանդական, խիյար-պամիդոռային․․․
> 
> Առհասարակ էն բոլոր մարդկանց, ինձ էլ ներառյալ, որ պնդում են համակարգային, կամ վիրահատական լուծումներ տալու մասին, առաջարկում եմ հելնել ու համակարգային լուծումներ տալ :Ճ


Եղբայր, էդ ովա ասել, որ ռեսուրս չունի? Կամ, ով է հաշվել էդ ռեսուրսը?
Ու չեմ հասկանում, մի քանի հոգու հրապարակային գնդակահարելու համար ինքնաճիգ չունենք, փամփուշտ, թե հրապարակ?

ԻՀԿ, ժողովրդի բացարձակ մեծամասնության վստահության քվեն վայելող մարդը/մարդիկ պիտի մի քիչ էլ արմատական լինեն` մեջքներին մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդա կանգնած: Եթե դա լուրջ հենարան չի, ապա ժողովրդի իշխանությունն ու ուժը հերթական միֆերից է  :Shok:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եղբայր, էդ ովա ասել, որ ռեսուրս չունի? Կամ, ով է հաշվել էդ ռեսուրսը?
> Ու չեմ հասկանում, մի քանի հոգու հրապարակային գնդակահարելու համար ինքնաճիգ չունենք, փամփուշտ, թե հրապարակ?
> 
> ԻՀԿ, ժողովրդի բացարձակ մեծամասնության վստահության քվեն վայելող մարդը/մարդիկ պիտի մի քիչ էլ արմատական լինեն` մեջքներին մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդա կանգնած: Եթե դա լուրջ հենարան չի, ապա ժողովրդի իշխանությունն ու ուժը հերթական միֆերից է


Սկսեցիր նորից բուլշիթե՞լ, բրազեր: Մի քանի հոգի ա՞ Հայաստանի դժբախտությունների մեղավորը:

----------


## Վիշապ

Որ ուզենաք, կհամաձայնվեք իմ «դեգեներատների տեսության» հետ :Ճ

----------


## Chuk

> Որ ուզենաք, կհամաձայնվեք իմ «դեգեներատների տեսության» հետ :Ճ


Վիշ ջան, պարզ ա, որ սենց մտածող մարդիկ կան ու պարզ ա, որ Միշիկենց թերթ.ամ-ը պետք ա դնի մենակ սրանց խոսքը: Կարամ ուրիշ հարցախույզներ դնեմ, ուր հակառակ պատկերն ա: Կարամ հարցումներ դնեմ, որտեղ 80-90 տոկոս այո-ն ա կրում: Մի խոսքով թերթ.ամ-ը պատրանք ա փորձել ստեղծել, պետք չի դրա կուտն ուտել ))

----------

Varzor (09.02.2020), Ուլուանա (10.02.2020), Տրիբուն (10.02.2020)

----------


## Chuk

Նայելիք.

----------

Varzor (09.02.2020), Տրիբուն (10.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Սկսեցիր նորից բուլշիթե՞լ, բրազեր: Մի քանի հոգի ա՞ Հայաստանի դժբախտությունների մեղավորը:


Հիմա մեզանից ովա բուլշիթում?  :LOL: 

Բրո, որդեղ տեսար իմ գրառման մեջ Հայաստանի դժբախտությունների մեղավորիների մասին ինֆո?
ՀՀ ներկայիս վիճակի մեջ յուրաքանչյուրս էլ մեր չափով մեղավոր ենք:
Եթե ի նկատի ունես հրապարակային գնդակահարման ենթակա մի քանի հոգուն, ապա դա չի:

Խոսքս ուրիշ բանի մասին էր:
Ասենք, որ Ռումինիայում Չաուշեսկուին մի քանի ժամվա մեջ դատապատեցին մահվան ու գնդակահարեցին, դրանից աշխարհը շուռ եկավ, թե Ռումինիան տուժեց?
Ինձ թվում է, որ պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ նախորդ ռեժիմը բրգաձև կլանային համակարգ էր` ձուկը գլխից հոտած էր: Ու եթե էդ գլուխները կտրեն, ներկայիս ժողովրդավարության դեմ դիմադրությունը խիստ կթուլանա` այնքան, որ արդեն դրանից հետո ավելի շատ ռեսուրս ու ժամանակ կունենան երկրի ընթացիկ կենսական խնդիրների վրա կենտրոնանալու:
Իսկ հիմա? Հիմա հանրաքվե են անում, որ ՍԴ փոխեն: էդ մի խումբ սերժա-քոչական խամաճիկների հախից գալու համար էդքան ռեսուրս ու ժամանակ պետք չի ներդնել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ․․․
> Ասենք, որ Ռումինիայում Չաուշեսկուին մի քանի ժամվա մեջ դատապատեցին մահվան ու գնդակահարեցին, դրանից աշխարհը շուռ եկավ, թե Ռումինիան տուժեց?
> ․․․


Ոչ մի օգուտ չեղավ դրանից, ու մինչև հիմա Ռումինիան քաքի ու կեղտի մեջ ա։ Պրիմիտիվ թեզեր ես առաջ բրդում։

----------

Արշակ (09.02.2020), Ներսես_AM (10.02.2020), Տրիբուն (10.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ոչ մի օգուտ չեղավ դրանից, ու մինչև հիմա Ռումինիան քաքի ու կեղտի մեջ ա։ Պրիմիտիվ թեզեր ես առաջ բրդում։


Թեզ չի իրականություն է` տարիներով ռեսուրսներ չծախսեցին: Դեռ մի բան էլ հիմա որ ԵՄ անդամ երկիր է, ՆԱՏՕ-ի անդամ է:
Այսիքն` միջազգային հանրությունը շատ զուսպ և ըմբռնումով մոտեցավ հանցագործ իշխանությունների փոփոխության համար կատարված կտրուկ քայլերին:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ոչ մի օգուտ չեղավ դրանից, ու մինչև հիմա Ռումինիան քաքի ու կեղտի մեջ ա։ Պրիմիտիվ թեզեր ես առաջ բրդում։


Ռումինացիք մի հատ հայտնի խոսք ունեն․ ասում են «Ռումինիան ընտիր, դրախտային երկիր ա․ միակ պրոբլեմն էն ա, որ բնակեցված ա»  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (09.02.2020), Գաղթական (10.02.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Թեզ չի իրականություն է` տարիներով ռեսուրսներ չծախսեցին: Դեռ մի բան էլ հիմա որ ԵՄ անդամ երկիր է, ՆԱՏՕ-ի անդամ է:
> Այսիքն` միջազգային հանրությունը շատ զուսպ և ըմբռնումով մոտեցավ հանցագործ իշխանությունների փոփոխության համար կատարված կտրուկ քայլերին:


Վաբշետո ահագին քննադատվեց, բայց թքած միջազգային հանրության քննադատելու կամ ըմբռնումով մոտենալու վրա, եթե Ռումինիան իր բնակիչների համար, ասել Վիշապի, կեղտի մեջ կորած, կոռումպացված բարդակ երկիր ա։ Ու՞մ ինչ օգուտ տվեց էդ գդակահարությունը։

Էսօր Սերժին ու Ռոբին առանց դատ ու դատաստան գնդակահարեն, վաղն էլ կարող ա ինձ ու քեզ առանց դատաստան գնդակահարեն։ Մերսի, լավ ա, թեկուզ տաս տարի տևի, Սերժն ու Ռոբը պիտի օրենքի տառին համապատասխան դատվեն ու նստեն։ Որտև խնդիրը Սերժ ու Ռոբից վրեժ լուծելը չի։ Ոչ էլ Սերժ ու Ռոբին գնդակահարելուց ինչ–որ մեկը դաս ա քաղելու։ Որ դաս քաղելու լինեին, պատմությունը լիքն ա տապալված ու գնդակահարված դիկտատորներով․ էն ա Սերժն ու Ռոբը վաղուց քաղած կլինեին։ Էս պրոցեսների սաղ իմաստը օրենքի երկիր ստեղծելն ա, կայուն համակարգ ստեղծելն ա․ օրենքի խախտում, մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարում չհանդուրժող դատական համակարգ, օրենքը պաշտպանող ոստիկանություն ստեղծելն ա, օրենքի ղադրը իմացող ու օրինապաշտ քաղաքացիներ ստեղծելն ա։ Նիկոլը շատ ճիշտ ա անում, որ սենց պեդանտության աստիճան օրենքով ա շարժվում․ էդ ա միակ ձևը էս օրենքի վրա թքած ժողովրդին ցեխից հանելու։ 

Մենք դարեր շարունակ սեփական պետություն չենք ունեցել ու գաղութարարների օրենքները մարդկանց կեղեքելու համար էին ու օրենք շրջանցելը գոյատևման, ազգային ինքնապահպանման բնազդի էր վերածվել։ Հիմա սեփական պետություն ունենք, որի օրենքները քաղաքացիներին պաշտպանելու համար են, բայց ժողովուրդը հլը հին բնազդներով ա շարժվում։ Առանց օրենքների պետություն չենք կարա դառնանք

----------

Quyr Qery (11.02.2020), Բարեկամ (10.02.2020), Գաղթական (10.02.2020), Հայկօ (12.02.2020), Ուլուանա (10.02.2020), Տրիբուն (10.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Թեզ չի իրականություն է` տարիներով ռեսուրսներ չծախսեցին: Դեռ մի բան էլ հիմա որ ԵՄ անդամ երկիր է, ՆԱՏՕ-ի անդամ է:
> Այսիքն` միջազգային հանրությունը շատ զուսպ և ըմբռնումով մոտեցավ հանցագործ իշխանությունների փոփոխության համար կատարված կտրուկ քայլերին:


Հիմա դու առաջարկում ես Հրայր Թովմասյանին ու մնացած 6-ին հրապարակավ գնդակահարե՞լ…

----------


## Varzor

> Հիմա դու առաջարկում ես Հրայր Թովմասյանին ու մնացած 6-ին հրապարակավ գնդակահարե՞լ…


Պայմանական` այո  :LOL: 

Չէ եղբայր, իրենցից առաջ մի քանի այլ գնդակահարման թեկնածուներ կան  :Smile: 

Նայի, ՍԴ ճգնաժամը կապված է զուտ նրա հետ, որ լուրջ մտավախություն կա, որ ՍԴ-ն իրեն հասանելի գործիքակազմով կարող է ոչ միայն խոչընդոտել երկրում ժողովրդավարոթւյան կայացմանը, այլ նաև նպաստել նախորդ ռեժիմների վերադարձին, կամ առնվազն դրանց չպատժվելուն: Հակառակ դեպքում, եթե նման մտավախություն չկա, ապա ՍԴ-ն փոխելն ուղղակի անհիմն է, նույնիսկ մտահոգիչ:

Այսինքն` ՍԴ-ն ինքն իրեն ինքնանպատակ չի պաշտպանում, այլ իր տերերի շահերի համար է "դիմադրում": Եթե էդ տերերի հարցերը արագ լուծվեն, ըստ քեզ ՍԴ-ն ինչ պիտի անի?

----------


## Արշակ

> Եղբայր, ես խոսում էի կոնկրետ իմ կյանքի որակից, իսկ դրա մեջ ասֆալտի որակը չի մտնում  Պատկերացրու, որ մարդիկ ունակ են որակով ապրելու, նույնսկ եթե ընդհանրապես ասֆալտ չկա: Ու խոսքը նաև ֆինանսական վիճակի մասին չէր:
> Ոնց հասկանում եմ կյանքի որակի մասին իմ և քո պատկերացումները տարբեր են, հետևաբար էս թեմայով հետագա որևէ քննարկում անիմաստ եմ համարում:


Ապեր, իհարկե կարանք խոսենք վեհ բաներից, թե բա կարևորը ընտանեկան ջերմությունն ա բան, մի խոսքով Բուդդա վիճակներ։ Հա, բայց արի հետ գանք իրական կյանք։ Մեքենա ես քշում, չէ՞։ Եթե ճանապարհները վատն են, ու ճամպին սաղ դարուփոսեր են․
մեքենադ դղդխկում ա, տհաճություն ա պատճառում քեզ, ողնաշարիդ վրա նագրուսկա ա լինում, առողջությանդ վրա ազդեցմեքենադ դխդխկոցից ավելի շուտ ա փչանում, ֆինանսական բեռդ ավելանում ա, ավելի շատ ժամանակ ես ծախսում մեքենադ մասնագետի մոտ տանելու վրաուղևորությունդ որ որակյալ ասֆալտի դեպքում պիտի 2 ժամ տևեր, տևում ա 3 ժամ։ Ստացվեց լիքը ժամանակ էլ ես կորցնում։ Էդ ավել մի ժամը սիրելիներիդ հետ կարայիր պոեզիայից ու Բուդդայից խոսեիր հոգեկան բերկրանք ստանայիր։վատ ճամփեքի դխդխկոցից համ դու ես ներվայնանում, համ մյուս վարորդները ու ներվայն քշելը գիտենք ինչ հետևանքներ կարա ունենա։ Աստված ոչ անի
Էսքանը վատ ասֆալտի զուտ անմիջական ազդեցությունն ա անձամբ քո վրա։ Իրականում լիքը ուրիշ ոչ անմիջական ձևերով էլ ա ազդում վատ ասֆալտը անձամբ քո վրա, բայց չծավալվենք։
ՈՒ ասֆալտը իհարկե միակը չի․ ոնց արդեն ասեցի, հազար ու մի էդ տիպի տարբերություններ կան․ գնում ես անձնագիր ստանալու, արագ ու բարեհամբույր հարցերդ լուծում են, թե մունաթ են գալիս, դպրոցում երեխեդ տերտերական բարբաջանք ա լսում, ուսուցիչները զաստավիտով հանրապետական դառած, երեխեքիդ քշում են հանրապետականի հավաքին, կաշառք են վերցնում, թե չէ, ձեր թաղամասի պուճուրիկ այգին որտեղ զբոսնում էիր հարազատներիդ հետ արագ բուտկեքի ու գարաժների ա վերածվում թե՝ չէ։ Եվ այլն։

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, իհարկե կարանք խոսենք վեհ բաներից, թե բա կարևորը ընտանեկան ջերմությունն ա բան, մի խոսքով Բուդդա վիճակներ։ Հա, բայց արի հետ գանք իրական կյանք։ Մեքենա ես քշում, չէ՞։ Եթե ճանապարհները վատն են, ու ճամպին սաղ դարուփոսեր են․
> մեքենադ դղդխկում ա, տհաճություն ա պատճառում քեզ, ողնաշարիդ վրա նագրուսկա ա լինում, առողջությանդ վրա ազդեցմեքենադ դխդխկոցից ավելի շուտ ա փչանում, ֆինանսական բեռդ ավելանում ա, ավելի շատ ժամանակ ես ծախսում մեքենադ մասնագետի մոտ տանելու վրաուղևորությունդ որ որակյալ ասֆալտի դեպքում պիտի 2 ժամ տևեր, տևում ա 3 ժամ։ Ստացվեց լիքը ժամանակ էլ ես կորցնում։ Էդ ավել մի ժամը սիրելիներիդ հետ կարայիր պոեզիայից ու Բուդդայից խոսեիր հոգեկան բերկրանք ստանայիր։վատ ճամփեքի դխդխկոցից համ դու ես ներվայնանում, համ մյուս վարորդները ու ներվայն քշելը գիտենք ինչ հետևանքներ կարա ունենա։ Աստված ոչ անի
> Էսքանը վատ ասֆալտի զուտ անմիջական ազդեցությունն ա անձամբ քո վրա։ Իրականում լիքը ուրիշ ոչ անմիջական ձևերով էլ ա ազդում վատ ասֆալտը անձամբ քո վրա, բայց չծավալվենք։
> ՈՒ ասֆալտը իհարկե միակը չի․ ոնց արդեն ասեցի, հազար ու մի էդ տիպի տարբերություններ կան․ գնում ես անձնագիր ստանալու, արագ ու բարեհամբույր հարցերդ լուծում են, թե մունաթ են գալիս, դպրոցում երեխեդ տերտերական բարբաջանք ա լսում, ուսուցիչները զաստավիտով հանրապետական դառած, երեխեքիդ քշում են հանրապետականի հավաքին, կաշառք են վերցնում, թե չէ, ձեր թաղամասի պուճուրիկ այգին որտեղ զբոսնում էիր հարազատներիդ հետ արագ բուտկեքի ու գարաժների ա վերածվում թե՝ չէ։ Եվ այլն։


Լավ էս գրում, բայց նորից կրկնեմ` կյանքի որակի մասին ունեցած իմ պատկերացումները կտրականապես տարբերվում են քո պատկերացումներից:
Օրինակի համար, մի քանի կոմպոնենտ ասեմ.
Անվտանգություն, ինքնուրույն որոշելու քայլեր կատարելու հնարավորություն, ազատ տեղաշարժվելու հնարավորություն...

Նշածս դրվագների պահով ՀՀ որևէ իշխանությունն ոչ դրական, ոչ բացասական առումով չի անդրադարձել: Այսինքն, ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումից հետո, օրինակի համար նշածս բաղկացուցիչների մասով իմ կյանք որակը բարձրացել է, բայց հետագա տարիներին էականորեն չի փոփոխվել:

Այ հենց սրանով էլ իմ իրական կյանքը տարբերվում է քո իրական կյանքից, ասֆալտից, անձնագրից, քո բառերով տերտերական բարբաջանքից, քշվող երեխեքից, բուդկեքից ու գարաժներից:

Հ.Գ.
Ու մեկ էլ ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե երբ են մարդիկ հասկանալու, որ մտքերն ու տրամաբանությունը կարող են և պետք է, որ տարբեր լինեն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պայմանական` այո 
> 
> Չէ եղբայր, իրենցից առաջ մի քանի այլ գնդակահարման թեկնածուներ կան 
> 
> Նայի, ՍԴ ճգնաժամը կապված է զուտ նրա հետ, որ լուրջ մտավախություն կա, որ ՍԴ-ն իրեն հասանելի գործիքակազմով կարող է ոչ միայն խոչընդոտել երկրում ժողովրդավարոթւյան կայացմանը, այլ նաև նպաստել նախորդ ռեժիմների վերադարձին, կամ առնվազն դրանց չպատժվելուն: Հակառակ դեպքում, եթե նման մտավախություն չկա, ապա ՍԴ-ն փոխելն ուղղակի անհիմն է, նույնիսկ մտահոգիչ:
> 
> Այսինքն` ՍԴ-ն ինքն իրեն ինքնանպատակ չի պաշտպանում, այլ իր տերերի շահերի համար է "դիմադրում": Եթե էդ տերերի հարցերը արագ լուծվեն, ըստ քեզ ՍԴ-ն ինչ պիտի անի?


Գնդակահարումից ես խոսել, հիմա առանց սարեր-ձորեր ընկնելու ասում ես, թե ում ա պետք գնդակահարել, ոնց, ով պիտի գնդակահարի, ինչ զենքով ու ինչ փամփուշտներով, ու անունն ինչ ենք դնում, ու գնդակահարելուց հետո ինչ սպասելիքներ կան՝ սոցիալ-տնտեսական, ռազմաքաղաքական, էկոլոգիական... 
Հակառակ դեպքում ասածներդ բառակույտ են, որ ուղղակի բրդում ես դիմացինների ուղեղը անիմաստ ծանրաբեռնելու համար: 
ՍԴ-ի ճգնաժամի մասին Փաշինյանը իր վերջին ելույթով վայթե չափազանց հանրամատչելի ամփոփել ա պրոբլեմը, բայց նման ա, որ լիքը մարդ մեկ ա չի հասկացել, կամ էլ ալարել ա ուղեղը աշխատեցնի:

----------


## Chuk

> Նայելիք.


Ես իմ դրած վիդեոն նոր նայեցի, նայեք անպայման, Վահեն մաստեր կլասս ա ցուցադրում.

հիմնավորում ա, որ հանրահավաքով հարցի լուծումը Սահմանադրական Դատարանին կշիռ հաղորդելու, մեծ լեգիտիմությամբ օժտված լինելու, ու ժողովրդին հաշվետու լինելու մակարդակի բարձրացման հնարավորություն ա,հիմնավորում ա, որ էս կազմով Սահմանադրական Դատարանը չէր կարող իրա վերաբերյալ հարցը քննել, քան որ խախտվում ա անաչառության սկզբունքը. ոչ մի դատավոր չի կարող ինքն իր մասին գործ քննել,հիմնավոր կարծիք ա հայտնում, որ նման հարցում Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովի խորհրդատվականը կարծիքը պետք չի կարևորել,հիմնավոր կարծիք ա հայտնում, որ մեր ինքնիշխանության հրամայականից ա ելնում, որ ներսում պետք ա էս հարցը լուծենք,խոսում ա իրա ՍԴ նախագահ դառնալու հեռանկարի մասին, ասելով որ երբևէ չի գնա դրան, որպեսզի թեկուզ թեթև կասկած չգցի ՍԴ լեգիտիմության վրա, որ չասեն՝ իրանց մարդուն նախագահ դրեն,շատ հակիրճ խոսում ա ՍԴ գործունեության իր պատկերացումների մասին, ՍԴ դատավորի դերի, նախագահի կարգավիճակի և այլն:

----------

Quyr Qery (11.02.2020), Varzor (10.02.2020), Արշակ (10.02.2020), Գաղթական (10.02.2020), Տրիբուն (10.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Գնդակահարումից ես խոսել, հիմա առանց սարեր-ձորեր ընկնելու ասում ես, թե ում ա պետք գնդակահարել, ոնց, ով պիտի գնդակահարի, ինչ զենքով ու ինչ փամփուշտներով, ու անունն ինչ ենք դնում, ու գնդակահարելուց հետո ինչ սպասելիքներ կան՝ սոցիալ-տնտեսական, ռազմաքաղաքական, էկոլոգիական... 
> Հակառակ դեպքում ասածներդ բառակույտ են, որ ուղղակի բրդում ես դիմացինների ուղեղը անիմաստ ծանրաբեռնելու համար: 
> ՍԴ-ի ճգնաժամի մասին Փաշինյանը իր վերջին ելույթով վայթե չափազանց հանրամատչելի ամփոփել ա պրոբլեմը, բայց նման ա, որ լիքը մարդ մեկ ա չի հասկացել, կամ էլ ալարել ա ուղեղը աշխատեցնի:


Իմ կարծիքով էլ Փաշինյանի բառերն են բառակույտ, որ ուղղակի բրդում են դիմացինների ուղեղը անիմաստ ծանրաբեռնելու համար:
Ես չեմ հեղափոխության առաջնորդը, որ ստեղ իմ տարբերակը հնչեցնեմ: Հեղափոխության առաջնորդն ընտրել է իր տարբերակը, որն ԻՀԿ արդյունավետ չէ, կամ էլ չափազանց ցածր արդյունավետություն է ունենալու:

Բայց քո խաթր նշեմ.
ՀՀ նախկին բոլոր նախագահները, վարչապետները, նախարարները, խոշոր հարկատուների ցանկում գրանցված նախկին ԽՍՀՄ քաղքացիները: 1891թ. Մոսինի "երեքգծանի" հրացանով, 7.62 x 54 մմ R տեսակի փամփուշտներով: Կամավորների կողմից:
Անունը դնում ենք` "սանիտարական միջոցառում":
Սպասելիքները. բոլոր կենդանի մնացած առնետները մտնում են ծակերը ու էլ չեն խանգարում: Համ էլ վախենում են առնետություն անելուց` կարողա հերթական գնդակահարվողը լինեն:
Արդյունքում ռեսուրսներն ու ժամանակը կենտրնացվում են երկրի տնտեսական և ռազմաքաղաքական խնդիրները լուծելու վրա, որոնք հաստատ անլուծելի չեն` զրոյից հեծանից չենք հորինում:

----------


## Varzor

> Ես իմ դրած վիդեոն նոր նայեցի, նայեք անպայման, Վահեն մաստեր կլասս ա ցուցադրում.
> 
> հիմնավորում ա, որ հանրահավաքով հարցի լուծումը Սահմանադրական Դատարանին կշիռ հաղորդելու, մեծ լեգիտիմությամբ օժտված լինելու, ու ժողովրդին հաշվետու լինելու մակարդակի բարձրացման հնարավորություն ա,հիմնավորում ա, որ էս կազմով Սահմանադրական Դատարանը չէր կարող իրա վերաբերյալ հարցը քննել, քան որ խախտվում ա անաչառության սկզբունքը. ոչ մի դատավոր չի կարող ինքն իր մասին գործ քննել,հիմնավոր կարծիք ա հայտնում, որ նման հարցում Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովի խորհրդատվականը կարծիքը պետք չի կարևորել,հիմնավոր կարծիք ա հայտնում, որ մեր ինքնիշխանության հրամայականից ա ելնում, որ ներսում պետք ա էս հարցը լուծենք,խոսում ա իրա ՍԴ նախագահ դառնալու հեռանկարի մասին, ասելով որ երբևէ չի գնա դրան, որպեսզի թեկուզ թեթև կասկած չգցի ՍԴ լեգիտիմության վրա, որ չասեն՝ իրանց մարդուն նախագահ դրեն,շատ հակիրճ խոսում ա ՍԴ գործունեության իր պատկերացումների մասին, ՍԴ դատավորի դերի, նախագահի կարգավիճակի և այլն:


Շատ լավն էր:

----------

Chuk (10.02.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Լավ էս գրում, բայց նորից կրկնեմ` կյանքի որակի մասին ունեցած իմ պատկերացումները կտրականապես տարբերվում են քո պատկերացումներից:
> Օրինակի համար, մի քանի կոմպոնենտ ասեմ.
> Անվտանգություն, ինքնուրույն որոշելու քայլեր կատարելու հնարավորություն, ազատ տեղաշարժվելու հնարավորություն...
> 
> Նշածս դրվագների պահով ՀՀ որևէ իշխանությունն ոչ դրական, ոչ բացասական առումով չի անդրադարձել: Այսինքն, ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումից հետո, օրինակի համար նշածս բաղկացուցիչների մասով իմ կյանք որակը բարձրացել է, բայց հետագա տարիներին էականորեն չի փոփոխվել:
> 
> Այ հենց սրանով էլ իմ իրական կյանքը տարբերվում է քո իրական կյանքից, ասֆալտից, անձնագրից, քո բառերով տերտերական բարբաջանքից, քշվող երեխեքից, բուդկեքից ու գարաժներից:
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Ու մեկ էլ ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե երբ են մարդիկ հասկանալու, որ մտքերն ու տրամաբանությունը կարող են և պետք է, որ տարբեր լինեն:


Ապեր, արի պախկվողցի չխաղանք էլի․ ես բերեցի հիմնավորումներ, թե ոնց ա ասֆալտի որակը ազդում անձամբ քո հոգեկան ու ֆիզիկական առողջության, ունեցածդ ժամանակը որակով կամ անորակ անցկացնելու վրա, ֆինանսական վիճակի ու նույնիսկ կյանքի անվտանգության վրա։ Հիմա դու ասում ես, որ կյանքի որակի քո պատկերացումների մեջ էս ցուցակից ոչ մեկ չկա՞ն։ 

Հենց քո բերած կյանքի որակի կոմպոնենտերից մի քանիսի վրա ասֆալտի որակը ազդում ա, ու էլի լիքը ուրիշ բաներ են ազդում, որոնք կախված են Սերժ թե Նիկոլ ընտրությունից։ 

Ինչևէ, էլ գլուխ չհարթուկենք, ուրախ եմ քո համար, որ երկրում քաղաքական վիճակը քո կյանքի որակի վրա չի ազդում ։Ճ

----------


## Վիշապ

«Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ իմ լիազորությունները էդքան կարևոր են ինձ համար»

----------

Chuk (10.02.2020), Varzor (10.02.2020), Արշակ (10.02.2020), Բարեկամ (10.02.2020), Գաղթական (10.02.2020), Ներսես_AM (10.02.2020), Ուլուանա (10.02.2020), Տրիբուն (10.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իմ կարծիքով էլ Փաշինյանի բառերն են բառակույտ, որ ուղղակի բրդում են դիմացինների ուղեղը անիմաստ ծանրաբեռնելու համար:
> Ես չեմ հեղափոխության առաջնորդը, որ ստեղ իմ տարբերակը հնչեցնեմ: Հեղափոխության առաջնորդն ընտրել է իր տարբերակը, որն ԻՀԿ արդյունավետ չէ, կամ էլ չափազանց ցածր արդյունավետություն է ունենալու:
> 
> Բայց քո խաթր նշեմ.
> ՀՀ նախկին բոլոր նախագահները, վարչապետները, նախարարները, խոշոր հարկատուների ցանկում գրանցված նախկին ԽՍՀՄ քաղքացիները: 1891թ. Մոսինի "երեքգծանի" հրացանով, 7.62 x 54 մմ R տեսակի փամփուշտներով: Կամավորների կողմից:
> Անունը դնում ենք` "սանիտարական միջոցառում":
> Սպասելիքները. բոլոր կենդանի մնացած առնետները մտնում են ծակերը ու էլ չեն խանգարում: Համ էլ վախենում են առնետություն անելուց` կարողա հերթական գնդակահարվողը լինեն:
> Արդյունքում ռեսուրսներն ու ժամանակը կենտրնացվում են երկրի տնտեսական և ռազմաքաղաքական խնդիրները լուծելու վրա, որոնք հաստատ անլուծելի չեն` զրոյից հեծանից չենք հորինում:


Մալադե՛ց, տես է՞, ո՞նց չէին ֆայմել, տենց պարզ տրամաբանական լուծում կար փաստորեն: Վերցնում ես, թրխկացնում ես մի 200 հոգու, ու սաղ գործերը դզվում են։ Կարևորը՝ վստահ ես ասում։ 
Որ ասում եմ, պատմություն առարկան լավ չես յուրացրել, հակաճառում ես։

----------


## Varzor

> Մալադե՛ց, տես է՞, ո՞նց չէին ֆայմել, տենց պարզ տրամաբանական լուծում կար փաստորեն: Վերցնում ես, թրխկացնում ես մի 200 հոգու, ու սաղ գործերը դզվում են։ Կարևորը՝ վստահ ես ասում։ 
> Որ ասում եմ, պատմություն առարկան լավ չես յուրացրել, հակաճառում ես։


Բայց ով ասեց, որ սաղ գործերը դրանով դզվում են?
Ոնց հասկանում եմ պատմությունը քեզանից լավ եմ յուրացրել:
Սաղ գործերը դրանով սկսվում են  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բայց ով ասեց, որ սաղ գործերը դրանով դզվում են?
> Ոնց հասկանում եմ պատմությունը քեզանից լավ եմ յուրացրել:
> Սաղ գործերը դրանով սկսվում են


Ապրես, դու շատ խելացի ես։

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, արի պախկվողցի չխաղանք էլի․ ես բերեցի հիմնավորումներ, թե ոնց ա ասֆալտի որակը ազդում անձամբ քո հոգեկան ու ֆիզիկական առողջության, ունեցածդ ժամանակը որակով կամ անորակ անցկացնելու վրա, ֆինանսական վիճակի ու նույնիսկ կյանքի անվտանգության վրա։ Հիմա դու ասում ես, որ կյանքի որակի քո պատկերացումների մեջ էս ցուցակից ոչ մեկ չկա՞ն։ 
> 
> Հենց քո բերած կյանքի որակի կոմպոնենտերից մի քանիսի վրա ասֆալտի որակը ազդում ա, ու էլի լիքը ուրիշ բաներ են ազդում, որոնք կախված են Սերժ թե Նիկոլ ընտրությունից։ 
> 
> Ինչևէ, էլ գլուխ չհարթուկենք, ուրախ եմ քո համար, որ երկրում քաղաքական վիճակը քո կյանքի որակի վրա չի ազդում ։Ճ


Քո բերած հիմնավորումները իմ ասածների հետ կապ չունեն: Ես չեմ ասում, թե դու սխալ ես տրամաբանում: Ես ասում եմ, որ իմ պատկերացումները տարբերվում են: 
Բայց եթե նույնիսկ քո հիմնավորումների դաշտում դիտարկեմ, ապա ներկայիս իշխանությունների կողմից ասֆալտը կարողա և դզվելա, բայց ուրիշ գործողություններն են իմ ֆիզիկական ու հոգեկան առողջության, ինչպես նաև ֆինանսական վիճակի ու կյանքի անվտանգության վրա ազդում: Այպես որ հանրագումարը նույնն է:

Ու հենց ամբողջ հարցը նրանումն է, որ ես չեմ էլ ուզում ընտրություն կատարել` Սերժ թե Նիկոլ: Երկուսին էլ դեմ եմ, երկոսւն էլ ինձ համար, եթե վատ չեն, ապա լավ էլ չեն:

Եվ, այո` երկրում քաղաքական վիճակը իմ կյանքի որակի վրա *առայժմ* չի ազդում: Կարող ես բացի ուրախանալուց նաև բարի նախանձով նախանձել  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Ապրես, դու շատ խելացի ես։


Քո գնահատականը էքսպերտային չի` սիրողականա, լուրջ չեմ ընդունի  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (10.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիշ ջան, պարզ ա, որ սենց մտածող մարդիկ կան ու պարզ ա, որ Միշիկենց թերթ.ամ-ը պետք ա դնի մենակ սրանց խոսքը: Կարամ ուրիշ հարցախույզներ դնեմ, ուր հակառակ պատկերն ա: Կարամ հարցումներ դնեմ, որտեղ 80-90 տոկոս այո-ն ա կրում: Մի խոսքով թերթ.ամ-ը պատրանք ա փորձել ստեղծել, պետք չի դրա կուտն ուտել ))


Հա, Միշիկի թերթը լրիվ խելագարվել ա, տիրոջ պես  :LOL:  Օրական մի տաս հոգի նորահայտ քաղաքական մեկնաբան, քաղաքագետ, քաղաքական վերլուծաբան, դոկտոր-պրոֆեսոր, ակադեմիկ ա հայտնվում էտ թերթում, որոնք որպես կանոն գուշակում են պետականության մոտալուտ կորուստը։ ՍԴ հանրաքվեն վերջ կդնի պետականությանը, ԱԺ որոշումով սկիզբ են դնում Արցախի հանձնմանը ․․․․ 

Բայց էս մեկը վերջն ա․  




> Այս մասին ֆեյսբուքյան իր էջում գրել է *ռազմական-քաղաքական գործիչ* Գևորգ Գևորգյանը:


 Էս մեկը արդեն մեկնաբան, վերլուծաբան չի, էտ արդեն ցածր ա, դրանից լիքը կա ․․․ սա բլին գործիչ ա  :LOL:  Սենց ռազմական գործիչ ա եղել, խաբար չենք եղել։

----------

Chuk (11.02.2020), Quyr Qery (11.02.2020), Varzor (10.02.2020), Արշակ (10.02.2020), Բարեկամ (10.02.2020), Գաղթական (10.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռուբեն Մեհրաբյանն ա լավ գրել ․․․․ 




> ․․․․ ժողովրդավարությունն այն չէ, երբ Հրայր Թովմասյանը պաշտոնավարում է յուր վեցնյակի հետ միասին մինչև 2035-ը, իսկ երբ խնդիր է դրվում այդ վիրավորանքը բանականության նկատմամբ դադարեցնել հանրաքվեով՝ հայտարարվում է հակաժողովրդավար։ Երկիրը, պետությունը, հասարակությունը, հասարակության կողմից ընտրված իշխանությունը՝ չեն կարող պատանդ մնալ մի խումբ անպատասխանատու, անմեղսունակ խելագարների կողմից կազմած «պարագրաֆի»․․․․

----------

Quyr Qery (11.02.2020), Varzor (10.02.2020), Գաղթական (10.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

ԻՀԿ, յուրաքանչյուր ՀՀ քաղաքացի, այդ թվում՝ քաղաքական գործիչ, լրագրող, դատավոր և այլն, որ դեմ է հանրաքվեի անցկացմանը, դեմ է ժողովրդավարությանը։
Որքան ես եմ հասկանում, հանրաքվե երևույթը ժողովրդավարության հիմքերից մեկն է, նույնիսկ կասեմ, որ դրանից դենը ժողովրդավարական երկրում գոյություն չի կարող ունենալ։

Ու ստացվում է, որ մենք ԱԺ-ում՝ ժողովրդավարության հիմնական պետական կառույցում ունենք ընտրված անձինք, որոնք դեմ են ժողովրդի կամաարտահայտման երևույթի տեղի ունենալուն  :Shok: 
Սա ուղղակի աբսուրդ է։ Ուղղակի չեմ պատկերացնում, թե նման պատգամավորին ո՞նց կարելի է թողնել, որ մնա ԱԺ-ում։ Մարդը չի ուզում, որ իր ընտրողները կարողանան իրենց կամքն արտահայտել։

Այ հենց դրա վրա անհրաժեշտ է խիստ ուշադրություն կենտրոնացնել․ "ժողովուրդ, ձեր ընտրած մարդը դեմ է, որ դուք ձեր կամքն ազատ արտահայտեք՝ ձեզ ստորաբար խաբել է"։

ԻՀԿ, որևէ հանրաքվե չի կարող լինել հակաօրինական կամ հակասահմանադրական։

----------

Chilly (10.02.2020), Chuk (11.02.2020), Արշակ (10.02.2020), Գաղթական (10.02.2020), Ուլուանա (11.02.2020), Վիշապ (11.02.2020), Տրիբուն (10.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Նախագահին ուղղված ստորագրահավաքին միացել է 105 իրավաբան և իրավապաշտպան

Ու էս նախիրը իրենց իրավաբաններ ե՞ն համարում, իսկի խաբար չեն թե ՀՀ Նախագահը ինչ լիազորություններ ունի ՀՀ ոչ բարով սահմանադրությունով։

----------

Chuk (11.02.2020), Արշակ (11.02.2020), Ներսես_AM (11.02.2020), Տրիբուն (11.02.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Նախագահին ուղղված ստորագրահավաքին միացել է 105 իրավաբան և իրավապաշտպան
> 
> Ու էս նախիրը իրենց իրավաբաններ ե՞ն համարում, իսկի խաբար չեն թե ՀՀ Նախագահը ինչ լիազորություններ ունի ՀՀ ոչ բարով սահմանադրությունով։


Աաաաա բացելա,մեջը բակալավրը նոր ավարտած ծանոթ մարդու անուն գտա  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Նախագահին ուղղված ստորագրահավաքին միացել է 105 իրավաբան և իրավապաշտպան
> 
> Ու էս նախիրը իրենց իրավաբաններ ե՞ն համարում, իսկի խաբար չեն թե ՀՀ Նախագահը ինչ լիազորություններ ունի ՀՀ ոչ բարով սահմանադրությունով։


Դրանից հետո շատացել են, դառել են 132՝ https://iravaban.net/256707.html

Հիմա էլ կռուտիտ են անում, որ իբր նկատի ունեինք մի ստորագրեք, թող 3 օրն անցնի, օրենքի ուժով օրը նշանակվի:

----------

Varzor (12.02.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ֆբում իշխանամետ մարդկանց գրառումները կարդալուց հետո,էնքան ոգեշնչվեցի,որ մայթերի սառույցի վրա գյաբռլամիշի վախտ ինձ օլիմպիական չեմպիոն էի զգում

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տելեգրամը կյանքություն ա, իսկ վերլուծություն առանձնապես չկա, որտև ոչ մեկ չգիտի, ինչ ա կատարվում 
> 
> Սա բավականին լավ հոդված ա՝  https://hetq.am/hy/article/112303


Ապեր, տելեգրամի էտ նորությունների կանալին ո՞նց ես կպնում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հայկակական կանալները, որոնց ես եմ հետևում։ 

https://t.me/infocomm
https://t.me/panoramaam
https://t.me/bagramyan26
https://t.me/fiparmenia
https://t.me/panarmeniannet
https://t.me/aravotam
https://t.me/infocheck_am
https://t.me/khachatash
https://t.me/twentyfournews
https://t.me/arm_gov
https://t.me/EconoMood
https://t.me/armdaily
https://t.me/paratv

----------

Արշակ (13.02.2020), Տրիբուն (13.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ինձ Դոդի պատվո պահակն ա բացում, որ միշտ նույն կազմով հետևում ա շատ դուրս չտա..
ՈՒ ամենաուժեղը տենց հերթական բլթոցի պահերին ծառուկյանամետ ետին շարքերում ջղաձգումներն ու փոխանակվող հայացքներն են..
6:20-ից.

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինձ Դոդի պատվո պահակն ա բացում, որ միշտ նույն կազմով հետևում ա շատ դուրս չտա..
> ՈՒ ամենաուժեղը տենց հերթական բլթոցի պահերին ծառուկյանամետ ետին շարքերում ջղաձգումներն ու փոխանակվող հայացքներն են..
> 6:20-ից.


Մթամ նրանք էլ չբլթացողներն են  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (13.02.2020), Varzor (20.02.2020), Վիշապ (14.02.2020), Տրիբուն (14.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մթամ նրանք էլ չբլթացողներն են


ԲՀԿ-ի բլթոցները մի կողմ, բայց էն իբր «սուր» հարցեր տվող լրագրողը քածի մեկն ա։ Գագոն որ մի հատ մուշտի տար հարցերը տխմարավարի ու կպնողական ձևակերպելու համար, ես իսկի չէի նեղվի :Ճ
Մոտավորապես, ոնց որ մեկին հարցնես՝ «խոսակցություններ կան, որ դուք պոռնիկ եք»։

----------

Quyr Qery (15.02.2020), Տրիբուն (15.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս հանրաքվեի պահերով ․․․․ 

Ես Ռուբեն Մելիքյանի մասին առանձնապես մեծ կարծիքի չեմ, կարծում եմ, որ ինքը միջակ իրավաբան ա (դե սկզբունքորեն Հայաստանում սաղ իրավաբաններն էլ միջակություն են) բայց էս նախաձեռնությունը շատ գովելի ա։ Ու իրանց տարածած հայտարարությունն էլ ա բավականին լավը․ զուսպ, գրագետ, նպատակային։ 




> Ինչպես արդեն հայտարարել ենք՝ մեր նախաձեռնության հիմնական նպատակներն են․
> 
> 1) ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին հնարավորություն տալ հավասարության հիմունքներով հասու լինելու ինչպես «Այո», այնպես էլ «Այո»-ն բացառող մյուս տարբերակները հիմնավորող փաստարկներին։
> 
> 2) ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին և միջազգային հանրությանը հնարավորություն տալ ունենալու վստահություն, որ քվեարկության արդյունքները եղել են վերահսկելի և բողոքարկելի։
> 
> Մենք վստահ ենք, որ մեր նախաձեռնությունը միտված է ի շահ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության:


Որ կարգին աշխատեն, կարան քաղաքական ուժ դառնան, հաջորդ ԱԺ ընտրություններին մասնակցեն ․․․․

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս հանրաքվեի պահերով ․․․․ 
> 
> Ես Ռուբեն Մելիքյանի մասին առանձնապես մեծ կարծիքի չեմ, կարծում եմ, որ ինքը միջակ իրավաբան ա (դե սկզբունքորեն Հայաստանում սաղ իրավաբաններն էլ միջակություն են) բայց էս նախաձեռնությունը շատ գովելի ա։ Ու իրանց տարածած հայտարարությունն էլ ա բավականին լավը․ զուսպ, գրագետ, նպատակային։ 
> 
> 
> 
> Որ կարգին աշխատեն, կարան քաղաքական ուժ դառնան, հաջորդ ԱԺ ընտրություններին մասնակցեն ․․․․


Ինձ թվում է, որ ոռով բոմբ էլ քցեն, սրանք քաղաքական ուժ չեն դառնա, որովհետև սրանցից պետական մտածելակերպի հոտ չի գալիս։ Ոնց մուտիլովչիկ եղել են, տենց էլ կմնան այդ․․․ իրավաբանները։

----------

Quyr Qery (19.02.2020), Varzor (20.02.2020), Աթեիստ (19.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ թվում է, որ ոռով բոմբ էլ քցեն, սրանք քաղաքական ուժ չեն դառնա, որովհետև սրանցից պետական մտածելակերպի հոտ չի գալիս։ Ոնց մուտիլովչիկ եղել են, տենց էլ կմնան այդ․․․ իրավաբանները։


Բան չասեցի  :LOL:  Պռոստը էսօրվա ԼՀԿ-ԲՀԿ ընդդիմության պարագայում դաժե սրանք են հույս ներշնչում։ Առանց նորմալ ընդդիմության լավ չի լինելու։

----------

Աթեիստ (19.02.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Ինձ թվում է, որ ոռով բոմբ էլ քցեն, սրանք քաղաքական ուժ չեն դառնա, որովհետև սրանցից պետական մտածելակերպի հոտ չի գալիս։ Ոնց մուտիլովչիկ եղել են, տենց էլ կմնան այդ․․․ իրավաբանները։


Ախպերս, բայց խի տենց.. է՞լի... մեր մասին  :Cray:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ախպերս, բայց խի տենց.. է՞լի... մեր մասին


Որովհետև եթե համակարգային փոփոխություն եք ուզում, չագուչն էլ ա ձեր ձեռը, մեխն էլ, հելեք արեք: «Ոչ» ասելու համար իրավաբան լինել պետք չի, մալյառն էլ կարա «ոչ» ասի:

----------

Տրիբուն (19.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որովհետև եթե համակարգային փոփոխություն եք ուզում, չագուչն էլ ա ձեր ձեռը, մեխն էլ, հելեք արեք: «Ոչ» ասելու համար իրավաբան լինել պետք չի, մալյառն էլ կարա «ոչ» ասի:


Ապեր, էտքան հաջող իրավաբան չեն, որ կարանան համակարգային փոփոխություններ առաջարկեն։ Իրանց խելքը մենակ բարձր հաճախականությամբ ախմախ-ախմախ դուրս տալուց ա հասնում։ 

Բայց էս «ՈՉ»-ի շտաբ ստեղծելը միևնույնն ա լավ նախաձեռնություն ա, քանի որ առանց դրա հանրաքվեն կարող ա վերածվեր ԿոմԿուսի բոլշևիկյան միջոցառման․ մի հատ ԱՅՈ, սաղս կողմ ենք, ուռաաաաա, Նիկոլի նկարներով գնում ենք հանրաքվեի  :LOL:  Իսկ էտ հեչ լավ չի։ Ուրիշ բան, որ արդյունքում մեկա 95% ԱՅՈ կլինի, քանի որ էտ շատ տրամաբանական ա ու նաև օգտակար երկրի համար։

----------

Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Որովհետև եթե համակարգային փոփոխություն եք ուզում, չագուչն էլ ա ձեր ձեռը, մեխն էլ, հելեք արեք: «Ոչ» ասելու համար իրավաբան լինել պետք չի, մալյառն էլ կարա «ոչ» ասի:


Ապեր, խի՞... սաաաղղղղ իրավաբանների մասին սենց...  :Cool:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, խի՞... սաաաղղղղ իրավաբանների մասին սենց...


Որովհետև դաժե Գևորգ Պետրոսյանն ա իրավաբան  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.02.2020)

----------


## Lion

Հարգելի բարեկամներ։ Նոր ընկերներիցս մեկը տեղեկացրեց, որ «Ոչ»-ի նախաձեռնող խմբում է Մհեր Հակոբյան անունով մեր հարգարժան փաստաբաններից մեկը։

Մեզ հաճախ են շփոթում։

Այս կապակցությամբ տեղեկացնում եմ բոլորին, որ վերոհիշյալ Մհեր Հակոբյանը ԵՍ ՉԵՄ, մենք ուղղակի անվանակիցներ ենք՝ ազգանունի մակարդակում։

Խնդրում եմ բոլորին սա հաշվի առնել և հնարավորինս տարածել։

----------

Chilly (19.02.2020), Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս հանրաքվեի պահերով ․․․․ 
> 
> Ես Ռուբեն Մելիքյանի մասին առանձնապես մեծ կարծիքի չեմ, կարծում եմ, որ ինքը միջակ իրավաբան ա (դե սկզբունքորեն Հայաստանում սաղ իրավաբաններն էլ միջակություն են) բայց էս նախաձեռնությունը շատ գովելի ա։ Ու իրանց տարածած հայտարարությունն էլ ա բավականին լավը․ զուսպ, գրագետ, նպատակային։ 
> 
> 
> 
> Որ կարգին աշխատեն, կարան քաղաքական ուժ դառնան, հաջորդ ԱԺ ընտրություններին մասնակցեն ․․․․


Ստիպեցիր երեկվա ստատուսս ստեղ բերել.

«Ինչպես և ակնկալվում էր, «Ոչ»-ի կողմ գրանցվելու հայտ եղել է։ Բայց «Ոչ»-ի քարոզչություն մենք գրեթե չենք տեսնելու։ Բոլորն էլ շատ լավ հասկանում են, որ քվեարկության մասնակիցների կեսից շատ ու շատ ավելին «Այո» են քվեարկելու (իմ կարծիքով 70-85%)։ «Ոչ»-ի քարոզչությունը ի սկզբանե դատապարտված է անհաջողության։ Դրա համար էլ լինելու է բոյկոտի քարոզչություն, թե՛ «Ոչ»-ի կողմ գրանցածների կողմից, թե՛ մյուս հակաիշխանական ուժերի կողմից, որոնք իրականում լրիվ նույն խմբավորումն են, քանի-որ Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունը չանցնելու միակ շանսը հանրաքվեի սակավ մասնակցությունն է. ըստ գործող կարգի պետք է «Այո» ասեն հանրաքվեի մասնակցածներից կեսից ավելին, որը բացարձակ խնդիր չի, բայց ոչ ավելի քիչ մարդ, քան մասնակցության իրավունք ունեցողների քառորդը, որը մոտ 650.000 քաղաքացու «Այո» ասելու պահանջ է, ու համապատասխան ուժերը հույս ունեն բոյկոտի կոչով հասնեն նրան, որ այդքան մարդ չգնա «այո» ասելու։

Իսկ «Ոչ»-ի կողմ գրանցելը պետք է ընդամենը գովազդի հնարավորություններից օգտվելու, ընտրատեղամասերում ներկայացված լինելու, ենթադրում եմ նաև, որ հանրաքվեից հետո ՍԴ-ում հանրաքվեի արդյունքները վիճարկել փորձելու համար։ Էս վերջինն իհարկե անհեթեթ է, քանի որ էդ 7 անդամներն իրավունք չունեն քննելու իրենց առնչվող հարցը, բայց դե հակաիշխանական այս ուժերը թերևս փորձելու են նաև այդ անօրինությունը կատարել՝ ՍԴ-ն ուզուրպացված պահելու համար։

Ի՞նչ է մնում մեզ. շատ բան չէ, ապրիլի 5ին մի քանի րոպե ծախսել ընտրատեղամասում մեր վճռորոշ ու աներեր #Այո-ն, #Հա-ն ասել։

ՍԴ ճգնաժամի լուծմանը այլընտրանք չկա )»

Տրիբուն ջան, ի՞նչ քաղաքական ուժ: Իրանք կցորդ են:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.02.2020), Արշակ (19.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, ի՞նչ քաղաքական ուժ: Իրանք կցորդ են:


Ապեր, ի՞նչ կցորդ։ Հայաստանում քաղաքական ուժ չկա, որ կարանա մի հատ էլ կցորդ ունենա։ 

Իրանք կարան դառնան, եթե խելքները գլուխները հավաքեն, ջահել են, ափսոս են։

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ի՞նչ կցորդ։ Հայաստանում քաղաքական ուժ չկա, որ կարանա մի հատ էլ կցորդ ունենա։ 
> 
> Իրանք կարան դառնան, եթե խելքները գլուխները հավաքեն, ջահել են, ափսոս են։


Չեն կարա։ Չեն կարա որտև չունեն գաղափարական, փիլիսոփայական, աշխարհայացքային կամ ակլ նմանություններ։ Իրար գլխի չեն հավաքվել։ Իրանց իրար գլխի հավաքել են՝ կոնկրետ խնդրի շրջանակում։ Հավաքողը կոնկրետ խմբավորում ա, որը այո՛, քաղաքական խմբավորում չի, այլ հանցավոր կապերով իրար կաված սրիկաների։

Ընկեր, սրանք եթե քաղաքական ուժ դառան՝ թող ու փախի։

Ցավոք էս պահին քաղաքական դաշտում հույս կարող ենք դնել մենակ ՔՊի, ՔՈի ու ՀԱԿի կայանալու վրա։ Սրանք կամակատարներ են։

----------

Աթեիստ (19.02.2020), Արէա (28.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեն կարա։ Չեն կարա որտև չունեն գաղափարական, փիլիսոփայական, աշխարհայացքային կամ ակլ նմանություններ։ Իրար գլխի չեն հավաքվել։ Իրանց իրար գլխի հավաքել են՝ կոնկրետ խնդրի շրջանակում։ Հավաքողը կոնկրետ խմբավորում ա, որը այո՛, քաղաքական խմբավորում չի, այլ հանցավոր կապերով իրար կաված սրիկաների։
> 
> Ընկեր, սրանք եթե քաղաքական ուժ դառան՝ թող ու փախի։
> 
> Ցավոք էս պահին քաղաքական դաշտում հույս կարող ենք դնել մենակ ՔՊի, ՔՈի ու ՀԱԿի կայանալու վրա։ Սրանք կամակատարներ են։


Բան չասի  :LOL:  Նենց չի, որ իմ դուրը մի հատկապես գալիս են։ Բայց առանց ՈՉ-ի հանրաքվեն կարող ա իսկականից պրոբլեմատիկ լինի ․․․ ու համ էլ սիրուն չի, Տարոն ջան, մենք դեմոկրատական երկիր ենք, պիտի կարծիքների բազմազանություն լինի։

----------


## Chuk

> Բան չասի  Նենց չի, որ իմ դուրը մի հատկապես գալիս են։ Բայց առանց ՈՉ-ի հանրաքվեն կարող ա իսկականից պրոբլեմատիկ լինի ․․․ ու համ էլ սիրուն չի, Տարոն ջան, մենք դեմոկրատական երկիր ենք, պիտի կարծիքների բազմազանություն լինի։


Դե իրանք չէին կարա Ոչի կողմ չստեղծեին։ Ուղղակի գիտեն, որ «Ոչ»ը քիչ ձեն ա հավաքելու, էս տարբերակով են անում, որ վերջում չստացվի իրանց «քաղաքական ուժը» ռեյտինգ չունի։

Բայց տեղամասերում իրանց մարդիկ են լինելու, եթերաժամանակն իրանք են օգտագործելու։

Կարճ ասած սա մասկիրովկա ա։

Շեշտն լէ դնելու են բոյկոտի վրա։

----------

Աթեիստ (19.02.2020), Գաղթական (19.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ,
Օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով ինֆորմացիոն դաշտից լրիվ դուրս եմ մնացել:

Ով կհուշի? Առաջիկա հանրաքվեում ինչին են առաջարկում "ոչ" կամ "այո" ասել? Առաջարկվող Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների փաթեթը որն է?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժողովուրդ,
> Օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով ինֆորմացիոն դաշտից լրիվ դուրս եմ մնացել:
> 
> Ով կհուշի? Առաջիկա հանրաքվեում ինչին են առաջարկում "ոչ" կամ "այո" ասել? Առաջարկվող Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների փաթեթը որն է?


Ապեր, ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ ա։ ԱՅՈ՝ սպիտակ ես, ՈՉ՝ սև ես։  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ժողովուրդ,
> Օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով ինֆորմացիոն դաշտից լրիվ դուրս եմ մնացել:
> 
> Ով կհուշի? Առաջիկա հանրաքվեում ինչին են առաջարկում "ոչ" կամ "այո" ասել? Առաջարկվող Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների փաթեթը որն է?


Ոնց հասկանում եմ, *էս ա։*

----------

Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ ա։ ԱՅՈ՝ սպիտակ ես, ՈՉ՝ սև ես։


Իսկ եթե չես մասնակցու՞մ։ Զեբր  :LOL: 

Ժամանակին էլ նման գունային բաժանում արեցին՝ կարմիր ու սպիտակ։ Հետևանքները մինչև հիմա քաշում ենք  :Dntknw:

----------


## Varzor

> Ոնց հասկանում եմ, *էս ա։*


Ոնց հասկանում եմ հղումը բուն Սահմանադրության փոփոխության մասին չի, այլ ՀՀ Սահմանադրական օրենքներում փոփոխություն կատարելու մասին է, որը նպաստելու է սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների անցկացմանը։



> «ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԺՈՂՈՎԻ ԿԱՆՈՆԱԿԱՐԳ» ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱԴՐԱԿԱՆ ՕՐԵՆՔՈՒՄ ԼՐԱՑՈՒՄՆԵՐ ԵՎ ՓՈՓՈԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ ԿԱՏԱՐԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ


Այսինքն, սա դեռ նախապատրաստական փուլն է։ Նախապատրաստվում են նրան, որ կարողանան հետո սահմանադրության 168, 169, 204 և 206 հոդվածները փոխել։
Համենայն դեպս "Հիմնավորում"-ի տեքստից դա հասկացա։ Չնայած, որ հիմնավորումն այլ վեկտորով էր տրված․



> «ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԺՈՂՈՎԻ ԿԱՆՈՆԱԿԱՐԳ» ՀՕ-9-Ն, «ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱԴՐԱԿԱՆ ԴԱՏԱՐԱՆԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ» ՀՕ-42-Ն ԵՎ «ՀԱՆՐԱՔՎԵԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ» ՀՕ-155-Ն ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱԴՐԱԿԱՆ ՕՐԵՆՔՆԵՐՈՒՄ  ԼՐԱՑՈՒՄՆԵՐ ԵՎ ՓՈՓՈԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ ԿԱՏԱՐԵԼՈՒ ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՅԱԼ


Այսինք, ոնց հասկանում եմ ամբողջն արվում է հանրաքվեների գործընթացն ավելի "անկախ" (կամ էլ առանց չակերտների) դարձնելու համար։
Ու ստացվում է, որ մի հատ հանրաքվե պիտի անենք հանրաքվեների համար, հետո էլ արդեն ըստ անհրաժեշտության։
Բայց արժե՞ ընդամենը 4 հոդվածի մասերի համար այդքան պետական ու ժողովրդական ռեսուրս վատնել։
Սահմանադրությունում էլ ուրիշ բան չկա՞ փոփոխման/բարելավման ենթակա։

----------

Վիշապ (21.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոնց հասկանում եմ, *էս ա։*


Ապեր, սխալ բան եք նայում, էս չի:

----------

Varzor (23.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ստեղ նայեք ...


http://www.parliament.am/legislation...=6886&lang=arm


http://www.parliament.am/law_docs_7/...opokhutyun.pdf

----------

Varzor (23.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Բայց որ խորանում ես, լիքը բան կարելի էր էս հանրաքվեով փոփոխել, ոչ մեկ ձեռքները չէր բռնել, ու էս մի քանի չմո կետի վրա ֆոկուս լինելը մի քիչ պրիմիտիվ է, ընդամենը թայֆայի ինչ-որ անդամների փոփոխությանը միտված, որոնց ապագա փոխարինող կադրերը թե ինչ պիտի անեն, Ալլա բիլիր։
Զռռում է, որ իրավաբանների լուրջ դեֆիցիտ ա Հայաստանում, կան լիքը ճոռո խոսող իրենց իրավաբան հորջորջողներ։

----------

Varzor (23.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց որ խորանում ես, լիքը բան կարելի էր էս հանրաքվեով փոփոխել, ոչ մեկ ձեռքները չէր բռնել, ու էս մի քանի չմո կետի վրա ֆոկուս լինելը մի քիչ պրիմիտիվ է, ընդամենը թայֆայի ինչ-որ անդամների փոփոխությանը միտված, որոնց ապագա փոխարինող կադրերը թե ինչ պիտի անեն, Ալլա բիլիր։
> Զռռում է, որ իրավաբանների լուրջ դեֆիցիտ ա Հայաստանում, կան լիքը ճոռո խոսող իրենց իրավաբան հորջորջողներ։


Էտ էլ կլինի 

Նոր Սահմանադրության հանրաքվեն կարող է տեղի ունենալ ԱԺ հաջորդ ընտրությունների հետ միաժամանակ

Բայց հիմա պետք ա վռազ էս ՍԴ կազմին սիկտիր անել, որ կարանքն նոր ՍԴ գրենք նամուսով։ Թե չէ մեր իրավաբանները հեսա մեզ կհամոզեն, որ հանրքավեն հակասահմանադրական ա ու հակաժողովրդավարական   :LOL:  ու վաբշե եթե ուզում ես սահմանադրություն փոխես, պիտի մի հատ ՍԴ-ից հարցնես ինքը կողմ ա, որ իրան փոխես, թե՞ չէ։ Կարճ ասած, քիչ ա մնում ՍԴ նախագահին Քրիստոս հռչակեն, խրամատ պահող հերոսն արդեն քչություն ա անում։  

Որոշ իրավաբաններ էլ ասում են, եթե վարորդ ես, դեմ ես տուգանքներին ու բալայինին, ուրեմն ՈՉ ասա հանրաքվեին  :LOL:  

Ասածս ինչ ա, իրավաբանների դեֆիցիտ չի, մի բան էլ պրոֆիցիտ ա, քանի որ ամեն տեղից հելնողը իրավաբան ա։

----------


## Chuk

2 օր առաջ Ջհանգիրյանի հետ հարցազրույց էր, էս Սահմանադրության մի հատ աբսուրդի մասին էր խոսում: Վերջն ա.




> Հոդված 168. Սահմանադրական դատարանի լիազորությունները
> 
> Սահմանադրական դատարանը Սահմանադրական դատարանի մասին օրենքով սահմանված կարգով՝
> 
> ...
> 
> 2) մինչեւ Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունների նախագծի, ինչպես նաեւ հանրաքվեի դրվող իրավական ակտերի նախագծերի ընդունումը որոշում է դրանց համապատասխանությունը Սահմանադրությանը.


Ստեղ մի հատ աբսուրդ իրավիճակ ա, որտև ցանկացած միտք, որը կտարբերվի ներկա Սահմանադրություն, արդեն իսկ չի համապատասխանում գործող Սահմանադրությունը: Եթե ասենք գրած ա, որ «Բարձրագույն դատական խորհրդի անդամներն ընտրվում են *հինգ* տարի ժամկետով՝ առանց վերընտրվելու իրավունքի» էս դարձնեն «Բարձրագույն դատական խորհրդի անդամներն ընտրվում են *չորս* տարի ժամկետով՝ առանց վերընտրվելու իրավունքի», արդեն հակասում ա: Ու Սահմանադրական դատարանը պարտավոր բացասական որոշում կայացվի:

Ու սենց ցանկացած հարց:

Կարող էր այլ ձևակերպում լիներ, որի դեպքում նորմալ կլիներ՝ ասենք որ որոշեին Սահմանադրության անփոխարինելի կետերին համապատասխանությանը, կամ Սահմանադրության ոգուն ու տրամաբանության համապատասխանությանը:

Իսկ սենց իրավաբական կազուս ա:

Ես կուզեի, որ փաթեթով սենց ախմախ կետերն էլ հիմա դրվեին հանրաքվեի, որ հաջորդ անգամ էլի ճգնաժամային կազուս չլինի:

----------

Freeman (21.02.2020), Varzor (23.02.2020), Գաղթական (21.02.2020), Վիշապ (21.02.2020), Տրիբուն (21.02.2020)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ «Ոչ»-ի կողմ գրանցելը պետք է ընդամենը գովազդի հնարավորություններից օգտվելու, *ընտրատեղամասերում ներկայացված լինելու,* ենթադրում եմ նաև, որ հանրաքվեից հետո ՍԴ-ում հանրաքվեի արդյունքները վիճարկել փորձելու համար։ Էս վերջինն իհարկե անհեթեթ է, քանի որ էդ 7 անդամներն իրավունք չունեն քննելու իրենց առնչվող հարցը, բայց դե հակաիշխանական այս ուժերը թերևս փորձելու են նաև այդ անօրինությունը կատարել՝ ՍԴ-ն ուզուրպացված պահելու համար։


Որպես սկիզբ ֆիքսեմ. բոյկոտի կոչ անող արտախորհդրանական դաշնակցությունը (ՀՅԴ) ու խորհրդարանական լուսավորը (ԼՀԿ), արդեն հայտնել են, որ ՈՉ-ի շտաբին օժանդակելու են իրենց հանձնաժողովականներով: Չգիտեմ ՀՀԿ-ն ինչ կհայտարարի, բայց մի վայրկյան անգամ չեմ կասկածում, որ իրանց հանձնաժողովականներում էլ են էդտեղ լինելու: Մի թեթև կարող ա ԲՀԿ-ն խաղեր տա:

Սրանք բոլորը նույն թիմից են: Ու իրավաբանների կողմից գրանցումը ընդամենը մարտավարություն ա:

Գովազդի հնարավորությունից օգտվելն ու հետո բողոքարկելու փորձն էլ, կարծում եմ, որ դեռ կտեսնենք: Ու էս ամիսուկեսին կհամոզվենք, որ սրանք բոլորը կոնկրետ հանցավոր խմբակի դուդուկի տակ են պարում:

----------

Varzor (23.02.2020), Աթեիստ (22.02.2020), Տրիբուն (22.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Պետրոսի հետ Նիկոլի հարցազրույցը լավն էր:
Սաղ մանրամասն բացատրեց:

Մենակ ջութակի նամյոկից հանկարծակիի եկա ))
Քրեական ենթամշակույթի դեմ պայքարի տրամաբանության մեջ միանգամից չտեղավորվեց..
Էն էլ պարզվեց՝ մի 10 տարեկան ռեպլիկի վրա էր հղումը )))

----------

Տրիբուն (22.02.2020)

----------


## Chuk

Ջութակը էդ ժամանակ լավ մեմ էր դառել, Նեմեցի վերջին դեպքերից հետո էլի վերակենդանցավ ))

----------

Գաղթական (22.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ջութակը էդ ժամանակ լավ մեմ էր դառել, Նեմեցի վերջին դեպքերից հետո էլի վերակենդանցավ ))


Մենակ էսօր հանդիպեց )))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որպես սկիզբ ֆիքսեմ. բոյկոտի կոչ անող արտախորհդրանական դաշնակցությունը (ՀՅԴ) ու խորհրդարանական լուսավորը (ԼՀԿ), արդեն հայտնել են, որ ՈՉ-ի շտաբին օժանդակելու են իրենց հանձնաժողովականներով․․․


Էսօր ԱԺՄ-ն էլ իրա Վազգեն Մանուկյանով բոյկոտի հայտարարություն արեց։ Ոչխարն ասում ա հանրաքվեն հակաժողովրդական ա ․․․․  :LOL:  Էս ՈՉ-ից ու բոյկոտից սկսում ա լուրջ մեռելահոտ գալ։

----------

Chuk (22.02.2020), Quyr Qery (25.02.2020), Varzor (23.02.2020), Աթեիստ (22.02.2020), Գաղթական (22.02.2020), Ներսես_AM (23.02.2020), Շինարար (22.02.2020), Վիշապ (23.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ստեղ նայեք ...
> http://www.parliament.am/legislation...=6886&lang=arm
> http://www.parliament.am/law_docs_7/...opokhutyun.pdf


Ոնց որ ավելի վատա` էդքան ռեսուրս էս մի կետի համար?

Ստեղ նաև պոտենցյալ վտանգ կա: Կարող է ձևավորվել մի ՍԴ, որն արդեն հալած յուղի պես դաբրո կտա հետագայում ներկայացվող փոփոխություններին, որոնց մասին, ի դեպ դեռ չգիտենք:
ԻՀԿ, սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների թիմը պիտի որ արդեն վաղուց ձևավորված լիներ ու քրտնաջան աշխատեր, արդյունքները բացելով քննարկման համար: Ու հիմա հաստատ ավելի շատ բա կարող էինք մարսած լինել ու փոփոխել, քան թե էդ մի քնձռոտ 213 հոդվածը:

Իսկ եթե մի փոքր էլ իմ ոճի մեջ ասեմ, ապա պիտի չեղյալ հայտարարվեն 2005թ. և հաջորդիվ կատարված բոլոր փոփոխությունները` բոլորը կեղծված արդյունքներ են (եթե էդ գործը քննվի մեկը ես հաստատ չեմ խորշի իմ ունեցած տեղեկատվությունը տրամադրել), հետ պիտի վերադառնան մինչև 2005թ. գործող սահմանադրությանը: Նոր դրանից հետո արդեն փոփոխությունների փաթեթ, հանրաքվեներ և այլն:

Իսկ հիմա ինչ? Կեղծիքներով ընդունված ոչ լեգիտիմ սահմանադրությունը լեգիտիմացնում ենք փոփոխություններ կատարելով???  :Shok:

----------

Lion (23.02.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ոնց որ ավելի վատա` էդքան ռեսուրս էս մի կետի համար?
> 
> Ստեղ նաև պոտենցյալ վտանգ կա: Կարող է ձևավորվել մի ՍԴ, որն արդեն հալած յուղի պես դաբրո կտա հետագայում ներկայացվող փոփոխություններին, որոնց մասին, ի դեպ դեռ չգիտենք:
> ԻՀԿ, սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների թիմը պիտի որ արդեն վաղուց ձևավորված լիներ ու քրտնաջան աշխատեր, արդյունքները բացելով քննարկման համար: Ու հիմա հաստատ ավելի շատ բա կարող էինք մարսած լինել ու փոփոխել, քան թե էդ մի քնձռոտ 213 հոդվածը:
> 
> Իսկ եթե մի փոքր էլ իմ ոճի մեջ ասեմ, ապա պիտի չեղյալ հայտարարվեն 2005թ. և հաջորդիվ կատարված բոլոր փոփոխությունները` բոլորը կեղծված արդյունքներ են (եթե էդ գործը քննվի մեկը ես հաստատ չեմ խորշի իմ ունեցած տեղեկատվությունը տրամադրել), հետ պիտի վերադառնան մինչև 2005թ. գործող սահմանադրությանը: Նոր դրանից հետո արդեն փոփոխությունների փաթեթ, հանրաքվեներ և այլն:
> 
> Իսկ հիմա ինչ? Կեղծիքներով ընդունված ոչ լեգիտիմ սահմանադրությունը լեգիտիմացնում ենք փոփոխություններ կատարելով???


Մարդը չի ալարել գրել ա, մի հատ էլ կարդա

https://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/...=1#post2599662

Ցանկացած այլ փոփոխության դաբորն պիտի տա ՍԴ–ն, դրա համար առաջին քայլով լուծվում ա ՍԴ–ի հարցը, որից հետո արդեն մնացածը։ Դժվար բան չի ոնց որ, բայց ամեն երկու օրը մեկ էս հարցը նորից մեջտեղ ա գալիս։

----------


## Varzor

> Մարդը չի ալարել գրել ա, մի հատ էլ կարդա
> 
> https://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/...=1#post2599662
> 
> Ցանկացած այլ փոփոխության դաբորն պիտի տա ՍԴ–ն, դրա համար առաջին քայլով լուծվում ա ՍԴ–ի հարցը, որից հետո արդեն մնացածը։ Դժվար բան չի ոնց որ, բայց ամեն երկու օրը մեկ էս հարցը նորից մեջտեղ ա գալիս։


Էդ իմ գրածի հետ ինչ կապ ուներ, որ խելոք խորհուրդներ ես տալիս?  :Smile: 

Մարդը չի ալարել հղումները դրելա` նորից կարդա:



> Ստեղ նայեք ...
> http://www.parliament.am/legislation...=6886&lang=arm
> http://www.parliament.am/law_docs_7/...opokhutyun.pdf


Ստեղ որտեղ ես տեսնում այն կետը, որ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների առաջարկներն այլևս ՍԴ չեն ներկայացվելու? Որտեղ?
Ոնց որ թե խոսքը մենակ ՍԴ-ն ցրելու և նորը հավաքելու մասին է  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Էդ իմ գրածի հետ ինչ կապ ուներ, որ խելոք խորհուրդներ ես տալիս? 
> 
> Մարդը չի ալարել հղումները դրելա` նորից կարդա:
> 
> 
> Ստեղ որտեղ ես տեսնում այն կետը, որ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների առաջարկներն այլևս ՍԴ չեն ներկայացվելու? Որտեղ?
> Ոնց որ թե խոսքը մենակ ՍԴ-ն ցրելու և նորը հավաքելու մասին է


էն կապն ունի որ սաղ խառնում ես իրար։ Ներկայումս ցանկացած ուրիշ կետ եթե դնեն հանրաքվեի պիտի ստանա ներկա ՍԴ–ի դաբռոն։ Երբ որ նոր, լեգիտիմ ՍԴ կհավաքվի էն ժամանակ նա դաբրո կտա, կամ չի տա ա,բ,գ․․․ հոդվածները փոխելու, որոնց մեջ կարող ա լինի կամ չլինի «սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների առաջարկներն այլևս ՍԴ չներկայացնելը»‎։

----------


## Varzor

> էն կապն ունի որ սաղ խառնում ես իրար։ Ներկայումս ցանկացած ուրիշ կետ եթե դնեն հանրաքվեի պիտի ստանա ներկա ՍԴ–ի դաբռոն։ Երբ որ նոր, լեգիտիմ ՍԴ կհավաքվի էն ժամանակ նա դաբրո կտա, կամ չի տա ա,բ,գ․․․ հոդվածները փոխելու, որոնց մեջ կարող ա լինի կամ չլինի «սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների առաջարկներն այլևս ՍԴ չներկայացնելը»‎։


Եղբայր, կամ ուշադիր չես, կամ էլ իրոք խառնում ես իրար  :Smile: 
Գրառումս, որին հակադարձեցիր 


> Ոնց որ ավելի վատա` էդքան ռեսուրս էս մի կետի համար? ...


Ավելի պարզ ձևակերպեմ.
1. Ինչն է խանգարում մի անգամից մի քանի կետ դնել հանրաքվեի? Եթե մեկ կետ կարելի է, ապա կարելի է նաև մի քանի կետ կամ թեկուզ ամբողջը:
2. Ինչ երաշխիք կա, որ ՍԴ-ն փոխելուց հետո կիրականացվեն մյուս ակնկալվող փոփոխությունները` այն փոփոխությունները, որոնք ոչ թե միայն իշխող ուժին են ձեռնտու, այլ երկրին:
3. Արդյոք չի ստացվում, որ այս քայլով լեգիտիմացնում ենք ոչ լեգիտիմ (դեռևս 2005թ.-ից կեղծիքներով ընդունված) սամանադրությունը:

Նորից նշեմ, որ նոր ձևավորված ՍԴ-ի անաչառությունը խիստ կախված է լինելու տիրող քաղաքական հարաբերակցությւնից, որն այս պահին բացահայտ իշխող ուժի կողմն է:

Հ.Գ.
Մի տեսակ հավեսին հնարք-խաբքի է նման.
Սահմանադրության փոփոխության առաջարկներին ներկայումս պիտի "հավանություն" տա ՍԴ-ն, դրա համար էլ հիմա փոխում ենք սահմանադրությունը, որ փոխենք ՍԴ-ն, որ նոր ՍԴ-ն "հավանություն" տա հետագա փոփոխություններին  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Եղբայր, կամ ուշադիր չես, կամ էլ իրոք խառնում ես իրար 
> Գրառումս, որին հակադարձեցիր 
> Ավելի պարզ ձևակերպեմ.
> 1. Ինչն է խանգարում մի անգամից մի քանի կետ դնել հանրաքվեի? Եթե մեկ կետ կարելի է, ապա կարելի է նաև մի քանի կետ կամ թեկուզ ամբողջը:
> 2. Ինչ երաշխիք կա, որ ՍԴ-ն փոխելուց հետո կիրականացվեն մյուս ակնկալվող փոփոխությունները` այն փոփոխությունները, որոնք ոչ թե միայն իշխող ուժին են ձեռնտու, այլ երկրին:
> 3. Արդյոք չի ստացվում, որ այս քայլով լեգիտիմացնում ենք ոչ լեգիտիմ (դեռևս 2005թ.-ից կեղծիքներով ընդունված) սամանադրությունը:
> 
> Նորից նշեմ, որ նոր ձևավորված ՍԴ-ի անաչառությունը խիստ կախված է լինելու տիրող քաղաքական հարաբերակցությւնից, որն այս պահին բացահայտ իշխող ուժի կողմն է:
> 
> ...


1. Արդեն երրորդ գրառման մեջ եմ գրում։ Խանգարում ա ՍԴ–ի ներկայից կազմը, որ կարա ամիսներով տանի–բերի, պրոցեսը քարկապ քցի‎։
2. Երաշխիք չկա‎, գա գործող իշխանության խոստում ու արդեն կազմված հանձնաժողով որը փոփոխությունների հարցով զբաղվում ա։ https://www.azatutyun.am/a/30447164.html
3. Փիլիսոփոյական հարց ես տալիս։ Կարանք 1995–ի սահմանադրությունն էլ ասենք կեղծիքներով ա ընդունված ու հայտարարենք, որ մենք սահմանադրություն չունենք ու չենք էլ ունեցել‎։ Սաղ օրենքներն էլ հետը ջրենք գնա, հայտարարենք անարխիա, ցրենք ԱԺն ու կառավարությունը մինչև ազգովի նոր սահմանադրություն կգրենք, կքվեարկենք ու նոր ընտրություններ կանենք։ Ինչ կա էդ ա, սահմանադրությունը հեչ անելուց ոչ մեկիս ոչ տաք ա լինելու, ոչ սառը‎։ Կարանք բարոյական հաղթանակ տանենք անարդարության դեմ։ Ավելի լուրջ ա ըստ իս, ինչ կա դրա վրա աշխատել, գնալ առաջ։ Իհարկե եթե կոնկրետ մեղադրանքներ ունես կոնկրետ ընտրակեղծարարների դեմ, կարող ես հաղորդագրություն ներկայացնես պատկան մարմիններին գործ հարուցեն, եթե իհարկե վաղեմության ժամկետը արդեն չի անցել։

----------

Varzor (25.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> 1. Արդեն երրորդ գրառման մեջ եմ գրում։ Խանգարում ա ՍԴ–ի ներկայից կազմը, որ կարա ամիսներով տանի–բերի, պրոցեսը քարկապ քցի‎։
> 2. Երաշխիք չկա‎, գա գործող իշխանության խոստում ու արդեն կազմված հանձնաժողով որը փոփոխությունների հարցով զբաղվում ա։ https://www.azatutyun.am/a/30447164.html
> 3. Փիլիսոփոյական հարց ես տալիս։ Կարանք 1995–ի սահմանադրությունն էլ ասենք կեղծիքներով ա ընդունված ու հայտարարենք, որ մենք սահմանադրություն չունենք ու չենք էլ ունեցել‎։ Սաղ օրենքներն էլ հետը ջրենք գնա, հայտարարենք անարխիա, ցրենք ԱԺն ու կառավարությունը մինչև ազգովի նոր սահմանադրություն կգրենք, կքվեարկենք ու նոր ընտրություններ կանենք։ Ինչ կա էդ ա, սահմանադրությունը հեչ անելուց ոչ մեկիս ոչ տաք ա լինելու, ոչ սառը‎։ Կարանք բարոյական հաղթանակ տանենք անարդարության դեմ։ Ավելի լուրջ ա ըստ իս, ինչ կա դրա վրա աշխատել, գնալ առաջ։ Իհարկե եթե կոնկրետ մեղադրանքներ ունես կոնկրետ ընտրակեղծարարների դեմ, կարող ես հաղորդագրություն ներկայացնես պատկան մարմիններին գործ հարուցեն, եթե իհարկե վաղեմության ժամկետը արդեն չի անցել։


1. Ավելի է նման հնարքի: Այսինքն մի կետի փոփոխությունը (այն էլ ինչ կետի) շրջանցենք, որովհետև խանգարում է, հետո չի խանգարելու` քարկապ չի գցելու: Թերի տրամաբանական հիմնավորում է, բայց անցանք առաջ
2. Երաշխիք չկա, այսինքն` բավականին մեծ ռիսկ այնուամենայնիվ կա: Ի դեպ, հանձնաժողովի անդամների դեմքերին նայում եմ, մեղմ ասած, գյաջ ըլնեմ ...  :Lol2: 
3. Ապեր, փիլիսոփայական չի` լրիվ իրականա: Երևի հիշեցնեմ, որ ներկայիս սահմանադրության "ինչ-որ մեկի հագով կարված լինելու" մտքի հեղինակը ես չեմ  :Wink: 

Մի խոսքով. միայն սահմանադրության մեկ կետի փոփոխության համար հանրաքվեն ռեսուրսների ոչ արդյունավետ գործածում է, էլ չեմ ասում, որ քաղաքական ավանտյուրայի հոտ է գալիս:
Կապրենք, կտեսնենք  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> 2. Ինչ երաշխիք կա, որ ՍԴ-ն փոխելուց հետո կիրականացվեն մյուս ակնկալվող փոփոխությունները` այն փոփոխությունները, որոնք ոչ թե միայն իշխող ուժին են ձեռնտու, այլ երկրին:


Ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա ու ընդհանրապես քաղաքականության մեջ տենց երաշխիքներ չեն կարող լինել։ Բայց բոլոր իրավաբանական խճճված մեկնաբանությունները թողելով մի կողմ, մի բան պարզ ա․ հանրաքվեում «ոչ»–ի հաղթանակը նախկին ռեժիմի ռևանշի հնարավորությունը էականորեն մեծացնելու ա։ «Այո»–ի հաղթանակը *շանս* ա տալու առաջ շարժվել ու ամեն քայլափոխի չլռվել Սերժի ՍԴ–ի սարքած իրավաբանական ծուղակների մեջ։ 
Էս փոփոխությունները իհարկե իշխող ուժին ուժեղացնելու են։ Հարցնում ես ի՞նչ երաշխիք կա, որ իշխող ուժին ձեռնտու լինելը երկրին էլ ա ձեռնտու լինելու։ Չկա ոչ մի երաշխիք, բայց եթե պիտի ստավկա անեմ կա՛մ նախկին ռեժիմի, կա՛մ Նիկոլի թիմի վրա, առանց երկմտելու ընտրում եմ Նիկոլի թիմը։ Իսկ էս պահին ընտրությունը հենց էդ երկուսի մեջ ա, ու էդ ընտրությունը արտահայտելու եղած ձևը հանրաքվեին «այո» կամ «ոչ» ասելն ա։ ՈՒ չէ՛, չկա հանրաքվեին չգնալու քո ասած զեբր տարբերակը, որովհետև արդեն բազմիցս ասվել ա․ «այո»–ն սենց թե նենց «ոչ»–ից շատ ա լինելու, նենց որ «Այո»–ի պարտությունը միայն հնարավոր ա ընտրելու իրավունք ունեցողների 25%–ի քանակին չձգելու դեպքում, ինչը ահագին հավանական ա ու էդ առումով քվեարկության չգնալն ու գնալ «ոչ» ասելը հավասարազոր ու գործնականում նույնական են։ ՈՒ հենց էդ պատճառով ա, որ նախկին ռեժիմին ծառայող բոլոր ուժերը, էդ թվում՝ ԼՀԿ–ն, կպած բոյկոտում են հանրաքվեն՝ մարդա մի պատճառաբանություն բերելով։ Որովհետև շատ ավելի հեշտ ա ժողովրդին համոզել, որ չգնան հանրաքվեի, քան որ գնան ու «ոչ» ասեն։ Մինչդեռ գործնականում էդ երկու տարբերակն էլ լրիվ նույն էֆեկտն ունեն հանրահավաքի ելքի վրա։ 

Իսկ հանրաքվեն արդեն որոշված ա, հանրաքվեի դրվող հարցը արդեն որոշված ա՝ եթե ուզենք էլ փոխել հնարավոր չի․ էդ առումով արդեն ակտուալ էլ չի քննարկել՝ արժե՞ր հանրաքվե անել, թե՝ չէ, արժե՞ր էդ ծախսը անել էս մի հարցի համար, թե՝ չէ։ Էս պահին ակտուալ հարցը էս ա․ Գնալ «Այո» քվեարկե՞լ, թե՝ չէ։  Եթե ինձ եք հարցնում, ապա միանշանակ՝ «Այո»։ Եթե իհարկե Սերժի ու Քոչի ֆանատ չեք։


Հ․ Գ․
ՈՒ անկախ նրանից թե ում ազդեցութան տակ ա լինելու կամ չլինելու ՍԴ–ն, ամեն դեպքում էս փոփոխությունը առնվազն մի օբյեկտիվ դրական հետևանք ունի․ ՍԴ անդամները ընտրվելու են 12 տարով, ոչ թե հավերժ մնալու են գահին, ոնց հիմա ա։

----------

Արէա (28.02.2020), Տրիբուն (25.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա ու ընդհանրապես քաղաքականության մեջ տենց երաշխիքներ չեն կարող լինել։ Բայց բոլոր իրավաբանական խճճված մեկնաբանությունները թողելով մի կողմ, մի բան պարզ ա․ հանրաքվեում «ոչ»–ի հաղթանակը նախկին ռեժիմի ռևանշի հնարավորությունը էականորեն մեծացնելու ա։ «Այո»–ի հաղթանակը *շանս* ա տալու առաջ շարժվել ու ամեն քայլափոխի չլռվել Սերժի ՍԴ–ի սարքած իրավաբանական ծուղակների մեջ։ 
> Էս փոփոխությունները իհարկե իշխող ուժին ուժեղացնելու են։ Հարցնում ես ի՞նչ երաշխիք կա, որ իշխող ուժին ձեռնտու լինելը երկրին էլ ա ձեռնտու լինելու։ Չկա ոչ մի երաշխիք, բայց եթե պիտի ստավկա անեմ կա՛մ նախկին ռեժիմի, կա՛մ Նիկոլի թիմի վրա, առանց երկմտելու ընտրում եմ Նիկոլի թիմը։ Իսկ էս պահին ընտրությունը հենց էդ երկուսի մեջ ա, ու էդ ընտրությունը արտահայտելու եղած ձևը հանրաքվեին «այո» կամ «ոչ» ասելն ա։ ՈՒ չէ՛, չկա հանրաքվեին չգնալու քո ասած զեբր տարբերակը, որովհետև արդեն բազմիցս ասվել ա․ «այո»–ն սենց թե նենց «ոչ»–ից շատ ա լինելու, նենց որ «Այո»–ի պարտությունը միայն հնարավոր ա ընտրելու իրավունք ունեցողների 25%–ի քանակին չձգելու դեպքում, ինչը ահագին հավանական ա ու էդ առումով *քվեարկության չգնալն ու գնալ «ոչ» ասելը հավասարազոր ու գործնականում նույնական են։* ՈՒ հենց էդ պատճառով ա, որ նախկին ռեժիմին ծառայող բոլոր ուժերը, էդ թվում՝ ԼՀԿ–ն, կպած բոյկոտում են հանրաքվեն՝ մարդա մի պատճառաբանություն բերելով։ Որովհետև շատ ավելի հեշտ ա ժողովրդին համոզել, որ չգնան հանրաքվեի, քան որ գնան ու «ոչ» ասեն։ Մինչդեռ գործնականում էդ երկու տարբերակն էլ լրիվ նույն էֆեկտն ունեն հանրահավաքի ելքի վրա։ 
> 
> Իսկ հանրաքվեն արդեն որոշված ա, հանրաքվեի դրվող հարցը արդեն որոշված ա՝ եթե ուզենք էլ փոխել հնարավոր չի․ էդ առումով արդեն ակտուալ էլ չի քննարկել՝ արժե՞ր հանրաքվե անել, թե՝ չէ, արժե՞ր էդ ծախսը անել էս մի հարցի համար, թե՝ չէ։ Էս պահին ակտուալ հարցը էս ա․ Գնալ «Այո» քվեարկե՞լ, թե՝ չէ։  Եթե ինձ եք հարցնում, *ապա միանշանակ՝ «Այո»։ Եթե իհարկե Սերժի ու Քոչի ֆանատ չեք։*
> 
> 
> Հ․ Գ․
> ՈՒ անկախ նրանից թե ում ազդեցութան տակ ա լինելու կամ չլինելու ՍԴ–ն, ամեն դեպքում էս փոփոխությունը առնվազն մի օբյեկտիվ դրական հետևանք ունի․ ՍԴ անդամները ընտրվելու են 12 տարով, ոչ թե հավերժ մնալու են գահին, ոնց հիմա ա։


Լավ է ասված, բացի ընդգածս մասերից` պարզ սադրանքահնարքներ  :Wink: 

Ինչու փոխել հնարավոր չէ? Էդ մասը չհասկացա: Օրենսդրական, թե քաղաքական կամքի խնդիրներ կան?

Ինձ համար ակնհայտ է, որ "Այո" ասողները գնալու են ու "Ոչ" ասողներից շատ են լինելու: Բայց արի ու տես, որ մտավախություն կա, որ քվորում չի ապահովվելու: Իրերի նման բաշխվածության պարագայում գնալ և "ոչ" ասելով ակնհայտ ջուր ես լցնում "այո" ասողների ջրաղացին` քվորում ես ապահովում: Ուրեմն պետք չի մոլորեցնել, թե չգնալն ու "ոչ" ասելը հավասարազոր են` դա մոլորեցնող հնարքի է նման:

Այ ամենամեծ սառը ցնցուղը, ես կասեի ֆիասկոն, հենց այն կլինի, որ մեկ և կես տարի առաջ փայլուն հաղթանակ տարած քաղաքական ուժը չկարողանա իր առաջարկի համար անհրաժեշտ քվորում ապահովել: Եթե նման բան տեղի ունենա, ապա դա ավելի իրական կներկայացնի ժողովրդի տրամադրվածությունն ու վստահության մակարդակը, քան թե մի կերպ, սև ու սպիտակ անելով, թասիբի քցելով, նաև այլ պրիմիտիվ հնարքներով տարած հաղթանակը:

Հ.Գ.
Կարծում եմ, որ էդ քվորումի չապահովելու վտանգը պրակտիկորեն գոյություն չունի: "Այո" ասողները թող հանգիստ լինեն, բայց դե արխային էլ չընկնեն` էդ "այո"-ի պատասխանը էլի բոլորովս ենք տալու:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> 1. Ավելի է նման հնարքի: Այսինքն մի կետի փոփոխությունը (այն էլ ինչ կետի) շրջանցենք, որովհետև խանգարում է, հետո չի խանգարելու` քարկապ չի գցելու: Թերի տրամաբանական հիմնավորում է, բայց անցանք առաջ
> 2. Երաշխիք չկա, այսինքն` բավականին մեծ ռիսկ այնուամենայնիվ կա: Ի դեպ, հանձնաժողովի անդամների դեմքերին նայում եմ, մեղմ ասած, գյաջ ըլնեմ ... 
> 3. Ապեր, փիլիսոփայական չի` լրիվ իրականա: Երևի հիշեցնեմ, որ ներկայիս սահմանադրության "ինչ-որ մեկի հագով կարված լինելու" մտքի հեղինակը ես չեմ 
> 
> Մի խոսքով. միայն սահմանադրության մեկ կետի փոփոխության համար հանրաքվեն ռեսուրսների ոչ արդյունավետ գործածում է, էլ չեմ ասում, որ քաղաքական ավանտյուրայի հոտ է գալիս:
> Կապրենք, կտեսնենք


1. Նորից եմ կրկնում հարցը կետը չի, հարցը 35 տարով ՍԴ–ն ուզուրպացրած մարդկանց խումբն ա, որ բոլոր հնարավոր և անհնար բաներն անելու են, Սահմանադրության ու Դատական համակարգի փոփոխությունները վիժեցնելու, վատագույն դեպքում ձգձգելու համար։ Նոր ՍԴ դատավորները ընտրվելու են 12 տարի ժամկետով ու հուսանք որ խելքը գլխին մարդիկ կլինեն։ Ինչ էլ լինի հիմիկվա վիճակից վատ չի լինելու, նենց որ էն թեզը «թե գառանտիա չկա, բան չանենք» կամ «կանգնացնենք պատի տակ, գյուլլենք» չի անցնում։
2. Արշակը հանգամանալից գրեց‎‎։
3. «ինչ-որ մեկի հագով կարված լինելու» մտքից ոչ ոք կարծես չի հրաժարվել։ Բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ ինչ կա հիմա պետք ա հայտարարենք առ–ոչինչ ու սկսենք զրոյից։ Էդ միտքդ մոտավորապես նույնն ա ինչ որ դասական ուղղագրության կողմնակիցները ասում են, Աբեղյանը հատուկ ա մեր լեզուն աղավաղել Սովետների ցուցումով, եկենք սաղ վառենք թափենք հետ գնանք դասական ուղղագրության, ընդեղից նորից սկսենք։ Ինչ ես կարծում խելո՞ք միտք ա։ Կամ որ քրիստենությունն ընդունեցինք տերտերներն ասեցին «իյա էս ում հագով եք էս սաղ առասպելաբանությունը կարել» վառում ենք ամեն ինչ ու սկսում ենք զրոյից։ Դուրդ գալի՞ս ա հետևանքները։ 
ՈՒ ընդհանրապես ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում էդ հետ գնալը։ Կոմպյուտերային խաղ չի, որ հետ գնանք 2005–ի սեյվ տված տեղից նորից խաղանք‎։ Սաղ դրանից հետո ընտրված օրենքները իրանց հետևանքներով ո՞նց ենք հետ տալու։ Էդ դեպքում ոչ Նիկոլն ա վարչապետ լինելու, ոչ ԱԺ–ն, ոչ դրանից հետո ընդունված միջազգային համաձայնագրերը և այլն։ Վարչապետ ու նախագահ չենք ունենալու ու նոր նախագահ ընտրելու համար էլ տեխնիկապես ոչ ոք չի լինելու, որ 2005–ից առաջ եղած օրենքներով նախագահական ընտրություններ ու մնացած թաշախուստը կազմակերպի  :LOL:  Քոչարյանին ենք բանտից հանելու ասենք «հոպար մի բան արա կյանքը շարունակվի էլի»

Կեղծված սահմանադրությունները հեչ անելու միակ հնարավոր ձևը էն ա, որ նոր սահմանադրություն գրվի ու հանրաքվեի դրվի։ Ինչն էլ անում են, բայց դե նոր սահմանադրություն գրելը մի քանի տարի կտևի, իսկ մինչև էդ ապրել ա պետք։

----------

Արշակ (25.02.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Լավ է ասված, բացի ընդգածս մասերից` պարզ սադրանքահնարքներ 
> 
> Ինչու փոխել հնարավոր չէ? Էդ մասը չհասկացա: Օրենսդրական, թե քաղաքական կամքի խնդիրներ կան?
> 
> Ինձ համար ակնհայտ է, որ "Այո" ասողները գնալու են ու "Ոչ" ասողներից շատ են լինելու: Բայց արի ու տես, որ մտավախություն կա, որ քվորում չի ապահովվելու: Իրերի նման բաշխվածության պարագայում գնալ և "ոչ" ասելով ակնհայտ ջուր ես լցնում "այո" ասողների ջրաղացին` քվորում ես ապահովում: Ուրեմն պետք չի մոլորեցնել, թե չգնալն ու "ոչ" ասելը հավասարազոր են` դա մոլորեցնող հնարքի է նման:
> 
> Այ ամենամեծ սառը ցնցուղը, ես կասեի ֆիասկոն, հենց այն կլինի, որ մեկ և կես տարի առաջ փայլուն հաղթանակ տարած քաղաքական ուժը չկարողանա իր առաջարկի համար անհրաժեշտ քվորում ապահովել: Եթե նման բան տեղի ունենա, ապա դա ավելի իրական կներկայացնի ժողովրդի տրամադրվածությունն ու վստահության մակարդակը, քան թե մի կերպ, սև ու սպիտակ անելով, թասիբի քցելով, նաև այլ պրիմիտիվ հնարքներով տարած հաղթանակը:
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Կարծում եմ, որ էդ քվորումի չապահովելու վտանգը պրակտիկորեն գոյություն չունի: "Այո" ասողները թող հանգիստ լինեն, բայց դե արխային էլ չընկնեն` էդ "այո"-ի պատասխանը էլի բոլորովս ենք տալու:


Լավ չես հասկացել օրենքը, դրա համար էլ սադրանքահնարք ա թվում  :Smile:  

_«Հանրաքվեի դրված ակտն ընդունվում է, եթե դրան կողմ է քվեարկել հանրաքվեի մասնակիցների կեսից ավելին, բայց ոչ պակաս, քան հանրաքվեներին մասնակցելու իրավունք ունեցող քաղաքացիների մեկ քառորդը»։
_Այսինքն՝ ոչ թե «Այո» ու «ոչ» քվեարկողները միասին պիտի քվեարկելու իրավունք ունեցողների առնվազն 25%–ը լինեն, այլ միայն «Այո»–ն պիտի քվեարկելու իրավունք ունեցողների առնվազն 25%–ը լինի։ Այսինքն՝ գնալ «ոչ» ասելով քվորում չես ապահովում ու «այո»–ի ջրաղացին ոչ մի ջուր էլ չես լցնում։ Ասում եմ՝ քվորումի առումով «ոչ»–ն ու չգնալը նույն հաշիվն ա  :Smile:  




> Ինչու փոխել հնարավոր չէ? Էդ մասը չհասկացա: Օրենսդրական, թե քաղաքական կամքի խնդիրներ կան?


Դե նախ կարծում եմ հանրաքվեն չեղարկելու օրենսդրական հնարավորություն այլևս չկա, երկրորդն էլ, հո դեբիլ չե՞ն, որ էսքանից հետո հետ կանչեն։ Մի խոսքով, փաստացի հանրաքվեն հեչ անելը չլնող բան ա։ Հետևաբար մեզ մնում ա կամ գնալ «Այո» ասել, կամ «Այո» չասել (թե ինչ ձևով ես պատրաստվում «Այո» չասել, էդ արդեն քո ճաշակով, նայած ոնց քեզ ավելի խելացի կզգաս  :LOL:  )

----------

Varzor (25.02.2020), Ներսես_AM (25.02.2020), Տրիբուն (25.02.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Հ.Գ.
> Կարծում եմ, որ էդ քվորումի չապահովելու վտանգը պրակտիկորեն գոյություն չունի: "Այո" ասողները թող հանգիստ լինեն, բայց դե արխային էլ չընկնեն` էդ "այո"-ի պատասխանը էլի բոլորովս ենք տալու:


Իսկ քվորում չապահովելու վտանգը, ինչպես արդեն բազմիցս հիմնավորեցի, ահագին էլ մեծ ա։ Նախորդ ընտրություններին Իմ Քայլին ընտրել ա մոտ 800K հոգի։ «Այո»–ի անցնելու համար պետք ա «այո» ասի առնվազն 650K քաղաքացի։ Հաշվի առնելով, որ հանրաքվեների մարդիկ ավելի քիչ են գնում ու լիքը մարդ էլ, քո պես, քվեարկության օրենքը լավ չհասկանալով կմտածի, որ Այո–ի չանցնելու վտանգ չկա ու չի գնա քվեարկության, ահագին հնարավոր ա, որ 650K–ից քիչ լինեն «այո» քվեարկողները ու չանցնի։ Նաև հաշվի որ առնես, որ թեկուզ քիչ, բայց հիասթափվածներ էլ կլինեն, որ նախկինում Նիկոլին էին ընտրել, բայց հետո Միշիկ մեդիայի տակ են մնացել․․․ մի խոսքով՝ դու քո հաշիվն արա։

----------

Աթեիստ (25.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... Ներկայումս ցանկացած ուրիշ կետ եթե դնեն հանրաքվեի պիտի ստանա ներկա ՍԴ–ի դաբռոն։ ...


Չի կարող էդպիսի բան լինել։ Մի խառնեք օրենքներն ու որոշումները սահմանադրության հոդվածների հետ։ ՍԴ-ն չի կարող սահմանադրության որևէ հոդված փոխելու համար դաբռո տալ կամ չտալ, դա աբսուրդ ա, էդ ոնց որ իրենք իրենց դաբռո տան։ Սահմանդրությունը կարելի էր ծերից ծեր փոխել, առանց որևէ խնդիր ունենալու ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես առաջին անգամ ընդունվել է ցանկացած սահմանադրություն։ Սահմանադրության միակ ընդունողն ու չընդունողը, դաբռոն տվողն ու չտվողը ժողովուրդն ա։ Դրա համար խելքը գլխին սահմանադրությունները սկսվում են «we the people» նախաբանով, որ ժողովուրդը չմոլորվի  :LOL:  Էդ բացթողումը օրինակ Արցախի սահմանադրությունը չունի:
Ու իրական թեման էդ 6-7 հոգուն փոխելու թեման է, այսինքն իշխանափոխությունը ավարտին հասցնելը, հարյուր տոկոսանոց անասուններին փոխելը կարողա-պատահի-ոչ-անասուններով, դե յուրե հեղափոխություն որպես այդպիսին դեռ տեղի չի ունեցել: 
Ինչը սակայն չի նշանակում, որ «այո» քվեարկելը սխալ է, ուղղակի եսիմ ինչ մի կը․․․ կարգին բան չի փոխվում սրանով երկրում։

----------

Varzor (25.02.2020)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Շատ դժվար է լինելու էս հանրաքվեն անցկացնել Նիկոլենց համար: Բայց սաղ հեչ, մտածում եմ էտ անտերների մեջ ոչ մի արժանապատվություն ունեցող մարդ չկա՞, ոչ մի բարոյականություն բառը լսած մարդ չկա՞:
Բա էն 1895 տարեկան Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, կամ Դավիթը Շահնազարյանը, ասա, գնացեք ձեր ծերությունը վայելեք թոռներիդ հետ, ինչի համար եք էդքան աննպատակ հայհոյանք ուտում, կարելի ա չէ, մի քիչ թասիբ ունենալ:

Հա, մեկ էլ Դերժավայում սաղ աշխատողներին ստիպում են գնալ Սերժի դատերին ու Քոչի ոնց-որ: :/

----------

Varzor (25.02.2020), Աթեիստ (25.02.2020), Արշակ (25.02.2020), Տրիբուն (25.02.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Չի կարող էդպիսի բան լինել։ Մի խառնեք օրենքներն ու որոշումները սահմանադրության հոդվածների հետ։ ՍԴ-ն չի կարող սահմանադրության որևէ հոդված փոխելու համար դաբռո տալ կամ չտալ, դա աբսուրդ ա, էդ ոնց որ իրենք իրենց դաբռո տան։ Սահմանդրությունը կարելի էր ծերից ծեր փոխել, առանց որևէ խնդիր ունենալու ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես առաջին անգամ ընդունվել է ցանկացած սահմանադրություն։ Սահմանադրության միակ ընդունողն ու չընդունողը, դաբռոն տվողն ու չտվողը ժողովուրդն ա։ Դրա համար խելքը գլխին սահմանադրությունները սկսվում են «we the people» նախաբանով, որ ժողովուրդը չմոլորվի  Էդ բացթողումը օրինակ Արցախի սահմանադրությունը չունի:
> Ու իրական թեման էդ 6-7 հոգուն փոխելու թեման է, այսինքն իշխանափոխությունը ավարտին հասցնելը, հարյուր տոկոսանոց անասուններին փոխելը կարողա-պատահի-ոչ-անասուններով, դե յուրե հեղափոխություն որպես այդպիսին դեռ տեղի չի ունեցել: 
> Ինչը սակայն չի նշանակում, որ «այո» քվեարկելը սխալ է, ուղղակի եսիմ ինչ մի կը․․․ կարգին բան չի փոխվում սրանով երկրում։


Ձյաձ խնդրում եմ գնա բաց ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 168 հոդվածի երկրորդ կետը https://www.arlis.am/DocumentView.aspx?DocID=102510




> Հոդված 168. Սահմանադրական դատարանի լիազորությունները
> 
> Սահմանադրական դատարանը Սահմանադրական դատարանի մասին օրենքով սահմանված կարգով՝
> 
> 2) մինչեւ Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունների նախագծի, ինչպես նաեւ հանրաքվեի դրվող իրավական ակտերի նախագծերի ընդունումը որոշում է դրանց համապատասխանությունը Սահմանադրությանը.


ՈՒ հիմա խնդրում եմ երկու բառով նկարագրի սա, այլ բառերով քան «դաբրո ստանալ»։ Կարող ես հայտարարես որ, դա աբսուրդ ա, տենց բան չի կարա լինի, ու միանաս Վարզորին աշխարհը 2005 թվի բեքափին ռոլբեք անելու գործի։ Դրանից ոչ մի բան չի փոխվի։ Կա էն ինչ կա, պիտի հերթով քայլերով անցնել առաջ։

----------

Աթեիստ (25.02.2020), Տրիբուն (25.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ձյաձ խնդրում եմ գնա բաց ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 168 հոդվածի երկրորդ կետը https://www.arlis.am/DocumentView.aspx?DocID=102510
> 
> 
> 
> ՈՒ հիմա խնդրում եմ երկու բառով նկարագրի սա, այլ բառերով քան «դաբրո ստանալ»։ Կարող ես հայտարարես որ, դա աբսուրդ ա, տենց բան չի կարա լինի, ու միանաս Վարզորին աշխարհը 2005 թվի բեքափին ռոլբեք անելու գործի։ Դրանից ոչ մի բան չի փոխվի։ Կա էն ինչ կա, պիտի հերթով քայլերով անցնել առաջ։


Իյա, ուզում ես ասել, որ փաստորեն բախտներս բերել է, որ Սեռժիկենք սահմանադրության մեջ ծակ են թողել, ու ՍԴ-ն շրջանցելով հանրաքվեի հնարավորություն ենք ունեցել, հա՞  :LOL:  Ասենք, որ էդ ծակը չլիներ, հիմա վյսո, էլ ոշմիբան չէինք կարող առանց Հրայրի դաբռոի փոխել, հա՞։ Մալադե՛ց, կարգին օրինապաշտ ժողովուրդ ենք։ Ես արդեն գրեմ եմ, թե ինչ կարելի է անել սահմանադրության հետ։

----------

Varzor (25.02.2020)

----------


## Chuk

> 1. Ինչն է խանգարում մի անգամից մի քանի կետ դնել հանրաքվեի? Եթե մեկ կետ կարելի է, ապա կարելի է նաև մի քանի կետ կամ թեկուզ ամբողջը:


Աշոտ ջան, ես էլ կուզեի, որ սենց մի քանի կետ դրվեր հանրաքվեի: Բայց դա անհրաժեշտ չի: Հիմա փորձեմ հիմնավորել:

Առկա Սահմանադրությունում ոչ թե մեկ-երկու, այլ լիքը անկապ կետեր կան: Դրանք բոլորը խելքի բերելու համար երկար ժամանակ ա պետք: Էդ ընթացքում էս գործող ՍԴ-ն կարա հասցնի մի քանի անթույլատրելի անասուն քայլեր անել: Այսինքն էսօր կա հրամայական էս ուզուրպացրած, նախկին իշխանություններին ենթակա կազմից ձերբազատվելու:

Դրանից հետո երկար ժամանակում, հավանաբար մինչ հաջորդ՝ հերթական ԱԺ ընտրությունները մանրամասն կմշակվի նոր Սահմանադրությունը: 

Կխանգարի գործող Սահմանադրությունը դրանք կյանքի կոչելուն. բացարձակ:

Վերցնենք հենց էն հոդվածը, որի մասին խոսել էր Ջհանգիրյանը, ես էլ մեջբերել էի: 
Եթե գործող Սահմանադրական Դատարանը կարա դրան հղվելով մերժի ցանկացած հանրաքվեի առաջարկ, ապա դա չի անի ազնիվ Սահմանադրական Դատարանը:

Որտև իրա խղճով գործող դատավորը միանգամից կֆիքսի, որ էդ հոդվածը ունի հակասություն Սահմանադրության երկրորդ հոդվածի հետ, ըստ որի ժողովուրդն ունի իրավունք հանրաքվեների, էդ թվում հանրաքվեով Սահմանադրություն փոխելու իրավունք: Հոդվածն ավելի ընդհանուր ա, բայց քննարկում եմ մեզ հուզող դեպքը: Ու իր խղճով գործող դատավորը հաշվի կառնի, որ Սահմանադրության առաջին գլուխը՝ ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱԴՐԱԿԱՆ ԿԱՐԳԻ ՀԻՄՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԸ, իր անփոխարինելի երկու գլուխներով, գերակա են մնացած բոլոր գլուխների ու հոդվածների նկատմամբ: Ու սա հնարավորություն կտա կատարելու էն խնդրահարույց հոդվածին հակասող որոշում, որտև կա ավելի գերակա հոդված:

Սա, կրկնում եմ, կանի իր խղճով ու օրենքի տառը հաշվի առնող դատավորը, ու չի անի ՍԴ անդամների էն խումբը, որն էս պահին շարունակում ա մնալ սերժառոբների գրպանում:

Ուրեմն արագ լուծելի խնդիր ա էդ կազմը փոխելը: Իսկ ընդհանուր, թերություններով Սահմանադրության փոխարեն լավ Սահմանադրություն ունենալը երկար պրոցես ա, որին հուսանք նորմալ կգնա էս իշխանությունը:

----------

Varzor (25.02.2020), Արշակ (26.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, մեկ էլ Դերժավայում սաղ աշխատողներին ստիպում են գնալ Սերժի դատերին ու Քոչի ոնց-որ: :/


Ես, որ մի տեղ գնում եմ, աշխատակիցներս հետս գալիս են. Արկադի Համբարձումյանը դատարանի բակում աջակցում է Սերժ Սարգսյանին

աաաաաա   :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (26.02.2020), Varzor (25.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Աշոտ ջան, ես էլ կուզեի, որ սենց մի քանի կետ դրվեր հանրաքվեի: Բայց դա անհրաժեշտ չի: Հիմա փորձեմ հիմնավորել:
> 
> Առկա Սահմանադրությունում ոչ թե մեկ-երկու, այլ լիքը անկապ կետեր կան: Դրանք բոլորը խելքի բերելու համար երկար ժամանակ ա պետք: Էդ ընթացքում էս գործող ՍԴ-ն կարա հասցնի մի քանի անթույլատրելի անասուն քայլեր անել: Այսինքն էսօր կա հրամայական էս ուզուրպացրած, նախկին իշխանություններին ենթակա կազմից ձերբազատվելու:
> 
> Դրանից հետո երկար ժամանակում, հավանաբար մինչ հաջորդ՝ հերթական ԱԺ ընտրությունները մանրամասն կմշակվի նոր Սահմանադրությունը: 
> 
> Կխանգարի գործող Սահմանադրությունը դրանք կյանքի կոչելուն. բացարձակ:
> 
> Վերցնենք հենց էն հոդվածը, որի մասին խոսել էր Ջհանգիրյանը, ես էլ մեջբերել էի: 
> ...


Եղբայր, այս էս արդեն խելքին ավելի մոտ դատողություններ են  :Smile: 

Ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու են խորշում հենց տենց պարզ ասելուց՝ իշխանափոխությունը շարունակվում է։ Օրենսդիրն ու գործադիրը բավականաչափ լեգիտիմ են, մնացել են ՍԴ-ն և դատական համակարգը, որպեսզի իշխանության բոլոր թևերը լեգիտիմ դառնան։
Ուղղակի հայտարարենք․ բուն նպատակը սահմանադրությունը փոխելու՝ հանրաքվեի, լեգիտիմ ՍԴ ձևավորելն է։

Արդեն հավեսով քննարկել ենք սահմանադրությունը փոխել/չփոխելու, երբ և ոնց փոխելու տարբեր կողմերը՝ էլ հետ չգնանք։ Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ փոխելու կարիքը կա։
Ինձ ուղղակի զարմացրել է այն փաստը, որ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների հանձնաժողովը կազմվել է այն ժամանակ (ստույգ կազմավորման ժամկետը չգիտեմ), երբ հարց է առաջացել, թե ինչու ենք մի կետի համար սահմանադրություն փոխում։ Շատ լավ ասեցիր, որ որակյալ սահմանադրություն ունենալու համար երկար ժամանակ է պետք։ Բա էսքան բաց թողնված ժամանակը ափսոս չէ՞ր։ Մենք էդքան ժամանակ ունե՞նք։ Էս հարցերս, բնականաբար նաև հռետորական են, բայց փաստում են, որ իշխանությունները դեռևս արդյունավետ չեն աշխատում։
Ու էլի մնում ենք քո ասած "հուսանք"-ի հույսին  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> .... Դրանք բոլորը խելքի բերելու համար երկար ժամանակ ա պետք: ....
> 
> Դրանից հետո երկար ժամանակում, հավանաբար մինչ հաջորդ՝ հերթական ԱԺ ընտրությունները մանրամասն կմշակվի նոր Սահմանադրությունը: 
> 
> .... 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանուր, թերություններով Սահմանադրության փոխարեն լավ Սահմանադրություն ունենալը երկար պրոցես ա, որին հուսանք նորմալ կգնա էս իշխանությունը:


Նահանգների Սահմանադրությունը "գրելը", այսինքն համագումարի բացումից փակում տևել է 116 օր։ Էս ուղղակի, զուտ ինֆորմացիա։

----------


## Chuk

> Նահանգների Սահմանադրությունը "գրելը", այսինքն համագումարի բացումից փակում տևել է 116 օր։ Էս ուղղակի, զուտ ինֆորմացիա։


Վիշ, լավ օրինակ չի )
Լրիվ ուրիշ տրամաբանություն, լրիվ ուրիշ աշխարհաքաղաքական իրավիճակ:

Ընդհանուր սկզբունքներ սահմանող շատ հակիրճ Սահմանադրություն ա: Հետո լիքը պապռավկեք, լիքը կարգավորումներ, որոնք Սահմանադրությամբ չեն:

Մերի տրամաբանությունն ուրիշ ա: Եթե իրանցի նման անենք, հետո լիքը ուրիշ օրենսդրական բաներ պիտի մշակենք, որոնք Ամերիկայում հարյուր տարուց ավել ա մշակվում են:

Պլյուս ընթացակարգերն են հիմա ուրիշ, սկսած ասենք միջազգային կառույցների հետ համատեղ աշխատանք անելուց, դաբռո ստանալուց, որոնք չգիտեմ թե ինչներիս ա պետք, բայց դե մտել ենք մեջը, պիտի անենք:

----------

Varzor (25.02.2020), Աթեիստ (25.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, լավ օրինակ չի )
> Լրիվ ուրիշ տրամաբանություն, լրիվ ուրիշ աշխարհաքաղաքական իրավիճակ:
> 
> Ընդհանուր սկզբունքներ սահմանող շատ հակիրճ Սահմանադրություն ա: Հետո լիքը պապռավկեք, լիքը կարգավորումներ, որոնք Սահմանադրությամբ չեն:
> 
> Մերի տրամաբանությունն ուրիշ ա: Եթե իրանցի նման անենք, հետո լիքը ուրիշ օրենսդրական բաներ պիտի մշակենք, որոնք Ամերիկայում հարյուր տարուց ավել ա մշակվում են:
> 
> Պլյուս ընթացակարգերն են հիմա ուրիշ, սկսած ասենք միջազգային կառույցների հետ համատեղ աշխատանք անելուց, դաբռո ստանալուց, որոնք չգիտեմ թե ինչներիս ա պետք, բայց դե մտել ենք մեջը, պիտի անենք:


Հաշվի առ, որ 0-ից գրելու խնդիր մենք չունեինք, ընդամենը եղած փորձի վրա այնպիսի ուղղումներ էր պետք մտցնել, որ որոշ իրավիճակների պատասխանատուները հստակեցվեին ու նախկին ապուշ վիճակը հնարավորինս բացառվեր, ու դեռ չեմ էլ ուզում խոսել բալանսավորված իշխանության մասին, որովհետև էս պահին կարող է Հայաստանին դա պետք չի, քանզի խելքը գլխին ընդդիմություն դեռ չկա, որ դրանց իշխանությունը ավելացվի… 
Ու ընդհանրապես սահմանադրությունը հայերիս համար թղթի կտոր ա լիքը բարի կենացներով, որոնց մեծ մասի վրա ինչպես կասեր դասականը՝ մենք կոշիկներս մաքրել ենք:

----------

Varzor (26.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Նահանգների Սահմանադրությունը "գրելը", այսինքն համագումարի բացումից փակում տևել է 116 օր։ Էս ուղղակի, զուտ ինֆորմացիա։


Ապեր, պրակտիկան ցույցա տալիս, որ զրոյցից գրելն ավելի հեշտ է, քան եղածը, այն էլ խորամանկորեն բստրվածը փոխելը:

Համ էլ մի համեմատի ԱՄՆ-ի նախնադարյան սահմանադրությունը մեր դեռևս գոյություն չունեցող, բայց հիրավի արդեն աշխարհին նախանձը շարժող շեդեվրի հետ  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ.

Առաջին սահմանադրությունը հայերն են գրել 5-րդ դարում` *Արցախի*, Ուտիքի և Աղվանից արքա Վաչագան Բարեպաշտ թագավորի "Սահմա­նադրություն կանոնական"-ը: Ու դա արել են պատիկներ անգամ ավելի արագ, քան ԱՄՆ-ի հայրերը  :Tongue:

----------


## Արշակ

> Եղբայր, այս էս արդեն խելքին ավելի մոտ դատողություններ են 
> 
> Ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու են խորշում հենց տենց պարզ ասելուց՝ իշխանափոխությունը շարունակվում է։ Օրենսդիրն ու գործադիրը բավականաչափ լեգիտիմ են, մնացել են ՍԴ-ն և դատական համակարգը, որպեսզի իշխանության բոլոր թևերը լեգիտիմ դառնան։
> Ուղղակի հայտարարենք․ բուն նպատակը սահմանադրությունը փոխելու՝ հանրաքվեի, լեգիտիմ ՍԴ ձևավորելն է։
> 
> Արդեն հավեսով քննարկել ենք սահմանադրությունը փոխել/չփոխելու, երբ և ոնց փոխելու տարբեր կողմերը՝ էլ հետ չգնանք։ Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ փոխելու կարիքը կա։
> Ինձ ուղղակի զարմացրել է այն փաստը, որ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների հանձնաժողովը կազմվել է այն ժամանակ (ստույգ կազմավորման ժամկետը չգիտեմ), երբ հարց է առաջացել, թե ինչու ենք մի կետի համար սահմանադրություն փոխում։ Շատ լավ ասեցիր, որ որակյալ սահմանադրություն ունենալու համար երկար ժամանակ է պետք։ Բա էսքան բաց թողնված ժամանակը ափսոս չէ՞ր։ Մենք էդքան ժամանակ ունե՞նք։ Էս հարցերս, բնականաբար նաև հռետորական են, բայց փաստում են, որ իշխանությունները դեռևս արդյունավետ չեն աշխատում։
> Ու էլի մնում ենք քո ասած "հուսանք"-ի հույսին


Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների հանձնաժողովը սկսել ա ձևավորվել մի կետի համար սահմանադրություն փոխելու հարց ընդհանրապես բարձրացնելուց շատ ամիսներ առաջ: Մամուլը որ քչփորես կգտնես։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա «պարզ ասելուն», էդ էլ ա բազմիցս պարզ ասվել։ Նիկոլը օրինակ էսօր սենց ա էդ նույն բանը ձևակերպել․



> Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը հզոր, կենսունակ, ինքնիշխան և լիարժեք պետություն դարձնելու համար մեզ հարկավոր են ինստիտուտներ: 2018թ. մայիսին արձանագրվեց ինստիտուտներից կարևորագույնի՝ քաղաքացու հաղթանակը: Հաջորդ փուլում Հայաստանում վերահաստատվեց ընտրության ինստիտուտը, որովհետև մենք անշրջելիորեն փակեցինք ընտրությունները կեղծելու շրջանը: Հաջորդ փուլում մենք կայացրինք Ազգային ժողովը, որպես ինստիտուտ: Հաջորդ ինստիտուտը, որը կայացավ, կառավարությունն է, որովհետև ՀՀ-ն ընտրեց կառավարություն ու վարչապետ: Արդեն հստակ գծագրել ենք դատական համակարգի՝ որպես ինստիտուտի կայացման ճանապարհը, և հիմա եկել է հերթը՝ ՍԴ-ն որպես ինստիտուտ կայացնելու։Այս պահին գործող սահմանադրությամբ կա Սահմանադրական դատարանի շատ կոնկրետ նկարագրություն, բայց չկա այդպիսի ՍԴ: [Նիկոլ Փաշինյան]

----------

Varzor (26.02.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Իյա, ուզում ես ասել, որ փաստորեն բախտներս բերել է, որ Սեռժիկենք սահմանադրության մեջ ծակ են թողել, ու ՍԴ-ն շրջանցելով հանրաքվեի հնարավորություն ենք ունեցել, հա՞  Ասենք, որ էդ ծակը չլիներ, հիմա վյսո, էլ ոշմիբան չէինք կարող առանց Հրայրի դաբռոի փոխել, հա՞։ Մալադե՛ց, կարգին օրինապաշտ ժողովուրդ ենք։ Ես արդեն գրեմ եմ, թե ինչ կարելի է անել սահմանադրության հետ։


Վիշապ ջան, եթե բանը հասնի նրան, սաղ ժողովրդով մի բան ուզենք, բայց սահմանադրությունը թույլ չտա, փակուղու մեջ հայտնվենք, իհարկե սահմանադրի՝ ժողովուրդի կամքը վեր ա սահմանադրությունից։ 
Բայց պետք ա հաշվի առնել, որ ամեն անգամ օրենքը ու հատկապես սահմանադրությունը առհամարհելով ավանդույթ ենք ձևավորում։ Ամեն անգամ օրենքի տառին հետևելով նույնպես ավանդույթ ենք ձևավորում։ էդ պատճառով սահմանադրության վրա թքելը ամենածայրահեղ, վերջին վարիանտ քայլն ա՝ իր լիքը «կողմնակի» վատ հետևանքներով։ Դրա համար ես շատ գոհ եմ, որ Նիկոլը տառակերության աստիճանի օրենքով ա շարժվում։ Էդ կարող ա էս պահին դանդաղացնում ա որոշ պրոցեսներ, բայց ավանդույթ ա ձևավորում օրենքը հարգելու, որի քյարը հետո ենք տեսնելու։ 

Էսօր եթե ժողովրդի օգուտի համար իշխանությունները լրիվ թքեն մեր թեկուզ անհաջող սահմանադրության վրա ու shortcut–եր անեն, ու մենք օկ լինենք դրա հետ, վաղն էլ կարող ա ժողովրդին ի վնաս թքեն սահմանադրության վրա։

Նենց որ, եթե ձև կա թեկուզ օրենքի լազեյկեքը օգտագործելով հարցը օրենքի շրջանակներում լուծել, առանց կոպիտ խախտումների, կարծում եմ պետք ա գնալ էդ ճանապարհով։

----------

Գաղթական (26.02.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Նահանգների Սահմանադրությունը "գրելը", այսինքն համագումարի բացումից փակում տևել է 116 օր։ Էս ուղղակի, զուտ ինֆորմացիա։


Խի՞ ես քձիբություն անում որ․ 200 տարվա տեղ մի 500 տարի էլ որ հետ գնայիր, կարայիր նույն ձևի «ապացուցեիր», որ մեզ սահմանադրություն պետք էլ չի․ էն ա մարդիկ նորմալ էլ աբրում էին  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների հանձնաժողովը սկսել ա ձևավորվել մի կետի համար սահմանադրություն փոխելու հարց ընդհանրապես բարձրացնելուց շատ ամիսներ առաջ: Մամուլը որ քչփորես կգտնես։


Արի էդ թողնենք` հավատում եմ  :Smile: 



> Ինչ վերաբերում ա «պարզ ասելուն», էդ էլ ա բազմիցս պարզ ասվել։ Նիկոլը օրինակ էսօր սենց ա էդ նույն բանը ձևակերպել․


Այ հենց էդ ձևակերպմանն էլ սպասում էի: Ու հիմա, էդ ձևակերպումը պիտի ավելի հանրամատչելի` առօրյա լեզվով, հասցվի քվեարկողի գիտակցությանը: Ու դա էլ կլինի քաղաքական թիմի աշխատանքը տվյալ հարցի շուրջ: Ու արդյունքներից ահագին կերևա, թե որքանով են լավ աշխատել իրենց էլեկտորատի հետ` որքանով են իրար հասկանում:
 :Ok: 

Հ.Գ.
Հետաքրքիրա, ակումբում քննարկվելուց հետոյա ձևակերպել, թե առաջ  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, եթե բանը հասնի նրան, սաղ ժողովրդով մի բան ուզենք, բայց սահմանադրությունը թույլ չտա, փակուղու մեջ հայտնվենք, իհարկե սահմանադրի՝ ժողովուրդի կամքը վեր ա սահմանադրությունից։ 
> Բայց պետք ա հաշվի առնել, որ ամեն անգամ օրենքը ու հատկապես սահմանադրությունը առհամարհելով ավանդույթ ենք ձևավորում։ Ամեն անգամ օրենքի տառին հետևելով նույնպես ավանդույթ ենք ձևավորում։ էդ պատճառով սահմանադրության վրա թքելը ամենածայրահեղ, վերջին վարիանտ քայլն ա՝ իր լիքը «կողմնակի» վատ հետևանքներով։ Դրա համար ես շատ գոհ եմ, որ Նիկոլը տառակերության աստիճանի օրենքով ա շարժվում։ Էդ կարող ա էս պահին դանդաղացնում ա որոշ պրոցեսներ, բայց ավանդույթ ա ձևավորում օրենքը հարգելու, որի քյարը հետո ենք տեսնելու։ 
> 
> Էսօր եթե ժողովրդի օգուտի համար իշխանությունները լրիվ թքեն մեր թեկուզ անհաջող սահմանադրության վրա ու shortcut–եր անեն, ու մենք օկ լինենք դրա հետ, վաղն էլ կարող ա ժողովրդին ի վնաս թքեն սահմանադրության վրա։
> 
> Նենց որ, եթե ձև կա թեկուզ օրենքի լազեյկեքը օգտագործելով հարցը օրենքի շրջանակներում լուծել, առանց կոպիտ խախտումների, կարծում եմ պետք ա գնալ էդ ճանապարհով։


Ինձ չի թվում, որ մենք որևէ ավանդույթ ենք ձևավորում, ընդհամենը մեր անճարությունը քողարկում ենք «օրենքը պահպանել»,  «ավանդույթ ձևավորել» տիպի դեմագոգիաներով: Ինձ թվում է՝ կեղծավորությունը ավելի շատ է, քան ռեալ աշխատանքը, «ինստիտուտ», «կայանալ» ու այլ պուպուշ բառերով կարելի է լիքը անգործություն քողարկել: Էս հանրաքվեն ահագին ռիսկային է զուտ էն պատճառով, որ իրավագիտական բուլշիթ ա մատուցվում ժողովդրին իրերը իրենց անուններով կոչելու փոխարեն, ու որ դրա պատճառով հանկած պռավալ գնաց, Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանի ասած՝ երկրորդ կամ երրորդ տարբերակ վայթե չեն էլ նախատեսել, ու իրենք ուտելու են իրենց եփած իրավագիտական լահմաջոն: Հետևաբար ստիպված հիմա մեգապրոպագանադա պիտի խոդի տան, որ ժողովուրդը հանրաքվեին մասնակցի:

----------

Varzor (26.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Վիշապ ջան, եթե բանը հասնի նրան, սաղ ժողովրդով մի բան ուզենք, բայց սահմանադրությունը թույլ չտա, փակուղու մեջ հայտնվենք, իհարկե սահմանադրի՝ ժողովուրդի կամքը վեր ա սահմանադրությունից։ 
> Բայց պետք ա հաշվի առնել, որ ամեն անգամ օրենքը ու հատկապես սահմանադրությունը առհամարհելով ավանդույթ ենք ձևավորում։ Ամեն անգամ օրենքի տառին հետևելով նույնպես ավանդույթ ենք ձևավորում։ էդ պատճառով սահմանադրության վրա թքելը ամենածայրահեղ, վերջին վարիանտ քայլն ա՝ իր լիքը «կողմնակի» վատ հետևանքներով։ Դրա համար ես շատ գոհ եմ, որ Նիկոլը տառակերության աստիճանի օրենքով ա շարժվում։ Էդ կարող ա էս պահին դանդաղացնում ա որոշ պրոցեսներ, բայց ավանդույթ ա ձևավորում օրենքը հարգելու, որի քյարը հետո ենք տեսնելու։ 
> 
> Էսօր եթե ժողովրդի օգուտի համար իշխանությունները լրիվ թքեն մեր թեկուզ անհաջող սահմանադրության վրա ու shortcut–եր անեն, ու մենք օկ լինենք դրա հետ, վաղն էլ կարող ա ժողովրդին ի վնաս թքեն սահմանադրության վրա։
> 
> Նենց որ, եթե ձև կա թեկուզ օրենքի լազեյկեքը օգտագործելով հարցը օրենքի շրջանակներում լուծել, առանց կոպիտ խախտումների, կարծում եմ պետք ա գնալ էդ ճանապարհով։


Լիովին համամիտ եմ տրամաբանության հետ:
Բայց արդյոք դա իրականում այդպես է?
Ինչքանով ես եմ հասկանում մեզ հիմա մի փոքր էլ (տո ինչ մի փոքր, լավ էլ մեծ) արագություն է նաև հարկավոր: Օր առաջ պետք է որոշակի կայունություն և զարգացում ապահովել: Ընենց չի, որ սաղ աշխարհը, մանավանդ ատամները սրած հարևանները, հանգիստ տեղները նստած մեզ են սպասում, որ մենք էլ նեյնիմ-նեյնիմ անելով, բայց հաստատուն քայլերով առաջ գնանք:
Բայց դե ավելորդ շտապողականություն էլ պետք չի  :Dntknw:

----------


## Chuk

> Հաշվի առ, որ 0-ից գրելու խնդիր մենք չունեինք, ընդամենը եղած փորձի վրա այնպիսի ուղղումներ էր պետք մտցնել


Մենք դեռ իսկի չենք կողմնորոշվել խորհրդարանականով ենք շարունակելու, թե փոխելու ենք նախագահականի: Գոնե գիտենք, որ չնայած ասենք ՀԱԿ-ի պահանջներին՝ Նիկոլը կիսանախագահականի տարբերակն ի սկզբանե մերժել ա: Բայց նախագահական թե խորհրդարանակը դեռ չենք կողմնորոշվել, դու ուզում ես մի քանի շտկում անենք :ճ

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մենք դեռ իսկի չենք կողմնորոշվել խորհրդարանականով ենք շարունակելու, թե փոխելու ենք նախագահականի: Գոնե գիտենք, որ չնայած ասենք ՀԱԿ-ի պահանջներին՝ Նիկոլը կիսանախագահականի տարբերակն ի սկզբանե մերժել ա: Բայց նախագահական թե խորհրդարանակը դեռ չենք կողմնորոշվել, դու ուզում ես մի քանի շտկում անենք :ճ


Ախպեր ջան, ՀՀ-ն երկու անգամ սահմանադրություն ա փոխել, վերջինն էլ համակարգային էր, էդ փոփոխությունների վախտ ես չեմ հիշում, որ էսքան բոլոլա լիներ, ինչքան էս մի տուֆտա հարցի շուրջն է։ Ասածս ինչ ա՝ դասական հայկական ղալմաղալ ա ոչմիբանի մասին, գործունեության ուռճացված իմիտացիա։
Պետք չէր թռնել աստղեր, խորհրդարանականը լավ ա, մի երկու ամսում խելքը գլխին իրավաբանները կարող էին շիլափլավոդ կետերը դզմզել, փաթեթով դնել հանրաքվեի, որով և կփաթեթավորվեր նաև էս ՍԴ-ի հետ կապված բոլոլան։ 
Ու պետք չէր «օրենքի ու սահմանադրության շրջանակներում» դեմագոգիան սարքել դորշակ, պետք էր ասել, որ եղածը լեգիտիմ չի, սարքում ենք նորը ու դնում ենք հանրաքվեի, ու էդ ժամանակ եթե նույնիսկ ժողովուրդը  չքվերակեր, կարելի էր նոր փորձ անել։ Իսկ հիմա եթե հանկարծ էս «այո»-ն չանցավ, ապա ՔՊ-ին կմնա էս սահմանադրությունը ծամել ու կուլ տալ, որովհետև սկսել են ֆունդամենտալ սխալից, այն է՝ ակամայից համարել են, որ գործող սահմանադրությունը լեգիտիմ է ու վավեր։ Բայց ես ձեզ մի բան ասեմ©, Փաշինյանը վայթե ընտրել է իրեն հարմար տարբերակը, որովհետև եղած սահմանադրությունը կարող ա ծերից ծեր իրեն դզում է, բացի ՍԴ անդամների ով կամ ինչ լինելուց, այսինքն ինքը կադրեր փոխելուց ու կադրերին աշխատացնելուց բացի որևէ լուրջ համակարգային խնդիր չի տեսնում Հայաստանում, իրենից բացի ուրիշ վարչապետ էլ չի տեսնում: Ու մենք էլ ազգովի չենք տեսնում, այ էդ ա ամենամեծ բոլոլան:

----------

Quyr Qery (27.02.2020), Varzor (26.02.2020)

----------


## Chuk

Վիշ ջան, էս իշխանության ներկայացուցիչները երբեք էլ առկա Սահմանադրությունը ոչ լեգիտիմ չեն համարել։

Իսկ պետք ա կառավարման մոդելը փոխելը, թե չէ, իսկապես լուրջ հարց ա։

----------

Աթեիստ (27.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Վիշ ջան, էս իշխանության ներկայացուցիչները երբեք էլ առկա Սահմանադրությունը ոչ լեգիտիմ չեն համարել։
> 
> Իսկ պետք ա կառավարման մոդելը փոխելը, թե չէ, իսկապես լուրջ հարց ա։


Եղբայր, երբ ասում են "ինչ-որ մեկի հագով կարված" էդ ենթադրում է, որ լեգիտիմ է?
Ու ոնց ենք պատկերացնում? հանցավոր իշխանության կողմից փոփոխված սահմանադրությունը լեգիտիմ կարղ է լինել?
Մեկը ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ, որ 2005թ. զինծառայողներին նախապես "այո" նշած թերթիկներ էին տվել: Էդ լեգիտիմ ենք համարում?

Ուրեմն հարց չկա` լեգիտիմ է:

----------


## Chuk

> Եղբայր, երբ ասում են "ինչ-որ մեկի հագով կարված" էդ ենթադրում է, որ լեգիտիմ է?
> Ու ոնց ենք պատկերացնում? հանցավոր իշխանության կողմից փոփոխված սահմանադրությունը լեգիտիմ կարղ է լինել?
> Մեկը ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ, որ 2005թ. զինծառայողներին նախապես "այո" նշած թերթիկներ էին տվել: Էդ լեգիտիմ ենք համարում?
> 
> Ուրեմն հարց չկա` լեգիտիմ է:


Աշոտ ջան, լեգիտիմ ու չլեգիտիմը որոշվում ա պրոցեսը օրինական ճանաչել-չճանաչելով, հանրաքվեի արդյունքները ընդունել-չընդունելով:

Նիկոլենք 2015-ի հանրաքվեն ճանաչել են օրինական ու արդյունքները ընդունել են, մնացածը զուտ անիմաստ հռետորաբանություն ա:

----------

Varzor (28.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Աշոտ ջան, լեգիտիմ ու չլեգիտիմը որոշվում ա պրոցեսը օրինական ճանաչել-չճանաչելով, հանրաքվեի արդյունքները ընդունել-չընդունելով:
> Նիկոլենք 2015-ի հանրաքվեն ճանաչել են օրինական ու արդյունքները ընդունել են, մնացածը զուտ անիմաստ հռետորաբանություն ա:


Այսինքն, եթե քաղաքական ուժերն արդյունքներն ընդունում են և չեն բողոքարկում, ուրեմն լեգիտիմ է։ Դե ոնց որ նախորդ իշխանություններն էլ էին էդ տակտիկայով գնում  :Smile: 
Լավ, անցանք էդ թեման։ Բայց ասեմ, որ շատ վատ է, որ Նիկոլենք 2015-ի հանրաքվեն ճանաչել են օրինական ու արդյունքներն ընդունել են։ Լրացուցիչ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս։

----------


## Chuk

> Այսինքն, եթե քաղաքական ուժերն արդյունքներն ընդունում են և չեն բողոքարկում, ուրեմն լեգիտիմ է։


Տվյալ քաղաքական ուժի կողմից, ով էդ պահին առավել քան ուրիշը ունի բողոքարկելու հնարավորությունը, իհարկե:

Կարող ես անվանել ինչ-որ մեկի հագով կարված, բայց քանի դեռ չես ասել, որ էդ հագով կարվածը անօրինական է ու չես փորձել դրա դեմն առնել, դու ընդունել ես դրա արդյունքները: Սա զուտ, որպես ինֆո:

Իսկ Նիկոլենք, բացի սրանից, երբևէ չեն օգտագործել «լեգիտիմ չի» տերմինը:

----------


## Varzor

> Տվյալ քաղաքական ուժի կողմից, ով էդ պահին առավել քան ուրիշը ունի բողոքարկելու հնարավորությունը, իհարկե:
> 
> Կարող ես անվանել ինչ-որ մեկի հագով կարված, բայց քանի դեռ չես ասել, որ էդ հագով կարվածը անօրինական է ու չես փորձել դրա դեմն առնել, դու ընդունել ես դրա արդյունքները: Սա զուտ, որպես ինֆո:
> 
> Իսկ Նիկոլենք, բացի սրանից, երբևէ չեն օգտագործել «լեգիտիմ չի» տերմինը:


ԻՀԿ, տառա-բառախաղություն է: Դե քանի կռուտիտը կա մեզ դժոխք չի սպառնում  :Smile: 
Էլ բան չունեմ ասելու, մի մարդու "հագով կարված" մի ամբողջ պետության սահմանադրությունը հիրավի լեգիտիմ է, քանզի էն վախտվա Նիկոլի նման բակտերիա քաղաքական "ուժը" չի բողոքարկել և չի փորձել դրա դեմն առնել  :Lol2:  և չի օգտագործել "լեգիտիմ չի" տերմինը: Ալելույա ...  :Lol2:  Սա զուտ որպես "պրովոկացիոն" ինֆո  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
Ուղղակի փաստագրական ինֆո` լեգիտիմ/ոչ լեգիտիմ թեմայից դուրս:
2015-ին Փաշինյանը ԱԺ-ում ՀԱԿ խմբակցության անդամ էր և ենթադրաբար դեմ է քվեարկել սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների առաջարկին, քանզի ՀԱԿ-ը դեմ հանդես եկավ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայ քաղաքական մեկնաբան վերլուծաբանները համ էլ համաճարակաբաններ են, բլին...

----------

Chuk (01.03.2020), Freeman (29.02.2020), Արշակ (29.02.2020), Ներսես_AM (29.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Հայ քաղաքական մեկնաբան վերլուծաբանները համ էլ համաճարակաբաններ են, բլին...


Դե հա, բա ցույց չտան, որ իրենք էլ են ժողովրդի մասն մտածում?  :Smile: 

Ակամայից հիշեցի Յոժի ասած Կլպած կրիային  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Լավ հարցազրույց ա։ 
Պարզ լեզվով բացատրում ա վերջին երկու տարում ՍԴի ապօրինությունները: Եթե կարճ՝ ՍԴն ապօրինի
- զրկել է Բարձրագույն Դատական Խորհրդին դատավորերի լիազորւթյունները կասեցելու հնարավորությունից: Պարզ լեզվով ասած՝ դատավորներին գործից հանել ներկայումս պրակտիկորեն անհնար է դարձել: Արդյունքում փաստաթղթեր կեղծելու համար լիազորություններից զրկված դատավորը պահանջում է վերականգնել իրեն:
- Ազգային ժողովին զրկել է ՍԴ վերահսկելու միակ հնարավորությունից, որը երաշխավորված է Սահմանադրությամբ - այն է՝ դիմել ՍԴին, որ վերջինս քննի ՍԴ որևէ դատավորի կարգապահական տույժի ենթարկելու հարցը: Նորից՝ ոչ թե ԱԺն ենթարկի կարգապահական տույժի, այլ դիմի ՍԴ, որ իրենք քննեն - այ դրանից էլ են զրկել
Արդյունքում ՍԴն՝ ի տարբերություն ԱԺի, Կառավարության և այլ մարմինների, իրավական տեսանկյունից դարձրել են որևէ տեսակ վերահսկողությունից զուրկ մարմին: Միաժամանակ իրավական տեսանկյունից անհնար են դարձրել որևէ դատավորի պատասխանատվության ենթարկելը:

----------

Varzor (05.03.2020), Տրիբուն (05.03.2020)

----------


## Lion

Էլի դավաճանեցին Նիկոլին... Ճաղարյան, քո ինչն եմ ասել... մարդ չեն, էլի...

----------


## Chuk

> Էլի դավաճանեցին Նիկոլին... Ճաղարյան, քո ինչն եմ ասել... մարդ չեն, էլի...


Ես վափշե չեմ հասկանում, թե էս տզրուկը խի՞ ա եղել խորհրդական  :Shok: 

Էս թող ստեղ մնա.

----------


## Chuk

Չէ, բայց լուրջ ապշած եմ, նախ, որ դրան նշանակած ա եղել խորհրդական, երկրորդ, որ շուտ ռադ արած չի եղել:

Հետաքրքիր ա, սրա նման դեռ քանիսը կան իր կողքին:

Սա հայտնի ա որպես Նեմեցի շեստյորկա, երկար տարիներ անձնվիրաբար ծառայել ա, մինչև մի օր իրանց մեջ հակասություն ա եղել, Նեմեցն իրան ռադ ա արել: Ծառայությունը ՀՖՖ-ով չի ավարտվել: Սա համբալը Ավանում հայտնի ա իր ընտրակեղծարարությամբ:

Ո՞նց կարար սա լիներ խորհրդական, մանավանդ որ ակնհայտ ա, որ աչքը եղել ա Ավիացիոն կոմիտեի պետի աթոռի վրա:

----------


## Chuk

Աաա, կներեք, սխալ մարդու վրա եմ գնացել։ Ճաղարյանը կարդացել էի, տեսել էի Արարատն էլ ա էսօր խոսել, կարծել էի ինքն ա եղել խորհրդականը։ Հակոբ Ճաղարյանին չեմ ճանաչում։

հ.գ. ախպերն ա փաստորեն։

----------


## Quyr Qery

Նենց չի , որ Նիկոլի կողքը ինքը եզակիներից ա: Նիկոլի կողքը կամ բարի-պուպուշ դիլետանտներ են, կամ նախկիններից մնացած ու իրենց փային կպած երկերսանի կոռուպցիոներներ, նորմալ ու աշխատող մարդկանց տոկոսը շատ ցածր է: 
Նախկինում ոչ մեկ չէր համարձակվի սենց էս ձևով գնալ ու սենց տեքստեր գրել, կարո՞ղ է վիճակն ավելի լավ էր: Որտև Նիկոլենք ինչ-որ հինգերորդ պլանի մեկին խնդալու ստատուս գրելու համար կարող է վախեցնեն, կուսակցությունից հանեն (ես ճանաչում եմ էդ մարդկանց), իսկ այ սենցների դեմ չեն կարող, որտև ոչ թե բարի ու դեմոկրատ են, այլ ձևը չգիտեն:

----------

Chuk (09.04.2020), Freeman (09.04.2020), Varzor (12.04.2020), Աթեիստ (09.04.2020), Շինարար (09.04.2020), Տրիբուն (09.04.2020)

----------


## Chuk

> Նենց չի , որ Նիկոլի կողքը ինքը եզակիներից ա: Նիկոլի կողքը կամ բարի-պուպուշ դիլետանտներ են, կամ նախկիններից մնացած ու իրենց փային կպած երկերսանի կոռուպցիոներներ, նորմալ ու աշխատող մարդկանց տոկոսը շատ ցածր է: 
> Նախկինում ոչ մեկ չէր համարձակվի սենց էս ձևով գնալ ու սենց տեքստեր գրել, կարո՞ղ է վիճակն ավելի լավ էր: Որտև Նիկոլենք ինչ-որ հինգերորդ պլանի մեկին խնդալու ստատուս գրելու համար կարող է վախեցնեն, կուսակցությունից հանեն (ես ճանաչում եմ էդ մարդկանց), իսկ այ սենցների դեմ չեն կարող, որտև ոչ թե բարի ու դեմոկրատ են, այլ ձևը չգիտեն:


Ցավոք կա տենց բան (

----------


## Յոհաննես

Էն ամենադեմից էլ ասել եմ, սրանից ավելի դալբայոբ նախարար չկա, արա սրան ռադ արեք էլի ախպոր պես
https://armtimes.com/hy/article/186296

----------


## Շինարար

> Էն ամենադեմից էլ ասել եմ, սրանից ավելի դալբայոբ նախարար չկա, արա սրան ռադ արեք էլի ախպոր պես
> https://armtimes.com/hy/article/186296


Մի քիչ կմանրամասնե՞Ս:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.04.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Էն ամենադեմից էլ ասել եմ, սրանից ավելի դալբայոբ նախարար չկա, արա սրան ռադ արեք էլի ախպոր պես
> https://armtimes.com/hy/article/186296


Ինչու?

----------


## Յոհաննես

Հիմա ասեմ․
Նիկոլը ասում էր, ոչ մի լավ սովորող ուսանող վարձի պատճառով դուրս չի մնա, ու չգիտեմ ուրիշ համալսարաններում ոնց, բայց մեր մոտ քսան բալանոց համակարգա ու ում հանրագումարային մոգը սաղ տարիների ընթացքում տասնութից բարձրա, հենա էդ մարդ անվճարա էլի, էնտեղ տակը մի երեք-չորս զուբրիտ անող են մնում, իսկ այ օրինակ ես, որ առաջի տարին պռավալ եմ տվե ու դասի չեմ գնացել, երկրորդ կուրսից ունեցել եմ տիեզերական առաջադիմություն ու զիլ կպել եմ սովորելուն, բայց հանրագումարային մոգս ոնց որ տասնութը չեմ հասցրե, պետքա գնամ վարձ տամ ու հիշեցնեմ, որ առաջի տարում մենք հայոց լեզու, հայոց պատմություն ու հայ եկեղեցու պատմությւոն ենք անցել, իսկ մասնագիտական առարկաները երկրորդ կուրսից ենք սկսել, տղեք, պրիտոմ ես միակը չեմ ու հարցը մենակ ես չեմ, հիմա լիքը թույն սովորող երեխեք կան, ով որ էս տարի թույն սովորելա, բայց հանրագումարային մոգը ասենք տասնյոթ ու չորսա։
Հիմա հրաց պարոն Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին․
Լիքը թույն սովորող ուսանողներ կան, որվեքր էս կարանտինի պատճառով վարձ չեն կարա տան ու ձեր ծրագրով էլ էդ մարդկանց ոշիբան չի հասնում, բա ո՞մնց անենք

----------

Varzor (23.04.2020), Շինարար (23.04.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հիմա ասեմ․
> Նիկոլը ասում էր, ոչ մի լավ սովորող ուսանող վարձի պատճառով դուրս չի մնա, ու չգիտեմ ուրիշ համալսարաններում ոնց, բայց մեր մոտ քսան բալանոց համակարգա ու ում հանրագումարային մոգը սաղ տարիների ընթացքում տասնութից բարձրա, հենա էդ մարդ անվճարա էլի, էնտեղ տակը մի երեք-չորս զուբրիտ անող են մնում, իսկ այ օրինակ ես, որ առաջի տարին պռավալ եմ տվե ու դասի չեմ գնացել, երկրորդ կուրսից ունեցել եմ տիեզերական առաջադիմություն ու զիլ կպել եմ սովորելուն, բայց հանրագումարային մոգս ոնց որ տասնութը չեմ հասցրե, պետքա գնամ վարձ տամ ու հիշեցնեմ, որ առաջի տարում մենք հայոց լեզու, հայոց պատմություն ու հայ եկեղեցու պատմությւոն ենք անցել, իսկ մասնագիտական առարկաները երկրորդ կուրսից ենք սկսել, տղեք, պրիտոմ ես միակը չեմ ու հարցը մենակ ես չեմ, հիմա լիքը թույն սովորող երեխեք կան, ով որ էս տարի թույն սովորելա, բայց հանրագումարային մոգը ասենք տասնյոթ ու չորսա։
> Հիմա հրաց պարոն Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին․
> Լիքը թույն սովորող ուսանողներ կան, որվեքր էս կարանտինի պատճառով վարձ չեն կարա տան ու ձեր ծրագրով էլ էդ մարդկանց ոշիբան չի հասնում, բա ո՞մնց անենք


Այսինքն ըստ քեզ, ինքը մենակ էս կիսատ տարվա առաջադիմության հիման վրա՞ պտի ընտրեր ։)
Էն, որ երկիրը չի կարա բոլորին օգնի, սաղս էլ հասկանում ենք, ու ակնհայտ ա, որ գնահատման օբյեկտիվ չափանիշներ են պետք, ուսանողներին խրախուսելու համար։ Հիմի եթե էդ 18-ը 16 լիներ, 15-ով ուսանողներն էին բողոքելու։ Ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ էդ սոցիալական օգնությունը սկի էս նախարարի գործը չի։ Իրան հարցրել են ում տան, ինքն էլ տենց մի տարբերակ առաջարկել ա, ու լրիվ նորմալ տարբերակ ա։

Այլ հարց, որ էն հարցերում, որոնք հենց իրա իրավասության տակ են, էլի պռավալ ա տալիս։
Վերջերս իմացա, որ դպրոցական դասագրքում (կարծեմ ֆիզիկայի) մի քանի պարբերություն պատմվում ա «ջրի հիշողության» մասին։
Դպրոցում մինչև հիմա կա ՀԵՊ «առարկան»։
Բժշկական ավարտածները բացահայտ դեմ են արտահայտվում համաշխարհային բժշկագիտության հիմնարար սկզբունքներին, ու իրանց դիպլոմը շարունակում ա գործել ...

----------

Varzor (23.04.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Այսինքն ըստ քեզ, ինքը մենակ էս կիսատ տարվա առաջադիմության հիման վրա՞ պտի ընտրեր ։)
> Էն, որ երկիրը չի կարա բոլորին օգնի, սաղս էլ հասկանում ենք, ու ակնհայտ ա, որ գնահատման օբյեկտիվ չափանիշներ են պետք, ուսանողներին խրախուսելու համար։ Հիմի եթե էդ 18-ը 16 լիներ, 15-ով ուսանողներն էին բողոքելու։ Ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ էդ սոցիալական օգնությունը սկի էս նախարարի գործը չի։ Իրան հարցրել են ում տան, ինքն էլ տենց մի տարբերակ առաջարկել ա, ու լրիվ նորմալ տարբերակ ա։
> 
> Այլ հարց, որ էն հարցերում, որոնք հենց իրա իրավասության տակ են, էլի պռավալ ա տալիս։
> Վերջերս իմացա, որ դպրոցական դասագրքում (կարծեմ ֆիզիկայի) մի քանի պարբերություն պատմվում ա «ջրի հիշողության» մասին։
> Դպրոցում մինչև հիմա կա ՀԵՊ «առարկան»։
> Բժշկական ավարտածները բացահայտ դեմ են արտահայտվում համաշխարհային բժշկագիտության հիմնարար սկզբունքներին, ու իրանց դիպլոմը շարունակում ա գործել ...


Արտակ ջան, չեմ ասում մենակ վերջի տարով, բայց տասնութը շատ բարձրա շեմա ու հեչ օբյեկտիվ չի, գաղտնիք չեմ բացի ասելով, որ համալսարաններում լիքը անասուն առարկան են անցնում ու մարդը  հանգիստ կարա դրանց լուրջ չվերաբերվի։  Տասնվեցի դեպքում չէինք բողոքի, քանի որ պատկերը շատ ավելի օբյեկտիվ կլիներ, տասնյոթ ու չորս ունեցող մոգը հաստատ լավ սովորող համարվումա, իսկ Նիկալայը լավ սովորողների մասին էր խոսում։

----------


## Շինարար

Հասկանում եմ՝ Յոհան ջան հիմա ինչ նկատի ունես, ուղղակի ինձ թվում ա՝ կառուցողական քննադատությունը ավելի հեշտ ա մարդկանց հասցնել, թեկուզ ոչ համակարգի,իմ նման կողքի մեկին, քան հայհոյանքը: Իմ համոզմամբ՝ բոլորը պիտի համաչափ աջակցություն ստանան, առաջադիմությունը կարող ա կապ ունենալ կրթաթոշակների հետ, բայց նման իրավիճակում առաջադիմությանհիման վրա խտրական վերաբերմունք չպիտի լինի, հիմքում պետք ա լինի կամ ուսանողի սոցիալական վիճակը կամ ընդհանրապես բոլորին պիտի նույնչափով ու նույնկերպ աջակցեն:

----------

Freeman (24.04.2020), Varzor (23.04.2020), Վիշապ (24.04.2020), Տրիբուն (24.04.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ա մոգը, ոնց ա հաշվարկվում, բայց որ ցանկացած թվի դեպքում լինելու էին դժգոհներ, իմ համար հստակ փաստ ա։
17 դնեին, 16.5-ն էր դժգոհելու։

----------

Varzor (23.04.2020), Գաղթական (24.04.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ա մոգը, ոնց ա հաշվարկվում, բայց որ ցանկացած թվի դեպքում լինելու էին դժգոհներ, իմ համար հստակ փաստ ա։
> 17 դնեին, 16.5-ն էր դժգոհելու։


Ապեր մոգը, էդ նրանցից մեկն էր, որ աստղի ետևից գնացել էին մանուկ Հիսուսին տեսնելու և երկրպագելու  :Smile: 
Կարծում եմ ընդնարապես ոչ մեկին էլ չպիտի օգնեին` այն հիմնավորումով, որը որ տվել են: Ժամանակին լավ սովորողների համար ռոտացիա կար (անցնում էին անվճար ուսման), վարձից տոկոսներ էին նվազում և այլն:

  @Յոհաննես ջան
Սովորաբար 90-ից բարձր ՄՈԳ ունենում են հիմնականում անվճար սովորող ուսանողները: Այսինքն օգնության խմբի մեջ լինելու են շատ ավելի քիչ ուսանողներ` նրանք, որոնք լավ են սովորել, բայց ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով վճարովի են սովորում: Կարծում եմ վատ նախաձռնություն չի:

ՈՒ մեկ էլ.



> ... 80 տոկոսից բարձր ՄՕԳ ունեցող ուսանողները վարկ կստանան զրո տոկոսով, նաեւ գործող վարկերը դառնում են զրո տոկոս:
> ...
> Վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն իր հերթին հստակեցրեց, որ ուսման տարիներին ուսանողները մայր գումար չեն վճարում
> ...
> 80-ից ցածր ՄՈԳ ունեցողների համար վարկի տոկոսն իջնում է եւ դառնում 4 տոկոս: Բացի այդ, նոտարի հաստատած երաշխավորություններ ծնողների կողմից այլեւս պետք չեն:


Այսինքն.
Եթե ուզում ես սովորել, լավ ես սովորում, բայց գումար չունես` պետությունը քեզ կօգնի, որ գումարը վճարես, ընդ որում` առանց տոկոսի: Ավարտելուց հետո կանցնես աշխատանքի ու ինքդ կվճարես (եթե աշխատանք գտնես  :LOL: ): 
Սա աննախադեպ է: Վարչապետն էլ, որց որ (ի զարմանս ինձ  :LOL: ) խոսքի տերն է` ոչ մեկը, եթե անգյալ չի, դուրս չի մնա, եթե լավ է սովորում:

Միգուցե, կլինեն մարդիկ, որ այս ամենի տակ թաքնված վտանգներ կտեսնեն, բայց ես շատ դրական եմ վերաբերվում:

Հ.Գ.
Բայց դե ես ես չեմ լինի, որ մի վտանգ չտեսնեմ մեջը` մարդիկ դեռ գործ չգտած արդեն վարկի տակ են մտնում  :Tongue:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.04.2020), Գաղթական (24.04.2020), Վիշապ (24.04.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ա մոգը, ոնց ա հաշվարկվում, բայց որ ցանկացած թվի դեպքում լինելու էին դժգոհներ, իմ համար հստակ փաստ ա։
> 17 դնեին, 16.5-ն էր դժգոհելու։


Հա, բայց ինչքան ցածր դնեն շեմը, էնքան ընդգրկումը ա շատ կլինի, հետևապես բողոքողների թիվը քիչ։ 

Ու ընդհանրապես, ճգնաժամի դեպքում ցույց տրվող աջակցությունը առաջադիմության հետ կապելը իմ կարծիքով էնքան էլ տրամաբանական չի։ Էս աջակցությունը ցույց չի տրվում նրա համար, որ առաջադիմություն խթանի։ Ցույց ա տրվում ա նրա համար, որ մի կողմից կրթության հասանելիությունը չնվազի, այսինքն երիտասարդրությունը չսկսի մասայական դուրս մնալ համալսարաններից փողի պատճառով, մյուս կողմից, որ կրթական համակարգի կայուն ֆիանանսավորումը ապահովի։ 

Պատկերացրու մի տեսական վիճակ, որ 18-ից ցածր առաջադիմություն ունեցողները բոլորը չեն կարողանում ուսման վարձը տալ։ Էտ համալսարանը հենց վաղը կփակվի։

----------

Varzor (24.04.2020), Վիշապ (25.04.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Հասկանում եմ՝ Յոհան ջան հիմա ինչ նկատի ունես, ուղղակի ինձ թվում ա՝ կառուցողական քննադատությունը ավելի հեշտ ա մարդկանց հասցնել, թեկուզ ոչ համակարգի,իմ նման կողքի մեկին, քան հայհոյանքը: Իմ համոզմամբ՝ բոլորը պիտի համաչափ աջակցություն ստանան, առաջադիմությունը կարող ա կապ ունենալ կրթաթոշակների հետ, բայց նման իրավիճակում առաջադիմությանհիման վրա խտրական վերաբերմունք չպիտի լինի, հիմքում պետք ա լինի կամ ուսանողի սոցիալական վիճակը կամ ընդհանրապես բոլորին պիտի նույնչափով ու նույնկերպ աջակցեն:


Շինարար ջան, միանշանակ համաձայն եմ դիտարկումներիդ հետ, իրոք պետք չէր նման կերպ արձագանքել ։Ճ

Հ․Գ թեմային կանրադառնամ դիպլոմայինս գրելուց հետո ։ՃՃ

----------

Շինարար (25.04.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կամ մենք մեր ոստիկանությունում ծերից ծեր հեղափոխություն կանենք, կամ ոստիկանությունը մեզ սաղիս կտանի գրողի ծոցը։

----------

Varzor (01.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայաստան կոմունալ ծառայությունների օնլայն սպասարկումը ոնց լացում էր, նույն կերպ շարունակում է լացել, վայթե ավելի է վատացել։ Ասենք arca.am-ից սիրտս խառնում ա, ոչ մի կերպ հասկանալի չի, որ ամսվա պարտքն է ցույց տալիս, վճարելուց հետո էլ նույն թիվը մնում է, ոչ մի ծանուցման մեխանիզմ չի աշխատում, պոլնի դեբիլանոց։ Առհասարակ հայկական կայէջները մեծամասամբ խայտառակություն են, բանկեր, պետական հաստատություններ․․․ Մինչ օրս համատիրություների մեծ մասը կայքէջ չունեն, ոչ մի նորմալ էլեկտրոնային սպասարկման օրինակ էսքան ժամանակ չեմ տեսել, շատ էլ բարձր տեխնոլոգիական արդյունաբերության նախարարություն ունենք, հողերս մեր գլխին։ Մինչև տեխնոլոգիական հեղափոխություն անելը մի երկու հատ չմո պահանջներին բավարարող web page կարողացեք սարքել։ Երկու տարվա մեջ մենակ հիշվում է վարչապետի ֆեյսբուքյան դատարկաբանությունն ու ԱԺ-ի տխմար գզվրտոցները։ Էս ա մեր ազգային ներուժը։

----------

Freeman (01.05.2020), Varzor (01.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Հայաստան կոմունալ ծառայությունների օնլայն սպասարկումը ոնց լացում էր, նույն կերպ շարունակում է լացել, վայթե ավելի է վատացել։ Ասենք arca.am-ից սիրտս խառնում ա, ոչ մի կերպ հասկանալի չի, որ ամսվա պարտքն է ցույց տալիս, վճարելուց հետո էլ նույն թիվը մնում է, ոչ մի ծանուցման մեխանիզմ չի աշխատում, պոլնի դեբիլանոց։ Առհասարակ հայկական կայէջները մեծամասամբ խայտառակություն են, բանկեր, պետական հաստատություններ․․․ Մինչ օրս համատիրություների մեծ մասը կայքէջ չունեն, ոչ մի նորմալ էլեկտրոնային սպասարկման օրինակ էսքան ժամանակ չեմ տեսել, շատ էլ բարձր տեխնոլոգիական արդյունաբերության նախարարություն ունենք, հողերս մեր գլխին։ Մինչև տեխնոլոգիական հեղափոխություն անելը մի երկու հատ չմո պահանջներին բավարարող web page կարողացեք սարքել։ Երկու տարվա մեջ մենակ հիշվում է վարչապետի ֆեյսբուքյան դատարկաբանությունն ու ԱԺ-ի տխմար գզվրտոցները։ Էս ա մեր ազգային ներուժը։


Իսկ ես ստեղ շվեդներին ամեն առիթով չռփում եմ, հայկական կայքերի որակյալ լոկալիզացիայով  :LOL:  Չիմացողների համար, կայքի լոկալիզացիան լեզուների ապահովումն ա՝ էն որ վերևից դրոշակը փոխում ես, ու սայղ կայքը էդ լեզվով ա դառնում։ Էդ կոնցեպքը շվեդների մոտ blind spot ա․ չունեն ու չգիտեն էլ որ տենց պրոբլեմ ունեն։ Սայթերի 99%–ը չունեն լոկալիզացիա՝ մենակ շվեդերեն ա, իսկ ունենալու դեպքում էլ վայ էդ ունենալուն․ ասենք եքա սայթ ա, լիքը բաժիններով բանով, ու փոխանակ վերևում լեզու ընտրես ու սաղ կայքը էդ լեզվով լինի, ուղղակի մենյուի մեջ, ի թիվս այլ բաժինների լինում ա «In English» բաժին, որտեղ կայքի ողջ ինֆոյի կոնսպեկտած կիսատ–պռատ տարբերակն ա դրած, որում ինչ հղում սեղմում ես, տանում ա շվեդերեն էջեր։  :Bad:  
Մի անգամ մտել էի իրանց ամենահեղինակավոր լեզվի կենտրոնի սայթը, որ շվեդերենի զրոյական մակարդակի կուրս պատվիրեմ, էլի շվեդերեն էր :facepalm: Որ նոր էի եկել, Ստոկհոլմի տեսարժան վայրերի մասին app գտա, որ ենթադրաբար ավելի շատ տուրիստներին պիտի պետք լինի, բացեցի տեսնեմ շվեդերեն ա․․․ ու տենց շարունակ։ 

Նույնը հեռախոսային customer support–ները, որ մինչև շվեդերեն ռոբոտներին հաղթահարում ես ծերանում ես։ Իրանց առողջապահության կենտրոնական հեռախոսին զանգում ես, շվեդերեն բլբլում ա, մեկ էլ for english press X, ուրախանում ես, սեղմում ես  X անգլերեն ասում ա շտապօգնության համար սենց–սենց, ու մեկ էլ նորից անցնում ա շվեդերենի․ այսինքն՝ եթե չես մեռնում, գնա շվեդերեն սովորելու  :LOL: 

Ընդ որում, Ստոկհոլմը ահագին ինտերնացիոնալ քաղաք ա, լիքը expat–ներով ու տուրիստներով։ Ի տարբերություն ասենք Հայաստանի, որտեղ չնայած համարյա արտասահմանցի չկա, բայց ցանկացած չնթռլո սայթ գրագետ արած լոկալիզացիա ունի, հայերեն, ռուսերեն ու անգլերեն, իսկ լրատվական կայքերը երբեմն նաև ուրիշ լեզուներով։ Նույնը նաև հեռախոսով customer support–ի դեպքում։ 

Բայց որ իրանց հարցնում ես, շվեդներին թվում ա սաղ տոչնի ա սաղ, իրանց երկիրը շատ լավ հարմարացված ա արտասահմանցիների համար․ որ ասում եմ լոկալիզացիայի խնդիր ունեք, զարմանում են։ Մի անգամ ընկերոջս ասեցի, որ տենց խնդիր կա ու համեմատեցի Հայաստանի հետ, չհավատաց, գրազ եկանք ու պայմանավորվեցինք իրա ճաշակով պատահական մի քանի սայթ ստուգենք․ հա՛մ շվեդական, համ հայկական։ Ընտրեց 3 կատեգորիա․ մոբայլ օպերատորի, բանկի, երաժշտական գործիքների խանութի կայք։ Գուգլելով գտավ, բոլոր հայկական կայքերը գրագետ արած, անթերի լոկալիզացիա ունեին։ Շվեդականներում բնականաբար չկար ոչ մի լոկալիզացիա  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.05.2020), Varzor (04.05.2020), Աթեիստ (03.05.2020), Բարեկամ (04.05.2020), Գաղթական (03.05.2020), Ներսես_AM (03.05.2020), Շինարար (03.05.2020), Տրիբուն (03.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ ես ստեղ շվեդներին ամեն առիթով չռփում եմ, հայկական կայքերի որակյալ լոկալիզացիայով  ...


Արի Աֆղանստանի հետ համեմատենք Հայաստանը, կպարզվի առհասարակ բողոքելու տեղ չկա ու անիմաստ էլ իշխանափոխություն եղավ երկու տարի առաջ :Ճ 
Շվեդիան երևի տուրիստների ու իմիգրանտների մեծ անհրաժեշտություն չի զգում ու առանց քո ասած լոկալիզացիայի էլ երևի պակաս չունեն, իսկ Հայաստանը աղքատ երկիր է, դրսից եկվորների ջեբին նայող, ու ստիպված են ինտերնացիոնալիզացիայի խնդիրը լուծել, բայց ասածս տեսքի մասին չի, այլ տարրական հնարավորությունների ու ինֆորմացիայի պակասի, որին անգլերենն ու ռուսերենը շատ չեն օգնում…

----------


## Արշակ

> Արի Աֆղանստանի հետ համեմատենք Հայաստանը, կպարզվի առհասարակ բողոքելու տեղ չկա ու անիմաստ էլ իշխանափոխություն եղավ երկու տարի առաջ :Ճ 
> Շվեդիան երևի տուրիստների ու իմիգրանտների մեծ անհրաժեշտություն չի զգում ու առանց քո ասած լոկալիզացիայի էլ երևի պակաս չունեն, իսկ Հայաստանը աղքատ երկիր է, դրսից եկվորների ջեբին նայող, ու ստիպված են ինտերնացիոնալիզացիայի խնդիրը լուծել, բայց ասածս տեսքի մասին չի, այլ տարրական հնարավորությունների ու ինֆորմացիայի պակասի, որին անգլերենն ու ռուսերենը շատ չեն օգնում…


Դե հա, հասկանում եմ, որ տարբեր խնդիրներից ենք խոսում, ուղղակի բողոքդ իմ դարդերը հիշացրեց  :Smile:  Իսկ Շվեդիան Եվրոպայում per capita ամենաշատ էմիգրանտ ընդունող երկիրն ա, նենց որ պիտի որ իրանց հետաքրքրեր, որ դրսից եկածները իրանց լավ զգան, ու սուտ կլինի, որ ասեմ չի հետաքրքրում․ լիքը հարցերով ահագին վիզ են դնում, որ արտասահմանցիքի համար լավ լինի ու իրանց լավ զգան, բայց բաներ կան, որ blind spot ա, չեն տեսնում, որ պրոբլեմ կա։ Ի դեպ, կորոնայի հարցով էլ հիվանդանոցներում նկատելի շատ էին էմիգրանտները, կարծեմ հատկապես Սոմալիից ու ջոկել էին, որ լեզվի խնդիր կա․ համաճարակային խորհրդատվությունը սաղ շվեդերեն ա ու մեսիջները լավ տեղ չի հասնում լեզվին չտիրապետողներին․ կորոնայի դեմ պայքարի իրանց հիմնական բացթողումներից մեկը էդ են համարում։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա կոնկրետ օնլայն Արքային, աշխարհի ամենաթույն սայթը չի, UX խնդիրներ ունի, բայց դե էս նոր վերսիան յոլա տանում ա, նենց չի որ եսիմինչ ահավոր ա․ չնայած չգիտեմ թե հեղափոխությունը ոնց կարար դրա վրա ազդեր կամ չազդեր․ մասնավոր համակարգ չի՞։ Կարաս գաս դու ավելի լավը սարքես  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (04.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ․․․
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա կոնկրետ օնլայն Արքային, աշխարհի ամենաթույն սայթը չի, UX խնդիրներ ունի, բայց դե էս նոր վերսիան յոլա տանում ա, նենց չի որ եսիմինչ ահավոր ա․ չնայած չգիտեմ թե հեղափոխությունը ոնց կարար դրա վրա ազդեր կամ չազդեր․ մասնավոր համակարգ չի՞։ Կարաս գաս դու ավելի լավը սարքես


Գրել եմ ինչ խնդիր է՝ պարտքի ժամանակահատվածը ցույց չի տալիս, վճարելուց հետո էլ ցույց չի տալիս, որ վճարված է՝ չի զրոյացնում: Պիտի գնաս վճարումների պատմությունը նայես: Առաջ էս խնդիրը չկար, հեղափոխությունից հետո ա եղել :Ճ Ենթադրում եմ պայմանագրային աշխատողի են գործը տվել ու մի երկու համբուրգերի փող են տվել, հին աշխատողն էլ ավելի լավ գործ ա ճարել: Ավելի լավը սարքելու խնդիր չի, տուպոյությունը վերացնելու խնդիր ա:

----------


## John

> Արտակ ջան, չեմ ասում մենակ վերջի տարով, բայց տասնութը շատ բարձրա շեմա ու հեչ օբյեկտիվ չի, գաղտնիք չեմ բացի ասելով, որ համալսարաններում լիքը անասուն առարկան են անցնում ու մարդը  հանգիստ կարա դրանց լուրջ չվերաբերվի։  Տասնվեցի դեպքում չէինք բողոքի, քանի որ պատկերը շատ ավելի օբյեկտիվ կլիներ, տասնյոթ ու չորս ունեցող մոգը հաստատ լավ սովորող համարվումա, իսկ Նիկալայը լավ սովորողների մասին էր խոսում։


Աբեր, եթե չեմ սխալվում, 80% ասել է թե 16 + բալ 20ից ունենալու դեպքում վարկ են տալիս, որ պետք է մարել ավարտելուց հետո միայն, ասել է թե փող չունենալու պատճառով դուրս չեն մնում։ Ի՞նչն են խաբել, որտե՞ղ են քցել, իմ դժգոհ բարեկամ

----------

Աթեիստ (04.05.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Գրել եմ ինչ խնդիր է՝ պարտքի ժամանակահատվածը ցույց չի տալիս, վճարելուց հետո էլ ցույց չի տալիս, որ վճարված է՝ չի զրոյացնում: Պիտի գնաս վճարումների պատմությունը նայես: Առաջ էս խնդիրը չկար, հեղափոխությունից հետո ա եղել :Ճ Ենթադրում եմ պայմանագրային աշխատողի են գործը տվել ու մի երկու համբուրգերի փող են տվել, հին աշխատողն էլ ավելի լավ գործ ա ճարել: Ավելի լավը սարքելու խնդիր չի, տուպոյությունը վերացնելու խնդիր ա:


Չի վերանա, քանի ԱրՔա-ն մոնոպոլիստ է  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գրել եմ ինչ խնդիր է՝ պարտքի ժամանակահատվածը ցույց չի տալիս, վճարելուց հետո էլ ցույց չի տալիս, որ վճարված է՝ չի զրոյացնում: Պիտի գնաս վճարումների պատմությունը նայես: Առաջ էս խնդիրը չկար, հեղափոխությունից հետո ա եղել :Ճ Ենթադրում եմ պայմանագրային աշխատողի են գործը տվել ու մի երկու համբուրգերի փող են տվել, հին աշխատողն էլ ավելի լավ գործ ա ճարել: Ավելի լավը սարքելու խնդիր չի, տուպոյությունը վերացնելու խնդիր ա:


Ես Իդրամով եմ կոմունալները վճարում։ Ընդեղ կարելիա  նաև խմբեր ստեղծել ու բոլորը միասին մի գործարքով վճարել։ Ոնց որ նորմալ աշխատել ա էսքան ժամանակ։ 

Բայց արի Արքայի հետ կապված մի հատ վերջին պատմություններից պատմեմ։  :LOL:  Հիշում կատաղում եմ ․․․ ու էս պատմությունը նրա մասին չի, թե ինչ ծրագրային պրոբլեմներ կան համակագում, դրանից խելքս բան չի հասնում։ Սա պատմություն է մարդկային ոչխարության մասին։ 

Անցած դեկտեմբերին վարորդական իրավունքիս ժամկետը լրանում ա։ Դրա թարմացնելը ոտից գլուխ պիտի երկու ժամ քաշի, գնալ-գալն էլ մեջը։ Մինչև ՃՈ գնալս Արքայով պետական տուրքը՝ 12000 դրամ, մուծեցի, անդորրագիրը տպեցի, ու գնացի։ Հերթս հասավ, բա տվեք փաստաթղթերը։ Տալիս եմ ID-ս, ժամկետանց վարորդականս ու էս անդորրագիրը՝ վրան սաղ տվյալներով, ներառյալ 12 թե 16-անիշ կոդը, որը ավտոմատ գեներացվում ա գործարքը հաստատելու համար։ Մորքուրը, պռոշները մինչև քոքը փչած, աչքերը ալա Կլեոպատրա քսած, ինձ բա․
- Էս թուղթը չի անցնում
- Ո՞ր թուղը
- Էս որ յանի վճարել եք
- Ինչի՞ (ախչիիիի մտքումս)
- Պիտի բանկում վճարեք, սենց թուղթ ով էլ ասես կբերի։

Դե դու շնեին կապի, ինձ բաց թող։ Սինքն, ասում եմ, մորքուր, ոնց ով ասես կարա բերի, ուզում ես ասես, էս եքա օնլայն համակարգը որ սարքել դրել են, որ սաղ հարկ, տուրք, կոմունալ, փոխանցումներ որ անում ենք, էտ սաղ մի կողմ, քո կարծիքը մի կո՞ղմ։ Բանը հասավ դիվան բաշուն՝ բաժնի վարիչն ա, ոնց որ փոխգնդապետ։ Սա թե բա, ի՞նչ ա եղել, ես էլ բացատրում եմ, թե ինչ ա եղել։ Սա ինձ թե․ 

- Պետք ա ստուգենք, մեր հաշվին գումարը նստել ա թե չէ։ 

Ես սրան, հոպար, փոխանցումն արված ա, բարաթը դեմդ ա, պետական բարաթ ա, կարաս դաժե Արքայի կայքում էս թվերը մտցնես, քեզ ցույց կտա, որ վճարումը կատարված ա։ Սա, թե չէ, ես զանգեմ ճշտեմ։ Ոշշշշխարը զանգում ա եսիմում, թե բա մի հատ ստուգեք հաշվին նստել ա թե չէ, ու սկսում ա էս կոդը հատիկ հատիկ թելադրել, նու ամեն տառի ու թվի 80% սխալի հավանականությամբ։ Մի քսան րոպե սպասում ա, ու ինձ, բա․ 

- Մեր հաշվին չի նստել գումարը դեռ, պերերիվից հետո արի։ 

Պերերիվից հետո գնում եմ, արդեն մեջս էփում ա, մի ուտում եմ ինք զինքս, սա ինձ թե բա․ 

- Ասում են էսօր չենք կարա ասենք հաշվին նստել ա թե չէ։ Մի չորս հինգ օրից կասենք։ 

Յոբանամատուշկի, էլի շներին կապել են ինձ բաց են թողնում, ասում եմ․ 

- Աբեր, էս սաղ համակարգը սարքած ա նրա համար, որ ամեն ինչ արագ արվի, ոչ թե հինգ օրում։ Հիմա դու ինձ ասում ես հինգ օրից արի՞։ Համ էլ ինձ անուղղակի մեղադրում եք, որ ես հավայի թուղթ եմ ինքս սարքել, վրեն էլ կոդ եմ գրել, էկել եմ ձեզ խաբե՞մ։ Բա ոստիկանություն եք արա, ինչի՞ ինձ՝ խաբեբայիս, չեք ձերբակալում հենց հիմա։ 

Էն ուռու գայիշնիկ գլոխը չի մտնում, թե բան օրենք ա։ Օրենք ա, բլյա ․․ օրենք ․․․․․ 

Ես էլ ժամանակ չունեմ, էլ մյուս անգամ ստեղ գալու հավես չունեմ։ Մի տարվա կուտակածս նեռվերը կերել են երկուսով արդեն։ Էն յազվա կնիկն էլ աչքի տակով նայում ա մեր բազարին ու քթի տակ խնդմնդում ա։ Ինչ անեմ, որ էլ սրանց էրեսը չտենամ, գնացի էտ ՃՈ-ում տեղակայված բանկը, մի հատ էլ 12.000 դրամ վճարեցի, էկա, նկարեցին, գրեցին, մրեցին, պիտի վարորդականս տան։ Մեկ էլ էս մորքուրը, բա․ 

- Պլաստիկը չենք կարում տանք, նյութերը պրծել ա, ապառատը չի աշխատում, բլա բլա ․․․․ թղթի վրա գրած ժամանակավոր պիտի տանք մի ամսով։

Ես սրան բա (ախչիիիի) չէի՞ր կարում սկզբից ասեիր, էսքան ստեղ ոռ չտային հավայի։ Ձենս քցեցի էլի գլուխս, ես կբողոքեմ, ես ձեզ դեռ ցույց կտամ, բնականաբար դա ոչ մեկի տանձին չի, ասեցին դիմեք Արքա։ Ժամանակավորս վերցրեի ու զանգեցի Արքա մի հատ էլ  բողոքի նամակ հղեցի։ Արքայից ինձ պատասխանեցին․ դիմեք ՃՈ  :LOL:  բա ․․․ Մի հատ էլ ստեղ փրփրեցի, ինձ ու ինձ կերա ու տենց մի ամիս էս թղթով յոլլա գնացի, ու սաղ դեռ վերջը չի։ 

Հունվարի վերջին, մի ամիսն անցել ա, ես էլ պիտի լքեմ հայրենիքը երկու օրից, գնում եմ նորմալ պլատիկ վարորդականս վերցնեմ։ Գնացի, թե բա դեռ չենք ստացել պլաստիկը, չենք կարում տպենք, տվեք բաժնի վարիչը թող ժամանակավորը երկարացնի։ Գնացի էն նույն դեբիլոտ բաժնի վարչի մոտ, թե բա խնդրում եմ երկարացրեք մինչև փետրվարի վերջ։ Սա, պրոբլեմ չկա, ախպերս։ Վերցրեց թուղթս, ու վրեն նոր ժամկետ գրեց՝ մինչև փետրվարի 30-ը։ 

Ում իմ սիրտը ընկավ տեղը։ Ասի, ախպեր, էս ա ․․․․ ավել բան մի սպասի։ Նեռվերս կերան, զատո մի ամիս սաղին էտ թուղթը ցույց տվեցի ու ղժացինք պոլնի։

----------

insider (18.05.2020), John (05.05.2020), One_Way_Ticket (04.05.2020), Quyr Qery (05.05.2020), Skeptic (05.05.2020), Varzor (05.05.2020), Աթեիստ (05.05.2020), Արշակ (05.05.2020), Բարեկամ (05.05.2020), Գաղթական (05.05.2020), Հայկօ (05.05.2020), Ներսես_AM (05.05.2020), Շինարար (05.05.2020), Վիշապ (05.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինչ անեմ, որ էլ սրանց էրեսը չտենամ, գանից էտ ՃՈ-ում տեղակայված բանկը, մի հատ էլ 12.000 դրամ վճարեցի, էկա, նկարեցին, գրեցին, մրեցին, պիտի վարորդականս տան։
> 
> ...


Իսկ են ավել վճարած փողդ վերադարձրել ե՞ն, թե «կորել ա» :Ճ

Իդրամն էլ իր էշություններն ունի, ասենք փին, ծածկագիր խառնել են իրար, քարկապ են ընկել սեքյուրիթի ապահովելու մեջ, որ մարդուս զահլեն գնում ա: Հայաստանում քաղաքացուն օնլայն իդենտիֆիկացնելու ադեկվատ մեխանիզմ ոնց որ դեռ չկա, կաղում են:
ՈՒ, հայկական սերվիսների մեծ մասը լրիվ պատմածդ ԱՐՔԱ-ի ու ՃՈ-ի նման բան են, ու խնդիրն էդքան համակարգը չի, ինչքան մարդկանց չկամությունն ու խնդիր լուծելու անճարությունն է, որ ահագին ներվայնացնող ա: Նաև էն, որ մարդիկ համակերպվում են, պրոբլեմ չեն տեսնում ու ոռները չեն ուզում շարժել հարմարություններ ավելացնելու համար: 
Ու մենակ սերվիսը չի, ես հայաստանյան թիմի հետ եմ աշխատում, նույն վիճակն էլ էնտեղ ա՝ պիտի զոռես, սիրաշահես, համոզես, շաբաթներով բացատրես, որ մի երկու հատիկ ավել կոդ գրեն, որ օգտագործողին ավտոմատ ծրագրով մի քիչ ավել ինֆորմացիա տան, որ օգտագործողը խնդիրը հասկանա, շարժվի առաջ, առանց երկար-բարակ քաշքշուկներ առաջացնելու ու ինժեներին կապնվելու անհրաժեշտության, որի արդյունքում նույն ինժեները վայթե մի 20 անգամ ավել ժամանակ ա ծախսում:
Ասենք նույն բանը, որ հնդիկին, կամ ամերկացուն եմ բացատրում, ընդունում, լավացնում են...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հա բա, ընկեր, հեսա, վերադարձրել են  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա բա, ընկեր, հեսա, վերադարձրել են


Դե ստորություն ա էլի, այ դա համակարգային խնդիր է, որ կարողանում են հաշիվների վրա ավել փող ունենալ ու դա ոչ մի ձև չի երևում։
Իսկ Նահանգներում վերջերս ինձ մի դոլար քանի ցենտի չեք էր եկել, իբր թաքսերը ավել էի մուծել  :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

> Գրել եմ ինչ խնդիր է՝ պարտքի ժամանակահատվածը ցույց չի տալիս, վճարելուց հետո էլ ցույց չի տալիս, որ վճարված է՝ չի զրոյացնում: Պիտի գնաս վճարումների պատմությունը նայես: Առաջ էս խնդիրը չկար, հեղափոխությունից հետո ա եղել :Ճ Ենթադրում եմ պայմանագրային աշխատողի են գործը տվել ու մի երկու համբուրգերի փող են տվել, հին աշխատողն էլ ավելի լավ գործ ա ճարել: Ավելի լավը սարքելու խնդիր չի, տուպոյությունը վերացնելու խնդիր ա:


պարտքի սյունակի վերևում մի հատ պուճուրիկ թարմացնելու կոճակ կա․ էդ սեղմում ես զրոյացնում ա։ Ինձ էլ մի քանի ամիս տևեց մինչև ջոկեցի ձևը  :LOL:  Ընդ որում, լոգաութ լոգին լինելուց հետո էլ չի թարմացնում, ու ամեն ամիս նույն թիվն էր ցույց տալիս, ես էլ նույն թիվն էի վճարում առանց նկատելու․ հետո մի օր պատմությունն էի նայում վճարումների, մեկ էլ ջոկեմ ամեն ամիս բոլոր կոմունալները լրիվ նույն թիվն եմ վճարում․ մտածում եմ ո՞նց կարող ա ամեն ամիս մի դրամի ճշգրտությամբ նույն ծախսը կանգնի  :LOL:  Վերջը պարզվեց պետք էր կոճակը սեղմել ռեֆրեշ անել վճարելուց առաջ կամ հետո  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> պարտքի սյունակի վերևում մի հատ պուճուրիկ թարմացնելու կոճակ կա․ էդ սեղմում ես զրոյացնում ա։ Ինձ էլ մի քանի ամիս տևեց մինչև ջոկեցի ձևը  Ընդ որում, լոգաութ լոգին լինելուց հետո էլ չի թարմացնում, ու ամեն ամիս նույն թիվն էր ցույց տալիս, ես էլ նույն թիվն էի վճարում առանց նկատելու․ հետո մի օր պատմությունն էի նայում վճարումների, մեկ էլ ջոկեմ ամեն ամիս բոլոր կոմունալները լրիվ նույն թիվն եմ վճարում․ մտածում եմ ո՞նց կարող ա ամեն ամիս մի դրամի ճշգրտությամբ նույն ծախսը կանգնի  Վերջը պարզվեց պետք էր կոճակը սեղմել ռեֆրեշ անել վճարելուց առաջ կամ հետո


Դե տենց «մանր» հիմարությունները ամենուրեք են… Ես մինչ օրս Ինեկոբանկից քաղվածք եմ ստանում չեղածս հաշվի մասին, որը մի 4 տարի առաջ օնլայն «բացել» էի, հետո պարզվել էր, որ օնլայն բացելը ֆինտուֆլուշկա ա, պիտի մեկա անձնագրով բանկ ներկայանամ, ներկայացել էի, մի քանի օր տարան բերին, ժամանակս վատնեցին, ու վերջը մերժեցին, թե բա՝ կամ Հայաստանում գործ պիտի ունենամ, կամ ուսանող լինեմ, ասենք քյաշ փող որ բերեի իրենց տայի, դնեին հաշվիս վրա, էդ իրենց պետք չէր: Ու հետո զանգեցի ասի՝ հավայի քաղվածք եմ ձեզնից ստանում կարող ե՞ք չեղարկել, չստանամ, թե բա պիտի բանկ գաս անձնագրով… Ու ամենաոռին էն ա, որ էս մարդիկ իրենց արածների մեջ դեբիլություն չեն նկատում…

----------

Freeman (05.05.2020), Արշակ (05.05.2020), Գաղթական (05.05.2020), Տրիբուն (05.05.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> ու վերջը մերժեցին, թե բա՝ կամ Հայաստանում գործ պիտի ունենամ, կամ ուսանող լինեմ,


Ի դեպ՝ ստեղ էլ ա, առանց իրանց պասպորտ, բանկում հաշիվ բացելը եքա պրոբլեմ:
Թվում ա, թե նույն ԵՄ-ն ա, չէ՞:
Բայց Հոլանդիայից Բելգիա տեղափոխվելուց, հոլանդական պասպորտը ձեռներիս, բանկում հաշիվ չէին թողում բացել:
Ընդ որում՝ ING բանկի բելգիական մասնաճյուղն էր: Մենք էլ՝ մինչև էդ, նույն ING-ի հոլանդական մասնաճյուղի հաշվից էինք օգտվում:
ՈՒ տենց էլ չթողեցին հաշիվ բացել՝ մինչև բելգիական пмж-ի քարտ չբերեցինք:

Բայց, քանի սկսել եմ, սաղ պատմեմ՝ պատկերն ամբողջացնելու համար )))

Էդ пмж-ն ստանալու համար, մի շարք այլ թղթերի հետ, բելգիական ապահովագրություն էլ պիտի ունենայիր:
ՈՒ էդ անտեր ապահովագրությունը եքա գցեց..
Էդ ապահովագրությունում գրանցվելուց բանկի պատմությունը պատմեցի, խնդացինք, ասեցի՝ լավ ա դուք պրոբլեմ չեք անում ուրիշ երկրի պասպորտով ձեր մոտ գրանցվելուց:
Սրանք թե բա՝ պրոբլեմ չենք անում, բայց հենց սկսես աշխատել՝ գործատուից տեղեկանք բեր, որ կցենք դոսյեիդ, պրոցեդուրան ա տենց:
Ասի՝ էդ հեչ, բայց ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք, ե՞րբ հոլանդական ապահովագրությունս ստոպ անեմ:
Ասեց՝ հենց էսօր էլ կարաս ստոպ անես, էսօրվանից բելգիական ցանկացած ինստանցիայում ապահովագրություն հարցնեն՝ մեր անունը կտաս..

Դե ես էլ՝ առխային ընկած, հոլանդականը ստոպ արեցի ու սկսեցինք բելգիացի բժիշկների թղթերը հավաքել, որ հետո ապահովագրությանը ներկայացնենք:
Ստեղ տենց ա՝ դու բժիշկին մուծում ես, թուղթ ա տալիս, էդ թուղթը տանում ես ապահովագրություն ու մուծածիդ մի մասը հետ են տալիս:

Կինս էլ հղի էր: Շուտ-շուտ գինեկոլոգի մոտ ստուգման էր պետք գնալ: Ամեն ստուգումը՝ €60:
€250-ի ակնոց զակազ տվինք բան..
Ասին՝ օպտիկականի մոտ 90%-ն ապահովագրությունը հետ ա տալիս:

Վերջում գործի անցա, գործատուից տեղեկանք վերցրի, հետն էլ տենց մի 1000 եվրոյի գինեկոլոգաակնոցախառը թուղթ, ու տարա ապահովագրություն:
Ասին՝ ըըըհը, փաստորեն էսօրվանից սկսած բոլոր բժկական ծախսերիդ մի մասը մեր վրա ա:
- Ո՞նց թե էսօրվանից սկսած, արա, քանի՞ ամիս ա ձեր մոտ գրանցված ենք:
- Հա, քանի ամիս ա գրանցված էիք, բայց դոսյեն լիարժեք չէր, քանի որ էս գործատուի թուղթը պակասում էր: Հիմա թուղթը բերեցիր, դարձավ լիարժեք: Մենք էլ մենակ լիարժեք անդամներին ենք հետ մուծում:
- Արա բա խի՞ ասիք հոլանդացիքին ստոպ անեի: Էն մարդիկ խելոք մուծում էին..
- Չգիտեմ ով ա ասել, ինչ ա ասել, հիմա ձևը սենց ա..


Էդ աշխատանքի ընդունվելս էլ զաթի մի առանձին պատմություն էր )))
Սկզբից 6 ամսվա բելգիական пмж են տալիս, մինչև 5 տարով պլաստիկդ գա:
Էդ 6 ամսվա թուղթը եքա տարուբերով տեղափոխվելուց 2 ամիս հետո տվեցին ու սկսեցի հերթով սաղին հարցնել, թե արդյոք իրավունք ունեմ դրանով աշխատել:
Էդ թուղթը տված A-ն ասեց խաբար չեմ՝ գնա B-ի մոտ, B-ն ասեց ես էլ խաբար չեմ, գնա C-ի մոտ, հետո C-ն ուղարկեց D-ի մոտ, D-ն՝ E-ի մոտ, E -ն՝ F-ի, F-ը՝ G-ի..
բայց երբ G-ն էլ նորից հետ ուղարկեց A-ի մոտ՝ սաղի վրա թքեցի ու ուղիղ գնացի գործատուի մոտ..

Գործատուն էդ 6 ամսվա թուղթը նայեց, շուռումուռ տվեց, ասեց՝ իսկ սրանով իրավունք ունե՞ս աշխատելու..
Ասի՝ հա՛, ո՞նց չունեմ..
Ասեց՝ օքեյ..
ու վերցրեց աշխատանքի..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե տենց «մանր» հիմարությունները ամենուրեք են… Ես մինչ օրս Ինեկոբանկից քաղվածք եմ ստանում չեղածս հաշվի մասին, որը մի 4 տարի առաջ օնլայն «բացել» էի, հետո պարզվել էր, որ օնլայն բացելը ֆինտուֆլուշկա ա, պիտի մեկա անձնագրով բանկ ներկայանամ, ներկայացել էի, մի քանի օր տարան բերին, ժամանակս վատնեցին, ու վերջը մերժեցին, թե բա՝ կամ Հայաստանում գործ պիտի ունենամ, կամ ուսանող լինեմ, ասենք քյաշ փող որ բերեի իրենց տայի, դնեին հաշվիս վրա, էդ իրենց պետք չէր: Ու հետո զանգեցի ասի՝ հավայի քաղվածք եմ ձեզնից ստանում կարող ե՞ք չեղարկել, չստանամ, թե բա պիտի բանկ գաս անձնագրով… Ու ամենաոռին էն ա, որ էս մարդիկ իրենց արածների մեջ դեբիլություն չեն նկատում…


Ինեկոն ընդհանուր լավ բանկ ա․ իրանց թողարկած քարտերի հետ պրոբլեմ չեմ հիշում, փոխանցումները նորմալ, ժամանակին հասնում են, օնլայն բանկինգը ոնց որ նամուսով աշխատում ա, տեղում սպասարկումն էլ կուտվի։ 

Բայց ․․․ իրանց իրավաբանական բաժնում նստած են սովետի ժամանակվա տառակերներ։ Տենց պրոբլեմ ոչ ռեզիդենտ ֆիզիկական հաշվի հետ կապված ես էլ եմ ունեցել, ու մի շաբաթ դավադիտից հետո վերջը հասկացան, որ իրանց ասածը դեբիլություն ա, ու մի հատ երիտասադր քթի ծակով աղջիկ սաղ հարցերը հինգ րոպեում լուծեց, վերջում էլ ներողություն խնդրեց ու ասեց, թե բան պետք լինի զանգի։ Թարսի պես բան պետք չեկավ ․․․

----------

Աթեիստ (05.05.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ի դեպ՝ ստեղ էլ ա, առանց իրանց պասպորտ, բանկում հաշիվ բացելը եքա պրոբլեմ:
> Թվում ա, թե նույն ԵՄ-ն ա, չէ՞:


ԵՄ-ում բանկային հաշիվ բացելը կաշմառ է, հատկապես՝ կորպորատիվ հաշիվ։

Բարեբախտաբար, հիմա շատացել են e-money institution-ները, որոնք նույն կերպ IBAN ու դեբիտային Visa կամ MasterCard են տրամադրում: Ես tranferwise-ում ու Paysera-ում անձնական հաշիվ ունեմ, վերջինում նաև կորպորատիվ։ Առանց երկար ու բարակ հարցերի, էժան սակագներով, հարմար օնլայն ինտերֆեյսով։ Նաև Revolut-ն է պոպուլյար, բայց իրենք ինձ կորպորատիվ հաշիվ բացել հրաժարվեցին, ես էլ նեղացա, անձնական էլ չբացեցի։ Համ էլ Revolut-ը բրիտանական է, ու պարզ չէ, թե բրեքսիտի transition period-ից հետո ինչ կլինի, չնայած ոնց որ ՄԹ-ն SEPA համակարգում մնալու է։

Միակ թերությունը՝ վարկ տրամադրել չեն կարող։ Փողերիդ վրա էլ համապատասխանաբար տոկոս չի գալիս։ Էդ հարցերով ստիպված էլի պիտի բանկերի հետ գործ ունենաս։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԲՈԿ-ն են փակում, Գոգյանը հրաժարական է տալիս, որտև բնականաբար Արայիկը ոչ մի պիտանի բարեփոխում չի անում ու չի հսկում:


Գոգյանին չեմ ճանաչում, երևի լա տղայա, բայց գնացել էր ԲՈԿ աշխատելու, որ ի՞նչ աներ։ Էտ անիմաստ կառուցյը շուտավնից պիտի փակված լիներ։

----------

Varzor (18.05.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

Սաֆարյան Ստյոպային ինչ հիշում եմ՝ բամբասանքների, անեծքների ու լեզվակռիվների մեջ ա՝ հիմնականում թիրախավորելով կանանց: Հանրային խորհրդի նախագահ ա մի մարդ, որի օնլայն բառապաշարը սեքսիզմի դասագիրք կարող ա ծառայի: Ինչ ասես:

----------

Varzor (18.05.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սաֆարյան Ստյոպային ինչ հիշում եմ՝ բամբասանքների, անեծքների ու լեզվակռիվների մեջ ա՝ հիմնականում թիրախավորելով կանանց: Հանրային խորհրդի նախագահ ա մի մարդ, որի օնլայն բառապաշարը սեքսիզմի դասագիրք կարող ա ծառայի: Ինչ ասես:


Սաֆարյանի գոյությունից ավելի վատ ա հենց բուն հանրային խորհրդի գոյությունը: Ինքն էլ սահմանադրական կառույց:

----------

Varzor (18.05.2020), Արշակ (18.05.2020), Շինարար (17.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

Հրանտ Տեր–Աբրահամյանը էս հոդվածում հիմնավորում–կանխատեսում ա, որ վերջին շրջանի սկանդալներն ու լարվածությունը դրսից նախորոք պլանավորած սցենարի մաս են ու հեղաշրջում ա նախատեսվում։
Որոշ հատվածներ հոդվածից․ 



> ‎…





> Բարև, Հայաստանում պատրաստվում է հեղաշրջում:
> Դեպքերի արհեստական էսկալացիան, պետք է ունենա իր կուլմինացիան: Չկա էս կարգի էսկալացիա անելու տրամաբանություն, եթե չի ենթադրվում, որ դա պետք է ունենա մոտալուտ կուլմինացիա: Տեղի ունեցողը չի կարող հեռահար նպատակներ ունենալ: Նպատակը պետք է համարվի մոտիկ, այլապես այսքան գազ տալն իմաստ չունի:
> …
> Երբ Հայաստանի ներքին քաղաքականության մեջ արտաքին միջամտությունն ուժեղանում է, թեկուզ շատեի համար անտեսանելի կերպով, ապա դա բռնացնելու համար երեք նշաններ են կարևոր՝ *բռնության աճը, վարկաբեկումը՝ ինստիտուտների և ժողովրդի, դավաճանությունը*:
> Անկախ Հայաստանի պատմության մեջ բռնության բոլոր խոշոր դեպքերը կամ հաստատապես կամ ենթադրաբար կապված են արտաքին միջամտության հետ՝ բացահայտ կամ քողարկված: Հայկական պետության ինստիտուտների և առհասարակա հայ ժողովդրի համակարգված վարկաբեկումը նույպես այս շարքից է: 
> …
> Մեր կինոն, ունի, ուրեմն երկու սյուժետային գիծ: Մեկը՝ խորքայինը, որի թեմաներն են՝ ապրիլյան պատերազմ, ղարաբաղյան կարգավորում, նաև՝ Ռոբի դատ, բայց որպես ոչ թե բուն թեմա, այլ «իշմար», և ծանրակշիռ դերակատարներ՝ նախագահներ, կաթողիկոս, Ռուաստանի արտգործնախարար։ *Եվ երկրորդը՝ «մայիսյան ապստամբությունը», որի թեմաներն են՝ քֆուր, ծեծ, սկանդալներ և այլն: Կարծում եմ, որ այս պահին առաջին պլանում երևացողները միայն երկրոդական դերակատարներն են: Կինոյի տղերքը հիմա առաջին պլան դեռ չեն մղվի: Ով հիմա շատ է խոսում, նա ճանապարհ հարթողներից է:*
> …
> Հարցնում ես, լավ, իսկ ինչպիսին կարող է լինել «կուլմինացիան»:
> ...


https://hrantakan.blogspot.com/2020/...g-post_20.html


Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք։ Խելքին մոտ ա՞, թե Հրանտի յանը տարել ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հրանտ Տեր–Աբրահամյանը էս հոդվածում հիմնավորում–կանխատեսում ա, որ վերջին շրջանի սկանդալներն ու լարվածությունը դրսից նախորոք պլանավորած սցենարի մաս են ու հեղաշրջում ա նախատեսվում։
> Որոշ հատվածներ հոդվածից․ 
> 
> https://hrantakan.blogspot.com/2020/...g-post_20.html
> 
> 
> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք։ Խելքին մոտ ա՞, թե Հրանտի յանը տարել ա։


Տուֆտում ա ու հավայի փիլիսոփայում: Հրանտը խելոք տղայա, բայց իրա բոլոր վերլուծությունները իրականությունից միշտ հեռու են: Ինքը մտածող ա, էն որ նստում ու մտածում ա, մտածում ա, էնքան ա մտածում, մինչև քարկապ ա ընկնում, հետո էտ քարկապ ընկած մտքերը շաղ ա տալիս թղթին:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.05.2020), Varzor (23.05.2020), Գաղթական (21.05.2020), Շինարար (21.05.2020), Վիշապ (21.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Տուֆտում ա ու հավայի փիլիսոփայում: Հրանտը խելոք տղայա, բայց իրա բոլոր վերլուծությունները իրականությունից միշտ հեռու են: Ինքը մտածող ա, էն որ նստում ու մտածում ա, մտածում ա, էնքան ա մտածում, մինչև քարկապ ա ընկնում, հետո էտ քարկապ ընկած մտքերը շաղ ա տալիս թղթին:


Ընդհանրապես համաձայն եմ, Հրանտի ինչքան սենց խորիմաստ վերլուծություններ կարդացել եմ, երևակայությանը չափից դուրս զոռ տված, չեղած տեղից սարքած ինչ–որ խորիմաստ զռլամա կոնցեպտներ ա հնարում։ Ասենք հիշում եմ վախտին ՀՀԿ–ի ու ԲՀԿի իրար բզբզոցին բերել հասցրել էր Արտաշեսյաններ–Արշակունիներ–Բագրատունիներ․․․ հայոց թագավորական տների միջև արծվի ու առյուծի սիմվոլիկայի մշտնջենական գոյապայքարով էր բացատրում   :LOL:  

Բայց դե որ վերջին շրջանում նախկին ռեժիմի վարձկանների կողմից երկրում մթնոլորտը հետևողականորեն թունավորելու քայլերը քանի գնում ինտենսիվ են դառնում ու արդեն լուրջ պայթյունավտանգ ա թվում, սկսում եմ լուրջ մտահոգվել։ 
Նիկոլի վերջին ելույթներից էլ էն տպավորությունն ա, որ ինքն էլ ա արդեն ջոկում, թե ինչ խորը քաքի մեջ ա ու կամ շուտով թքելու ա գնա, կամ գլուխն ուտելու են։

----------

Quyr Qery (21.05.2020), Varzor (23.05.2020), Շինարար (21.05.2020), Տրիբուն (21.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հրանտ Տեր–Աբրահամյանը էս հոդվածում հիմնավորում–կանխատեսում ա, որ վերջին շրջանի սկանդալներն ու լարվածությունը դրսից նախորոք պլանավորած սցենարի մաս են ու հեղաշրջում ա նախատեսվում։
> ․․․․
> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք։ Խելքին մոտ ա՞, թե Հրանտի յանը տարել ա։


Ասում է՝ «Հասունացվում է մի իրավիճակ, երբ արդեն ոչ միայն վարչապետի հակառակորդներն, այլև՝ աջակիցներն են պահանջում կտրուկ փոփոխություն:», տեսնես էդ ովքեր են ու ի՞նչ փոփոխություն են ուզում, դրանցից որևէ մեկը կարողացել է՞ տարրական հայերենով ձևակերպել էդ բաղձալի փոփխությունները  :LOL:  
Էդ փոփոխություն պահաջողները լավ կլինի սկզբից իրենց ուղեղներում փոփոխություն անեն։ Հրանտ Տեր–Աբրահամյանն էլ հետները։

----------


## Շինարար

Եթե էդպիսի բան լինի, երկիրը մի այլ կարգի քաքի մեջ կհայտնվի, որը ամենավատ ժամանակներում չենք տեսել ու չենք պատկերացրել, բայց ես ոչինչ չէի բացառի: Հատկապես, որ ինչ-որ քաք նախապատրաստվում ա, թե որքանով կհաջողվի, այլ հարց ա: Ավելի լավ ա՝ Նիկոլանք շարունակեն իրանց աստիճանաբար վարի տալը, ինչը ես լրիվ հավատում էի, որ չի լինի ու իրոք մի այլ կարգի բարեփոխումեր են լինելու, ինչին ավելի ու ավելի քիչ եմ սպասում, քան նման կտրուկ շրջադարձ:

----------

Varzor (23.05.2020)

----------


## Արէա

Փաշինյանից հիասթափվողները թող իրենց վերլուծական կարողություններից հիասթափվեն  :Smile: 
Փաշինյանի հիմնական ֆունկցիան Հայաստանում իշխանության հանցավոր վերարտադրության շղթան կոտրելն էր, մարդը արեց, դրանից հետո պիտի ստեղծվեին, զարգանային իրական քաղաքական ուժեր, իրենց ծրագրերով ու գաղափարներով, ինչին նախկինում խանգարում էր քրեական իշխանությունը (գոնե շատերս տենց էինք մտածում)։
Հեղափոխությունից երկու տարի անց մենք պիտի քննարկեինք, թե հաջորդ ընտրություններում ՀԱԿ-ն է հաղթելու, ՔՈ ՍԴԿ-ն, թե՞ ՔՊ-ն։
Հիմա ոչ ՀԱԿ կա, ոչ ՔՈ, ոչ ուրիշ նոր ուժ։
Հաջորդ ընտրություններին (եթե մինչև ընտրություններ հասնենք) կամ Փաշինյանն ա հաղթելու, կամ Քոչարյան-Սարգսյան դաշինքը, ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա, չի ստեղծվել։
Ո՞վ ա մեղավոր, Փաշինյա՞նը։
Հռետորից ֆենոմենալ կառավարչի ու քաղաքական գործչի ունակություններ են պահանջում ու հիասթափվում  :Smile:

----------

Lion (21.05.2020), Varzor (23.05.2020), Աթեիստ (21.05.2020), Անվերնագիր (22.05.2020), Արշակ (21.05.2020), Գաղթական (21.05.2020), Հայկօ (21.05.2020), Վիշապ (21.05.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Փաշինյանից հիասթափվողները թող իրենց վերլուծական կարողություններից հիասթափվեն 
> Փաշինյանի հիմնական ֆունկցիան Հայաստանում իշխանության հանցավոր վերարտադրության շղթան կոտրելն էր, մարդը արեց, դրանից հետո պիտի ստեղծվեին, զարգանային իրական քաղաքական ուժեր, իրենց ծրագրերով ու գաղափարներով, ինչին նախկինում խանգարում էր քրեական իշխանությունը (գոնե շատերս տենց էինք մտածում)։
> Հեղափոխությունից երկու տարի անց մենք պիտի քննարկեինք, թե հաջորդ ընտրություններում ՀԱԿ-ն է հաղթելու, ՔՈ ՍԴԿ-ն, թե՞ ՔՊ-ն։
> Հիմա ոչ ՀԱԿ կա, ոչ ՔՈ, ոչ ուրիշ նոր ուժ։
> Հաջորդ ընտրություններին (եթե մինչև ընտրություններ հասնենք) կամ Փաշինյանն ա հաղթելու, կամ Քոչարյան-Սարգսյան դաշինքը, ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա, չի ստեղծվել։
> Ո՞վ ա մեղավոր, Փաշինյա՞նը։
> Հռետորից ֆենոմենալ կառավարչի ու քաղաքական գործչի ունակություններ են պահանջում ու հիասթափվում


Փաշինյանը դեռ ոչ մի քայլ չի արել օրենքի գերակայություն հաստատելու ուղղությամբ։
Օդի մեջ օրենքներ են ընդունում, բայց էն ուժային մարմինները, որոնք պետք ա հետևեն դրանց կատարմանը, չկան։

Անցած տարի վիզ դրեցինք, որ ծրագիր ստեղծեն, որ ես նկարեմ իմ օրինախախտ հարևանին, իրանց վրա մնա մենակ տուգանելը, բռնում նույնիսկ դրա վրա լիմիտ են դնում։
Ասում ա, կարող ա դու հարևանիդ հետ չունես, սաղ օրը հետևից ընկնում ես, որ խախտումները նկարես։

Բա այ հայվան, եթե էդ հարևանս էնքան ապաշնորհ վարորդ ա, որ սաղ օրը խախտում ա անում, դուք էլ դա չտեսնելու եք տալիս, խի՞ պտի գոնե իմ նկարելով չտուգանվի։

Քանի չունենք ոստիկանություն, ես բողոքելու եմ Նիկոլից։ Իհարկե ոչ ընենց, որ նախկիններն առիթավորվեն։

----------

Freeman (21.05.2020), Quyr Qery (23.05.2020), Varzor (23.05.2020), Տրիբուն (21.05.2020)

----------


## Արէա

> Փաշինյանը դեռ ոչ մի քայլ չի արել օրենքի գերակայություն հաստատելու ուղղությամբ։
> Օդի մեջ օրենքներ են ընդունում, բայց էն ուժային մարմինները, որոնք պետք ա հետևեն դրանց կատարմանը, չկան։
> 
> Անցած տարի վիզ դրեցինք, որ ծրագիր ստեղծեն, որ ես նկարեմ իմ օրինախախտ հարևանին, իրանց վրա մնա մենակ տուգանելը, բռնում նույնիսկ դրա վրա լիմիտ են դնում։
> Ասում ա, կարող ա դու հարևանիդ հետ չունես, սաղ օրը հետևից ընկնում ես, որ խախտումները նկարես։
> 
> Բա այ հայվան, եթե էդ հարևանս էնքան ապաշնորհ վարորդ ա, որ սաղ օրը խախտում ա անում, դուք էլ դա չտեսնելու եք տալիս, խի՞ պտի գոնե իմ նկարելով չտուգանվի։
> 
> Քանի չունենք ոստիկանություն, ես բողոքելու եմ Նիկոլից։ Իհարկե ոչ ընենց, որ նախկիններն առիթավորվեն։


Բայց հարցն էն ա, թե դու ո՞նց էիր պատկերացնում ոստիկանության փոփոխությունը, ու ոնց պիտի Նիկոլը աներ էդ փոփոխությունը։
Ոստիկանությունում կիսագողական, անգրագետ տղերք են աշխատում, ովքեր կաշառքով, ծանոթով մի ձև գործի էին ընդունվել ու լևի փող էին աշխատում։ Էս մարդկանց բոլորին պիտի գործից հանես, որովհետև ոստիկան չեն, գաղափարապես զարգացած, գրագետ, խելացի մարդիկ չեն, բայց հանես ո՞ւմ ընդունես։

Փաշինյանի գլխավոր ֆունկցիան էս արատավոր համակարգի ընթացքը կասեցնելն էր, ու հաջորդ ընտրություններին պիտի ընտրեինք էն ուժին, որը կկարողանար ի թիվս զարգացման այլ ծրագրերի, բոլոր ոլորտների համար որակյալ մասնագետների պատրաստման սխեմա ներկայացնել, սկսած դպրոցից, մինչև բարձրագույն ուումնական հաստատություններ, որպեսզի հաջորդ սերնդի ոստիկանները լինեին ավելի պատրաստված քան հիմա։ Ու մի 10 տարի հետո կսկսեինք զգալ փոփոխությունը։

Անձամբ իմ սպասելիքները Փաշինյանից 100%-ով իրականացել են, այլ հարց ա որ ես լուրջ սպասելիքներ ունեի այլ ուժերից, որոնք ուղղակի անգործության են մատնված հեղափոխությունից հետո, ի տարբերություն նախկին հանցագործ իշխանության ներկայացուցիչների ու հովանավորյալների։

----------

Varzor (23.05.2020), Աթեիստ (21.05.2020), Գաղթական (21.05.2020), Հայկօ (21.05.2020), Տրիբուն (21.05.2020)

----------


## Արէա

Անցած բոլոր ընտրություններին մեր խնդիրը եղել ա ընտրել ցանկացածին, ով մաս չէր նախկին իշխանությունների, ու կոտրել դրանց վերարտադության ցիկլը, որ անցնեինք նորմալ, ժողովրդավարական ընտրությունների շրջափուլի, որտեղ արդեն պիտի հաղթեին գաղափարապես հասուն, զարգացման լուրջ ծրագրեր ունեցող ուժեր, ոչ թե թաղի գողականները։
Ու հեղափոխությունն էլ հենց էս տրամաբանությամբ ա եղել՝ հեռացնենք սրանց, տեսնենք ինչ ենք անում։ Փաշինյանը օգնեց մեզ, որ հեռացնենք նրանց, հեռացրեցինք, բայց չենք տենում թե էլ ինչ պիտի անենք։
Ու մյուս ընտրություններին էլի ստիպված պիտի Փաշինյանին ընտրենք, որ նախկին ցիկլը չվերսկսվի, ու դրա մեղքը Փաշինյանինը չի։

----------

Արշակ (21.05.2020), Գաղթական (21.05.2020), Տրիբուն (21.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Անցած բոլոր ընտրություններին մեր խնդիրը եղել ա ընտրել ցանկացածին, ով մաս չէր նախկին իշխանությունների, ու կոտրել դրանց վերարտադության ցիկլը, որ անցնեինք նորմալ, ժողովրդավարական ընտրությունների շրջափուլի, որտեղ արդեն պիտի հաղթեին գաղափարապես հասուն, զարգացման լուրջ ծրագրեր ունեցող ուժեր, ոչ թե թաղի գողականները։
> Ու հեղափոխությունն էլ հենց էս տրամաբանությամբ ա եղել՝ հեռացնենք սրանց, տեսնենք ինչ ենք անում։ Փաշինյանը օգնեց մեզ, որ հեռացնենք նրանց, հեռացրեցինք, բայց չենք տենում թե էլ ինչ պիտի անենք։
> Ու մյուս ընտրություններին էլի ստիպված պիտի Փաշինյանին ընտրենք, որ նախկին ցիկլը չվերսկսվի, ու *դրա մեղքը Փաշինյանինը չի*։


Իրենն էլ է․ այդ գաղափարական ուժերի գոյացման համար կլիմա ստեղծելը նաև իշխանության գործն ա։ Ու ինչ էլ ուզում են ասեն, ներկա իշխանությունը դեռ սևուսպիտակի տրամաբանության մեջ ա։ Ինչը, չնայած հասկանալի ա, քանի որ ավգյան ախոռները մաքրելու դեռ երկար գործ կա անելու․ մարաթոնի դեռ տենց 7-8 կիլոմետրի վրա ենք։

Ինձ համար էլ ա տարօրինակ մարդկանց դժգոհությունը Նիկոլից, ու ասեմ, որ իմ սպասումները կրկնակի գերակատարել ա։ Հիմա որ Նիկոլին լսում ես, շատ ավելի հավասարակշռված ու դժվարությունները գոնե տեսնող մարդու տպավորություն ա թողնում՝ ահագին հեռացած էն լաչառ ընդդիմադիրից կամ ճըղ-ճըղ ուռա-հեղափոխականից։ Ու լրիվ հասկանում եմ իր «լավ է դանդաղ անենք, բայց լինի, քան շըփ-թըփ ու անկենսունակ բարեփոխումներ անենք» թեզը։ Ու սրա մասին այստեղ դեռ երկու տարի առաջ էինք խոսում, որ այդ հեղափոխական իլլյուզիաների փուչիկը շատ արագ տրաքելու ա։ Սխալվեցինք, միգուցե․․․ շատ արագ չտրաքեց, դանդաղ օդը բաց թողեց, ինչում էլի ներկա իշխանության ամակն էլ կա, որ տեղ-տեղ հեղափոխական են, տեղ-տեղ էլ դանդաղ տեմպերով փորձում են ինչքան կարան ինստիտուցիոնալ փոփոխություններ ներմուծել։

Ոստիկանության պահով էլ համաձայն եմ հետդ․ բարեփոխելը անհնարին ա՝ պիտի զրոյից սկսել։ Ու ահագին ոգևորված էի մունիցիպալ ոստիկանության մասին շարժով, բայց կարծես խոսեցին ու անցան։ Հուսով եմ Մարությանը սա կբրթի առաջ ու առողջ ալտերնատիվ ոստիկանական ուժ կստեղծվի, իսկ ներկա թյուրիմացությունը կամաց-կամաց կվերանա։

Ես կրթական բարեփոխումների առումով էի շատ ավելի շատին սպասում, ինչը նաև պիտի ստեղծեր մի 10 տարուց կադրերի գոյանալու մասին հույս։ Ցավոք դեռ դրա նշույլը անգամ չկա։

Հրանտն էլ ֆենթըզի սիրող տղա ա․․․

----------

Արշակ (21.05.2020), Շինարար (21.05.2020), Տրիբուն (21.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

Ինչքան հիշում եմ նոր, խելքը գլխին ոստիկաններ բուծելու ինչ–որ կառույց սկսել էին ստեղծել մի կես տարի – մի տարի առաջվանից, բայց չգիտեմ ուր ա հասել ու դրա քյարը երևի մի քանի տարուց նոր կտեսնենք եթե հաջող գնա։ 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա, Փաշինյանին, ես հիմա էլ եմ ընդհանուր առմամբ գոհ իրանից․ ինչից չի հետևում թե ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա անում ու վատ կողմեր չունի, չէ, ուղղակի ոնց հենց ամենասկզբից էի ասում, հաշվի առնելով ինչ խորը քաքի մեջ ենք եղել տասնյակ տարիներ (իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ հարուրամյակներ), իմ սպասումները շատ ավելի պեսիմիստական էին։ Էն կոռումպացված, կլանային ու խավարամիտ հասարակությունը իր բոլոր շերտերով ու պետական համակարգերով որ ունեինք, ի՞նչ հույսով պիտի սպասեի, որ ինչ–որ սուրբ ու ամենագետ պիտի հայտնվի իր սուրբ ու ամենագետ թիմով, որ սաղ իդեալական անի ու ողջ կառավարությունն ու հասարակությունն էլ հետը իդեալական համագործակցի։ Իշխանական թիմի մարդիկ էլ մեր պես միս ու արյունից, նույն նեխած համակարգում ապրած մարդիկ են իրանց անձնական ու մասնագիտական առավելություններով ու թերություններով։ Ես որ ինձ քչից շատից կրթված, խելացի ու էթիկական սկզբունքներով մարդ եմ համարում, որ լինեի կառավարության մեջ, էլի վստահ եմ որ լիքը բան քաքմեջ էի անելու մարդկային հարաբերությունների պրոբլեմներն էլ չէին բացառվելու։

Իսկ Նիկոլը հիմա խորը քաքի մեջ ա իսկապես․ ասենք մեդիա մուտիլովկեքի էն դոզան որ իր ու իր թիմի վրա ա ուղղված էս անգրագետ ժողովրդի իրավիճակում, զարմանալի ա, որ մինչև հիմա հլը դիմանում ա։ Նախկին ռեժիմի վարձկաններն էլ ժողովրդի բոլոր թույլ կետը բռնել են ու ինչքան ուժ ունեն սեղմում են․ էլ ավանդական արժեքների վրա մանիպուլացիաներ՝ ԼԳԲԹ, սեռական դաստիարակություն, էլ իշխանությանը քրֆելու ու բուլինգ անելով մաչոյական ընկալումներով կոտրել, քրիստոնեություն, Ղարաբաղ և այլն։ Ու օկտվելով իրանց թողած փտած ոստիկանության ու դատական համակարգի թերություններից ու մեր բռնած օրենքի, դեմոկրատիայի ու խոսքի ազատության ուղղուց, ինչքան ուժ ունե abuse են անում էդ ամենը։ Դե զատո տասնամյակների թալանած փողն էլ անվերջ հոսում ա վարձկանների ջեբերը։ Կորոնայի համաճարակն էլ լրիվ թարս էր․ մի կողմից ՍԴ–ն մաքրելու հարցը լռվեց իր բոլոր վատ հետևանքներով, մյուս կողմից կորոնայի իրավիճակում խավարամիտ հասարակության դավադրապաշտությունը հելել մեզ ուտում ա, Ռուսաստանն ու նախկին ռեժիմի մեդիան էլ էլի թույլ տեղի վրա հուպ են տալիս․ ինչքան աշխարհում դավադրության տեսություն կար սաղ իրար կպցրել սարքել են մեգադավադրություն, տվել զաշկալիտ ա անում։ 

Էս պահին Նիկոլը ինչ էլ անի կորոնայի մոմենտով՝ խստացնի, թուլացնի, ինչ ուզում ա անի, ժողովրդի մեծ մասը դժգոհ ա լինելու գործողություններից։ Տնտեսության վարի գնալ մյուս կողմից ա ամեն ինչ վատացնելու ու  դժգոհությունների մեծ ալիք բարձրացնելու։

Դե Ռուսաստանն էլ, նախկինների թողած սաղ կյանքներս վզներիս դրած ստրկական գազի պայմանագրով ու մնացածով օղակը սեղմում ա վզներիս ու Նիկոլին առանձնապես թպրտալու տեղ չի թողում։

Մի խոսքով, սաղ վատ ա‎ ։Ճ

----------

Freeman (21.05.2020), Արէա (21.05.2020), Հայկօ (21.05.2020), Ներսես_AM (21.05.2020), Ուլուանա (21.05.2020), Տրիբուն (21.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

Իսկ կառավարությունից ամենաշատը դժգոհ եմ ԿԳՄՍ նախարարից․ հա, կոռուպցիայի որոշ օղակներ պակասացրեց դպրոցներում օնլայն գրանցման համակարգով, մի երկու խոշոր կոռպցիոներից ազատվեց՝ ռեկտորներ ու գիտության կոմիտե, ռեկտորների ընտրությունը որոշ չափով ազատականացվեց, կրթական համակարգը էլ ակտիվ չի մասնակցում կուսակցական պրոպագանդային ու ընտրություններ կեղծելուն, բայց հետն էլ լիքը ափռ–ցփռ բաներ ա անում ցինիկավարի, կրթական ծրագրերի էական բարեփոխումներ դեռ չեն երևում, գիտության ոլորտն էլ ոնց անտեսված կար տենց մնացել ա։ Գիտության խնդիրներից ընդհանրապես չի հասկանում ու ոչ էլ գիտակցում ա, որ չի հասկանում։ 
Ֆեյք մեդիայի դեմ պայքարն էլ, որ էսօր երկրի ամենալուրջ խնդիրներից ա, կրթության նախարարը պիտի առաջ տաներ առաջին հերթին՝ մեդիագրագիտության կուրսեր մտցնելով դպրոցներից սկսած, համալսարաններով ու հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ կրթական ծրագրերով վերջացրած։

----------

Varzor (23.05.2020), Աթեիստ (21.05.2020), Հայկօ (21.05.2020), Ուլուանա (21.05.2020), Տրիբուն (21.05.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս ինչ լավ ա, որ Արէան հետ ա եկել ))
Համարյա միշտ հավասարակշռված մտքեր ա արտահայտում:

Ինքս էլ մեծ սպասելիքներ ունեի այլ ուժերի` գաղափարական ուժերի, բեմ դուրս գալու հետ կապված:
Բայց փաստորեն դեռ չեն հասունացել, ինչն էլի էդքան մեղադրելու չի երևի:

Գուցե պատկերն այլ լիներ, եթե արանքում պիցցիստները գազ չտային:
Բայց դե դա կանխատեսելը դժվար էր ու հիմա էլ էդքան հեշտ չի կռահել իրենց հաջորդ սադրիչ քայլերը:

Հրանտի հետ, իհարկե, համաձայն չեմ: Կլասիկ դավադրության տեսություն ա:

Քոչի շարժը, ավելի շուտ, քաոսատիպ ա, փրփուրներից կախվող ու առանց հստակ գիտակցության, թե ինչից հետո ինչ են անում ու հանուն ինչի:

Էս ամենի ֆոնի վրա էլ, հավանաբար, մնացած բոլոր պոտենցյալ ուժերը, որ պիտի գաղափարական հիմք ստեղծեին նոր կուսակցություններ ձևավորվելու ու քաղաքական վեկտոր ընտրելու, <դարանակալած> սպասում են իրենց բեմ դուրս գալու պատեհ պահի:
Երևի մտածում են, թե որպես ընդդիմություն հանդես գալը հիմա հղի է <պիցցառաստ> պիտակավորմամբ, իսկ որպես կոալիցիա էլ էդքան իմաստ չունի, քանի որ սենց թե նենց իշխանության վարկանիշն ահագին բարձր ա ժողովրդի շրջանում:

Փաստացի միակ ճանապարհը` կամաց-կամաց ճանաչում ձեռք բերելու ու հետագայում էդ ստեղծված հիմքի վրա էլեկտորատ հավաքելու, ինչ-որ հանրօգուտ գործով զբաղվելն ա ու դրա բավական հնչեղության ապահովումը:
Ասենք օրինակ` Ամուլսարի ու մնացած պոչամբարների թեմայի հիման վրա <Կանաչներ> ձևավորվեին ու աշխուժանային:
Բայց դա էլ դեռ չունենք:
Ցավալի է իհարկե, բայց և, կարծում եմ, ոչ մեղադրելու` վերոնշյալ պատճառներով:

Կարելի է սպասել, որ գոնե հաջորդ ընտրություններից առաջ ասածս <դարանակալած> ուժերն ակտիվանան:
Չնայած որ, էդ միջոցին արդեն ահագին ուշ կարող ա լինի, քանի որ ո՞վ պիտի անծանոթ ու անհասկանալի ինչ-որ ուժերի ընտրի` բացի իրենց անձամբ ճանաչող ու վստահողներից:

Այսինքն` (ինչպես արդեն մի անգամ ստեղ գրել էի) քաղաքական դաշտի քիչ թե շատ ձևավորված բազմազանության կարելի կլինի ականատես լինել միայն հաջորդին հաջորդող ընտրություններին..

----------

Արէա (21.05.2020), Արշակ (21.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Իրենն էլ է․ այդ գաղափարական ուժերի գոյացման համար կլիմա ստեղծելը նաև իշխանության գործն ա։ Ու ինչ էլ ուզում են ասեն, ներկա իշխանությունը դեռ սևուսպիտակի տրամաբանության մեջ ա։ Ինչը, չնայած հասկանալի ա, քանի որ ավգյան ախոռները մաքրելու դեռ երկար գործ կա անելու․ մարաթոնի դեռ տենց 7-8 կիլոմետրի վրա ենք։


Իշխանություններին շատ են մեղադրում նախկիններին ուշադրության կենտրոնում պահելու, սև ու սպիտակի համար, բայց ես էդ մարդիկ ի՞նչ անեն․ իրանք արձրագանքում են էն ամենին, ինչը ժողովրդական հուզմունքի ալիքներ ա առաջացնում ու էդ նորմալ ա․ ժողովրդավար իշխանությունները միշտ էլ պիտի արձագանքեն, եթե ժողովրդական մասսաները իրանց էս կամ էն գործողությունը քննադատում են‎։ Իրանք ի՞նչ մեղավոր են, որ սաղ մեդիան նախկինների ձեռն ա ու նրանք էն ակտուալ թեմաներ սարքում, ժողովուրդն էլ դրանցով ա ալեկոծվում։ Հո իրանք զոռով չեն բռնելու իրանց նորմալ քննադատող ճարեն մեյդան հանեն։ 
Ասենք ՔՈ–ն սաղ օրը մունաթ ա գալիս, որ իրանց փոխարեն նախկիններին ա Նիկոլը մեյդան հանում, բայց ո՞վ ա մեղավոր որ ՔՈ–ն չի կարում ժողովրդին իր շուրջ գրավի ու ակտուալ թեմաները ինքը ստեղծի։ Ասենք ընտրություններին էն հեռուստաբանավեճի ժամանակ, Նիկոլը հենց ՔՈ–ի ներկայացուցչին իր հարցը ուղղեց, էդքանով սաղի մեջից հենց ՔՈ–ին կարևորելով, չնայած որ ՔՈ–ն ինքն իրանով նենց մի առանձնապես եսիմինչ չէր կարում աներ ժողովրդի համար նկատելի դառնալու համար։ Մենակ դիլխոր դեմքով մռմռթում են։

Էս առումով իշխանությունները գլխավոր բանը որ իմ կարծիքով պիտի անեն ու չեն անում, էդ ինչպես արդեն ասեցի, ժողովրդի մեդիագրագիտությունը բարձրացնող ծրագրեր ներդնելն ա, որ ժողովուրդը նախկինների կեղծ օրակարգերի հետևից չվազի, բովանդակային բանավեճերը մեջտեղ գան։

----------

Freeman (21.05.2020), Աթեիստ (21.05.2020), Արէա (21.05.2020), Գաղթական (21.05.2020), Ուլուանա (21.05.2020), Տրիբուն (21.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իշխանություններին շատ են մեղադրում նախկիններին ուշադրության կենտրոնում պահելու, սև ու սպիտակի համար, բայց ես էդ մարդիկ ի՞նչ անեն․ իրանք արձրագանքում են էն ամենին, ինչը ժողովրդական հուզմունքի ալիքներ ա առաջացնում ու էդ նորմալ ա․ ժողովրդավար իշխանությունները միշտ էլ պիտի արձագանքեն, եթե ժողովրդական մասսաները իրանց էս կամ էն գործողությունը քննադատում են‎։ Իրանք ի՞նչ մեղավոր են, որ սաղ մեդիան նախկինների ձեռն ա ու նրանք էն ակտուալ թեմաներ սարքում, ժողովուրդն էլ դրանցով ա ալեկոծվում։ Հո իրանք զոռով չեն բռնելու իրանց նորմալ քննադատող ճարեն մեյդան հանեն։ 
> Ասենք ՔՈ–ն սաղ օրը մունաթ ա գալիս, որ իրանց փոխարեն նախկիններին ա Նիկոլը մեյդան հանում, բայց ո՞վ ա մեղավոր որ ՔՈ–ն չի կարում ժողովրդին իր շուրջ գրավի ու ակտուալ թեմաները ինքը ստեղծի։ Ասենք ընտրություններին էն հեռուստաբանավեճի ժամանակ, Նիկոլը հենց ՔՈ–ի ներկայացուցչին իր հարցը ուղղեց, էդքանով սաղի մեջից հենց ՔՈ–ին կարևորելով, չնայած որ ՔՈ–ն ինքն իրանով նենց մի առանձնապես եսիմինչ չէր կարում աներ ժողովրդի համար նկատելի դառնալու համար։ Մենակ դիլխոր դեմքով մռմռթում են։
> 
> *Էս առումով իշխանությունները գլխավոր բանը որ իմ կարծիքով պիտի անեն ու չեն անում, էդ ինչպես արդեն ասեցի, ժողովրդի մեդիագրագիտությունը բարձրացնող ծրագրեր ներդնելն ա, որ ժողովուրդը նախկինների կեղծ օրակարգերի հետևից չվազի, բովանդակային բանավեճերը մեջտեղ գան։*


Համ ասում ես «ի՞նչ անեն», համ էլ սենց լավ էլ ինքդ ասում ես թե ինչ անեն։  :Jpit:  Հների թեման փակ է, բոլորն էլ դա գիտեն, բայց Նիկոլենց էլ ա ձեռք տալիս հների թեման բաց պահելը, որովհետև «չքննադատենք նենց, որ հները ոգևորվեն» տրամադրությունները բարենպաստ են իրենց, քանի «թիմ չի ձևավորվել» ու տենց․․․ ու ՔՈ-ն, ՀԱԿ ու մյուսներն էլ են փակ թեմա․ թե ինչ-որ մեկը դրանցից սպասում էր լուրջ ընդդիմություն, վայթե իրենց վերլուծական կարողությունների վրա պիտի աշխատեն, ինչպես Առէան ա ասում։

Իսկ ինչ անելու համար․ նույնն էլ կարանք ասենք՝ էհ իրենք ինչ անեն, եթե կադրեր չկան։ Չնայած խի՞ կարանք, լավ էլ ասում ենք, բայց էն որ կադրեր պատրաստելն էլ ա պետության ու իշխանության գործը շատերը չեն խորանում։ Բայց կարան երիտասարդական կոնֆերանսներ կազմակերպեն, քաղաքական ամառային դպրոցներ, «Հայաստան 2030» պրոյեկտներ, քաղ գործիչների դպրոցներ այցելություններ, ուսանողների հետ հանդիպումներ, խնդիրների 5-րդ դասարանցու համար/լեզվով վերլուծություններ ու լիքը տենց բաներ։ Էդ անտերը մշակույթն ինքն իրեն չի ձևավորվում էլի, ինչպես նաև մեդիա գրագիտությունը, հանրության քաղաքական հասունությունը, քաղ պրոցեսների մասին տեղյակությունը, և այլն։ Նստած առավոտից գիշեր տուֆտում են մի վագոն ԱԺ-ում պատգամավորներ, մի կես վագոն էլ Երևանի ավագանիում․․․ գնացեք ժողովրդի մեջ, համոզեք ու ոգեշնչեք, հարցերը լսեք, լուծումների առաջարկները քննարկեք, երեխաների մեջ խանդավառություն առաջացրեք պետական կառավարման փեշակի նկատմամբ։ Չէ, ֆեյսբուքում գզվրտվելը հիմա ժողովրդի հետ աշխատանք ա համարվում․․․

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ կառավարությունից ամենաշատը դժգոհ եմ ԿԳՄՍ նախարարից․ հա, կոռուպցիայի որոշ օղակներ պակասացրեց դպրոցներում օնլայն գրանցման համակարգով, մի երկու խոշոր կոռպցիոներից ազատվեց՝ ռեկտորներ ու գիտության կոմիտե, ռեկտորների ընտրությունը որոշ չափով ազատականացվեց, կրթական համակարգը էլ ակտիվ չի մասնակցում կուսակցական պրոպագանդային ու ընտրություններ կեղծելուն, բայց հետն էլ լիքը ափռ–ցփռ բաներ ա անում ցինիկավարի, կրթական ծրագրերի էական բարեփոխումներ դեռ չեն երևում, գիտության ոլորտն էլ ոնց անտեսված կար տենց մնացել ա։ Գիտության խնդիրներից ընդհանրապես չի հասկանում ու ոչ էլ գիտակցում ա, որ չի հասկանում։ 
> Ֆեյք մեդիայի դեմ պայքարն էլ, որ էսօր երկրի ամենալուրջ խնդիրներից ա, կրթության նախարարը պիտի առաջ տաներ առաջին հերթին՝ մեդիագրագիտության կուրսեր մտցնելով դպրոցներից սկսած, համալսարաններով ու հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ կրթական ծրագրերով վերջացրած։


Ինձ թվում ա՝ շատերն են ամբարտավանությամբ աչքի ընկնում, ոչ միայն կրթության նախարարը: Նույն առողջապահության նախարարն էլ: Գնահատելով իր արած աշխատանքը, մանավանդ էս իր համակարգի համար դժվար օրերին, արի անկեղծ ընդունենք, որ բավականին ամբարտավան ա ու մեծամիտ իր պահվածքում: Էս մարդիկ, մենք երևի նաև, որովհետև քիչ թե շատ մեր սերունդն են, ցավոք դե ռէդ սովետական վաղտի պաշտոնյայի շրջապատին վերևից նայելու ու էդ վերևից նայելը անթաքույց անելու բարդույթներից դեռ չենք ազատվել:

----------

Varzor (23.05.2020), Վիշապ (21.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Փաշինյանը դեռ ոչ մի քայլ չի արել օրենքի գերակայություն հաստատելու ուղղությամբ։
> Օդի մեջ օրենքներ են ընդունում, բայց էն ուժային մարմինները, որոնք պետք ա հետևեն դրանց կատարմանը, չկան։
> ․․․


Իսկ էն 132 պատգամավորները, որ օրենսդիր մարմին են ներկայացնում, ոչ բան չունեի՞ն անելու, սաղ Փաշինյանը պիտի անե՞ր։

----------

Varzor (23.05.2020), Շինարար (22.05.2020), Տրիբուն (21.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ոստիկանությունը դեբիլ ա, չի կարողանում օրենքը պարտադրել, ժողովուրդը դեբիլ ա, չի կարողանում օրենքը չխախտել, կառավարությունը դեբիլ ա, չի կարողանում թիմային աշխատանք անել, պրոֆեսիոնալ կադրերի ընտրել, ԱԺ-ն դեբիլ ա, չի կարողանում նորմալ աշխատող օրենքներ ստեղծել, կարող ա՞ էս բոլորը ընդհանուր պրոբլեմ ունեն, չեմ ջոկում  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (23.05.2020), Հայկօ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ շատերն են ամբարտավանությամբ աչքի ընկնում, ոչ միայն կրթության նախարարը: Նույն առողջապահության նախարարն էլ: Գնահատելով իր արած աշխատանքը, մանավանդ էս իր համակարգի համար դժվար օրերին, արի անկեղծ ընդունենք, որ բավականին ամբարտավան ա ու մեծամիտ իր պահվածքում: Էս մարդիկ, մենք երևի նաև, որովհետև քիչ թե շատ մեր սերունդն են, ցավոք դե ռէդ սովետական վաղտի պաշտոնյայի շրջապատին վերևից նայելու ու էդ վերևից նայելը անթաքույց անելու բարդույթներից դեռ չենք ազատվել:


Նոր մի վիդեո էի նայում Բիլլ Գեյցի մասին, որում մի  հին հարցազրույցում հարց են տալիս, թե քո արածների շնորհին օրեկան փրկվում ա 2000 մարդ։
Մի հատ ինքնաթիռ որ փրկում են, սաղ աշխարհն իմանում ա, իսկ սա դրանից քանի՞ անգամ ա ավել, բայց ոչ մեկ չի խոսում։

Արսենի արածների մասին խոսում են դրսից էկած մարդիկ։ Որոնք տեսնում են մյուս (այդ թվում եվրոպական) երկրների ու մերոնց արածների կոնտրաստ։ Ու էդքանից հետո իրան նենց բաներում են մեղադրում, որ եթե ինքը գործին նվիրված չլիներ, վաղուց պտի թքած, գնացած լիներ։

Ստեղ նաև բերեմ Ռուբեն Վարդազարյանի գրառումը ՖԲ-ից։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

ՊԵՏՔ Է ՄԻ ԲԱՆ ԱՆԵԼ


Ներկա պահին Հայաստանում դիտվում է մի շատ տարօրինակ...ըըը... չէ՛, "տարօրինակը" մեղմ է հնչում. իրականում՝ սուպեր–տարօրինակ մի սոցիալական երևույթ, որն անձամբ ինձ համար կատարյալ հայտնություն է։ Ես նույնիսկ ամենաինտենսիվ հոգեմետ նյութերի ազդեցության տակ չէի կարող պատկերացնել, որ նման բան հնարավոր է։


Ախպերիկ, ուրեմն՝ հիմա՝ այ հենց էս պահին Հայաստանում իրականացվում է համատարած, շատ կոպիտ, շատ հանդուգն, շատ լկտի բուլիինգ ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ՝ իշխանության ներկայացուցիչների դեմ։


Ըըը...այո, գիտեմ, որ սա բավականին զավեշտալի է հնչում, բայց սա փաստ է։ Հայաստանում իշխանության ներակայցուցիչներին դեմ են տվել պատին ու ստորացնում են, ով, ոնց կարող է։ Էս երկրում այլևս չկա որևէ զգուշավորություն, զսպվածություն կամ, եթե կուզեք՝ հարգանք իշխանության ներկայացուցչի նկատմամբ։ Առավելապես՝ բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների նկատմամբ։


Բառիս բուն իմաստով՝ ՈՎ, ԻՆՉ ուզում ասում է, գրում է, ձայնագրում է, տեսանկարահանում է։
Խփեք ինձ, բայց միևնույն է չեք համոզի, որ ուրիշ որևէ տեղ նման բան կա։


ՄԻ ՐՈՊԵ


Խնդրում եմ...շատ եմ խնդրում չշփոթել վերոնշվածը ՔՆՆԱԴԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ կոչվածի հետ։ Օ՜ ոչ, ընկերներ, ձեր թույլտվությամբ՝ ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչ է քննադատությունը։ Քննադատությունն այն էր, ինչ մենք անում էինք մինչև հեղափոխությունը։ Այ դա քննադատություն էր, իսկ սա կատաղի կիբեռբուլիինգ է, յոբ մենյա լյուցիֆեռ, ուրիշ ոչինչ։


Օրինակ բերեմ։
Քաղաքացի Միշիկ Սամսոնյանը հանգիստ կարող է այսպիսի ստատուս գրել, օրինակի համար, հասցեագրված Արսեն Թորոսյանին՝
"Արսենչո, այ եթիմ լրբի տղա, քիչ մնաց՝ էդ դիմակներդ հերթով քաշելու ենք մեծ գլխիդ"։


Կամ՝


"Նիկոլիկ, այ քաքի կտոր, դու ու ընտանիքդ ողբալով ներողություն եք խնդրելու։ Հերթով, կարգով...Լսու՞մ ես"։


Կամ՝


"Էն պլանքյաշ Միրզոյանին ասեք՝ գլխավոր բոզորդու աներձագը հեսա մի ինքնաթիռ պլան ա բերելու Աֆղանստանից։ Թող դիմավորի"։


Ահա։
Մոտավորապես էսպես։


Սպասեք–սպասեք, ախպերիկ, երդվում եմ, թե կես տոկոս չափազանցեցնում եմ։ Իմ աչքով եմ տեսել սրան շատ մոտ բովանդակությամբ, և նույնիսկ ավելի ծանր բառապաշարով նյութեր ուղղված Փաշինյանենց։ Ընդ որում, հեղինակները ֆեյքեր չեն՝ ընդդիմադիր տղերք են, ախպեր ջան, կայֆոտ վայելում են թավիշը։ Ի՞նչ կա որ։


ՀԻՄԱ ՀԱՐՑ


Սիրելի պարոն Փաշինյան, ըստ ձեզ՝ նման սիստեմատիկ այլանդակության պայմաններում, երբ ոչ ոք չի պատժվում մարդկանց արաժանապատվությունը պարբերաբար և շատ կոպտորեն ոտնահարելու համար, արյդո՞ք դուք չեք տեսնում վտանգ, որ բազմաթիվ բարեպաշտ պաշտոնյաներ կդեմոտիվացվեն և նույնիսկ կլքեն պաշտոնը։ Հասկացանք՝ քննադատությունը քննադատությունով, թավիշը թավիշով, բայց միթե՞ թույալտրելի է, որ մարդիկ "բոզի աղջիկ" անվանեն Տաթևիկ Ռևազյանի նորածին դստերը։ Ինձ թվում է՝ սա արդեն անցնում է բոլոր հնարավոր սահմանները, պարոն Փաշինյան։


Ազնվությամբ եմ ասում՝ ես ինքս, նույնիսկ 3 միլիոն դրամ ամսական աշխատավարձի պարագայում չէի համաձայնվի աշխատել այնսիսի լպիրշ պայմաններում, որ այժմ տեղ ունեն Հայաստանում։


Ինչ–որ բան պետք է անհապաղ ձեռնարկել, վարչապետ ջան։ Ես ո՛չ պաշտոնյա եմ, ո՛չ էլ պաշտոնյա ախպեր ունեմ, բայց զուտ մարդկայնորեն ինձ վատ եմ զգում այդ բոլոր կանանց ու տղամարդկանց համար, այդ թվում նաև ձեր ու ձեր ընտանիքի համար։


Կներեք, բայց սա արդեն թավիշ չէ. սա թուլամորթի, անողնաշարի կեցվածք է։ Սա բերելու է կործանման, Նիկոլ ջան։

----------

Freeman (21.05.2020), Արէա (21.05.2020), Արշակ (22.05.2020), Ներսես_AM (22.05.2020), Տրիբուն (21.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նոր մի վիդեո էի նայում Բիլլ Գեյցի մասին, որում մի  հին հարցազրույցում հարց են տալիս, թե քո արածների շնորհին օրեկան փրկվում ա 2000 մարդ։
> Մի հատ ինքնաթիռ որ փրկում են, սաղ աշխարհն իմանում ա, իսկ սա դրանից քանի՞ անգամ ա ավել, բայց ոչ մեկ չի խոսում։
> 
> Արսենի արածների մասին խոսում են դրսից էկած մարդիկ։ Որոնք տեսնում են մյուս (այդ թվում եվրոպական) երկրների ու մերոնց արածների կոնտրաստ։ Ու էդքանից հետո իրան նենց բաներում են մեղադրում, որ եթե ինքը գործին նվիրված չլիներ, վաղուց պտի թքած, գնացած լիներ։





> Նոր մի վիդեո էի նայում Բիլլ Գեյցի մասին, որում մի  հին հարցազրույցում հարց են տալիս, թե քո արածների շնորհին օրեկան փրկվում ա 2000 մարդ։
> Մի հատ ինքնաթիռ որ փրկում են, սաղ աշխարհն իմանում ա, իսկ սա դրանից քանի՞ անգամ ա ավել, բայց ոչ մեկ չի խոսում։
> ...


Բիլ Գեյթիսն էլ են քրֆում, ասենք Անգելա Մերկելին էլ, Թրամփին էլ․․․․ Գերմաներենը չգիտեմ, բայց անգլերենում քֆուրները մի քիչ ավելի կոկիկ են, հիմնականում սահմանափակվում են F բառով։ Քֆուրչիներին պատժելը իմ կարծիքով մեծ խնդիր չի լուծում, ու ատելությունը չի պակասեցնում, լարվածությունը կարող ա մի բան էլ ուժեղացնում է։ Մոտավորապես նույնն է, ինչ ագրեսիվ շիզոֆրենիայով տառապողների բերանը սկոչով փակես։ Իսկ շիզոֆրենիայի հատկանիշներով մարդիկ հայերիս մեջ շատ կան, դրա վրա էդքան ֆիքսվելն ու էներգիա ծախսելը էն էլ մեր նման հավայի ղալմաղալ սիրող ժողովդրի դեպքում լուրջ գործ չի, ինձ համենայն դեպս ՀՀ իշխանությունների թոլերանտությունը էս հարցով ավելի քիչ է անհանգստացնում, քան մնացած անգործությունների հարցով թոլերանտությունը։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իշխանություններին շատ են մեղադրում նախկիններին ուշադրության կենտրոնում պահելու, սև ու սպիտակի համար, բայց ես էդ մարդիկ ի՞նչ անեն․ իրանք արձրագանքում են էն ամենին, ինչը ժողովրդական հուզմունքի ալիքներ ա առաջացնում ու էդ նորմալ ա․ ժողովրդավար իշխանությունները միշտ էլ պիտի արձագանքեն, եթե ժողովրդական մասսաները իրանց էս կամ էն գործողությունը քննադատում են‎։ Իրանք ի՞նչ մեղավոր են, որ սաղ մեդիան նախկինների ձեռն ա ու նրանք էն ակտուալ թեմաներ սարքում, ժողովուրդն էլ դրանցով ա ալեկոծվում։ Հո իրանք զոռով չեն բռնելու իրանց նորմալ քննադատող ճարեն մեյդան հանեն։ 
> Ասենք ՔՈ–ն սաղ օրը մունաթ ա գալիս, որ իրանց փոխարեն նախկիններին ա Նիկոլը մեյդան հանում, բայց ո՞վ ա մեղավոր որ ՔՈ–ն չի կարում ժողովրդին իր շուրջ գրավի ու ակտուալ թեմաները ինքը ստեղծի։ Ասենք ընտրություններին էն հեռուստաբանավեճի ժամանակ, Նիկոլը հենց ՔՈ–ի ներկայացուցչին իր հարցը ուղղեց, էդքանով սաղի մեջից հենց ՔՈ–ին կարևորելով, չնայած որ ՔՈ–ն ինքն իրանով նենց մի առանձնապես եսիմինչ չէր կարում աներ ժողովրդի համար նկատելի դառնալու համար։ Մենակ դիլխոր դեմքով մռմռթում են։
> 
> Էս առումով իշխանությունները գլխավոր բանը որ իմ կարծիքով պիտի անեն ու չեն անում, էդ ինչպես արդեն ասեցի, ժողովրդի մեդիագրագիտությունը բարձրացնող ծրագրեր ներդնելն ա, որ ժողովուրդը նախկինների կեղծ օրակարգերի հետևից չվազի, բովանդակային բանավեճերը մեջտեղ գան։


Նախորդ ընտրություններին ես հենց ՔՈ էի ընտրել, որտև ուզում էի ԱԺում նորմալ ընդդիմություն տեսնել։ Որ չանցան, ասի ոչինչ, հիմա կաշխատեն էլեկտորատ ձևավորելու վրա։ Բայց իրանք նենց են իրանց պահում, որ արդեն գետինն եմ մտնում տվածս ձայների համար։
Ընտեղ քննադատություն չկա, «պարգևավճար» մակարդակի լաչառություն։
Տխուր ա, որ սաղ թերություններով հանդերձ Նիկոլն էս պահին այլընտրանք չունի։

Ցավոք իմ համար թերությունները իմ սպասածից շատ են։
Նայեք, ասենք ասում եք, ի՞նչ կարար աներ ոստիկանությունում, որ չի արել։

Էսօր ոստիկանության աշխատակիցներ շատ չեն տարբերվում վարորդներից։ Մեջները լիքը «պռավա առած» կա։ Որ գործ են անում, առանց հասկանալու, թե որն ա իրանց գործը։
Օրենքներից բացարձակ տեղյակ չեն։

Մի անգամ ՃՈ-ն կանչել եմ զեբրի դեմը փակած մեքենայի համար, սրա շիթը զեբրի վրա էր։ Էս ոստիկանը քանոնը վերցրել չափում ա, տեսնի մեքենան զեբրի վրայա՞, թե՞ չէ։
Որտև վարորդներ էլ ա տգետ, երկուսն էլ չգիտեն, որ ինչքան որ վրան կայանելն ա արգելված, նույնքան էլ՝ դիմացը (մինչև 5 մետր)։

Ընդամենը պետք էր դասընթացներ կազմակերպել, սերժական, փողով գործի ընդունված ոստիկաններին օրենքները սովորեցնել, որ տենց նագլի, կամ ավելի հաճախ անգրագետ վարորդներին կարանան կարգի հրավիրեն։

Վստահ եմ, դժվար բան չէր։

----------

Freeman (22.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ շատերն են ամբարտավանությամբ աչքի ընկնում, ոչ միայն կրթության նախարարը: Նույն առողջապահության նախարարն էլ: Գնահատելով իր արած աշխատանքը, մանավանդ էս իր համակարգի համար դժվար օրերին, արի անկեղծ ընդունենք, որ բավականին ամբարտավան ա ու մեծամիտ իր պահվածքում: Էս մարդիկ, մենք երևի նաև, որովհետև քիչ թե շատ մեր սերունդն են, ցավոք դե ռէդ սովետական վաղտի պաշտոնյայի շրջապատին վերևից նայելու ու էդ վերևից նայելը անթաքույց անելու բարդույթներից դեռ չենք ազատվել:


Ճիշտն ասած, առողջապահության նախարարից ամբարտավանություն չեմ տեսել։ Մարդը վիզ դրած գործ ա անում ու որպես շնորհակալություն մի վագոն թուք ու մուր ա ուտում։ Բիլգեյցից հետո աշխարհում երկրորդ մարդն ա հավայի թուքումուրի քանակով։

----------

Sagittarius (22.05.2020), Աթեիստ (22.05.2020), Անվերնագիր (23.05.2020), Արէա (22.05.2020), Հայկօ (22.05.2020), Ներսես_AM (22.05.2020), Տրիբուն (22.05.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

Հնենց ենք ասում աշխատում ա, ոնց որ ես ասի չի աշխատում: Հատուկ ընգծեցի, որ գնահատում եմ աշխատանքը: Բայց որ բան չասածիցս եք տենց պաշտպանում, իմաստ չունի քննարկել:  :Wink:  Հատկապես որ գիտեմ մարդիկ առաջ նույն Վանեցյանով էին սենց ոգևորված:

----------

Վիշապ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իսկ էն 132 պատգամավորները, որ օրենսդիր մարմին են ներկայացնում, ոչ բան չունեի՞ն անելու, սաղ Փաշինյանը պիտի անե՞ր։


Սենց օրինակ բերեմ։

Օրենքով կանգառներով կայանումն արգելվում ա։ Բայց հիմա, ներքին կարգով ասել են, որ գիշերները թողնեն։ Կամ նույն զեբրի դիմացը փակելը ներքին կարգով ասվել ա, որ եթե կամեռայով ա արձանագրվում, ակտ չգրեն։
Էս ներքին կարգովները սաղ Նիկոլի «քաղաքացին տուգանքի մատերիալ չի» էշության շարունակությունն ա, ու իրա նախաձեռնությունն ա։
Ըտեղ ի՞նչ անի պատգամավորը։

Կամ պատգամավորը ի՞նչ անի, որ ոստիկանները օրենքները չգիտեն, իսկ հենց էդ թեման գցում ես, ասում են հեսա համակարգը փոխում ենք (էշ, մի սատկի ...)։

----------

Freeman (22.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Հնենց ենք ասում աշխատում ա, ոնց որ ես ասի չի աշխատում: Հատուկ ընգծեցի, որ գնահատում եմ աշխատանքը: Բայց որ բան չասածիցս եք տենց պաշտպանում, իմաստ չունի քննարկել:  Հատկապես որ գիտեմ մարդիկ առաջ նույն Վանեցյանով էին սենց ոգևորված:


Տես. հետդ ընդամենը թեթև չհամաձայնվեցինք, արդեն նեղացար, ամբարտավան տոնայնություններ մտան խոսքիդ մեջ  :LOL:  բա էն մարդու ջանը քար ա՞

----------


## Շինարար

> Տես. հետդ ընդամենը թեթև չհամաձայնվեցինք, արդեն նեղացար, ամբարտավան տոնայնություններ մտան խոսքիդ մեջ  բա էն մարդու ջանը քար ա՞


Ասենք որն էր ամբարտավան կամ որտեղ տեսար նեղանալը:

----------

Ծլնգ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Freeman

> Ճիշտն ասած, առողջապահության նախարարից ամբարտավանություն չեմ տեսել։ Մարդը վիզ դրած գործ ա անում ու որպես շնորհակալություն մի վագոն թուք ու մուր ա ուտում։ Բիլգեյցից հետո աշխարհում երկրորդ մարդն ա հավայի թուքումուրի քանակով։


Վիզ դրած աշխատում ա, բայց ես ամբարատավանություն տեսել եմ ։Դ ու մինչև նախարար դառնալն էլ։
Բայց ամեն դեպքում իր աշխատանքից գոհ եմ։ Էն որ համաճարակը անվերահսկելի ա մեր մոտ, իր աշխատանքից չի։

----------

Հայկօ (23.05.2020), Շինարար (22.05.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վիզ դրած աշխատում ա, բայց ես ամբարատավանություն տեսել եմ ։Դ ու մինչև նախարար դառնալն էլ։
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում իր աշխատանքից գոհ եմ։ Էն որ համաճարակը անվերահսկելի ա մեր մոտ, իր աշխատանքից չի։


Ես հենց էս էլ ասում էի: Ու նենց չի որ կրթության նախարարը ոչ մի բան չի անում, ուղղակի գուցե Արսենից մի քիչ պակաս խարիզմատիկ ա, մարդկանց հետ աստղը չի բռնել, ավելի ա նկատվում: ԲՈԿ-ի նախորդ ղեկավարից ազատվելու կերպը օրինակ նույնքան ամբարտավան էր, որքան նորի հեռանալուն արձագանքը, կարծեմ՝ էս նորն էլ ասել էր ինչ-որ հարցազրույցում, որ եթե ինքը նախարարը լիներ նախորդ ղեկավարին ավելի հարգանքով հաջողություն կմաղթեր:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ասենք որն էր ամբարտավան կամ որտեղ տեսար նեղանալը:


Դե բա ասում ես հետներդ էլ քննարկելու չունեմ, այ վանեցիանով հիացածներ: ։Ճ 
Բա դու Արսենի ամբարտավանությունը որտե՞ղ տեսար։  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե բա ասում ես հետներդ էլ քննարկելու չունեմ, այ վանեցիանով հիացածներ: ։Ճ 
> Բա դու Արսենի ամբարտավանությունը որտե՞ղ տեսար։


դե դու ինձ ուզում ես խորամանկությամբ քննարկման մեջ քաշել, որ համոզես, որ սխալ եմ, Արսենն էլ համեստության մարմնավորում, բայց ես էլ տենց միամիտ չեմ, որ հեշտ թակարդն ընկնեմ:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2020), Արշակ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> դե դու ինձ ուզում ես խորամանկությամբ քննարկման մեջ քաշել, որ համոզես, որ սխալ եմ, Արսենն էլ համեստության մարմնավորում, բայց ես էլ տենց միամիտ չեմ, որ հեշտ թակարդն ընկնեմ:


. :Beee:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2020), Շինարար (22.05.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես հենց էս էլ ասում էի: Ու նենց չի որ կրթության նախարարը ոչ մի բան չի անում, ուղղակի գուցե Արսենից մի քիչ պակաս խարիզմատիկ ա, մարդկանց հետ աստղը չի բռնել, ավելի ա նկատվում: ԲՈԿ-ի նախորդ ղեկավարից ազատվելու կերպը օրինակ նույնքան ամբարտավան էր, որքան նորի հեռանալուն արձագանքը, կարծեմ՝ էս նորն էլ ասել էր ինչ-որ հարցազրույցում, որ եթե ինքը նախարարը լիներ նախորդ ղեկավարին ավելի հարգանքով հաջողություն կմաղթեր:


Վերջերս նախկիններից մեկը (ընկերս ա) կպնողական հարցեր էր բարձրացրել, վստահ, որ նախարարությունը չի պատասխանելու, իսկ իրան կարդացողներն էլ հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունելու էին։

Արսենին խնդրեցի, որ մեկի կոնտակտ տա, որ տենց դեպքերում պատասխանի, մենք էլ էդ պատասխանները տարածենք։
Արսենն ասեց, որ էս պահին ամբողջ նախարարությունում պարապ մարդ չկա, որ կարա հարցերին պատասխանի, ստիպված ինքն անձամբ գրեց, տվեց։
Էլի տենց հարցերով որ դիմել են, հասկացել եմ, թե ինչ կարգի զբաղված են բոլորը, ու էդքանից հետո, որ իրան էլի հարցնեն ասենք «ինչո՞ւ չեք ծառայել», ես նույնիսկ էդ պահին որ էդ հարցը տվողին չափալախի, դա նորմալ կընդունեմ։
Դրա համար էն ինչը դու համարում ես ամբարտավանություն, ես, իմ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ տեսակետից, լրիվ նորմալ եմ համարում։

Իսկ այ Արայիկից լիքը դժգոհություն ունեմ։
Օսիպյանն էլ հենց նշանակվավ, իրա համակարգում կոռուպցիան չոր կտրեց։ Նույնն էլ Արայիկը։ Ու վերջ։ Էլ ոչ մի բան չի արվում։
Նույն սպորտի բնագավառում անձնական նամակներով լիքը խնդիրներ են բարձրաձայնում, որոնց պատասխանատուն ինքն ա, ու էդ խնդիրների լուծման համար պետք ա, որ Ծառուկյանի փոխարեն ինքը սկսի որոշումներ կայացնել, ու ոչինչ չի արվում։

Կրթության ոլորտում էլ առանձնապես բան չի արվում։ 2015թվի ֆիզիկայի դասագրքում (չգիտեմ որ դասարանի) գրած ա, որ ջուրը հիշողություն ունի, ու դա մինչև հիմա դասավանդվում ա։ (*Հղում*)։

----------

Freeman (22.05.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վերջերս նախկիններից մեկը (ընկերս ա) կպնողական հարցեր էր բարձրացրել, վստահ, որ նախարարությունը չի պատասխանելու, իսկ իրան կարդացողներն էլ հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունելու էին։
> 
> Արսենին խնդրեցի, որ մեկի կոնտակտ տա, որ տենց դեպքերում պատասխանի, մենք էլ էդ պատասխանները տարածենք։
> Արսենն ասեց, որ էս պահին ամբողջ նախարարությունում պարապ մարդ չկա, որ կարա հարցերին պատասխանի, ստիպված ինքն անձամբ գրեց, տվեց։
> Էլի տենց հարցերով որ դիմել են, հասկացել եմ, թե ինչ կարգի զբաղված են բոլորը, ու էդքանից հետո, որ* իրան էլի հարցնեն ասենք «ինչո՞ւ չեք ծառայել», ես նույնիսկ էդ պահին որ էդ հարցը տվողին չափալախի, դա նորմալ կընդունեմ։*
> Դրա համար էն ինչը դու համարում ես ամբարտավանություն, ես, իմ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ տեսակետից, լրիվ նորմալ եմ համարում։
> 
> Իսկ այ Արայիկից լիքը դժգոհություն ունեմ։
> Օսիպյանն էլ հենց նշանակվավ, իրա համակարգում կոռուպցիան չոր կտրեց։ Նույնն էլ Արայիկը։ Ու վերջ։ Էլ ոչ մի բան չի արվում։
> ...


Արտակ ջան, եթե դու սա ասում ես, մնացած քննարկումն իրոք իմաստ չունի: Հիմա ինձ դուք կարաք ասեք՝ ես էլ սրանով եմ ինձ ամբարտավան պահում՝ ասելով՝ ձեզ հետ ես քննարկելու բան չունեմ, բայց մենք ընկերներ ենք չէ՞՝ գոնե էս վիրտուալ տարածքում, էստեղ շփման այլ համակարգ ա ձևավորվել, ես կարամ էստեղ ասեմ՝ հետդ քննարկելու չկա, բայց երանի դու ինձ տեսնես լսարանում, երբ դաս եմ տալիս, երբ հենց նոր ասածդ նախադասության մասին հարց են ուսանողները տալիս, որի պատասխանը հենց նոր ասածդ նախադասությունն ա, երբ ինչ-որ շատ հեշտ հարցի «ժամերով» և կմկմալով են պատասխանում, երբեք ունքս էլ չի շարժվում, մի հատ էլ ասում եմ՝ շնորհակալություն ադամանդակուռ հարցի համար՝ բրիլիանթ  :LOL:  ու նորից ու նորից կրկնում, բացատրում: Իմ աշխատանքում ես պիտի համբերատարության մարմնավորում լինեմ, հիմա կասես՝ իրա պատասխանատվության բեռը, քո բեռը, համեմատելու բան գտար, բայց դե ամենքս մեր գործն ենք անում ու ամենքիս գործն իր կարևորությունն ունի: 

Չգիտեմ, ինձ թվում ա՝ հասարակության, մամուլի հետ շփման շնորհքը առաջին բաներից մեկն ա, որ նման պաշտոնյաները պիտի ունենան: Շատ են խոսում հասարակության մեդիագրագիտությունը բարձրացնելու անհրաժեշտության մասին, բայց էդ նախարարներ, պաշտոնյաներն էլ դրա կարիքն ունեն: Դեռ ՀՀԿ-ի ժամանակ էն Արծրունը, ոստիկանության մամուլի խոսնակը իրոնիայով բանով ու էդ միտումը շարունակվում ա: Մի անգամ ԵՊՀ ֆեյսբուքայն էջում մի մանր քոմենթ էի արել՝ լրատվության նյութերում ուսանողներին կարևորելու անհրաժեշտության մասին, էն ժամանակ կարծեմ Գևորգ Էմին անունով մի տղա էր վարում, թե՞ նույնիսկ հենց ԵՊՀ էջը ինքը մի վերևից ձեռառնական պատասխան էր գրել, ու դա մեզ համար նորմալ ա: Դրա համար էլ չենք նկատում, որ Արսեն Թորոսյանը, որը իմ ամենահավանած նախարարներից մեկն ա էս պահին, միակը ես կասեի ու ղեկավար կազմից երևի մենակ իմ հեռվից-հեռու աչքով Մարության Հայկին եմ ավելի հավանում, հա, չենք նկատում, որ զերծ չի ամբարտավանությունից:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

Հանաք-հանաք ներքաշվեցի էլի  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց դե որ վերջին շրջանում նախկին ռեժիմի վարձկանների կողմից երկրում մթնոլորտը հետևողականորեն թունավորելու քայլերը քանի գնում ինտենսիվ են դառնում ու արդեն լուրջ պայթյունավտանգ ա թվում, սկսում եմ լուրջ մտահոգվել։ 
> Նիկոլի վերջին ելույթներից էլ էն տպավորությունն ա, որ ինքն էլ ա արդեն ջոկում, թե ինչ խորը քաքի մեջ ա ու կամ շուտով թքելու ա գնա, կամ գլուխն ուտելու են։


Ես էսքան չէի գերագնահատի նախկիններին, իրանց սաղ վարձկան ուժերով։ Իրանց բոլոր գործողությունները բացատրվում են մի հատ պարզ մոդելով․ деньги есть, ума не надо: Ու իրանց տենց էլ դաս չեղավ, որ էտ մոդելը կարա հանգիստ մի պահ պռավալի գնա ու էլ չաշխատի։ Որ տենց հեշտ աշխատող լիներ, հեղափոխություն չէր լինի։ Սաղ միշիկա-սերժիկա-քոչարյանական համակարգը չի կարում էտ պրիմիտիվ մոդլեից դուրս գա․ փող տանք սրան, թող էս գրի, նրան տանք, թող էս ասի, երրորդին տանք, մի ոչխար վերլուծություն բստրի։ Ոնց իրանք պրիմիտիվ էին, են, տենց էլ պրիմիտվ են իրանց մեթոդները․ շատ փող ծախսել, հնարավորինս շատ զիբիլով լցնել լրատվական դաշտը, ինչքան կարելի ավելի կեղտոտբերան քննադատել, հնարավորինս շատ մուտիլովկա անել, մեկ եւ մեջ ասել մեր ռազմավարական բարեկամ Ռուսաստանը, ու հաստատ հեսա-հեսա Նիկոլին հեռացնում ենք, մենք հետ հետ ենք գալիս։ Իրանք տենց էլ չհասկացան, որ ժողովուրդը կարա հավաքական իմաստություն ունենա, ու նույնսիկ եթե շատ հարցերում Նիկոլին չսիրի կամ քննադատի, հաստատ էտ տկարամիտների ասածների հետևից չի գնալու։ 

Նենց որ, ես հաստատ չէի անհանգստանա միշիկ-վանեցյան ենթադրյալ դաշինքից, իրանց մուտիլովկեքից։ Երկուսն էլ շատ փող ունեն, բայց սեռական հասունացման շրջանի մակակայի ուղեղ։ Նիկոլն էլ շատ լավ ջոկում ա, որ իրա իշխանության ոչինչ չի սպառնում, ոչ թքելույա գնա, ոչ էլ գլուխն են ուտելու։ 

Ինձ ավելի շատ կանհանդստացներ Նիկոլի իշխանության լճացումը, ու էն, որ էս պահի դրությամբ, դաժե լրիվ լճացած վիճակում Նիկոլին այլընտրանք չկա։ Էտ շատ ոռի բան ա սաղիս համար։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

Շինարար ջան, ընդհանրապես ճիշտ ես ասում պաշտոնյաների իրանց համեստ պահելու մասին, որ իրանք իրանց չպիտի զգան որ սաղիս շեֆն են, ընդհակառակը՝ մեր վարձու աշխատողն են ու պիտի բարի լինեն հարգալից շփվեն քաղաքացիների ու լրագրողների հետ։ Էդ առումով ահռելի տարբերություն եմ տեսնում նախորդների համեմատ, լիքը պրոգրես ունենք, բայց իհարկե նաև դեռ լիքը տեղ կա աճելու ‎։Ճ
Բայց էդ վերաբերմունքը պիտի երկկողմանի լինի էլի, չես կարա պաշտոնյաներից պահանջես որ քաղաքակրթության ու հեզության աստված լինեն, երբ լրագրողները էդ մարդու մասին գրելուց ու թեկուզ հարցազրույցների ժամանակ անցնում են էթիկայի բոլոր հնարավոր ու անհնար սահմանները։ Ես մեկ–մեկ որ նայում եմ իրա հարցազրույցները, մտածում եմ, որ ոնց ա դիմանում ու շարունակում շատ կոռեկտ պատասխանել հարցերին, թեկուզ որ մեկ–մեկ ձայնի մեջ զգացվում ա, որ տհաճ ա իրան էդ ամենը։ 
Որ պաշտոնյա են, չի նշանակում էլի, որ ով ոնց ուզում վրեները պիտի թքի, իրանք էլ ասեն անձրև ա գալիս։ Իրանք էլ մյուսների նման աշխատավարձի դիմաց իրանց գործն են անում ու հարգալից ու քաղաքավարի վերաբերմունք պիտի ստանան։ 

Էն տպավորություն ա, որ սովորել ենք, որ քաղաքական գործիչը by definition կոռումպացված սրիկա ա, ու ոնց էլ քրֆենք հասնում ա։ Բայց դու քո վրա վերցրու, եթե քո աշակերտը համալսարանում սկսի անձնականիդ մեջ քչփորելով անշնորք հարցեր տա կամ անձնական կյանքիդ մասին ստեր գրի կամ աննասսուն մեղադրանքներ ճպցնի երեսիդ, որոնց ոչ մի ձև չես արժանացել ու առիթ չես տվել տենց վերաբերմունքի, չեմ կարծում թե համբերատարության մարմնացում մնաս։ Համբերատարության մարմնացում պիտի մնաս, քանի դեռ քո նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը, քեզ տված հարցերը կանոնակարգային են, թեկուզ դեբիլոտ։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան, ընդհանրապես ճիշտ ես ասում պաշտոնյաների իրանց համեստ պահելու մասին, որ իրանք իրանց չպիտի զգան որ սաղիս շեֆն են, ընդհակառակը՝ մեր վարձու աշխատողն են ու պիտի բարի լինեն հարգալից շփվեն քաղաքացիների ու լրագրողների հետ։ Էդ առումով ահռելի տարբերություն եմ տեսնում նախորդների համեմատ, լիքը պրոգրես ունենք, բայց իհարկե նաև դեռ լիքը տեղ կա աճելու ‎։Ճ
> Բայց էդ վերաբերմունքը պիտի երկկողմանի լինի էլի, չես կարա պաշտոնյաներից պահանջես որ քաղաքակրթության ու հեզության աստված լինեն, երբ լրագրողները էդ մարդու մասին գրելուց ու թեկուզ հարցազրույցների ժամանակ անցնում են էթիկայի բոլոր հնարավոր ու անհնար սահմանները։ Ես մեկ–մեկ որ նայում եմ իրա հարցազրույցները, մտածում եմ, որ ոնց ա դիմանում ու շարունակում շատ կոռեկտ պատասխանել հարցերին, թեկուզ որ մեկ–մեկ ձայնի մեջ զգացվում ա, որ տհաճ ա իրան էդ ամենը։ 
> Որ պաշտոնյա են, չի նշանակում էլի, որ ով ոնց ուզում վրեները պիտի թքի, իրանք էլ ասեն անձրև ա գալիս։ Իրանք էլ մյուսների նման աշխատավարձի դիմաց իրանց գործն են անում ու հարգալից ու քաղաքավարի վերաբերմունք պիտի ստանան։ 
> 
> Էն տպավորություն ա, որ սովորել ենք, որ քաղաքական գործիչը by definition կոռումպացված սրիկա ա, ու ոնց էլ քրֆենք հասնում ա։ Բայց դու քո վրա վերցրու, եթե քո աշակերտը համալսարանում սկսի անձնականիդ մեջ քչփորելով անշնորք հարցեր տա կամ անձնական կյանքիդ մասին ստեր գրի կամ աննասսուն մեղադրանքներ ճպցնի երեսիդ, որոնց ոչ մի ձև չես արժանացել ու առիթ չես տվել տենց վերաբերմունքի, չեմ կարծում թե համբերատարության մարմնացում մնաս։ Համբերատարության մարմնացում պիտի մնաս, քանի դեռ քո նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը, քեզ տված հարցերը կանոնակարգային են, թեկուզ դեբիլոտ։


Եթե իմ ուսանողը անհարգալից պահի իրան, ես կխնդրեմ դասը չխանգարել, եթե տեսնեմ՝ հնարավոր չի վերահսկել, կհեռանամ լսարանից, ու ցանկացած տարբերակում տեղյակ կպահեմ իմ անմիջական ղեկավարությանը, որ հարցին քաղաքակիրթ ձևերով լուծում տրվի: Հասկանո՞ւմ ես՝ ես կմնամ ես: Ես հասկանում եմ ինձ հեշտ ա էդ ամենը անել, որովհետև էնպիսի միջավայրում եմ, որ նման հարցերը ավելի կանոնակարգված են, բայց հիմա իրանք են ըստ էության միջավայր ձևավորողը: Ես բոլոր հարցազրույցները չեմ նայել, բայց կարող ա նախ հայտարարել, որ ոչ կոռեկտ ձևակերպում ունեցող, վիրավորական հարցերը չեն կարդացվելու ու պատասխանվելու, թույլ չտալ, որ հնչեցվեն, որովհետև որքան հիշում եմ իր մամուլի ներկայացուցիչն ա կարդում չէ՞ հարցերը: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա օնլայն տիրույթին, մտիր, տես՝ ասենք Բորիսի վրա ինչքան ցեխ ու մուր են շպրտում, ու իր բոլոր թիմի վրա: Իրանց պրոֆեսիոնալ էջերը թող վարող ունենան, իրանց մամուլի բաժինները, ովքեր կվերահսկեն, իսկ անձնական էջերն էլ պիտի փակ պահեն:

----------

Freeman (23.05.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> ...
> Որտև վարորդներ էլ ա տգետ, երկուսն էլ չգիտեն, որ ինչքան որ վրան կայանելն ա արգելված, նույնքան էլ՝ դիմացը (*մինչև 5 մետր*)։
> ...


ՄԻ հատ մի ալարի, նորից նայի՝ էլ քո իմացածը չի (84-ի 4-ը)։ Անմիջապես հետիոտնային անցումից հետո կայանելն արգելված չէ։ 
Ու ասեմ, որ էդ նոր չեն փոխել  :Wink: 

Իսկ ոստիկանության փոփոխությունը, ոնց որ թե արդեն չեն կարողանում առաջին հնգամյակում անել, երևի հաջորդին են թողել  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ․․․
> Ընդամենը պետք էր դասընթացներ կազմակերպել, սերժական, փողով գործի ընդունված ոստիկաններին օրենքները սովորեցնել, որ տենց նագլի, կամ ավելի հաճախ անգրագետ վարորդներին կարանան կարգի հրավիրեն։
> 
> Վստահ եմ, դժվար բան չէր։


Էդ սերժական ոստիկանները էնքան բութ զանգված են, դրանց նորից բան սովորեցնելը անիմաստ ժամանակի ու ռեսուրսների կորուստ ա։ Հայաստանում լիքը անիմաստ ոստիկան կա, դրանց մեծ մասին գործից սիկտիր ա պետք անել, թող կամ բանվորություն անեն, կամ սովից մեռնեն։ Իսկ ոստիկան պետք է վերապատրաստել ու ընդունել բարձրագույն ավարտ, քթի ծակով, ռացիոնալ մտածելակերպով, բարձր մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական ունակություններով մարդկանց, շատ քիչ քանակությամբ ու շատ բարձր աշխատավարձով, ասենք Երևանին մաքսիմում 200 հոգի ունիվերսալ ճանապարհային զինված պարեկ լրիվ բավարար է։ Ամբողջ պրոբլեմն էն ա, որ ՀՀ-ում ոչ վերապատրաստող կա, ոչ էլ  բարձրագույն ավարտ, քթի ծակով, ռացիոնալ մտածելակերպով, բարձր մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական ունակություններով 200 հոգի  :LOL:  Նահանգներից էն սևերին գյուլլող մի երկու թոշակառու ոստիկան բերեն, Երևանը մի ամսում կսարքեն Ցյուրիխ ։Ճ

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նահանգներից էն սևերին գյուլլող մի երկու թոշակառու ոստիկան բերեն, Երևանը մի ամսում կսարքեն Ցյուրիխ ։Ճ


Դու լրիվ ամերիգո վեսպուչչի ես դարձել, Վիշապ ախպեր ))
Էն որ վստահ են, որ սաղ ամերիկացիք սուպերհերոսներ են ու մենակ իրանք են տարեկան 5 անգամ փրկում Երկիրը՝ տարատեսակ միջտիեզերական հարձակումներից:

Հ.Գ. Չգիտեմ՝ էս թեմայով շնորհավորել ա՞ պետք, թե՞ ցավակցել: Երևի՝ ըստ ճաշակի ))

----------

Varzor (24.05.2020), Արշակ (23.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դու լրիվ ամերիգո վեսպուչչի ես դարձել, Վիշապ ախպեր ))
> Էն որ վստահ են, որ սաղ ամերիկացիք սուպերհերոսներ են ու մենակ իրանք են տարեկան 5 անգամ փրկում Երկիրը՝ տարատեսակ միջտիեզերական հարձակումներից:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Չգիտեմ՝ էս թեմայով շնորհավորել ա՞ պետք, թե՞ ցավակցել: Երևի՝ ըստ ճաշակի ))


Դու աչքիս գնաս էն կողքի «ով կա մեզնից զմայլելի» թեման :ճ

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դու աչքիս գնաս էն կողքի «ով կա մեզնից զմայլելի» թեման :ճ


Էդ օրի շատ մարդ կա, Վիշապ ջան:
Դու ոչ առաջինն ես, ոչ էլ՝ վերջինը:
Համենայն դեպս՝ ինձ էլի են հանդիպել:

Եթե խոսքը տեղում ծնված երկրորդ սերնդին վերաբերվեր, գործն ահագին կհեշտանար:
Երեխեն սիմփլի սկսում ա իրան որպես տեղի բնակիչ իդենտիֆիկացնել ու-սյո:

Բայց եթե խոսքը այլ տարածաշրջանում հասունացած ու ձևավորված մարդու մասին ա, էդ անտեր փոխակերպումը պարբերաբար էռորներ ա տալիս:
Նման դեպքերում մարդը շատ ա ուզում իրան որպես նոր բնակավայրի լիարժեք բնակիչ իդենտիֆիկացնել, բայց ենթագիտակցորեն մի բան խանգարում ա ու ահագին անհարմարություն պատճառում:
Մարդը սկսում ա արհեստականորեն ինքն իրեն ու շրջապատին համոզել, որ հինը վատն էր ու անպետք, իսկ նոր հրաշալի ա ու քյութ:

Ցավոք սենց դեպքերի մեծ մասում նշված մարդը, ի վերջո, ոչ նորին ա լրիվ մերվում, ոչ էլ՝ հնից ա կտրվում:
Տենց գձե-տը մեջտեղներում լռվցրած ու սաղ աշխարհի վրա ջղայնացած էլ մինչև վերջ մնում ա՝ անբավարարվածության կծմծող զգացողությամբ:

Ի դեպ՝ մի ուկրաինուհի ծանոթ ունեի, ահագին հետաքրքիր հետազոտություններ էր անում էս թեմայով ու հաստատակամ էր դիսերտացիա պաշտպանել:
Լավ հիշեցի, արժի մի կապերը թարմացնել, տեսնել ուր հասավ ))

Հ.Գ. Եթե նկարագրածի մեջ քեզ չտեսար, համարի ծակ փիլիսոփայություն ու բանի տեղ մի դիր  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ՄԻ հատ մի ալարի, նորից նայի՝ էլ քո իմացածը չի (84-ի 4-ը)։ Անմիջապես հետիոտնային անցումից հետո կայանելն արգելված չէ։ 
> Ու ասեմ, որ էդ նոր չեն փոխել 
> 
> Իսկ ոստիկանության փոփոխությունը, ոնց որ թե արդեն չեն կարողանում առաջին հնգամյակում անել, երևի հաջորդին են թողել


Վարզոր ջան, զեբրի դիմացը, էդ զեբրից հետոն չի, առաջն ա։ Ու դա ոչ միայն արգելվում ա, այլ նույնիսկ ենթադրում ա կես բալի զրկում (ինչպես և զեբրի վրա կայանումը)։

----------

Varzor (24.05.2020)

----------


## Freeman

Արսենը մի քիչ էլ քյալոտ ա ոնց որ ։Դ

*Թբիլիսիից Արսեն Թորոսյանի հայտարարությունը որակել են ոչ դիվանագիտական ու զարմանալի*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արսենը մի քիչ էլ քյալոտ ա ոնց որ ։Դ
> 
> *Թբիլիսիից Արսեն Թորոսյանի հայտարարությունը որակել են ոչ դիվանագիտական ու զարմանալի*


Ինչի՞ ա քյալոտ, ճիշտ բան ա ասել, դրա համա՞ր  :Think:

----------

Varzor (24.05.2020), Շինարար (23.05.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մի տարօրինակ զուգադիպությամբ, տուրիզմից մեծ կախում ունեցող գրեթե բոլոր երկրներում կոռոնավիրուսի հաստատված դեպքերը շատ ցածր են, ու սրանք բոլոր շատ բարձր կազմակերպված երկրներ են, Հունաստան, Կիպրոս, Բուլղարիա, Վրաստան, Մոնտենեգրո, Խորվաթիա, Սլովենիա։ Էս վերջին երկուսը երևի աշխարհում ամենամեծ մարդկային հոսքը ունեն Իտալիայի վարակված հյուսիսի հետ։ Բայց չէ, ախպեր, իրանց մոտ սաղ լավ ա։ Դե Վրաստան էլ ոչ Թուրքիայից, որ Ռուսաստանի վաբշե մարդ չի մտնում քանի տարի ա, Հս Կորեայի պես փակ երկիր ա։

----------

Quyr Qery (23.05.2020), Varzor (24.05.2020), Աթեիստ (23.05.2020), Արշակ (23.05.2020), Հայկօ (23.05.2020), Շինարար (23.05.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մի տարօրինակ զուգադիպությամբ, տուրիզմից մեծ կախում ունեցող գրեթե բոլոր երկրներում կոռոնավիրուսի հաստատված դեպքերը շատ ցածր են, ու սրանք բոլոր շատ բարձր կազմակերպված երկրներ են, Հունաստան, Կիպրոս, Բուլղարիա, Վրաստան, Մոնտենեգրո, Խորվաթիա, Սլովենիա։ Էս վերջին երկուսը երևի աշխարհում ամենամեծ մարդկային հոսքը ունեն Իտալիայի վարակված հյուսիսի հետ։ Բայց չէ, ախպեր, իրանց մոտ սաղ լավ ա։ Դե Վրաստան էլ ոչ Թուրքիայից, որ Ռուսաստանի վաբշե մարդ չի մտնում քանի տարի ա, Հս Կորեայի պես փակ երկիր ա։


Նախարարության ներսից ասին, որ հստակ հիմքեր ունեն պնդելու, որ Վրաստանը սուտ թվեր ա տալիս, բայց չեն կարա բարձրաձայնեն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նախարարության ներսից ասին, որ հստակ հիմքեր ունեն պնդելու, որ Վրաստանը սուտ թվեր ա տալիս, բայց չեն կարա բարձրաձայնեն։


Հրանտ Բագրատյանն էլի իրա ոճի մեջ, Վրաստանում էսքան տոկոս ․․․ խռխռխռխռ․․․․ մեր մոտ հազար շնչի հաշվով ․․․․ խռխխռխռխ․․․․տապալել են ․․ բռբռբռբ․․․․  :LOL: 

Ասում եմ, այ խռխռ, Վրաստանում տենց սաղ լա՞վ ա, դե ամառները սրանից հետո Իտալիայի ու Իսպանիայի տեղը, որտեղ սարսափելի ա վիճակը, կգնաք բարվոք Քոբուլեթի։ Թուրքական Անթալիա էլ չեք գնա, ընդեղ էլ ա սաղ ոռի, կգնաք Քոբուլեթի, խաչապուրի-խինկալի կուտեք, ծովում կոռոնայից հեռու կլողաք, զագառ բան կընդունեք, ու կարաք էլ հետ չգաք Հայաստան, ստեղ կոռոնը ծփում ա, մեղք եք, կվարակվեք, կմեռնեք։

----------

Quyr Qery (23.05.2020), Varzor (29.05.2020), Աթեիստ (23.05.2020), Արշակ (24.05.2020), Շինարար (23.05.2020), Ուլուանա (24.05.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ի միջի այլոց, Բագրատյանը կարա Վանեցյանին էլ հետը վերցնի, մի ոչխար հարցազրույց էտ պրմիտիվն ա տվել էսօր  :Bad:

----------

Quyr Qery (23.05.2020)

----------


## Lion

Անկեղծ ասած ես ևս չեմ հավատում Վրաստանի թվերին՝ չի կարող իրար շատ նման հարևան երկու երկրներում նման տարբերություն լինել: Իսկ Արսեն Թորոսյանին անձամբ ես վստահում եմ և բարձր եմ գնահատում՝ ըստ իս մեզ հիմա հենց իր պես, սենց ասենք, հույզերից զուրկ առողջապահության նախարար է պետք: Հուսանք ապագան կհաստատի իմ այս գնահատականը:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.05.2020), Արշակ (23.05.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա բայց էս Միշիկը ինչ խնդալույա  :Jpit:  նոր պատահական 15 վարկյան նայեցի, չիշիկ էի անում տակս: Էս դուռակը էտքան փողն ի՞նչ ա անում: Խլենք ձեռից, նամուսով ծախսենք։

----------

Varzor (29.05.2020), Աթեիստ (24.05.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան, զեբրի դիմացը, էդ զեբրից հետոն չի, առաջն ա։ Ու դա ոչ միայն արգելվում ա, այլ նույնիսկ ենթադրում ա կես բալի զրկում (ինչպես և զեբրի վրա կայանումը)։


Լավն էր  :Smile:  Բա տենց ասա, թե չէ դարձրեցի հայտնի "Իսահակյանի արձանի դեմը, թե մեջը ․․․"  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էդ օրի շատ մարդ կա, Վիշապ ջան:
> Դու ոչ առաջինն ես, ոչ էլ՝ վերջինը:
> Համենայն դեպս՝ ինձ էլի են հանդիպել:
> 
> Եթե խոսքը տեղում ծնված երկրորդ սերնդին վերաբերվեր, գործն ահագին կհեշտանար:
> Երեխեն սիմփլի սկսում ա իրան որպես տեղի բնակիչ իդենտիֆիկացնել ու-սյո:
> 
> Բայց եթե խոսքը այլ տարածաշրջանում հասունացած ու ձևավորված մարդու մասին ա, էդ անտեր փոխակերպումը պարբերաբար էռորներ ա տալիս:
> Նման դեպքերում մարդը շատ ա ուզում իրան որպես նոր բնակավայրի լիարժեք բնակիչ իդենտիֆիկացնել, բայց ենթագիտակցորեն մի բան խանգարում ա ու ահագին անհարմարություն պատճառում:
> ...


Գաղթական ջան, միակ քո օգտին խոսող բանը գրածիդ մեջ էն ա, որ վերջում ոնց որ կասկածներ ունես։ Եթե օբյեկտիվ առարկություններ ունես, թե ՀՀ-ում էֆեկտիվ ոստիկանություն ունենալու ռեսուրս կարա լինի, այ էսպես, էնպես, հետդ լեզու կթրջեմ։ Հակառակ դեպքում արի պայծառատեսություններ մի արա «իմ օրի» մարդու «վերլուծություններովդ», կամ կարաս անես, քո վերջին խորհուրդը կա ու կա:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ժոովուրդ, ենթադրենք էդ վիրուսը կատաստրոֆիկ վիրուս չի, բայց ամեն դեպքում նախազգուշական քայլեր անելը եսիմ ինչ մի բարդ բան չի չէ՞, դիմակ կրելն ու իրարից հեռու մնալը շատ մեծ զոհաբերություն է՞, որ որոշ մարդիկ ընդվզում են․․․ Հայերիս մեջ լիքը ծխողներ ու խայտառակ ցածր իմունիտետով մարդիկ կան, որ իսկապես կարող են մեռնել կորոնավիրուսից:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ժոովուրդ, ենթադրենք էդ վիրուսը կատաստրոֆիկ վիրուս չի, բայց ամեն դեպքում նախազգուշական քայլեր անելը եսիմ ինչ մի բարդ բան չի չէ՞, դիմակ կրելն ու իրարից հեռու մնալը շատ մեծ զոհաբերություն է՞, որ որոշ մարդիկ ընդվզում են․․․ Հայերիս մեջ լիքը ծխողներ ու խայտառակ ցածր իմունիտետով մարդիկ կան, որ իսկապես կարող են մեռնել կորոնավիրուսից:


իյա, պագոնները կընկնեն բա։

----------


## Freeman

> Ժոովուրդ, ենթադրենք էդ վիրուսը կատաստրոֆիկ վիրուս չի, բայց ամեն դեպքում նախազգուշական քայլեր անելը եսիմ ինչ մի բարդ բան չի չէ՞, դիմակ կրելն ու իրարից հեռու մնալը շատ մեծ զոհաբերություն է՞, որ որոշ մարդիկ ընդվզում են․․․ Հայերիս մեջ լիքը ծխողներ ու խայտառակ ցածր իմունիտետով մարդիկ կան, որ իսկապես կարող են մեռնել կորոնավիրուսից:


Բա ցույց չտա՞ն, որ իրանք շուստրի են, կարում են մասկա չհագնեն, տնայիններն էլ չգրեն

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժոովուրդ, ենթադրենք էդ վիրուսը կատաստրոֆիկ վիրուս չի, բայց ամեն դեպքում նախազգուշական քայլեր անելը եսիմ ինչ մի բարդ բան չի չէ՞, դիմակ կրելն ու իրարից հեռու մնալը շատ մեծ զոհաբերություն է՞, որ որոշ մարդիկ ընդվզում են․․․ Հայերիս մեջ լիքը ծխողներ ու խայտառակ ցածր իմունիտետով մարդիկ կան, որ իսկապես կարող են մեռնել կորոնավիրուսից:


Հաստատ դիմակ կրելը, ձեռքերը շուտ շուտ լվանալը, կուտակումներից խուսաելն ու հազար հոգով հարսանիք չանելը հազար անգամ ավելի լավ ա, քան ոչխար բիրիք կառանծյան։ Երևի սկզբից էլ հենց էս էր պետք անել, ու լավ պրոպագանդայով ու հետևելով, ոչ թե ով ոնց կստացվիյով։

----------

Varzor (29.05.2020), Վիշապ (24.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արսենը մի քիչ էլ քյալոտ ա ոնց որ ։Դ
> 
> *Թբիլիսիից Արսեն Թորոսյանի հայտարարությունը որակել են ոչ դիվանագիտական ու զարմանալի*


Ի՞նչ է իրականում ասել Արսեն Թորոսյանը Վրաստանի կորոնավիրուսային վիճակագրության մասին.
https://fip.am/11591

Մարդը շատ նորմալ, դիվանագիտական ձևակերպումներ ու հարցադրումներ ա արել։ Բա՜, @Շինարար ջան, այ սենց սաղ օրը պախատ անես, վերջում երկու երկրի ժողովուրդ քննարկի թե ինչ մեգա–բլթցրել ես։

Ասածս ի՞նչ ա․ քոչարյանական շականակագույն մամուլ քիչ կարդացեք, ջողովուրդ։  :Smile:  Ձեզ թվում ա, թե կերու կողմն էլ կարդալով ճիշտ եզրակացություններ կանեք, բայց ոչ–քոչարյանական մամուլը երբեք չի հասցնելու կեղծիքի սենց ծավալը հերքել, ու արդյունքում մնալու եք մանիպուլացիայի տակ։

----------

Lion (24.05.2020), Quyr Qery (27.05.2020), Արէա (24.05.2020), Գաղթական (24.05.2020), Ուլուանա (26.05.2020), Տրիբուն (24.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Գաղթական ջան, միակ քո օգտին խոսող բանը գրածիդ մեջ էն ա, որ վերջում ոնց որ կասկածներ ունես։ Եթե օբյեկտիվ առարկություններ ունես, թե ՀՀ-ում էֆեկտիվ ոստիկանություն ունենալու ռեսուրս կարա լինի, այ էսպես, էնպես, հետդ լեզու կթրջեմ։ Հակառակ դեպքում արի պայծառատեսություններ մի արա «իմ օրի» մարդու «վերլուծություններովդ», կամ կարաս անես, քո վերջին խորհուրդը կա ու կա:


Վիշապ ջան, դե ախր գոնե ԱՄՆ–ի տապոռ ոստիկանությունը չառաջարկեիր բերել Հայաստան։ Օրինակ՝ կարայիր ասենք․․․ Շվեդիայի ոստիկանությունը առաջարկեիր։  :LOL:  

Մի անգամ Նյու Յորքցի ընկերոջս հետ բարում նստած էինք, մի հատ թափթփված տեսքով մեկը, երևի թե խմած, վիզ դրած ուզում էր բարմենի պայուսակը հետը տաներ․ ասում էր՝ իմ պայուսակն ա, տենց մարդա էդ պայուսակի մի ծերից դեպի իրանց էին քաշում։  :Jpit:  Մի քիչ հետո երկու ծիտ ոստիկան կանայք առանց ղալմաղալի, շա՜տ շնորհքով ներխուժեցին, ասել Շմայսի, հետները հանգիստ զրուցեցին, վերջը բառացիորեն երկու մատով էս խմածի ձեռքերից քնքույշ բռնած (բայց նենց որ մի հատ սխալ շարժում աներ ձեռը փիս կցավար), դուրս եկան։ 
Էս Նյու Յորքցի ընկերոջս բերանը բաց էր մնացել․ ասում ա սենց բան Նյու Յորքում լիներ ոստիկանները մի հատ կիլդիմ կսարքեին, էդ հարիֆին տեղում կցխեին։

----------

One_Way_Ticket (24.05.2020), Varzor (29.05.2020), Աթեիստ (24.05.2020), Գաղթական (24.05.2020), Ուլուանա (26.05.2020), Տրիբուն (24.05.2020)

----------


## Freeman

> Ի՞նչ է իրականում ասել Արսեն Թորոսյանը Վրաստանի կորոնավիրուսային վիճակագրության մասին.
> https://fip.am/11591
> 
> Մարդը շատ նորմալ, դիվանագիտական ձևակերպումներ ու հարցադրումներ ա արել։ Բա՜, @Շինարար ջան, այ սենց սաղ օրը պախատ անես, վերջում երկու երկրի ժողովուրդ քննարկի թե ինչ մեգա–բլթցրել ես։
> 
> Ասածս ի՞նչ ա․ քոչարյանական շականակագույն մամուլ քիչ կարդացեք, ջողովուրդ։  Ձեզ թվում ա, թե կերու կողմն էլ կարդալով ճիշտ եզրակացություններ կանեք, բայց ոչ–քոչարյանական մամուլը երբեք չի հասցնելու կեղծիքի սենց ծավալը հերքել, ու արդյունքում մնալու եք մանիպուլացիայի տակ։


Հաա, ես էլ տեսա, պետք էր վիդեոն նայել ։Դ

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, դե ախր գոնե ԱՄՆ–ի տապոռ ոստիկանությունը չառաջարկեիր բերել Հայաստան։ Օրինակ՝ կարայիր ասենք․․․ Շվեդիայի ոստիկանությունը առաջարկեիր։  
> 
> Մի անգամ Նյու Յորքցի ընկերոջս հետ բարում նստած էինք, մի հատ թափթփված տեսքով մեկը, երևի թե խմած, վիզ դրած ուզում էր բարմենի պայուսակը հետը տաներ․ ասում էր՝ իմ պայուսակն ա, տենց մարդա էդ պայուսակի մի ծերից դեպի իրանց էին քաշում։  Մի քիչ հետո երկու ծիտ ոստիկան կանայք առանց ղալմաղալի, շա՜տ շնորհքով ներխուժեցին, ասել Շմայսի, հետները հանգիստ զրուցեցին, վերջը բառացիորեն երկու մատով էս խմածի ձեռքերից քնքույշ բռնած (բայց նենց որ մի հատ սխալ շարժում աներ ձեռը փիս կցավար), դուրս եկան։ 
> Էս Նյու Յորքցի ընկերոջս բերանը բաց էր մնացել․ ասում ա սենց բան Նյու Յորքում լիներ ոստիկանները մի հատ կիլդիմ կսարքեին, էդ հարիֆին տեղում կցխեին։


Ամա՜ն, հեսա ասեմ, հանկարծ չգան, Շվեդիայինը ուղարկի  :LOL:  Փաստորեն մի հատ դեպքով ու ընկերոջդ բաց բերանով դու ռեսկի որոշեցիր, որ Շվեդիայինն ա պետք, լավ, լավ․․․

----------


## Արշակ

> Ամա՜ն, հեսա ասեմ, հանկարծ չգան, Շվեդիայինը ուղարկի  Փաստորեն մի հատ դեպքով ու ընկերոջդ բաց բերանով դու ռեսկի որոշեցիր, որ Շվեդիայինն ա պետք, լավ, լավ․․․


Որ մի հատ օրինակ բերեցի, չի նշանակում, որ կարծիքս մի օրինակի վրա ա հիմնված  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Որ մի հատ օրինակ բերեցի, չի նշանակում, որ կարծիքս մի օրինակի վրա ա հիմնված


Հա՞, լավ, Շվեդիայինը, ուրեմն Շվեդիայինը։

----------

Արշակ (24.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Հա՞, լավ, Շվեդիայինը, ուրեմն Շվեդիայինը։


Ըհը՜  :Ok:

----------

Աթեիստ (24.05.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Որտեղինն ուզում եք ուղարկեք, մենակ թե ոստիկանություն ունենանք  :Sad:

----------

Varzor (29.05.2020), Տրիբուն (24.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Որտեղինն ուզում եք ուղարկեք, մենակ թե ոստիկանություն ունենանք


Իսկ ժողովուրդ պետք չի՞ ։Ճ

----------

Varzor (29.05.2020), Արշակ (25.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ․․․
> Ասածս ի՞նչ ա․ քոչարյանական շականակագույն մամուլ քիչ կարդացեք, ջողովուրդ։  Ձեզ թվում ա, թե կերու կողմն էլ կարդալով ճիշտ եզրակացություններ կանեք, բայց ոչ–քոչարյանական մամուլը երբեք չի հասցնելու կեղծիքի սենց ծավալը հերքել, ու արդյունքում մնալու եք մանիպուլացիայի տակ։


Արսեն Թորոսյանը դիվանագիտական օղակներով ներողություն է խնդրել Թբիլիսիից

Ոչ մի նորմալ մամուլ էլ չկա։ Էսօր ինչ-որ աղմուկ ա՝ Կապանում չգիտեմինչ ա եղել՝ եսիմում բռնել են, ոստիկաններ, ցուցարարներ, մի 10 հոդված կարդացի, թե հասկանամ ինչ խնդիր ա, Խ։ Երևի անիմաստ ա սաղ։

----------


## Lion

Հետաքրքիր է, այսօրվա Կապանի իրադարձություններից իշխանությունները մի բան հասկացա՞ն, թե՞ չէ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ ժողովուրդ պետք չի՞ ։Ճ


Երկուսից էլ պետքա, բայց ախպոր պես, մենակ շվեդականը։ Ամերիկյան չենք ուզում, ախպեր, պահեք ձեզ։  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (29.05.2020), Արշակ (25.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Երկուսից էլ պետքա, բայց ախպոր պես, մենակ շվեդականը։ Ամերիկյան չենք ուզում, ախպեր, պահեք ձեզ։


Մասկին, կամ Զաքերբերգին, կամ Գեյթսին որ ուղարկենք, կարող ա՞ գոռոզություն անեք, չուզեք։

----------

Varzor (29.05.2020), Արշակ (25.05.2020), Տրիբուն (25.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Մասկին, կամ Զաքերբերգին, կամ Գեյթսին որ ուղարկենք, կարող ա՞ գոռոզություն անեք, չուզեք։


Մասկին ուղարկեք, Զաքին չենք ուզում, Գեյսթսը մեղք ա, ուղարկեք հում–հում կուտեն չիպիստները. շառից հեռու թող տեղ մնա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մասկին, կամ Զաքերբերգին, կամ Գեյթսին որ ուղարկենք, կարող ա՞ գոռոզություն անեք, չուզեք։


330 միլիոն մարդով երկուսուկես հոգի մտածող են տվել, ու միլիոններով զինված համբուռգեռ   :LOL:  Կարաք պահեք ձեզ։

----------

Varzor (29.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

Էն օրը ոստիկանական բարեփոխումերից էինք խոսում․




> Պարեկայինում աշխատելու դիմումներ են ընդունվում․ 237,000 դրամ՝ նվազագույն աշխատավարձը
> 
> 
> Ոստիկանության բարեփոխումների համատեքստում ստեղծվելիք Պարեկային ծառայությունում աշխատելու համար դասընթացի դիմորդների ընդունելությունը կմեկնարկի հունիսին։ Ընդհանուր ընդունելության տեղերի թիվը 770 է։
> 
> 
> Ուսման ընթացքում կտրվի 68,000 դրամ կրթաթոշակ, իսկ ոստիկանության ծառայողների դեպքում՝ աշխատավարձի պահպանում։ Ծառայության ընթացքում՝ նվազագույն աշխատավարձը կլինի 320,000 դրամ (հարկերից հետո՝ 237.400դր):
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.panarmenian.net/arm/news/281410/

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, էական բարեփոխում կբերի՞ սա։

----------

Աթեիստ (29.05.2020), Հայկօ (27.05.2020), Տրիբուն (27.05.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայություն անցած
> **
> Ընդունելության հավասար արդյունքների դեպքում կին դիմորդները կունենան ընդունելության առավելություն:


Ասում ա՝ համ կնիկ ես ուզում, համ չբեր ես ուզում, համ էլ՝ բանն էլ հետն ես ուզում...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Էն օրը ոստիկանական բարեփոխումերից էինք խոսում․
> 
> 
> http://www.panarmenian.net/arm/news/281410/
> 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, էական բարեփոխում կբերի՞ սա։


Նայած, թե էդ քննությունը ինչքան խիստ ա լինելու։ ՈՒ դե բնականաբար նայած ինչի վրա ա էդ ուսուցման ժամանակ շեշտը դրվելու։ Մի տեսակ չեմ պատկերացնում հինգ ամսում էդ ինչ պիտի տենց սովորացնեն, հետն էլ կրակային պատրաստություն, որ ինչ որ լուրջ բան փոխվի։  :Think:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.05.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Ընդունելության հավասար արդյունքների դեպքում կին դիմորդները կունենան ընդունելության առավելություն:


Հլը սենց բան տղամարդկանց վրով գրված լիներ՝ ֆեմինիստնեը հիմա մեզ ճղել էին...

----------

Varzor (29.05.2020), Գաղթական (27.05.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նայած, թե էդ քննությունը ինչքան խիստ ա լինելու։ ՈՒ դե բնականաբար նայած ինչի վրա ա էդ ուսուցման ժամանակ շեշտը դրվելու։ Մի տեսակ չեմ պատկերացնում հինգ ամսում էդ ինչ պիտի տենց սովորացնեն, հետն էլ կրակային պատրաստություն, որ ինչ որ լուրջ բան փոխվի։


Պահանջների մեջ գրված ա, որ պիտի ծառայած լինեն, այսինքն կրակային պատրաստություն պիտի անցած լինեն, կարգ ու կանոնը իմանան ինչ ա, հրաման կատարելն ինչ ա։ Երկու տարի ծառայած, քթի ծակով, խելքը գլխին, օրինապահ երտասարդի համար, պիտի որ 5 ամիսը բավական լինի, որ նորմալ պարեկային ոստիկան դառնա։ Կարծեմ, բոլոր երկրներում էլ միջինը մոտ էսքան ա։ Իսկ էն, որ աղջիկներին առաջնություն են տալու, վաբշե ցենտր ա։ Ես լիահույս եմ։

----------

Varzor (29.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էն օրը ոստիկանական բարեփոխումերից էինք խոսում․
> 
> 
> http://www.panarmenian.net/arm/news/281410/
> 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, էական բարեփոխում կբերի՞ սա։


Ինձ թվում է, լուրջ փոփոխություն չի բերի։ Կարծում եմ, Հայաստանում խելքը գլխին պարեկային ոստիկանը նվազագույնը պիտի 500000 ստանա, 20+ տարեկան լինի ու պիտի առավելությունը տրվի բարձրագույն ավարտ ու հնարավորնիս շատ հմտություններ, որակներ ունեցողներին (լեզուներ, մաթեմատիկա, կոմպյուտեր և այլն)։ Էս «կին դիմորդները» աչք ծակող «ժողովրդավարական» ձևականություն ա, չի նշվում ֆիզ պարտաստության ստուգման չափորոշիչների մեջ սեռը հաշվի առնվում ա, թե՞ չէ։ Մի խոսքով հերթական դիլետանտության դրսևորում ա։

----------

Varzor (29.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ինձ թվում է, լուրջ փոփոխություն չի բերի։ Կարծում եմ, Հայաստանում խելքը գլխին պարեկային ոստիկանը նվազագույնը պիտի 500000 ստանա, 20+ տարեկան լինի ու պիտի առավելությունը տրվի բարձրագույն ավարտ ու հնարավորնիս շատ հմտություններ, որակներ ունեցողներին (լեզուներ, մաթեմատիկա, կոմպյուտեր և այլն)։ Էս «կին դիմորդները» աչք ծակող «ժողովրդավարական» ձևականություն ա, չի նշվում ֆիզ պարտաստության ստուգման չափորոշիչների մեջ սեռը հաշվի առնվում ա, թե՞ չէ։ Մի խոսքով հերթական դիլետանտության դրսևորում ա։


Վիշապ ախպեր, գրածներից նենց տպավորություն ա, ոնց որ ձեր էդ ամերիգաներում ոստիկանները մարդ տոպկելուն զուգահեռ աստղագիտությունից դիսերտացիաներ են պաշտպանում  :Jpit: 

https://abcnews.go.com/US/court-oks-barring-high-iqs-cops/story?id=95836
Հոդվածում ասում ա մեկը ԱՄՆ–ում դիմել ա, որ ոստիկան դառնա, բայց մերժել են, քանի որ IQ տեստը շատ բարձր ա հավաքել։ Ասել են՝ տենց խելքով գալիս ես ոստիկանություն որ ի՞նչ անես․ շուտով կձանձրանաս կգնաս․ բա մեզ պետք ա՞  :LOL:  Էս մարդն էլ դատարաններում բողոքարկել ա խելքի դիսկրիմինացիայի համար, բայց պարտվել ա, քանի որ ոստիկանությունն ապացուցել ա, որ դիսկիմինացիա չեն արել՝ բոլորին էլ էդ չափորոշիչով են դիտարկում  :LOL:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (29.05.2020), Varzor (29.05.2020), Գաղթական (28.05.2020), Շինարար (28.05.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ թվում է, լուրջ փոփոխություն չի բերի։ Կարծում եմ, Հայաստանում խելքը գլխին պարեկային ոստիկանը նվազագույնը պիտի 500000 ստանա, 20+ տարեկան լինի ու պիտի առավելությունը տրվի բարձրագույն ավարտ ու հնարավորնիս շատ հմտություններ, որակներ ունեցողներին (լեզուներ, մաթեմատիկա, կոմպյուտեր և այլն)։ Էս «կին դիմորդները» աչք ծակող «ժողովրդավարական» ձևականություն ա, չի նշվում ֆիզ պարտաստության ստուգման չափորոշիչների մեջ սեռը հաշվի առնվում ա, թե՞ չէ։ Մի խոսքով հերթական դիլետանտության դրսևորում ա։


Հայտարարության ամբողջական տեքստը ստեղ ա։ Կարող ա քո որոշ նկատառումների պատասխաններ գտնես, մի հատ նայի։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ախպեր, գրածներից նենց տպավորություն ա, ոնց որ ձեր էդ ամերիգաներում ոստիկանները մարդ տոպկելուն զուգահեռ աստղագիտությունից դիսերտացիաներ են պաշտպանում 
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/court-oks-barring-high-iqs-cops/story?id=95836
> Հոդվածում ասում ա մեկը ԱՄՆ–ում դիմել ա, որ ոստիկան դառնա, բայց մերժել են, քանի որ IQ տեստը շատ բարձր ա հավաքել։ Ասել են՝ տենց խելքով գալիս ես ոստիկանություն որ ի՞նչ անես․ շուտով կձանձրանաս կգնաս․ բա մեզ պետք ա՞  Էս մարդն էլ դատարաններում բողոքարկել ա խելքի դիսկրիմինացիայի համար, բայց պարտվել ա, քանի որ ոստիկանությունն ապացուցել ա, որ դիսկիմինացիա չեն արել՝ բոլորին էլ էդ չափորոշիչով են դիտարկում


Անհասկանալի ռեակցիաներ ես տալիս։ Ես ասի միջուկային ֆիզիկոսներ ա՞ պետք ընդունել ոստիկանություն։ Բերածդ թեման overqualified լինելու խնդիր ա, որ չգիտեմ ձեր շվեդիաներում ոնց ա, մեր ամերիգաներում ընդունված նորմ ա, ասենք ես հիմա գնամ ու ինչ-որ տեղ ասենք junior position-ի համար դիմեմ, ինձ կասեն ցտեսություն։
Դա չի նշանակում, որ դեբիլների են ընդունում ոսիկանություն, հակառակը՝ ընդունում են միջինից բարձր IQ ունեցողների՝



> Most Cops Just Above Normal The average score nationally for police officers is 21 to 22, the equivalent of an IQ of 104, or just a little above average.


Ու շատ էլ խելամիտ որոշում ա թվում։
Կարող ե՞ս ասել, որ ՀՀ-ում ոստիկաննները միջինից բարձր IQ ունեն։ Ու Հայաստանը կերազեր ամերիկյանի նման ստանդարտներ ու չափորոշիչներ ու կրթություն ունենար, ու դեռ դրանից հետո էլ մեկա դեգեներատ ոստիկաններ կան, հրես երկու օր առաջ երկու ռասիստ անասուն Մինեապոլիսում սևի էին սպանել կենդանու պես վերաբերվելով։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հայտարարության ամբողջական տեքստը ստեղ ա։ Կարող ա քո որոշ նկատառումների պատասխաններ գտնես, մի հատ նայի։


Ցածր ա բրո ստանդարտներն ու աշխատավարձը, ՑԱ-ԾԸՐ։ Հինգ ամսում էլ կասկածում եմ, որ բան կսովորացնեն։

----------


## Արշակ

> Անհասկանալի ռեակցիաներ ես տալիս։ Ես ասի միջուկային ֆիզիկոսներ ա՞ պետք ընդունել ոստիկանություն։ Բերածդ թեման overqualified լինելու խնդիր ա, որ չգիտեմ ձեր շվեդիաներում ոնց ա, մեր ամերիգաներում ընդունված նորմ ա, ասենք ես հիմա գնամ ու ինչ-որ տեղ ասենք junior position-ի համար դիմեմ, ինձ կասեն ցտեսություն։
> Դա չի նշանակում, որ դեբիլների են ընդունում ոսիկանություն, հակառակը՝ ընդունում են միջինից բարձր IQ ունեցողների՝
> 
> Ու շատ էլ խելամիտ որոշում ա թվում։


բարձր IQ–ն overqualified–ի հետ նույնացնելը մի քիչ էնքան էլ համոզիչ չի, բայց ասենք թե։ Ուղղակի Թրամփ ընտրած ամերիկացիների միջին IQ–ն որ 100 ա, 104–ը էնքան էլ տպավորիչ թիվ չի թվում  :LOL: 




> Կարող ե՞ս ասել, որ ՀՀ-ում ոստիկաննները միջինից բարձր IQ ունեն։ Ու Հայաստանը կերազեր ամերիկյանի նման ստանդարտներ ու չափորոշիչներ ու կրթություն ունենար, ու դեռ դրանից հետո էլ մեկա դեգեներատ ոստիկաններ կան, հրես երկու օր առաջ երկու ռասիստ անասուն Մինեապոլիսում սևի էին սպանել կենդանու պես վերաբերվելով։


Ճիշտն ասած, էս օրերին որ տեսնում եմ Հայաստանում մասսայական խավարամտության մակարդակը, վստահ չեմ, որ հայ ոստիկանները միջինից բարձր չեն  :Think:

----------

Freeman (28.05.2020), Գաղթական (29.05.2020)

----------


## Freeman

> Կարող ե՞ս ասել, որ ՀՀ-ում ոստիկաննները միջինից բարձր IQ ունեն։ Ու Հայաստանը կերազեր ամերիկյանի նման ստանդարտներ ու չափորոշիչներ ու կրթություն ունենար, ու դեռ դրանից հետո էլ մեկա դեգեներատ ոստիկաններ կան, հրես երկու օր առաջ երկու ռասիստ անասուն Մինեապոլիսում սևի էին սպանել կենդանու պես վերաբերվելով։


Մեր մոտ որ ոստիկանները IQ տեստ տան, մեծ մասը լիկվիդ կմնա

----------

Գաղթական (29.05.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հայաստանի կրթությունից խոսք գնաց՝ չգիտես ինչի Գյուղինստիտուտի հայոց լեզվի դասախոսներից մեկին հիշեցի:

130 դրամ էր ուզում զաչոտի համար:
130 դրամ, բըլին..
խոսքի ուրիշները կարող ա ուզեին 50$, 100$.. կախված առարկան մասնագիտական ա, թե չէ, քննություն ա, թե զաչոտ, դասախոսն ամբիոնի վարիչ ա, թե ասպիրանտ, և այլն..
Սա՝ 130դրամ..

ՈՒ ինքը տենց պրինցիպիալ ու չեստնի մարդ էր էլի.
Տղերքից մեկը բոնուս 140 էր տվել՝ սաղ 10-անոցներով, սա հաշվել էր ու մի 10-ը հետ տվել...

----------

Freeman (29.05.2020), Varzor (30.05.2020), Տրիբուն (29.05.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> հրես երկու օր առաջ երկու ռասիստ անասուն Մինեապոլիսում սևի էին սպանել կենդանու պես վերաբերվելով։


Որ նայում էի էդ վիդեոն, մոտս դեժավյուի զգացում էր, սկզբում չէի ջոկում թե ինչու, հետո հասկացա։ Էդ մլիցեն շատ նման էր "Three billboards outside ebbing missouri"-ի միջի սևերին չսիրող մլիցուն։

----------

Վիշապ (29.05.2020)

----------


## Freeman

> Որ նայում էի էդ վիդեոն, մոտս դեժավյուի զգացում էր, սկզբում չէի ջոկում թե ինչու, հետո հասկացա։ Էդ մլիցեն շատ նման էր "Three billboards outside ebbing missouri"-ի միջի սևերին չսիրող մլիցուն։
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Շատ նման ա, ներքևում ոնց որ քիթը վիրահատած ժամանակ լինի ուղղակի ։Դ

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս ի՞նչ ա ասում..
Հավատս չի ուզում գա.


https://www.facebook.com/1144813885/...684848697/?d=n

----------

Varzor (01.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս ի՞նչ ա ասում..
> Հավատս չի ուզում գա.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1144813885/...684848697/?d=n


Ինչի՞ ապեր, էս նորությու՞ն էր քո համար։ Էս դեռ 2013-ին, ստորագրվելու ժամանակ արդեն սաղին հայտնի էր, որ Սերժը սաղիս կոճկել ա։

----------

Varzor (01.06.2020), Արշակ (30.05.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինչի՞ ապեր, էս նորությու՞ն էր քո համար։ Էս դեռ 2013-ին, ստորագրվելու ժամանակ արդեն սաղին հայտնի էր, որ Սերժը սաղիս կոճկել ա։


Հա, ճիշտն ասած, նորություն էր:
Տենց ընդհանուր հասկանալի ա, որ ք*քի մեջ ենք, բայց որ համ էլ պայմանագրով նախատեսած ա, որ 30տարվա ընթացքում ռուսը երբ ու ինչքան ուզի կխփի՝ չգիտեի:

Խոսքի հենց տենա մի քիչ տնտեսությունդ ակտիվացավ՝ գազի գին հելցնի էլի...

+ որ իրանական գազ առնելու մեր հնարավորությունն էլ ա կարգավորվում հայ-ռուսական պայմանագրով..
պիպեց ա էլի..
ինձ միամտաբար թվում էր, թե էդ սահմանափակումը բերանացի կուլիսների հետևում էր դրվում

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս ի՞նչ ա ասում..
> Հավատս չի ուզում գա.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1144813885/...684848697/?d=n


ո՞ւր են էդ պայմանագրերը․․․ էս սենց հեշտ բան չի, էլի, որ մի հատ պայմանագրի մեջ 30 տարվա գներ ստիպելու բան սահմանվի․․․ որ սաղ պայմանագրերը ու դրանց փոփոխությունները կդնի (ի դեպ սրանք սահմանադրական դատարանի կողմից ստուգված ու ԱԺ-ի կողմից վավերացված փաստաթղթեր են, նենց որ թե նստեն, պիտի սաղով նստեն), էդ վախտ քննարկելու թեմա կլինի, թե չէ ֆեյսբուքյան հերթական գրառում ա էլի․․․

----------

Varzor (01.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> ո՞ւր են էդ պայմանագրերը․․․ էս սենց հեշտ բան չի, էլի, որ մի հատ պայմանագրի մեջ 30 տարվա գներ ստիպելու բան սահմանվի․․․ որ սաղ պայմանագրերը ու դրանց փոփոխությունները կդնի (ի դեպ սրանք սահմանադրական դատարանի կողմից ստուգված ու ԱԺ-ի կողմից վավերացված փաստաթղթեր են, նենց որ թե նստեն, պիտի սաղով նստեն), էդ վախտ քննարկելու թեմա կլինի, թե չէ ֆեյսբուքյան հերթական գրառում ա էլի․․․


Ոնց որ էս ա:
Բայց ինքս դեռ չեմ կարդացել

----------

Varzor (01.06.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> ո՞ւր են էդ պայմանագրերը․․․ էս սենց հեշտ բան չի, էլի, որ մի հատ պայմանագրի մեջ 30 տարվա գներ ստիպելու բան սահմանվի․․․ որ սաղ պայմանագրերը ու դրանց փոփոխությունները կդնի (ի դեպ սրանք սահմանադրական դատարանի կողմից ստուգված ու ԱԺ-ի կողմից վավերացված փաստաթղթեր են, նենց որ թե նստեն, պիտի սաղով նստեն), էդ վախտ քննարկելու թեմա կլինի, թե չէ ֆեյսբուքյան հերթական գրառում ա էլի․․․


Ես ինքս չեմ կարդացել, բայց դե նենց չի որ Դանիելը նոր քամակից հանեց էս պայմանագրի կետերը․ ժամանակին բազմիցս էս ամենը բուռն քննարկվել ա ու ՀՀԿ–ն էս մեղադրանքներին ոչ մի հակափաստարկ չէր էլ բերում թե տենց չի։ Լավ հիշում եմ ԱԺ–ի կողմից վավերացման ժամանակ, որ քվեարկում էին, լրագրողները իրանց հատկացված տարածքից որպես բողոքի նշան պատուհաններին էին թխթխկացնում հուսահատ, անօգուտ փորձելով ՀՀԿ–ի կոճակ սեղմողների մեջ խիղճ արթնացնել, որ մեզ սաղիս 30 տարով ստրկության չհանձնեն։

----------

Varzor (01.06.2020), Աթեիստ (30.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ոնց որ էս ա:
> Բայց ինքս դեռ չեմ կարդացել


Դե սպասենք մի հատ էլ նշի, թե ստեղ որտեղ ա գրված, որ Պուտինը ինչ գին կուզի՝ կնշանակի․․․ էդ 30 տարով գարանտիաները լրիվ բնական բաներ են, երբ միջպետական գույքափոխանակության համաձայնագիր ա ստորագրվում՝ ներդրումների երաշխիքներով, որ հաջորդ իշխանությունը չգա գույքն ու ներդրումները իրա կայֆին բռնագրավի։ Իսկ առաքման գինը կարգավորող առանձին համաձայնագիր կա, որը մի քանի անգամ փոփոխությունների ա ենթարկվել (վերջին անգամ Նիկոլի կառավարության կողմից), բայց այդ փոփոխությունները դժվար ա գտնել, համենայն դեպս ես մի 20 րոպե ման գալով չհասկացա թե դրանք որտեղ պիտի լինեն (կան կառավարության որոշումներ համաձայնությունները ուժի դնելու, բայց թե համաձայնությունները որտեղ են՝ չգտա)։ Իոնեսյանը չգիտեմ ինչի մասնագետ ա (սահմանադրագե՞տ ա), բայց միջպետական համաձայնագրերի մասով չեմ լսել թե ուժեղ մասնագետ լինի, ու էս ֆեյսբուքյան վայ-վույը առանց մանրամասներ տալու լրիվ լակոտություն ա էլի։

Իսկ գները շատ ավելի շատ ձևավորվում են մոնոպոլիայի իրավիճակն ու տարածաշրջանային քաղաքականությունը, ոչ թե ինչ-որ թղթի կտոր․․․ իսկ թղթի կտորը ներդրումների վրա մինիմալ շահույթի վերադարձ պիտի երաշխավորի, ինչը միգուցե գազի մատակարարման գների վրա նվազագույլ ձող ա սահմանում, որը բնական ա․․․ թե դուրներս չի գալիս, կարանք հանգիստ համաձայնագիրը խզենք՝ գույքի ու ներդրումների շուկայական արժեքը վերադարձնելով․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես ինքս չեմ կարդացել, բայց դե նենց չի որ Դանիելը նոր քամակից հանեց էս պայմանագրի կետերը․ ժամանակին բազմիցս էս ամենը բուռն քննարկվել ա ու ՀՀԿ–ն էս մեղադրանքներին ոչ մի հակափաստարկ չէր էլ բերում թե տենց չի։ Լավ հիշում եմ ԱԺ–ի կողմից վավերացման ժամանակ, որ քվեարկում էին, լրագրողները իրանց հատկացված տարածքից որպես բողոքի նշան պատուհաններին էին թխթխկացնում հուսահատ, անօգուտ փորձելով ՀՀԿ–ի կոճակ սեղմողների մեջ խիղճ արթնացնել, որ մեզ սաղիս 30 տարով ստրկության չհանձնեն։


Նենց չի որ ես ՀՀԿ-ին կամ Սերժին արդարացնում եմ, բայց, լավ, բա չհանձնելու այլընտրանքը ո՞րն ա։ Ռուսաստանի ոռը նենց ենք մտած, որ վ պրինցիպե ինչ էլ ուզեն, պիտի տանք սենց թե նենց, ստորագրենք, թե չէ․․․ կամ էլ կարանք այլընտրանքային կապիտալներ բերելով փորձենք երկրի ներսի գազամատակարարման ակտիվները առնենք, ու փորձենք լրիվ շուկայական հարաբերությունների անցնել Ռուսաստանի հետ, ինչին համաձայնագիրը կարծես շատ չի խանգարում․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե սպասենք մի հատ էլ նշի, թե ստեղ որտեղ ա գրված, որ Պուտինը ինչ գին կուզի՝ կնշանակի․․․ ․․


Գաղթականի մեջբերածը էտ համաձայնագիրը չի։ Սա ընդհամենը համաձայնագիր ա, որով Հայռուսգազարդի բաժնետոմսերը լրիվ տրվեցին Գազպրոմին։ Բացի սրանից կա նաև մի հատ գլոբալ համաձայնագիր էներգակիրների ոլորտում համագործակցության մասին ու ևս մի գինը կարգավորող համաձայնագիր։ Սաղ իրար հետ փաթեթով ստորագրվել են 2013 թվականին։ Կարելի ա ման գալ գտնել համաձայնագրերը, բայց իմաստը չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ համաձայնագրի կողմերը եղելն ՀՀԿ-ական Հայաստանը ու Պուտինյան Գազպրոմը, բնականաբար ամեն ինչ չի որ տենց թափանցիկ ու սաղիս համար հասկանալի ա եղել։ Իտգում Հայստանի մանևրելու հնարավորությունը իրոք նվազագույնի ա հասցված։ Թե չէ մերոնք շիզոֆռենիկ չեն, որ տարբերակ լինի գազի գինը հանգիստ բանակցելով իջեցնել ու իրանք չեն անում։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Գաղթականի մեջբերածը էտ համաձայնագիրը չի։ Սա ընդհամենը համաձայնագիր ա, որով Հայռուսգազարդի բաժնետոմսերը լրիվ տրվեցին Գազպրոմին։ Բացի սրանից կա նաև մի հատ գլոբալ համաձայնագիր էներգակիրների ոլորտում համագործակցության մասին ու ևս մի գինը կարգավորող համաձայնագիր։ Սաղ իրար հետ փաթեթով ստորագրվել են 2013 թվականին։ Կարելի ա ման գալ գտնել համաձայնագրերը, բայց իմաստը չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ համաձայնագրի կողմերը եղելն ՀՀԿ-ական Հայաստանը ու Պուտինյան Գազպրոմը, բնականաբար ամեն ինչ չի որ տենց թափանցիկ ու սաղիս համար հասկանալի ա եղել։ Իտգում Հայստանի մանևրելու հնարավորությունը իրոք նվազագույնի ա հասցված։ Թե չէ մերոնք շիզոֆռենիկ չեն, որ տարբերակ լինի գազի գինը հանգիստ բանակցելով իջեցնել ու իրանք չեն անում։


հա բայց բանակցելով իջացնելը ո՞րն ա, եթե գործ ունես տարածաշրջանում մոնոպոլիստի հետ․․․ սենց ասեմ․ ամեն ագամ որ նավթի գները ընկնում են, Ռուսաստանում բենզինի գինը աճում ա, արդեն սովորական ղժալիք ա դառել, որ եթե համաշխարհային նավթի գները իջնում են, սպասեք բենզինի թանկացումներ․․․ հիմա Ռուսաստանը նենց չի էլի, որ գա ասի․ լավ, գները ընկել են, եկեք ձեզ համար էլ չջացնենք․․․ իրենք կորուստներ են ապրում, պըտի «սվոյ»-ներից գոնե մի քիչը հետ բերեն․․․

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթականի մեջբերածը էտ համաձայնագիրը չի։ Սա ընդհամենը համաձայնագիր ա, որով Հայռուսգազարդի բաժնետոմսերը լրիվ տրվեցին Գազպրոմին։ Բացի սրանից կա նաև մի հատ գլոբալ համաձայնագիր էներգակիրների ոլորտում համագործակցության մասին ու ևս մի գինը կարգավորող համաձայնագիր։ Սաղ իրար հետ փաթեթով ստորագրվել են 2013 թվականին։ Կարելի ա ման գալ գտնել համաձայնագրերը, բայց իմաստը չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ համաձայնագրի կողմերը եղելն ՀՀԿ-ական Հայաստանը ու Պուտինյան Գազպրոմը, բնականաբար ամեն ինչ չի որ տենց թափանցիկ ու սաղիս համար հասկանալի ա եղել։ Իտգում Հայստանի մանևրելու հնարավորությունը իրոք նվազագույնի ա հասցված։ Թե չէ մերոնք շիզոֆռենիկ չեն, որ տարբերակ լինի գազի գինը հանգիստ բանակցելով իջեցնել ու իրանք չեն անում։


Եթե ժամանակ ունենաս, աչքի տակով ման արի էլի, հորոխպեր:
Հետաքրքիր ա:
Ես քո ասած պարամետրերով ուրիշ դակումենտ չեմ գտնում..

Ասենք ես հավատում եմ էլի, որ ՍՍ-ն կարար հետույքից վենա մտնել՝ 2-րդ սռոկ նստելու համար, բայց ախր մենակ ինքը չէր չէ՞..
քանի հոգի, քանի ինստիտուտ են աշխատել էդ համաձայնագրի վրա..
ու սաղ տենց հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել ե՞ն 30 տարով «ինչքան ուզեմ խփեմ» հնարավորություն տալ ռուսին ու պարսկական գազի ներմուծման սահմանափակում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հա բայց բանակցելով իջացնելը ո՞րն ա, եթե գործ ունես տարածաշրջանում մոնոպոլիստի հետ․․․ սենց ասեմ․ ամեն ագամ որ նավթի գները ընկնում են, Ռուսաստանում բենզինի գինը աճում ա, արդեն սովորական ղժալիք ա դառել, որ եթե համաշխարհային նավթի գները իջնում են, սպասեք բենզինի թանկացումներ․․․ հիմա Ռուսաստանը նենց չի էլի, որ գա ասի․ լավ, գները ընկել են, եկեք ձեզ համար էլ չջացնենք․․․ իրենք կորուստներ են ապրում, պըտի «սվոյ»-ներից գոնե մի քիչը հետ բերեն․․․


Մոնոպոլիստ ա մեր համար։ Իսկ այ Վրաստանի համար չէ, քանի որ Վրաստանը Ադրբեջանից էլ ա գազ առնում։ Իսկ մենք կարող էինք նաև Իրանից գազ առնել, բայց էտ էլ Քոչարյանի թեթև ձեռով փոզմիշ եղավ, քանի որ Իրան-Հայաստան գազամուղը տվեց ռուսներին։ Էլ ո՞վ մնաց տարածաշրջանում։ Կարճ ասած, մենք մեր ձեռով մեր գլխին մոնոպոլիստ ենք սարքել։ Մենք էլ նենց մի ահռելի սպառող չենք, որ ասենք Գերմանիայում կամ Լեհաստանում կրած կորուստենրը Գազպռոմը մեր հաշվին կարողանա վերականգնի։ Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ ռուսները ուղղակի գյոթվերանություն են անում  :LOL: 

Վոբշեմ չգիտեմ, կարող ա ամեն ինչ էնքան էլ պարզ չի, բայց փաստ ա, որ ռուսների թշնամի վրացիները կարացել են սկիդկա ստանան ռուսներից, իսկ բարեկամ հայերը չեն կարում։ Հիմա թե որ պայմանագրով ու որ կետով ա ստացվել, արդեն երկրորդական ա։

----------

John (04.06.2020), Varzor (01.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե ժամանակ ունենաս, աչքի տակով ման արի էլի, հորոխպեր:
> Հետաքրքիր ա:
> Ես քո ասած պարամետրերով ուրիշ դակումենտ չեմ գտնում..
> 
> Ասենք ես հավատում եմ էլի, որ ՍՍ-ն կարար հետույքից վենա մտնել՝ 2-րդ սռոկ նստելու համար, բայց ախր մենակ ինքը չէր չէ՞..
> քանի հոգի, քանի ինստիտուտ են աշխատել էդ համաձայնագրի վրա..
> ու սաղ տենց հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել ե՞ն 30 տարով «ինչքան ուզեմ խփեմ» հնարավորություն տալ ռուսին ու պարսկական գազի ներմուծման սահմանափակում:


Հոպար, եթե գտնեմ էլ պայմանագրերը, խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ ընդեղ կարմիրով բոլդ արած գրված ա լինելու, որ մենք երեսուն տարի բան չենք կարա անենք։ Ասում եմ, էտ պրոցեսները ահավոր ոչ թափանցիկ են եղել ու պիտի դրա մեջ եղած լինես, որ իմանաս, թե ոնց ա տենց ստացվել։ Ընդեղ, եթե չեմ սխալվում 300 միլիոնի էլ պարտք կար, որ ոչ մեկս խաբար չէր, մեկ էլ առավոտ բարլուսով դրեցին մեր վզին։ 

Իմ ու քո պես քաղաքացին էս իրավիճակում դատապարտված ա մակերեսյաին ենթադրություններ անելուն։ Սինքն, եթե սաղի համար գազի գինը իջնում ա, իսկ մեր համար չէ, ուրեմն մի բան էն չի։ Ու էտ մի բան էն չին, նոր չի, ահագին վախտ ա։  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (01.06.2020), Գաղթական (30.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մոնոպոլիստ ա մեր համար։ Իսկ այ Վրաստանի համար չէ, քանի որ Վրաստանը Ադրբեջանից էլ ա գազ առնում։ Իսկ մենք կարող էինք նաև Իրանից գազ առնել, բայց էտ էլ Քոչարյանի թեթև ձեռով փոզմիշ եղավ, քանի որ Իրան-Հայաստան գազամուղը տվեց ռուսներին։ Էլ ո՞վ մնաց տարածաշրջանում։ Կարճ ասած, մենք մեր ձեռով մեր գլխին մոնոպոլիստ ենք սարքել։ Մենք էլ նենց մի ահռելի սպառող չենք, որ ասենք Գերմանիայում կամ Լեհաստանում կրած կորուստենրը Գազպռոմը մեր հաշվին կարողանա վերականգնի։ Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ ռուսները ուղղակի գյոթվերանություն են անում 
> 
> Վոբշեմ չգիտեմ, կարող ա ամեն ինչ էնքան էլ պարզ չի, բայց փաստ ա, որ ռուսների թշնամի վրացիները կարացել են սկիդկա ստանան ռուսներից, իսկ բարեկամ հայերը չեն կարում։ Հիմա թե որ պայմանագրով ու որ կետով ա ստացվել, արդեն երկրորդական ա։


Դե Քոչն էլ շատ մանևրելու տեղ չուներ․ որ ձմեռ հալով հյուսիսային կովկասում առեղծվածային գազամուղը տրաքում ա, ու գիտես երկիրդ մի ամիս էլ չի ձգի ցուրտ ձմեռով, վզիդ ինչ էլ փաթաթեն ընդունում ես, մանավանդ որ ջեբիդ քյար էլ կա մեջը։ Իսկ Վրաստանը այլընտրանքից բացի տրանզիտային երկիր ա, ու դրա հաշվին էլ ա կարում բանակցի, իսկ մենք վերջնական սպառող ենք։ Վոբշըմ թե մերոնք պլոճիկ ունեն Պարսկաստանից սեփական սպառման համար գազ առնելու ու դա որպես բանակցության գործիք օգտագործելու, չեմ կարծում թե էս համաձայնագիրը դրան շատ մեծ խոչընդոտ ա։

----------


## Գաղթական

Դեռ անցած տարի սենց խոսակցություններ կային:

Իոաննիսյանն, իրա փաստահավաք խմբով, ես էլ չգիտեմ, թե ինչի մասնագետ ա:
Բայց ասում ա՝ հետագայում հերթով կներկայացնենք էդ համաձայնագրից դրույթներ:
Կտեսնենք, թե ինչ ա ասում, եթե իրոք ներկայացնի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե Քոչն էլ շատ մանևրելու տեղ չուներ․ որ ձմեռ հալով հյուսիսային կովկասում առեղծվածային գազամուղը տրաքում ա, ու գիտես երկիրդ մի ամիս էլ չի ձգի ցուրտ ձմեռով, վզիդ ինչ էլ փաթաթեն ընդունում ես, մանավանդ որ ջեբիդ քյար էլ կա մեջը։ Իսկ Վրաստանը այլընտրանքից բացի տրանզիտային երկիր ա, ու դրա հաշվին էլ ա կարում բանակցի, իսկ մենք վերջնական սպառող ենք։ Վոբշըմ թե մերոնք պլոճիկ ունեն Պարսկաստանից սեփական սպառման համար գազ առնելու ու դա որպես բանակցության գործիք օգտագործելու, չեմ կարծում թե էս համաձայնագիրը դրան շատ մեծ խոչընդոտ ա։


Դե հա էլի, ամեն մեկը մի ատմազկա ունի։ Քոչը վախում էր, որ տրուբեն կպայթացնեն, Սերժը վախում էր, որ գազը կկտրեն, Նիկոլն ասում ա, ես էն երկուսի արածների տակից չեմ կարա դուրս գամ, գազը կկտրեն։ Մենք էլ սաղի ձեռ քաքն ենք ընկել։ Իրականությունը էն ա, որ սրա նրա վրա հղում տալն ու ատմազկեք գտնելը ամենահեշտ ու անփորձանք ձևն ա հարցը «լուծելու»։ Բայց մենք էլ իշխանություն ենք ընտրել չէ՞, ասում ենք, ախպեր, մի բան արեք էս քաքից դուրս գանք։ Ոնց ուզում եք արեք, մտածեք, խելքներիդ զոռ տվեք, բայց հարցը լուծեք։ Չի կարա Հայաստանը մինչը Հիսուսի հաջորդ գալուստը ամեն տարի ստրես տանի, որ հեսա գազը կթանկացնեն, չէ չեն թանկացնի, սրանց կեժանանցնեն, մեզ չեն էժանացնի, կպայթացնեն, չեն պայթացնի։ 

Կարճ ասած, ես չեմ ուզում երկար բարակ գլուխս ծանրացնեմ, թե սրանց կնքած որ ոչխար պայմանագրով ենք ու ինչ պատճառներով ենք մենք էս օրի։ Ինձ պետք ա որ էս հարցը լուծվի, ու թող ոնց ուզում են լուծեն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հեսա, հենց նոր գազի հետ կապված մի թեթև հոդված Լրագիրը թողարկեց։ 

Կարող ա իրա վերլուծական խորությամբ չի փայլում, բայց հարցեր ա առաջ քաշում, ու շատ տեղին։ Ախպեր, իտոգում Իրանական գազամուղը կա, Հայաստան դրանով գազ մտնում ա։ Նենց չի, որ եթե ռուսները բռնեն ու իրանց գազի տրուբեն փակեն, մնալու ենք առանց գազ։ Մի քիչ ուղեղներիդ զոռ տվեք էլի, մի քիչ դիվանագիտություն, սենց բան-ման արեք, խաղեր տվեք, բըլին, դեբիլ չեք, վաղը աշխարհի երեսին մի երկիր ա մնալու, որ ռուսական թանկ գազ առնելու, ու էտ Հայաստանն ա լինելու։

----------

Գաղթական (01.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Հեսա, հենց նոր գազի հետ կապված մի թեթև հոդված Լրագիրը թողարկեց։ 
> 
> Կարող ա իրա վերլուծական խորությամբ չի փայլում, բայց հարցեր ա առաջ քաշում, ու շատ տեղին։ Ախպեր, իտոգում Իրանական գազամուղը կա, Հայաստան դրանով գազ մտնում ա։ Նենց չի, որ եթե ռուսները բռնեն ու իրանց գազի տրուբեն փակեն, մնալու ենք առանց գազ։ Մի քիչ ուղեղներիդ զոռ տվեք էլի, մի քիչ դիվանագիտություն, սենց բան-ման արեք, խաղեր տվեք, բըլին, դեբիլ չեք, վաղը աշխարհի երեսին մի երկիր ա մնալու, որ ռուսական թանկ գազ առնելու, ու էտ Հայաստանն ա լինելու։


Ապ, ստող ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանումն է, որ իրանական գազը առնողն էլ, ծախողն էլ Գազպրոմն է՝ բոլոր "տրուբեքը" իրենն են, բաշխիչ ցանցը ներառյալ։
Եթե ՀՀ-ն Իրանի հետ միասին ինչ-որ հրաշքով նոր գազամուղ կառուցեն, ապա էդ գազամուղով եկած գազը սպառողին հասցնելու այլ իրատեսական ճանապարհ չունեն, քան Գազպրոմին պատկանող խողովակաշարից և բաշխիչ ցանցից օգտվելը։ Ընդ որում, չի բացառվում, որ Գազպրոմը համաձայնվի, եթե իր եկամուտի վրա դա չի անդրադառնալու՝ փող ուզի, քանի որ առկա բոլոր համաձայնագրերով (հենց մեկը Գաղթականի դրած 100%-ը փոխանցելու համաձայնագիրը) ՀՀ տարածում որևէ օրենք, որոշում կամ նորմատիվայնի ակտ չի կարող հակասել Գազպրոմի շահերին, ասել է թե նաև նվազեցնել ներքին շուկայում գազի սպառման սակագինը, եթե այդ փոփոխությունը չի համաձայնեցվել ՌԴ հետ։
Այսինքն՝ տեսականորեն հնարավոր է թե Իրանական նոր գազամուղը և թե գազի սակագնի իջեցումը, նույնսիկ կարող ենք մասնակի հետ գնել բաժնետոմսերը (վայթե 20%-ի չափով, որը հիմիկվա կուրսով մոտ $130մլն է), բայց միայն ՌԴ համաձայնության պարագայում։
Ու ստեղ ամենակարևոր հարցը, նույնիսկ եթե its just a business տարբերակով նայենք․
Ինչի՞ դիմաց Գազպրոմը պիտի հրաժարվի իր շահույթից և մոնոպոլիայից։ Ի՞նչ են դրա դիմաց առաջարկելու։

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապ, ստող ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանումն է, որ իրանական գազը առնողն էլ, ծախողն էլ Գազպրոմն է՝ բոլոր "տրուբեքը" իրենն են, բաշխիչ ցանցը ներառյալ։
> Եթե ՀՀ-ն Իրանի հետ միասին ինչ-որ հրաշքով նոր գազամուղ կառուցեն, ապա էդ գազամուղով եկած գազը սպառողին հասցնելու այլ իրատեսական ճանապարհ չունեն, քան Գազպրոմին պատկանող խողովակաշարից և բաշխիչ ցանցից օգտվելը։ Ընդ որում, չի բացառվում, որ Գազպրոմը համաձայնվի, եթե իր եկամուտի վրա դա չի անդրադառնալու՝ փող ուզի, քանի որ առկա բոլոր համաձայնագրերով (հենց մեկը Գաղթականի դրած 100%-ը փոխանցելու համաձայնագիրը) ՀՀ տարածում որևէ օրենք, որոշում կամ նորմատիվայնի ակտ չի կարող հակասել Գազպրոմի շահերին, ասել է թե նաև նվազեցնել ներքին շուկայում գազի սպառման սակագինը, եթե այդ փոփոխությունը չի համաձայնեցվել ՌԴ հետ։
> Այսինքն՝ տեսականորեն հնարավոր է թե Իրանական նոր գազամուղը և թե գազի սակագնի իջեցումը, նույնսիկ կարող ենք մասնակի հետ գնել բաժնետոմսերը (վայթե 20%-ի չափով, որը հիմիկվա կուրսով մոտ $130մլն է), բայց միայն ՌԴ համաձայնության պարագայում։
> Ու ստեղ ամենակարևոր հարցը, նույնիսկ եթե its just a business տարբերակով նայենք․
> Ինչի՞ դիմաց Գազպրոմը պիտի հրաժարվի իր շահույթից և մոնոպոլիայից։ Ի՞նչ են դրա դիմաց առաջարկելու։


Թող խլեն ախպեր ռուսներից գազամուղը, թող մի բան անեն, ինչ ուզում են: Թե չէ սենց. դե էսա, վարյանտ չկա, բան չենք կարա անենք ... տատս էլ կարա ասի, առանց իշխանություն լինելու:

----------


## Varzor

> Թող խլեն ախպեր ռուսներից գազամուղը, թող մի բան անեն, ինչ ուզում են: Թե չէ սենց. դե էսա, վարյանտ չկա, բան չենք կարա անենք ... տատս էլ կարա ասի, առանց իշխանություն լինելու:


Ապ, հենց էդա, որ վարյանտ միշտ էլ կա, բայց էս պահին օրինական "խլելու" համար շատ մեծ գումարներ պիտի վճարենք։ Եթե զուտ պարզ թվաբանությամբ, ապա առնվազն $650մլն, դրան էլ գումարած լիքը ուրիշ տույժ-տւգանքներ և վճարներ։ Այսինքն մոտ $1մլրդ որ կարողանան հայթայթել էդ գործի համար, միգուցե և կարողանան։ Էլ չեմ ասում քաղաքական կողմը։ Ի դեպ, չի բացառվում, որ դիմեն նաև միջազգային "ռուսատյաց" կառույցների օգնությանը։ բայց էս աշխարհը դուքյանա՝ մեր համար ձրի ոչ մեկը բան չի անի, մի բան պիտի դրա դիմաց տանք։

Այնպես որ, ներկայիս իշխանությունները ձեռքերը դեռ լավ կապված են։ Բայց էդ կապերը քանդելը էլի իրենց հմտության հարցն է  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապ, ստող ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանումն է, որ իրանական գազը առնողն էլ, ծախողն էլ Գազպրոմն է՝ բոլոր "տրուբեքը" իրենն են, բաշխիչ ցանցը ներառյալ։
> Եթե ՀՀ-ն Իրանի հետ միասին ինչ-որ հրաշքով նոր գազամուղ կառուցեն, ապա էդ գազամուղով եկած գազը սպառողին հասցնելու այլ իրատեսական ճանապարհ չունեն, քան Գազպրոմին պատկանող խողովակաշարից և բաշխիչ ցանցից օգտվելը։ Ընդ որում, չի բացառվում, որ Գազպրոմը համաձայնվի, եթե իր եկամուտի վրա դա չի անդրադառնալու՝ փող ուզի, *քանի որ առկա բոլոր համաձայնագրերով (հենց մեկը Գաղթականի դրած 100%-ը փոխանցելու համաձայնագիրը) ՀՀ տարածում որևէ օրենք, որոշում կամ նորմատիվայնի ակտ չի կարող հակասել Գազպրոմի շահերին, ասել է թե նաև նվազեցնել ներքին շուկայում գազի սպառման սակագինը, եթե այդ փոփոխությունը չի համաձայնեցվել ՌԴ հետ*։
> Այսինքն՝ տեսականորեն հնարավոր է թե Իրանական նոր գազամուղը և թե գազի սակագնի իջեցումը, նույնսիկ կարող ենք մասնակի հետ գնել բաժնետոմսերը (վայթե 20%-ի չափով, որը հիմիկվա կուրսով մոտ $130մլն է), բայց միայն ՌԴ համաձայնության պարագայում։
> Ու ստեղ ամենակարևոր հարցը, նույնիսկ եթե its just a business տարբերակով նայենք․
> Ինչի՞ դիմաց Գազպրոմը պիտի հրաժարվի իր շահույթից և մոնոպոլիայից։ Ի՞նչ են դրա դիմաց առաջարկելու։


Էս թավացրածս մասը նույնն ա, ոնցոր ասես որ Հայաստանում իրավունք չունեն նոր հիդրոէլեկտրակայաններ թույլատրող ակտեր ընդունել, որտև գազպրոմի շահերին հակասում ա դա․․․ սա իրականությունից լաաաաաաաաաաաավ հեռու ինտերպրետացիա ա համաձայնագրի այդ դրույթի։

----------


## Varzor

> Էս թավացրածս մասը նույնն ա, ոնցոր ասես որ Հայաստանում իրավունք չունեն նոր հիդրոէլեկտրակայաններ թույլատրող ակտեր ընդունել, որտև գազպրոմի շահերին հակասում ա դա․․․ սա իրականությունից լաաաաաաաաաաաավ հեռու ինտերպրետացիա ա համաձայնագրի այդ դրույթի։


Իհարկե ինտերպրետացիա է, բայց ոչ իրականությունից հեռու, մի բան էլ մեղմ եմ ներկայացրել։ Հիդրոէլեկտրակայանների հետ որևէ կապ չունի՝ անհամատեղելի օրինակ է։ Բայց եթե դա ազդի գազի սպառման քանակի վրա, ապա սակագնի վրա անուղղակիորեն կանդրադառնա։ Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ էլեկտրաէներգիայի սակագնի վրա նաև այս համաձայնագիրն է ազդում՝ Հրազդանի ՋԵԿ-ի 5-րդ էներգաբլոկի ինքնարժեքը շատ բարձր է ստացվում (մի պահ ամենաբարձրն էր, հիմա՝ չգիտեմ), բայց դրանից հրաժարվել չենք կարող։
Երևի, որ կարդացած լինեիր, մասնավորապես հոդված 6 և 7-ը, էդպիսի եզրահանգման չէիր գա։
Սևով սպիտակի վրա գրված է․



> Հայկական կողմը երաշխավորում է, որ մինչև 2043թ․ դեկտեմբերի 31-ը ներառյալ ՀՀ ապագա որևէ օրենքներ, որոշումներ, հրահանգներ և նորմատիվ իրավական ակտեր չեն փոփոխի և/կամ չեղյալ հայտարարի և/կամ *այլ կերպ ոտնահարի* սույն համաձայնագրի ստորագրման ամսաթվի դրությամբ "Գազպրոմ" ԲԲԸ և "ՀայՌուսգազարտ" ՓԲԸ և դրանց համապատասխան իրավահաջորդների իրավունքները և *շահերը* ․․․
> 
> Եթե վերը նշվածին հակառակ, մինչև 204թ․ դեկտեմբերի 31-ը ներառյալ ժամանակահատվածում ՀՀ որևէ նորմատիվ իրավական ակտ կփոփոխի, չեղյալ կհայտարարի կամ այլ կերպ կոտնահարի սույն համաձայնագրով "Գազպրոմ" ԲԲԸ և "ՀայՌուսգազարտ" ՓԲԸ և դրանց համապատասխան իրավահաջորդների իրավունքները և շահերը, ապա կկիրառվեն մինչև այդպիսի նորմատվ իրավական ակտի ընդունման պահը գործող ՀՀ օրենսդրության պայմանները։


Հիմա դու ո՞նց կմեկնաբանես։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հիմա դու ո՞նց կմեկնաբանես։


Որպես այդ համաձայնագրի սահմաններում ձևակերպված շահերը՝ հիմնականում գույքի սեփականություն, այդ գույքի տնօրինելու իրավունք ու նման։ Թե չէ տենց կարաս ասես խոսքի կորոնավիրուսի պատճառով մտցրած արտակարգ դրությունը նպաստել ա բիզնեսների կողմից քիչ գազ սպառելուն՝ գազպրոմի շահերը վտանգվել են, թող պետությունը փոխհատուցի։ Ու եթե տենց տրամաբանությամբ փորձեն կիրառել, ցանկացած միջազգային արբիտրաժ էս համաձայնագիրը կհանի արևին կփռի՝ չորանալու։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իհարկե ինտերպրետացիա է, բայց ոչ իրականությունից հեռու, մի բան էլ մեղմ եմ ներկայացրել։ Հիդրոէլեկտրակայանների հետ որևէ կապ չունի՝ անհամատեղելի օրինակ է։ Բայց եթե դա ազդի գազի սպառման քանակի վրա, ապա սակագնի վրա անուղղակիորեն կանդրադառնա։ Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ էլեկտրաէներգիայի սակագնի վրա նաև այս համաձայնագիրն է ազդում՝ Հրազդանի ՋԵԿ-ի 5-րդ էներգաբլոկի ինքնարժեքը շատ բարձր է ստացվում (մի պահ ամենաբարձրն էր, հիմա՝ չգիտեմ), բայց դրանից հրաժարվել չենք կարող։
> Երևի, որ կարդացած լինեիր, մասնավորապես հոդված 6 և 7-ը, էդպիսի եզրահանգման չէիր գա։
> Սևով սպիտակի վրա գրված է․
> 
> 
> Հիմա դու ո՞նց կմեկնաբանես։


Համաձայնագիր ա էլի, Աստվածաշունչը չի։ ՄԻ տարի առաջ էլ լիքը բազար էր, որ հեսա Ամուլսարի պատճառով մեզ տանելու են միջազգային արբիտրաժ, միլիոններ են դնելու մեր վզին, ներդրումները կանգնելու են, երկրի իմիջը ․․․․ բլա բլա բլա։ Էս աշխարհում տենց հարց չկա որ լուծվող չլինի․ տրիվիալ բան եմ ասում, բայց ճիշտն եմ ասում։ Չես կարա երկրիդ սաղ ապագան կախման մեջ դնես մի երկու ոչխարի ստորագրությունից, որոնք երևի չեն էլ կարդացել ինչ են ստորագրում, մենակ ողորմելի ժպտացել են, սպասիբա են ասել ու կենաց հայ-ռուսական բարեկամության մասին։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա․ ինչքան մեզ ա պետք էտ գազը, էտքան էլ ռուսներին ա պետք, որ իրանց գազը ծախվի։ Հիմա երևի ռուսներին ավելի շատ ա պետք քան մեզ։ Էտ էներգետիկ անկախություն, այլընտրանքային էներգիա, ինքնիշխան պետություն, մենակ կենաց չի էլի, պիտի մի բան փոխվի, թե չէ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գազպրոմն էլ, թու թու թու, դատարաններում գործեր պատվելու լավ փորձ ունի  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Որպես այդ համաձայնագրի սահմաններում ձևակերպված շահերը՝ հիմնականում գույքի սեփականություն, այդ գույքի տնօրինելու իրավունք ու նման։ Թե չէ տենց կարաս ասես խոսքի կորոնավիրուսի պատճառով մտցրած արտակարգ դրությունը նպաստել ա բիզնեսների կողմից քիչ գազ սպառելուն՝ գազպրոմի շահերը վտանգվել են, թող պետությունը փոխհատուցի։ Ու եթե տենց տրամաբանությամբ փորձեն կիրառել, ցանկացած միջազգային արբիտրաժ էս համաձայնագիրը կհանի արևին կփռի՝ չորանալու։


Հենց հարցն էլ նրանորմն է, որ շահերի մեջ ձևակերպված է նաև շահույթը։
Ու մեկ էլ միջազգայն ցանկացած չէ՝ կոնկրետ արբիտրաժ կարող ենք միայն դիմել, այն էլ դատը պիտի ընդանա ռուսերեն լեզվով։
Ի դեպ, քո նկարագրածին նմանատիպ դեպք արդեն ունեցել ենք․ գազի սակագինը ներկայացրել են բարձրացման, պատճառաբանելով, որ սպառումը խիստ նվազել է։ Ու բարձրացրել են (արդեն տարին չեմ հիշում)

----------


## Varzor

> Համաձայնագիր ա էլի, Աստվածաշունչը չի։ ՄԻ տարի առաջ էլ լիքը բազար էր, որ հեսա Ամուլսարի պատճառով մեզ տանելու են միջազգային արբիտրաժ, միլիոններ են դնելու մեր վզին, ներդրումները կանգնելու են, երկրի իմիջը ․․․․ բլա բլա բլա։ Էս աշխարհում տենց հարց չկա որ լուծվող չլինի․ տրիվիալ բան եմ ասում, բայց ճիշտն եմ ասում։ Չես կարա երկրիդ սաղ ապագան կախման մեջ դնես մի երկու ոչխարի ստորագրությունից, որոնք երևի չեն էլ կարդացել ինչ են ստորագրում, մենակ ողորմելի ժպտացել են, սպասիբա են ասել ու կենաց հայ-ռուսական բարեկամության մասին։ 
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա․ ինչքան մեզ ա պետք էտ գազը, էտքան էլ ռուսներին ա պետք, որ իրանց գազը ծախվի։ Հիմա երևի ռուսներին ավելի շատ ա պետք քան մեզ։ Էտ էներգետիկ անկախություն, այլընտրանքային էներգիա, ինքնիշխան պետություն, մենակ կենաց չի էլի, պիտի մի բան փոխվի, թե չէ։


Է ես էլ եմ նույն բանը ասում՝ չլուծվող չկա, ուղղակի ամեն լուծում իր գինն ունի, իր հետևանքներն ունի։ Թե կբաշարեն, թող լուծեն, չուզողի աչքն էլ թող դուրս գա  :Smile:  (տո մեկը չէ՝ երկուսն էլ թող դուրս գա  :LOL: )
Բայց էս պահին մեր երկրի չունեցած ունեցած ֆինանսական և քաղաքական ռեսուրսները, ԻՀԿ, դեռ բավարար չեն հարցին լուծում տալու համար։

Ստեղ ուրիշ վտանգավոր հարց կա․ "լևի" գազի շուկան, որի եկամուտները էլ չասեմ, թե մինչև ուր են բաշխվում։ Այ ստեղ էլ հենց ամենակեղտոտ խաղն են տանում։ Բայց էդ մասին ոչ այս թեմայում։

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս էլ fip-ի վերլուծությունը:
Փաստորեն իմ դրած հղումը ճիշտ էր, Տրիբունը սխալվում էր ))

Պարզաբանում ա, որ, փաստորեն, ոչ թե Իրանից չենք կարող գազ գնել, այլ՝ չենք կարող դա էժանով տալ մեր սպառողին, որտև ներքին գնի ձևավորման համար, ըստ համաձայնագրի, պետք ա հիմնվել հայ-վրացական սահմանի գնին:

Քյասար՝ կամ արբիտրաժ, կամ էլ՝ պարսիկի գազը սաղ Հայաստանով պետք ա հարավից հյուսիս տանել, ֆռցնել ու չերեզ Վրաստան նորից հետ մտցնել )))

----------

Varzor (10.06.2020), Տրիբուն (02.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Երևի մտածում են, թե որպես ընդդիմություն հանդես գալը հիմա հղի է <պիցցառաստ> պիտակավորմամբ, իսկ որպես կոալիցիա էլ էդքան իմաստ չունի, քանի որ սենց թե նենց իշխանության վարկանիշն ահագին բարձր ա ժողովրդի շրջանում:


«Հեղափոխական օրակարգը պաշտպանող ընդդիմադիր բևեռ»..
Հանճարեղ ա հնչում ))




ՈՒ միանգամից.

----------

Varzor (03.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Էս էլ fip-ի վերլուծությունը:
> Փաստորեն իմ դրած հղումը ճիշտ էր, Տրիբունը սխալվում էր ))
> 
> Պարզաբանում ա, որ, փաստորեն, ոչ թե Իրանից չենք կարող գազ գնել, այլ՝ չենք կարող դա էժանով տալ մեր սպառողին, որտև ներքին գնի ձևավորման համար, ըստ համաձայնագրի, պետք ա հիմնվել հայ-վրացական սահմանի գնին:
> 
> Քյասար՝ կամ արբիտրաժ, կամ էլ՝ պարսիկի գազը սաղ Հայաստանով պետք ա հարավից հյուսիս տանել, ֆռցնել ու չերեզ Վրաստան նորից հետ մտցնել )))


Բավականին լավ հոդված էր։ Մի երկու նրբություն բաց են թողել (հոդվածը չէ՝ սակագինը վերլուծող հղումը)։ Ի դեպ, հիփոթետիկ, եթե Իրան-Վրաստան գազամուղ լինի Ադրբեջանի տարածքով, ապա ֆռռիկը էլի տարբերակ է  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (03.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Շեֆը ռեսկի լավացել ա ու ցունամի ա անում:

----------

Գաղթական (09.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Շեֆը ռեսկի լավացել ա ու ցունամի ա անում:


Ինչնա՞ իլէ, բանա իլէ՞

----------


## Գաղթական

Մի բան ասեք, ժողովուրդը ի՞նչ ա խոսում:
Ինչի՞ սաղին միանգամից փոխեցին ու ովքե՞ր են էս նորերը:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես կարծում էի, որ աղան կատաղել ա ԳՇ պետի հարսանիքից, ու էն փաստից, որ էդ մասին իմանում ա հրապարակի լրագրողից, ոչ թե ԱԱԾ ու ոստիկանությունից։
Էն որ ԳՇ պետին պտի հանի, կարծում եմ ոչ մեկ չի կասկածում։

Բայց երեկ ընկերս ասում ա նրանք էլ են էդ հարսանիքին ներկա եղել։

----------

Varzor (10.06.2020), Գաղթական (09.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարար Դավիթ Տոնոյանը հրապարակել է պաշտպանության ոլորտի ու զինված ուժերի զարգացման առաջնահերթությունների վերաբերյալ իր ԵՐԿՐՈՐԴ ՈՒՂԵՐՁԸ, որը գալիս է կարծես լրացնելու 2018 թ-ի ուղերձը՝ ընդհանրացնելով արդեն իսկ արված գործը և միաժամանակ մատնանշելով նոր ուղենիշներ: Այս առումով ուրախությամբ կարող եմ նշել, որ ՀՀ պաշտպանության գործող նախարարը մեր պաշտպանունակության մեծացման համար անում է հնարավորինս ամեն ինչ իր լավագույն տարբերակներով, իսկ անցած երկու տարին էլ կարելի է համարել բանակային ձեռքբերումների տարիներ:

… Ներքաղաքական ցնցումների մեջ մի պահ անտեսվեց կամ արագորեն մոռացվեց Հայոց բանակում տեղի ունեցած ԵՐԿՐՈՐԴ ԴԵՄՔԻ ՓՈՓՈԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ, երբ գեներալ-մայոր Արտակ Դավթյանին փոխարինեց գեներալ-լեյտենանտ Օնիկ Գասպարյանը: Առօրեականի արագընթաց և մոռացվող հոգսերի մեջ, սակայն, ես հստակորեն կառանձնացնեի հենց երկու այս իրադարձությունները, քանի որ, դատելով ըստ ամենայնի, գեներալ-լեյտենանտ Օնիկ Գասպարյանը հենց այն անձնավորությունն է, որի հետ ՆԵՐԴԱՇՆԱԿ ՄԻԱՍՆՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ ՀՀ Զինված ուժերի բարձրագույն ղեկավարությունը կյանքի կկոչի մեր բանակի առջև հառնած նոր խնդիրների հաջող լուծումը:

Այս առումով անձամբ ինձ համար իրոք հաճելի և մեծապես ողջունելի, որ իր նոր այս ուղերձում ԿՐԿԻՆ ԼՈՒՐՋ ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԵՆ ԴԱՐՁՎՈՒՄ առաջնային այնպիսի հարցերի, ինչպիսիք են համաշխարհային ռազմական գործի գիտագործնական նոր երևույթները և դրանց զարգացման նոր միտումները: Խոսքն ամենից առաջ վերաբերում է «ՈՉ ԿՈՆՏԱԿՏԱՅԻՆ ՊԱՏԵՐԱԶՄԻՆ» և արդեն բազմիցս հիշատակված «ՕԴԱՅԻՆ ԳԵՐԱԿԱՅՈՒԹՅԱՆ» կոնցեպտին: Նույն Սիրիայի օրինակի վրա մենք հենց վերջերս հստակորեն տեսանք, թե ինչ մեծ դեր ունեն վերևում նշված երկու գործոնները ժամանակակից և ապագա ռազմական գործողություններում: Այս առումով ես անչափ ուրախ եմ, որ մերոնք ՈՒՇԱԴԻՐ ՀԵՏԵՎՈՒՄ ԵՆ այս ամենին, քանզի դա ամենից առաջ նշանակում է այն, որ կոնցեպտուալ մակարդակում մեզ առնվազն անակնկալի չեն բերի, իսկ առավելագույնն էլ՝ մեր բանակն ինքը կոնցեպտուալ առավելություն ձեռք կբերի հնարավոր հակառակորդի բանակի նկատմամբ:

Նոր ուղերձում ինձ շատ դուր եկավ նաև «ՑԱՆՑԱԿԵՆՏՐՈՆ ԿԱՌԱՎԱՐՄԱՆ» կոնցեպտի հետագա զարգացումը: Իհարկե, այս ոլորտում ամեն ինչ մեծապես գաղտնի է և մենք ստիպված ենք հետևություններ կազմել հիմնականում «անուղղակի ցուցումների» ու մեր բանակի գործնական հաջողությունների հիման վրա, սակայն ամեն դեպքում ակնհայտ է, որ անցած երկու տարիներին այս ուղղությամբ ևս մենք լուրջ քայլեր ենք արել, իսկ նույն այդ քայլերն էլ շարունակվելու են: Այս առումով ուրախալի է, որ բանակային բուրգի բոլոր օղակներում շեշտադրվում է արդյունավետ, այդ թվում նաև անձնակենտրոն և էլեկտրոնային կառավարումը:

Եվ վերջապես ՆՈՐ ՏԵԽՆՈԼՈԳԻԱՆԵՐԻ ՄՇԱԿՈՒՄՆ ՈՒ ՆՈՐ ԶԻՆԱՏԵՍԱԿՆԵՐԻ ՁԵՌՔ ԲԵՐՈՒՄԸ: Դաժան կհատուցի այն պետությունը, մանավանդ ընթացող պատերազմ ունեցող պետությունը, որը հանկարծ կխնայի պաշտպանական տեխնոլոգիաների վրա, սակայն ոչ պակաս կարևոր է նաև զարգացման ՃԻՇՏ ՈՒՂՂՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԳՈՒՇԱԿՈՒՄԸ, երբ առկա նյութական միջոցները կծախսվեն արդյունավետ, հեռանկարային, այլ ոչ թե իրենց բարոյապես սպառած ուղղություններում: Այս մակարդակում ևս ուրախ եմ փաստել, որ, ըստ իս, արվում է հնարավորինս առավելագույնը:

Եվ վերջում՝ ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐԱՆՔՆԵՐՍ գեներալ-լեյտենանտ Օնիկ Գասպարյանին – պարոն գեներալ, Ձեզ անձամբ ճանաչելու պատիվ չունեմ, սակայն իմ կողմից հարգված և ընդունված մարդկանցից Ձեր մասին ԱՅՆՔԱՆ ԼԱՎՆ ԵՄ ԼՍԵԼ, որ վստահ եմ՝ ուս-ուսի տված ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարար Դավիթ Տոնոյանի հետ, Դուք նոր բարձունքների կհասցնեք մեր ազգային Վահանն ու Սուրը:

----------

Varzor (10.06.2020), Աթեիստ (09.06.2020), Գաղթական (09.06.2020), Տրիբուն (09.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Օնիկ Գսպարյանի նախկինում որոշակիո ճանաչել եմ՝ մեր զորամասի հրամանատարն է եղել  :Smile: 

Ու ասեմ, որ էդ տարիներին բավականին կոռեկտ զինվորական է եղել։ ՈՒ չնայած փտած համակարգին կարողանում էր հարմարվել, բայց դե դրանից սահմանների պաշտպանությունը չէր տուժում, սիկ զինվորից գողացողին խիստ պատժում էր։ Դեպքեր են եղել, որ բառիս բուն իմաստով քոթակել են թալանչուն։

Հուսով եմ, որ բանակում դրական փոփոխություններ կբերի։

----------

Lion (10.06.2020), Աթեիստ (10.06.2020), Արշակ (10.06.2020), Գաղթական (10.06.2020), Հայկօ (10.06.2020), Ներսես_AM (10.06.2020), Տրիբուն (10.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Օնիկ Գսպարյանի նախկինում որոշակիո ճանաչել եմ՝ մեր զորամասի հրամանատարն է եղել 
> 
> Ու ասեմ, որ էդ տարիներին բավականին կոռեկտ զինվորական է եղել։ ՈՒ չնայած փտած համակարգին կարողանում էր հարմարվել, բայց դե դրանից սահմանների պաշտպանությունը չէր տուժում, սիկ զինվորից գողացողին խիստ պատժում էր։ Դեպքեր են եղել, որ բառիս բուն իմաստով քոթակել են թալանչուն։
> 
> Հուսով եմ, որ բանակում դրական փոփոխություններ կբերի։


Ոնց թե հըլը որ դրական կարծիքներ են հնչում։
Ոստիկանապետից էլ։ Մնում ա արդարացնի (սին հույսեր)։

----------

Varzor (10.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Ստեփան Դանիելյանին ճանաչել եմ միայն խաղերի ժամանակ, որպես մրցակից և, ԻՀԿ, ոչ միշտ օբյեկտիվ և ադեկվատ։
Եվ չնայած, որ այս հոդվածում բավականին տրամաբանական մտքեր կան և բնական մտավախություններ, այնուամենայնիվ ինչ-որ տարօրինակ հոտ եմ առնում․․․

----------


## Lion

Նոր լսում եմ, Նիկոլն ասում է, թե ոմանք փորձում են «վստահության ճգնաժամ ստեղծել, թե իբր բան չի փոխվել» - Նիկոլ ջան, ոմանք չէ, այ որ Սերժի ժամանակվա այ *սենց տուգանքները* շարունակվում են հենց հիմա, «ոմանք» ոչ մի խնդիր չունեն, դուք ինքներդ, ձեր աշխատակիցներն են իրենց նման վարքագծով ամենից լավ վստահության ճգնաժամ ստեղծում, երբ մարդիկ տեսնում են, որ բան չի փոխվել, Սերժի ժամանակ էլ էին սենց տուգանում... Նիկոլի ժամանակ էլ:

----------


## Արշակ

> Նոր լսում եմ, Նիկոլն ասում է, թե ոմանք փորձում են «վստահության ճգնաժամ ստեղծել, թե իբր բան չի փոխվել» - Նիկոլ ջան, ոմանք չէ, այ որ Սերժի ժամանակվա այ *սենց տուգանքները* շարունակվում են հենց հիմա, «ոմանք» ոչ մի խնդիր չունեն, դուք ինքներդ, ձեր աշխատակիցներն են իրենց նման վարքագծով ամենից լավ վստահության ճգնաժամ ստեղծում, երբ մարդիկ տեսնում են, որ բան չի փոխվել, Սերժի ժամանակ էլ էին սենց տուգանում... Նիկոլի ժամանակ էլ:


Նախ լավ են անում, որ տուգանում են սենց դեպքերում, երկրորդը ոչ մեկ չի խոստացել, թե ամեն ինչ փոխվելու ա մի օրում։ Եթե ինչ–որ բան եք գտնում, որ չի փոխվել, բերել դա հավասարացնել «բան չի փոխվել»–ուն, լոգիկայի պրոբլեմ չես տեսնու՞մ դրա մեջ։ 
Որ սկսեմ թվարկել թե ինչքան բան ա փոխվել, էսօր չեմ պրծնի։ 

Մի խոսքով, հերթական «մտահոգ» մանիպուլացիան  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (13.06.2020), Աթեիստ (12.06.2020), Արէա (12.06.2020), Գաղթական (13.06.2020), Ներսես_AM (12.06.2020), Տրիբուն (12.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, էն 100 փաստի մանր դվիժենիներին ծանոթ եմ, մնացածը... բան չի փոխվել...

Կարաս թվարկես, հետաքրքրված կկարդամ...

Հա, ու մեկ էլ՝ հանրապետականը դու ես  :Tongue:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ստեփան Դանիելյանին ճանաչել եմ միայն խաղերի ժամանակ, որպես մրցակից և, ԻՀԿ, ոչ միշտ օբյեկտիվ և ադեկվատ։
> Եվ չնայած, որ այս հոդվածում բավականին տրամաբանական մտքեր կան և բնական մտավախություններ, այնուամենայնիվ ինչ-որ տարօրինակ հոտ եմ առնում․․․


Տենց կուսակցություն գիտե՞ս աշխարհում, որի անդամները իրար հետ չհամաձայնեցված, մարդա իրար հակառակ բաներ են խոսում ու քվեարկում  :Smile:  
Իրականում կակրազ հակառակն ա․ Իմ Քայլը ահագին տարբեր իդեոլոգիաներով ու մոտեցումներով մարդկանց հավաքածու ա՝ կուսակցությունների համար ահագին ոչ բնորոշ։ 

Մի խոսքով, նույն միշիկական կեղծ թեզը 36 թվի ու ստալինիզմի մասին։ Սատանեն ասում ա սենց մտքեր արտահայտողներին սաղին հավաքի կոխի բանտերը, որ ջոկեն ստալինիզմը որն ա։

----------

Varzor (13.06.2020), Գաղթական (13.06.2020), Տրիբուն (12.06.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ապեր, էն 100 փաստի մանր դվիժենիներին ծանոթ եմ, մնացածը... բան չի փոխվել...
> 
> Կարաս թվարկես, հետաքրքրված կկարդամ...
> 
> Հա, ու մեկ էլ՝ հանրապետականը դու ես


Կարաս էս թեման սկզբից կարդալով գնաս․ լիքը բան կա թվարկած, որ փոխվել ա։ «բան չի փոխվել» պնդելու համար պիտի նախ փորձես հերթով հերքել դրանք։ Հենց պրծնես հերքելը, կարանք մնացածը թվարկենք‎։ 
Իսկ մինչ այդ իմաստ չկա աչք ու ականջ պինդ փակած, մանթրայի պես «բան չի փոխվել–բան չի փոխվել–բան չի փոխվել» կրկնողի հետ քյալլա տալու։  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

"_...Այս կեղեքիչ արագաչափերի եւ տեսախցիկների հարցը պետք է լուծել խորը եւ հիմնավորապես, եւ այս հարցը կարգավորելու մի քանի տարբերակներ մի քանի գործիքներ կարող են լինել:

Տարբերակ 1. Արգելել վարորդներին միակողմանիորեն, առանց նրանց լսելու եւ առանց պատշաճ հետաքննության տուգանելը: Սա նշանակում է, որ արագաչափերի եւ տեսանկարահանող սարքերի գործադրմամբ վարորդը կարող է տուգանվել միայն դատարանի որոշման առկայության դեպքում եւ պետք է այդ որոշումները բողոքարկելու հնարավորություն ունենա..._"

ԱԺ֊ի պատգամավոր Նիկոլ Փաշինյան։ 2015 թ.

----------

Tiger29 (12.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> "_...Այս կեղեքիչ արագաչափերի եւ տեսախցիկների հարցը պետք է լուծել խորը եւ հիմնավորապես, եւ այս հարցը կարգավորելու մի քանի տարբերակներ մի քանի գործիքներ կարող են լինել:
> 
> Տարբերակ 1. Արգելել վարորդներին միակողմանիորեն, առանց նրանց լսելու եւ առանց պատշաճ հետաքննության տուգանելը: Սա նշանակում է, որ արագաչափերի եւ տեսանկարահանող սարքերի գործադրմամբ վարորդը կարող է տուգանվել միայն դատարանի որոշման առկայության դեպքում եւ պետք է այդ որոշումները բողոքարկելու հնարավորություն ունենա..._"
> 
> ԱԺ֊ի պատգամավոր Նիկոլ Փաշինյան։ 2015 թ.


Ապ, Փաշինյանը Չերչիլա անում։ Հիշում ե՞ս խոսքերը, թե ինչպիսին պիտի լինի լավ քաղաքական գործիչը․



> Քաղաքական գործիչը պետք է կարողանա կանխատեսել, թե ինչ տեղի կունենա վաղը, մեկ շաբաթից, մեկ ամսից և մեկ տարի անց։ Իսկ հետո պիտի բացատրի, թե ին ինչու դա տեղի չունեցավ։


 :LOL:

----------

Lion (13.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուրեմն էն խսի հայրենասեր, էն խիստ ազգային, ավանդական, Նժդեհի անունը սաղ օրերը շուրթերին, էն մենք ամենահին ազգն ենք գոռացող բոզզզզի տղեքը Հայաստանի ամենակարևոր հնավայրը սարքել էին զիբիլանոց։ 

Նոր-նոր սկսել են մաքրել։ 

Տանես էտ սաաաղ զիբիլի լցնես էն հայրենիքից ու պատմությունից սաղ օրը խոսացող Շարմազանովի բողազը։

----------

Varzor (14.06.2020), Աթեիստ (13.06.2020), Հայկօ (14.06.2020), Ներսես_AM (13.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

Կեցցեն մաքրողները, ամոթ կեղտոտ պահողներին!

----------


## Varzor

Էսօր միամիտ հիշեցի, որ հաջորդ ամսվանից կենսաթոշակայինի նվազագույն շեմը բարձրանում է և սկելու են ավելի շատ փող քերել էս աֆերիստները։
Եվ ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվեցի, որ մեր երկրի հիմնական խնդիրներից մեկը դարձել է այն, որ տղամարդու խոսքը քոռ կոպեկ արժեք չունի։

Բայց դե մեր նորընտիր փիսիկ կառավարությունից ուրիշ բան չէի էլ սպասում, դրա համար էլ հիասթափված չեմ, բայց ավելի եմ ջղայնացած։

Հ․Գ․
Հեսա գնամ Իջևան, Նիգոլի արձանը շուռտամ չոքեմ բկին։ Տեսնես հաղթանակի և արդարության զգացուղություն մոտս կառաջանա՞  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բերման ենթարկվեցին Երեւանի ավագանու անդամները. այդ թվում՝ Դավիթ Խաժակյանը

Ասա, այ տղա, դու ի՞նչ գործ ունես ԱԱԾ-ի դիմացը։ Ի՞նչ ես անում, ում իրավունքն ես պաշտպանու՞մ։

----------

Varzor (15.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

ՎԵՏՈ-ն գանցել ա ԵՄ դեսպանությունների դեմը պահանջում ա, որ դատապարտեն իշխանություններին։  :LOL:  Բա չեն վախենում, որ գեյ ու սորոսական դառնան։

----------

Chuk (15.06.2020), Varzor (15.06.2020), Աթեիստ (14.06.2020), Արշակ (14.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Վերջը ի՞նչ պարզվեց, Ծառուկյանը ապստամբել է, որովհետև զգացել է, որ բանը բուրդ է՞, թե՞ իշխանությունները գործ են սարքել, որովհետև ապստամբել է։
Իշխանությունները ձախողել են կորոնավիրուսի դեմ պայքարը՞, թե՞ կորոնավիրուսը տարածվում է առանց իշխանություններին բանի տեղ դնելու։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վերջը ի՞նչ պարզվեց, Ծառուկյանը ապստամբել է, որովհետև զգացել է, որ բանը բուրդ է՞, թե՞ իշխանությունները գործ են սարքել, որովհետև ապստամբել է։
> Իշխանությունները ձախողել են կորոնավիրուսի դեմ պայքարը՞, թե՞ կորոնավիրուսը տարածվում է առանց իշխանություններին բանի տեղ դնելու։


Ապստամբ Ծառուկյան  :Jpit: ) Չե Գեվառան ա, հանուն ժողորդի թող նստի:

Ավելի շուտ Նելսոն Մանդելան, որ ձեր վերջին օրերի քննարկումների մեջ մնանք :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկ ավելի լուրջ Ծառուկյան երևույթը անարգանք ա ժողովրդի հասցեին: Հույս ունեմ էս անգամ վերջնական մեջտեղից դուրս կգա: Ու իմ համար մեկ ա գործընթացների հերթականությունը. բլթցրեց նոր բռնեցին, թե բռնվելու էր, դրա համար էլ բլթցրեց: Կարևորը որ ինքը պատժվի, որովհետև հանգագործ ա:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2020), Mephistopheles (18.06.2020), Varzor (18.06.2020), Աթեիստ (16.06.2020), Արէա (16.06.2020), Հայկօ (16.06.2020), Վիշապ (16.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Փաստորեն ԱԱԾ-ն պատրաստվում ա գործ հարուցել, բայց Ծառուկյանը նախօրոք իմանում ա դրա մասին..

Ծառուկյանը դեռ ԱԱԾ-ի շենքում ա՝ հարցաքննությունն ա անցնում, բայց ներքևում ԲՀԿ պատգամավորները արդեն տեղյակ են, որ անձեռնմխելիության հարց պիտի բարձրանա..

Ինչ-որ մի քիչ շատ չե՞ն ԱԱԾ-ից ինֆոյի արտահոսքերը ստացվում:

----------

Varzor (18.06.2020), Աթեիստ (16.06.2020), Ուլուանա (16.06.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Փաստորեն ԱԱԾ-ն պատրաստվում ա գործ հարուցել, բայց Ծառուկյանը նախօրոք իմանում ա դրա մասին..
> 
> Ծառուկյանը դեռ ԱԱԾ-ի շենքում ա՝ հարցաքննությունն ա անցնում, բայց ներքևում ԲՀԿ պատգամավորները արդեն տեղյակ են, որ անձեռնմխելիության հարց պիտի բարձրանա..
> 
> Ինչ-որ մի քիչ շատ չե՞ն ԱԱԾ-ից ինֆոյի արտահոսքերը ստացվում:


Իսկ ինչի ա թվում, թե էդքան դժվար էր իրան իմանալ, որ հերթը շուտով իրեն ա հասնելու։ Էս գործը հո մի օրվա գործ չի։ Ամիսներով երևի էնքան մարդու են հարցաքննել։ Բնականաբար վաղուց արդեն գիտեր, թե քննիչները ինչ հարցերով են հետաքրքրվում էդ հարցաքննությունների ժամանակ։ 




> «Ասենք թե կարող եք դիմել համապատասխան մարմիններին, ամեն ինչ իմանալ: Բայց ես ասում եմ, սա քաղաքական հետապնդում է, պապուս թվի գործերը հանել են, ես բիզնեսների կառավարման հետ գործ չունեմ: Այս գործողությունները եղել են իմ ելույթից հետո, ուրեմն սա քաղաքական հետապնդում է, եթե ելույթից առաջ լիներ,  կմտածեի 50/50 է:»


Ասենք թե պարզ չի՞, որ համապատասխան հայտարարության խուզարկությունից առաջ լինելը համապատասխանաբար քաղաքական հետապնդում է։

----------

Varzor (18.06.2020), Արշակ (16.06.2020), Տրիբուն (16.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իսկ ինչի ա թվում, թե էդքան դժվար էր իրան իմանալ, որ հերթը շուտով իրեն ա հասնելու։ Էս գործը հո մի օրվա գործ չի։ Ամիսներով երևի էնքան մարդու են հարցաքննել։ Բնականաբար վաղուց արդեն գիտեր, թե քննիչները ինչ հարցերով են հետաքրքրվում էդ հարցաքննությունների ժամանակ։ 
> 
> 
> 
> Ասենք թե պարզ չի՞, որ համապատասխան հայտարարության խուզարկությունից առաջ լինելը համապատասխանաբար քաղաքական հետապնդում է։


Ճիշտ ես ասում, դաժը իր համար երևի էդքան դժվար չլիներ ենթադրել, որ իրենով են զբաղված, եթե էդ զբաղվողները չոբանավարի իրենց գործն անեին:

Բայց ամենահետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ մեծ հավանականությամբ ամիսներ ա տևել իրենով զբաղվելը, իսկ ինքն ասենք թե համապատասխան քաղաքական հայտարարություն ա անում խուզարկությունից ընդամենը մի քանի օր առաջ..
Զուգադիպությո՞ւն..

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էսօրվա համար Սերժի տատը մի լավ խոսք ուներ. Մի օր քաքը հելնելույա ջրի էրես:

----------

Վիշապ (16.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սրիկան ասում ա տղուս ձեռ մի տվեք, դա ամոարոյականություն ա:

Համբալ, նախ քո տղեն հիմա պիտի բանակում լիներ, որ չկարողանային ձեռ տալ: Երկրորդ, տղեն աղջկաս հետ նույն տարիներին Ֆրանսիականում էր սովորում: Հետը ամեն դասին 4 ախռաննիկ էր գալիս, սաղ քոլեջում ամեն հարկի վրա ախռաննիկ էր կանգնած, որ տղուն 15-17 տարեկա աղջիկ տղաներից պաշտպանեն: Այ էս ա անբարոյականությունը: Էրեխեքը սարսափելով էին վերև ներքև անում, որ քամի չանեն: Աղջիկս մինչև հիմա զարմանքով ու զզվանքով ա հիշում էտ օրերը:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (16.06.2020), Varzor (18.06.2020), Արէա (16.06.2020), Արշակ (16.06.2020), Գաղթական (16.06.2020), Հայկօ (16.06.2020), Ուլուանա (17.06.2020), Վիշապ (16.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ծառուկյանը կյանքում առաջին ու վերջին անգամ ԱԺ ամբիոնից խոսեց:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2020), Life (16.06.2020), Varzor (18.06.2020), Արշակ (16.06.2020), Հայկօ (16.06.2020), Ուլուանա (17.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ծառուկյանը կյանքում առաջին ու վերջին անգամ ԱԺ ամբիոնից խոսեց:


Անցյալ տարի մեկ-երկու անգամ էլի «խոսել» ա, «կլասիկ պատգամավոր» արտահայտությունն ա հնարել, որով Հայ ժողովուրդը բազմաթիվ դրական մոմենտներ ա ունեցել, էդքան ապերախտ մի եղեք ։Ճ
Բայց դե օրինակ ասենք Գալուստ Սահակյանի ունեցած ներդրմանը չի հասնի ինքստինքյան։

----------

Varzor (18.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապստամբ Ծառուկյան ) Չե Գեվառան ա, հանուն ժողորդի թող նստի:
> 
> Ավելի շուտ Նելսոն Մանդելան, որ ձեր վերջին օրերի քննարկումների մեջ մնանք


Եթե շա՜տ ես ուզում մեր վերջին օրերի քննարկումների մեջ մնանք, ապա Ծառուկյանը պիտի կոկային քթերը քաշի ու դիմադրի ձերբակալվելուն։ Ես անչափ հետաքրքիր տեսարան ու համաժողովրդական բուռն ռեակցիա եմ ակնկալում։

----------

Varzor (18.06.2020), Հայկօ (16.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անցյալ տարի մեկ-երկու անգամ էլի «խոսել» ա, «կլասիկ պատգամավոր» արտահայտությունն ա հնարել, որով Հայ ժողովուրդը բազմաթիվ դրական մոմենտներ ա ունեցել, էդքան ապերախտ մի եղեք ։Ճ
> Բայց դե օրինակ ասենք Գալուստ Սահակյանի ունեցած ներդրմանը չի հասնի ինքստինքյան։


Չէ Գալուստ Սահակյանին ինքը չի հասնի, Միշիկ Նազորվեցին ա վիզ դրել հասնի ու անցնի։  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (18.06.2020), Բարեկամ (17.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ծառուկյանի «երկրում ծայրահեղ տրաքած վիճակ է»-ն մի հատ հին անգլիական անեկդոտ է հիշեցնում.




> Մի շա՜տ չաղ մարդ հանդիպում է մի շա՜տ նիհար մարդու․
> - Ձեզ նայելիս կարելի է կարծել, թե այստեղ սով է։
> - Իսկ ձեզ նայելիս կարելի է կարծել, դե դուք եք այդ սովի պատճառը։

----------

Sagittarius (17.06.2020), Varzor (18.06.2020), Ուլուանա (17.06.2020), Տրիբուն (16.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուրեմն, պարոն Ծառուկյանը էշ-էշ ընկավ Վանեցյանի խելքին: Էսօր Ծառուկյանին տարան, էս Վանեցյան էլ մի կլոունադայա բեմադրել, յանի իրան էլ են հեսա հեսա ձերբակալելու են: Էն Արսեն Բաբայանն ա գրում,  թե բա հեսա հեսա գալիս են տանեն, որ էն ակադեմիկին հասցնեն յանի դու մենակ չես, մենք քեզ չենք քաշել, մենք էլ ենք քաշվել։ Հետո Վանեցյանին բնականաբար ոչ մեկը չձերբակալեց, ու սենց մի հոգեցունց ամփոփում, թե բա փառք Աստծո անփորձանք հասավ տուն: 


Արթուր Վանեցյանը դստեր հետ (ֆոտո) https://news.am/arm/news/585836.html

Ու էս կապիկները ուզում են ընդդիմություն լինեն, ահավոր տխուր ա:

----------

Varzor (18.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ուրեմն, պարոն Ծառուկյանը էշ-էշ ընկավ Վանեցյանի խելքին: Էսօր Ծառուկյանին տարան, էս Վանեցյան էլ մի կլոունադայա բեմադրել, յանի իրան էլ են հեսա հեսա ձերբակալելու են: Էն Արսեն Բաբայանն ա գրում,  թե բա հեսա հեսա գալիս են տանեն, որ էն ակադեմիկին հասցնեն յանի դու մենակ չես, մենք քեզ չենք քաշել, մենք էլ ենք քաշվել։ Հետո Վանեցյանին բնականաբար ոչ մեկը չձերբակալեց, ու սենց մի հոգեցունց ամփոփում, թե բա փառք Աստծո անփորձանք հասավ տուն: 
> 
> 
> Արթուր Վանեցյանը դստեր հետ (ֆոտո) https://news.am/arm/news/585836.html
> 
> Ու էս կապիկները ուզում են ընդդիմություն լինեն, ահավոր տխուր ա:


Սրանից հետո էս վիդեոն առավել քան տեղին ա  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (18.06.2020), Բարեկամ (17.06.2020), Գաղթական (17.06.2020), Ներսես_AM (17.06.2020), Տրիբուն (17.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

«Ի՞ՆՉՆ ԵՆՔ ՍԽԱԼ ԱՆՈՒՄ»,- հռետորական հարց է տալիս վարչապետը՝ կապելով այն դիմակների հետ, բայց, ակնհայտորեն, նկատի ունենալով չլուցված և աստիճանաբար խորացող խնդիրների մի ավելի լայն համախումբ…

Թույլ տամ ինձ արտահայտվել:

Հարգելի պարոն Փաշինյան, դուք իշխանության եկաք պետական համակարգը «կոտրելով» և, եթե զուտ իշխանության գալու և իշխանությունը ժողովրդին վերադարձնելու համար դա գուցե և անհրաժեշտ էր, ապա հետագայում, ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆԱՎԵՏ ԿԱՌԱՎԱՐՈՒՄ ՈՒՆԵՆԱԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ, պետական նույն այդ «կոտրված» համակարգը արագ վերանորոգման կարիք ուներ: Դուք այդ չարեցիք և չեք անում արդեն ամբողջ երկու տարի՝ պետական համակարգը ինչպես կոտրված և հեղինակազրկված էր 2018 թ-ի ամռանը, այդպես էլ շարունակում էր այդպիսին մնալ 2 տարի անց՝ 2020 թ-ի ամռանը:

Լրացուցիչ, սակայն անչափ լուրջ խնդիր է այն, որ դուք ինքներդ չեք կարողանում ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆԱՎԵՏ ԻՆՏԵԳՐՎԵԼ նույն այդ պետական համակարգում, երբ, փոխանակ գլխավորեք այն և կանգնեք «պետական համակարգ» կոչվող բուրգի գլխին, շարունակում եք, գործելով լրագրողի և օպոզիցիոն գործչի իներցիայով, ՎԵՐՋԻՆԻՍ ՆԱՅԵԼ «կողքից», երբեմն նույնիսկ զարմանալով կամ զայրանալով, ինչը «բուրգի» ղեկավարի համար ուղղակի անընդունելի է:

Լրացուցիչ խնդիր է ամենագիտության և միայն յուրայիններին լսելու սովորությունը: Այո, հասկանում եմ, որ գործում եք ծայրահեղ լարվածության վիճակում, երբ քննադատությունների մի զգալի մասը կեղծ են, տենդենցիոզ և քաղաքականապես մոտիվացված, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ՈՉԻՆՉ ՉՊԵՏՔ Է ԼՍԵԼ: Իսկ դուք հենց այդպես եք անում՝ ուղղակի փակվել եք բոլոր քննադատությունների համար, բոլորին համարելով «ծախված»:

Սրա հետ կապ ունի և ինչ որ տեղ նույնիսկ սրանով է պայմանավորված նաև կադրային խնդիրը, այդ թվում նաև ԿԱԴՐԱՅԻՆ ԱՆԿԱՅՈՒՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ: Հավատացեք, 2 տարում 3 ղեկավար փոխած նախարարության արդյունավետությունը սովորաբար շատ ցածր է լինում, երբ մարդիկ, սպասելով նորանոր փոփոխությունների, միշտ կարծես «նստած են ճամպրուկների վրա», չեն ուզում և չեն էլ կարողանում տրամադրվել իրապես աշխատել:

Խնդիրները շատ են, պարոն վարչապետ, և վերևում ես մատնանշեցի միայն պետաիրավական կամ վարչաիրավական ոլորտը: Մնացածը՝ առանձին քննարկման թեմա է:

Ես իհարկե հույս չունեմ, որ դուք սա կկարդաք կամ, առավել ևս, կարձագանքեք: Սա առավելապես գրվեց իմ ընկերների համար, որպես մտածելու համար հարմար թեմա:

----------

Varzor (19.06.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> *ՍԴ-ը սահմանադրությանը հակասող է ճանաչել բանկային գաղտնի մասին օրենքում փոփոխությունը*
> 
> 
> Նախագահի դիմումի հիման վրա՝ «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քրեական դատավարության օրենսգրքում փոփոխություններ և լրացում կատարելու մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքի 1-ին հոդվածի 2-րդ կետի և «Բանկային գաղտնիքի մասին Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքում լրացում կատարելու մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքի 1-ին հոդվածի` Սահմանադրությանը համապատասխանությունը որոշելու վերաբերյալ գործով Սահմանադրական դատարանը որոշել է. Ազգային ժողովի կողմից ընդունված` «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քրեական դատավարության օրենսգրքում փոփոխություն և լրացում կատարելու մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքի 1-ին հոդվածի 2-րդ կետը ճանաչել Սահմանադրության 61-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասին, 75, 78 և 79-րդ հոդվածներին հակասող: Ազգային ժողովի կողմից ընդունված` «Բանկային գաղտնիքի մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքում լրացում կատարելու մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքը ճանաչել Սահմանադրության 61-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասին, 75, 78 և 79-րդ հոդվածներին հակասող:


https://www.lragir.am/2020/06/18/557...JKVt3AjjVVbDPA

Քոչարյանին էլ ընդեղ ազատին։

----------


## Lion

> Հազար տոկոս: 
> 
> Ու ասեմ, ինձ թվում ա էս կալանավորումը վերջինն էր: Էսի դա կանցա կպահվի մինչեւ դատավճիռ ու դավայ ռասվիդանյա:


Ապեր, ես համարյա մեկ տարի սպասել էի, որ քո էս պոստը քեզ հիշեցնեմ  :Smile:  Լավ ե՞ս:

Ցավոք իմ որոշ կանխատեսումներ Նիկոլենց հարցով ճիշտ են դուրս գալիս: *Օրինակ*, ասում էի, սա ասել եմ նեղ միջավայրում, ապացույց չունեմ, որ ժամանակին ասել եմ, դրա համար պիտի խոսքիս հավատաք, և այսպես, *ասում էի*՝ Խաչատուրովին տենց կոպիտ մի կպեք: Շատերը, և նույնիսկ մոտիկներիցս, ասում էին՝ թքաաաածծծ: Արդյունքում ունեցանք անհարթություններ Ռուսաստանի հետ: *Այլ օրինակ*՝ անցած ամառ բոլորը ոգևորված էին Արցախը բանակցային կողմ դարձնելու Նիկոլի նախաձեռնությամբ, ասում էի, սա արդեն ասել եմ բացահայտ, նույնիսկ ՖԲ ստատուս ունեմ, որ դա սխալ է, կրկին ինձ քննադատեցին, սակայն ի՞նչ ունենք հիմա - ՀՀ-ն փաստացի կրկին բանակցում է հին ստատուսով, առանց Արցախի:

Նեղ միջավայրում նաև ասել եմ, որ *Քոչարյանին "մարսել" մեր դատական համակարգն իր այս վիճակով չի կարող և, ընդհանրապես, իրեն պետք չէր այդքան կոպիտ կպնել, այլ պետք էր իր գումարները վերցնել, ներքին ոչ ֆորմալ ամնիստիայի պես մի բան անել և բերած փողերը դնել տնտեսության մեջ:* Նիկոլը գնաց կոնֆռոնտացիայի ուղով: Արդյունքում դատական համակարգը սկսեց կանվուսիաների մեջ գալարվել, որովհետև, ինչպես ասացի, այն ի վիճակի չէ կյանքի կոչել այդ խնդիրը: Արդյունքում եղավ հերթական հիմարությունը՝ դատարանների դռնել փակելու ակցիան: Կրկին նեղ միջավայրում քննադատել եմ այն և եղավ իմ նախատեսածով՝ ալարկոտ, մարդազուրկ ակցիա, որը չծառայեց իր նպատակին և միջազգային քննադատություն առաջացրեց: Մասնավոր օրինակ՝ մաքսավորին կոպտելը, որի մասին արտահայտվել եմ բայցահայտ: Մեկ այլ օրինակ, Նիկոլի հայտնի "_Կա՞ դատավոր, որին ես կզանգեմ և նա իմ ասածը չի անի_" խոսքը, որն, ավելորդ էլ ա ասել, հակաիրավական, իր իսկ հռչակած իրավական պետության գաղափարը ոտնահարող, դեմագոգիկ և ուղղակի սխալ խոսք էր...

Դե, եթե չափից դուրս զայրացած չես, մի հատ մարգարե կենացս խմի, ապեր, խմի, խմի... ֆորումի քո հին ծանոթ Lion-ն է ուզում, օտար մարդ չի...  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ավելի լուրջ Ծառուկյան երևույթը անարգանք ա ժողովրդի հասցեին: Հույս ունեմ էս անգամ վերջնական մեջտեղից դուրս կգա: Ու իմ համար մեկ ա գործընթացների հերթականությունը. բլթցրեց նոր բռնեցին, թե բռնվելու էր, դրա համար էլ բլթցրեց: Կարևորը որ ինքը պատժվի, որովհետև հանգագործ ա:


Ապեր, Ծառուկյանը "հակաբնական եղանակով" առաջացած միացություն ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, ես համարյա մեկ տարի սպասել էի, որ քո էս պոստը քեզ հիշեցնեմ  Լավ ե՞ս:
> 
> Ցավոք իմ որոշ կանխատեսումներ Նիկոլենց հարցով ճիշտ են դուրս գալիս: *Օրինակ*, ասում էի, սա ասել եմ նեղ միջավայրում, ապացույց չունեմ, որ ժամանակին ասել եմ, դրա համար պիտի խոսքիս հավատաք, և այսպես, *ասում էի*՝ Խաչատուրովին տենց կոպիտ մի կպեք: Շատերը, և նույնիսկ մոտիկներիցս, ասում էին՝ թքաաաածծծ: Արդյունքում ունեցանք անհարթություններ Ռուսաստանի հետ: *Այլ օրինակ*՝ անցած ամառ բոլորը ոգևորված էին Արցախը բանակցային կողմ դարձնելու Նիկոլի նախաձեռնությամբ, ասում էի, սա արդեն ասել եմ բացահայտ, նույնիսկ ՖԲ ստատուս ունեմ, որ դա սխալ է, կրկին ինձ քննադատեցին, սակայն ի՞նչ ունենք հիմա - ՀՀ-ն փաստացի կրկին բանակցում է հին ստատուսով, առանց Արցախի:
> 
> Նեղ միջավայրում նաև ասել եմ, որ *Քոչարյանին "մարսել" մեր դատական համակարգն իր այս վիճակով չի կարող և, ընդհանրապես, իրեն պետք չէր այդքան կոպիտ կպնել, այլ պետք էր իր գումարները վերցնել, ներքին ոչ ֆորմալ ամնիստիայի պես մի բան անել և բերած փողերը դնել տնտեսության մեջ:* Նիկոլը գնաց կոնֆռոնտացիայի ուղով: Արդյունքում դատական համակարգը սկսեց կանվուսիաների մեջ գալարվել, որովհետև, ինչպես ասացի, այն ի վիճակի չէ կյանքի կոչել այդ խնդիրը: Արդյունքում եղավ հերթական հիմարությունը՝ դատարանների դռնել փակելու ակցիան: Կրկին նեղ միջավայրում քննադատել եմ այն և եղավ իմ նախատեսածով՝ ալարկոտ, մարդազուրկ ակցիա, որը չծառայեց իր նպատակին և միջազգային քննադատություն առաջացրեց: Մասնավոր օրինակ՝ մաքսավորին կոպտելը, որի մասին արտահայտվել եմ բայցահայտ: Մեկ այլ օրինակ, Նիկոլի հայտնի "_Կա՞ դատավոր, որին ես կզանգեմ և նա իմ ասածը չի անի_" խոսքը, որն, ավելորդ էլ ա ասել, հակաիրավական, իր իսկ հռչակած իրավական պետության գաղափարը ոտնահարող, դեմագոգիկ և ուղղակի սխալ խոսք էր...
> 
> Դե, եթե չափից դուրս զայրացած չես, մի հատ մարգարե կենացս խմի, ապեր, խմի, խմի... ֆորումի քո հին ծանոթ Lion-ն է ուզում, օտար մարդ չի...


Ապեր, տենց չի...

խաչատուրովը չի պատճառը ռուսների հետ ունեցած անհարթությունները. էտի հեղափոխությունն ա իր ամբողջությամբ... ռուսաստանը ընտրված իշխանությունների հետ հետխորհրդային տարածքում միշտ էլ անհարթություններ ա ունենում. խաչատուրովից մի 15 հատ պուտինը շալվարի մեջ ունի.

Արցախի բանակցային կողմ դառնալը ոչ թե սխալ ա այլ անհնար արդեն. սրանք տարբեր բաներ են... սխալը հանելն էր.

քոչին պտի սահմանադրակն դարանի ու դատական համակարգի մաքրազարդումից հետո բռնեին, իսկ մարազարդումը պտի լինեեր խորհրդարանական ընտրություններց անմիջապես հետո, իսկ խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները անմիջապես հեղափախությունից հետո... այսինքն քոչի ոռը պտի փեդ մտած լիներ շատ առաջ...

----------

Varzor (19.06.2020), Արշակ (19.06.2020), Տրիբուն (18.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

> խաչատուրովը չի պատճառը ռուսների հետ ունեցած անհարթությունները. էտի հեղափոխությունն ա իր ամբողջությամբ... ռուսաստանը ընտրված իշխանությունների հետ հետխորհրդային տարածքում միշտ էլ անհարթություններ ա ունենում. խաչատուրովից մի 15 հատ պուտինը շալվարի մեջ ունի.


Ճիշտ է, բայց դա փաստ է, որը պետք է հաշվի առնել՝ ուղղակի, հաշվի առնել, ոչ թե խփել բզին...






> Արցախի բանակցային կողմ դառնալը ոչ թե սխալ ա այլ անհնար արդեն. սրանք տարբեր բաներ են... սխալը հանելն էր.


Սենց ասեմ՝ անիրականալի նպատակ էր, որ Նիկոլը դրեց ու չհասավ:




> քոչին պտի սահմանադրակն դարանի ու դատական համակարգի մաքրազարդումից հետո բռնեին, իսկ մարազարդումը պտի լինեեր խորհրդարանական ընտրություններց անմիջապես հետո, իսկ խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները անմիջապես հեղափախությունից հետո... այսինքն քոչի ոռը պտի փեդ մտած լիներ շատ առաջ...


Բարդ հարց է, ընդհանուր՝ ասեցի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ճիշտ է, բայց դա փաստ է, որը պետք է հաշվի առնել՝ ուղղակի, հաշվի առնել, ոչ թե խփել բզին...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Սենց ասեմ՝ անիրականալի նպատակ էր, որ Նիկոլը դրեց ու չհասավ:
> 
> 
> 
> Բարդ հարց է, ընդհանուր՝ ասեցի...


Խաչատուրովին, եթե չբռնեին ուրեմն պտի պաշտոն տային...

մեր իրականության մեջ սենց բան կա... թոշակի ուղարկելը անհնար ա որտև էնքան կոռումպացված ա եղել համակարգը, որ չես կարող աշխատել ու մաքուր մնալ... բացառություններ երևի եղել են...

կարծում ես, որ չբռնեին ռուսների պտի խնդիր չունենայի՞ն

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, ասել եմ ժամանակին և հիմա էլ ասում եմ՝ Խաչատուրովին կարելի էր հանգիստ թոշակի ուղարկել, նոր սկսել քրեական հետապնդումը: Դրին, ՀԱՊԿ գործող քարտուղարին, Պուտինի անձնական տարածքի կառավարչին սկսեցին հարվածել: Ասենք իմաստը, է՞լի, բզին խփելու: Իմ ասած դեպքում կլիներ թոշակի գնացած գեներալ, այս դեպքում եղավ՝ Պուտինին ապտակ: Իմասսսստըըը... իմա՞ստը, էլի, Պուտինի գրգռելու, հազար հարց կա, չէ՝ գազ, զենք, Ղարաբաղ, տրանսֆերտներ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, ասել եմ ժամանակին և հիմա էլ ասում եմ՝ Խաչատուրովին կարելի էր հանգիստ թոշակի ուղարկել, նոր սկսել քրեական հետապնդումը: Դրին, ՀԱՊԿ գործող քարտուղարին, Պուտինի անձնական տարածքի կառավարչին սկսեցին հարվածել: Ասենք իմաստը, է՞լի, բզին խփելու: Իմ ասած դեպքում կլիներ թոշակի գնացած գեներալ, այս դեպքում եղավ՝ Պուտինին ապտակ: Իմասսսստըըը... իմա՞ստը, էլի, Պուտինի գրգռելու, հազար հարց կա, չէ՝ գազ, զենք, Ղարաբաղ, տրանսֆերտներ...


որ թոշակի ուղարկեին պուտինը գլխի չէր ընկնելու՞, թե՞ պուտինի համար շատ կաչևոր մարդ ա խաշատուրովը... ապեր, ասեմ քեզ ռուսներին հետաքրքրում ա հայաստանն ու իրա կողմնորոշումը, մնացած քոչերն ու խաչատուրովները իրանց համար նույնն են. միամիտ չեն իրանք, որ ուղարկես թոշակի չիմանան... 

պուտինի անձնական տարածքում քոչ մոչ սաղ նույնն են... իրանք ուրիշ հետաքրքրություներ ունեն

----------

Արշակ (19.06.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> *Այլ օրինակ*՝ անցած ամառ բոլորը ոգևորված էին Արցախը բանակցային կողմ դարձնելու Նիկոլի նախաձեռնությամբ, ասում էի, սա արդեն ասել եմ բացահայտ, նույնիսկ ՖԲ ստատուս ունեմ, որ դա սխալ է, կրկին ինձ քննադատեցին, սակայն ի՞նչ ունենք հիմա - ՀՀ-ն փաստացի կրկին բանակցում է հին ստատուսով, առանց Արցախի:


Ինչի քեզ թվում էր, որ Նիկոլը էնքան միամիտ ա, որ կարծում էր, որ ասելու ա Արցախը բանակցային կողմ դարձնենք, Ալիևն էլ ասելու էր՝ հա, դավա՞յ։  :LOL: 
Որ ինչ–որ պահանջ ա մեջտեղ բերում բանակցությունների ժամանակ, դեռ չի նշանակում, թե կարծում ա, որ էդ պահանջը պիտի ռազ–դվա լուծվի, որ հիմա էլ հրճվում եք, թե բա տեսա՞ք, ձախողվեց։ Ասենք էդ նույն ձևի Ալիևը քսան տարի ա պահանջում ա, որ գրավյալ տարածքները հանձնեք նոր կխոսենք, հեսա վրա ենք տալու Երևանը գրավենք և այլն։ Քո կարծիքով Ալիևը ամեն անգամ տենց պայմաններ դնելուց միամտորեն հուսով ա, որ ասելու ա ու սաղ համաձայնվելու են, իր ասածը լինելու ա՞։

Արցախը բանակցային կողմ դարձնելու նախաձեռնությամբ Նիկոլը լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիրներ էր լուծում։ Նախ էսքան տարիներ Հայաստանի ղեկավարների ղարաբաղցի լինելու ու արցախում գլուխ հարթուկելու արդյունքում Արցախում իր նկատմամբ մեծ թերահավատություն կար, որ բանակցողը էլ արցախցի չի ու Նիկոլը կարող ա Արցախը ծախի։ Ու էս ձևակերպումներով Նիկոլը առաջին հերթին արցախցիներին էր վստահեցնում, հանգստացնում, որ առանց ձեր մասնակցության հարց չեմ լուծելու։ Ու իմ տպավորությամբ նպատակին հասավ։ 
Հետո էդ պահանջով շատ պարզ բառերով միջազգային հարթակում ընկալում ա ստեղծում, որ Ադրբեջանին ընդամենը հողեր, տարածք ա պետք, առանց մեջի ժողովրդի։ Բա եթե Ղարաբաղը հետ տանք, էդ ժողովրդի հետ ի՞նչ պիտի լինի, եթե դու սկի Ղարաբաղի ժողովրդի հետ չես ուզում խոսես։ Ո՞նց կարաս էդ երկրի ժողովրդին ղեկավար լինես, եթե հետները խոսելու չունես։ Իմ կարծիքով էս շատ ճիշտ շեշտադրում ա միջազգային հարթակներում իմիջի առումով։ 
Ու իտոգում ինքը ոչ մի բան էլ չի բանակցում․ էլի հետները հանդիպում ա, բայց քննարկում ա զինադադարը պահպանելու գործնական հարցեր ու էլի ամեն անգամ նույն հարցն ա բերում՝ ո՞նց պիտի իտոգի գանք, առանց էդ տարածքի ժողովրդի կարծիքը հարցնելու։ Որին ոչ Ադրբեջանը, ոչ միջնորդները խելքը գլխին պատասխան չեն կարա տան։ 

ՈՒ փաստը էն ա, որ հեղափոխությունից հետո սահմանին զոհերը էականորեն պակասել են։ Ու էդ ամենակարևոր արդյունքն ա էս պահին։ 
Նենց որ Նիկոլը Արցախի շուրջ բանակցություններում չի ձախողվել․ ընդհակառակը հլը որ ամենահաջողված ղեկավարն ա։ Շատ ճիշտ շեշտադրումներ ա անում ու ճիշտ արդյունքների ա հասնում։


Իսկ ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը մոտակա տասնամյակներում լուծվող հարց չի․ զուտ էն պատճառով որ ոչ մի կողմի ժողովուրդը զիջումների համաձայն չի ու զիջումներ անելը երկու երկրների ղեկավարներին էլ ձեռ չի տալիս․ ցանկացած զիջում անող ղեկավար ազգի դավաճան ա ընկալվելու։ Հատկապես Ադրբեջանի ղեկավարին ընդհանրապես պետք չի որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծվի․ բա ուրիշ ինչո՞վ ժողովրդին վախացնի, թեժ պահի, ուրիշ ինչի՞ վրա երկրի վատ սոցիալական վիճակի մեղքը քցի, որ իր կոռուպցիոն բռնապետական իշխանությունը պահի։ Նույն էլ Ռուսաստանի ու մյուս միջնորդների դեպքում․ իրանց ձեռ ա տալիս Ղարաբաղյան պասիվ կոնֆլիկտի գոյությունը, քանի որ էդ լծակ ա երկու երկրների վրա էլ պետք եղած ժամանակ մատ թափ տալու ու զենք ծախելու։ 

Նենց որ մենք պիտի սովորենք չլուծված կոնֆլիկտով շարունակել ապրել ու զարգանալ՝ կոնֆլիկտը հնարավորին սառը պահելով ու հնարավորինս քիչ զոհերով։ Ոնց ասենք Իսրայելն ա ապրում իր կոնֆլիկտային տարածքներով։ Իհարկե կոնֆլիկտային տարածք ունենալը երկրի վրա ծանր ա նստում, բայց դրան այլընտրանք ուղղակի չկա։ Միակ տարբերակը ստատուս քվոն պահելն ա ու բալքի մի 50 տարուց մարդիկ սկսեն մոռանալ էդ վեճի մասին։ Ընդհանրապես ժամանակը մեր օգտին ա գործում․ ինչքան երկար ա Ղարաբաղը Հայաստանի հետ մնում, էնքան աշխարհը համակերպվում ա դրա հետ։ Բայց ոնց ասեցի, էդ շատ դանդաղ պրոցես ա։
Ու Նիկոլը հենց էս ուղղությամբ էլ բարեհաջող աշխատում ա և ինֆորմացիոն դաշտում, և՛ շարունակում ա Հայաստանի ռազմական հզորությունը մեծացնել, ինչը ամենամեծ երաշխիքն ա խաղաղությունը պահպանելու։

----------

Mephistopheles (19.06.2020), Sagittarius (19.06.2020), Աթեիստ (19.06.2020), Բարեկամ (19.06.2020), Գաղթական (19.06.2020), Ներսես_AM (19.06.2020), Ուլուանա (20.06.2020), Վիշապ (19.06.2020), Տրիբուն (19.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սաղ հեչ, բա ո՞նց իմանանք, թե էդ ինչ հրաշքովա վրչոն 5-6 պրում բուժվել։
> Էդ հրաշքից մի քիչ էլ ժողովրդն բաժին հանեն։
> 
> Այ սենց էշություններով էլ աչքի են ընկնում, դրա համար էլ կռիսները շարունակում են հաչելը։
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Տեսնես էս կռիսին ի՞նչ հրաշքով պիտի սատկացնեն։



Մարդու հավեսն ու ժամանակը հերիքել են հերքելու համար:
Էլի լավ ա

----------

Varzor (21.06.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ԱԺ «Իմ քայլը» խմբակցության ավելի քան 5 տասնյակ պատգամավորների կողմից շրջանառության մեջ է դրվել ՀՀ Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունների նախագիծ: Նախագիծը նախատեսում է, որ դադարեն այն ՍԴ անդամների լիազորությունները, որոնք պաշտոնավարել են 12 տարուց ավելի եւ նրանց փոխարեն նշանակվեն ՍԴ նոր անդամներ: 
> 
> Առաջարկվում է հետեւյալ փոփոխությունը.
> 
> Հոդված 1. 1995 թվականի հուլիսի 5-ի Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրության` 2015 թվականի դեկտեմբերի 6-ի փոփոխություններով, 213-րդ հոդվածը շարադրել հետեւյալ խմբագրությամբ.
> 
> «Հոդված 213. Սահմանադրական դատարանի անդամների (դատավորների) եւ նախագահի պաշտոնավարումը
> 
> Մինչեւ Սահմանադրության 7-րդ գլխի ուժի մեջ մտնելը նշանակված եւ Սահմանադրական դատարանի անդամի կամ դատավորի պաշտոնում ընդհանուր տեւողությամբ ոչ պակաս, քան 12 տարի պաշտոնավարած Սահմանադրական դատարանի անդամի (դատավորի) լիազորությունների ժամկետը համարվում է ավարտված եւ պաշտոնավարումը դադարում է:
> ...


https://armtimes.com/hy/article/190645

Ոնց հասկանում եմ ԱԺ-ում քվեարկությամբ են անելու, առանց հանրաքվեի:

----------

Varzor (21.06.2020), Աթեիստ (19.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

Մաքուր իրավական գործընթաց՝ անցումնային, այսինքն վաղուց արդեն չգործող և սպառված դրույթներում կատարել փոփոխություն և... փոխել անցյալը: Հետո չասեք՝ չեմ զգուշացրել...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հետո չասեք՝ չեմ զգուշացրել...


Ես որ հաստատ չեմ ասի, որտև, խոսքը մեր մեջ, չջոգի, թե ինչ զգուշացրիր ))

----------

Tiger29 (19.06.2020), Varzor (21.06.2020), Աթեիստ (19.06.2020), Ներսես_AM (20.06.2020), Ուլուանա (20.06.2020), Տրիբուն (19.06.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչի քեզ թվում էր, որ Նիկոլը էնքան միամիտ ա, որ կարծում էր, որ ասելու ա Արցախը բանակցային կողմ դարձնենք, Ալիևն էլ ասելու էր՝ հա, դավա՞յ։ 
> Որ ինչ–որ պահանջ ա մեջտեղ բերում բանակցությունների ժամանակ, դեռ չի նշանակում, թե կարծում ա, որ էդ պահանջը պիտի ռազ–դվա լուծվի, որ հիմա էլ հրճվում եք, թե բա տեսա՞ք, ձախողվեց։ Ասենք էդ նույն ձևի Ալիևը քսան տարի ա պահանջում ա, որ գրավյալ տարածքները հանձնեք նոր կխոսենք, հեսա վրա ենք տալու Երևանը գրավենք և այլն։ Քո կարծիքով Ալիևը ամեն անգամ տենց պայմաններ դնելուց միամտորեն հուսով ա, որ ասելու ա ու սաղ համաձայնվելու են, իր ասածը լինելու ա՞։


Արշակ ջան, մենք էլ իրանք էլ շատ բաներ ներքին աուդիտորիայի համար ենք անում... Ալիևը որ ասում ա երևանը գրավեմ և այլն... Նիկոլինը շատ ավելի "վտանգավոր" ա բաքֆայերի իմաստով





> Արցախը բանակցային կողմ դարձնելու նախաձեռնությամբ Նիկոլը լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիրներ էր լուծում։ Նախ էսքան տարիներ Հայաստանի ղեկավարների ղարաբաղցի լինելու ու արցախում գլուխ հարթուկելու արդյունքում Արցախում իր նկատմամբ մեծ թերահավատություն կար, որ բանակցողը էլ արցախցի չի ու Նիկոլը կարող ա Արցախը ծախի։ Ու էս ձևակերպումներով Նիկոլը առաջին հերթին արցախցիներին էր վստահեցնում, հանգստացնում, որ առանց ձեր մասնակցության հարց չեմ լուծելու։ Ու իմ տպավորությամբ նպատակին հասավ։ 
> Հետո էդ պահանջով շատ պարզ բառերով միջազգային հարթակում ընկալում ա ստեղծում, որ Ադրբեջանին ընդամենը հողեր, տարածք ա պետք, առանց մեջի ժողովրդի։ Բա եթե Ղարաբաղը հետ տանք, էդ ժողովրդի հետ ի՞նչ պիտի լինի, եթե դու սկի Ղարաբաղի ժողովրդի հետ չես ուզում խոսես։ Ո՞նց կարաս էդ երկրի ժողովրդին ղեկավար լինես, եթե հետները խոսելու չունես։ Իմ կարծիքով էս շատ ճիշտ շեշտադրում ա միջազգային հարթակներում իմիջի առումով։ 
> Ու իտոգում ինքը ոչ մի բան էլ չի բանակցում․ էլի հետները հանդիպում ա, բայց քննարկում ա զինադադարը պահպանելու գործնական հարցեր ու էլի ամեն անգամ նույն հարցն ա բերում՝ ո՞նց պիտի իտոգի գանք, առանց էդ տարածքի ժողովրդի կարծիքը հարցնելու։ Որին ոչ Ադրբեջանը, ոչ միջնորդները խելքը գլխին պատասխան չեն կարա տան։


Նայի Արշակ ջան... Նիկոլը հեչ ճկուն քաղաքական գործիչ չի ու իրա էս "Արցաշը բանակցությունների կողմ" դարձնելը ըստ էության անիմաստ էր՝ սխալ որովհտև դրանով նախ բոլորովին էլ չսկսեց ավելի շատ վստահել... իրանք մնում են քոչարյանասերժական, դրա վկայությունը ընտրություններն էր… Արցախը բանակցություններից դուրս ա մնացել մեր նախաձեռնությամբ ու մինսկի խմբի և ադրբեջանի համաձայնությամբ, ցանկացած ֆորմատի փոփոխություն պահանջվելու ա բոլոր կողմերի համաձայնությունը. այսինքն վրյանտ չկար էլ որ լիներ (1) և երկրորդ եթե լուրջ իշխանություն ես, լուրջ երկիր ես ուրեմն պտի հարգես քո նախկին ղեկավարների պայմանավորվածությունները, հակառակ դեպքում վստահելի չես, ի՞նչ իմանան վաղը եթե ուրիշը գա նույնը չի անելու. երրորդ էդ ի՞նչ լավրեջ ա, ինչի՞ց պտի վախենան ու քեզ տան որ դու ասես "օքեյ չենք բերում". իրանքպետք չի Նիկոլին լսեն որ իմանան ադրբեջանն ինչ ա, Նիկոլը չի իրանց ասելու... ես համարում եմ էտի անօգուտ քայլ որ հավայի աղմուկ հանեց, որովհետև տեղը բան չստացանք, հակառակը ինչ որ տեղ անզորություն ցույց տվեց...




> ՈՒ փաստը էն ա, որ հեղափոխությունից հետո սահմանին զոհերը էականորեն պակասել են։ Ու էդ ամենակարևոր արդյունքն ա էս պահին։ 
> Նենց որ Նիկոլը Արցախի շուրջ բանակցություններում չի ձախողվել․ ընդհակառակը հլը որ ամենահաջողված ղեկավարն ա։ Շատ ճիշտ շեշտադրումներ ա անում ու ճիշտ արդյունքների ա հասնում։


համաձայն եմ, բայց էդ իրա բարձրացրած հարցի արդյունքը չէր... արդյունքների համար շուտ ա... շատ շուտ





> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը մոտակա տասնամյակներում լուծվող հարց չի․ զուտ էն պատճառով որ ոչ մի կողմի ժողովուրդը զիջումների համաձայն չի ու զիջումներ անելը երկու երկրների ղեկավարներին էլ ձեռ չի տալիս․ ցանկացած զիջում անող ղեկավար ազգի դավաճան ա ընկալվելու։ Հատկապես Ադրբեջանի ղեկավարին ընդհանրապես պետք չի որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծվի․ բա ուրիշ ինչո՞վ ժողովրդին վախացնի, թեժ պահի, ուրիշ ինչի՞ վրա երկրի վատ սոցիալական վիճակի մեղքը քցի, որ իր կոռուպցիոն բռնապետական իշխանությունը պահի։ Նույն էլ Ռուսաստանի ու մյուս միջնորդների դեպքում․ *իրանց ձեռ ա տալիս Ղարաբաղյան պասիվ կոնֆլիկտի գոյությունը, քանի որ էդ լծակ ա երկու երկրների վրա էլ պետք եղած ժամանակ մատ թափ տալու ու զենք ծախելու։*


*փոխ*զիջումների... եթե մեր վրա սենց լծակներ ունեն էդ նշանակում ա, մեզնից բան կախված չի, անգամ Նիկոլի պաշտոնին լինելը, որտև էդ լծակը բավականին մեծ լծակ ա...




> Նենց որ մենք պիտի սովորենք չլուծված կոնֆլիկտով շարունակել ապրել ու զարգանալ՝ կոնֆլիկտը հնարավորին սառը պահելով ու հնարավորինս քիչ զոհերով։ Ոնց ասենք *Իսրայելն* ա ապրում իր կոնֆլիկտային տարածքներով։ Իհարկե կոնֆլիկտային տարածք ունենալը երկրի վրա ծանր ա նստում, բայց դրան այլընտրանք ուղղակի չկա։ Միակ տարբերակը ստատուս քվոն պահելն ա ու *բալքի մի 50 տարուց մարդիկ սկսեն մոռանալ էդ վեճի մասին*։ Ընդհանրապես ժամանակը մեր օգտին ա գործում․ ինչքան երկար ա Ղարաբաղը Հայաստանի հետ մնում, էնքան *աշխարհը համակերպվում ա* դրա հետ։ Բայց ոնց ասեցի, էդ շատ դանդաղ պրոցես ա։
> Ու Նիկոլը հենց էս ուղղությամբ էլ բարեհաջող աշխատում ա և ինֆորմացիոն դաշտում, և՛ *շարունակում ա Հայաստանի ռազմական հզորությունը մեծացնել,* ինչը ամենամեծ երաշխիքն ա խաղաղությունը պահպանելու։


Մենք շատ միամիտ ժողովուրդ ենք... իմ արև... հույսներս դրել ենք որ "աշխարհը կմոռանա ու կհամակերպվի", ադրբեջանն էլ ա՞ մոռանալու... էս կոնֆլիկտի մեջ բավական ա որ կողմերից մեկը հիշի ու տաք պահի կոնֆլիկտը և ոչ ոք էլ չի մոռանա դրա մասին... մենք կարող ա մոռանանք, բայց կարան հիշացնեն. մոռանալը ստրատեգիա չի ոչ էլ արտաքին քաղաքական գիծ որ իրականացնես... չգիտեմ որտեղից ա մարդկանց մեջ էդ կարծիքը ստեղծվել

Խաղաղությունը պահպանելու ամենամեծ երաշխիքը հայաստանի քո ասած "հզորությունը" չի, դժբախտաբար, որովհետև հայաստանի հզորությունը մեզնից կախված չի ոնց որ նշել էիր վերևում այլ կախված ա "Ռուսաստանից ու մյուս միջնորդներից" որոնք մեզ զենք պտի ծախեն և վարկեր տան... 

*մի բան պետք ա ճիշտ հասկանանք. եթե հայաստանը մասնակցում ա բանակցություններին, նշանակում ա համաձայն ա տարածքները հանձնելումն (ղարաբաղն ու շահումյնը մեջը չեն)... էսի աքսիոմա ա, որևէ մեկը թող չկասկածի. Լինի Նիկոլը, Քոչը, Սերժը Լևոնը, Պողոսը, Պետրոսը... ներառյալ դուք՝ ով էլ ըլնի ձեզնից...*

----------


## Lion

> Ես որ հաստատ չեմ ասի, որտև, խոսքը մեր մեջ, չջոգի, թե ինչ զգուշացրիր ))


Մեղմ ասած, ապեր, օրինականության հետ խնդիրներ ունեցող բան է...

----------


## Աթեիստ

40 տոննա «մաքսանենգ» ծխախոտի հետքերով։

----------

Lion (19.06.2020), Varzor (21.06.2020), Գաղթական (20.06.2020), Տրիբուն (20.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Միշիկի մյուս ստի, մետաղի ջարդոնի *հետքերով,* Բաբկեն Թունյանի պատասխանը։




> Ամենասկզբից ասեմ, որ 2019թ. հունիսի 26-ին վարչապետի կողմից ինձ ուղարկված այս աշխատանքային նամակը հրապարակում եմ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի համաձայնությամբ։
> 
> Նաև ասեմ, որ եթե կասկածողներ կան դրա իսկության մեջ, կարող եմ հրավիրել և մեյլերը ցույց տալ։
> 
> Հիմա անցնեմ բուն թեմային։ Երկար է մի քիչ, բայց կփորձեմ չձանձրացնել ու պարզ գրել։
> 
> 2019թ. ամռանը կառավարությունը օրենքի նախագիծ ուղարկեց ԱԺ, որով փակում էր օրենքի մի «սողանցք»։ Այդ սողանցքի օգնությամբ որոշ նորաստեղծ ընկերություններ սկսել էին մետաղի ջարդոնը արտահանել՝ առանց տուրք վճարելու (հայկական ծագման սերտիֆիկատ ստանալու շնորհիվ)։
> 
> Մի քանի ամսում արտահանման ծավալներն այնքան արագ աճեցին, որ այդ ջարդոնով աշխատող տեղական արտադրողների համար հումքից զրկվելու ռիսկ առաջացավ։
> ...





*Ստեղ* էլ ահագին մանրամասն պատմում են, թե Միշիկի պատմածի ինչքան մասն ա ճիշտ, ինչքանը՝ սուտ։

----------

Quyr Qery (28.06.2020), Varzor (21.06.2020), Արէա (19.06.2020), Ներսես_AM (20.06.2020), Տրիբուն (20.06.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Թեմայից շեղվեմ մի քիչ, բայց մի հատ նայեք էլի էս մուտքի ֆասադին։ Որ մի իրան հարգող երկրում պետական հիմնարկի դեմը սենց կանեն։ Էն գազի խողովակը որ ոտքի տակով անցնում ա։ 

 :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad: 


https://youtu.be/FoOw6fHM3nM?t=19

----------

Lion (20.06.2020), Varzor (21.06.2020), Աթեիստ (20.06.2020), Գաղթական (20.06.2020), Տրիբուն (20.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թեմայից շեղվեմ մի քիչ, բայց մի հատ նայեք էլի էս մուտքի ֆասադին։ Որ մի իրան հարգող երկրում պետական հիմնարկի դեմը սենց կանեն։ Էն գազի խողովակը որ ոտքի տակով անցնում ա։ 
> 
>   
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/FoOw6fHM3nM?t=19


Շեֆին հարցրել են ոնց անցկացնենք տրուբեն, իրա ճաշակով ուկազանի ա տվել. պոլի վրով ախպեր, որ աչքի չերևա: Մտքովդ չանցնի, որ Հայաստանում գազի տրուբա քաշելու հաստատված կարգ կա: Կամ եթե կա էլ, մարդ խաբար չի, ներառյալ էտ կարգը վախտին գրողը:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.06.2020), Գաղթական (20.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Շեֆին հարցրել են ոնց անցկացնենք տրուբեն, իրա ճաշակով ուկազանի ա տվել. պոլի վրով ախպեր, որ աչքի չերևա: Մտքովդ չանցնի, որ Հայաստանում գազի տրուբա քաշելու հաստատված կարգ կա: Կամ եթե կա էլ, մարդ խաբար չի, ներառյալ էտ կարգը վախտին գրողը:


Ցավոք, կարգ էլ կա, նորմատիվներ էլ կան։ Բայց դե դրանք արդեն վաղուց ոչ մեկի լեքսուսին չեն։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հիմա էս ՍԴ–ի փոփոխություններն ե՞րբ են ուժի մեջ մտնում։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հիմա էս ՍԴ–ի փոփոխություններն ե՞րբ են ուժի մեջ մտնում։


Լավ ոնց որ հասկացա։ ԱԺ կանոնակարգ օրենքի փոփոխությունը պիտի նախագահը ստարագրի։ Որից հետո արդեն Միրզոյանը կհրապարակի ու ուժի մեջ կմտնի, առանց նախագահի ստորագրության։

----------

Varzor (25.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Զենքը 80-ականների էր, տանկերի վառելիքը՝ հրամանատարինը, զինվորի պայոկը՝ տուշոնկա մանվելի արջինը, հանձնած 800 հեկտարն էլ՝ մարտավարական առումով որևէ նշանակություն չուներ..

Դե եթե պատերազմող բանակի վիճակն էր սենց, բա հասարակ քաղաքացի՞ն ում շունն էր..

Էրգիրը էրգիր ա դառնում




> Այսօրվա գույքագրման արդյունքում հայտնաբերվել են նաեւ մի շարք ավերածություններ, որոնք եղել են նախկին հրետակոծությունների արդյունքում, այդ թվում նաեւ 1990-ականների: Դրանք նույնպես ներառվել են վերանորոգումների ցանկում:

----------

Varzor (21.07.2020), Աթեիստ (20.07.2020), Տրիբուն (20.07.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Այսօր պեկից նամակ եմ ստացել, որ տարբեր եկամուտերի աղբյուրներից սոցիալական և այլ վճարների մասով գերակատարում ունեմ։ Ասում են արի, բանկային հաշվիդ տվայլները տուր, որ գումարը քեզ հետ փոխանցենք  :Shok: 

Փաստորեն հիմա ոչ միայն ՊԵԿ-ից կարելի է գերավճար ետ ստանալ, այլև իրենք են ծանուցում այդ մասին։
Ա դե ճիշտ են ասում՝ բան չի փոխվել ․․․

----------

John (24.07.2020), Quyr Qery (30.07.2020), Գաղթական (21.07.2020), Ներսես_AM (21.07.2020), Ուլուանա (23.07.2020), Տրիբուն (23.07.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Ինչ-որ մեկը տեղյա՞կ է, թե սրա հեղինակն ի՞նչ հոգեմետ պրեպարատներ է օգտագործում։
Հանրակրթության պետական առարկայական չափորոշիչների և օրինակելի ծրագրերի ՆԱԽԱԳԻԾ /Թվային գրագիտություն և համակարգչային գիտություններ/
Տարրական դպրոցի ծրագրից արդեն ծնոտս դուրս ընկավ։

Լավ, ե՞րբ են դադարեցնելու մեր երեխաների վրա կրթական էքսպերեմենտները։ Հետո էլ ասում են, թե դրսից չուզողների ֆինանսավորում չկա։ Դե արի ու հավատա։

Դրա համար էլ հասկանում եմ դեմ գնացողներին, և ոչ միայն ահսկանում եմ, այլև միանում եմ։
Դիմում֊կարծիք

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, Հայոց պատմությունը և, մասնակի, Հայ գրականությունը նույն էս հիմար վիճակում են: Արայիկը կարծես ամեն ինչ անում է, որ իր թիմին ու երկրին վնաս տա...

----------

Varzor (03.08.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինչ-որ մեկը տեղյա՞կ է, թե սրա հեղինակն ի՞նչ հոգեմետ պրեպարատներ է օգտագործում։
> Հանրակրթության պետական առարկայական չափորոշիչների և օրինակելի ծրագրերի ՆԱԽԱԳԻԾ /Թվային գրագիտություն և համակարգչային գիտություններ/
> Տարրական դպրոցի ծրագրից արդեն ծնոտս դուրս ընկավ։
> 
> Լավ, ե՞րբ են դադարեցնելու մեր երեխաների վրա կրթական էքսպերեմենտները։ Հետո էլ ասում են, թե դրսից չուզողների ֆինանսավորում չկա։ Դե արի ու հավատա։
> 
> Դրա համար էլ հասկանում եմ դեմ գնացողներին, և ոչ միայն ահսկանում եմ, այլև միանում եմ։
> Դիմում֊կարծիք


Նահանգներում ամենուրեք մանկապարտեզի տարիքի երեխեքի ձեռը թաբեր ու լափթոփներ են։ Երևի դրանից պրծում չկա, մանավանդ որ պանդեմիկային դարաշրջանում հեռակա ուսուցումը ոնց որ թե դառնում է ստանդարտ։
Իսկ վերահսկողությունը հիմա չափազանց հեշտացված է, միայն թե անհրաժեշտ է ժամանակակից վայֆայ ռաութեր ունենալ, որը թուլլ է տալիս դրան միացված սարքերի ինտերնետի բովանդակությունն ու ժամերը կառավարել։ 
Թուլացեք ու հաճույք ստացեք։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նահանգներում ամենուրեք մանկապարտեզի տարիքի երեխեքի ձեռը թաբեր ու լափթոփներ են։ Երևի դրանից պրծում չկա, մանավանդ որ պանդեմիկային դարաշրջանում հեռակա ուսուցումը ոնց որ թե դառնում է ստանդարտ։
> Իսկ վերահսկողությունը հիմա չափազանց հեշտացված է, միայն թե անհրաժեշտ է ժամանակակից վայֆայ ռաութեր ունենալ, որը թուլլ է տալիս դրան միացված սարքերի ինտերնետի բովանդակությունն ու ժամերը կառավարել։ 
> Թուլացեք ու հաճույք ստացեք։


Ապեր, մեր պրոբլեմը էտ չի։ Ընգել են Սորոսի ջրերը ու մեզ ուզում են մեր մշակույթից զրկեն, հայը հանեն մեջներիցս, գենետիկ կոդը փոխեն ուրիշ կոդ գրեն, գրականությունը էլ հայեցի չլինի, պատմությունից հայի պատմական կոդը հանեն ․․․ վոբշեմ ․․ չիպավորում եեեեեն, չիպավորում եեեեեն ․․․․

----------

Quyr Qery (03.08.2020), Աթեիստ (31.07.2020)

----------


## Lion

Հայ գրականության չափորոշիչների մասին: Չէի սպասում, որ հենց այսպես եթեր կգնա, դրա համար որոշակիորեն կենցաղային լեզվով եմ խոսում, չնայած մյուս կողմից էլ՝ այսպես ավելի բնական է:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ինչ-որ մեկը տեղյա՞կ է, թե սրա հեղինակն ի՞նչ հոգեմետ պրեպարատներ է օգտագործում։
> Հանրակրթության պետական առարկայական չափորոշիչների և օրինակելի ծրագրերի ՆԱԽԱԳԻԾ /Թվային գրագիտություն և համակարգչային գիտություններ/
> Տարրական դպրոցի ծրագրից արդեն ծնոտս դուրս ընկավ։
> 
> Լավ, ե՞րբ են դադարեցնելու մեր երեխաների վրա կրթական էքսպերեմենտները։ Հետո էլ ասում են, թե դրսից չուզողների ֆինանսավորում չկա։ Դե արի ու հավատա։
> 
> Դրա համար էլ հասկանում եմ դեմ գնացողներին, և ոչ միայն ահսկանում եմ, այլև միանում եմ։
> Դիմում֊կարծիք


Նախագիծը շատ երկար էր, չեմ կարդացել, բայց մի քանի նախադասությամբ կասե՞ս, թե նախագծի կոնկրետ ինչն ա հատկապես տենց աբսուրդ թվացել, որ հոգեմետ դեղերի կասկած ա հարուցում  :Smile: 

Արագ աչքի անցկացրեցի «դիմում–կարծիքը», ոնց հասկացա հիմնական բողոքը էն ա, չեն ուզում, որ դպրոցում համակարգչային գիտելիքներ ստանան 12-13 տարեկանից շուտ, քանի որ համակարգիչն ու ինտերնետը լի են վտանգներով։ Ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկանում։ Հետաքրքիր ա, էդ ստորագրողներից քանի՞ հոգի կա, որոնց էդ տարիքից ցածր երեխեքը սմարթֆոնի ու կոմպի երես չեն տեսնում։ 
Անձամբ իմ վերջին տարիներին տեսած բոլոր ընտանիքներում երեխեքը առնվազն 3-4 տարեկանից համակարգչով կամ հեռախոսով էս կամ էն ձևով ժամանց են ունենում, էլ չասած, որ դպրոց գնացող սաղ երեխեքի ձեռը սմարթֆոն կա։ Այսինքն էդ սաղ օկ ա, բայց որ դպրոցում ուսուցչի վերահսկողության տակ երեխեքը համակարգիչ օգտագործելու գրագիտություն սովորեն, օկ չի՞։ 
Իմ ջոկելով ընդհակառակը՝ հատկապես էն պատճառով, որ փոքր երեխեքի ձեռը արդեն սենց թե նենց համակարգիչ ու հեռախոս կա, պարտադիր ա էդ երեխեքին սովորացնել համակարգչային/ինտերնետային անվտանգություն ու գրագետ կիրառում, որ իրանց վնաս չտան։ Էլ չասած, որ ոնց արդեն նշվեց, էսօրվա աշխարհում, երբ ամեն ինչ գնում ա թվայնացման, կորոնա օրով էլ դասերը համակարգչով են լինում, համակարգչին գրագետ տիրապետելը կենսական անհրաժեշտություն ա դառնում։ էսօրվա աշխարհում ապրելու համար, ասենք գրիչով գրել սովորելը շատ ավելի պակաս կարևոր գործիք ա երեխու համար, քան թվային տեխնոլոգիաներին տիրապետելը։ 

Ինձ որ լսեն ձեռագիր գրելը կդարձնեն լրացուցիչ ոչ պարտադիր առարկա, զուտ որպես ռետրո հոբբի, որովհետև մինչև էդ երեխեքը դպրոցն ավարտեն, գրիչով գրելը ընդհանրապես որևէ պրակտիկ դեր չի ունենալու առօրյա կյանքում։

----------

Quyr Qery (03.08.2020), Հայկօ (31.07.2020), Տրիբուն (30.07.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նախագիծը շատ երկար էր, չեմ կարդացել, բայց մի քանի նախադասությամբ կասե՞ս, թե նախագծի կոնկրետ ինչն ա հատկապես տենց աբսուրդ թվացել, որ հոգեմետ դեղերի կասկած ա հարուցում 
> 
> Արագ աչքի անցկացրեցի «դիմում–կարծիքը», ոնց հասկացա հիմնական բողոքը էն ա, չեն ուզում, որ դպրոցում համակարգչային գիտելիքներ ստանան 12-13 տարեկանից շուտ, քանի որ համակարգիչն ու ինտերնետը լի են վտանգներով։ Ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկանում։ Հետաքրքիր ա, էդ ստորագրողներից քանի՞ հոգի կա, որոնց էդ տարիքից ցածր երեխեքը սմարթֆոնի ու կոմպի երես չեն տեսնում։ 
> Անձամբ իմ վերջին տարիներին տեսած բոլոր ընտանիքներում երեխեքը առնվազն 3-4 տարեկանից համակարգչով կամ հեռախոսով էս կամ էն ձևով ժամանց են ունենում, էլ չասած, որ դպրոց գնացող սաղ երեխեքի ձեռը սմարթֆոն կա։ Այսինքն էդ սաղ օկ ա, բայց որ դպրոցում ուսուցչի վերահսկողության տակ երեխեքը համակարգիչ օգտագործելու գրագիտություն սովորեն, օկ չի՞։ 
> Իմ ջոկելով ընդհակառակը՝ հատկապես էն պատճառով, որ փոքր երեխեքի ձեռը արդեն սենց թե նենց համակարգիչ ու հեռախոս կա, պարտադիր ա էդ երեխեքին սովորացնել համակարգչային/ինտերնետային անվտանգություն ու գրագետ կիրառում, որ իրանց վնաս չտան։ Էլ չասած, որ ոնց արդեն նշվեց, էսօրվա աշխարհում, երբ ամեն ինչ գնում ա թվայնացման, կորոնա օրով էլ դասերը համակարգչով են լինում, համակարգչին գրագետ տիրապետելը կենսական անհրաժեշտություն ա դառնում։ էսօրվա աշխարհում ապրելու համար, ասենք գրիչով գրել սովորելը շատ ավելի պակաս կարևոր գործիք ա երեխու համար, քան թվային տեխնոլոգիաներին տիրապետելը։ 
> 
> *Ինձ որ լսեն ձեռագիր գրելը կդարձնեն լրացուցիչ ոչ պարտադիր առարկա, զուտ որպես ռետրո հոբբի, որովհետև մինչև էդ երեխեքը դպրոցն ավարտեն, գրիչով գրելը ընդհանրապես որևէ պրակտիկ դեր չի ունենալու առօրյա կյանքում։*


Նախագիծ-մախագիծ ու դիմում-կարծիք կարդալու հավես չունեմ, բայց էս թավացրածիս նման ախմախություն չէ սպասում ստեղ, էն էլ Արշակից -- ներող, Արշակ ջան։ Մի քիչ շաաաաաաաաաատ նեղ ես նայում ձեռքով գրելու ունակությունների կիրառելիությանը։

Իսկ մնացած գրածներիդ մոմենտով․ երեխաները ծնված օրվանից պուպուլ ու հեշտոց են ունենում, քելեք մանկապարտեզից ապահով սեքս անել սովորեցնենք՝ պրակտիկ ցուցադրումներով ու գործնական տնային աշխատանքներով։ Մանավանդ որ սեքսից ավելի կենսական անհրաժեշտություն ունեցող բան աշխարհում չկա ու չի եղել։

----------

Varzor (02.08.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Նախագիծ-մախագիծ ու դիմում-կարծիք կարդալու հավես չունեմ, բայց էս թավացրածիս նման ախմախություն չէ սպասում ստեղ, էն էլ Արշակից -- ներող, Արշակ ջան։ Մի քիչ շաաաաաաաաաատ նեղ ես նայում ձեռքով գրելու ունակությունների կիրառելիությանը։
> 
> Իսկ մնացած գրածներիդ մոմենտով․ երեխաները ծնված օրվանից պուպուլ ու հեշտոց են ունենում, քելեք մանկապարտեզից ապահով սեքս անել սովորեցնենք՝ պրակտիկ ցուցադրումներով ու գործնական տնային աշխատանքներով։ Մանավանդ որ սեքսից ավելի կենսական անհրաժեշտություն ունեցող բան աշխարհում չկա ու չի եղել։


Ծլնգ ջան, ներող, բայց ես էլ քեզնից տենց տափակ հակադարձում չէի սպասում  :LOL: 
1. Խնդրեմ ինձ նեղմիտիս մի քիչ ներկայացրու գրիչով գրելու ունակության լեն ու բոլ կիրառությունները, որ տաս տարի հետոյվա թվայնացված աշխարհում էնքան կարևոր լինի, որ ընդգրկվի դպրոցի եղած մոտ 10 առարկայի մեջ ու դրան առաջին դասարանից էդքան ժամանակ ու ջանք հատկացվի։ 

2. Պուպուլ ու հեշտոցի օրինակդ համարժեք կլիներ, ու հա, իմաստ կունենար պրակտիկ ցուցադրություններով սեքս անել սովորացնեինք, եթե էդ պուպուլ ու հեշտոցով արդեն ծնված օրվանից սենց թե նենց սեքս անելուց լինեին։

----------

Quyr Qery (03.08.2020), Հայկօ (31.07.2020), Տրիբուն (30.07.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ծլնգ ջան, ներող, բայց ես էլ քեզնից տենց տափակ հակադարձում չէի սպասում 
> 1. Խնդրեմ ինձ նեղմիտիս մի քիչ ներկայացրու գրիչով գրելու ունակության լեն ու բոլ կիրառությունները, որ տաս տարի հետոյվա թվայնացված աշխարհում էնքան կարևոր լինի, որ ընդգրկվի դպրոցի եղած մոտ 10 առարկայի մեջ ու դրան առաջին դասարանից էդքան ժամանակ ու ջանք հատկացվի։


Ազգի պատմական գենետիկ կոդը ․․․․ կոդը ․․․․հայեցի կոդը ․․ վոբշեմ սաղ կոդերը պահելու համար շատ կարևոր ա։ 

Ինձ որ լսեն պարտադիր կսարքեն բզով քարի վրա սեպագիր գրելը՝ առաջինից չորրորդ դասարաններում։ Մագաղաթի վրա որդան կարմիրով գրելը ու նկարազարդելը՝ հինգից յոթերորդ դասարաններում։ Թղթի վրա գրիրով ձեռագիր գրելը՝ ութերորդ ու իներորդ դասարաններում: Heraxosov u kompov normal gervele u dasamijocin porno nayele avag dprocum:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.08.2020), Աթեիստ (31.07.2020), Արշակ (30.07.2020), Հայկօ (31.07.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ազգի պատմական գենետիկ կոդը ․․․․ կոդը ․․․․հայեցի կոդը ․․ վոբշեմ սաղ կոդերը պահելու համար շատ կարևոր ա։ 
> 
> Ինձ որ լսեն պարտադիր կսարքեն բզով քարի վրա սեպագիր գրելը՝ առաջինից չորրորդ դասարաններում։ Մագաղաթի վրա որդան կարմիրով գրելը ու նկարազարդելը՝ հինգից յոթերորդ դասարաններում։ Թղթի վրա գրիրով ձեռագիր գրելը՝ ութերորդ ու իներորդ դասարաններում: Heraxosov u kompov normal gervele u dasamijocin porno nayele avag dprocum:


Իմիջիայլոց, «ազգի պատմական գենետիկ կոդի» պահպանման առումով, համակարգչով հայատառ գրել սովորացնելը հազար անգամ ավելի մեծ դեր կունենար, քան ձեռագիր գրելը։ Էսօր միջին ստատիստիկ չափահաս հայը հեռախոսով ու կոմպով մի հազար անգամ ավելի շատ տեքստ ա գրում, քան ձեռագիր գրելու առիթ ա ունենում։ Ու հիմնականում գրում ա տրանսլիտով՝ առաջին հերթին հենց համակարգչային տարրական գիտելիքներ չունենալու պատճառով‎։

----------

Quyr Qery (03.08.2020), Աթեիստ (31.07.2020), Հայկօ (31.07.2020), Տրիբուն (30.07.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, ներող, բայց ես էլ քեզնից տենց տափակ հակադարձում չէի սպասում 
> 1. Խնդրեմ ինձ նեղմիտիս մի քիչ ներկայացրու գրիչով գրելու ունակության լեն ու բոլ կիրառությունները, որ տաս տարի հետոյվա թվայնացված աշխարհում էնքան կարևոր լինի, որ ընդգրկվի դպրոցի եղած մոտ 10 առարկայի մեջ ու դրան առաջին դասարանից էդքան ժամանակ ու ջանք հատկացվի։ 
> 
> 2. Պուպուլ ու հեշտոցի օրինակդ համարժեք կլիներ, ու հա, իմաստ կունենար պրակտիկ ցուցադրություններով սեքս անել սովորացնեինք, եթե էդ պուպուլ ու հեշտոցով արդեն ծնված օրվանից սենց թե նենց սեքս անելուց լինեին։


ինչ ուռուցիկության պնդումն էր, այդքան էլ՝ հակադարձումը  :Wink: 
1. Քո թվայնացված ապագայում անալոգ մասնագիտությունները հօ՞դս են ցնդել։ Ասենք տան պլինտուսն ես ռեմոնտ անում, ու չափում պլինտուսի վրա արագ գրում ես, թե ինչ չափի պիտի կտրես․ կարո՞ղ ա թվային լեյբլերդ հանես մի հատ թաթարախի լեյբլ տպես պլինտուսի վրա խփես, որ իմանաս ինչ չափի կտրես։ Բայց գրելու ունակության ձեռքբերումը ոչ միայն գրել իմանալու համար է դրական, այլ նաև ասենք կարդալու, կամ ընդհանրապես վիզուալ ըմբռնման զարգացնելու համար։ Կան հետազոտություններ, որ զուգահեռ ձեռագիր գրելով նոր այբուբեն (կամ ցանկացած սիմվոլների հավաքածու) սովորելը ավելի արդյունավետ է քան միայն տպելով․ ձեռքի նուրբ մոտորիկան օգտագործելով մտապես ավելի ես կլանվում սիմվոլների ու դրանց օրիենտացիաների մեջ, քան իրար նման ստեղներ սեղմելով։ Իսկ ժամանակ ու ջանք հատկացնել պետք չի․․․ նենց չի որ ես քարոզում եմ հանրակրթական ծրագրի մեջ այս կամ այն բանը մտցնել կամ հանել, բայց ձեռագրությունը բացարձակ տպելով փոխարինելը ահավոր աբսուրդ գաղափար ա։

2․ Ուզում ես ասել որ դպրոցներում երեխաներին սովորացնելու են նույն բանն անել խելախոսների հետ ինչ իրենք արդեն անո՞ւմ են։ Հա, էդ դեպքում՝ հարց չկա։

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, էլի, ինձ հազար տարի չի հետաքրքրում կամ վրաս անդրադառնում, թե Հայաստանում դպրոցական ծրագրերում ինչ են մտցնում կամ հանում։ Բայց «արդեն խելախոսներ են օգտագործում, բերեք բոլորին դնենք պլանով համակարգիչ սովորեցնենք» միտքը դրանից ավելի պակաս հիմարություն չի դառնում։ Ու նույնիսկ միգուցե հակառակն է պետք․ երեխաները էնքան շատ են խելախոս-համկարգիչ-ինտերնետ օգտագործում, որ եկեք դպրոցում բռնոցի-գործագործ-զիլինա-ռեզին թռնել ու մնացած բաներ անելու դասաժամեր մտցնենք։ Ու հլը էս սաղ փիլիսոփայական կողմն էլ թողած, էդ ինչքա՞ն որակյալ համակարգչային ուսուցման մասնագետներ պիտի գտնեն, որ սա արդյունավետ աշխատի։ Խոսքի մի հատ մտածենք էլի, որակյալ համակարգչային գրագիտություն ունեցող մարդը (հլը չասած դրա մանկավարժական ներկայացնելու ձիրք ունեցողը) ինչո՞ւ պիտի իր թոթոլ աշխատավարձը թողի, գնա դպրոցում մեծապես անշնորհակալ գործով զբաղվի։ Ու ի վերջո ունենալու ենք նույն բանն, ինչ ՀԱԵ պատմության առարկայի հետ․ նույնիսկ եթե միտքը լավն ա (ինչն էլի վիճելի է), բայց մասնագետները թյուրիմացություն են, դասն էլ՝ անիմաստ քարոզ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իմիջիայլոց, «ազգի պատմական գենետիկ կոդի» պահպանման առումով, համակարգչով հայատառ գրել սովորացնելը հազար անգամ ավելի մեծ դեր կունենար, քան ձեռագիր գրելը։ Էսօր միջին ստատիստիկ չափահաս հայը հեռախոսով ու կոմպով մի հազար անգամ ավելի շատ տեքստ ա գրում, քան ձեռագիր գրելու առիթ ա ունենում։ Ու հիմնականում գրում ա տրանսլիտով՝ առաջին հերթին հենց համակարգչային տարրական գիտելիքներ չունենալու պատճառով‎։


դու սկսի հայատառ տպելով ձեռագիրը փոխարինել, ու կտեսնես, թե մի երկու սերնդում այբուբեն սովորելը ինչ ոռի դժվար բան ա դառնում, որ մարդիկ թքում են այդ սիմվոլները սովորելու վրա, ու համատարած անցնում են տրանսլիտի, քանի որ լատինատառ այբուբենը սենց թե նենց պիտի սովորեն, սիմվոլների քանակն էլ շատ ավելի օպտիմալ ա քան հայերենի այբուբենը․․․

----------

ivy (31.07.2020), Varzor (02.08.2020), Ուլուանա (01.08.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

@Մոդեր ջան էս գրել vs տպելը վայթե առանձին թեմայի ա վերաճում..

Վարզորի տեղադրած հղումը ես էլ չկարդացի, որտև շատ երկար էր ու անիմաստ ժամանակի կորուստ:
Եթե դժվար չի՝ թեմային ծանոթներից մի 2 բառով կասե՞ք, թե ինչ են ուզում:

Իմ երեխեքին օրինակ դեռ նախակրթականում էին ծանոթացնում համակարգչի հետ՝ շփվել, միացնել անջատել, մուլծիկներ նայել, էլեմենտար խաղեր խաղալ, հերթ կանգնել էդ խաղերը խաղալու համար և այլն:
Ամեն մի դրվագ իր փիլիսոփայությունն ուներ, թե ինչու ա էդպես արվում:

Մյուս տարիներին՝ արդեն տարրական դասարաններում, սովորեցրին blind typing ու մանրից սկսեցին օնլայն տնայիններ էլ հանձնարարել (բնականաբար՝ ձեռագիր տնայինների հետ մեկտեղ):

ՈՒրիշ էլի լիքը հետաքրքիր բաներ էլ են անում թվային տեխնոլոգիաների հետ՝ ընդհուպ մինչև առանձին ժամով երեխեքի համար ֆիլտրած նորություններ լսելը՝ թե ինչ ա ընդհանրապես տեղի ունենում աշխարհում:

Բայց էս ամենին զուգահեռ մտքներով էլ չի անցնում ձեռագիրը վերացնել:
Վայթե առայժմ միայն ֆինների մտքով ա էդ անցել:

Ինքս դեմ եմ մարդ արարածի դախացմանը, դեբիլացմանն ու մանրից շարքից հանելով համակարգչով փոխարինմանը (ինչը, ի դեպ, արդեն կամաց սկսում ա գործազրկության առիթներ ստեղծել ու սպառնալից աճում ա):
Թե չէ՝ հա, մեծ ընկերություններին բոլոր բնագավառներում ահագին ձեռք ա տալիս աշխատուժի կամաց փոխարինումը ռոբոտատեխնիկայով ու ոլորտը լավ էլ ֆինանսավորվում ա:
Ի՞նչ վատ ա՝ խոսքի մի 300 աշխատողի ամսավճար տալու փոխարեն մի քանի software engineer ու փչացած ռոբոտը սարքող մեխանիկ ա պահում՝ պըրծավ գնաց..

Հեչ լավ հոտ չի գալիս էդ փոխարինումներից՝ ձեռագիրը տպելով, գիրքը pdf-ով, գիտելիքը google-ով, մարդուն ռոբոտով ու տենց շարունակ:
Վերջը էլեմենտար «շոչիկը» գցելուց կամ հեռախոսի զարյադկեն նստելուց մարդն էլի ինչ-որ բանի համար պիտի շարունակի՞ օգտակար լինել, թե՞ հը-ը:

Համ էլ լիքը հետազոտություններ կան, թե ոնց ա ձեռքերի մոտորիկան ազդում ուղեղի աշխատանքի ու երևակայության զարգացման վրա:

Հ.Գ. Ծլնգ ջան «խելախոս»-ը հանճարեղ էր ))
Հեղինակային իրավունքները քո՞նն են:

----------


## ivy

> Հ.Գ. Ծլնգ ջան «խելախոս»-ը հանճարեղ էր ))
> Հեղինակային իրավունքները քո՞նն են:


Առաջին անգա՞մ ես լսում  :Smile: 
Ռուբեն Թարումյանի թարգմանությունն է։

----------

Tiger29 (31.07.2020), Աթեիստ (01.08.2020), Գաղթական (31.07.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Նախագիծը շատ երկար էր, չեմ կարդացել, բայց մի քանի նախադասությամբ կասե՞ս, թե նախագծի կոնկրետ ինչն ա հատկապես տենց աբսուրդ թվացել, որ հոգեմետ դեղերի կասկած ա հարուցում 
> 
> Արագ աչքի անցկացրեցի «դիմում–կարծիքը», ոնց հասկացա հիմնական բողոքը էն ա, չեն ուզում, որ դպրոցում համակարգչային գիտելիքներ ստանան 12-13 տարեկանից շուտ, քանի որ համակարգիչն ու ինտերնետը լի են վտանգներով։ Ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկանում։ Հետաքրքիր ա, էդ ստորագրողներից քանի՞ հոգի կա, որոնց էդ տարիքից ցածր երեխեքը սմարթֆոնի ու կոմպի երես չեն տեսնում։ 
> Անձամբ իմ վերջին տարիներին տեսած բոլոր ընտանիքներում երեխեքը առնվազն 3-4 տարեկանից համակարգչով կամ հեռախոսով էս կամ էն ձևով ժամանց են ունենում, էլ չասած, որ դպրոց գնացող սաղ երեխեքի ձեռը սմարթֆոն կա։ Այսինքն էդ սաղ օկ ա, բայց որ դպրոցում ուսուցչի վերահսկողության տակ երեխեքը համակարգիչ օգտագործելու գրագիտություն սովորեն, օկ չի՞։ 
> Իմ ջոկելով ընդհակառակը՝ հատկապես էն պատճառով, որ փոքր երեխեքի ձեռը արդեն սենց թե նենց համակարգիչ ու հեռախոս կա, պարտադիր ա էդ երեխեքին սովորացնել համակարգչային/ինտերնետային անվտանգություն ու գրագետ կիրառում, որ իրանց վնաս չտան։ Էլ չասած, որ ոնց արդեն նշվեց, էսօրվա աշխարհում, երբ ամեն ինչ գնում ա թվայնացման, կորոնա օրով էլ դասերը համակարգչով են լինում, համակարգչին գրագետ տիրապետելը կենսական անհրաժեշտություն ա դառնում։ էսօրվա աշխարհում ապրելու համար, ասենք գրիչով գրել սովորելը շատ ավելի պակաս կարևոր գործիք ա երեխու համար, քան թվային տեխնոլոգիաներին տիրապետելը։ 
> 
> Ինձ որ լսեն ձեռագիր գրելը կդարձնեն լրացուցիչ ոչ պարտադիր առարկա, զուտ որպես ռետրո հոբբի, որովհետև մինչև էդ երեխեքը դպրոցն ավարտեն, գրիչով գրելը ընդհանրապես որևէ պրակտիկ դեր չի ունենալու առօրյա կյանքում։


Ապեր, կոնկրետ գրել էի՝ տարրական դասարանների ծրագիրը, բայց որ չես կարդացել էլ ի՞նչ ավելացնեմ։

Ստորագրողներից մեկն էլ ես եմ, իմ երեխաները համակարգիչներից և սմարտֆոններից չեն օգտվում, չնայած դրանց պակասը տանը չկա։
Ու ոսեմ, որ ստորագրողներից էլի մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում, որ նույն պատասխանը կտան։

Իրական համակարգչային գրագիտությունը 7 տարեկանից սովորեցնելու փորձն ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է, բայց արի էդ հարցը պրոֆեսիոնալ մանկավարժներին և մանկական հոգեբաններին թողնենք, որոնց պակասը ոնց հասկանում եմ, ծրագիր կազմողների շարքերում խիստ զգացվում է։
Գրիչով գրելը երեխայի զարգացման համար խիստ կարևոր կոմպլեքս վարժանք է։ Պատահական չէ, որ ուսումը սկսում են ոչ թե միայն տառերը կարդալ սովորելուց, այլ նաև գրելուց։
Ու հերիքա "էսօրվա աշխարհում ապրելու համար" սին գաղափարը առաջ տարվի։ Դա դպրոցի հետ կապ չունի, քանզի դպրոցը կյանքի ընթացիկ հմտություններ ձեռք բերելու տեղը չի, այլ սովորել սովորելու տեղն է։

Մի հատ շատ ավելի լուրջ խնդիր կա՝ էդ երեխեքի ծնողների համակարգչային գրագիտույթունը։ Էսօր երեխաների մեծ մասն էդ հարցում ինքնահոսի են, քանզի ծնողները բավարար գիտելիքներ չունեն, համապատասխան կուլտուրան էլ դեռ չի ձևավորվել։

----------


## Varzor

> Իմիջիայլոց, «ազգի պատմական գենետիկ կոդի» պահպանման առումով, համակարգչով հայատառ գրել սովորացնելը հազար անգամ ավելի մեծ դեր կունենար, քան ձեռագիր գրելը։ Էսօր միջին ստատիստիկ չափահաս հայը հեռախոսով ու կոմպով մի հազար անգամ ավելի շատ տեքստ ա գրում, քան ձեռագիր գրելու առիթ ա ունենում։ *Ու հիմնականում գրում ա տրանսլիտով՝ առաջին հերթին հենց համակարգչային տարրական գիտելիքներ չունենալու պատճառով*‎։


Էս ընդգծածս հատվածը բացարձակ չհիմնավորված փաստարկ է։
Համակարգչային լուրջ գիտելիքներ և գրագիտություն ունեցող շատերին եմ ճանաճում, որ տրանսլիտով են գրում՝ էդպես իրենց համար հարմար և արագ է։

----------


## Varzor

> ․․․
> Վարզորի տեղադրած հղումը ես էլ չկարդացի, որտև շատ երկար էր ու անիմաստ ժամանակի կորուստ:
> Եթե դժվար չի՝ թեմային ծանոթներից մի 2 բառով կասե՞ք, թե ինչ են ուզում:
> ․․․


Երկու բառով՝ ուղղակի մեջբերում եմ տարրական դասարանների ծրիագրի մի հատվածը




> Գաղտնի պահել անձնական տեղեկատվությունը՝ հասկանալով թե ինչու է դաանհրաժեշտ։
> Գաղտնի պահել գրանցվելու եւ համակարգեր մուտք գերծելու տվյալները եւ ճիշտ կերպով դուրս գալ համակարգերից եւ սարքերից։
> Բացատրել թե ինչ է գաղտնաբառը եւ ինչու է անհրաժեշտ դրանք օգտագործել։ Օգտագործել բարդ գաղտնաբառեր անձնական սարքերը եւ տեղեկատվությունը չարտոնված հասանելիությունից պաշտպանելուհամար։
> Ճանաչել առցանց հաղորդակցության ապահով եւ անապահով օրինակները։ Իմանալ թե ինչպես եւ ում հաղորդել անթույլատրելի թվային բովանդակությունն ու անձանց վերաբերող տեղեկությունը։
> Սահմանել լաբ թվային քաղաքացի լինելու բնութագրիչները, որոնք առնչվում են տեխնոլոգիայի ապահով, պատասխանատու եւ էթիկապես ճիշտ օգտագործմանը։


Ու էս պիտի փորձեն հրամցնել դեռ 7 տարին չլրացած երեխային, որը նույնիսկ նորմալ կարդալ չգիտի՞։
Չեն ուզու՞մ ֆիզիկայի կուրսն էլ միանգամից քվանտային մեխանիկայից սկսել։

Հ․Գ․
Մեջբերածս հատվածը "ինչպես որ է"՝ տառասխալները չեմ ուղղել։ Երևի տեքստը հավաքողն էլ էդ ծրագրով առաջին սովորածներից մեկն է  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (03.08.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ազգի պատմական գենետիկ կոդը ․․․․ կոդը ․․․․հայեցի կոդը ․․ վոբշեմ սաղ կոդերը պահելու համար շատ կարևոր ա։ 
> 
> Ինձ որ լսեն պարտադիր կսարքեն բզով քարի վրա սեպագիր գրելը՝ առաջինից չորրորդ դասարաններում։ Մագաղաթի վրա որդան կարմիրով գրելը ու նկարազարդելը՝ հինգից յոթերորդ դասարաններում։ Թղթի վրա գրիրով ձեռագիր գրելը՝ ութերորդ ու իներորդ դասարաններում: Heraxosov u kompov normal gervele u dasamijocin porno nayele avag dprocum:


Ապեր, "էսօրվա կյանքում" նույնիսկ բազմապատկման աղյուսակը պետք չէ սովորել՝ թվային հաշվիչն ավելի մատչելի է։ Ու շուտով էլ բան պետք չի սովորել՝ արհեստական բանականությունը սաղի տեղը կաշխատի, էս ու դու էլ անգործ կմնանք։
Բայց իմ գրածը էդ թեմայով չէր։ Իմ ասածն էն է, որ էլի թարս պոչից են սկսել։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Երկու բառով՝ ուղղակի մեջբերում եմ տարրական դասարանների ծրիագրի մի հատվածը
> 
> 
> 
> Ու էս պիտի փորձեն հրամցնել դեռ 7 տարին չլրացած երեխային, որը նույնիսկ նորմալ կարդալ չգիտի՞։
> Չեն ուզու՞մ ֆիզիկայի կուրսն էլ միանգամից քվանտային մեխանիկայից սկսել։
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Մեջբերածս հատվածը "ինչպես որ է"՝ տառասխալները չեմ ուղղել։ Երևի տեքստը հավաքողն էլ էդ ծրագրով առաջին սովորածներից մեկն է


Մեջբերման մեջ վատ բան չտեսա եղբայր:
Մենակ չհասկացա, թե ինչ ասել է լաբ թվային քաղաքացի..

Եթե հետաքրքիր ու երեխեքի ուշադրությունը գրավող խաղերով կազմակերպեն, կարծում եմ մեծ դժվարություն չի լինի հասկանալի բացատրել, թե ինչ ա գաղտնաբառը ու ինչի չի կարելի քո անձնական տվյալները ուղարկել պատահական մարդկանց:

Մի հատ սիրողական հարց.
Հիմա երեխեքը քանի՞ տարեկանից են դպրոց գնում Հայաստանում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մեջբերման մեջ վատ բան չտեսա եղբայր:
> Մենակ չհասկացա, թե ինչ ասել է լաբ թվային քաղաքացի..
> 
> Եթե հետաքրքիր ու երեխեքի ուշադրությունը գրավող խաղերով կազմակերպեն, կարծում եմ մեծ դժվարություն չի լինի հասկանալի բացատրել, թե ինչ ա գաղտնաբառը ու ինչի չի կարելի քո անձնական տվյալները ուղարկել պատահական մարդկանց:
> 
> Մի հատ սիրողական հարց.
> Հիմա երեխեքը քանի՞ տարեկանից են դպրոց գնում Հայաստանում:


Հարցի պատասխանը՝ 6։
Բլեյանի դպրոցում 5 տարեկանից սկսում են դպրոցի կուրսը, ու նորմալ ընկալելու դեպքում 6-ից նստում ա 2-րդ դասարան։

Համակարգչի հետ շփման մասին էլ կասեմ, որ իմոնք 2 տարեկանից են սկսել, ու աղջիկս դպրոց հետը քրոմբուք ա տանում, որին ուսուցիչները ծանոթ չեն (ինքն էլ մինչև դպրոց գնալը ծանոթ չէր, տո նույնիսկ ես ծանոթ չէի), բայց որ ուսուցիչը ինչ որ բան ասում ա սենց չպտի լինի (օրինակ R>Ր, 8>Ռ), ասում ա «իմը տենց ա»։ Մի բան էլ ինքն ա ուսուցչին բացատրում։

Ես միայն ուրախ եմ, որ երեխաները շուտ են սկսում կյանքում ամենաշատ պետք եկող գործիքին ծանոթանալ։ Կարևորը դա նորմալ վերահսկես։

----------

Quyr Qery (03.08.2020), Գաղթական (03.08.2020), Տրիբուն (03.08.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հա, ես էլ դրա մեջ ոչ մի սարսափելի բան չեմ տեսնում:
Պուճուրս դեռ 1.5տ ա ու երկու քույր ժամերով “YouTube Kids” են նայում տաբլետի վրա:
Տղերքն էլ (9 ու 11տ) արդեն մոտ մի տարի ա մարդա իրա հեռախոսն ունի:

Էդ տանը, իսկ դպրոցում՝ ինչպես վերևում գրել էի, դեռ նախակրթականում են սկսել զբաղվել:
Իսկ նախակրթական ստեղ 2.5-3 տարեկանից են գնում:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ինձ էս սաղ պատմության մեջ հետաքրքիր է են, թե ոնց են մարդիկ իրանց կոտորում առարկաների համար, որոնք հիմնականում առաջ էլ բանի պետք չէին, իսկ այ համակարգչայինին գիտելիքներ ստանալու մեջ ինչ-որ սորոսակործան չարագուշակ բան տեսնում: Ես ուրախ եմ, որ կյանքը անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ ճիշտ թե սխալ, անկախ բողոքողների ու պայքարողների՝ զարգացման դեմ, մեկ ա, առաջ է գնալու: 
Նույն հիմարագույն պատմությունը եկեղեցու պատմություն առարկայի հետ էր կապված, էդ առարկային երբեք ոչ մեկ չէր նստում, դաս չէր անում, ու թե ինչ էր էդ գրքում գրած, ոչ մեկի հետաքրքիր չէր, բայց սաղ ոգևորվեցին ու հայրենասեր ու եկեղեցասեր դարձան հենց խոսք գնաց հանելու մասին, ու բողոքող կեղծավորների մեծ մասը սկի չգիտեն ինչի ա մեր եկեղեցին առաքելական կոչվում:
Իսկ ինչ հայ գրականությանն է վերաբերվում, նման առարկա չի էլ եղել, եղել է Հայոց լեզու և Գրականություն, որտեղ բացի հայ գրողներից այլազգիներ ևս կային: Իսկ ընդհանուր հայ գրականությունը սարսափելի վատ կողմով էր ներկայացված էդ գրքում, մինչև ինքս չուսումնասիրեցի, չիմացա, որ Շիրազը բացի մեռնող մորից լիքը նորմալ գործեր ունի, որ Մաթևոսյանն ու Սահյանը թույն գրողներ են, որ Րաֆֆու Սամվելը (որով մեզ բռնաբարում են) կամ Քաոսը, որ չկարդայինք էլ, մեծ բան չէինք կորցնի, իսկ եթե Լևոն Շանթ նորմալ դասավանդվեր կամ Բակունց, լիքը բան կսովորեինք, իսկ որ մի քիչ էլ խելոք լիներ էդ առարկան դասավանդողները, Սևակին ամենայն հայոց գրող փիլիսոփա չէին հռչակի իր՝ Մենք մեզ ոչ մեկից չենք գերադասում, սակյան մենք, միայն մենքով...
Ու հա, առավել քան վստահ եմ, որ երեխեքի 90%ը վերջին տաս տարվա կտրվածքով առնվազն, չգիտի, թե ում և որ ստեղծագործության հիման վրա է գրվել մեր հիմնը:
Բայց չորս կողմ կեղծ բարեպաշտություն է:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.08.2020), Անվերնագիր (03.08.2020), Արէա (03.08.2020), Տրիբուն (03.08.2020)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինձ էս սաղ պատմության մեջ հետաքրքիր է են, թե ոնց են մարդիկ իրանց կոտորում առարկաների համար, որոնք հիմնականում առաջ էլ բանի պետք չէին...


Նենց աչքի պոչով հետևում եմ էդ հանրակրթական աղմուկին: Համակարգչային գրագիտությանը՝ որովհետև հետաքրքիր ա, գրականությանն էլ՝ որովհետև ՖԲ-ում ամբողջ պատս էդ գզվռտոցն ա (հիմա սուպեր-երջանիկ եմ, որ էդ միջավայրից շուտ դուրս պրծա):

Ամենասոսկալին ահագին շատ դասատուների արձագանքներն են, մանավանդ հայ գրականության դասատուների: Էդքան անգրագետ, երեսպաշտ ու տափակ տառակույտ, որ էս մի քանի օրվա մեջ եմ կարդացել, երևի երբեք չարդացած չկայի: Լիքը լավերն էլ կան, բայց վատը գոնե իմ ՖԲ-շրջապատում հաստատ գերակշռում ա:

Դրել, նորմերից, նախագծերից ու ծրագրերից ենք խորացել: Մեկ ա՝ վերջում էդ սրբազնագույն ու իդեալականագույն ծրագրերը գնալու-ընկնելու են էդ խայտառակ դասատուների ձեռքը: Շատ կներեք, բայց կապիկի ձեռը ուզում ես՝ հարթուկ տուր, ուզում ես՝ մանրադիտակ, մեկ ա՝ պոպոք ա ջարդելու:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.08.2020), Sagittarius (03.08.2020), Varzor (03.08.2020), Աթեիստ (03.08.2020), Անվերնագիր (03.08.2020), Արէա (03.08.2020), Գաղթական (03.08.2020), Տրիբուն (03.08.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Հարցի պատասխանը՝ 6։
> Բլեյանի դպրոցում 5 տարեկանից սկսում են դպրոցի կուրսը, ու նորմալ ընկալելու դեպքում 6-ից նստում ա 2-րդ դասարան։
> 
> Համակարգչի հետ շփման մասին էլ կասեմ, որ իմոնք 2 տարեկանից են սկսել, ու աղջիկս դպրոց հետը քրոմբուք ա տանում, որին ուսուցիչները ծանոթ չեն (ինքն էլ մինչև դպրոց գնալը ծանոթ չէր, տո նույնիսկ ես ծանոթ չէի), բայց որ ուսուցիչը ինչ որ բան ասում ա սենց չպտի լինի (օրինակ R>Ր, 8>Ռ), ասում ա «իմը տենց ա»։ Մի բան էլ ինքն ա ուսուցչին բացատրում։
> 
> Ես միայն ուրախ եմ, որ երեխաները շուտ են սկսում կյանքում ամենաշատ պետք եկող գործիքին ծանոթանալ։ *Կարևորը դա նորմալ վերահսկես։*


Ճիշտ պատասխանը՝ 5 տարեկան 8 ամսական

Բլեյանը կրթկան լորտում հակասական կերպար է, ես թեմայում չեմ անդրադառնա։
Խոսքը շուտ կամ ուշ ծանոթանալու մասին չէ, բանականաբար ամեն երեխայի համար անհատական է։
Խոսքը ծրագրի բովանդակության և մասնագետների մասին է։ Այ հենց հիմնական խնդիրը նորմալ վերահսկելն է։ Ծնողների մեծ մասը չունի անհրաժեշտ գիտելիքներն ու փորձը։
Հազարավոր ծնողներ այսօր խնդիր ունեն իրենց երեխաների համակարգիչային և ինտերնետային կախվածության հետ։

----------


## Գաղթական

Հայաստանում դասատուները ակրեդիտացիա, վերապատրաստում, բան, չե՞ն անցնում:

----------


## Varzor

> Հայաստանում դասատուները ակրեդիտացիա, վերապատրաստում, բան, չե՞ն անցնում:


Դե նման մի բան կա, ում բախտը կբերի՝ նորմալ տեղ նորմալ վերապատրաստում կանցնի, բայց մեծամասնությունը զրկված են նման "ճոխությունից"։
Ճիշտն ասած, հույսերը մեծ չեն, բայց դե կան  :Smile: 

Ու էդ չեղած բագաժով էլ ուզում են նոր ծրագիր մտցնել։
Դրա համար էի բարկացել։ Երկրում միակ պետական ԲՈՒՀ-ը, որ իբր թե մանկավարժներ է պատրաստում, իրենց ծրագրի համակարգչային մասնագետները ոչ ունեցել է, ոչ էլ ունի։ Բա ո՞նց են անելու։
Այ ուրիշ բան, եթե սպասեն մի քանի տարի, մինչև գոնե համապատասխան քանակով մասնագետներ վերապատրաստեն, բայց դե զուտ տրամաբանորեն նման վերապատրաստումների կարիքը կլինի մայն ծրագիրը հաստատելուց հետո։ Ամեն դեպքում, բավականին դրական փոփոփխությունների հետ զուգահեռ նաև հեչ լավ բաներ չեն տեղի ունենում։

Հայկօն լավ էլ ասեց՝ եղած մանկավարժական կազմով ոչ մի ծրագիր էլ մեզ մոտ չի ստացվի։

----------

Գաղթական (03.08.2020)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Նենց աչքի պոչով հետևում եմ էդ հանրակրթական աղմուկին: Համակարգչային գրագիտությանը՝ որովհետև հետաքրքիր ա, գրականությանն էլ՝ որովհետև ՖԲ-ում ամբողջ պատս էդ գզվռտոցն ա (հիմա սուպեր-երջանիկ եմ, որ էդ միջավայրից շուտ դուրս պրծա):
> 
> Ամենասոսկալին ահագին շատ դասատուների արձագանքներն են, մանավանդ հայ գրականության դասատուների: Էդքան անգրագետ, երեսպաշտ ու տափակ տառակույտ, որ էս մի քանի օրվա մեջ եմ կարդացել, երևի երբեք չարդացած չկայի: Լիքը լավերն էլ կան, բայց վատը գոնե իմ ՖԲ-շրջապատում հաստատ գերակշռում ա:
> 
> Դրել, նորմերից, նախագծերից ու ծրագրերից ենք խորացել: Մեկ ա՝ վերջում էդ սրբազնագույն ու իդեալականագույն ծրագրերը գնալու-ընկնելու են էդ խայտառակ դասատուների ձեռքը: Շատ կներեք, բայց կապիկի ձեռը ուզում ես՝ հարթուկ տուր, ուզում ես՝ մանրադիտակ, մեկ ա՝ պոպոք ա ջարդելու:


Ես էլ էնքան երջանիկ եմ, որ չկամ ֆեյսբուքում ու լուրեր էլ կողքից-կշտից եմ իմանում ընդամենը։ Լիքը անիմաստ ու զզվելի վերլուծություններից էլ հեռու եմ։ 
Չգիտեմ ոնց, բայց առաջինը պետք է էդ պաթոսն ու կեղծ բարեպաշտությունը մի ձև արմատախիլ անել դասատուների միջից, հետո նոր առարկաների մասին մտածել, ասենք չպիտի էլի էդ վեհամբարձ տոնն ու իրենց սուբյեկտիվ հայրենասիրական պատկերացումները տեղ գտնեն էնտեղ, որտեղ միայն գիտելիքը պիտի տեղ ունենա։

----------

Աթեիստ (03.08.2020), Տրիբուն (03.08.2020)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Հայաստանում դասատուները ակրեդիտացիա, վերապատրաստում, բան, չե՞ն անցնում:


Դա ի՞նչ ա։  :Rolleyes: 
Վերապատրաստում անցնելիս կլինեն, բայց քո ասածն ու էն ինչ տեղի ա ունենում իրենց մոտ երևի շատ տարբեր ա։ ։D

----------

Varzor (03.08.2020), Աթեիստ (03.08.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես էլ էնքան երջանիկ եմ, որ չկամ ֆեյսբուքում ու լուրեր էլ կողքից-կշտից եմ իմանում ընդամենը։ Լիքը անիմաստ ու զզվելի վերլուծություններից էլ հեռու եմ։ 
> Չգիտեմ ոնց, բայց առաջինը պետք է էդ պաթոսն ու կեղծ բարեպաշտությունը մի ձև արմատախիլ անել դասատուների միջից, հետո նոր առարկաների մասին մտածել, ասենք չպիտի էլի էդ վեհամբարձ տոնն ու իրենց սուբյեկտիվ հայրենասիրական պատկերացումները տեղ գտնեն էնտեղ, որտեղ միայն գիտելիքը պիտի տեղ ունենա։


Դե էդ կեղծ բարեպաշտությունը իրականում սեփական շահերը պաշտանելու միակ արգումենտն է՝ անորակ մանկավարժությունը չի ուզում տեղը հեշտ զիջել, զարգացողներին և կրթվողներին ճանապարհ բացել։
Ի դեպ, էդ երևույթը մենակ դպրոցում չի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ճիշտ պատասխանը՝ 5 տարեկան 8 ամսական
> 
> Բլեյանը կրթկան լորտում հակասական կերպար է, ես թեմայում չեմ անդրադառնա։
> Խոսքը շուտ կամ ուշ ծանոթանալու մասին չէ, բանականաբար ամեն երեխայի համար անհատական է։
> Խոսքը ծրագրի բովանդակության և մասնագետների մասին է։ Այ հենց հիմնական խնդիրը նորմալ վերահսկելն է։ Ծնողների մեծ մասը չունի անհրաժեշտ գիտելիքներն ու փորձը։
> Հազարավոր ծնողներ այսօր խնդիր ունեն իրենց երեխաների համակարգիչային և ինտերնետային կախվածության հետ։


Այսինքն, եթե ծնողները համակարգիչը չգիտեն ինչ ա, երեխեքն էլ պիտի չիմանան։

----------

Աթեիստ (03.08.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Այսինքն, եթե ծնողները համակարգիչը չգիտեն ինչ ա, երեխեքն էլ պիտի չիմանան։


Չէ է, սխալ ես հասկանում։
Ծնողների մեծ մասը ունեն գոնե տարրական կրթություն և գոնե էդ հարցերում իրենց զավակներին կարողանում են քիչ թե շատ վերահսկել։

1․ Երեխեքին համակարգչից օգտվելիս որոշակի վերահսկողություն և սահմանափակումներ են պետք։ Գաղտնիք չեմ ասի, որ ամեն ինչ չի, որ երեխաներին պիտի հասանելի լինի։
2․ Շատ երեխաների մոտ լուրջ կախվածություն է առաջանում։ Հաև հոգեբանական խնդիրներ են լինում, կապված վիրուալ աշխարհի հեշտ և "կառավարելի" լինելու հետ։

Համակարգիչն ընդամենը իր է՝ գործիք, խաղալիք, աքսեսուար և այլն։ Բայց էդ իրն ինչպես կիրառել և վերահսկել ծնողների մեծ մասը տեղյակ չեն։
Ըստ այդմ, առաջին հերթին ծնողներին է պետք կրթել։
Վիշապը օրինակ գրել էր "ինտերնետի բովանդակությունն ու ժամերը կառավարելու" հնրավորության մասին։ Քանի՞ հոգի գիտի թե դա ինչ է և ինչով են ուտում։

Արդյոք ճիշտ չի, որ "լիկբեզ" կորսերը ծնողներից սկսեն, հետո նոր անցնեն երեխաներին։ Թե՞ հույսները դրել են, որ էս սերունդը իր գիտելիքները հաջորդի հարցում կկիրառի  :Smile: 

Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ շատ ծնողների համար էլ համակարգիչն ու խելախոսն ուղղակի անգնահատելի միջոց են երեխեքից գլուծներն ազատելու և նրանցով չզբաղվելու։ Բայց դե էդ ոնց որ ուրիշ թեմա է։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չէ է, սխալ ես հասկանում։
> Ծնողների մեծ մասը ունեն գոնե տարրական կրթություն և գոնե էդ հարցերում իրենց զավակներին կարողանում են քիչ թե շատ վերահսկել։
> 
> 1․ Երեխեքին համակարգչից օգտվելիս որոշակի վերահսկողություն և սահմանափակումներ են պետք։ Գաղտնիք չեմ ասի, որ ամեն ինչ չի, որ երեխաներին պիտի հասանելի լինի։
> 2․ Շատ երեխաների մոտ լուրջ կախվածություն է առաջանում։ Հաև հոգեբանական խնդիրներ են լինում, կապված վիրուալ աշխարհի հեշտ և "կառավարելի" լինելու հետ։
> 
> Համակարգիչն ընդամենը իր է՝ գործիք, խաղալիք, աքսեսուար և այլն։ Բայց էդ իրն ինչպես կիրառել և վերահսկել ծնողների մեծ մասը տեղյակ չեն։
> Ըստ այդմ, առաջին հերթին ծնողներին է պետք կրթել։
> Վիշապը օրինակ գրել էր "ինտերնետի բովանդակությունն ու ժամերը կառավարելու" հնրավորության մասին։ Քանի՞ հոգի գիտի թե դա ինչ է և ինչով են ուտում։
> ...


Դրա համար էդ ծնողները երեխաներին բերում են Բլեյանի դպրոց, որտեղ երեխաները կոմպից օգտվում են ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ նպատակներով։
Տանն էլ ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ հանձնարարություններ են տալիս, ու ծնողը կարա երեխային կոմպին մոտիկ թողնի ՄԻԱՅՆ էդ առաջադրանքները կատարելու համար։
Համ ինքը ահագին բան կսովորի երեխայից, համ էլ երեխան չի մտնի նենց տեղեր, որտեղ պետք չի։

----------

Տրիբուն (04.08.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Դրա համար էդ ծնողները երեխաներին բերում են Բլեյանի դպրոց, որտեղ երեխաները կոմպից օգտվում են ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ նպատակներով։
> Տանն էլ ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ հանձնարարություններ են տալիս, ու ծնողը կարա երեխային կոմպին մոտիկ թողնի ՄԻԱՅՆ էդ առաջադրանքները կատարելու համար։
> Համ ինքը ահագին բան կսովորի երեխայից, համ էլ երեխան չի մտնի նենց տեղեր, որտեղ պետք չի։


Ապեր, մենք խոսում ենք պետական դպրոցների և դրանց ծրագրերի մասին։ Երեխաների բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը հաճախում է պետական դպրոցներ։ Դե սահմնադրական իրավունքի մասին կարիք էլ չկա հիշեցնելու  :Smile: 
Իմ երեխաներն էլ պետական դպրոց չեն հաճախում, բայց դե հո կղզիացված չենք ապրում։
Ի դեպ, եթե Բլեյանի դպրոցի ծրագիրն այդքան լավն է և արդյունավետ (անձամբ շատ ծանոթներ ունեմ որ գոհ են), ապա ինչու՞ դա չեն վերցնում որպես հիմք և պետական դպրոցներում կիրառեն։ Եթե արդեն կա լավ և փորձված ծրագիր, ինչու՞ են նորն ու չփորձվածը ուզում հորինել։ Էս հարցս հռետորական էր, քանզի պատասխանը գիտեմ։

Վերջին նախադասությանդ հետ առավելապես համաձայն չեմ, բայց դե դա էս թեմայի հարցը չի։

Հ․Գ․
Բլեյանին էլ ձեռնտու չէ, որ իր դպրոցի ծրագիրը գոնե մոտավոր վերցնեն՝ եզակիությունը և պահանջարկը կկորցնի, գործին կխփեն  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Եթե ուզում ես հաղթել մի ժողովրդին, գրիր նրա պատմության դասագրքերը: Տեսեք, փաստորեն, մինչ մենք սահման ենք պահում զենքը ձեռքներիս, գաղափարական և մտավորական դիվերսանտները ուզում են մտնել մեր դասագրքերը և... գրել դրանք: Սա գրողները ՊԱՏՐԱՎՈՐ են մեկնաբանել և ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆ տալ: Նայեք և լսեք, ուղղակի...

Անընդունելի է, մեղմ եմ ասում, ով ուզում է սա արած լինի:

----------

Varzor (05.08.2020), Գաղթական (09.08.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս, եթե դեռ չեք հասցրել տեսնել.

Հ.Գ. Թե բա՝ սկսենք երեխեքին կիբերանվտանգություն սովորացնելուց )))

----------

Varzor (05.08.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Էս, եթե դեռ չեք հասցրել տեսնել.
> 
> Հ.Գ. Թե բա՝ սկսենք երեխեքին կիբերանվտանգություն սովորացնելուց )))
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Ապեր, ԱԳՆ ստորաբաժանումներից մեկի ղեկավարը արդեն երկու տարուց ավել (դեռ նախորդ իշխանությունների ժամանակվանից) փորձում է առաջ քաշել և մասնագետների ջանքերով մշակել ՀՀ Տեղեկատվական և կիբեր անվտանգության համապարփակ և միասնական քաղաքականությունն ու ծրագիրը։ Ընդ որում, դեռ նախորդ իշխանությունների ժամանակ, կազմվել էր նախագիծը և նախնական հավանականության արժանացել։ Արդեն սկսել էին տարբեր մասնագենտերի հավաքագրումը, մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ նույնիսկ անվճար պատրաստ էին համագործակցել։ Բայց արդեն 2 տարուց ավել է որևէ առաջընթաց չկա։
Չեմ ուզում որևէ կոշտ որակում տալ, բայց որևէ օբյեկտիվ արդարացում էլ չեմ կարողանում գտնել նման վերաբերմունքին և գործելակերպին։

Տարիներ առաջ ենք առաջարկել պետական համակարգերը կենտրոնացնել արդի տվյալների կենտրոնում և ապահովել բարձր անընդհատության և բազմաշերտ պաշտպանության համակարգ։
Հասկանալի, բայց անընդունելի պատճառներով դա չէր արվում՝ ամեն մի պետական մարմին յուրովի լուծում էր իր խնդիրը ահռելի գումարների փոշիացման և յուրացման մեթոդներով։

Ներկայումս իրավիճակը գրեթե չի շտկվել։ Բա ո՞նց ենք անելու ․․․

----------

Գաղթական (05.08.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (07.08.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե ուզում ես հաղթել մի ժողովրդին, գրիր նրա պատմության դասագրքերը: Տեսեք, փաստորեն, մինչ մենք սահման ենք պահում զենքը ձեռքներիս, գաղափարական և մտավորական դիվերսանտները ուզում են մտնել մեր դասագրքերը և... գրել դրանք: Սա գրողները ՊԱՏՐԱՎՈՐ են մեկնաբանել և ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆ տալ: Նայեք և լսեք, ուղղակի...
> 
> Անընդունելի է, մեղմ եմ ասում, ով ուզում է սա արած լինի: 
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


ԻՀԿ Արտակ Մովսիսյանի կողմից կատարված նման հանգամանալից բացահայտումից հետո ԱԱԾ-ն պիտի մի փոքր նահանջի իր "էլիտար քաղմասի" դերից և բառացիորեն լինի ԱԱԾ՝ ստուգեն այդ մասնակիցների ծախված լինել կամ չլինելը (ես որ չեմ կասկածում, որ մարդիկ ուղղակի փող են աշխատել, միգուցե առանց հեռուն նայելու)։


Հ․Գ․
ՀՀ պետական կառույցները ներկայացնող որևէ անձ, ինչ պաշտոնի ուզում է լինի, իրավունք չունի որևէ ասպարեզում կասկածի տակ առնելու, հերքելու կամ քննադատելու ՀՀ կողմից գործող հակառակորդի հասցեին հնչած որևէ պաշտոնական, թեկուզ և իր "իրականությանը" անհամապատասխան թվացող տեսակետներն ու հայտարարությունները։
Իսկ եթե նման բան անում է կամ նույնիսկ արել է նախկինում, երբ չի հանդիսացել պետական ծառայող, ապա իրավունք չունի մնալ կամ դառնալ պետական ծառայող։

----------

Lion (05.08.2020)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Աստվածնե՜ր, Գաղթականի դրածը հաստատվեց քիչ ա, հիմա էլ էն արթուր-ալեն թեման։
Ես կգժվեմ, փաստորեն ցանկացած մեկը էս երկրում կարող է ոստիկանության ձայնագրություն ու տեսնայութ ձեռք բերի ուրիշի ու հրապարակի։ Չգիտեմ արդեն տեսել եք թե չէ, էն սլիվը Դանիելյան Արթուրի կազմակերպած, բայց եթե վաղը մարդիկ չպատժվեն ցուցադրաբար ու շատ խիստ, կնշանակի, որ մենք պետություն չունենք, ու ով ուզի մեզանից ցանկացածի պահով կարող է  ինֆո վերցնի ու տարածի ոստիկանությունից կամ ԱԱԾից։

----------

Varzor (06.08.2020), Հայկօ (06.08.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթականի դրածը հաստատվեց քիչ ա,


Հա՞ որ:
Մի 11ժ առաջ ասեցին դեռ չենք կարողանում պարզել.







> Ես կգժվեմ, փաստորեն ցանկացած մեկը էս երկրում կարող է ոստիկանության ձայնագրություն ու տեսնայութ ձեռք բերի ուրիշի ու հրապարակի։ Չգիտեմ արդեն տեսել եք թե չէ, էն սլիվը Դանիելյան Արթուրի կազմակերպած, բայց եթե վաղը մարդիկ չպատժվեն ցուցադրաբար ու շատ խիստ, կնշանակի, որ մենք պետություն չունենք, ու ով ուզի մեզանից ցանկացածի պահով կարող է  ինֆո վերցնի ու տարածի ոստիկանությունից կամ ԱԱԾից։


«Ցուցադրաբար ու շատ խիստ»
Քերի ջան, իրենց հենց էդ էլ պետք ա՝ հնչեղության ու տարածման համար..
Իսկ ծառայողական հետաքննություն, կարծում եմ, հաստատ կլինի:

----------

Varzor (06.08.2020)

----------


## Lion

Առկա խնդիրների մասին՝ կրթական չափորոշիչներ և Ամուլսար...

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Հա՞ որ:
> Մի 11ժ առաջ ասեցին դեռ չենք կարողանում պարզել.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> «Ցուցադրաբար ու շատ խիստ»
> ...


Թքած իրենց ուզածի վրա ու առհասարակ իրանց, ասածս էն ա, որ կոնկրետ ոստիկանության կամ ԱԱԾի աշխատող պիտի պատժվի շատ խիստ, որ իմանան ուրիշի մասին տեսանյութ կամ ձայնագրություն տարածելն ինչ ա։ 
Որ էսօր միշիկենց են տալիս, վաղը պետական գաղտնիքն ադրբեջանին կտան։

Отправлено с моего SM-J701F через Tapatalk

----------


## Գաղթական

> Թքած իրենց ուզածի վրա ու առհասարակ իրանց, ասածս էն ա, որ կոնկրետ ոստիկանության կամ ԱԱԾի աշխատող պիտի պատժվի շատ խիստ, որ իմանան ուրիշի մասին տեսանյութ կամ ձայնագրություն տարածելն ինչ ա։ 
> Որ էսօր միշիկենց են տալիս, վաղը պետական գաղտնիքն ադրբեջանին կտան։
> 
> Отправлено с моего SM-J701F через Tapatalk


Զայրույթդ արդարացված ա իհարկե:
Բայց պետք ա հետաքննություն լինի, որն էլ կտա որոշ հարցերի պատասխաններ:

Օրինակ կարող է պարզվել, որ հեչ էլ արտահոսք չի եղել ոստիկանությունից ու տեսանյութն իրենց ձեռքին է հայտնվել մի օբյեկտի տիրոջ մոտից, որի մոտ ամրացված էր տեսախցիկը:

Հետաքրքիր ա՝ քրգործով էդ տեսանյութերն առգրավված եղել են, թե ոչ..

----------


## Lion

*Սերժ Սարգսյանի ակտիվությունը հակահարձակման սկիզբ է, Փաշինյանի իշխանությունը թուլացել է, և իրենք արդեն գտնում են, որ ժամանակն է գործել. Վերլուծաբան*

«Մեդիալաբի» հարցերին պատասխանել է ռազմաքաղաքական վերլուծաբան, փորձագետ Մհեր Հակոբյանը

*– Պարոն Հակոբյան, Սերժ Սարգսյանը խոսեց ապրիլյան պատերազմի մասին։ Անդրադառնալով տարածքների կորստի մասին հարցին՝ նա ասում է՝ ոչ թե 800 հա տարածք է կորցրել հայկական կողմը, այլ 400 հա։ Իրականում որքա՞ն է եղել մեր տարածքային կորուստը, և ի՞նչ նպատակ ունեն Սերժ Սարգսյանի հայտարարությունները։*

– Վերջերս մենք փորձագետներով մի փոքր ուսումնասիրություն իրականացրեցինք և հանգեցինք այն կարծիքին, որ իրականությունը ինչ-որ տեղ մեջտեղում է։ Ես հաշվեցի՝ մեր տարածքային կորուստը կազմում է հյուսիսում 456 հա, հարավում՝ 235 հա։ Այսինքն՝ ընդհանուր մեր տարածքային կորուստը *691 հա։* 

Արբանյակային քարտեզներն արդեն ինտերնետում կան։ Այսինքն՝ այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ, որ 800 հա տարածք ենք կորցրել։ Այստեղ ի՞նչն է խնդիրը՝ հաշվարկի մեթոդիկա կա, այդ 800 հեկտարը մեջտեղ ընկավ այն թեժ օրերին, երբ աչքաչափով էին հաշվում, արբանյակային քարտեզները չկային։

Ես լսել եմ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հարցազրույցը, նաև իրենց հայտնի ֆիլմն եմ դիտել, որը մոտ 2 ամիս առաջ ցուցադրեցին։ Սկզբունքորեն համաձայն եմ, որ *ապրիլյան պատերազմում մենք հաղթել ենք*։ Բայց ես նաև պնդում եմ մի բան, որը Սերժ Սարգսյանն ու իր թիմը չեն ասում։ 

Ես պնդում եմ, որ քաղաքական որոշման հետևանքով *ռազմական հաղթանակն արժեզրկվեց։* 

Իրենք ասում են՝ հաղթել ենք, ես ասում եմ՝ բանակը հաղթել է, բայց քաղաքական որոշման հետևանքով ռազմական հաղթանակն արժեզրկվեց։ Հաղթանակ կոչվածն ըստ էության երեք մակարդակում է՝ մարտավարական, ռազմավարական և քաղաքական։

Դու պետք է մարտավարական մակարդակում հարվածը հետ մղես, ռազմավարական մակարդակում իրավիճակը քո օգտին փոխես և այդ երկրորդ մակարդակն ամրապնդես քաղաքականապես։ 

_Մենք այդ երրորդ մակարդակը չապահովեցինք,_ բայց անարդար կլինի մեր քաջարի բանակի նկատմամբ, եթե ասենք, որ չհաղթեցինք։ Մեզ մոտ քաղաքականապես չամրապնդվեց այդ ձեռքբերումը։

Անդրադառնալով հեկտարներին՝ պարոն Սարգսյանն ակնհայտ քիչ է ասում։ Անգամ փոքր լրագրողական հետաքննության արդյունքում հնարավոր է պարզել, թե որքան տարածք ենք կորցրել։ 

Մեր քաղաքական գործիչները հաճախ այնքան միամիտ թեզեր են առաջ քաշում, իրենք դեռևս 90-ականների ոգով են առաջնորդվում, իրենց թվում է, թե այդ ամենը հնարավոր չէ ստուգել։ Բայց տեխնիկայի զարգացման այս պայմաններում շատ արագ հնարավոր է պարզել ճշմարտությունը։

*– Ո՞րն է նպատակը, որ նա ավելի քիչ է փորձում ներկայացնել տարածքային կորուստները։*

– Նպատակը, բնականաբար, քաղաքական է, այսինքն՝ բացասականը փոքրացնել։ Ինձ նաև դուր չեկավ, որ զոհերի վերաբերյալ համառորեն պտտում են 75 թիվը։ Նախքան այդ հայտնի ֆիլմը 93 կամ մոտ 100 զոհի մասին էր խոսվում։ Եվ ստացվում է, որ 75 թիվը մեջբերելով՝ նրանք արդար չեն մոտ 25 զոհի հանդեպ։ 

Ընդ որում, այս հարցում դարձյալ ոչ ազնիվ ձևով մանիպուլյացիա է արվում, կիրառվում է սովետական հին մեթոդ։ Եթե դու նման հայտարարություն ես անում, *պետք է հիմնավորես։* 

Քանի որ իրենք երկար տարիներ իշխանություն են եղել, սովոր են մի բան ասել, իսկ դեմ գնալ չհամարձակվողները ուրախ ծափահարում են, և իրենց թվում է, թե անցավ։ 

Բայց քանի որ իրենց ստատուսը փոխվել է, ծափահարողները քիչ են, դրան գումարած՝ ինֆորմացիոն դարաշրջան է, դա չի անցնում։ Եթե ասում են՝ 75 զոհ է եղել, պետք է տրամաբանական բացատրություն տան, օրինակ՝ ասեն, որ այլ մեթոդով են հաշվարկն իրականացրել։ 

Ես հակված եմ հիմք ընդունել պաշտպանության նախարարության պաշտոնական թվերը, ըստ որի՝ 93 կամ մոտ 100 զոհ ունեինք։ Այսինքն՝ ազնիվ պետք է լինել, ժողովրդին չպետք է հիմարի տեղ դնել։

*– Հնարավորություն կա՞ր հետ բերելու այդ տարածքները, թե՞ դա այդքան էլ էական չէ։ Օրինակ՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ասում է, որ իր համար այն ժամանակ ավելի կարևոր էին զինվորների անվտանգությունն ու կյանքը։*

– Ես կարծում եմ, որ այդ օրերին հնարավորություն կար այդ տարածքները հետ վերցնելու, մի բան էլ ավելի։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ պետք էր կռիվը շարունակել, նույնիսկ եթե մենք 20 կամ 30 զոհ ավելի տայինք։ 

Բայց դա քաղաքական առումով կամրապնդեր մեր հաղթանակը, երկրորդ՝ թշնամին այնպիսի վնաս կկրեր, որ հետո գուցե ավելի մեծ խաղաղություն լիներ։ 

*Այսպես թե այնպես, մենք այդ զոհերը հետագայում տվեցինք,* որովհետև մինչև ապրիլի վերջ լարվածությունը կար։ Բայց մյուս կողմից՝ կարող են պտտվել ու ասել՝ բա որ քո տղա՞ն լիներ այդ զոհերի մեջ, և այստեղ մարդկայնությունը մեծապես լռեցնում է քեզ։

Այսինքն՝ այստեղ պետք է անել ռազմաքաղաքական և մարդկային վերլուծություն, որոնք հաճախ իրար դեմ են դուրս գալիս։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ պետք էր գոնե այդ տարածքները հետ բերել, մի բան էլ ավելի, քաղաքական առումով ամրապնդել հաղթանակը։ 

Եվ արդյունքում այսօր մենք չէինք նստի ու հարցնեինք՝ 2016 թվականին մենք հաղթեցի՞նք, թե՞ ոչ։ Տավուշյան սրացումները օրինակ բերենք. ադրբեջանցիների մոտ կար զգացողություն, որ իրենք հաղթել են, մի հատ էլ պետք է փորձեն։

*Տավուշում մեր վերջին զոհերը կարող էին չլինել։* Ինչքան ես հասկացել եմ ՊՆ-ի հետ շփումների արդյունքում, այն ժամանակ ֆիզիկապես մերոնք ի վիճակի էին այդ անել, թեև ռազմական գործողությունները միշտ սկզբունքորեն անկանխատեսելի են։ 

Բայց մենք պատրաստ էինք դրան, օրինակ՝ տվյալներ կային, որ Ադրբեջանում զորքերի որոշակի կառավարման խնդիրներ էին արդեն առաջացել, խուճապային տրամադրություններ էին։ Հիմա արդեն այդ դիրքերն անիմաստ է հետ բերել, որովհետև դու կլինես նորից պատերազմ սկսող։ Երկրորդ՝ ինչքան հասկանում եմ, շատ ուժեղ ամրացված են այդ դիրքերը։ Եթե անելու ենք մի բան, ավելի լավ է այլ հատվածներում փորձենք այլ բան գրավել դրա փոխարեն։

*– Ապրիլյան պատերազմի հարցով Ազգային ժողովի քննիչ հանձնաժողովն աշնանն արդեն զեկույց պետք է ներկայացնի խորհրդարանի դատին։ Այս ամիսների աշխատանքն ի՞նչ ցույց տվեց, այդ հանձնաժողովը հասցրե՞ց էական բացահայտումներ կատարել։*

– Քննիչ հանձնաժողովի աշխատանքը մի քանի աստիճանով դիտարկենք։ Այդ հանձնաժողովն ուներ *քաղաքական և իրավական բաղադրիչ, նաև հոգեբանական բաղադրիչ։* 

Ինքն ամենից առաջ ստեղծվեց՝ քաղաքական բաղադրիչին տուրք տալով, այսինքն՝ մարդիկ ուզեցին նախկինների վրա ևս մեկ մեղք հաստատել։ Ինչպես հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման ժամանակ, հիմա առավել ևս պնդում եմ, որ դա քաղաքական սխալ էր։ 

Այն ժամանակ անհիմն միֆեր էին շրջանառվում, որ տանկերի բաքերի մեջ ջուր է եղել, զինվորները խոտ են կերել, բահով են կռվել և այլն։ Դրանք դրվեցին շրջանառության մեջ, ու քանի որ ժողովուրդը այն ժամանակվա իշխանություններին չէր վստահում, այդ միֆերը տարածվեցին։ 

Եվ իշխանությունները, փորձելով այդ միֆերին իրավական ամրապնդում տալ, արդյունքում հանձնաժողովի առումով ստացան *քաղաքական ֆիասկո։* Այսինքն՝ քաղաքական հաշվարկի առումով դա սխալ էր։

Բայց, մյուս կողմից, ես գոհ եմ, որ այդ հանձնաժողովն ստեղծվեց, որովհետև եթե դա չլիներ, ինչպես Պապ թագավորի սպանության դեպքում, 1000 տարի էլ անցներ, ասելու էին՝ տանկերի բաքերի մեջ ջուր է եղել։

Ես գոհ եմ, որ ճշմարտությունը բացահայտվեց, իսկ քաղաքական առումով գործող իշխանությունը վնաս կրեց, նախկին իշխանություններն էլ ասացին՝ է՞ս չէր ձեր ուզածը, ստացա՞ք։

Եվ Սերժ Սարգսյանի այդ ինքնավստահությունը նաև այդ քաղաքական առումով ֆիասկոյի արդյունքն է։ Իսկ իրավական առումով, ես կարծում եմ, այդ զեկույցը ոչ մի հետևանք չի ունենա։

*– Իսկ հնարավո՞ր է՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանը նախքան այդ հանձնաժողովի զեկույցի հրապարակումը նման հայտարարություններով փորձում է հանրության մոտ տրամադրություններ փոխել։*

– Ոչ, ես համաձայն չեմ այդ տեսակետին, որովհետև եթե ես իմ մակարդակում այսքան գիտեմ, ուրեմն ինքն էլ գիտի, որ զեկույցն ի վնաս իրենց չի լինելու։ Այդ հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Անդրանիկ Քոչարյանը դեռ ամիսներ առաջ ասաց՝ վառելիքի հարցը փակ է։

*– Այսինքն՝ դուք կարծում եք՝ այս հանձնաժողովի աշխատանքի արդյունքում պատասխանատվություն չի՞ լինի։*

– *Իհարկե ոչ։* Սերժ Սարգսյանի այս ակտիվությունը ես գնահատում եմ որպես քաղաքական հակահարձակման սկիզբ։ Այսինքն՝ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի իշխանությունը թուլացել է, որոշակի վարկանիշ է կորցրել, և իրենք արդեն գտնում են, որ ժամանակն է գործել։ Եվ սա այդ հակահարձակման սկիզբն է։ 

*Մարդիկ գնում են ռևանշի։* 

Իրենք քաղաքական մակարդակում մեր բանակի այդ փառահեղ հաղթանակը մսխեցին՝ հանուն քաղաքական դիվիդենդի, հանուն նրա, որ քաղաքական խաղատախտակի վրա ոչ մի բան չփոխվի։ 

Այդ պահին պարոն Սարգսյանը չուզեց ոչ մի բան փոխել, ապրիլյան պատերազմն իր համար քաղաքական անակնկալ էր, դրա համար ինքը շատ արագ վերջացրեց։

*Ռոզա Հովհաննիսյան*

----------

Varzor (11.08.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Լիոն ջան,

Սաղ լավ ես ասում, բացի, ԻՀԿ, 2 բանից․
"գրավել" բառը պիտի ճօգտագործես, երբ խոսում ես ՀՀ կամ ԼՂՀ զինված ուժերի գործողությունների մասին
ՍՍ կողմից որևէ հակահարձակում կամ ռևանշի սկիզբ չեմ տեսնում՝ հերթական ջուրծեծոցին է։

----------


## Lion

Ռևանշի պահով՝ տեսնենք, ես կարծում եմ հակահարձակում է սկսվել: 

Գրավել, ազատագրել՝ այո, ճիշտ ես, բաց սկզբունքորեն իմաստ չեմ տեսնում նման նրբությունների հետևել...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռևանշի պահով՝ տեսնենք, ես կարծում եմ հակահարձակում ...


Հակահարձակում լինում ա ի պատասխան հարձակման: Իսկ էտ ոչխարների վրա ոչ մեկ չի հարձակվել: Իրանք իրանցով իրանց պատկանող լրատվամիջոցներով տկարամտություններ են դուրս տալիս, որը ոչ մի իրան հարգող մարդ լուրջ չի ընդունում: 

Բայց դու պրոբլեմ չունես, մարգարե ջան, կարաս համ լուրջ ընդունես, համ էլ մասնակցես էտ հակահարձակմանը: Հենա, հավաքների արգելքը հանեցին, հեսա Սերժը, սադիստը, Վանեցյանը, դաշնակները ու դոդը միասին կարան իրանց բազմահազար աջակիցներին հանեն փողոց ու արտահերթ ընտրությունների հասնեն:

----------

Varzor (14.08.2020), Աթեիստ (13.08.2020), Արէա (12.08.2020)

----------


## Lion

Իր թերություններով հանդերձ ես ասել եմ և կասեմ՝ Նիկոլն ընտրված է, այլ հարց է, որ երկրորդ անգամ նա չի ընտրվի: Հարձակումը՝ նկատի ունեի 2018 թ-ի իշխանափոխությունը: Դրան ի պատասխան էլ հենց՝ հակահարձակում...

Ի՞նչ ասեմ՝ թող նիկոլենք շարունակեն նեղացնել մարդկանց՝ նեղացնելով իրենց սոցիալական աջակցության բազան և հույսները դնելով միայն նրա վրա, որ մարդիկ ատում են նախկիններին: Թող շարունաեն՝ վերջը լավ լինի...

----------


## Varzor

> Իր թերություններով հանդերձ ես ասել եմ և կասեմ՝ Նիկոլն ընտրված է, այլ հարց է, որ երկրորդ անգամ նա չի ընտրվի: Հարձակումը՝ նկատի ունեի 2018 թ-ի իշխանափոխությունը: Դրան ի պատասխան էլ հենց՝ հակահարձակում...
> 
> Ի՞նչ ասեմ՝ թող նիկոլենք շարունակեն նեղացնել մարդկանց՝ նեղացնելով իրենց սոցիալական աջակցության բազան և հույսները դնելով միայն նրա վրա, որ մարդիկ ատում են նախկիններին: Թող շարունաեն՝ վերջը լավ լինի...


Լիոն ջան, էդ նեղացնելը ո՞րն է։ Սցիալական աջակցությունն ախր անվերջ ու անսահմանափակ չի կարող լինել՝ բյուջեն Դանայան տակառը չէ։ Ու հաշվի առ, որ ռազմական մասով ռեզերվներ պահպանելն անհրաժեշտ է։ Սա որ գոնե դու պիտի հասկանաս և ընդունես։ Կոպիտ ասած սոված էլ կմնանք, բայց բանակը պիտի պահենք։
Ասեմ ավելին, եթե բոլոր սահմանափակումները հանեն, միևնույն է դրանից վիճակը շատ չի լավանա, քանզի մնացած աշխարհի մեծ մասը դեռ փակ է։

Այս պահին կարևորը այն չէ, թե Փաշինյանը նորից կընտրվի կամ չի ընտրվի։ Ու ոնց որ իր գորողություններից էլ է դա երևում՝ ոչ մի կերպ չի փորձում պետական ռեսուրսների և անվտանգության հաշվին ընտրողներին հաճոյանալ։

Ու ՍՍ արածը հեչ հակահարձակում չէ՝ անհամարժեք է։ Ավելի շատ նման է ուղղակի հարևանի բակից անցորդների վրա հաչելուն (ում դուր չեկավ կոպիտ ալեգորիան՝ նորեն համեցեք  :Hi: )
Հակահարձակումը այն կլիներ, որ ասենք գնար հասներ Գյումրի ու այնտեղից քայլելով ու մարդ հավաքելով գար  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.08.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, «սոցիալական աջակցության բազա» ասելով ես նկատի չունեի միայն այն դեպքերը, երբ փող է բաժանվում: Օրինակ, իր ԿԳՄՍ գործողությունները իրենից հետ վանեցին ազգային որոշ շրջանակների, բալային համակարգն ու պետական տուրքի սահմանումը ՃՈ գործերի համար հիասթափեցրին վարորդներին, Ամուլսարի հետ կապված անորոշությունը՝ բնապահպաններին, դատաիրավական բարեփոխումների չանելը՝ արևմտամետներին ու սորոսականներին և այլն: Ավելին, բացառությամբ անմիջականորեն իր իշխանության մեջ գտնվող և դրանից օգտվող մդրակնցից, այժմ դժվար է հստակորեն նշել սոցիալական մի շերտ կամ խավ, որը, զուտ իր շահերից ելնելով, միանշանակ կաջակցի նրան: Հենց սա է սոցիալական աջակցության բազայի նեղացումը՝ սա ընդունենք որպես հասարակագիտական վերլուծություն:

Իրապես միակ բանը որ կարող է հասարակության լայն շերտերին ստիպել աջակցել Նիկոլին, դա վախն է նախկինների վերադարձից: Ի պատասխան սրա, սակայն, նախկինները ևս շատ խորամանկ են վարվում՝ համենննայն դեպս գոնե հայտարարությունների մակարդակում, իսկ իրականում նաև՝ փաստացի, հրաժարվելով նախկին ադիոզ դեմքերին առաջ բերելու ծրագրից՝ Սերժ, Քոչարյան և այլն: Սա, եթե այսպես արվեց, նախկինների նկատմամբ վախը չի հաջողվի որպես իրական ներկայացնել, իսկ արդյունքում էլ Նիկոլից նեղացած շատ շատերը ձայները կտան շատ ուրիշ ուժերի: Արդյունքում հաջորդ պառլաենտում շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ Նիկոլը չի կարողանա միանձնյա իրենն անցկացնել՝ ընտրվել: Պետք կլինի դաշինք, սակայն նա, ինչպես ասվեց, շատերին է նեղացրել և շատերը կգերադասեն միավորվել, իրեն տապալել, հետո իրենց միջից մեկին ընտրել, քան դաշնակցել Նիկոլին:

Սա կլինի Իմ քայլի քաղաքական իշխանության վերջը, որը վրա կհասնի այն ժամանակ, երբ կլինի ԱԺ հերթական կամ արտահերթ ընտրություն: Հիշենք այս պոստը  :Smile:

----------


## Յոհաննես

էն բրիտանացի բտ-ն(չնայած բրիտանիան ինքը իրանով բտ բանա) էլի մեյդանա ընկել

----------

Varzor (15.08.2020), Բարեկամ (16.08.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հիշենք այս պոստը


..և 15վրկ լռությամբ հարգենք հիշատակը..

----------

Lion (14.08.2020), Ներսես_AM (14.08.2020), Տրիբուն (14.08.2020)

----------


## Lion

Կհիշացնեմ ես քեզ այս պոստը մի օր, Գաղթական ախպեր  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կհիշացնեմ ես քեզ այս պոստը մի օր, Գաղթական ախպեր


Ապեր, քո սաաաաղ գրածներից հավիտյանս հիշվելույա Ապոպ Հայկազունը և էկզոտիկ կենդանաբանական այգին  :Smile:  Նենց որ, քո մասին պատմական հիշողությունը երաշխավորված ա: 

Բայց մի բան ասա, քանի մարգարեով եք էտ ձեր երազանքի սցենարը մշակել. Երեմիան, Եղիան, Դանիելը, Վանեցյանը ու դու, թե՞ սկզբում դու, նոր մնացածը:

Ու ո՞նց ա արտահերթ ընտրությունը էս մարգարեության մեջ համ էլ նավսյակի հերթական դառնում: 

Լիոն ջան, դու սենց դեպուտատ չես դառնա  Վատ շրջապատ ես ընկել

----------


## Lion

Սենսեյ, Քոչարյանը նստած է՞: Հիշեցնե՞մ պոստոս, թե՞ չէ: Քո չսիրած ֆեյսբուքում մեր հարազատ Չուկը բողոքում է, թե Քոչարյանի դատը չի սկսվում: Յա, իրո՞ք, կասեի դասականի պես: Էդ որ ինձ նման իրավաբանն ասում էր, տենց է լինելու, ուրիշ կերպ մոտեցեք հարցին, գրեթե դավաճան հաԳահեղափոխական սարքեցիք, հիմա խոփները քարին է դեմ առել, բողոքում են: Դու դեռ սպասիր, սա սկիզբն է, աշնանն ավելի թեժ է լինելու, իսկ մյուս տարի էլ ավելի կթեժանա...

----------

Varzor (15.08.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ապեր, «սոցիալական աջակցության բազա» ասելով ես նկատի չունեի միայն այն դեպքերը, երբ փող է բաժանվում: Օրինակ, իր ԿԳՄՍ գործողությունները իրենից հետ վանեցին ազգային որոշ շրջանակների, բալային համակարգն ու պետական տուրքի սահմանումը ՃՈ գործերի համար հիասթափեցրին վարորդներին, Ամուլսարի հետ կապված անորոշությունը՝ բնապահպաններին, դատաիրավական բարեփոխումների չանելը՝ արևմտամետներին ու սորոսականներին և այլն: Ավելին, բացառությամբ անմիջականորեն իր իշխանության մեջ գտնվող և դրանից օգտվող մդրակնցից, այժմ դժվար է հստակորեն նշել սոցիալական մի շերտ կամ խավ, որը, զուտ իր շահերից ելնելով, միանշանակ կաջակցի նրան: Հենց սա է սոցիալական աջակցության բազայի նեղացումը՝ սա ընդունենք որպես հասարակագիտական վերլուծություն:
> 
> Իրապես միակ բանը որ կարող է հասարակության լայն շերտերին ստիպել աջակցել Նիկոլին, դա վախն է նախկինների վերադարձից: Ի պատասխան սրա, սակայն, նախկինները ևս շատ խորամանկ են վարվում՝ համենննայն դեպս գոնե հայտարարությունների մակարդակում, իսկ իրականում նաև՝ փաստացի, հրաժարվելով նախկին ադիոզ դեմքերին առաջ բերելու ծրագրից՝ Սերժ, Քոչարյան և այլն: Սա, եթե այսպես արվեց, նախկինների նկատմամբ վախը չի հաջողվի որպես իրական ներկայացնել, իսկ արդյունքում էլ Նիկոլից նեղացած շատ շատերը ձայները կտան շատ ուրիշ ուժերի: Արդյունքում հաջորդ պառլաենտում շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ Նիկոլը չի կարողանա միանձնյա իրենն անցկացնել՝ ընտրվել: Պետք կլինի դաշինք, սակայն նա, ինչպես ասվեց, շատերին է նեղացրել և շատերը կգերադասեն միավորվել, իրեն տապալել, հետո իրենց միջից մեկին ընտրել, քան դաշնակցել Նիկոլին:
> 
> Սա կլինի Իմ քայլի քաղաքական իշխանության վերջը, որը վրա կհասնի այն ժամանակ, երբ կլինի ԱԺ հերթական կամ արտահերթ ընտրություն: Հիշենք այս պոստը


Ինձ ամենաշատը բացում ա էն, որ քո ընկալմամբ Հայաստանում դատաիրավական բարեփոխումներ մենակ «արևմտամետ ու սորոսականներներն» են ուզում  :Jpit:  Ու վաբշե որ հասարակության սոցիալական շերտ կա, որ «սորոսական» ա  :Jpit: 
Հողերը մեր գլխին, եթե բացի «սորոսականներից» Հայաստանում ոչ մեկին արդար ու օրինական դատաիրավական համակարգ պետք չի։

Ապեր, ադեկվադների տուսովկի ստատուսները քիչ կարդա, իրականությունից լրիվ կտրվում ես։ էդ սաղ իբր թե հասարակության տարբեր շերտերի վանող գործողությունները մենակ մի խումբ ֆեյքերի» են «վանել», դու էլ իրանց պղպջակում, քեզ թվում ա էլ ֆյսո, Նիկոլին աջակցող չի մնացել։ Էդ սաղ ասածներիցդ մեջներից Ակուլսարի թեման ա, որում իրական մարդիկ կան, որ կոնֆլիկտ ունեն Նիկոլի հետ ու եթե հասարակության որևէ շերտի վանելուց պիտի անհանգստանա Նիկոլը, էդ իրանք են, զուտ որովհետև Ամուլսարի համար պայքարողների մեջ լիքը քաղհասարակության կատիվիստներ կան, թե չէ իրականում Ամուլսարի թեմայով հասարակության չնչին տոկոսն ա հետաքրքրված։ Բայց դե նենց ա, որ էդ նույն ակտիվիստները ինչքան էլ Նիկոլի վրա ջղայնանան, մեկ ա, եթե էսօր ընտրություններ լինեն, գնալու են էլի Նիկոլին ընտրեն։ ՈՒ տենց մնացած բոլոր էս կամ էն հարցով իրական դժգոհները։ 
Քեզ սենց ասեմ․ էս առումով Նիկոլը էնքան լավ ա տիրապետում իրավիճակին, որ առաջիկա հինգ տարում ցանկացած պահի եթե արտահերթ կամ հերթական ընտրություններ լինեն, Նիկոլը կարա շատ արագ ժողովրդի առնվազն 80%–ին կոնսոլիդացնի իրա շուրջ ու սաղ տարբեր հարցերով դժգոհությունները մի կողմ կդնեն։ Իսկ նախկինները խորամանկ չեն վարվում․ ոնց տապոռ քյալ կային, տենց տապոռ քյալ մնացել են ու Նիկոլը իրանց որպես բոքսի տանձիկ երբ ուզում սխկում ա, երբ ուզում թողում ա թպրտան, իրանք ոչ էլ ջոկում են ինչ ա կատարվում։ Ասում ա նախկինները խորամանկ են  :Jpit:  Դու էս սերիալը նայել ե՞ս, էն որ Սերժը տհասի դեմքով ու ինտոնացիայով ինչ–որ պրիմիտիվ տափակություններ ա խոսում։ Էն որ նայում ես, ասում ես ինչ էլ փեսեն ու աները իրար գտել են․ մեկը մյուսից տափակ, անբաշար, անխարիզմա։ Ոնց կարան դրանք ռեվանշ անեն։ Մեկ–մեկ մտնում էդ թայֆի ստատուսները կարդում եմ, իրանց հա թվում ա, թե հեսա–հեսա, Նիկոլի ռեյթինգը տրաքում ա, մի քիչ էլ հուպ տան ու ֆյսո․ նույնիսկ իրար մեջ կոնկրետ ժամկետներ են դնում․ թե բա մի ամիս բան մնաց, մի շաբաթ էլ ու ֆսյո ու մեկ էլ հոպ ամեն անգամ երազախաբ են լինում  :Jpit: 

Ինձ էս պահին ոչ թե մտահոգում ա Նիկոլի իբր ընկնող ռեյթինգը, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ էն որ Նիկոլը էս առումով չափից դուրս վստահ ա տիրապետում իրավիճակին ու որ նախկիններին մինչև հիմա թողում ա թպրտան, որովհետև նախկինների թպրտոցը իր համար դառել ա շատ հարմար գործիք իր ռեյթինգը կառավարելի պահելու համար։

Անձամբ ինձ համար Նիկոլի բարձր ռեյթինգը նպատակ չի․ նպատակ ա երկրի զարգացումը, իսկ նախկինների մնացորդներից ազատվելու հարցում Նիկոլը կարծես առանձնապես չի շտապում, արդեն ասեցի թե ինչի, ու էդ ինձ դուր չի գալիս։

----------

John (16.08.2020), Աթեիստ (15.08.2020), Արէա (14.08.2020), Ներսես_AM (14.08.2020), Տրիբուն (15.08.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ժամանակը ցույց կտա, Արշակ ջան: Հիմնականը՝ սա: Մնացածի պահով՝ ԴԻ բարեփոխումների պահով ճիշտ ես, օրինակ ես սորռոսական չեմ, բայց այն ինձ էլ է պետք: ՈՒղղակի նկատի ունեի, որ հենց սաքունցներն ու իոաննիսյաններն են, որ այդ հարցով ակտիվ քլնգում են իրեն:

Տեսնենք...

----------


## Արշակ

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, հեչ վատ չէր լինի, եթե հաջորդ ընտրություններին Իմ Քայլը ստիպված լիներ դաշինքի մեջ մտնել այլ կուսակցությունների հետ։ Այլ հարց ա, որ ցավոք հլը որ տենց կուսակցություն աչքովս չի ընկնում, որ համ խելքը գլխին լինի, համ իվիճակի լինի մոտ ապագայում էնքան ձայն հավաքել, որ Նիկոլը կարիք ունենա իրանց հետ դաշինքի մեջ մտնել։

----------

Freeman (14.08.2020), Varzor (15.08.2020), Աթեիստ (15.08.2020), Տրիբուն (15.08.2020)

----------


## Արէա

Բայց էս հակասորոսական ակցիան լավ էլ արդյունք տվեց, հա։
Արդեն ոնց որ նորմալ ա՞ բոլորի համար, որ սորոսականը դավաճանի ու անբարոյականի հոմանիշ ա  :Think: 

Կոնկրետ ինձ համար, սորոսական հռչակված մարդկանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը, այդ թվում Լիոնի ասած սաքունցներն ու իոաննիսյանները, շատ ավելի հայրենասեր ու պարկեշտ մարդիկ են, քան հանրապետականների ու դաշնակների, բարգավաճի ու ադեկվադի, տարատեսակ «հայրենասեր», «հայրենապաշտ», «ավանդական» ծուռ ու ուղիղ արծիվների ու բազեների մեծամասնությունը։

----------

Freeman (14.08.2020), Աթեիստ (15.08.2020), Արշակ (14.08.2020), Վիշապ (15.08.2020), Տրիբուն (15.08.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հիշենք այս պոստը


Ամեն գրառումիցդ հետո գրում ես «Հիշեք այս պոստը»։ Բան ու գործ չունենք պիտի սաղ քո «մարգարեությունները» հիշենք։ Մեծ գույտ չես արել, մի օր նիկոլը գնալու ա, դու էլ գաս ասես այ որ 2020 թվին ասում էի‎ չէիք լսում։

----------


## Lion

Ամեն չէ, ապեր, որոշ: Իսկ ընդհանուր՝ ես կհիշեցնեմ, հանգիստ եղիր: Ինչպես հիշեցրեցի Քոչարյանի ազատվելու պահը: 

Նիկոլը կարող էր տասնամյակներ մնալ, ինչպես օրինակ Հելմուտ Կոլը կամ Անգելա Մերկելը: Իսկ հիմա նա խնդիր ունի հենց երկրորդ իսկ ժամկետի հետ: Իշխանությունները կորցրել են հետադարձ կապը ընտրողների հետ, իսկ դա վերջի սկիզբն է: Սպասենք զարգացումների:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սենսեյ, Քոչարյանը նստած է՞: Հիշեցնե՞մ պոստոս, թե՞ չէ: Քո չսիրած ֆեյսբուքում մեր հարազատ Չուկը բողոքում է, թե Քոչարյանի դատը չի սկսվում: Յա, իրո՞ք, կասեի դասականի պես: Էդ որ ինձ նման իրավաբանն ասում էր, տենց է լինելու, ուրիշ կերպ մոտեցեք հարցին, գրեթե դավաճան հաԳահեղափոխական սարքեցիք, հիմա խոփները քարին է դեմ առել, բողոքում են: Դու դեռ սպասիր, սա սկիզբն է, աշնանն ավելի թեժ է լինելու, իսկ մյուս տարի էլ ավելի կթեժանա...


Այսինքն հիմա թեժ ա, աշուն ավելի ա թեժանալու  :Jpit: ) Ապեր, թեժը հիմա Մինսկում ա: 

Նիկոլը հենց էս պահին 80%-ից ավել ձեն ունի, ու էտ շատ ոռի բան ա: Բայց դու դա չես ջոկի, դու Մալյանին ու Վանեցյանին լսի, ու ազատության մեջ գտնվող Քոչարյանին՝ իրա աջարակիցներով։ Միտինգ բան սկսեք անել, թույլ են տվել արդեն:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.08.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժամանակը ցույց կտա, Արշակ ջան: Հիմնականը՝ սա: Մնացածի պահով՝ ԴԻ բարեփոխումների պահով ճիշտ ես, օրինակ ես սորռոսական չեմ, բայց այն ինձ էլ է պետք: ՈՒղղակի նկատի ունեի, որ հենց սաքունցներն ու իոաննիսյաններն են, որ այդ հարցով ակտիվ քլնգում են իրեն:
> 
> Տեսնենք...


Ի՞նչ գիտես սորոսական չես, կարող ա արդեն սորոսական ես, բայց դեռ սիմպտոմներ չունես  :Jpit: ) Սորոսը գիտես ինչ բան ա, գալիս մտնում ա մեջդ, դու էլ չես ջոկում: Գենդեռից կոռոնայից վտանգավոր ա ու նենգ: 

Հայկ Մարտիրոսյանը խայտառակ ծայրահեղական ա, բայց հաճախ ճիշտ բաներ ա ասում, հատկապետ <սորոսական> էշություն դուրս տվողների պահով: 

«Սորոսի դեմ իրենց խաչակրաց արշավանքներով աչքի են ընկնում միայն կրթական ցածր ցենզ ունեցող խավերը». Հայկ Մարտիրոսյան

https://m.mamul.am/am/news/186141

----------

Վիշապ (15.08.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քաշվանք, Սորոսը հեսա Նիկոլին գործից հանելույա: 

Էս քաղաքանական գործիչ դարձած ղումարբազ բոսյակն էլ ա մարգարե դառել մեր Լիոնի պես:

<Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը լուրջ տարաձայնությունների մեջ է մտել Սորոսի հետ, նա օրակարգից շեղվել է. Արա Վարդանյան>

https://news.am/arm/news/596960.html

----------


## Lion

Առավոտ լուսո գրառումներդ լավ տրամադրություն ապահովեցին, մերսի  :Smile:  80 տոկոս... ըհը... մոտակա համապետական միջոցառումներին կերևա...

----------

Varzor (15.08.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> ....
> Սա կլինի Իմ քայլի քաղաքական իշխանության վերջը, որը վրա կհասնի այն ժամանակ, երբ կլինի ԱԺ հերթական կամ արտահերթ ընտրություն: Հիշենք այս պոստը


Է թող լինի, դեմոկրատիա եք ուզում չէ՞։ Եթե ժողովուրդը չի ընտրի, թող քաղաքական վերջ լինի ցանկացած կուսակության կամ դաշինքի։ Ոնց որ դրան էինք ձգտում չէ՞՝ ում չենք հավանում կամ լավ չի աշխատում, կարողանանք փոխել։ Թե չէ 25 տարի էդ հնարավորությունիցզրկված էինք։

----------


## Varzor

> էն բրիտանացի բտ-ն(չնայած բրիտանիան ինքը իրանով բտ բանա) էլի մեյդանա ընկել
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Հերթական պատվերով հաչոցն էր։ Մանավան կպած ուզում էր լսել "ներողութոյւն չենք խնդրելու ․․․", չլեսց, բայց իրա մոմենտով եզրակացրեց  :Bad:

----------


## Varzor

> Սենսեյ, Քոչարյանը նստած է՞: Հիշեցնե՞մ պոստոս, թե՞ չէ: Քո չսիրած ֆեյսբուքում մեր հարազատ Չուկը բողոքում է, թե Քոչարյանի դատը չի սկսվում: Յա, իրո՞ք, կասեի դասականի պես: Էդ որ ինձ նման իրավաբանն ասում էր, տենց է լինելու, ուրիշ կերպ մոտեցեք հարցին, գրեթե դավաճան հաԳահեղափոխական սարքեցիք, հիմա խոփները քարին է դեմ առել, բողոքում են: Դու դեռ սպասիր, սա սկիզբն է, աշնանն ավելի թեժ է լինելու, իսկ մյուս տարի էլ ավելի կթեժանա...


Ապեր, ես էլ եմ ասել ու ասում եմ՝ Քոչարյանը չի նստելու, համենայն դեպս այն հոդվածով, որով որ մեղադրվում է ներկայումս։
Բայց նաև ասել եմ, որ արտահերթ ընտրություններ չեն լինելու։

Հիշե՞նք աjս գրառումս։ Չէէէ, մարգարեների ավելցուկը լավ բանի չի բերի  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> Է թող լինի, դեմոկրատիա եք ուզում չէ՞։ Եթե ժողովուրդը չի ընտրի, թող քաղաքական վերջ լինի ցանկացած կուսակության կամ դաշինքի։ Ոնց որ դրան էինք ձգտում չէ՞՝ ում չենք հավանում կամ լավ չի աշխատում, կարողանանք փոխել։ Թե չէ 25 տարի էդ հնարավորությունիցզրկված էինք։


Իհարկե, ապեր, թող լինի, ես բան ասացի՞: Թող լինի ժողովրդավարություն, դրանից լավ բան չկա, ուղղակի, կոնկերտ քաղաքական ուժի պահով, կարող էին ավելի երկար մնալ: Մարգարեների պահով՝ ասում, խոսում, ուրախանում ենք, էլի, ստեղ յուրօրինակ մի խումբ է հավաքվել, թող մարգարեանանք, դու էլ կարող ես միանալ...

----------


## Lion

> էն բրիտանացի բտ-ն(չնայած բրիտանիան ինքը իրանով բտ բանա) էլի մեյդանա ընկել


Չէի ուզենա լեզվական խնդրի վրա ավելի երկար կանգ առնել, սակայն չեմ կարող զանց առնել երկու անհեթեթություն, որոնք ներելի չեն անգամ աշակերտական մակարդակում, եւ որոնք շփոթի մատնեցին, վստահ եմ, BBC-ի բազմամիլիոն լսարանին։

Խոսելով հակամարտության սկզբում Արցախում հայ ազգաբնակչության համեմատական թվի մասին՝ վարչապետը 90 եւ 80 տոկոսները շփոթեց 19-ի եւ 18-ի հետ։ Նա օգտագործեց nineteen եւ eighteen (19 եւ 18) բառերը, փոխանակ ninety (90) եւ eighty (80) բառերն արտասանելու, հուրախություն՝ ադրբեջանցիների։ Նմանապես, ցանկանալով բացատրել, թե Արցախում մարդ-էակներ են ապրում, նա live բառի ձայնավորը ավելի երկար արտասանեց եւ ստացվեց leave, որը նշանակում է…. լքել, թողնել, հեռանալ։ Այսինքն՝ արցախցիները լքում են իրենց երկիրը…

Այսուհետեւ մեր որեւէ պաշտոնյա, ներառյալ վարչապետը, օտար լսարանների առջեւ ելույթ պետք չէ ունենան, եթե չեն տիրապետում լեզվին եւ արտահայտչաձեւերին, եթե չունեն գիտելիք եւ այդ գիտելիքները ներկայացնելու կարողություն, զուրկ են սրամտությունից, արագ կողմնորոշվելու կարողությունից եւ բանավիճելու այլ հմտություններից։ Օտար լսարանները պետք չէ շփոթել սեփականի հետ, որտեղ, դժբախտաբար, այսպես կոչված պողոսները շատ են։

Մանրամասներն՝ *այստեղ*

----------


## Varzor

> Չէի ուզենա լեզվական խնդրի վրա ավելի երկար կանգ առնել, սակայն չեմ կարող զանց առնել երկու անհեթեթություն, որոնք ներելի չեն անգամ աշակերտական մակարդակում, եւ որոնք շփոթի մատնեցին, վստահ եմ, BBC-ի բազմամիլիոն լսարանին։
> 
> Խոսելով հակամարտության սկզբում Արցախում հայ ազգաբնակչության համեմատական թվի մասին՝ վարչապետը 90 եւ 80 տոկոսները շփոթեց 19-ի եւ 18-ի հետ։ Նա օգտագործեց nineteen եւ eighteen (19 եւ 18) բառերը, փոխանակ ninety (90) եւ eighty (80) բառերն արտասանելու, հուրախություն՝ ադրբեջանցիների։ Նմանապես, ցանկանալով բացատրել, թե Արցախում մարդ-էակներ են ապրում, նա live բառի ձայնավորը ավելի երկար արտասանեց եւ ստացվեց leave, որը նշանակում է…. լքել, թողնել, հեռանալ։ Այսինքն՝ արցախցիները լքում են իրենց երկիրը…
> 
> Այսուհետեւ մեր որեւէ պաշտոնյա, ներառյալ վարչապետը, օտար լսարանների առջեւ ելույթ պետք չէ ունենան, եթե չեն տիրապետում լեզվին եւ արտահայտչաձեւերին, *եթե չունեն գիտելիք եւ այդ գիտելիքները ներկայացնելու կարողություն, զուրկ են սրամտությունից, արագ կողմնորոշվելու կարողությունից եւ բանավիճելու այլ հմտություններից։* Օտար լսարանները պետք չէ շփոթել սեփականի հետ, որտեղ, դժբախտաբար, այսպես կոչված պողոսները շատ են։
> 
> Մանրամասներն՝ *այստեղ*


Եթե ընդգծածս հատվածը Փաշինյանին չի վերաբերվում, ապա ընդհանուր ճիշտ ես գրել։ Կարծում եմ կարիք չկար և սխալ էր քոքված անգլախոս լրագրողի հետ անգլերենով խոսելը։ Չգիտեմ ինչու, բայց կարծում եմ եմ, որ ականջին շշնջում էին և օգնում։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Լեզվական պահով լրիվ ճիշտ է մեկնաբանությունը։ Իրոք ասում է 18, 19, leaving: Մյուս կողմից, եթե անգլերենի լեզվակիր Թրամփին կարելի է պահի տակ սխալ բառ օգտագործել, օտար լեզվով խոսող Նիկոլին առավել ևս ներելի է։
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/p...sia/793488002/

----------

Բարեկամ (17.08.2020), Տրիբուն (17.08.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Եթե ընդգծածս հատվածը Փաշինյանին չի վերաբերվում, ապա ընդհանուր ճիշտ ես գրել։ Կարծում եմ կարիք չկար և սխալ էր քոքված անգլախոս լրագրողի հետ անգլերենով խոսելը։ Չգիտեմ ինչու, բայց կարծում եմ եմ, որ ականջին շշնջում էին և օգնում։


Լրիվ հոդվածից էր...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լեզվական պահով լրիվ ճիշտ է մեկնաբանությունը։ Իրոք ասում է 18, 19, leaving: Մյուս կողմից, եթե անգլերենի լեզվակիր Թրամփին կարելի է պահի տակ սխալ բառ օգտագործել, օտար լեզվով խոսող Նիկոլին առավել ևս ներելի է։
> https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/p...sia/793488002/


Բուշ կրտսերի բլթոցների մի եքա կոլեկցիա կա, ու բուշիզմ տերմինն ա ձևավորվել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էլ չեմ ասում Քոչարյանի հայերենը

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լեզվական պահերը չեմ իմանում, երևի կարևոր էլ չի, ինձ թվում ա սխալ ա էտ HARDtalk-ին վաբշե մասնակցելը։ Էտ հաղորդման սաղ իմաստը էն ա, որ յանի «սուր» բայց իրականում մուտիլովկին մոտ, պրմիտիվ ու մունդառ հարցերով դիմացինին անհարմար դրության մեջ դնեն։ Մերոնք էլ ոչխար ոչխար գնում ու ընկնում են էտ ծուղակը՝ իրանց մի քանի հազար տարվա նայնթին-էյթինով ․․․ 

Իսկ լեզվի պահով, մեր բախտը վերջին երեսուն տարում մենակ մի անգամ ա բերել, երբ գոնե ԼՏՊ-ն գրագետ հայերեն էր խոսում ու կարում էր միտք արտահայտեր։ Ասում են համ էլ գրագետ ֆրանսերեն էր խոսում, բայց իրան մենակ Ժակ Շիրակն ա լսլել։ Դրանից հետո, Քոչարյանը մենակ գրագետ ռուսերեն էր խոսում, ու մարդկությանն անհայտ բարբառով «հայերեն»։ Սերժը ․․․․ մմմմ ․․ չենք իմանում ինչ լեզվով էր խոսում, ու դա կարևոր էլ չի, մեկա բան չէր ասում։ Հա, մեկ ու մեջ արագ-արագ спасибо спасибо էր ասում։ Հիմա էլ Նիկոլը ամեն ինչից մի քիչ - մի քիչ յոլլայա տանում էլի, երկրի պես։

----------

One_Way_Ticket (17.08.2020), Varzor (17.08.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեր ամբողջ ազգը դեմ է` սեռական դասընթացներ անցկացնել մեր անչափահաս երեխաներին. Գագիկ Ծառուկյան

Հեսա, էս հայրենասերն էլ ա պայքարում Սորոսի դեմ։ Էլ չի իմանում, որ եթե Սորոսն ասել ա, ուրեմն վերջ․ հայոց լեզուն, հայ գրագանությունը, եգեղեցին ու պադմությունը դբրոցից հանում եեեենք, տեղը դնում են մաթեմադիգա՝ մոնղոլերենոոոով, ու սեռագան հարաբերություններ անչափահասների համար առարգաներըըըը։

----------

Արէա (17.08.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Լեզվական պահով լրիվ ճիշտ է մեկնաբանությունը։ Իրոք ասում է 18, 19, leaving: Մյուս կողմից, եթե անգլերենի լեզվակիր Թրամփին կարելի է պահի տակ սխալ բառ օգտագործել, օտար լեզվով խոսող Նիկոլին առավել ևս ներելի է։
> https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/p...sia/793488002/


Այսինքն եթե ուրիշները բլթցնում են, մենք էլ կարող ենք հանգիստ նույնը անել  :Think: 
Անհաջող մոտեցում է՝ դեգրադացիայի տանող հիմնական ուղիներից։

----------

Lion (17.08.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Այսինքն եթե ուրիշները բլթցնում են, մենք էլ կարող ենք հանգիստ նույնը անել 
> Անհաջող մոտեցում է՝ դեգրադացիայի տանող հիմնական ուղիներից։


Չէ, բայց դե եսիմ ինչ մի բլթ չէ էլի, թե վայ-վույ, խայտառակ եղանք։
Ուրիշ բան, որ լրիվ համաձայն եմ արդեն հնչած մտքի հետ, որ HardTalk-ին ընդհանրապես չարժեր մասնակցել։ Ոնց հասկանում եմ, պիտի սուր լեզու ունենաս, որ էդ հաղորդավարին տեղը դնես։ Նիկոլի անգլերենը ակնհայտորեն այդ մակարդակին չի ձգում։

----------

Varzor (17.08.2020), Տրիբուն (17.08.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Չէ, բայց դե եսիմ ինչ մի բլթ չէ էլի, թե վայ-վույ, խայտառակ եղանք։
> Ուրիշ բան, որ լրիվ համաձայն եմ արդեն հնչած մտքի հետ, որ HardTalk-ին ընդհանրապես չարժեր մասնակցել։ Ոնց հասկանում եմ, պիտի սուր լեզու ունենաս, որ էդ հաղորդավարին տեղը դնես։ Նիկոլի անգլերենը ակնհայտորեն այդ մակարդակին չի ձգում։


Միանում եմ ու նաև ավելացնում՝ պետք չէ անիմաստ թիթիզանալ, օտար լեզվի իմացությունով պարծենալ: Գինը դրա համար չափազանց թանկ է: Պետք է դիպուկ արտահայտվել հայերենով, թող թարգմանիչը թարգմանի, մի բան էլ սխալ արեց, միշտ կարելի է հայերեն տարբերակը դնել: մեկ այլ պլյուս էլ կա՝ մինչ թարգմանում են, դու մտքերդ կենտրոնացնում ես, առավել ճշգրիտ ես խոսում - որպես հարցազրույցների մասնակցի որոշակի փորձ ունեցող մարդ ասեմ, դա կարևոր է...

----------


## Varzor

> Միանում եմ ու նաև ավելացնում՝ պետք չէ անիմաստ թիթիզանալ, օտար լեզվի իմացությունով պարծենալ: Գինը դրա համար չափազանց թանկ է: Պետք է դիպուկ արտահայտվել հայերենով, թող թարգմանիչը թարգմանի, մի բան էլ սխալ արեց, միշտ կարելի է հայերեն տարբերակը դնել: մեկ այլ պլյուս էլ կա՝ մինչ թարգմանում են, դու մտքերդ կենտրոնացնում ես, առավել ճշգրիտ ես խոսում - որպես հարցազրույցների մասնակցի որոշակի փորձ ունեցող մարդ ասեմ, դա կարևոր է...


Լավ ես ասում, բայց կարծում եմ, որ թարգմանիչովտարբերակը HardTalk-ի ֆորմատի և նպատակների մեջ չի տեղավորվում  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լավ անգլերենը մենակ HardTalk-ի համար չի պետք, մոշ աճացնելու համար էլ ա պետք, ռուսերեն էլ ա պետք։  :LOL: 

Փաստորեն առանց անգլերենի մոշ աճեցնելը հնարավոր չի․ Նիկոլ Փաշինյան

Խաղող աճացնելու համար համ էլ ֆրանսերեն ու իտալերենա պետք, կախված խաղողի սորտից, հնարավոր ա նաև պորտուգալերեն։

----------

Varzor (02.09.2020), Գաղթական (18.08.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Լավ անգլերենը մենակ HardTalk-ի համար չի պետք, մոշ աճացնելու համար էլ ա պետք, ռուսերեն էլ ա պետք։ 
> 
> Փաստորեն առանց անգլերենի մոշ աճեցնելը հնարավոր չի․ Նիկոլ Փաշինյան
> 
> Խաղող աճացնելու համար համ էլ ֆրանսերեն ու իտալերենա պետք, կախված խաղողի սորտից, հնարավոր ա նաև պորտուգալերեն։


Իրար գլուխ հավաքված՝ ու՞մ են խաբում դիմակներով։ Երկու հոգի զրուզում են, տասը հոգի շուրջբոլորը՝ լուռ լսում։ Եթե վիրուսի դեմ եք պայքարում, էդ տասը հոգին թող մի քիչ հեռու կանգնեին կամ ընդհանրապես չգային։ Հետո 1in.am-ով կլսեին, եթե ինչ-որ բան բաց էին թողել։
Մոշ աճեցնելը չգիտեմ, տարրական քթի ծակ ունենալու համար ոչ ռուսերենն է անհրաժեշտ, ոչ անգլերենը։ Ես մանրից դիմակատյաց եմ դառնում։ Կարող եմ հասկանալ այն դեպքերում, երբ դիստանցիա պահելու հնարավորություն չկա, ասենք հասարակական տրանսպորտում։ Վիճելի է, սակայն տրամաբանություն մեջը կա։ Բայց մոշ աճեցնելի՞ս։

----------

Varzor (19.08.2020), Տրիբուն (18.08.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ անգլերենը մենակ HardTalk-ի համար չի պետք, մոշ աճացնելու համար էլ ա պետք, ռուսերեն էլ ա պետք։ 
> 
> Փաստորեն առանց անգլերենի մոշ աճեցնելը հնարավոր չի․ Նիկոլ Փաշինյան
> 
> Խաղող աճացնելու համար համ էլ ֆրանսերեն ու իտալերենա պետք, կախված խաղողի սորտից, հնարավոր ա նաև պորտուգալերեն։


Էս պիտի քաղաքական հումորի բաժնում դնեիր  :Smile: 
Անգիր արած ու դատարկի արտահայտությունների կույտ էդքան կարճ ժամանակու՞մ  :Shok:  "․․․օտար լեզու չգիտի՝ բարձրագույն կրթություն չունի․․․", "․․․որևէ գործի լավ մասնագետը չի կարող վատ չի ապրի․․․", "․․․պետք է առնվազն 3 լեզու իմանալ․․․", "․․․ռուսերեն չգիտի, մոշ աճացնել չի կարա․․․" և նման բաներ։ Չնայած, որ հենց իր անցած օրինակով նայում ես ճիշտ էլ ասում է  :LOL: 

 Անհրաժեշտ է շուտափույթ դիմակից ազատել, որովհետև բըլթի կոճակը դիմակի տակ է՝ սեղմված է մնում  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

Լավ, էս Արայիկ Հարությունյանին ու՞մ նվեր տանք, որ սրանից պրծնենք։

․․․Ֆիզկուլտուրայի ու երգեցողության դասերի միայն տեսական մասը կկազմակերպվի․․․
լավա չասեց, որ ֆիզկուլտի ժամին օնլայն ֆուտբոլ ու բասկետբոլ են խաղալու, երգեցողության ժամերն էլ՝ օնլայն կարաոկե  :LOL: 

Լրի՞վ ցնդել են։ Ու ո՞նց են պատկերացնում էդքան երեխայի վերահսկելը, որ իրար հետ մետ չշփվեն կամ դիմակները չհանեն-դնեն։ Դե դիմակներն էլ պետության հաշվին են, ժամով կփոխեն, կստուգեն ։)
Տո ոնց չֆայմեցինք մի հատ փոքր դիմակի արտադրամաս դնեինք  :LOL:

----------

Դեղին մուկիկ (19.08.2020)

----------


## Lion

Տղաս ու աղջիկս սեպտեմբերի 15-ին առաջին դասարան են գնում, չեմ պատկերացնում, ոնց եմ իրենց համոզելու դիմակ դնել դասարանում՝ 6 տարեկան են:

Մոշի և անգլերենի պահով՝ ի՞նչ ասեմ, եթե ներքաղաքական հաշվարկներն էլ են այս կերպ ռըկոպալ արվում, ուրեմն իշխող ուժին հեշտ օրեր չեն սպասվում...

----------


## Գաղթական

Ալիևին էլ են HardTalk-ի հրավեր ուղարկել:
Դե էդքան կա՝ թող ընդունի հրավերը ու Նիկոլի ինքնավստահության ու ճիշտ պատասխանների գոնե կեսի կեսի չափով էլ ինքն անի ))

Մոշ ու մասուր աճացնելու պահով էլ՝ էն մարդն ասեց միայն անգլերեն ա գրականությունը, Նիկոլն էլ արձագանքեց, թե՝ փաստորեն առանց անգլերեն մոշ էլ չես կարող աճեցնել .:
Մոտավորապես էր սենց դիալոգը, բառացի չեմ հիշում..

Մի քիչ երգիծական ստացվեց էդ պահը գուցե, բայց դե լավ ա անում՝ թող հա հիշացնի, որ ամեն մի հայ առնվազն 3 լեզվի պիտի տիրապետի:
Միշտ ա տենց եղել ու մենք միշտ ենք օրիենտն ու օքսիդենտն իրար կապող մշակույթ ունեցել:

Հերիք չի՞ աշխարհին միայն ռուսական ագիտպրոպի աչքերով նայենք:
Էն էլ ահագին մարդ կա հիմա՝ իսկի երկու խոսք էլ ռուսերեն իրար չի կարողանում կապել..

----------

Աթեիստ (20.08.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, ասենք Ավան վարչական շրջանի աշխատակազմի ընդհանուր բաժնում ծրար բացող առաջատար մասնագետին այդ 3 լեզուն... ի՞նչ:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր, ասենք Ավան վարչական շրջանի աշխատակազմի ընդհանուր բաժնում ծրար բացող առաջատար մասնագետին այդ 3 լեզուն... ի՞նչ:


Իսկ ո՞նց ա ինքն էդ ծրարը բացում:
Տձև ճղելո՞վ:

Չի՞ ուզում ինքն իրա գործն ավելի լավ անի:
Մի հատ ուսումնասիրի, հասկանա՝ գուցե առաջադեմ համարվող երկրներում ավելի ժամանակակից ու քաղաքակիրթ մեթոդնե՞ր կան ծրար բացելու:
Կինքնակրթվի, կզարգանա, աշխատանքային ու անձնական վերելք կապրի..

Վերջապես՝ ամառը, ՈՒռեկիի ու Կոբուլեթիի փոխարեն, Միլան ու Փարիզ կգնա, մարդկանց հետ կշփվի, էդ մարդկանց հետ խոսալու թեմա կունենա, նոր բաներ կսովորի, աչքերը կբացի, երեխա կդաստիարակի, վաղը մյուս օր՝ Ավան վարչական շրջանից Կենտրոն կտեղափոխվի..

Վա՞տ ա )))

----------

Freeman (20.08.2020), Varzor (22.08.2020), Արշակ (20.08.2020), Տրիբուն (20.08.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ապեր, ասենք Ավան վարչական շրջանի աշխատակազմի ընդհանուր բաժնում ծրար բացող առաջատար մասնագետին այդ 3 լեզուն... ի՞նչ:


Եթե պլանավորում ա սաղ կյանք Ավան վարչական շրջանում ծրար բացի, ոշշշշ մի բան էլ կարա չսովորի։ Հայերենն էլ կարա մոռանա, ինչին ա պետք։

----------

Freeman (20.08.2020), Տրիբուն (20.08.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ ո՞նց ա ինքն էդ ծրարը բացում:
> Տձև ճղելո՞վ:
> 
> Չի՞ ուզում ինքն իրա գործն ավելի լավ անի:
> Մի հատ ուսումնասիրի, հասկանա՝ գուցե առաջադեմ համարվող երկրներում ավելի ժամանակակից ու քաղաքակիրթ մեթոդնե՞ր կան ծրար բացելու:
> Կինքնակրթվի, կզարգանա, աշխատանքային ու անձնական վերելք կապրի..
> 
> Վերջապես՝ ամառը, ՈՒռեկիի ու Կոբուլեթիի փոխարեն, Միլան ու Փարիզ կգնա, մարդկանց հետ կշփվի, էդ մարդկանց հետ խոսալու թեմա կունենա, նոր բաներ կսովորի, աչքերը կբացի, երեխա կդաստիարակի, վաղը մյուս օր՝ Ավան վարչական շրջանից Կենտրոն կտեղափոխվի..
> 
> Վա՞տ ա )))


Անեգդոտ եմ հիշել։ 

Ուրեմն մարդ ու կնիկ գնում են արտասահման հանգստանալու, մտնում են հյուրանոց, էս ընդունարանում մարդուն հարցնում են, բա անգլերեն խոսու՞մ եք, չէ, ֆրանսերեն խոսու՞մ եք, չէ, գերմաներեն խոսու՞մ եք, չէ, իտալերեն խոսու՞մ եք, չէ, իսպաներեն խոսու՞մ եք ․․․․ էս կնիկը մարդուն ասում ա, դե հազար անգամ ասեցի էլի, գոնե մի լեզու սովորի պետք կգա։ Մարդը ասում ա, հեսա էս մարդը հինգ լեզու գիտեր, պետք էկա՞վ։

----------

Varzor (22.08.2020), Արշակ (20.08.2020), Գաղթական (20.08.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Անեգդոտ եմ հիշել։ 
> 
> Ուրեմն մարդ ու կնիկ գնում են արտասահման հանգստանալու, մտնում են հյուրանոց, էս ընդունարանում մարդուն հարցնում են, բա անգլերեն խոսու՞մ եք, չէ, ֆրանսերեն խոսու՞մ եք, չէ, գերմաներեն խոսու՞մ եք, չէ, իտալերեն խոսու՞մ եք, չէ, իսպաներեն խոսու՞մ եք ․․․․ էս կնիկը մարդուն ասում ա, դե հազար անգամ ասեցի էլի, գոնե մի լեզու սովորի պետք կգա։ Մարդը ասում ա, հեսա էս մարդը հինգ լեզու գիտեր, պետք էկա՞վ։


Ընկերոջը բողոքում ա, թե՝
- Էն օրը մտա տուն՝ տենամ կնիկս մի հատ շոտլանդացու հետ պառկած ա
- Իյա.. բա ի՞նչ ասիր
- Ի՞նչ պիտի ասեի.. բա ես շոտլանդերեն գիտե՞մ...





> Ապեր, ասենք Ավան վարչական շրջանի աշխատակազմի ընդհանուր բաժնում ծրար բացող առաջատար մասնագետին այդ 3 լեզուն... ի՞նչ:


Մոռացա ավելացնել.
Սաղ պրոբլեմները սկսում են նրանից, որ Ավան վարչական շրջանում ծրար բացող մասնագետ են պահում..
Հետն էլ՝ առաջատար մասնագետ...

----------

Varzor (22.08.2020), Տրիբուն (20.08.2020)

----------


## Lion

Էհհ, *Գաղթական* ջան, դու երևի վաղուց ես հեռացել Հայաստանից...

Մերսի անեկտոդտների համար:

----------

Varzor (22.08.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> *Ալիևին էլ են HardTalk-ի հրավեր ուղարկել:*
> Դե էդքան կա՝ թող ընդունի հրավերը ու Նիկոլի ինքնավստահության ու ճիշտ պատասխանների գոնե կեսի կեսի չափով էլ ինքն անի ))
> 
> Մոշ ու մասուր աճացնելու պահով էլ՝ էն մարդն ասեց միայն անգլերեն ա գրականությունը, Նիկոլն էլ արձագանքեց, թե՝ փաստորեն առանց անգլերեն մոշ էլ չես կարող աճեցնել .:
> Մոտավորապես էր սենց դիալոգը, բառացի չեմ հիշում..
> 
> Մի քիչ երգիծական ստացվեց էդ պահը գուցե, բայց դե լավ ա անում՝ թող հա հիշացնի, որ ամեն մի հայ առնվազն 3 լեզվի պիտի տիրապետի:
> Միշտ ա տենց եղել ու մենք միշտ ենք օրիենտն ու օքսիդենտն իրար կապող մշակույթ ունեցել:
> 
> ...


Ալիևի ավելի անգլերենը լավ ա․․․

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ալիևի ավելի անգլերենը լավ ա․․․


Բա ասելիքի որակը՞ :p

----------


## ivy

Իսկ ամենալավը Թրամփի անգլերենն ա, օրինակ վերցրեք  :Jpit: 
Էս փոքր ազգերի մեծ կոմպլեքսներից ա, որ իրենք պարտավոր են օտար լեզուներով գերազանց խոսեն, որ իրենց բանի տեղ դնող լինի: 
Ինչքան կարողանում են, էնքան էլ խոսում են: Որ մենակ մայրենիով էլ խոսեին, դրանից ասածների արժեքը ոչ ավելանալու էր, ոչ պակասեր:

----------

Freeman (21.08.2020), Varzor (22.08.2020), Արշակ (21.08.2020), Հայկօ (26.08.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ի դեպ՝ հեչ տեսել ե՞ք օտար լեզու չիմացող հայերի, որ փորձում են օտարների հետ շփվել ))

Որպես կանոն՝ ռուսերեն են փորձում խոսալ էդ մարդիկ..
Էն էլ մաքուր ռուսերեն չէ է՝ սենց զռռ ակցենտով, բառերը երկար ընտրելով ու հազիվ արտասանելով...

Շատ հետաքրքիր հոգեբանական դրսևորում ա..

Կարևորը որ օտար լեզվով ա խոսում.. իրա համար օտար էլի..

Ես սրա սուպեր-լայթս տարբերակին էլ եմ հանդիպել )))

Հայաստանի եզդի էր, որ հոլանդացու հետ հայերեն էր խոսում...

Ասի՝ Մաջիթ ապեր, բայց խի՞ հայերեն էլի.. նույն հաջողությամբ կարայիր հանգիստ եզդերեն խոսալ..
Ասեց՝ վահ քու տունը շինվի, էդ սարսաղը եզդերեն ո՞ւրդուց պտի հասկընա: Հայերենը ավելի մեծ լեզու ա: Մեկ էլ տեսար՝ մի բան ջոգեց...

----------

One_Way_Ticket (25.08.2020), Varzor (22.08.2020), Ուլուանա (25.08.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Աշխարհազոր.

Ոնց-որ կամաց մոտենում են իսրայելական մոդելին, հա՞:

----------


## Lion

Աստված տա:

----------

Գաղթական (25.08.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իսկ ամենալավը Թրամփի անգլերենն ա, օրինակ վերցրեք 
> Էս փոքր ազգերի մեծ կոմպլեքսներից ա, որ իրենք պարտավոր են օտար լեզուներով գերազանց խոսեն, որ իրենց բանի տեղ դնող լինի: 
> Ինչքան կարողանում են, էնքան էլ խոսում են: Որ մենակ մայրենիով էլ խոսեին, դրանից ասածների արժեքը ոչ ավելանալու էր, ոչ պակասեր:


Գուցե կոմպլեքս էլ կա, բայց որոշ դեպքերում հիմնավորված մտահոգություն է։ 
Hardtalk-ը էդ որոշ դեպքերից է։ Ու ընդհանրապես, վիճելիս լեզվին գերազանց տիրապետելը հաջողության ամենակարևոր գրավականներից է, երբեմն ավելի կարևոր, քան բուն թեմայի շուրջ գիտելիքները։ Ակցենտը լրիվ ընդունելի է (եթե առանց լարվելու հասկանալի է), բայց եթե բառապաշարդ չի հերիքում, ապա դու միավորներ ես կորցնում, անկախ այն բանից, լեզուն քո համար մայրենի է թե ոչ։
Ուրիշ բան, երբ վեճ չկա։ Ասենք, մեկը փողոցում ինձ մոտենում, մի բան է հարցնում։ Ինչքան կարող եմ, էդքան կխոսեմ, ու դրանից ինձ հեչ վատ չեմ զգա։

----------

Բարեկամ (26.08.2020), Հայկօ (26.08.2020), Ձայնալար (26.08.2020), Նաիրուհի (05.09.2020), Ներսես_AM (02.09.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Աստված տա:


Էդ էլ ու վերջ։ 
Իսրաելական բանակի մոդելում կանանց ժամկետային ծառայությունը հեչ մեր հագով չէ։ 
ԻՀԿ կարիք չունենք ռազմի դաշտում կանանց ներկայության, որպեսզի զինվորը գոնե ամոթից սրտապնդվի։

Մեզ մոտ Մայր Հայրենիք է, ոչ թե Մայր Մայրենիք  :Wink:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էդ էլ ու վերջ։ 
> Իսրաելական բանակի մոդելում կանանց ժամկետային ծառայությունը հեչ մեր հագով չէ։ 
> ԻՀԿ կարիք չունենք ռազմի դաշտում կանանց ներկայության, որպեսզի զինվորը գոնե ամոթից սրտապնդվի։
> 
> Մեզ մոտ Մայր Հայրենիք է, ոչ թե Մայր Մայրենիք


Ժիմ անել սովորեն, վաղը մյուս օր ամուսինը փորձի վրեն ձեռք բարձրացնել՝ կնիկը ֆռա տա քիթը ջարդի, ըլնենք աշխարհով մեկ խայտառակ )))

Վարզոր ախպեր, վաբշե-տը, «իսրայելական մոդելի» տակ, կանանց ի նկատի չունեի,
բայց, խոսքը մեր մեջ, աղջկերքի ծառայության մեջ էլ ամոթ բան չեմ տեսնում:

Կարևորը որ, աղջիկ կլինի թե տղա, էդ 2 տարին իրան կոփի ու լիքը կարևոր հմտություններ տա՝ հետագա կյանքում կիրառելի, ոչ թե փորձի կոտրել ու կյանքից անիմաստ 2 տարի խլել..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աշխարհազոր.
> 
> Ոնց-որ կամաց մոտենում են իսրայելական մոդելին, հա՞:


Շատ լավ կլինի, բայց վայթեմ իսրայելականի տեղը ինչպես միշտ հայկական մոդելն աշխատի, այսինքն լիքը լոփո-լոփո խոսում ենք, օրենք բան ենք ընդունում, վերջում՝ ճռթ: 

Որ հասկանալի լինի, թե ինչի եմ կասկածով վերաբերվում, մի պարզ օրինակ բերեմ: 30 տարի ա պատերազմող երկիր ենք, բայց սաղ Հայաստանի տարածքով մեկ քաղաքացիների համար նախատեսված մի երկու-երեք հրաձգարան կա, ու ահավոր թանկ։ Մի հատ Զենքի Մասին օրենք ունենք, չմո օրենք ա, քաղաքացիներին թույլատրվում ա հրազեն ունենալ, բայց ոչ մի տեղ չես կարա զենքդ օգրագործես, որ պռակտիկա ունենաս կիրառելու։ Մենակ կարաս որսի սեզոնին որսի գնաս, կենդանի սպանես, կամ էլ բութուլկա կրակես։ 

Կարճ ասած, մենք ոնց որ միշտ սկսում ենք ճոռոմ բաներից, շատ պարզ ու պրակտիկ լուծումները թողած։ Ախպեր, ամեն մարզ պիտի մի հինգ-վեց հատ պալիգոն ունենա, որտեղ քաղաքացիները կարանան գնան ու ձրի, կամ շատ էժան իրանց զենքով պարապեն, կրակեն, նշան բռնեն, լիցքավորեն, և այլն։ Երևանում պիտի առնվազն մի քսան հատ հրաձգարան լիներ հա՛մ ողորկափող հա՛մ ակոսավոր զենքերի համար, հա՛մ ավտոմատի հա՛մ պիստալետի համար, ու սաղ քաղաքացիները պիտի ռեգուլյար պարապեն զենք օգտագործել։ 

Բայց մեր մոտ, ախպեր, աշխարհազոր ․․․․ բլին։ Երևանի 90 տոկոսը կյանքում զենք չի տեսել, կակո՞յ տակոյ աշխարհազոր։

----------

Freeman (26.08.2020), Lion (26.08.2020), Varzor (27.08.2020), Գաղթական (26.08.2020), Նաիրուհի (05.09.2020), Վիշապ (29.08.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու վաբշե, մեր լափառոշությունը մեր առաջին թշնամին ա։ Հեսա կասեք կապ չունի, բայց սաղ կապակցված ա․ առաջին կոշիկ, առաջին աստղադիտարան ու առաջին քրիստոնյա ազգ սաղ օրը քննարկող ժողովուրդը էսօր էլ պիտի 20 հոգի ծրագրավորող ունենա, բայց համաշխարհային IT կենտրոն ա ուզում դառնա արդեն, իրեք հատ կիսատ պռատ բանկ ունենք, բայց տարածաշրջանային ֆինանսական կենտրոնի ենք ձգտում ․․․․․  չորս հոգի զենք ա տեսել, բայց աշխարհազոր։ 

Բըլին, չենք կարա էլի պռոստը պարզ ասենք․ սովորեցնենք բնակչությանը զենքի հետ վարվել, կրառել ու կազմակերպված ինքնապաշտպանվել, ու էս անելու համար բացում ենք հրաձգրաններ՝ պետական ֆինասավորմամբ, որտեղ ամեն մեկը կարա եռամսյակը մեկ գոնե գնա ավտոմատից քսան պատրոն կրակի, որ գոնե ձենից տակը չքաքի։

----------

Varzor (27.08.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հոպար, շատ ճիշտ նկատողություն ես անում՝ հրաձգարանների պակասի առումով:

Բայց դե ինչ-որ տեղից պետք էր սկսել, չէ՞..
Հիմա նաղդ օրենքի առաջարկը ՊՆ-ն դրել ա հանրային քննարկան:
Բոլորն ասում են, որ ՊՆ-ն Հայաստանի ամենակայացած ինստիտուտներից ա:
Կարծում եմ, որ օդի մեջ հավայի օրենքի նախագիծ չէին կրակի ու կես ճամփին անտեր թողնի..

Հլա թող լինեն էդ հանրային քննարկումները, կարող ա և քոնինի պես էլի հետաքրքիր առաջարկներ լինեն, քննարկվեն:

Արդյունքում, երբ էդ աշխարհազորը ստեղծվի, մարդիկ ինչ-որ տեղ պարբերաբար պիտի հավաքվեն չէ՞:
Հաստատ կսրիք կլինի ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ներկա-բացակա անելու, վերադասավորվելու, վերապատրաստվելու ու իհարկե զենք ստանալու ու դրա օգտագործման մեջ հմտանալու:
Այ էստեղ ա, որ պիտի քո բարձրացրած հարցի անհրաժեշտությունը զգան:
Թեկուզ՝ ամեն մարզում գոնե մի պալիգոն, որտեղ հերթով տարբեր բնակավայրերից բրիգադները գան, վերապատրաստում անցնեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նայել եմ օրենքի առաջարկը: Հասկացա, որ լիքը թազա տեղակալա լինելու համայնքներում  Ամեն գեղում մի թազա տեղակալ աշխարհազորի գծով: 

Ապեր, ոնց որ միշտ, ձախ ձեռով աջ ականջը։

----------

Freeman (26.08.2020), Varzor (27.08.2020), Նաիրուհի (05.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

Հիմա ի՞նչ, Արսեն Թորոսյանն է՞լ Վանեցյանի պես կհայհոյվի...

----------

Tiger29 (26.08.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիմա ի՞նչ, Արսեն Թորոսյանն է՞լ Վանեցյանի պես կհայհոյվի...


Եթե քաքեր ա կերել՝ հա: Իսկ եթե չի կերել՝ հա:

----------

Varzor (27.08.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լիոն, ճիշտն ասա, արդեն մտել ես Վանեցի կուսակցություն, թե՞ դեռ կամ ու կացի շեջ ես: 

Ասեմ քեզ, վատ միտք չի: Աղոտ շանսեր կունենաս դեպուտատ դառնալու:

----------


## Lion

> Եթե քաքեր ա կերել՝ հա: Իսկ եթե չի կերել՝ հա:


Հուսով եմ վրիպակ չէր՝ հիանալի, տիպիկ պատասխան էր: Ապեր, չէ, ես առայժմ որևէ կուսակցության կազմում չկամ, առայժմ ես մեծ համառությամբ կռվում եմ ՃՈ-ի, Երևանի քաղաքապետարանի և ՊԵԿ-ի դեմ, որ նորմալ աշխատեն: Հաղթում եմ, հաղթում, բայց... ոչ մի փոփոխություն, ծովի ալիքների պես իրար հետևից գալիս ու գալիս են անորակ վարքագիծն և որոշումները: Ցավում եմ մեր պետական համակարգի այս ողբալի վիճակի համար...

----------

Tiger29 (26.08.2020), Varzor (27.08.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հուսով եմ վրիպակ չէր՝ հիանալի, տիպիկ պատասխան էր:


Լրիվ լուրջ էի գրել։ Քանի որ ոչ մի ռեալ բացատրություն մեկա չենք լսելու, թե ինչի հանեցին, կամ չհանեցին։ Էսօր արդեն ասում են, թե չի գնալու։ Դրա համար էլ էական չի էլի, քֆուր ա կտանք՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից  :LOL:  

Ես էս նախարարին հավանում եմ։ Կոռոնա-մոռոնան մի կողմ դնենք, սաղ աշխարհը ոչխարություններով ա զբաղված, մի քիչ էս կողմ մի քիչ էն կողմ, եղանակ չի փոխում։ Բայց, Հայաստանի առողջապահական համակարգում որոշ դրաժական տեղաշարժեր նկատելի էր արդեն։ 




> Ցավում եմ մեր պետական համակարգի այս ողբալի վիճակի համար...


Ես էլ։ Այս վիճակի, այն վիճակի, ամենայն վիճակի։ Կրթություն, որակ, նորմալ մասնագետներ ․․․․ թե չէ, ոնց էր էլի մանրից ընկնում ենք տեղապտույտի մեջ․ լիքը ճոռոմ բաներ ենք ասում, մեծ-մեծ բռթում ենք, բայց տակը բան չկա։

----------

Freeman (27.08.2020), Lion (26.08.2020), Varzor (27.08.2020), Աթեիստ (26.08.2020), Յոհաննես (27.08.2020), Նաիրուհի (05.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աշխարհազորի պահով, շատ տրամաբանված կարծիք։ 

Մեզ աշխարհազոր պետք չէ. այն չի ենթադրում` մարտի ժամանակ եղանները վերցնենք ու գնանք կռիվ. Բադասյան




> Ողջունելի է աշխարհազոր ստեղծելու գաղափարի շուրջ ոգևորությունը, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ ավելի լավ է զարգացնել պայմանագրային ծառայությունը, համալրել պայմանագրայինների շարքերը»

----------

Freeman (27.08.2020), Lion (26.08.2020), Varzor (27.08.2020), Աթեիստ (26.08.2020), Յոհաննես (27.08.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Աշխարհազորի պահով, շատ տրամաբանված կարծիք։ 
> 
> Մեզ աշխարհազոր պետք չէ. այն չի ենթադրում` մարտի ժամանակ եղանները վերցնենք ու գնանք կռիվ. Բադասյան


Նախ հասկանանք, թե նախագծում ակնարկվող <հավանական հակառակորդ>-ն ով ա:

ազերփայչանը նաղդ գործող հակառակորդ ա..
Այսինքն` <հավանական> չի, ռեալ ա..
Ո՞վ ա տակը մնում:
Վրացի՞ն, թե՞ պարսիկը..

Ռուսը հանկարծ Գյումրուց ոտքը քաշեց..
..կապ չունի ինքը տենց որոշի, ստիպված լինի, թե մենք հանկարծ որոշենք լարել..
Հենց ոտքը քաշեց` վրա են տալու..

Այ էդ վախտ պիտի ժողովուրդը եղաններով դեմն առնի, եթե զինված ու պատրաստված չլինի..
Նու կամ էլ պիտի ազերփայչանի հետ սահմանից զորքը հանեն բերեն..
Բայց էդ դեպքում էլ թե դրանց դեմն ով ա առնելու` հարցական ա..
Որտև վրա տալուց երկու կողմից են վրա տալու..

Իսկ պայմանագրային բանակ առանց էդ էլ կա..
Զաթի էսօրվա բանակի կեսն ու վայթե կեսից շատն էլ պայմանագրային ա:
Դրա քանակի մեծացումը ենթադրում ա նոր ծախսեր:
Ընդ որում` ոչ միանվագ, այլ ստաբիլ ամսական աշխատավարձ + այլ անհրաժեշտ մշտական ծախսեր,
որոնք հոգալու համար պիտի ինչ-որ այլ բաներից կրճատեն:

Եվ ի վերջո պայմանագրային բանակը մարդու համար նշանակում ա ստաբիլ ծառայություն:
Իսկ Աշխարհազորին կամավորագրվելու (ի գիտություն Բադասյանի` նախագծում շեշտվում ա կամավորային հիմունքը) դեպքում մարդը հանգիստ կարա իրա գործին լինի ու միայն հավաքներին ներկայանա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ Աշխարհազորին կամավորագրվելու (ի գիտություն Բադասյանի` նախագծում շեշտվում ա կամավորային հիմունքը) դեպքում մարդը հանգիստ կարա իրա գործին լինի ու միայն հավաքներին ներկայանա:


Ախպերս, դաժե եթե կամավորության սկզբունքով ա, էտ մարդկանց վրա պետք ա ծախս արվի։ Օրինակ, սաղ պիտի նույն ձևի իրանց կցված զենք ունենան ու պետք եղած ժամանակ զինամթերքով պիտի ապահովեն։ Ասենք, 50.000 կամավոր աշխարհազորային կա, էտ նշանակում ա 50.000 հատ կալաշնիկով ու 10 միլիոն պատրոն։ Գումարած, պտի սաղ նույն ձևի ֆորմա ունենան, ամառ-ձմեռ, ու սապոգ։ Հենց էտ ա, որ Բադասյանն ասում ա, որ ավելի լավ ա փողը դնենք պայմանագրայինի վրա։ Իսկ պայմանագրային էսօր բանակում էտքան շատ չի, ինչքան դու ես պատկերացնում, բանակի 70-80 տոկոսը ժամկետայիններով ա համալրվում, որոնք հետո դառնում են պահեստազոր, այսինքն սենց թե նենց աշխարհազոր են, երկու տարին մեկ հավաքի պիտի գնան, որ խույովի ա կազմակերպվում, ու հենց ազգային մոբիլիզացիա հայտարարվի, գնան ռեզի բանակ։ 

Իսկ եթե ուզում ես տենց կամավոր ու մուֆթա աշխարհազոր, ուրեմն Բադասյանի ասած եղաններով տարբերակն ա լինելու․ ես տնից մի հատ ծանր քար եմ վերցնում, դու՝ կուխնու դանակը, Լիոնը՝ Տիգրան Մեծից մնացած որսորդական հրացանը, ես սպառտիվկա եմ հագնում բոթասներով, դու՝ վիսպուկնոյիտ կաստումը, Լիոնը՝ դատարան գնալու շոռտիկները, ու հելնում գնում ենք բոյովից կոլոտ շարք ենք կանգնում մի տեղ (գոնե էս կարանք երևի անենք էլի) ասում ենք, մենք աշխարհազոր ենք, ախպեր։  :LOL:

----------

John (28.08.2020), Tiger29 (27.08.2020), Varzor (27.08.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ախպերս, դաժե եթե կամավորության սկզբունքով ա, էտ մարդկանց վրա պետք ա ծախս արվի։ Օրինակ, սաղ պիտի նույն ձևի իրանց կցված զենք ունենան ու պետք եղած ժամանակ զինամթերքով պիտի ապահովեն։ Ասենք, 50.000 կամավոր աշխարհազորային կա, էտ նշանակում ա 50.000 հատ կալաշնիկով ու 10 միլիոն պատրոն։ Գումարած, պտի սաղ նույն ձևի ֆորմա ունենան, ամառ-ձմեռ, ու սապոգ։ Հենց էտ ա, որ Բադասյանն ասում ա, որ ավելի լավ ա փողը դնենք պայմանագրայինի վրա։ Իսկ պայմանագրային էսօր բանակում էտքան շատ չի, ինչքան դու ես պատկերացնում, բանակի 70-80 տոկոսը ժամկետայիններով ա համալրվում, որոնք հետո դառնում են պահեստազոր, այսինքն սենց թե նենց աշխարհազոր են, երկու տարին մեկ հավաքի պիտի գնան, որ խույովի ա կազմակերպվում, ու հենց ազգային մոբիլիզացիա հայտարարվի, գնան ռեզի բանակ։ 
> 
> Իսկ եթե ուզում ես տենց կամավոր ու մուֆթա աշխարհազոր, ուրեմն Բադասյանի ասած եղաններով տարբերակն ա լինելու․ ես տնից մի հատ ծանր քար եմ վերցնում, դու՝ կուխնու դանակը, Լիոնը՝ Տիգրան Մեծից մնացած որսորդական հրացանը, ես սպառտիվկա եմ հագնում բոթասներով, դու՝ վիսպուկնոյիտ կաստումը, Լիոնը՝ դատարան գնալու շոռտիկները, ու հելնում գնում ենք բոյովից կոլոտ շարք ենք կանգնում մի տեղ (գոնե էս կարանք երևի անենք էլի) ասում ենք, մենք աշխարհազոր ենք, ախպեր։


Ճիշտ ես ասում հորոխպեր, էդ էլ ա ծախս ենթադրում:
Բայց միանվագ:
Աշխատավարձ դու չես տալիս էդ մարդուն՝ իրա կամավոր լինելու համար:
Իսկ երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքում դա շատ զգալի տարբերություն ա:
Քո ասած ավտոմատը, ֆորմեն ու սապոգը տվիր ու ֆսյո:
Մնում ա մենակ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ փամփուշտ տաս կրակի:

Մեկ էլ երևի, հետը պայմանագիր կնքելուց, պիտի հատուկ շեշտվի, որ էդ ստացած ֆորմով տրակտոր չքշի, մաշի ու ամեն հավաքին նոր ֆորմա ուզի ))
Նու կամ էլ մաքսիմում 1 ձրի ֆորմա ա ստանում x տարում ու դրանից ավելը՝ իր հաշվին..

Պահեստազորի մասով լավ ես ասում:
Ես էլ քո պես խաբար չեմ, հոպար, թե կոնկրետ ինչով ա տարբերվելու պահեստազորն առաջարկվող աշխարհազորից:
Բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ հիմնական տարբերությունը լինելու ա ինքնակազմակերպման առանձնահատկությունն ու ընդհանուր հավաքագրման արագությունը:

Այսինքն սենց.
Դիցուք հակառակորդը սահմանը ճեղքել ու առաջ ա շարժվում..
Մինչև պետական մոբիլիզացիա հայտարարեն, սաղ պահեստազորին հավաքեն իրար գլուխ (ըստ վիքիի՝ 210K մարդ), շարք կանգնացնեն, ֆորմա ու զենք բաժանեն, ուղղեն ընդդեմ հակառակարդի...
..ես չէ՝ դու ասա՝ մոտավոր ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ կքաշի էս ամենը..

Իսկ աշխարհազորի դեպքում կոնկրետ դու, ես ու Լիոնը գիտենք, որ հաշված ժամերի ընթացքում հագնում ենք մեր ֆորմեն, վերցնում ենք ավտոմատը (տան պատից կախած կամ էլ գյուղապետարանի պադվալի սեյֆում պահած) ու ներկայանում ենք համայնքային հանձնակատարի հրամանին:
Հետո Ջանֆիդա երգելով բարձրանում ենք սարերը ու փորձում հակառակորդին կանգնացնել՝ մինչև էդ պահեստազորը դասավորվի, զինվի ու օգնության հասնի:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.08.2020), Վիշապ (29.08.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետո Ջանֆիդա երգելով բարձրանում ենք սարերը ու փորձում հակառակորդին կանգնացնել՝ մինչև էդ պահեստազորը դասավորվի, զինվի ու օգնության հասնի:


Կարճ ասած էշ-էշ գնում ենք թուրքի բերան  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (27.08.2020), Աթեիստ (27.08.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կարճ ասած էշ-էշ գնում ենք թուրքի բերան


Նախադասությունդ կիսատ էս գրել՝  բերան*ը տալու:*

----------

Freeman (28.08.2020), Varzor (27.08.2020), Գաղթական (27.08.2020), Տրիբուն (28.08.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ժիմ անել սովորեն, վաղը մյուս օր ամուսինը փորձի վրեն ձեռք բարձրացնել՝ կնիկը ֆռա տա քիթը ջարդի, ըլնենք աշխարհով մեկ խայտառակ )))
> 
> Վարզոր ախպեր, վաբշե-տը, «իսրայելական մոդելի» տակ, կանանց ի նկատի չունեի,
> բայց, խոսքը մեր մեջ, աղջկերքի ծառայության մեջ էլ ամոթ բան չեմ տեսնում:
> 
> Կարևորը որ, աղջիկ կլինի թե տղա, էդ 2 տարին իրան կոփի ու լիքը կարևոր հմտություններ տա՝ հետագա կյանքում կիրառելի, ոչ թե փորձի կոտրել ու կյանքից անիմաստ 2 տարի խլել..


Խոսքս կանանց պարտադիր ծառայության մասին էր։ Ու դա ամոթ լիննել չի էլ կարող։ Պրոֆեսիոնալ բանակի կազմում կանանց ստորաբաժանումներին, նույնիսկ ամբողջական գնդի տեսով, երբեք էլ դեմ չեմ եղել։
Եթե մարդ գանցել է բանակ այն արմատացած կարծրատիպով որ "2 տարվա անիմաստ կորուստ է", ապա հետագայում նույնիսկ չի էլ ընդունում, որ կոփվել և կարևոր հմտություններ է ձեռք բերել  :Wink: 

Էս ոլորտում ահավոր մեծ գործ կա անելու մասնավորապես մինչև բանակ գնալու տարիքի հասնելը։
Փաստը մնում է փաստ․ եթե վաղը հայտարարենք, որ զինծառայությունն ինքնակամ է, ապա ամբողջ բանակից հազիվ մի գունդ էլ չի մնա։

----------

Lion (27.08.2020), Գաղթական (28.08.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Այսինքն սենց.
> Դիցուք հակառակորդը սահմանը ճեղքել ու առաջ ա շարժվում..
> Մինչև պետական մոբիլիզացիա հայտարարեն, սաղ պահեստազորին հավաքեն իրար գլուխ (ըստ վիքիի՝ 210K մարդ), շարք կանգնացնեն, ֆորմա ու զենք բաժանեն, ուղղեն ընդդեմ հակառակարդի...
> ..ես չէ՝ դու ասա՝ մոտավոր ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ կքաշի էս ամենը..


Մոտավոր չի՝ հստակ որոշված ժամ կա։ Ասեմ ավելին՝ յուրաքանչյուր պահեստազորային գոտում (հստակ տերմինը չեմ հիշում, բայց բանակի ստորաբաժանումների հետ չի նույնացվում) 4 տարին մեկ նման ուսումնավարժանք անց է կացվում։
Մեկին անձամբ մասնակցել եմ, բայց ոչ որպես պահսետազոր, այլ պահեստազոր դիմավարող խմբի կազմում։
Դժվարանում էինք հավատալ, որ սահմանված ժամկետում այդքան մարդ ու տեխնիկա կգա ու կհավաքվի, բայց եղավ։

Բայց արի ու տես, որ անցած տարի պաշտպանական գոտիներից մեկը բառիս բուն իմաստով ձախողեց մոբիլիզացիան՝ անհրաժեշտ ժամանակում չկարողացան անհրաժեշտ քանակով մարդ հավաքագրել։
Ու դրա հիմնական պատճառներից մեկն էլ հենց տեղական մանր զինկոմիսարիատները կրճատելն էր։
Էդ ձախողումն արդեն իսկ գործողությունների պլանի հիմք պիտի դառնար, որը ցավոք դեռ չեմ տեսնում/լսում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պաշտպանության նախարարի էսօրվա խոսքից հասկացանք, որ իտոգում խոսքը պահեստազոր մասին ա, որն արդեն գոյություն ունի, բայց էնքան էլ լավ չի աշխատում ու դրան ուրիշ անուն ենք դնում, էն հույսով, որ դրանից բան ա փոխվելու։ Վոբշեմ ․․․․ ինչպես միշտ ․․․

----------

Varzor (01.09.2020), Աթեիստ (30.08.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս հարցում էլ ՀՀ օրենսդրությունն ու պետական քաղաքականությունը ներվային ծխում ա՝ ՀՀ քաղաքացիները կարող են զորակոչվել պատերազմի ժամանակ, այսինքն էսպես թե էնպես պոտենցիալ պահեստազորային են, ուղղակի պետությունը թքած ունի քաղաքացիների պատրաստվածության ու մոտիվացիայի վրա։ 
Խնդրի լուծումը քչից շատից տրիվիալ է, օրինակ ասենք Շվեյցարիայի մոդելով բոլոր ծառայած քաղաքացիները իրենց տաբելային զենքը դուրս գրում տանում են տուն ու ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կրակում են հրաձագարաններում ու մասնակցում զորավարժանքների, ստանում հագուստ, սապոգ, կատիլոկ ու մոտիվացիոն ռազմական դանակ-սուվենիր, որի վրա գրած է՝ ՀՀ հպարտ ու ուժեղ քաղաքացի։ Օրինակ։ Իսկ առհասարակ բանակն ու առօրյա կյանքը ՀՀ-ում պիտի իրար համաձուլված լինեին Իսրայելի պես, մարդկանց (տղամարդկանց ու կանանց) ավելի շատ էր պետք ներգրավել բանակի մեջ ու միևնույն ժամանակ ճկունություն ու ազատություն տալ, ասենք երկու տարի զինվորին սարերում կարցնելու տեղը կարելի էր ճկուն ռեժիմով շուտ շուտ տուն ուղարկել, արանքում՝ համալսարան կամ տեխնիկում, հետո նորից բանակ, հետո աշխատանքի, հետո բանակ, ու տենց․․․ շատ էլ կայֆ կլիներ, ու ինչքան շատ մարդը ծառայեր, էդքան թող հարկերը պակասեին, ու տարբեր խրախուսական արտոնություններ ավելանային, օրինակ։ 
Բայց մի հատ էլ ասեմ․ ՀՀ-ում մարդիկ հավես չունեն շատ մտածելու։  Ու փող չկա։ Ու հավես։ Ու փող։

----------

John (07.09.2020), Lion (29.08.2020), Varzor (01.09.2020), Գաղթական (29.08.2020), Նաիրուհի (05.09.2020), Տրիբուն (29.08.2020)

----------


## Lion

Սա էլ իմ կարծիքը՝ ուրախ կլինեմ լսել ձեր արձագանքը  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 
> 
> 
> Սա էլ իմ կարծիքը՝ ուրախ կլինեմ *լսել* ձեր արձագանքը


Իսկ մեր կարծիքը կարդալ ուրախ չե՞ս լինի  :Smile: 

ԻՀԿ, անիմաստ ու ժամանակավրեպ է։ Կարգավորումների մասին լավ ասացիր, մասնավորապես, որ "վտանգ" կա, որ թղթի վրա կմնա օրենքը։
Բայց մինչ աշխարհազորին անցնելը, մի հատ թող եղած բանակի կադրային հարցերը լուծեն։ Ռազմական տեսանկյունից անգրագետ սպայակազմով, հին և մաշված նյութատեխնիակական ռեսուրսներով, ձեռի հետ էլ մի հատ դժվար կառավարելի աշխարհազո՞ր։

Մի խոսքով՝ օրենքը "պուպուշ է", բայց տհաս և հում։ Բայց դե ի՞նչ իմանաս, թե էդ օրենքներն առաջարկողների և ընդունողների մտքին իրականում ինչ կա ․․․

----------


## Lion

Ես անհանգստանում եմ, որ թղթի վրա, ձևական, զենքով, ինքնավստահ, անպատասխանատու մարդկանց հավաքածու չստանանք...

----------

Varzor (01.09.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես անհանգստանում եմ, որ թղթի վրա, ձևական, զենքով, ինքնավստահ, անպատասխանատու մարդկանց հավաքածու չստանանք...


ԻՀԿ, շատ էլ տեղին ես անհանգստանում։
Իսկ ի՞նչ տարբերակ ունենք մեր անհանգստույթունները փարատելու։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես անհանգստանում եմ, որ թղթի վրա, ձևական, զենքով, ինքնավստահ, անպատասխանատու մարդկանց հավաքածու չստանանք...


Թրաշով ․․․․

----------

Lion (02.09.2020), Varzor (02.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

> ԻՀԿ, շատ էլ տեղին ես անհանգստանում։
> Իսկ ի՞նչ տարբերակ ունենք մեր անհանգստույթունները փարատելու։


Կարևորը ենթաօրենսդրական կարգավորումներն են, քանի որ օրենսդրականը շատ ընդհանուր է, ոնց որ, ասենք, սահմանադրական կարգավորումը: Իսկ ենթաօրենսդրականը դեռ չկա, իսկ երբ լինի էլ՝ հնարավոր է գաղտնի լինի:

Ես երկար եմ ուսումնասիրել ռազմական պատմություն և իմ համոզմունքն և հավատամքն է՝ *կանոնավոր բանակ*: Մնացած ամեն ինչ պետք է հնարավորինս դրա սահմաններում գործի: Ստեղծելով աշխարհազոր, մենք կարծես մեկ քայլ հետ ենք անում, նահանջ կանոնավորից: Պարզ մի առաջարկ՝ կա՞ն կամավորներ, հիանալի է, ընդհանուր մոբիլիզացիոն պատրաստության շրջանակներում այդ մարդկանց պատրաստենք, պատերազմի ժամանակ էլ ընդգրկենք բանակային X զորամիավորման կազմում: Հավաքվեցի՞ն 1.000 հոգի, հիանալի է, կլինի կամավորական 1-ին բրիգադ, և՞ս 1.000 հոգի՝ 2-րդ բրիգադ, և՞ս 300 հոգի՝ 1-ին առանձնացված գումարտակ և այլն, բայց՝ կանոնավոր բանակի կազմում և մոբիլիզացիոն համալրման սահմաններում:

Կրկնեմ, այսպես ես վախենում եմ, որ մարդիկ «պռեստիժի» խաթր աշխարհազորային կգրվեն, որ համազգեստով հպարտանան, բաց կթողնեն, կալարեն մարզումների գալ, խաղաղ ժամանակ թղթի վրա կգործի լավագույն դեպքում իրենց հրամանատարությունը, այն էլ՝ սենյակներում նստած, իսկ պատերազմական դրության մեջ էլ կամ լիարժեք չեն հավաքվի, կամ էլ թերի պատրաստված կլինեն...

----------

Varzor (02.09.2020), Տրիբուն (02.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կրկնեմ, այսպես ես վախենում եմ, որ մարդիկ «պռեստիժի» խաթր աշխարհազորային կգրվեն, որ համազգեստով հպարտանան, բաց կթողնեն, կալարեն մարզումների գալ, խաղաղ ժամանակ *թղթի վրա կգործի լավագույն դեպքում իրենց հրամանատարությունը, այն էլ՝ սենյակներում նստած*, իսկ պատերազմական դրության մեջ էլ կամ լիարժեք չեն հավաքվի, կամ էլ թերի պատրաստված կլինեն...


Էս հարցը արդեն կարաս համարես լուծված․ օրենքի նախագծով ամեն համայնքապետ պիտի աշխարհազորի գծով տեղակալ ունենա  :LOL:  Հայաստանում մի հազար համայնք կա, ստացվում ա քնած հազար հոգի հրամանատար, էս արդեն ինքը իրանով աշխարհազոր եղավ։ Նու, կաբինետ կտա՞նք, որ էս մարդը նստելու տեղ ունենա, որ ռազմավարություն-մարտավարություն մտածի, կտանք։ Ավտո կտա՞նք էտ մարդկանց, որ թուրքի դեմն արագ առնեն, կտանք։ Ռացիա կտա՞նք, որ կապի մեջ ըլնեն, ախպեր, որ իրանց գյուղի սահմաններում թուրքի տեղաշարժի մասին տեղեկացնեն, կտանք։ Վրից տաբելային ատրճանակ, ֆորմա, սապոգ, մի քանի յաշիկ կանսերվա ․․․․ տակը ինչ մնաց ․․․ տելեվիզոր, դիվան, շոֆեռ, քարտուղարուհի ․․․․ էսի քեզ արեց 3000 նոր աշխատատեղ, տնտեսական աճ, մուտիպլիկատեիվ էֆեկտ, արտաքին պարտքի նվազում, գիտատեխնիկական առաջընթաց, ներգնա տուրիզմ, ԱյԹի ․․․ 

Մնաց մի հատ ահասարսուռ անուն որոշենք, որ համ հնից տարբերվի, համ էլ նոր հայրենասիրական գաղափարներն արտացոլի։ Սինքն, երկրապահ ու ջան ֆիդային նաղդ չենք կարա ասենք։ Պիտի լինի խոսքի արյաց արիներ, հայկյաց զավակներ, բելյաց խզարիչներ, դեմ եմ սեռագան կրթությանը, արարադին ճակատը, հայուգենյաց գունդ ․․․ կամ աշխարհին հասկանալի լինելու համար․ «իսկյանդար» launchers, to be or not to be, грозный переполох ...

----------

Lion (02.09.2020), Varzor (02.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

Օֆ, օֆ, օֆ...

Հայոց կազակներ, այլ ելք չկա...

----------


## Varzor

> Օֆ, օֆ, օֆ...
> 
> Հայոց կազակներ, այլ ելք չկա...


Բա եղա՞վ։
Ժամանակին մեր ազատանին կազակներից պակաս են եղե՞լ  :Smile: 

ԻՀԿ, էդ աշխարւհազորով ավելի շատ խաբկանք են ստեղծում, քան թե իրական խնդիր լուծում։ Պրոֆեսիոնալ բանակ, պրոֆեսիոնալ հրամկազմով, որոնք ունակ կլինեն պահեստազորը ճիշտ կազմակերպել և կիրառել։ Մնացածը ժամանակակից աշխարհում լուրջ ռազմական կոնֆլիկտների պարագայում արդեն տեղ չունի։

----------

Lion (02.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

Կատակ էր...

Այո, միայն և միայն կանոնավոր բանակ, մենք անցել ենք աշխարհազորի փուլը:

----------


## Գաղթական

Էդ որ ասում են զինված մարդիկ են քաղաքում շրջելու, երկրի միլիտարիզացիա, ֆլան-ֆստան..

Ո՞վ կբացատրի, թե ինչի՞ ա դա վտանգավոր:
Վայթե միայն ադեկվատ մարդիկ պիտի արժանան զինվորական լինելու պատվին, չէ՞:
ՈՒ, նորմալի մեջ, 1000 հատ բուժզննում են անցնում՝ վաենկոմատ մտնելուց առաջ:

Նու խոսքս աշխարհազորին չի վերաբերվում, որտև արդեն ասեցին, որ տենց ազատ զենք չի բաժանվելու:

ՈՒղղակի ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ո՞րտեղից էս անհարկի զգուշությունը:
Խոսքի նույն իսրայելական կամ շվեյցարական բանակները, որոնց հետ էդքան սիրում ենք համեմատվել..
Մարդիկ ռեժիմով զորամասից տուն են գնում ու հետ գալիս՝ միշտ սեփական զենքը ուսին գցած:
Ասենք խի՞ պիտի շվեյցարացու ու հրեայի դեպքում էդտեղ խնդիր չլինի, իսկ հային զենքով քաղաք բաց թողես՝ հանի աջ ու ձախ սաղին հնձի..

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, որովհետև դու, ցավոք, չունես Իսրայելի և Շվեյցարիայի վարչաիրավական որակը, որ քո հոգեբանական փորձաքննությունն էլ նորմալ լինի, զենքն էլ տաս, ում որ պետք է՝ կրկին ցավոք:

Չգիտեմ, 90-ականների Հայաստանը տեսել ե՞ս - «ասֆալտի ֆիդայի» ցավալի հասկացություն կար՝ մի քանի օր ճակատում լինի կամ չլինի, բայց տարվա մեծ մասը թիկունքում, զենքով, լկտի, ամենաթող...

Չեմ ընդունում նման բաներ՝ փառք աստծո կամ ցավոք, մեծ երկիր չենք, պետք լինի, զենքը մի քանի ժամում ում պետք է, կբաժանենք, բայց թող այն կիրառվի միայն զորամասում կամ հրաձգարանում, երեկոյան էլ դրվի փակի տակ, մարդը այն թողնի տեղում և գա տուն...

----------

Freeman (02.09.2020), Varzor (08.09.2020), Տրիբուն (02.09.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

90-ականների (սկզբերի) հետ էսօրը երևի էնքան էլ տեղին չի համեմատել, Լիոն ջան:
Որտև հեղափոխությունը նոր էր եղել ու շունը տիրոջը չէր ճանաչում: 
Բառի բուն իմաստով՝ բառդակ էր:
Հետն էլ՝ երկիրն ակտիվ պատերազմական փուլում էր գտնվում:

Հետո սենց բան կա.
Հայերը, մեծավ մասամբ, ցուցամոլ ու գլուխգովան ժողովուդ են:
Եթե տարածքում մենակ ես, կամ մաքսիմում մի քանի հոգի էլ հետս, զենք ունենք, ապա տնից ծխելու դուրս գալուց էլ դա պարտադիր պիտի ուսներիս գցենք, որ սաղ տենան:
Բայց եթե լիքը մարդ արդեն դրանից ունի ու դա ունենալը լրիվ սովորականի մեջ ա, ուրեմն արդեն դրա ավելորդ ցուցադրությունն էլ ա ակտուալությունը կորցնում:

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, բառդակի չափաբաժին հիմա էլ կա...

----------

Varzor (08.09.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նախ հասկանանք, թե նախագծում ակնարկվող <հավանական հակառակորդ>-ն ով ա:
> 
> ազերփայչանը նաղդ գործող հակառակորդ ա..
> Այսինքն` <հավանական> չի, ռեալ ա..
> Ո՞վ ա տակը մնում:
> Վրացի՞ն, թե՞ պարսիկը..


Փաստորեն..




> Մեր գնահատականներով՝ ընդհանուր տարածաշրջանի սպառնալիքներն այնպիսին են, որ միայն բանակով անհնար է այդ հնարավոր սպառնալիքները զսպել։ Այո՛, Ադրբեջանի մասով մենք այսօր կարողանում ենք զինված, կանոնավոր բանակով այդ սպառնալիքը չեզոքացնել, նույնիսկ առավելություն ձեռք բերել, բայց տարածաշրջանում սպառնալիքներն այնպիսին են, որ հնարավոր այլ զարգացումների դեպքում մեր կանոնավոր բանակը բավարար չէ, և մեր անվտանգության համակարգն ուժեղացնելու համար ստեղծում ենք աշխարհազոր։ Ի դեպ, աշխարհազորի եզրահանգմանը մենք եկել ենք այն բանից հետո, երբ տեսել ենք, որ այլ սպառնալիքներ էլ կան, և դրանց պետք է պատրաստ լինենք։

----------


## Lion

Ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում...

Եթե«Մեր գնահատականներով՝ ընդհանուր տարածաշրջանի սպառնալիքներն այնպիսին են, որ միայն բանակով անհնար է այդ հնարավոր սպառնալիքները զսպել», իսկ «տարածաշրջանում սպառնալիքներն այնպիսին են, որ հնարավոր այլ զարգացումների դեպքում մեր կանոնավոր բանակը բավարար չէ, և մեր անվտանգության համակարգն ուժեղացնելու համար ստեղծում ենք աշխարհազոր», ապա ի՞նչն է խանգարում _աշխարհազորայիններին զորակոչել և մտցնել բանակային համակարգի մեջ_, իսկ խաղաղ պայմաններում էլ բանակային մոբիլիզացիոն ընդհանուր համակարգի պայմաններում աշխարհազորայիններին վերապատրաստել ու կրթել:

----------

Varzor (08.09.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

Ժող, կամ ես ինչ–որ բան չեմ ջոկում, կամ ընկել եք բառերի հետևից։ Իմ ջոկելով էդ աշխարհազոր ասվածը հենց էդ ա լինելու, որ ժամկետային ու պայմանագրային ծառայությունից դուրս քաղաքացիներին պատրաստելու են, ենթադրաբար ժամանակ առ ժամանակ զորավարժություններ և այլն, որ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում մոբիլիզացնեն ու կանոնավոր բանակը համալրեն։ Ինչը մինիմալ մակարդակում հիմա էլ են անում էլի՝ ծառայած տղերքին երբեմն մի քանի օրով զորավարժությունների կանչելով։ Հիմա դրա մաշտաբները փորձում են մեծացնել։ Անունը աշխարհազոր կլինի, թե ինչ–որ մի ուրիշ բան, ի՞նչ կարևոր ա։
Իմ կարծիքով, մեր պես երկրի ու հարևանների պայմաններում ճի՛շտ ուղղություն են բռնել։ Հավանաբար սկզբից համեմատաբար բարդակոտ կլինի, հետո ժամանակի հետ ավելի կազմակերպված ու արդյունավետ կդառնա։ Իհարկե արդյունավետությունը խիստ կախված ա կազմակերպիչներից։ ՀՀԿ–ական Հայաստանում խիստ թերահավատ կլինեի, բայց հետհեղափոխական Հայաստանում ժամանակի ընթացքում էֆեկտիվ դառնալու շանս ունի կարծում եմ։ Ու էդ շանսը անմիջականորեն կապված ա ընդհանրապես Հայաստանի, որպես պետություն պրոգրես ապրելու շանսի հետ, որը մեզնից բոլորից ա կախված։

----------


## Lion

Կրկնեմ՝ ի՞նչն է խանգարում _աշխարհազորայիններին զորակոչել և մտցնել բանակային համակարգի մեջ_, իսկ խաղաղ պայմաններում էլ բանակային մոբիլիզացիոն ընդհանուր համակարգի պայմաններում աշխարհազորայիններին վերապատրաստել ու կրթել:

Այսինքն՝ իմա՞ստը ստեղծել աշխարհազոր, եթե կարելի է պատրաստել պահեստազոր և աիթի դեպքում այն ներառել բանակային համակարգում ուղղակիորեն:

----------

Varzor (08.09.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Կրկնեմ՝ ի՞նչն է խանգարում _աշխարհազորայիններին զորակոչել և մտցնել բանակային համակարգի մեջ_, իսկ խաղաղ պայմաններում էլ բանակային մոբիլիզացիոն ընդհանուր համակարգի պայմաններում աշխարհազորայիններին վերապատրաստել ու կրթել:
> 
> Այսինքն՝ իմա՞ստը ստեղծել աշխարհազոր, եթե կարելի է պատրաստել պահեստազոր և աիթի դեպքում այն ներառել բանակային համակարգում ուղղակիորեն:


Իսկ քո պատկերացմամբ իրանց ասած աշխարհազորը սկզբունքորեն ինչո՞վ ա տարբերվելու քո նկարագրած պահեստազորից։ Իմ ջոկելով ըստ էության նույն բանն ա, անունն ա տարբեր։ Ուղղակի էդ նույն պահեստազորի վերապատրաստմանը մտադիր են նոր շեշտ ու ծավալ հաղորդել ու էդ նախաձեռնությունը որպես «աշխարհազոր» են բրենդինգ անում՝ էդքան բան  :Smile:  Այսինքն, էդ նույն աշխարհազորը կամ պահեստազորը լայնածավալ պատերազմի դեպքում գործելու ա որպես բանակային համակարգի մաս։ Բա էլ ուրիշ ո՞նց կարար լիներ։

----------


## Lion

Չէ, տարբերություն կա: Օրինակ՝ աշխարհազորայինը կամավոր է միանում աշխարհազորին, իսկ պահեստազորայինը պարտավոր է հավաքներին մասնակցել: Աշխարհազորը ունի ղեկավարման առանձին համակարգ, իսկ իմ ասած դեպքում պահեստազորայինների զորամասը կազմում է բանակային դասական զորամաս: Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, ի՞նչն է ստիպել այս կերպ առանձնացնել...

----------

Varzor (08.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ քո պատկերացմամբ իրանց ասած աշխարհազորը սկզբունքորեն ինչո՞վ ա տարբերվելու քո նկարագրած պահեստազորից։ Իմ ջոկելով ըստ էության նույն բանն ա, անունն ա տարբեր։ Ուղղակի էդ նույն պահեստազորի վերապատրաստմանը մտադիր են նոր շեշտ ու ծավալ հաղորդել ու էդ նախաձեռնությունը որպես «աշխարհազոր» են բրենդինգ անում՝ էդքան բան  Այսինքն, էդ նույն աշխարհազորը կամ պահեստազորը լայնածավալ պատերազմի դեպքում գործելու ա որպես բանակային համակարգի մաս։ Բա էլ ուրիշ ո՞նց կարար լիներ։


Արշ ջան, եթե տարբերություն չկա, էլ ճոռոմաբանելը ո՞րս ա, աշխարհազոր բան։ Կամ գոնե թող մի քիչ ավելի գրավիչ անուն մտածեն․ առաքյալներ, սամուրայներ, նինձյա ․․․  :LOL: 

Բայց աչքիս իրանք էլ են խառը, դեռ չեն ջոկում ինչ են ուզում։ Մեկ ասեցին, դե ոնց որ գրեթե նույն բանն ա ինչ պահեստազորը, հետո թե բա կամավոր մինչև 70 տարեկանները կարան գրանցվեն ․․․ ամեն գեղ իրա հրամանատարն ա ունենալու ․․․ վոբշեմ, էն եղանով բանով տարբերակն ա լինելու էլի  :LOL:

----------

Lion (06.09.2020), Varzor (08.09.2020), Արշակ (06.09.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշ ջան, եթե տարբերություն չկա, էլ ճոռոմաբանելը ո՞րս ա, աշխարհազոր բան։ Կամ գոնե թող մի քիչ ավելի գրավիչ անուն մտածեն․ առաքյալներ, սամուրայներ, նինձյա ․․․ 
> 
> Բայց աչքիս իրանք էլ են խառը, դեռ չեն ջոկում ինչ են ուզում։ Մեկ ասեցին, դե ոնց որ գրեթե նույն բանն ա ինչ պահեստազորը, հետո թե բա կամավոր մինչև 70 տարեկանները կարան գրանցվեն ․․․ ամեն գեղ իրա հրամանատարն ա ունենալու ․․․ վոբշեմ, էն եղանով բանով տարբերակն ա լինելու էլի


Հա դե ռեբրենդինգ են անում էլի, քեզ դրանից տաք ու սառ ա՞ լինում, թող անեն։ Անունն էլ աշխարհազոր են դրել, որ երևի էն ԼԳԲՏ թեմաներով խույվորած բոցաշունչ պարապահայերի սրտերն էլ մի քիչ շահեն, մի քիչ զահլեքը քիչ տանեն  :LOL: 

Իսկ որ էս պահին փիս խառն են, իմ համեստ կարծիքով օկ ա․ բա թափացիկությունը էդ ա՝ դեռ հում մտքեր են մեջտեղ բերում, որ հասարակությունը արտահայտվի, ֆիդբեք լուփ բան  :Smile:  Որ արդեն վերջնական պատին մեխած մի տապոռ լուծում բերեին, բողոքելու էինք, չէ՞  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէ, տարբերություն կա: Օրինակ՝ աշխարհազորայինը կամավոր է միանում աշխարհազորին, իսկ պահեստազորայինը պարտավոր է հավաքներին մասնակցել: Աշխարհազորը ունի ղեկավարման առանձին համակարգ, իսկ իմ ասած դեպքում պահեստազորայինների զորամասը կազմում է բանակային դասական զորամաս: Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, ի՞նչն է ստիպել այս կերպ առանձնացնել...


Բայց էդ ասածդ տարբերությունները որտեղի՞ց ես գտել, որ հենց տենց ա լինելու

----------


## Lion

Աշխարհազորը միշտ զիջում է կանոնավոր բանակին: Մենք, բարեբախտաբար, կանոնավոր բանակի մակարդակում ենք, արդ ինչո՞ւ կրկին իջնել աշխարհազորի մակարդակ, թեկուզ՝ մասնակի...

----------


## Արշակ

> Հա դե ռեբրենդինգ են անում էլի, քեզ դրանից տաք ու սառ ա՞ լինում, թող անեն։ Անունն էլ աշխարհազոր են դրել, որ երևի էն ԼԳԲՏ թեմաներով խույվորած բոցաշունչ պարապահայերի սրտերն էլ մի քիչ շահեն, մի քիչ զահլեքը քիչ տանեն


Էն որ Կարգին Հաղորդման մեջ ասում ա է․ «ուզում եմ Վարդան Մամիկոնյանը սենց թուրը ճոճելով մոտովս խրոխտ անցնի», էդ մոմենտն ա, «աշխարհազորը» տենց վարդանմամիկոնյանոտ ռազմահայրենասիրական ասոցացիաներ ա ապահովում պաթոսահայերի համար  :LOL:  է թող լինի, թե կարան դրա հետ որակ էլ ապահովեն, ինչ ուզում են թող անունը դնեն․ կդիմանամ

----------


## Արշակ

> Աշխարհազորը միշտ զիջում է կանոնավոր բանակին: Մենք, բարեբախտաբար, կանոնավոր բանակի մակարդակում ենք, արդ ինչո՞ւ կրկին իջնել աշխարհազորի մակարդակ, թեկուզ՝ մասնակի...


Լիոն ջան, դու քո մտքում աշխարհազոր բառը կոնկրետ ինչ–որ կառուցվածք ու իմաստով ես պատկերացնում ու դրա հետ ես կռիվ տալիս, բայց հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ իրանց ասած աշխարհազորը քո ասածի հետ բռնի։ Աշխարհազոր բառի տակ կարող ա լրիվ ուրիշ բան են նախատեսում։ Անունի վրա մի ֆիքսվի․ անունը ոնց ասեցի ընդամենը բրենդինգ ա տվյալ դեպքում․ թող կոնկրետ իրականացման դետալներ ներկայացնեն, քննարկենք։ Իմ նախնական տպավորությամբ էդ նույն պահեստազորն ա լինելու, բայց ավելի ակտիվ պատրաստված։ Բայց դե հլը որ շատ քիչ ինֆո ունեմ, նենց որ տեսնենք․․․

----------

Lion (06.09.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

ՈՒ ընդհանրապես, դասական իմաստով աշխարհազորը ինչքանով ես գիտեմ էն ա, որ պատերազմի ժամանակ որ կանոնավոր բանակ չի լինում կամ ռեսուրսները չեն հերիքում, ժողովուրդը պահի տակ ինքնաբուխ իրար գլխի ա հավաքվում Տրիբունի ասած եղան–մեղանով մի ձև հայրենիքը պաշտպանելու։ Ասենք ոնց Ավարայրի, Սարդարապատի ճակատամարտերում, Տրիբունի դրած Վիլիամ Վոլոսի նկարներում  :LOL: 
 Եթե ՊՆ–ն ա նախորոք՝ խաղաղ պայմաններում կազմակերպում, զորքի ենթակառուցվածքներ ստեղծում, մարզում ու զինում, էլ դրա պատմական իմաստով աշխարհազորը ո՞րն ա‎։ Պարզ չի՞ որ ընդամենը պայմանական բրենդինգ ա դրան «աշխարհազոր» ասելը։

----------


## Արշակ

Էն որ Մարտի մեկից հետո հավաքները արգելված էին, հատուկ թույլատրություն էր պետք ստանալ, մարդիկ էլ կրուտիտ լինելու համար կուլիսներում իրար հետ պայմանավորվում էին կոնկրետ ժամին կոնկրետ տեղում «ինքնաբուխ» հավաքներ էին կազմակերպում է  :Jpit:  Ո՞նց կարա համ նախորոք կազմակերպված լինի, համ ինքնաբուխ։
Հիմա էս ա՝ նախորոք խաղաղ պայմաններում ՊՆ–ի կողմից կազմակերպված ու մարզած «աշխարհազոր»  :LOL:  զորակոչային բանակն էլ էլի էդ նույն աշխարհազորն ա էլի

----------


## Lion

> ՈՒ ընդհանրապես, դասական իմաստով աշխարհազորը ինչքանով ես գիտեմ էն ա, որ պատերազմի ժամանակ որ կանոնավոր բանակ չի լինում կամ ռեսուրսները չեն հերիքում, ժողովուրդը պահի տակ ինքնաբուխ իրար գլխի ա հավաքվում Տրիբունի ասած եղան–մեղանով մի ձև հայրենիքը պաշտպանելու։ Ասենք ոնց Ավարայրի, Սարդարապատի ճակատամարտերում, Տրիբունի դրած Վիլիամ Վոլոսի նկարներում


Ընդհանուր համաձայն եմ, մանրուքները շատ են որոշից, իսկ օրենքը շատ ընդհանուր է գրված՝ մանրուքները թողնված են կառավարության և ԳՇ պետի կարգավորումներին: Ամեն դեպքում, ես ոչ թե համառում եմ, այլ իմաստը չեմ հասկանում:




> Եթե ՊՆ–ն ա նախորոք՝ խաղաղ պայմաններում կազմակերպում, զորքի ենթակառուցվածքներ ստեղծում, մարզում ու զինում, էլ դրա պատմական իմաստով աշխարհազորը ո՞րն ա‎։ Պարզ չի՞ որ ընդամենը պայմանական բրենդինգ ա դրան «աշխարհազոր» ասելը։


Ըստ էության դա պահեստազորն է: Տես, օրենքով գրված է, որ աշխարհազորային չի կարող լինել նա, ով ենթակա է պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության: Այսինքն, եթե պատերազմ եղավ և, ասենք, 18-50 տարեկան տղամարդկանց զորակոչեցին, աշխարհազորային կարող են լինել միայն չափահաս կանայք, մեկ էլ 51-ից բարր տղամարդիկ: Սա հասկանալի է, ասածս այլ է՝ իսկ ինչո՞ւ նույնիսկ դա չընդգրկենք բանակային կառուցվածքում: Այսպես քաոս է լինելու...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էն որ Կարգին Հաղորդման մեջ ասում ա է․ «ուզում եմ Վարդան Մամիկոնյանը սենց թուրը ճոճելով մոտովս խրոխտ անցնի», էդ մոմենտն ա, «աշխարհազորը» տենց վարդանմամիկոնյանոտ ռազմահայրենասիրական ասոցացիաներ ա ապահովում պաթոսահայերի համար  է թող լինի, թե կարան դրա հետ որակ էլ ապահովեն, ինչ ուզում են թող անունը դնեն․ կդիմանամ


Բա որ հանկարծ դառնա նենց ոնց որ ասենք Սուդանում, Ուգանդայում կամ Լիբերիայում ա դառել, որ հետո սաղ ազգով քաքն ենք ընկնում էտ իրան սաղից ավելի հայրենասերի տեղ դրած, իսկ հիմա արդեն նաև ֆորմով ու զենքով ոչխարի ձեռը։ Կարող ա վրեն էլ մի հատ խաչ խփի, անունը դնի Տիրոջ Խաչակիր, որ համ էլ դեմ եմ սեռռագան դաստիարակությանը - կողմ եմ եգեղեցու պատմությանը մասաների սիրտն անի։ Ապեր, որոշումները հո չե՞ն ընդունվում, որ սրա նրա երազախաբությունները բավարարվեն, ընդունվում են, որ երկրին օգուտ տան, պաշտպանուանակությունը բարձրացնեն, և այլն։ 

Վոբշեմ, ես հույս ունեմ, որ լավ մտածված ու հաշվարկված գաղափար ա, բայց հավատս չի գալիս, վեթինգը վկա։

----------

Lion (06.09.2020), Varzor (08.09.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ընդհանուր համաձայն եմ, մանրուքները շատ են որոշից, իսկ օրենքը շատ ընդհանուր է գրված՝ մանրուքները թողնված են կառավարության և ԳՇ պետի կարգավորումներին: Ամեն դեպքում, ես ոչ թե համառում եմ, այլ իմաստը չեմ հասկանում:
> 
> 
> 
> Ըստ էության դա պահեստազորն է: Տես, օրենքով գրված է, որ աշխարհազորային չի կարող լինել նա, ով ենթակա է պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության: Այսինքն, եթե պատերազմ եղավ և, ասենք, 18-50 տարեկան տղամարդկանց զորակոչեցին, աշխարհազորային կարող են լինել միայն չափահաս կանայք, մեկ էլ 51-ից բարր տղամարդիկ: Սա հասկանալի է, ասածս այլ է՝ իսկ ինչո՞ւ նույնիսկ դա չընդգրկենք բանակային կառուցվածքում: Այսպես քաոս է լինելու...


Կարող ա իմաստն էն ա, որ աշխարհազոր անվանում են կամավոր միացածներին, իսկ պատերազմի դեպքում 18-50 տղամարդիկ սենց թե նենց պարտավոր են զորակոչվել։ Հետևաբար դուրս ա գալիս, որ սա ընդամենը պարտադիր զորակոչի ոչ ենթակա, բայց կամավոր զորակոչվելու ցանություն ունեցողներին նախորոք կազմակերպելու ու պատրաստելու համար ա, որ պատերազմի պահին կամավորական բարդակ չլինի։

----------


## Արշակ

> Բա որ հանկարծ դառնա նենց ոնց որ ասենք Սուդանում, Ուգանդայում կամ Լիբերիայում ա դառել, որ հետո սաղ ազգով քաքն ենք ընկնում էտ իրան սաղից ավելի հայրենասերի տեղ դրած, իսկ հիմա արդեն նաև ֆորմով ու զենքով ոչխարի ձեռը։ Կարող ա վրեն էլ մի հատ խաչ խփի, անունը դնի Տիրոջ Խաչակիր, որ համ էլ դեմ եմ սեռռագան դաստիարակությանը - կողմ եմ եգեղեցու պատմությանը մասաների սիրտն անի։ Ապեր, որոշումները հո չե՞ն ընդունվում, որ սրա նրա երազախաբությունները բավարարվեն, ընդունվում են, որ երկրին օգուտ տան, պաշտպանուանակությունը բարձրացնեն, և այլն։ 
> 
> Վոբշեմ, ես հույս ունեմ, որ լավ մտածված ու հաշվարկված գաղափար ա, բայց հավատս չի գալիս, վեթինգը վկա։


Դե «բա որ հանկարծով» ամեն ինչ էլ կարա լինի առանց էս աշխարհազորի էլ։ Բայց նորմալ ա որ ուզում ենք ավելի կոնկրետ հասկանանք ինչ ա ու համոզվենք, որ ամեն ինչ տոչնի ա՝ դրա դեմ բան չունեմ ու մտահոգությունը կիսում եմ, ուղղակի ասածս էն ա, որ զուտ «աշխարհազոր» բառը առանձնապես ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում․ լավ ու վատը ոչ թե «աշխարհազոր» բառից ա կախված, այլ դրա տակ նախատեսվող ծրագրից․ ավելի օգտակար կլինի ծրագիրը հասկանանք ու դետալները քննարկենք, թե չէ դրել ենք զուտ «աշխարհազոր» բառի առաջացրած ասոցացիաներն ենք քննարկում․ Վիլիամ Վոլոս, եղան բան  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե «բա որ հանկարծով» ամեն ինչ էլ կարա լինի առանց էս աշխարհազորի էլ։ Բայց նորմալ ա որ ուզում ենք ավելի կոնկրետ հասկանանք ինչ ա ու համոզվենք, որ ամեն ինչ տոչնի ա՝ դրա դեմ բան չունեմ ու մտահոգությունը կիսում եմ, ուղղակի ասածս էն ա, որ զուտ «աշխարհազոր» բառը առանձնապես ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում․ լավ ու վատը ոչ թե «աշխարհազոր» բառից ա կախված, այլ դրա տակ նախատեսվող ծրագրից․ ավելի օգտակար կլինի ծրագիրը հասկանանք ու դետալները քննարկենք, թե չէ դրել ենք զուտ «աշխարհազոր» բառի առաջացրած ասոցացիաներն ենք քննարկում․ Վիլիամ Վոլոս, եղան բան


Չէ, ընկեր, բա որ հանկարծի հավանականությունը փիս մեծանում ա, երբ անիմաստ որոշումներ ես ընդունում, առանց հետևանքները հաշվի առնելու։ Էս էն դեպքը չի էլի, որ ասում ենք բա որ հանկարծ աստերոիդ ընկնի վրեքս։

Ու որոշ մանրամասներ էլ արդեն գիտենք էլի հայեցակարգից, դրա համար էլ քննարկում ենք․ 
- մինչ 70 տարեկան կամավորները
- ամեն գեղում մի հատ տեղակալ աշխարհազորի գծով

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէ, ընկեր, բա որ հանկարծի հավանականությունը փիս մեծանում ա, երբ անիմաստ որոշումներ ես ընդունում, առանց հետևանքները հաշվի առնելու։ Էս էն դեպքը չի էլի, որ ասում ենք բա որ հանկարծ աստերոիդ ընկնի վրեքս։
> 
> Ու որոշ մանրամասներ էլ արդեն գիտենք էլի հայեցակարգից, դրա համար էլ քննարկում ենք․ 
> - մինչ 70 տարեկան կամավորները
> - ամեն գեղում մի հատ տեղակալ աշխարհազորի գծով


Հա բայց կոնկրետ ինչ–որ ինֆո արդեն կա՞, որից եզրակացնում ես անիմաստ կամ առանց հետևանքները հաշվի առնելու որոշում ա, թե զուտ թերահավատ ես՝ հաշվի առնելով վեթթինգի փորձը‎։

Տեղակալների մոմենտը նայած ոնց կանեն‎։ Եթե սենց թե նենց էդ տեղակալները կան, ու իրանց վրա կոնկրետ պարտականություն ա դրվում, որ իրանց գեղի լոկալ կամավորներին գրանցեն, մոբիլիզացնեն ու կապը պահեն ՊՆ–ի հետ, ինձ թվում ա լրիվ խելքը գլխին որոշում ա․ էն ա արդեն պետական փողերով վճարվող գլուղապետարանն իր աշխատողներով ունես, թող էդ հարցն էլ իրանց պատասխանատվության վրա դրվի, կամավորներին կազմակերպեն, ՊՆ–ի հետ կորդինացնեն, որ պատերազմի նեղ մաջալին էնտուզիաստ կամավորները մարդա իրա ճաշակով ՊՆ–ին ու բանակին խառը բամբիտ չանեն․ ոնց ասենք Ապրիլյանի ժամանակ Շմայսը կամուֆլյաժը հագած գնացել էր շարժվող տանկերի դեմը կտրել սիգարետի բլոկներ էր շպրտում վրեքը։
Բայց եթե դրա համար պիտի քո նկարագրածով հատուկ նոր հաստիք մտցնեն նոր աշխատավարձով ու իրա թաշախուստով, էդ բնականաբար ռեսուրսների անիմաստ վատնում կլինի։

----------


## Lion

> Կարող ա իմաստն էն ա, որ աշխարհազոր անվանում են կամավոր միացածներին, իսկ պատերազմի դեպքում 18-50 տղամարդիկ սենց թե նենց պարտավոր են զորակոչվել։ Հետևաբար դուրս ա գալիս, որ սա ընդամենը պարտադիր զորակոչի ոչ ենթակա, բայց կամավոր զորակոչվելու ցանություն ունեցողներին նախորոք կազմակերպելու ու պատրաստելու համար ա, որ պատերազմի պահին կամավորական բարդակ չլինի։


Եղբայր, այո, իմաստը դա է, բայց *ի՞նչ իմաստ կա* բանակային համակարգից դա դուրս անել: Կա՞ ցանկություն կամավորներին ընդգրկել ռազմական գործում, և ի դեպ, դա իրոք խնդիր է, թող պահեստային «կոնսերվացված» բրիգադներ ստեղծեն, որոնք խաղաղ պայմաններում միայն ապահովման վաշտ և հրամանատարներ կունենա, իսկ պատերազմի ժամանակ էլ դրանք արագորեն կհամալրվեն հաստիքակազմով: 1.000 հոգի հավաքվեց, «կապակոնսերվացնենք» պահեստազորային 1-ին բրիգադը, և՞ս 1.000՝ երկրորդը, և՞ս 300 հոգի, «կապակոնսերվացնենք» բրիգադի մեկ երրորդն ու կունենանք մեկ գումարտակ: Սա պատերազմի պարագայում:

Իսկ խաղաղ ժամանակ, խնդրեմ, թող 18-50 տարեկան տղամարդկանց, 18-40 տարեկան կանանց միջզորահավաքային պատրաստություն ապահովեն՝ հավաքների և ուսումնական մարզումների միջոցով: Շա՞տ ցանկություն կա ռազմահայրենասիրությունը զարգացնել, թող «Զենքի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխություն անեն և զարգացնեն մասնավոր հրաձգային գործը՝ նաև անհրաժեշտ քարոզչական ֆոն ստեղծելով: 

Ու նաև, ես կառաջարկեի լրջորեն քննարկել կանանց զորակոչի խնդիրը՝ բնականաբար ոչ այն տեսքով, ինչ տղամարդկանց, բայց մենք չափազանց թույլ ենք, որ աչքաթող անենք բանակային համակարգում կանանց ներգրավելու իսրայելական արդյունավետ փորձը - ուսւմնասիրենք դա և ներդնենք մեզ մոտ, ինչո՞ւ ոչ:

----------

Varzor (08.09.2020), Արշակ (06.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա բայց կոնկրետ ինչ–որ ինֆո արդեն կա՞, որից եզրակացնում ես անիմաստ կամ առանց հետևանքները հաշվի առնելու որոշում ա, թե զուտ թերահավատ ես՝ հաշվի առնելով վեթթինգի փորձը‎։
> 
> Տեղակալների մոմենտը նայած ոնց կանեն‎։ Եթե սենց թե նենց էդ տեղակալները կան, ու իրանց վրա կոնկրետ պարտականություն ա դրվում, որ իրանց գեղի լոկալ կամավորներին գրանցեն, մոբիլիզացնեն ու կապը պահեն ՊՆ–ի հետ, ինձ թվում ա լրիվ խելքը գլխին որոշում ա․ էն ա արդեն պետական փողերով վճարվող գլուղապետարանն իր աշխատողներով ունես, թող էդ հարցն էլ իրանց պատասխանատվության վրա դրվի, կամավորներին կազմակերպեն, ՊՆ–ի հետ կորդինացնեն, որ պատերազմի նեղ մաջալին էնտուզիաստ կամավորները մարդա իրա ճաշակով ՊՆ–ին ու բանակին խառը բամբիտ չանեն․ ոնց ասենք Ապրիլյանի ժամանակ Շմայսը կամուֆլյաժը հագած գնացել էր շարժվող տանկերի դեմը կտրել սիգարետի բլոկներ էր շպրտում վրեքը։
> Բայց եթե դրա համար պիտի քո նկարագրածով հատուկ նոր հաստիք մտցնեն նոր աշխատավարձով ու իրա թաշախուստով, էդ բնականաբար ռեսուրսների անիմաստ վատնում կլինի։


Ասեմ, ենթադրությանս հանգել եմ «տառապանքներս փորձ ունի» մեթոդով։ Ու ստեղ կապ չունի Նիկոլի կառավարությունն ա որոշումն ընդունել, որին ամեն ձև աջակցում եմ, թե՞ Չե Գեվառայի։ Իսկ տառապանքը հետևալի մասին․ հենց մի բանի մասին սաղ սկսում են ամպագոռգոռ խոսալ, ու հոգեցունց անուններ են վրեն կպցնում, ու սաղ դրա մասին լիքը խոսում են, ուրեմն տակը բան չկա, ուրեմն մեկի հայրենասիրական երազն ա, ուրեմն մեկը քնել հելել ա ու առավտն ասել ա, ախպեր ինչ մի աշխարհացունց բան աենք, որ սաղ գոհ ըլնեն, սաղ հայրենասիրական լինի, ոչ մեկը չկարան դրան դեմ բան ասի, համ էլ կարող ա մարդ ես, մի բան ստացվի։

----------

Lion (06.09.2020), Varzor (08.09.2020), Արշակ (06.09.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Եղբայր, այո, իմաստը դա է, բայց *ի՞նչ իմաստ կա* բանակային համակարգից դա դուրս անել: Կա՞ ցանկություն կամավորներին ընդգրկել ռազմական գործում, և ի դեպ, դա իրոք խնդիր է, թող պահեստային «կոնսերվացված» բրիգադներ ստեղծեն, որոնք խաղաղ պայմաններում միայն ապահովման վաշտ և հրամանատարներ կունենա, իսկ պատերազմի ժամանակ էլ դրանք արագորեն կհամալրվեն հաստիքակազմով: 1.000 հոգի հավաքվեց, «կապակոնսերվացնենք» պահեստազորային 1-ին բրիգադը, և՞ս 1.000՝ երկրորդը, և՞ս 300 հոգի, «կապակոնսերվացնենք» բրիգադի մեկ երրորդն ու կունենանք մեկ գումարտակ: Սա պատերազմի պարագայում:
> 
> Իսկ խաղաղ ժամանակ, խնդրեմ, թող 18-50 տարեկան տղամարդկանց, 18-40 տարեկան կանանց միջզորակավաքային պատրաստություն ապահովեն՝ հավաքների և ուսումնական մարզումների միջոցով: Շա՞տ ցանկություն կա ռազմահայրենասիրությունը զարգացնել, թող «Զենքի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխություն անեն և զարգացնեն մասնավոր հրաձգային գործը՝ նաև անհրաժեշտ քարոզչական ֆոն ստեղծելով: 
> 
> Ու նաև, ես կառաջարկեի լրջորեն քննարկել կանանց զորակոչի խնդիրը՝ բնականաբար ոչ այն տեսքով, ինչ տղամարդկանց, բայց մենք չափազանց թույլ ենք, որ աչքաթող անենք բանակային համակարգում կանանց ներգրավելու արդյունավետ փորձը - ուսւմնասիրենք դա և ներդնենք մեզ մոտ, ինչո՞ւ ոչ:


Հա, բայց ինչի՞ց ես եզրակացրել, որ էդ կամավորները լինելու են բանակային համակարգից դուրս, այլ ոչ թե քո նկարագրած խելքին մոտ տարբերակով‎։

----------


## Lion

Որովհետև խաղաղ ժամանակ իրենք հավաքվելու են իրենց կազմակերպչական ձևերով, իսկ պատերազմի ժամանակ էլ առանձին հրամանատար են ունենալու: 

_Աշխարհազորի համակարգը գործում է տարածքային սկզբունքով, և ըստ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության վարչատարածքային բաժանման՝ պայմանականորեն բաղկացած է զորամիավորումներից և դրանց ենթակա բրիգադներից ու գումարտակներից: Աշխարհազորային զորամիավորման ղեկավարը (հրամանատարը) խաղաղ և պատերազմի ժամանակ համապատասխան տարածքային կառավարման մարմնի ղեկավարի տեղակալն է, իսկ Երևան քաղաքում՝ Երևանի քաղաքապետի տեղակալը:

Աշխարհազորային զորամիավորման ղեկավարը (հրամանատարը) խաղաղ և պատերազմի ժամանակ համապատասխան տարածքային կառավարման մարմնի ղեկավարի տեղակալն է, իսկ Երևան քաղաքում՝ Երևանի քաղաքապետի տեղակալը: Աշխարհազորային բրիգադի ղեկավարը (հրամանատարը) խաղաղ և պատերազմի ժամանակ համապատասխան քաղաքային համայնքի ղեկավարի տեղակալն է, իսկ Երևան քաղաքի վարչական շրջաններում՝ վարչական շրջանի ղեկավարի տեղակալը:_ 

Եվ միայն

_Աշխարհազորի ընդհանուր ղեկավարումն իրականացնում է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության զինված ուժերի գլխավոր շտաբի պետը՝ զինված ուժերի գլխավոր շտաբի պատրաստության գլխավոր վարչությունում ձևավորված աշխարհազորային շտաբի միջոցով:_

Այսինքն՝ իմաստը, է՞լի, բանակային համակարգին զուգահեռ սենց մի բան ստեղծելու, թեկուզ և բանակին ընդհանուր ենթակա:

----------

Արշակ (06.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շա՞տ ցանկություն կա ռազմահայրենասիրությունը զարգացնել, թող «Զենքի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխություն անեն և զարգացնեն մասնավոր հրաձգային գործը՝ նաև անհրաժեշտ քարոզչական ֆոն ստեղծելով:


Ապրես, մեռա ոռս ճղելով, որ Հայաստանում մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը զենքից օգտվել տուպը չգիտի, կրակել չգիտի, սկի զենքի ձայնը չի լսել կյանքում։ Տարրական հրաձգարաններ չկան, որտեղ մարդը իրա զենքով գնա մի երկու հատ կրակի, գոնե ականջը ձենին սովորի, եթե դիպուկ չի էլ կարում կրակի։ 

Ես օրինակ ավելի կողմ կլինեմ, որ եթե ինչ-որ տարիքից բոլորին անխտիր սովորեցնեն զենքից օգտվել ու անվտանգ պահել, որ Հայաստանում ամեն մեկի տանը զենքի լինի։ Ասենք, մենք չորս կին-տղամարդ չափահաս ենք, չորս հար մեր տանը սեֆում ավտոմատ լինի, մի 2000 հատ փամփուշտով։ Լավ, ավտոմատ պետք չի, քաղաքացական զենք, տարական շոթգան, որ մարդիկ կարանան ինքնապաշտպանվեն։ Թուրքը որ հասավ Երևան, ու կանոնավոր բանակը բան չի կարացել անի մինչև էտ, էլ ոչ մի աշխարհազոր չի կարա փրկի։ Բայց ամեն տանը չորս զինված մարդը կարա լիքը վնաս տա ու երկար դիմադրի։ 

Խոսքի, մի հատ շարքային օրինակ թե ոնց են ԱՄՆ-ում քաղաքացիները սովորական պալիգոններում պարապում։

----------

Lion (06.09.2020), Varzor (08.09.2020), Գաղթական (07.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

Մեծ հաշվով՝ այո: Մեզ իշխած ուժերը և վերջում էլ սովետը մեր միջից հանել են զենքի հետ կապը, դա պետք է վերականգնել՝ մեզ դա պետք է, որ, եթե նույնիսկ Աստված չանի, պետականությունը ընկնի, մարդիկ իմանան զինված պայքարել:

Ի դեպ, եթե գործին լավ կպնես, նաև վատ բիզնես չէ՝ գնալ և, ասենք, ընտանիքով կրակել՝ ամիսը մեկ անգամ:

----------

Varzor (08.09.2020), Գաղթական (07.09.2020), Տրիբուն (06.09.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> ...նաև վատ բիզնես չէ...


Է ո՞վ ասեց, որ սենց էլ բիզնես չեն անելու  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, ես համարյա մեկ տարի սպասել էի, որ քո էս պոստը քեզ հիշեցնեմ  Լավ ե՞ս:
> 
> Ցավոք իմ որոշ կանխատեսումներ Նիկոլենց հարցով ճիշտ են դուրս գալիս: *Օրինակ*, ասում էի, սա ասել եմ նեղ միջավայրում, ապացույց չունեմ, որ ժամանակին ասել եմ, դրա համար պիտի խոսքիս հավատաք, և այսպես, *ասում էի*՝ Խաչատուրովին տենց կոպիտ մի կպեք: Շատերը, և նույնիսկ մոտիկներիցս, ասում էին՝ թքաաաածծծ: Արդյունքում ունեցանք անհարթություններ Ռուսաստանի հետ: *Այլ օրինակ*՝ անցած ամառ բոլորը ոգևորված էին Արցախը բանակցային կողմ դարձնելու Նիկոլի նախաձեռնությամբ, ասում էի, սա արդեն ասել եմ բացահայտ, նույնիսկ ՖԲ ստատուս ունեմ, որ դա սխալ է, կրկին ինձ քննադատեցին, սակայն ի՞նչ ունենք հիմա - ՀՀ-ն փաստացի կրկին բանակցում է հին ստատուսով, առանց Արցախի:
> 
> Նեղ միջավայրում նաև ասել եմ, որ *Քոչարյանին "մարսել" մեր դատական համակարգն իր այս վիճակով չի կարող և, ընդհանրապես, իրեն պետք չէր այդքան կոպիտ կպնել, այլ պետք էր իր գումարները վերցնել, ներքին ոչ ֆորմալ ամնիստիայի պես մի բան անել և բերած փողերը դնել տնտեսության մեջ:* Նիկոլը գնաց կոնֆռոնտացիայի ուղով: Արդյունքում դատական համակարգը սկսեց կանվուսիաների մեջ գալարվել, որովհետև, ինչպես ասացի, այն ի վիճակի չէ կյանքի կոչել այդ խնդիրը: Արդյունքում եղավ հերթական հիմարությունը՝ դատարանների դռնել փակելու ակցիան: Կրկին նեղ միջավայրում քննադատել եմ այն և եղավ իմ նախատեսածով՝ ալարկոտ, մարդազուրկ ակցիա, որը չծառայեց իր նպատակին և միջազգային քննադատություն առաջացրեց: Մասնավոր օրինակ՝ մաքսավորին կոպտելը, որի մասին արտահայտվել եմ բայցահայտ: Մեկ այլ օրինակ, Նիկոլի հայտնի "_Կա՞ դատավոր, որին ես կզանգեմ և նա իմ ասածը չի անի_" խոսքը, որն, ավելորդ էլ ա ասել, հակաիրավական, իր իսկ հռչակած իրավական պետության գաղափարը ոտնահարող, դեմագոգիկ և ուղղակի սխալ խոսք էր...
> 
> Դե, եթե չափից դուրս զայրացած չես, մի հատ մարգարե կենացս խմի, ապեր, խմի, խմի... ֆորումի քո հին ծանոթ Lion-ն է ուզում, օտար մարդ չի...


«_Որևէ դատավոր էսօրվա դատական համակարգում չի կարող մարսել նման ծանրության գործ_» (c) *Տիգրան Եգորյան*

Հեղինակային իրավունքներս խախտվում են...

----------


## Lion

Արսեն Ջուլֆալակյանը հրաժարվեց պատգամավորական մանդատից, ընդ որում դրա հիմնական պատճառն, ինչպես ասում է հենց ինքը, ՀՀ ԿԳՄՍ նախարար Արայիկ Հարությունյանի հետ ունեցած սկզբունքային անհամաձայնություններն են նրա ենթակայության տակ գտնվող ոլորտների ներկա կառավարման մոտեցումների վերաբերյալ:

Մարտի 1-ի տուժողների հայտարարությունների ֆոնի վրա հիմա էլ այս հարվածը: 

Չեմ կարողանում գնահատել հետևանքները, լոկալ կլինի, թե՞ Իմ քայլում ճաք կառաջացնի, որը կխորանա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արսեն Ջուլֆալակյանը հրաժարվեց պատգամավորական մանդատից, ընդ որում դրա հիմնական պատճառն, ինչպես ասում է հենց ինքը, ՀՀ ԿԳՄՍ նախարար Արայիկ Հարությունյանի հետ ունեցած սկզբունքային անհամաձայնությունները նրա ենթակայության տակ գտնվող ոլորտների ներկա կառավարման մոտեցումների վերաբերյալ:
> 
> Մարտի 1-ի տուժողների հայտարարությունների ֆոնի վրա հիմա էլ այս հարվածը: 
> 
> Չեմ կարողանում գնահատել հետևանքները, լոկալ կլինի, թե՞ Իմ քայլում ճաք կառաջացնի, որը կխորանա...


Մի հատ լավ մտածի, հարված ա, թե՞ ապտակ  :LOL:  Շառաչյուն ապտակ, որից հեսա ԻՔ-ն քայքայվելույա, Նիկոլը հրաժարական ա տալու, արտահերթ ընտրություններ են լինելու, ու Երեմիայի մարգարեությունները իրականանլու են։ Ու ստեղ գալու ա Լիոնը, Հիսուսի պսակը գլխին ու ասելույա ․․․ Ճշմարիտ, ճշմարիտ էի ասում։

----------


## Lion

Չէ, մասշտաբները չեմ կարողանում գնահատել, բայց չեմ էլ թերագնահատի...

Արայիկը շարունակում է ծանր քարի պես ջրի տակ քաշել Նիկոլին...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես օրինակ ավելի կողմ կլինեմ, որ եթե ինչ-որ տարիքից բոլորին անխտիր սովորեցնեն զենքից օգտվել ու անվտանգ պահել, որ Հայաստանում ամեն մեկի տանը զենքի լինի։ Ասենք, մենք չորս կին-տղամարդ չափահաս ենք, չորս հար մեր տանը սեֆում ավտոմատ լինի, մի 2000 հատ փամփուշտով։


Ուրախալի ա, որ մենակ ես չեմ սենց մտածում։ 

Ժամանակն է ամեն հայ ընտանիքում մարտական զենք լինի․ Սմբատ Հակոբյան

----------

Lion (10.09.2020), Գաղթական (10.09.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ուրախալի ա, որ մենակ ես չեմ սենց մտածում։ 
> Ժամանակն է ամեն հայ ընտանիքում մարտական զենք լինի․ Սմբատ Հակոբյան


Ախպոր պես, հերիք չի՞ տուֆտեն "ժամանակն է արդեն․․․"։ Հիմա, երբ գրպաններում մենակ դանակ է լինում, բանեցնում են։ Պատկերացնու՞մ եք, որ զենք լինի ինչ կլինի։
Հեչ էլ ժամանակը չէ, դրան դեռ չենք հասել։ Հասարակությունը թե մտավորապես, թե բարոյապես և թե տեխնիկապես դրան դեռ պատրաստ չէ։

Իհարկե հոյակապ միտք է մինչև ատամները զինված բնակչություն ունենալը՝ ցանկացած հարևան պետություն խիստ մտահոգված կլինի
Բայց դա տեսական ապագայում, երբ նախադրյալ պայմանները կստեղծվեն և հասարակությունն էլ կամաց-կամաց կկրթվի։ Տնաշենները չեն կարողանում դուզգյունի ոստիկանություն ու դատարան ունենալ, ուզում են միանգամից զինված ժողովուրդ ունենալ  :Angry2:

----------

Freeman (12.09.2020), Հայկօ (12.09.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ուրախալի ա, որ մենակ ես չեմ սենց մտածում։ 
> 
> Ժամանակն է ամեն հայ ընտանիքում մարտական զենք լինի․ Սմբատ Հակոբյան


Արխային, շատ մարդիկ են էդպես մտածում, մեկը ես վայթե 10 տարի առաջ էլ էի տենց մտածում ։Ճ

Բայց Վարզորն էլ է վայթե ճիշտ ասում, որ սկզբից դպրոցը դպրոցի նման պիտի լինի, ապաշքյարա առանց մարդավարի դասընթացների ու կրթելու սաղին զենք բաժանելն էլ է սխալ։
Արայիկը ՆԶՊ առարկայի նոր ֆորմատի մասին էր ժամանակին խոսում (զորանոցային պայմաններ, բլա բլա բլա), չգիտեմ ուր է հասել…

----------


## Lion

Նաև հաշվի առնենք՝ նորմալ զենքը թանկ է և սկսվում է առնվազն 500 դոլարից: Փամփուշտներն էլ՝ 2-10 դոլար են: Էժան հաճույք չէ...

----------

Գաղթական (12.09.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բայց Վարզորն էլ է վայթե ճիշտ ասում, որ սկզբից դպրոցը դպրոցի նման պիտի լինի, ապաշքյարա առանց մարդավարի դասընթացների ու կրթելու սաղին զենք բաժանելն էլ է սխալ։


Սաղին զենք չեն բաժանում, ձյաձ:

Զենք ձեռք բերելու թույլտվության նոր հայեցակարգ են մշակում, որ յուրաքանչյուր ցանկացող հնարավորություն ստանա, բժշկի ու ոստիկանի օքեյ տալու դեպքում (այսինքն՝ ոչ շիզոֆրենիկ ա, ոչ էլ՝ հանցագործ), մի երկու-երեք բարոյախրատական ճառ լսի ու գնա հրաձգարան՝ տարբեր տրամաչափի զենքերից կրակելու դասընթացների:
Էդ դասընթացներն էլ բարով-խերով անցնելու ու վերջում թեստ հանձնելուց հետո սերտիֆիկատ ա ստանում ու գնում զենք առնելու:
Ընդ որում՝ էդ զենքը պահելու իրավունքը պիտի ամեն տարի (կամ ասենք 2 տարին մեկ) երկարացնի՝ նորից բժշկի ու ոդտիկանի կոմիսիայից թուղթ բերելով ու տարեկան x թվով փամփուշտ հրաձգարանում կրակելով:

Էս եքյա բիզնես ա, որը համ էլ ահագին շահութաբեր ա ու բյուջեն լցնող:

Հետն էլ՝ պայմաններ ա ստեղծում, որ զենք ունենա նա, ում դա իրոք պետք ա ու ով ֆինանսապես դրա հնարավորությունն ունի (նորմալ հասարակություններում էդքան ֆինանսական հնարավորություն միջին խավից սկսած են ունենում ու էդ խավում լինելն էլ ա ադեկվատության որոշակի ցուցիչ համարվում):

Կոպիտ ասած՝ ոնց որ ավտո ունենաս էլի:
Տեսակաբորեն բոլորին էլ թույլատրվում ա ունենալ, բայց փաստացի դրանից ձեռք են բերում միայն նրանք ում մոտ ստացվում ա պռավի քննություն տալ ու մեքենա պահելու ֆինանսական ռեսուրսներ հետ գցել:

----------


## Freeman

> Սաղին զենք չեն բաժանում, ձյաձ:
> 
> Զենք ձեռք բերելու թույլտվության նոր հայեցակարգ են մշակում, որ յուրաքանչյուր ցանկացող հնարավորություն ստանա, բժշկի ու ոստիկանի օքեյ տալու դեպքում (այսինքն՝ ոչ շիզոֆրենիկ ա, ոչ էլ՝ հանցագործ), մի երկու-երեք բարոյախրատական ճառ լսի ու գնա հրաձգարան՝ տարբեր տրամաչափի զենքերից կրակելու դասընթացների:
> Էդ դասընթացներն էլ բարով-խերով անցնելու ու վերջում թեստ հանձնելուց հետո սերտիֆիկատ ա ստանում ու գնում զենք առնելու:
> Ընդ որում՝ էդ զենքը պահելու իրավունքը պիտի ամեն տարի (կամ ասենք 2 տարին մեկ) երկարացնի՝ նորից բժշկի ու ոդտիկանի կոմիսիայից թուղթ բերելով ու տարեկան x թվով փամփուշտ հրաձգարանում կրակելով:
> 
> Էս եքյա բիզնես ա, որը համ էլ ահագին շահութաբեր ա ու բյուջեն լցնող:
> 
> Հետն էլ՝ պայմաններ ա ստեղծում, որ զենք ունենա նա, ում դա իրոք պետք ա ու ով ֆինանսապես դրա հնարավորությունն ունի (նորմալ հասարակություններում էդքան ֆինանսական հնարավորություն միջին խավից սկսած են ունենում ու էդ խավում լինելն էլ ա ադեկվատության որոշակի ցուցիչ համարվում):
> ...


Քննություն, բժիշկ ու ոստիկան, սերտիֆիկատ, բյուջե։
Էս ամեն ինչը լավ  ա հնչում, մինչև էն պահը, որ հիշում ես, որ Հայաստանի մասին ա խոսքը)

----------

Varzor (12.09.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Քննություն, բժիշկ ու ոստիկան, սերտիֆիկատ, բյուջե։
> Էս ամեն ինչը լավ  ա հնչում, մինչև էն պահը, որ հիշում ես, որ Հայաստանի մասին ա խոսքը)


Հընչի հայերը ինչո՞վ են պակաս ամերիկաներից ու յուրոփացիքից:
Հասկացանք ԲՈՒՀ-երը 60-ականների զենքերով են, բայց նենց էլ չի, որ դրսերում սաղ օրը Հարվարդներում գցած են:

Կամ ինչո՞վ ա չափվում միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացու ադեկվատության ցուցիչը..

----------


## Freeman

> Հընչի հայերը ինչո՞վ են պակաս ամերիկաներից ու յուրոփացիքից:
> Հասկացանք ԲՈՒՀ-երը 60-ականների զենքերով են, բայց նենց էլ չի, որ դրսերում սաղ օրը Հարվարդներում գցած են:
> 
> Կամ ինչո՞վ ա չափվում միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացու ադեկվատության ցուցիչը..


Կոլեկտիվ կարգապահությունը, ոստիկանական ու դատական համակարգ չունենալը, առանց քննության սերտիֆիկատ ու բժշկի թուղթ ստանալը, բժիշկների ճնշող մեծամասնության ոչ կոմպետենտությունն ու դալբայոբությունը հույս չեն տալիս, որ զենք ունենալու ու օգտագործելու որևէ կանոն նորմալ կպահվի։

Հոգեբույժը՞ պիտի թուղթ տա, որ էդ մարդն ադեկվատ ա զենք պահելու։ էդ հոգեբույժների մեծ մասը մետալ լսող զինակոչիկներին 7գ հոդված ա խփում։ Ո՞ր ոստիկանը պիտի  վերահսկւ, որ զենքը նորմալ պահեն ու կիրառեն, էն որ առանց դիմակի մի քիչ ջղայն հայացքներով երկու տղայի ա տենում ու քաքում ա տակը՞։
Էս պանդեմիան ավելի հստակ ցույց տվեց, թե ինչ հեռու ենք նորմալ ոստիկանություն ունենալուց։

Միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացին կարող  աշատ էլ ադեկվատ ա (չնայած ես տենց չեմ կարծում, բայց ենթադրենք ադեկվատ ա)։ Իսկ այ էն հինգ տոկոս դալբայոբին (որը էլի ես չեմ կարծում որ հինգ տոկոս ա) պետք  ա նորմալ հսկել, ինչը մեր երկրում անհնար ա։

Դաժե հիմա իրավունք չունեցող անադեկվատ մարդիկ կան, որ զենք ունեն։

----------

Varzor (12.09.2020), Գաղթական (12.09.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կոլեկտիվ կարգապահությունը, ոստիկանական ու դատական համակարգ չունենալը, առանց քննության սերտիֆիկատ ու բժշկի թուղթ ստանալը, բժիշկների ճնշող մեծամասնության ոչ կոմպետենտությունն ու դալբայոբությունը հույս չեն տալիս, որ զենք ունենալու ու օգտագործելու որևէ կանոն նորմալ կպահվի։
> 
> Հոգեբույժը՞ պիտի թուղթ տա, որ էդ մարդն ադեկվատ ա զենք պահելու։ էդ հոգեբույժների մեծ մասը մետալ լսող զինակոչիկներին 7գ հոդված ա խփում։ Ո՞ր ոստիկանը պիտի  վերահսկւ, որ զենքը նորմալ պահեն ու կիրառեն, էն որ առանց դիմակի մի քիչ ջղայն հայացքներով երկու տղայի ա տենում ու քաքում ա տակը՞։
> Էս պանդեմիան ավելի հստակ ցույց տվեց, թե ինչ հեռու ենք նորմալ ոստիկանություն ունենալուց։
> 
> Միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացին կարող  աշատ էլ ադեկվատ ա (չնայած ես տենց չեմ կարծում, բայց ենթադրենք ադեկվատ ա)։ Իսկ այ էն հինգ տոկոս դալբայոբին (որը էլի ես չեմ կարծում որ հինգ տոկոս ա) պետք  ա նորմալ հսկել, ինչը մեր երկրում անհնար ա։
> 
> Դաժե հիմա իրավունք չունեցող անադեկվատ մարդիկ կան, որ զենք ունեն։


Անթրաշ ու խոժոռ դեմքերից տակը լցնող ոստիկան ամենուր էլ կա:
5% դալբա*ոբներն էլ ցանկացած երկրում անվերահսկելի են:
ՈՒ ամենուր էլ անլեգալ զենքի սև շուկա կա..

Մնացած առումներով՝ արգումենտներդ շատ ծանրակշիռ էին:
..ցավոք..

----------

Freeman (12.09.2020), Varzor (12.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իհարկե հոյակապ միտք է մինչև ատամները զինված բնակչություն ունենալը՝ ցանկացած հարևան պետություն խիստ մտահոգված կլինի
> Բայց դա տեսական ապագայում, երբ նախադրյալ պայմանները կստեղծվեն և հասարակությունն էլ կամաց-կամաց կկրթվի։ Տնաշենները չեն կարողանում դուզգյունի ոստիկանություն ու դատարան ունենալ, ուզում են միանգամից զինված ժողովուրդ ունենալ


Դե էս սաղ սամո-սաբո էլի, ապեր։ Ես չեմ ասում հենց վաղը առավոտից սկսենք տնետուն ընկած զենք բաժանել յեղ ու բրնձի պես։

----------

Varzor (12.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հոգեբույժը՞ պիտի թուղթ տա, որ էդ մարդն ադեկվատ ա զենք պահելու։ էդ հոգեբույժների մեծ մասը մետալ լսող զինակոչիկներին 7գ հոդված ա խփում։ Ո՞ր ոստիկանը պիտի  վերահսկւ, որ զենքը նորմալ պահեն ու կիրառեն, էն որ առանց դիմակի մի քիչ ջղայն հայացքներով երկու տղայի ա տենում ու քաքում ա տակը՞։


Էս կարգը հիմա էլ ա գործում, ապեր։ Զենք առնելուց առաջ նառկո ու պսիխո պիտի անպայման տանես, թե չէ լիցենզիան չեն տա։ Ու ասեմ քեզ, նենց չի որ հայաստանում սեփական զենք ունեցողները քիչ են։ Կարծեմ մինչև 50-60 հազար քաղաքացի օրինական թույլատվություն ունի։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ լիքը մարդ էլ անօրինական զենք ունի։ Ամեն ոստիկանությունում էլ հատուկ բաժին կա, որ վերահսկում ա օրինական զենք ունեցողներին, որ հինգ տարին մեկ լիցենզիան թարմացնեն, տունը պարտադիր սեյֆ լինի, փափուշտների պահպանման կանոններին հետևեն, և այլն։ Ուրիշ բան, որ իրականացումը ․․․ դե ինչպես միշտ։  

Բայց, մի բան․ զենքով կատարվող հանցագործությունների բացաևձակ մեծամասնություն, եթե ոչ ամբողջը, կատարվում են անօրինական, չգրանցված զենքով։ Օրինական զենքվ մարդ գրեթե կամ ընդհանրապես չի սպանվում Հայաստանում։

----------


## Freeman

> Էս կարգը հիմա էլ ա գործում, ապեր։ Զենք առնելուց առաջ նառկո ու պսիխո պիտի անպայման տանես, թե չէ լիցենզիան չեն տա։ Ու ասեմ քեզ, նենց չի որ հայաստանում սեփական զենք ունեցողները քիչ են։ Կարծեմ մինչև 50-60 հազար քաղաքացի օրինական թույլատվություն ունի։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ լիքը մարդ էլ անօրինական զենք ունի։ Ամեն ոստիկանությունում էլ հատուկ բաժին կա, որ վերահսկում ա օրինական զենք ունեցողներին, որ հինգ տարին մեկ լիցենզիան թարմացնեն, տունը պարտադիր սեյֆ լինի, փափուշտների պահպանման կանոններին հետևեն, և այլն։ Ուրիշ բան, որ իրականացումը ․․․ դե ինչպես միշտ։  
> 
> Բայց, մի բան․ զենքով կատարվող հանցագործությունների բացաևձակ մեծամասնություն, եթե ոչ ամբողջը, կատարվում են անօրինական, չգրանցված զենքով։ Օրինական զենքվ մարդ գրեթե կամ ընդհանրապես չի սպանվում Հայաստանում։


էդ ամեն ինչը հաշվի առնելով էլ էս բարդակի ֆոնին կտազինների քանակն ավելացնելը չեմ ողջունում ։Դ

----------


## Lion

> Էս կարգը հիմա էլ ա գործում, ապեր։ Զենք առնելուց առաջ նառկո ու պսիխո պիտի անպայման տանես, թե չէ լիցենզիան չեն տա։ Ու ասեմ քեզ, նենց չի որ հայաստանում սեփական զենք ունեցողները քիչ են։ Կարծեմ մինչև 50-60 հազար քաղաքացի օրինական թույլատվություն ունի։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ լիքը մարդ էլ անօրինական զենք ունի։ Ամեն ոստիկանությունում էլ հատուկ բաժին կա, որ վերահսկում ա օրինական զենք ունեցողներին, որ հինգ տարին մեկ լիցենզիան թարմացնեն, տունը պարտադիր սեյֆ լինի, փափուշտների պահպանման կանոններին հետևեն, և այլն։ Ուրիշ բան, որ իրականացումը ․․․ դե ինչպես միշտ։  
> 
> Բայց, մի բան․ զենքով կատարվող հանցագործությունների բացաևձակ մեծամասնություն, եթե ոչ ամբողջը, կատարվում են անօրինական, չգրանցված զենքով։ Օրինական զենքվ մարդ գրեթե կամ ընդհանրապես չի սպանվում Հայաստանում։


Ավելին ասեմ՝ քիչ հայտնի իրողություն է, բայց այդպես է - այժմ կարելի է լրիվ օրինական ձեռք բերել մարտականին գործնականում կրկնող զենք: Օրինակ, դառնում ես որսորդ միության անդամ, 3 տարին անցնում է, իրավունք ես ունենում ակոսավոր զենք ունենալ, գնում ես խանութ և մոտ կես միլիոն դրամով գնում ես Սայգա ինքնաձիգ, որի միակ տարբերությունը AKM-ից այն է, որ այն կրակահերթ չի արձակում, իսկ պահունակն էլ 10 փամփուշտ է: Սակայն ի՞նչ պակաս մարտական զենք է: 

Ավելին, որսորդականի տակ կարող ես այնպիսի ակոսավոր դիպուկահար հրացաններ գնել, որոնք մարտական կիրառության մեջ են արևմտյան շատ բանակներում: Արդունքում ամեն ինչ հանգում է հենց զենքի համար գումար ունենալուն, ընդ որում միայն աղքատները, սակայն զենքի պահանջ ունեցողներն են, կամ էլ օրենքը վատ իմացողները, որ ապօրինի զենք են պահում: Խելացիս և գումար ունե՞ս, խնդիր չկա, լիովին օրինական, որսորդականի անվան տակ մի հատ փաստացի Կալաշնիկովի ավտոմատ պահիր տանը, մի հատ էլ արևմտայն տիպի առաջնակարգ դիպուկահար հրացան՝ որսորդ ես...

----------

Varzor (12.09.2020), Տրիբուն (12.09.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Անթրաշ ու խոժոռ դեմքերից տակը լցնող ոստիկան ամենուր էլ կա:


Էլի էի տեսել, բայց էսօր նորից ուղարկեցին ))

----------

Varzor (12.09.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Նաև հաշվի առնենք՝ նորմալ զենքը թանկ է և սկսվում է առնվազն 500 դոլարից: Փամփուշտներն էլ՝ 2-10 դոլար են: Էժան հաճույք չէ...


500 դոարով նորմալ ինքնաձիգ ձես գնի։ Փամփուշտներն էլ, ոնց որ մենք տեղական արտադրություն ունենք՝ պետք է որ մի փոքր ավելի էժան նստի  :Wink: 
Բայց նույնիսկ էժան գների պայմաններում դա ահռելի ծախսեր է ենթադրում։ Իսկ մենք դեռ չենք կարողանում գործող բանակին լավ ուժամանակին ապահովել։

Ուստի հերթական ճոռոմաբանությունն է, "Սինգապուր, Իսրայել, Շվեյցարիա ․․․"։ Նշվածներին մենակ ճոռոմաբանելով ենք գերազանցում, բայց գրպաններներս ու գլխուխներս էլ ծակ է․․․

----------


## Varzor

> ․․․
> Հետն էլ՝ պայմաններ ա ստեղծում, որ զենք ունենա նա, ում դա իրոք պետք ա ու ով ֆինանսապես դրա հնարավորությունն ունի (նորմալ հասարակություններում էդքան ֆինանսական հնարավորություն միջին խավից սկսած են ունենում ու էդ խավում լինելն էլ ա ադեկվատության որոշակի ցուցիչ համարվում):
> 
> Կոպիտ ասած՝ ոնց որ ավտո ունենաս էլի:
> Տեսակաբորեն բոլորին էլ թույլատրվում ա ունենալ, բայց փաստացի դրանից ձեռք են բերում միայն նրանք ում մոտ ստացվում ա պռավի քննություն տալ ու մեքենա պահելու ֆինանսական ռեսուրսներ հետ գցել:


Ապեր, չես հավատա, բայց ասեմ՝ ում որ պետքա արդե իսկ զենք ունի  :Wink:  Ընդ որում նաև օրինական։

Եթե նույն կերպ են զենքի թուլատվությունը տալու, ոնց որ ՎԻՎ-ն են տալիս, ապա արդեն իսկ մազերս բիզ-բիզ են կանգնում հնարավոր արհավիրքների զգացողությունից։

----------


## Varzor

> Դե էս սաղ սամո-սաբո էլի, ապեր։ Ես չեմ ասում հենց վաղը առավոտից սկսենք տնետուն ընկած զենք բաժանել յեղ ու բրնձի պես։


Դե էդ տենցա, ես ուղղակի նյարդայնացել էր "ժամանակն է արդեն․․․"-ից։
Հենա, արդեն փողով ազատելու նախորդների պրակտիկան երակացնում են։ Ճիշտ է, գները թանկացում են, բայց դե էն նախորդ հայտարարությունները փուչիկ դարձրին։

Ու էդ ֆոնի վրա արդեն աշխարհազորի պահը չեմ հասկանում։ համ մեխին են խփում համ նալի՞ն։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր, չես հավատա, բայց ասեմ՝ ում որ պետքա արդե իսկ զենք ունի  Ընդ որում նաև օրինական։


Ինչ իմանաս` մինչև հաստատ չիմանաս, Վարզոր ջան:
Հենա` մեկը Տրիբունին պետք ա (ցանկություն ունի ունենալու) ու չունի:
Ես էլ, ի դեպ, ուզում եմ ունենալ, բայց առայժմ էդ հարցով չեմ զբաղվել:

Դու հլա հայրենական արտադրության թափ հավաքող զենք-զինամթերքի գները բեր հասկանալի սահմաններ, Ֆրիմանի նշած թերությունները վերացրու (նոր հայեցակարգ ու համակարգ մշակի), մի հատ հավեսով մարքեթինգ արա (խոսքի մի երկու հատ վիդեոռոլիկ ու կինո գցի մեջտեղ, թե ոնց ա լավ տղեն` հրաձգարանից իրիկունը տուն վերադառնալով, մի աղջկա բռնաբարել պատրաստվողի ոտից կրակում, հետո նույն զենքով գնում աշխարհազոր ու թուրքի նանանը լացացնում) ու տես թե ոնց են հերթ կանգնում զինվելու ))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հենա` մեկը Տրիբունին պետք ա (ցանկություն ունի ունենալու) ու չունի:


Ինչ գիտես ?

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինչ գիտես ?


Դե բա բարով մաշես )))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե բա բարով մաշես )))


Ես ուզում էի ասել, ի՞նչ գիտես պետք ա  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (12.09.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչ իմանաս` մինչև հաստատ չիմանաս, Վարզոր ջան:
> Հենա` մեկը Տրիբունին պետք ա (ցանկություն ունի ունենալու) ու չունի:
> Ես էլ, ի դեպ, ուզում եմ ունենալ, բայց առայժմ էդ հարցով չեմ զբաղվել:


Դե ուրեմն ցանկությունը էդքան էլ բուռն չի՝ գիշերը քնելուն չի խանգարում  :Smile: 




> Դու հլա հայրենական արտադրության թափ հավաքող զենք-զինամթերքի գները բեր հասկանալի սահմաններ, Ֆրիմանի նշած թերությունները վերացրու (նոր հայեցակարգ ու համակարգ մշակի), մի հատ հավեսով մարքեթինգ արա (խոսքի մի երկու հատ վիդեոռոլիկ ու կինո գցի մեջտեղ, թե ոնց ա լավ տղեն` հրաձգարանից իրիկունը տուն վերադառնալով, մի աղջկա բռնաբարել պատրաստվողի ոտից կրակում, հետո նույն զենքով գնում աշխարհազոր ու թուրքի նանանը լացացնում) ու տես թե ոնց են հերթ կանգնում զինվելու ))


Եղբայր, այս տեմպերով միչև Հայաստանում այդ ամենն անեն, վայթե հրազենը մենակ անտիկվարների մոտ վաճառելուց կլինեն  :LOL: 
Էլ չեմ ասում, որ մինչև էդ ամենը սկսելը, գոնե հիմքը գցեն՝ քչից-շատից նորմալ ոստիկանություն, համեմատաբար արդար ու անկախ դատարան, անկշտության դեմ պատվաստում ստացած պաշտոնյա․․․

Ես միշտ հաճելիորեն զարմացել եմ, երբ ջութակ նվագել չիմացողը փորձում է Արամ Խաչատրյանի ջութակի կոնցերտը նվագել  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես ուզում էի ասել, ի՞նչ գիտես պետք ա


Պետք ա, փակագծերում` ցանկություն ունի, հոպար ))

Էս քո գրածը չի? 




> Ասենք, մենք չորս կին-տղամարդ չափահաս ենք, չորս հար մեր տանը սեֆում ավտոմատ լինի, մի 2000 հատ փամփուշտով։

----------


## Freeman

> Դե բա բարով մաշես )))


Եթե ունի էլ, հուսով եմ չի մաշի ։Դ

----------

Varzor (12.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ավելին ասեմ՝ քիչ հայտնի իրողություն է, բայց այդպես է - այժմ կարելի է լրիվ օրինական ձեռք բերել մարտականին գործնականում կրկնող զենք: Օրինակ, դառնում ես որսորդ միության անդամ, 3 տարին անցնում է, իրավունք ես ունենում ակոսավոր զենք ունենալ, գնում ես խանութ և մոտ կես միլիոն դրամով գնում ես Սայգա ինքնաձիգ, որի միակ տարբերությունը AKM-ից այն է, որ այն կրակահերթ չի արձակում, իսկ պահունակն էլ 10 փամփուշտ է: Սակայն ի՞նչ պակաս մարտական զենք է: 
> 
> Ավելին, որսորդականի տակ կարող ես այնպիսի ակոսավոր դիպուկահար հրացաններ գնել, որոնք մարտական կիրառության մեջ են արևմտյան շատ բանակներում: Արդունքում ամեն ինչ հանգում է հենց զենքի համար գումար ունենալուն, ընդ որում միայն աղքատները, սակայն զենքի պահանջ ունեցողներն են, կամ էլ օրենքը վատ իմացողները, որ ապօրինի զենք են պահում: Խելացիս և գումար ունե՞ս, խնդիր չկա, լիովին օրինական, որսորդականի անվան տակ մի հատ փաստացի Կալաշնիկովի ավտոմատ պահիր տանը, մի հատ էլ արևմտայն տիպի առաջնակարգ դիպուկահար հրացան՝ որսորդ ես...


Բացի դրանից, եթե չես ուզում զենքդ փդի դու էլ կրակելը մոռանաս, գոնե ամիսը մեկ պիտի 50-100 փամփուշտ կրակես: Էս քեզ հատը 200 դրամով փամփուշտը՝ 10.000 մանեթ: Ու եթե որսի սեզոնից դուրս ա սար ու չոլ չես կարա գնաս բանգա-բութուլգա կրակես, պիտի գնաս հրաձգարան, ամեն կրակոցը 150-200 դրամ՝ փամփուշտը քեզանից: 10.000 մանեթ էլ գումարի, դառավ ոսկեզոծ զենք: 

Բայց, եթե մտքիդ կա, Զինը ապառիկով վաճառում ա հրացաններ: 

http://jin.am/categories/Shotgun/

----------

Lion (12.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պետք ա, փակագծերում` ցանկություն ունի, հոպար ))
> 
> Էս քո գրածը չի?


Դե հա, բայց բարով մաշես ինչին ես ասում էտ դեպքում, ցանկությանս ?  :Jpit: ))

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դե ուրեմն ցանկությունը էդքան էլ բուռն չի՝ գիշերը քնելուն չի խանգարում 
> 
> 
> 
> Եղբայր, այս տեմպերով միչև Հայաստանում այդ ամենն անեն, վայթե հրազենը մենակ անտիկվարների մոտ վաճառելուց կլինեն 
> Էլ չեմ ասում, որ մինչև էդ ամենը սկսելը, գոնե հիմքը գցեն՝ քչից-շատից նորմալ ոստիկանություն, համեմատաբար արդար ու անկախ դատարան, անկշտության դեմ պատվաստում ստացած պաշտոնյա․․․
> 
> Ես միշտ հաճելիորեն զարմացել եմ, երբ ջութակ նվագել չիմացողը փորձում է Արամ Խաչատրյանի ջութակի կոնցերտը նվագել


Իրականում էդ ամեն ինչն էդքան էլ բարդ չի, ոնց որ կարող ա առաջին հայացքից թվալ..
Մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի ))

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դե հա, բայց բարով մաշես ինչին ես ասում էտ դեպքում, ցանկությանս ? ))


Չէ`զենքին..
Խոսքի` բարով մաշես նոր հրաձգարաններում:
Լավ չի?

Էդ ասեցի` գրածդ <ինչ գիտես>-ը <ինչ գիտես չունի>-ին վերագրելով:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց Հայաստանում վսյո տակի ճիշտը եղանն ա 
Ավանդական, հայկական, օգտագործման մեջ պարզ, խնամք չպահանջող, արդյունավետ եղանը: 

https://treasury.am/storage/media/PBNAj5MtaQ5ea8f2.jpg

----------

Varzor (12.09.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> ...
> Բայց, եթե մտքիդ կա, Զինը ապառիկով վաճառում ա հրացաններ: 
> 
> http://jin.am/categories/Shotgun/


Էդ "Զին" է, թե՞ "Ջին"։

Չկպավ, մեզ սրանիցա պետք՝ չեն ծախում





> Բայց Հայաստանում վսյո տակի ճիշտը եղանն ա 
> Ավանդական, հայկական, օգտագործման մեջ պարզ, խնամք չպահանջող, արդյունավետ եղանը: 
> 
> https://treasury.am/storage/media/PBNAj5MtaQ5ea8f2.jpg


Եղան չի՝ կովի պատառաքաղ է  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Իրականում էդ ամեն ինչն էդքան էլ բարդ չի, ոնց որ կարող ա առաջին հայացքից թվալ..
> Մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի ))


Դե միշտ էլ այդպես է, երբ կողքից ուղղակի նայում ես  :Smile: 
Ֆուտբոլ ենք նայում՝ ֆուտբոլիստից լավ ենք պաս տալիս ու խփում, համերգ ենք նայում ՝ երաժիշտներից լավ ենք նվագում, կռիվ կինո ենք նայում՝ գլխավոր հերոսից ուժեղ ենք։
Դե էլ չեմ ասում քաղաքականությունը  :LOL: 

Հետաքրքիր է, թե էդ ի՞նչ պիտի տեղի ունենա, որ էս մեր կառավարության մտքին տեղ լինի։
Հիշեցի՝ առաջին հերթին պիտի միտք լինի, որ հետո էլ մտքին տեղ լինի  :Lol2:

----------


## Lion

Շնորհավորում եմ ՍԴ 3 նոր դատավորների ընտրության համար  :Smile: 

Լավ ե՞ք, հեղափոխականներ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շնորհավորում եմ ՍԴ 3 նոր դատավորների ընտրության համար 
> 
> Լավ ե՞ք, հեղափոխականներ...


Շնորհակալություն։ Ոնց հասկանում եմ, դու այլևս հեղափոխական չես  :LOL:  Փոշմանել ես, չէ՞, որ մի անգամ կյանքիդ մեջ միտինգ էիր գնացել հոկտեմբերի 2-ին, մի բան էլ նկար ես դրել ստեղ։ Բա որ մարդ ես, իշխանությունը փոխվի, հանեն դնեն դեմդ, Լիոն, ի՞նչ ես անելու։ Լավ, կասես քաք եմ կերել, կանցնի  :LOL: 

Հիմա ասա, մարգարե ջան, ձեր ախպեր Հրայրենք, ի՞նչ են հաջորդիվ անելու։ Որ ասում ես Հրայրենք, երևի քիփ եք լավ, սենց մեր Հրայրենք, սենց մեր լավ ախպերը, մեծն իրավաբան, գիտնական, սահմանադրագետ ․․․․

----------


## Lion

Չեմ փոշմանել, ապեր, նույնիսկ նիկոլենց էս սխալներով՝ չեմ փոշմանել: Ու եթե նույն 2018-ի իրավիճակը լիներ, ես էլի նիկոլենց ձայն կտայի, որովհետև այդպես ճիշտ էր, հների վերադարձի վտանգ կար: Վրիպեցիր... սենսեյ...

Իսկ իրականում ես այդպես գրեցի, որովհետև վաղուց է արդեն, որ ես և ինձ նման մարդիկ մատնացույց ենք անում նիկոլենց սխալները, սակայն Նիկոլի «վառվռուն» կողմնակիցները դա համառորեն նկատել չեն ուզում, ինձ ու ինձ պես մտածողներին էլ դավաճան, հակահեղափոխական են հայտարարում...

Հրայրեցիցն շատ բան կարելի է սպասել, իսկ այս 3 հոգին էլ ավելացրած՝ առավել ևս: ՍԴ ականը դեռ կպայթեցնեն, հիմա կարիք չկա շռայլել այդ թանկարժեք զենքը, Քոչարյանը ազատության մեջ է, դատավարությունները հաջողությամբ ճահճացվել են: Ժամանակը կգա, կպայթեցնեն, հանգիստ եղիր...

----------


## Lion

ՍԴ շուրջ ճգնաժամն, ըստ Նիկոլի, վերջացել է...

Խա-խա  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> ՍԴ շուրջ ճգնաժամն, ըստ Նիկոլի, վերջացել է...
> 
> Խա-խա


Ապեր, ՍԴ էս նոր անդամների նշանակվելը վայթե մեկ տարի առաջ արդեն իսկ որոշված է եղել  :Wink: 
Ուղղակի մանր-մունր հարցեր կային համաձայնեցնելու, դե կորոնան էլ իր հերթին։

Հ․Գ․

Որ ասումա վերջացել է, ուրեմն մի բան գիտի։ Ու ո՞վ ասեց, որ ինքը խոսում էր մեր ճգնաժամից։ ՄԻգուցե իրենց համար ճգնաժամն ավարտվել է  :Dntknw:

----------


## Lion

Իր համար, ավելի շուտ՝ իր պատկերացումներում՝ հնարավոր է...

----------


## Varzor

> Իր համար, ավելի շուտ՝ իր պատկերացումներում՝ հնարավոր է...


Չէ, հենց իր համար, քանզի պատկերացումներն իրենը չեն  :Wink:

----------


## Գաղթական

> ՍԴ շուրջ ճգնաժամն, ըստ Նիկոլի, վերջացել է...
> 
> Խա-խա


Լիոն ջան, կբացատրե՞ս թե ինչումն ա խնդիրը:

----------


## Lion

Խնդիրները մի քանիսն են: Նախ, ՍԴ անցան մարդիկ, որոնք ճգնաժամային պահին կահրավծեն ինչպես Նիկոլին, այնպես էլ հեղափոխությանը: Հետո, ՍԴ դեռևս 5 դատավորներ հին կազմից են և դեռ հայտնի չէ նրանց դիրքորոշումը շատ հարցերով, ընդ որում Հրայրն ու այլոք են այնտեղ: Երրորդ, կա դեռ ՄԻԵԴ որոշումը, որը, ինչքան էլ ուզենանք մոռանալ, ինչ որ տեղ 2021 թ-ի վերջում, 2022 թ-ին մեծ հավանականությամբ նորից խնդիրներ է հարուցելու: Սա հիմնականն էր, բայց կան էլի մանրուքներ, ի դեմս օրինակ ԼՀԿ դիմումին առ ՍԴ, որի որոշումը անհայտ է:

----------


## Գաղթական

Այսինքն ամբողջ աղմուկը նրա համար ա, որ էս նոր դատավորները Նիկոլի քիփը չե՞ն:
Բա որ հանկարծ քիփը լինեի՞ն, ինչքան աղմուկ կլիներ..

Չգիտեմ, ճիշտն ասած, թե էս նորերն ինչ մարդիկ են ու նախկինում ինչ քաջագործություններ ունեն արած, բայց ուղղեք ինձ, եթե սխալվում եմ.
Սաղ հարցն էն էր, որ նոր Սահմանադրությամբ ՍԴ դատավորի ու մասնավորապես նախագահի պաշտոնավորման որոշակի ժամկետ էր սահմանված, ինչը փաստացի չէր գործում՝ ՀՀԿ-ա Հրայրային ավանտյուրաների արդյունքում, ու վերջինս համարյա ցմահ պիտի պաշտոնավարեր..

Էս խուճուճ անհամապատասխանությունը անվանվել էր «ճգնաժամ»:
Հիմա սաղ տեղն ընկավ ու ՍԴ նոր կազմը լրիվ համապատասխանում ա գործող Սահմանադրությանը:
Եվ ուրեմն՝ ճգնաժամը վերջացել է:

----------


## Lion

Հա, ապեր, վերջացել է՝ հիմ արդեն ուրախ և երջանիկ կապրենք...

----------

Varzor (18.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

«Մտքովդ չանցնի, որ պետութունն ու ժողովուրդը վճարելու են քո ճակատագրական սխալների գինը: Կոպեկ առ կոպեկ վերադարձնելու ես»․ Աշոտյանը՝ Փաշինյանին...

Աշոտյանը՝ Փաշինյանին - պատկերացնում ե՞ք: Բայց ասեմ, լավ է անում, որ ասում է, տեղն է՝ ֆուտբոլի լեզվով ասած՝ դու չես խփի գոլը, քեզ գոլ խխփեն...

----------

Հարդ (19.09.2020)

----------


## Հարդ

> «Մտքովդ չանցնի, որ պետութունն ու ժողովուրդը վճարելու են քո ճակատագրական սխալների գինը: Կոպեկ առ կոպեկ վերադարձնելու ես»․ Աշոտյանը՝ Փաշինյանին...
> 
> Աշոտյանը՝ Փաշինյանին - պատկերացնում ե՞ք: Բայց ասեմ, լավ է անում, որ ասում է, տեղն է՝ ֆուտբոլի լեզվով ասած՝ դու չես խփի գոլը, քեզ գոլ խխփեն...


Ազգային Ժողովի ընտրությունների ժամանակներից սկսած ես ամենամեծ ձախողումը էն եմ համարում, որ հանրապետականները խոսալու տեղ են ստացել, էն էլ՝ ինչ խոսալու տեղ: Երբ Փաշինյանը կառավարության ծրագիրը բերեց ազգային ժողով, չեմ հիշում որ իգական սեռի պատգամավորը, անմեղսունակ հիացմունքը դեմքին գնաց ամբիոն, ասեց պրն Փաշինյան, Դուք ինչ ծրագիր էլ բերեիք ես կողմ էի քվեարկելու: Այ ըտեղից արդեն պարզ դառավ, որ մենք չունենք հեղափոխություն, մենք ունենք անձերի փոփոխություն: Մենք ունենք նույն ոռ մտնոցին, նույն խծբ - ն, նույն մի անձի (Մարուքյանի ասած), նկարի իշխանությունը: Ոչ մի լավ բան պետք չի սպասել էս մարդկանցից:

----------

Varzor (19.09.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> «Մտքովդ չանցնի, որ պետութունն ու ժողովուրդը վճարելու են քո ճակատագրական սխալների գինը: Կոպեկ առ կոպեկ վերադարձնելու ես»․ Աշոտյանը՝ Փաշինյանին...
> 
> Աշոտյանը՝ Փաշինյանին - պատկերացնում ե՞ք: Բայց ասեմ, լավ է անում, որ ասում է, տեղն է՝ ֆուտբոլի լեզվով ասած՝ դու չես խփի գոլը, քեզ գոլ խխփեն...


Ես մի բան եմ նկատել․ սովետից մնացած բան ա ինչ ա, էս հայերս մի տեսակ ծանր ենք տանում էշ–էշ խոսացողներին, նույնիսկ եթե էդ խոսացողը մի հատ անկապ հոգեկան հիվանդ լինի, որ ձեռը հեռախոս ա ընկել, ֆբ–ով լայվ ա մտնում։ 

Աբեր, սովետը չի, ոչ էլ Քոչի ժամանակներն են․ դեմոկրատիա ա՝ խոսքի ազատություն։ Ով ինչ ուզում ա կարա առխային զառանցի։ Աշոտյանը մինչև հիմա չի ջոկում որ իրա գնացքը գնացել ա ու անցյալում մնացած ժամկետնանց ապրանք ա։ Նիկոլին ի՞նչ, թե Աշոտյանը ինչ ա զառանցում։ 
Նիկոլը էլի կարող ա սխալներ անի, կամ նույնիսկ ձախողվի որպես իշխանություն, բայց դրանից Աշոտյանը ակտուալ չի դառնալու։ 
Խի՞ ա քեզ թվում, թե երկրի վարչապետը ամեն շան հաչոցին պիտի ռեակցիա տա։ Կամ, Լիոն ջան, իմաստը ո՞րն ա Աշոտյանի մտքի գոհարները Ակումբում շաղ տալու։ Ստեղ մարդ գիտե՞ս, ում հետաքրքիր ա, թե Աշոտյանը ինչ թույն միտք ա ասել Նիկոլի մասին։ Ավելի իմաստալից քննադատություն չկա՞ էս երկրում, որ բերել Աշոտյան ես ցիտում։

----------

Աթեիստ (21.09.2020), Արէա (20.09.2020), Գաղթական (20.09.2020), Ներսես_AM (20.09.2020), Տրիբուն (20.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, ես, որպես ռազմական պատմություն ահագին կարդացած մարդ, ինչպես նաև վետերան շախմատիստ, մի բան լավ գիտեմ՝ հակառակորդին թերագնահատելը և մինչև մատ չարած լինելն ուրախանալը հաճախ շաաաաաատտտ ծանր հետևաննքների կարող է բերել՝ լրիվ հակառակ արդյունքով:

Ըստ իս՝ Նիկոլն ու իր թիմը ակնհայտորեն կորցնում են, ընդ որում այդ գործընթացը շարունակվում է: Նրանք ակնհայտորեն կորցրել են նախաձեռնությունը, քննադատությունների տարափն ու իրենց պասիվ պաշտպանողական դիրքը վկա, շատ կենսական հարցերի վերաբերյալ ակնհայտորեն չունեն բավարար լուծումներ և, կամ չեն լուծում դրանք, դատաիրավական բարեփոխումներ, կամ էլ տալիս են կիսատ-պռատ, անբավարար լուծումներ՝ ՍԴ խնդիրը: Իսկ ձմեռը... ըըը... մյուս ընտրությունները մոտենում են, ընդ որում խոշոր փողի տոպրակների գործոնը ոչ-ոք դեռևս չի վերացրել: Իր ժամանակին Նիկոլը դրա դեմ դրեց իր հեղինակությունն ու ժողովրդի ցասումը, այժմ ցասումը մասամբ հանգել է, մասամբ կարող է նույնիսկ իր դեմ ուղղվել, իսկ հեղինակությունն էլ անկում է ապրել: Եվ այս պայմաններում հարց՝ հաջորդ ընտրություններում ի՞նչ է դեմ տրվելու փողի տոպրակներին - ես չգիտեմ... 

Կարող ենք խոսել, կարող եք հեգնել կամ նույնիսկ հաշվի չառնել իմ այս քննադատությունը, ինչ որ տեղ դա նույնիսկ էական էլ չէ, քանի որ ոչ ես, ոչ դուք հարց լուծող չենք, բայց ես վտանգ եմ տեսնում, մեեեեծծծ վտանգ, որն օրստօրե ահագնանում է, ընդ որում նիկոլենք ոչինչ չեն անում դրա դեմն առնելու համար:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ապեր, ես, որպես ռազմական պատմություն ահագին կարդացած մարդ, ինչպես նաև վետերան շախմատիստ, մի բան լավ գիտեմ՝ հակառակորդին թերագնահատելը և մինչև մատ չարած լինելն ուրախանալը հաճախ շաաաաաատտտ ծանր հետևաննքների կարող է բերել՝ լրիվ հակառակ արդյունքով:
> 
> Ըստ իս՝ Նիկոլն ու իր թիմը ակնհայտորեն կորցնում են, ընդ որում այդ գործընթացը շարունակվում է: Նրանք ակնհայտորեն կորցրել են նախաձեռնությունը, քննադատությունների տարափն ու իրենց պասիվ պաշտպանողական դիրքը վկա, շատ կենսական հարցերի վերաբերյալ ակնհայտորեն չունեն բավարար լուծումներ և, կամ չեն լուծում դրանք, դատաիրավական բարեփոխումներ, կամ էլ տալիս են կիսատ-պռատ, անբավարար լուծումներ՝ ՍԴ խնդիրը: Իսկ ձմեռը... ըըը... մյուս ընտրությունները մոտենում են, ընդ որում խոշոր փողի տոպրակների գործոնը ոչ-ոք դեռևս չի վերացրել: Իր ժամանակին Նիկոլը դրա դեմ դրեց իր հեղինակությունն ու ժողովրդի ցասումը, այժմ ցասումը մասամբ հանգել է, մասամբ կարող է նույնիսկ իր դեմ ուղղվել, իսկ հեղինակությունն էլ անկում է ապրել: Եվ այս պայմաններում հարց՝ հաջորդ ընտրություններում ի՞նչ է դեմ տրվելու փողի տոպրակներին - ես չգիտեմ... 
> 
> Կարող ենք խոսել, կարող եք հեգնել կամ նույնիսկ հաշվի չառնել իմ այս քննադատությունը, ինչ որ տեղ դա նույնիսկ էական էլ չէ, քանի որ ոչ ես, ոչ դուք հարց լուծող չենք, բայց ես վտանգ եմ տեսնում, մեեեեծծծ վտանգ, որն օրստօրե ահագնանում է, ընդ որում նիկոլենք ոչինչ չեն անում դրա դեմն առնելու համար:


Աբեր, ես չգիտեմ թե դու ինչքան ես ռազմական պատմություն կարդացել ու շախմատ խաղացել, բայց փաստորեն հերիք չի եղել, որ նկատես, որ տենց բան չի լինում, որ հեղափոխության արդյունքում իշխանությունից դուրս շպրտված ավտորիտար ղեկավարը իր թիմով հետո նորից վերադառնա իշխանության։ Քանի՞ օրինակ գիտես ժամանակակից պատմությունից, որ տենց բան եղած լինի‎։

Էլի եմ ասում․ Նիկոլը էլի կարող ա առխայնանա ու լուրջ սխալներ անի, ու նույնիսկ ձախողվի որպես հեղափոխական ղեկավար ու ի վերջո կորցնի իշխանությունը, ես էդ չեմ բացառում։ բայց Բացառվում ա, որ Ռոբը կամ Սերժը ու առավել ևս ժողովրդի կողմից Սիկտիր մականունը ստացած Աշոտյանը երբևէ նորից իշխանության գան։ Իրանք արդեն փչացած, ժամկետնանց  ապրանք են, ու էլ երբևէ շանս չունեն վերադառնալու։ Մաքսիմումը որ էդ շայկեն կարա հաջողացնի, էդ բանտում փտելուց պլստալն ա։ Չխաբնվես, իրանց էս սաղ ղալմաղալն ու ոտի տակ ընկնելը հանուն դրա ա։ 

Քեզ ոչ ոք չի ասում մի քննադատի Նիկոլին, բայց ախպոր պես, էդ ժամկետն անց ապրանքը վրեքս դայաղ մի արա էլի։  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.09.2020), Տրիբուն (20.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, ես չեմ ասում, որ իրենք *իրենց դեմքով* կգան, դա բացառվում է: Ես ասում եմ, որ Նիկոլը չի լինի, իսկ իշխանության էլ կլինեն փողի մեծ տոպրակները: Իսկ այժմ գուշակիր երեք անգամից, թե փողի այդ մեծ տոպրակները ում հետ են անխզելիորեն կապված...

----------

Varzor (21.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աբեր, ես չգիտեմ թե դու ինչքան ես ռազմական պատմություն կարդացել ու շախմատ խաղացել, բայց փաստորեն հերիք չի եղել, որ նկատես, որ տենց բան չի լինում, որ հեղափոխության արդյունքում իշխանությունից դուրս շպրտված ավտորիտար ղեկավարը իր թիմով հետո նորից վերադառնա իշխանության։ Քանի՞ օրինակ գիտես ժամանակակից պատմությունից, որ տենց բան եղած լինի‎։
> 
> Էլի եմ ասում․ Նիկոլը էլի կարող ա առխայնանա ու լուրջ սխալներ անի, ու նույնիսկ ձախողվի որպես հեղափոխական ղեկավար ու ի վերջո կորցնի իշխանությունը, ես էդ չեմ բացառում։ բայց Բացառվում ա, որ Ռոբը կամ Սերժը ու առավել ևս ժողովրդի կողմից Սիկտիր մականունը ստացած Աշոտյանը երբևէ նորից իշխանության գան։ Իրանք արդեն փչացած, ժամկետնանց  ապրանք են, ու էլ երբևէ շանս չունեն վերադառնալու։ Մաքսիմումը որ էդ շայկեն կարա հաջողացնի, էդ բանտում փտելուց պլստալն ա։ Չխաբնվես, իրանց էս սաղ ղալմաղալն ու ոտի տակ ընկնելը հանուն դրա ա։ 
> 
> Քեզ ոչ ոք չի ասում մի քննադատի Նիկոլին, բայց ախպոր պես, էդ ժամկետն անց ապրանքը վրեքս դայաղ մի արա էլի։


Չե, էս սովետից մնացած չի, էս զուտ Լիոնական ա, արդեն սովորել ենք, ձեն չենք հանում։ Հիմա դեռ լավ ա, մի ժամանակ համ էլ Մալյան ու Շարմազանով էր ցիտում։ Բոլոր ցիտատներն էլ իրա կողմից գեղարվեստորեն համեմված են․ ևս մեկ հարված, օօօ ինչպիսի ապտակ, դու գոլ չես խփում քեզ են գոլ խփում ․․․ մարդը տարերքի մեջ ա, թող վայելի  :LOL:

----------

Արշակ (20.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, ես, որպես ռազմական պատմություն ահագին կարդացած մարդ


Պիտի սաղ կարդացածդ վերընթերցես, Լիոն ջան։ Բան չես հասկացել  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, ես չեմ ասում, որ իրենք *իրենց դեմքով* կգան, դա բացառվում է: Ես ասում եմ, որ Նիկոլը չի լինի, իսկ իշխանության էլ կլինեն փողի մեծ տոպրակները: Իսկ այժմ գուշակիր երեք անգամից, թե փողի այդ մեծ տոպրակները ում հետ են անխզելիորեն կապված...


Մմմմմ․․ Ռոկֆելերի ?? 

Արա, չէէէէէ, էս ինչ եմ ասում, Սորոսիիիի, Սորոսիիիի ․․․․  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (20.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կարճ ասած, Նիկոլը լիքը հարցերում քաքի համը հանում ա, ու արդեն նեռվերս ուտում ա։ Բայց, քանի աշոտյաններն ու դոդերը բերանները չեն փակել ու քանի դեռ իրանց ցիտողներ ու հավաքներին գնաղոցներ կան, Նիկոլը հա ընտրվելույա, պրիտոմ բարձր տոկոսներով։

----------

Աթեիստ (21.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Կարճ ասած, Նիկոլը լիքը հարցերում քաքի համը հանում ա, ու արդեն նեռվերս ուտում ա։ Բայց, քանի աշոտյաններն ու դոդերը բերանները չեն փակել ու քանի դեռ իրանց ցիտողներ ու հավաքներին գնաղոցներ կան, Նիկոլը հա ընտրվելույա, պրիտոմ բարձր տոկոսներով։


Դե ուրեմն ապրի Նիկոլն, ապեր, եթե քեզ պես գրագետ մարդուն այ սենց մանիպուլացնում է՝ ինքը կարող է պռավալ տալ երկրի կառավարումը, բայց... որպես ընդդիմադիր իրեն Ծառուկյան կամ Աշոտյան պահի և՝ վերջ - դու միշտ իրեն ձեն գտաս: Կներես, բայց ես սա համարում եմ տարրական մանիպուլյացիա և այն ինձ համար չէ: Եթե քեզ համար է, խնդրեմ, բայց կրկնեմ՝ ինձ համար չէ:

Մեծ փող ասելով ես նկատի ունեի հայաստանյան խոշոր կապիտալը, չեմ գրում օլիգարխներ, որովհետև հիմա իրոք իր իրական իմաստով օլիգարխներ չկան, բայց նաև իր դերը կարող է ունենալ ռուսական խոշոր կապիտալ: Դե, սոռոս-մոռոսն էլ միշտ կան ու կան...

----------

Varzor (21.09.2020), Հարդ (20.09.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ապեր, ես չեմ ասում, որ իրենք *իրենց դեմքով* կգան, դա բացառվում է: Ես ասում եմ, որ Նիկոլը չի լինի, իսկ իշխանության էլ կլինեն փողի մեծ տոպրակները: Իսկ այժմ գուշակիր երեք անգամից, թե փողի այդ մեծ տոպրակները ում հետ են անխզելիորեն կապված...


Լիոն ջան, դու ինձ թվում ա մինչև հիմա չես ընկալում ու չգիտես, որ հեղափոխություն ա եղել։ Որովհետև փողի տոպրակներից դուրս քաղաքական ուժ ու իշխանություն չես պատկերացնում, չնայած նրան, որ ընդամենը երկու տարի առաջ քթիդ առաջ իշխանության եկավ մի թիմ, որ փողի տոպրակներ չուներ ու նույնիսկ առանձնապես աջակիցներ չուներ մինչև հեղափոխությունը սկսելը։ ՈՒ հենց փողի տոպրակներից դուրս իշխանություն չպատկերացնելուդ պատճառով ա, որ միայն ժամկետնանց քաղաքական դիակներ ես բերում ստեղ ցիտում։ Որովհետև Նիկոլին քննադատություն, ընդդիմություն ու իշխանության համար վաղվա պոտենցյալ մրցակից մենակ փողի տոպրակների մեջ ես փնտրում ու դրանից դուրս ուրիշ տեղ չես պատկերացնում որ կարա լինի։ 

Էսօր Նիկոլին լիքը քննադատող կա, քաղաքացիական հասարակության լիքը ականավոր անդամներ կան, որ հեղափոխության համար տարիներով հող են նախապատրաստել, հեղափոխության ընթացքում էլ ակտիվ են եղել ու էսօր Նիկոլին անխնա քննադատում են։ Ու իրանց քննադատածը թեկուզ ոչ միշտ օբյեկտիվ ու ճիշտ, բայց շատ ավելի անկեղծ ա ու շատ ավելի բովանդակալից ու գաղափարական ա, քան քո բերած Աշոտյանն ու Շարմազանովը։ Բայց ախպեր, խի՞ մի անգամ չտեսանք, որ իրանց քննադատությունը ցիտես։ 
Կարա՞ս ինքդ քեզ բացատրես, թե խ՞ի ես դու միշտ էդ հոտած դեմքերին ստեղ ցիտում։ Խի՞ ես փորձում էդ հոտած մեռելներին հրապարակ հանել ու արհեստական շնչառություն տալ։

----------

Տրիբուն (20.09.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ապեր, ես չեմ ասում, որ իրենք *իրենց դեմքով* կգան, դա բացառվում է: Ես ասում եմ, որ Նիկոլը չի լինի, իսկ իշխանության էլ կլինեն փողի մեծ տոպրակները: Իսկ այժմ գուշակիր երեք անգամից, թե փողի այդ մեծ տոպրակները ում հետ են անխզելիորեն կապված...


Ինչ վերաբերում ա փողի մեծ տոպրակներին, սենց թե նենց որևէ հեղափոխություն փողի մեծ տոպրակները սաղ չի հավաքում ու  մի օրում վերաբաշխում ուրիշների (մասամբ բացառություն էր բոլշեվիկյանը, որը առաջին հերթին հենց ունեցվածքի ձևի հեղափոխություն էր)։ Ցանկացած հեղափոխություն ընդամենը հնարավորություն ա ստեղծում զարգացման նոր ուղղություն վերցնելու։ Այսինքն՝ ոչ թե երկիրը միանգամից գլխի վրա շուռ ա գալիս կամ Ա կետից ինչ–որ հրաշքով հայտնվում ա Բ կետում, այլ ընդամենը հնարավորություն ա ստանում Ա կետից դեպի Բ կետ շարժվելու․ հեղափոխությունից առաջ ու հետո դու նույն կետում ես լինում ուղղակի հիմա կարաս էդ նույն կետից այլ ուղղությամբ շարժվես։ Եթե դու ունեիր ավտորիտար իշխանություններ, որոնք երկիրը դեգրադացիայի էին տանում, երկիրը կոռուպցիայի մեջ ավելի ու ավելի էր խրվում, կրթության որակը ընկնում էր, ժողովուրդը թաղվում էր խավարամտության մեջ, և այլն, հեղափոխությունից հետո երկիրդ էլի էդ նույն խավարամտության մեջ թաղված ժողովուրդից ա բաղկացած, ուղղակի դեգրադացումը շարունակելու փոխարեն հիմա կարող ես առողջացման պրոցեսներ սկսես, քայլ առ քայլ խավարամտությունից դուրս գաս։ Ընտրություններդ մի օրում լիակատար դեմոկրատական չեն դառնալու, ժողովուրդը միանգամից չի սկսելու անձերի փոխարեն ըստ գաղափարախոսությունների ընտրություն կատարել, բայց հիմա հնարավորություն ունես էդ ուղղությամբ քայլեր անելու, որ մի օր տեղ հասնես։ Նույնն էլ փողի մեծ տոպրակներին ա վերաբերում։ Փողի մեծ տոպրակները միանգամից ուրիշ մարդկանց ձեռքում չեն հայտնվելու, բայց կարող ես խաղի կանոնները փոխես նենց, որ ոչ թե կոռուպցիայով ու բռնությամբ հարցեր լուծող զոռբան կարողանա իր ունեցած փողը շատացնել, այլ խելացի, նորարար, թարմ բիզնես գաղափարներ ունեցողը։ ՈՒ խաղի նոր կանոններն էլ միանգամից օդից չեն հայտնվելու։ Էդ ամենը պրոցես ա, որ էվոլուցիոն ճանապարհով ես ստեղծում ու ժամանակի ընթացքում, որ տասնամյակներ ա տևելու, փողի տոպրակներն էլ քիչ–քիչ հոսում են նոր տերերի մոտ։ Էդ ընթացքում հին տերերից մի մասը սովորելու ա նոր կանոններով խաղալ, բայց շատերն էլ իհարկե դիմադրելու են ու նաև էդ պատճառով պրոցեսը դանդաղ ա առաջ գնալու։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում քո ասած «անխզելիորեն» ստատիկ չի էլի, որ ասենք Քոչի ձեռը փող կա, ուրեմն ֆսյո, հավերժ քաքի մեջ ենք։

----------

Գաղթական (20.09.2020), Տրիբուն (20.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, Ֆրանսիական մեծ հեղափոխության պատմությանը ծանոթ ե՞ս: 1789 թ-ի գեղեցիկ պոռթքումը 1794 թ-ին ինչո՞վ վերջացավ, տեղյակ ե՞ս: 

Խորացել ե՞ս Ռոբեսպիեռի քաղաքական ողբերգության մեջ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, Ֆրանսիական մեծ հեղափոխության պատմությանը ծանոթ ե՞ս: 1789 թ-ի գեղեցիկ պոռթքումը 1794 թ-ին ինչո՞վ վերջացավ, տեղյակ ե՞ս: 
> 
> Խորացել ե՞ս Ռոբեսպիեռի քաղաքական ողբերգության մեջ...


Օօօօօ՜հ ... իրավիճակի ինչպիսի խորագույն ըմբռնում։ Ապա, ապա, մի 2 բառ Ռոբեսպիեռից: 

Բա 1917 թվի հեղափոխությունն ինչպես վերջացավ:

----------


## Lion

1917-ին Վլադիմիր Իլյիչ Լենինը չկրկնեց Ժան Պիեռ Ռոբիսպիեռի սխալը: Կարճ ասեմ որն էր այդ սխալը.

Ռոբիսպիեռը անչափ *նեղացրեց* իր սոցիալական աջակցության բազան, իրեն աջակցող հասարակական շերտերն ու խավերն անչափ քչացան, ինչի արդյունքում մեծահարուստ բուրժուազիան կարողացավ կազմակերպել Թերմիդորյան հակահեղաշրջումը:

Նիկոլի սոցիալական աջակցության բազան վտանգավոր չափի նեղացած, փոքրացած է, ընդ որում վերջինս ձգտում է իր դիրքերը պահել զուտ միայն նախկինների նկատմամբ ատելությունը գեներացնելու գնով: Պետք է, ընդհակառակը, սոցիալական աջակցության բազան լայնացնել, ստեղծել մարդկանց խմբեր, որոնք, հենց իրենք իրենց շահերից միայն ելնելով, ատամներով կպաշտպանեն Նիկոլի իշխանությունը: Չկա: Նիկոլն, ինչպես ասեցի, ձգտում է իր դիրքերը պահել զուտ միայն նախկինների նկատմամբ ատելությունը գեներացնելու գնով, ինչն, ըստ իս, ուղղակի կործանարար մոտեցում է:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Աբեր, ես չգիտեմ թե դու ինչքան ես ռազմական պատմություն կարդացել ու շախմատ խաղացել, բայց փաստորեն հերիք չի եղել, որ նկատես, որ տենց բան չի լինում, որ հեղափոխության արդյունքում իշխանությունից դուրս շպրտված ավտորիտար ղեկավարը իր թիմով հետո նորից վերադառնա իշխանության։ Քանի՞ օրինակ գիտես ժամանակակից պատմությունից, որ տենց բան եղած լինի‎։


Ես որ մի օրինակ գիտեմ  :Smile:  Ուկրաինայում 2004-ին դուրս շպրտված Յանուկովիչը մի քանի տարուց շատ ժողովրդավարական ձևերով հետ եկավ։

----------

Lion (20.09.2020), Varzor (21.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկոլն, ինչպես ասեցի, ձգտում է իր դիրքերը պահել զուտ միայն նախկինների նկատմամբ ատելությունը գեներացնելու գնով, ինչն, ըստ իս, ուղղակի կործանարար մոտեցում է:


Էտ Նիկոլը չի ձգտում ապեր: Էտ էն մարդիկ են ձգտում, որոնք առիթ անառիթ հիշում ու ցիտում են նախկիններին, օրինակ՝ դու: Թե չէ, ես օրինակ թքած ունեմ, թե Աշոտյանն ինչ ա ասել, որ մի բան էլ ատեմ իրան: Իսկ այ դու, ինքդ հետևում ես, ցիտում ես, գնահատական ես տալիս, հարված ու գոլ ես երգում, մի բան էլ ասում ես, թե Նիկոլն ա գեներացնում ատելություն: Մինչդեռ, վերջին մի տարում ես չեմ հիշում, որ Նիկոլը Աշոտյանի անունը տված լինի։ Վայթեմ սկի Սերժի ու Քոչարյանի անունը չի տվել: Այսինքն քեզ ու քեզ աշոտյանական բաներ ես հորինում ու ոգևորված վերլուծություններ ես անում, Դանթոն:

----------

Արշակ (20.09.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ապեր, Ֆրանսիական մեծ հեղափոխության պատմությանը ծանոթ ե՞ս: 1789 թ-ի գեղեցիկ պոռթքումը 1794 թ-ին ինչո՞վ վերջացավ, տեղյակ ե՞ս: 
> 
> Խորացել ե՞ս Ռոբեսպիեռի քաղաքական ողբերգության մեջ...


Ապեր, դու գուցե պատմություն շատ ես կարդացել, բայց աչքիս բավարար խորը չես հասկացել իրադարձությունները, դրանց երկարաժամկետ հետևանքներն ու մարդկության գիտակցության մեջ դրանց առաջացրած տրանսֆորմացիաները։ Ֆրանսիական հեղափոխությունը 1794–ին չվերջացավ։ Ֆրանսիական հեղափոխությունը համարվում ա արևմտյան աշխարհի պատմության ամենանշանակալի իրադարձություններից մեկը, որը գուցե կարճաժամկետ ձախողվեց, բայց ողջ աշխարհին նոր ընթացք տվեց։ Էսօրվա մարդու իրավունքներն ու դեմոկրատական աշխարհը ֆրանսիական հեղափոխությունից ա սկսել ու էդ արժեքներով ա ձևավորվել։ Դրա համար եմ ասում․ հեղափոխությունը նոր ուղղությամբ շարժվելու հնարավորություն ա ստեղծում։ Հեղափոխական գաղափարները մի օրում չեն իրականանում։ Դարերով «Թագավորն ապրած կենա» ընկալմամբ ապրած ժողովուրդը մի օրում ժողովրդավար չէր դառնալու։ Բայց ֆրանսիական հեղափոխությունը դրա սերմերը գցեց, պրոցես սկսեց, որ լիքը վայրիվերումներով, բայց ի վերջո հասցրեց Եվրոպայով մեկ միապետությունների կործանմանը, էսօրվա աշխարհի դեմոկրատական արժեքներին ու մարդու հիմնարար իրավունքներին։

----------

Տրիբուն (20.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

Քֆուր մի արա, Սենսեյ, Դանթո՞նս որնա, կարողա՞ մի հատ էլՀայաստանում Ֆրանսիայի ներկայիս դեսպանին հիշես:

Ահա, ամենաթարմ օրինակներից մեկը՝ 25.06.2020թ.




Էն մյուս վիդեոն էլ գտնե՞մ, որ նույն ԱԺ ամբիոնից ասում էր, թե, եթե ես չլինեմ, նախկինները հետ կգան: Գտնե՞մ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Եքա ռազմա-քաղաքական վերլուծաբան իրավաբան տղա ես Լիոն, մի հատ մտածի, ինչ կապ կար վաբշե Աշոտյանի ասածի, քո մեջբերելու, Ռոբեսպիերի, Նիկոլի նախկինների նկատմամբ ատելություն քարոզելու մեջ: Բացարձակ ոչ մի կապ։ Ասելե թե, բառերի հավայի լուծ, որը սղցնում ենք խելոք դեմքով վերլուծության տակ: Բայց նորմալ ա էս օրերի համար, դու մենակ չես, քո պես մի ղուրուշ «վերլուծող» օրը տաս հատ ֆեյսբուքյան գրառում ա անում, ինքը ուրախանում ա, իրա պես մի քանի հոգի ցիտում են, ու սաղ իրանց փիս խելոք են կարծում:

----------


## Lion

Դեհ, իմ գործն իմ փայ զգուշացնելն են, չնայած դա դժվար տեղ հասնի: Կապրենք, կտեսնենք...

Ահա, գտա, սա էլ նայիր - թե բա միայն ես եմ խոսում նախկիններից, Նիկոլենց համար իրենք իշխանությանը մնալու ստռաշիլկա չեն: Ահա




Փաշինյանը շարունակեց. «_Ու հիմա, երբ քննարկում են, թե ես ինչու եմ պետական համակարգի աշխատողների աշխատավարձը բարձրացրել, կներեք, դա անընդունելի է: Խոստացել եմ, ժողովուրդը հաստատել է, ես էլ բարձրացրել եմ: Սա արվել է հեղափոխության համատեքստում: Սրանից հրաժարվելը հետհեղափոխություն անելն է, որն էլի լեգիտիմ իրավունք է: Եթե ժողովուրդը մտածում է, որ պաշտոնյաների աշխատավարձը բարձրացնելը վատ որոշում է, ցանկացած պահի կարող է անել նոր հեղափոխություն, մեզ այստեղից քշի, բերի հին-բարի ժամանակների պաշտոնյաներին, որոնք ցածր աշխատավարձ են ստանում եւ լափում պետական համակարգը, փայ մտնում բիզնեսներին: Ժողովրդի իրավունքն է, կարող են ասել՝ սրանց տարեք, Գագիկ Խաչատրյանին ու Սերժ Սարգսյանին հետ բերեք: Դա ժողովրդի լեգիտիմ իրավունք է_»: Պատմական ֆրազը 5:45-ից, չնայած ողջ ելույթն է այդ ոճով...

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, դու գուցե պատմություն շատ ես կարդացել, բայց աչքիս բավարար խորը չես հասկացել իրադարձությունները, դրանց երկարաժամկետ հետևանքներն ու մարդկության գիտակցության մեջ դրանց առաջացրած տրանսֆորմացիաները։ Ֆրանսիական հեղափոխությունը 1794–ին չվերջացավ։ Ֆրանսիական հեղափոխությունը համարվում ա արևմտյան աշխարհի պատմության ամենանշանակալի իրադարձություններից մեկը, որը գուցե կարճաժամկետ ձախողվեց, բայց ողջ աշխարհին նոր ընթացք տվեց։ Էսօրվա մարդու իրավունքներն ու դեմոկրատական աշխարհը ֆրանսիական հեղափոխությունից ա սկսել ու էդ արժեքներով ա ձևավորվել։ Դրա համար եմ ասում․ հեղափոխությունը նոր ուղղությամբ շարժվելու հնարավորություն ա ստեղծում։ Հեղափոխական գաղափարները մի օրում չեն իրականանում։ Դարերով «Թագավորն ապրած կենա» ընկալմամբ ապրած ժողովուրդը մի օրում ժողովրդավար չէր դառնալու։ Բայց ֆրանսիական հեղափոխությունը դրա սերմերը գցեց, պրոցես սկսեց, որ լիքը վայրիվերումներով, բայց ի վերջո հասցրեց Եվրոպայով մեկ միապետությունների կործանմանը, էսօրվա աշխարհի դեմոկրատական արժեքներին ու մարդու հիմնարար իրավունքներին։


Ապեր, Ֆրանսիական մեծ հեղափոխությունը վերջացավ 1794 թ-ին՝ Ռոբիսպիեռի անկումով: Սա նաև մասնագետների կարծիքն է: Այլ հարց է, որ հասարակական խորը զարգացումներն անխուսափելիորեն բերելու էին բուրժուական կացութաձևի հաղթարշավին, ինչն էլ եղավ: Եղավ, այո, *բայց*՝ կոնկրետ 1794 թ-ին Ֆրանսիական մեծ հեղափոխությունը պարտվեց, ավարտվեց: Հիմա մեր օրինակի վրա՝ այո, եթե այսպես շարունակվի, վաղ թե ուշ Հայաստանում կձևավորվի իր միջին դասը կազմող բուրժուազիան, որը իշխանությունն իր ձեռքը կվերցնի: Դա, սակայն, չի նշանակում, որ կոնկրետ «Նիկոլի հեղափոխությունը» չի պարտվի, ինչպես եղավ 1794 թ-ին ՖՄՀ հետ, սա է ասածս: Օբյեկտիվորեն, այո, եթե Հայաստանի վրա գլոբալ փորձանք չգա, ապագան եվրոպական տիպի ժողովրդավարական երկիր ունենալն է, բայց, կրկնեմ, ես խոսում եմ կոնկրետ ժամանակի և տարածության մասին, իսկ այդ պարագայում, ցավոք, Նիկոլը ռիսկ է անում կրկնել իր «1794»-ը, սա է ասածս: 

Իսկ թե ինչո՞ւ, դա էլ ասացի՝ նա չի կարողանում սոցիալական աջակցության իր համար լայն հիմք ստեղծել, առաջ բերել հասարակության այն խավերին և/կամ շերտերին, որոնք, հենց իրենց իսկ շահի համար, ատամներով կռիվ կտան Նիկոլի համար: Լրիվ նույն սխալն արեց Ժան Պիեռ Ռոբիսպիեռը...

----------


## Lion

> Ես որ մի օրինակ գիտեմ  Ուկրաինայում 2004-ին դուրս շպրտված Յանուկովիչը մի քանի տարուց շատ ժողովրդավարական ձևերով հետ եկավ։


Անգլիական բուրժուական հեղափոխությունից հետո, երբ 1649 թ-ին ժողովրդի գործնականում միասնական կամքով գլխատվեց Կառլոս I-ը, 1660 թ-ին շատ հանգիստ իշխանության եկավ այդ մերժվածի որդին՝ Կառլոս II-ը: Ու սա, հաշվի առեք, մի ամբողջ բուրժուական հեղափոխությունից... հետո...

----------

Varzor (21.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լիոն ջան, դու էլ հայկական լափառոշության լավագույն օրինակն ես։  :LOL:  Արիացի հիքսոսները, վկա ․․․

Ուրեմն, հերիք չի մի քանի հարյուր տարվա դասակարգային հարաբերությունների հետևանքով տեղի ունեցած ու ալամ աշխարհի հետագա զարգացման վրա խորը հետևանքներ թողած ֆրանսիական ու անգլիական հեղափոխությունները համեմատում ես լոկալ նշանակության բունտի հետ, որի արդյունքում ընդհամենը իշխանությունից սիկտիր են արվել 20 տարի պատահական իշխանության հայտնված մի քանի անկիրթ, գեղցի թալանչի; հերիք չի Նիկոլին սարքեցիր Ռոբեսպիեռ ու Կրոմվել; Սերժին ու Քոչարյանին էլ սարքեցիր Կառլոս երկրորդ, Նապոլեն, Լյուդովիկոս 18: Մնում ա աշոտյաններին ու մալյաններին էլ սարքես ժիրոնդիստ, Ռիտիկին էլ Մարի-Անտուանետա  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իրականում էտ սաղ յանի քննդատող, գրողոհ, գոլ խփող բոսյակները շարքային աբիժնիկ են, որոնք առավոտից իրիկուն նայում են թե Ալիևն ինչ ա ասել, հրճվում են դրանով, ցիտում են Ալիևին ու ոռները ճղում են, թե պետք ա արժանի պատասխան տալ բլա բլա բլա ․․․ մոռացել են իրանց բերանը ջուրն առաց ոչխարին ու սահմանի կիսասոված զինվորներին։ Ապեր, էն «հայրենասեր» ոռներն էլ որ ճղեն, իրանց կեղտոտ բերաններից վերջին էկածն էլ որ Նիոկլին ասեն, մեկ ա, էտ անհայրենիք պոռնիկներին հետ գալ չկա, ուզում ա Ռոբեսպիեռը հարություն առնի ու մի հատ էլ գլխատեն։

----------


## Lion

Շնորհավոր մեր բոլորի տոնը, բարեկամներ, թող Հայոց պետականությունը հզոր լինի  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (21.09.2020), Varzor (21.09.2020), Աթեիստ (21.09.2020), Գաղթական (22.09.2020), Յոհաննես (21.09.2020), Տրիբուն (21.09.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Իզուր իրար գրակոծում եք՝ մեկա մեկդ մյուսի ասածը ոչ մի կերպ չեք ընդունի, որնքան էլ ճիշտ լինի։

Գիտե՞ք, թե հիասթափությունն ինչից է գալիս։ Ըստ տարածված կարծիքի՝ չարդարացված սպասելիքներից։
Ես Փաշինյանի կառավարությունից որևէ լուջ դրական սպասելիք չեմ ունեցել, սակայն ունեմ բավականաչափ բացասական սպասելիքներ։
Հետևաբար՝ ամեն արած դրական քայլ աչքիս երևումա, իսկ բացասականների համար ասում եմ "տենց էլ պիտի լիներ"։ Ու դրա համար է ոչ մեկից հիասթափված չեմ  :Smile: 

Ես հստակ դիրքորոշում ունեմ․ եթե որևէ անձ, առավել ևս տղամարդ (հա, թող ասեն թե սեքսիստ եմ) իր ասածին տեր չի կանգնում, ապա մնացածի մասին խոսելն ավելորդ է։
Ու կապ չունի դա վարչապետ է, նախարար, թե տաքսու վարորդ, իրավաբան կամ տնտեսագետ։

----------

Jarre (22.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

2018 թվական - Կա՞ մի դատավոր, որին ես զանգեմ և ինձ ասի «Չէ»...

2020 թվական - Դատարանը բավարարեց Ղազինյանի բողոքը. Փաշինյանի նկատմամբ կհարուցվի քրգործ՝ պաշտոնեական կեղծիքով:

Տրիբուն ձյա, էն գոլերի պահը ոնց է՞ր, չես խփում դու, հետո՞..., հլը հիշացրա...

*Հ.Գ.* Ղազինյան Արթուրին չհայհոյել, դրանից ասածիս էությունը չի փոխվում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Հ.Գ.* Ղազինյան Արթուրին չհայհոյել, դրանից ասածիս էությունը չի փոխվում...


Անասունին ինչ հայհոյես։ Թողնում ես ինքը իրանով էշ-էշ դուրս տա:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

Իսկ ըստ էությա՞ն, սենսեյ...

----------


## Գաղթական

Ըստ էության՝ կեցցե Նոր Հայաստանը, որտեղ հնարավոր է քրգործ հարուցել երկրի բարձրաստիճան ղեկավարի վրա՝ նրա արած ոչ կոռեկտ դիտարկվող արտահայտության համար:

----------

Varzor (25.09.2020), Աթեիստ (25.09.2020), Արշակ (25.09.2020), Ուլուանա (25.09.2020), Տրիբուն (25.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

Էս մեկն էլ արդարացրինք - Գայանե Աբրահամյանի հրաժարականի մասի՞ն ինչ կասվի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս մեկն էլ արդարացրինք - Գայանե Աբրահամյանի հրաժարականի մասի՞ն ինչ կասվի...


Շատ լավ ա, կարա վերջապես ներսից նորմալ ընդդիմություն ձևավորվի:

Բայց դու կարաս շարունակես հավայի հրճվել ու քո սիրած ոչխարներին ցիտել:

----------

Արշակ (25.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ ըստ էությա՞ն, սենսեյ...


Ըստ էության !

----------


## Lion

ՍԴ ճգնաժամն էլ ավարտվեց, հիմա երջանիկ կապրենք...

Ապեր, ես չեմ հրճվում, ծիծաղիս մեջ *ցավ* կա, ինչպես այն օրինակում, երբ երեխային ասում ես, օրինակ, վառարանը տաք է, կարմիրին ձեռք մի տուր, ձեռք է տալիս և, այրելով ձեռքը, սկսում է լաց լինել: Այդ ժամանակ նորմալ մարդիկ սովորաբար ծիծաղում են, բայց՝ ցավը սրտում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՍԴ ճգնաժամն էլ ավարտվեց, հիմա երջանիկ կապրենք...
> 
> Ապեր, ես չեմ հրճվում, ծիծաղիս մեջ *ցավ* կա, ինչպես այն օրինակում, երբ երեխային ասում ես, օրինակ, վառարանը տաք է, կարմիրին ձեռք մի տուր, ձեռք է տալիս և, այրելով ձեռքը, սկսում է լաց լինել: Այդ ժամանակ նորմալ մարդիկ սովորաբար ծիծաղում են, բայց՝ ցավը սրտում...


Ո՞նց ավարտվեց։ Բա Հրայրենք բան չեն անում, ԱԴ-ից գմփոց բան պիտի դուրս գա, նոր ճգնաժամ, ապտակ, հարված ․․․․ 

Ապեր, դու արի ինքդ քո համար ցավա, զգուշացումներդ էլ քեզ պահի։ Մենք գիտենք, որ դու շատ խելոք ես, պատմություն բան գիտես, հատկապես ռազմական ․․․ հարձակում, գմփոց ․․ լավ հասկանում ես, ու շատ սրտացավ ես, դրա համար էլ կանխավ նախազգուշացնում ես բոլոր գմփոցների մասին, որ հանկարծ ձենը լսենք, չվախենանք։ Շատ մերսի։ Բայց արդեն հերիք ա, քաքի համը հանում ես, գրառումներիցդ էլ անմեղսունակության հոտ ա սկսում գա, անկախ տված հարցազրույցների քանակից։

----------


## Lion

Վիրավորանքներ ես շաղ տալիս, Տրիբուն, ինչը խոսում է ասելիք չունենալու մասին...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիրավորանքներ ես շաղ տալիս, Տրիբուն, ինչը խոսում է ասելիք չունենալու մասին...


Ապեր, դու շատ սրտացավ ես, ես՝ չէ։ Դու լիքը ասելու բան ունես, հեսա տենում ենք ասելիքդ, ես՝ չէ։ Բավարավա՞ծ ես։ 

Էս ու էս չի՞ ասելիքդ։




> 2018 թվական - Կա՞ մի դատավոր, որին ես զանգեմ և ինձ ասի «Չէ»...
> 
> 2020 թվական - Դատարանը բավարարեց Ղազինյանի բողոքը. Փաշինյանի նկատմամբ կհարուցվի քրգործ՝ պաշտոնեական կեղծիքով:
> 
> Տրիբուն ձյա, էն գոլերի պահը ոնց է՞ր, չես խփում դու, հետո՞..., հլը հիշացրա...
> 
> *Հ.Գ.* Ղազինյան Արթուրին չհայհոյել, դրանից ասածիս էությունը չի փոխվում...





> Էս մեկն էլ արդարացրինք - Գայանե Աբրահամյանի հրաժարականի մասի՞ն ինչ կասվի...


Ես բացարձակ զարմացած չեմ, որ քո շրջապատը պիտի ղազինյաններն ու մելիքյանները լինեն ․․․ միջակություններ։ Էսքանն ա քո ասելիքը, ու կարաս նույն տեմպով շարունակես, ախպերս։ Քեզ ոչ մեկը չի վիրավորում։ Ընհակառակը, ոգևորում եմ, աջակցում եմ, մի բան էլ առողջությանս հաշվին ուշադրություն եմ դարձնում, որը կաշխատեմ էլ չանել։

----------


## Varzor

> Ըստ էության՝ կեցցե Նոր Հայաստանը, որտեղ հնարավոր է քրգործ հարուցել երկրի բարձրաստիճան ղեկավարի վրա՝ նրա արած ոչ կոռեկտ դիտարկվող արտահայտության համար:


Դե տենց թատրոն-թատրոն էլ ապրում ենք էլի  :Wink: 

Եթե գործող պաշտոնյաների վրա հարուցված գործերն էլ են նույն կերպ վարելու, ոնց որ նախկինների վրա հարուցվածները, ապա հիրավի կեցցեն չէ՞։
Բայց այ ասենք ԲՀԿ առաջնորդին ձեռ ձեռները չի հասնում  :Think:  կարող աէդ նշանակումա, որ Ծառուկյանը բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյա չի դառնա  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, իմքայլական պատգամավորների էս հրաժարականներն ինչքա՞ն հեռու կգնան...

Տրիբուն ձյա, սրտիդ մոտիկ մի ընդունի, ասում-խոսում ենք...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բայց այ ասենք ԲՀԿ առաջնորդին ձեռ ձեռները չի հասնում  կարող աէդ նշանակումա, որ Ծառուկյանը բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյա չի դառնա


Որոշեցին 2 ամսով կալանավորել )))

----------

Varzor (26.09.2020), Աթեիստ (26.09.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Որոշեցին 2 ամսով կալանավորել )))


Էդ լավ չի, փաստորեն Ծառուկյանը դեռ շանսեր է պահպանում բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյա դառնալու  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (26.09.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, իմքայլական պատգամավորների էս հրաժարականներն ինչքա՞ն հեռու կգնան...
> ...


Ուրա թե սաղ իրար հետ հրաարական տան, նախկին գումարման ԱԺ-ների պատգամավորների հետ հավաքվեն ու գնան լցվեն ձորը  :LOL: 

Լիոն ջան, էդ փախեփախի երևույթը Հայաստանում նոր չի՝ պիտի որ արդեն սովորած լինեիր։ Ու էս քո իմացած խորտակվող նավը լքող առնետների փախուստ չէ՝ թեթև տար  :Wink: 
Ամեն մի հրաժարական էլ իր պատճառն ունի, որը շատ դեպքերում չի համընկնում հրապարակայնորեն հնչեցված տարբերակի հետ։

----------

Lion (26.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

Իշխող ուժի համար ցավացողներին շտապեմ հանգստացնել: Հիշո՞ւմ եք, Նիկոլն ասում էր, որ Սահմանադրական դատարանի ճգնաժամը ԼՈՒԾՎԱԾ Է: Ահա ուրեմն՝ ՍԴ-ն լիովին իրենն է, ի՞նչ եք անհանգստանում, նախագահը կուղարկի հրամանագիրը ՍԴ...ըըըը...

...ըըը...

...լոոոոււծված է ՍԴ ճգնաժամը, ՉԿԱ նման հարց՝ Նիկոլն է ասել..., ՍԴ-ում խնդիր հաստատ չի լինի, հանգստացեք, Նիկոլն է ասել...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Քանի որ Սամվելն էլ Ակումբ չի մտնում իրա ՖԲ գրառումը բերեմ ստեղ։




> Պետք է անդրադառնամ ու իմ կարծիքը գրեմ երկրում ընթացող պրոցեսների մասին, քանի որ մոտս տպավորություն ա, որ լիքը մարդ չի հասկանում ինչ ա կատարվում ու ինչի ա դա բերելու։ 
> Միանգամից ասեմ, որ վաղը հանրահավաք/երթին մասնակցելու եմ 2018–ի մայիսից հետո առաջին անգամ։
> Երկար եմ գրելու, բայց հաստատ նենց ինֆորմացիայա, որ ոչ մեկին չի խանգարի ․․․
> Նախ պետք է մի քիչ ընդհանուր պատմական ակնարկ անեմ․․․
> Իշխանությունը ցանկացած երկրում ու ցանկացած դեպքում կարող է ունենալ մի քանի հենարան․
> 
> 1. Ժողովրդի Աջակցություն /խարիզմատիկ լեգիտիմություն/
> 2. Ուժային կառույցների հավատարմություն
> 3. Էլիտաների/սելեկտարատ/ աջակցություն
> ...

----------

boooooooom (01.03.2021), Freeman (01.03.2021), One_Way_Ticket (01.03.2021), Sambitbaba (01.03.2021), Varzor (02.03.2021), Արէա (01.03.2021), Գաղթական (01.03.2021), մարդ եղած վախտ (01.03.2021), Ներսես_AM (01.03.2021)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կուկի գրածն էլ ա շատ լավը։




> Նայում եմ Նիկոլի երթի կադրերը, ընտանիքի հետ ուրախ ժպիտով, շենքերին ձեռքով ողջույններ, օդային համբույրներ՝ շնորհակալ եմ ժողովուրդ ջան, սիրում եմ ձեզ և այլն։ Հետո նայում եմ ընդդիմության կադրերը, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը շնորհավորում ա հաղթանակի առիթով, որ նախագահը ԳՇ պետին չի հանել գործից, ասում ա՝ վաղը համերգներ կանենք, ուրախության հրապարակ կդառնա սա, խորոված են անում, երգում պարում են։Եթե ես վեց ամսով լուսին գնացած-եկած լինեի ու սա տեսնեի, վստահ կասեի, որ պատերազմ ա եղել, ևս մի յոթ շրջան վերցրել ենք մեր վերահսկողության տակ, իշխանությունը իրանից գոհ դուրս ա գալիս հրապարակ, վարչապետը ընտանիքի հետ ողջունում ա քաղաքացիներին, ԱԺ փոխխոսնակը սելֆիներ ա անում հրապարակում հավաքվածների ֆոնին, մի պատմական ժամանակներ, մեկ այլ հրապարակում էլ ընդդիմությունն ա հավաքվել տոնում հաղթանակը, բայց համ էլ ասում ա՝ ինչի՞ յոթ շրջան, մենք ավելին կարող էինք, ինչի՞ կանգնեցրիք հաղթանակը կեսից, ի՞նչ էիք պայմանավորվել թշնամու հետ այ դավաճաններ, թողնեիք՝ մինչև վերջ գնայինք։
> Հանրահավաքներ են անում, ամեն մեկը 5-10 հազար հոգի հավաքում ու ասում ա՝ էս ժողովուրդն ա, իսկ իրականում հասարակության մեծ մասը տանը նստած, ապշած նայում ա, մերժում ա էս խայտառակ օրակարգը ու չի հասկանում, թե ինչի համար ա էս խենթանոցը։ 
> Իմ ընգերներից կան որ իրանց տղուն են կորցրել, ախպորն են կորցրել, ոչ տեսել եմ, ոչ ցավակցել եմ, հիմա էլ վախում եմ փողոցում հանկարծակի տեսնեմ, չեմ ուզում տեսնեմ։ Ու նայում եմ՝ մարդիկ փողոցում հպարտ քայլում են՝ վարչապետ ջան, լավ ես անում, դուխով, ողջույններ պատուհաններից նայողներին, մյուսներն էլ շնորհավորում են՝ նախագահը չի ստորագրել, համերգ ու խորոված։
> Տիեզերքից մի հատ ասուպ ընկներ Հայաստանի գլխին, ոչնչանայինք սաղս, գոնե արժանապատիվ վերացած լինեինք, սենց ողջ գետինը չմտնեինք ամոթից։

----------

boooooooom (01.03.2021), Lion (02.03.2021), One_Way_Ticket (01.03.2021), Sambitbaba (01.03.2021), Varzor (02.03.2021), Արէա (01.03.2021), Գաղթական (01.03.2021), մարդ եղած վախտ (01.03.2021), Նաիրուհի (02.03.2021)

----------


## Lion

Մարտի 1 էին... նշում  :Sad:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Կյանքը էլ երեբք առաջվանը չի լինի, իսկ ապագայում դրական իրադարձություններ չեն նշմարվում։
Էստեղ չեմ եկել գրելու հոգետանջանքներիս մասին, բայց ափսոսա էս երկրը, որը չենք կարողանում գնահատել։ Էնքան կուզեի մեծ հեղինակություն ունենայի, որ իրոք կոչով դիմեի համայն հայությանը, որ խելքի գանք։ Էսքանից հետո էլ ամեն մեկը իրա նեղ անձնական շահի մասինա մտածում, չգիտակցելով, որ վաղը էդ իրա անձնական շահից կմնա մի հատ  թուրքի, ռուսի կամ պարսիկի թուք՝ դուզ ճակատին։
Քաղաքականությունը ու կուսակցությունները չարիք էին էս երկրի համար, էս գործընթացները պետություն կարային հասունացնեին, եթե էդքան մեծ չլիներ արտաքին ազդեցությունը իրանց վրա ու եթե ժամանակ ունենայինք։
Իրականում ճանապարհներ տեսնում եմ, որ կարելիա բոլորին ուշքի բերել ու բոլոր իրականություններում, պատմություններում ու գեղարվեստական գործերում միակ ճանապարհը ինքնազոհաբերություննա, բառի ամենաուղիղ իմասոտվ, բայց ովա՞ պատրաստ էդ ինքնազոհաբերությանը։
ԶԶվել եմ ձեզնից էլ, մնացածից էլ, մենակ գանք իրար քֆրտենք, էլ ուրիշ անելիք չկա էս երկրում, իրար միս ուտելուց բացի։ նեղ անձնական շահը առաջ քշել ու սաղ գրածներւ ու ասածները մոռանալով նոր դերեր խաղալ, որը էդքան էլ չի ստացվում։ Ախպեր, բերեք սաղ թարգենք, գտնենք մեր միջի էն միակ բանը, որ բոլորիս շահերը համընկնում են։ Բերեք ստեղ հենց հարթակ սարքենք, լուծումներ առաջարկենք, բերեք քարոզենք էդ ամենը։
Անկեղծ, սաղիդ-բոլորիդ անհատապես խնդրում եմ, էն որ բառիս ամենաուղիղ իմաստով խնդրում եմ, եկեք խելք խելքի տանք ընկերներ, եթե ուշքի չգանք, չեք էլ պատկերացնի ինչ ոռի բաներ են մեզ սպասվում։ Ափսոսա էս գյոզալ երկիրը

----------

Fragile (06.03.2021), Lion (05.03.2021), Sagittarius (08.03.2021), Աթեիստ (06.03.2021), Գաղթական (05.03.2021), մարդ եղած վախտ (05.03.2021), Շինարար (05.03.2021)

----------


## մարդ եղած վախտ

> Իրականում ճանապարհներ տեսնում եմ, որ կարելիա բոլորին ուշքի բերել ու բոլոր իրականություններում, պատմություններում ու գեղարվեստական գործերում միակ ճանապարհը ինքնազոհաբերություննա, բառի ամենաուղիղ իմասոտվ, բայց ովա՞ պատրաստ էդ ինքնազոհաբերությանը։


Համաձայն եմ ու էս էմոցիաներն էլ կիսում եմ, բայց մեծ վերապահում ունեմ “ելքի” շուրջ։ Այն է ֊ ճանապարհը ինքնազոհաբերությունը չի, այլ հակառակը՝ ես֊ի ու ես֊ի շուրջ միջավայրի կառուցումն ա։ Պատմությունները ու գեղարվեստական գործերը էմոցիաների վրա են խաղում ու սիրուն ա, երբ Դանկոն սիրտը հանեց, վառեց, մեռավ պրծավ, ու չիմացանք, որ էդ ժողովուրդը տենց էլ ոչ կռիվ անել սովորեց, ոչ էլ տուն սարքել։ Մարդկանց ուղեղում տենց էլ մտած ա, որ մեծ սերը մեռնելն ա, բայց մեծ սերը մեծ աշխատանքն ա։ Հիմա դու էս երկրի համար մեծ աշխատանքի, ու մեծ հաջողության հասնելու պատրաստ ե՞ս։ Պատրաստ ե՞ս օրինակ շատ հարուստ լինել, մեծ ազդեցություն վայելել։ Պատրաստ ե՞ս հաջողված մարդ դառնալ, ոչ թե զոհաբերվել։ Այ էդ աշխատանքի կարիքը կա, որ ամեն մարդ դառնա հաջողված ու իրա շուրջ ստեղծի միջավայր, որտեղ ուրիշ մարդիկ էլ կարողանան աշխատանք դնել ու դառնալ հաջողված։

 Ի միջի այլոց ինքազոհաբերության համար ոչ մի գիտելիք կամ հմտություն պետք չի։ Բայց երկիր կառուցելու համար լիքը պետք ա, ու հենց էդ գիտելիքն ա, որ չկա։ Իսկ այ մեռնելու պատրաստ լիքը մարդ կա, ոնց պարզվեց։

----------

Աթեիստ (06.03.2021), Արէա (06.03.2021), Գաղթական (05.03.2021), Նաիրուհի (06.03.2021)

----------


## Գաղթական

> ու սիրուն ա, երբ Դանկոն սիրտը հանեց, վառեց, մեռավ պրծավ, ու չիմացանք, որ էդ ժողովուրդը տենց էլ ոչ կռիվ անել սովորեց, ոչ էլ տուն սարքել։


Ինչի՞ չսովորեց:

----------


## մարդ եղած վախտ

> Ինչի՞ չսովորեց:


Դանկոյի ինքնազոհաբերվելը էդ մարդկանց հրաշքով չդարձրեց գիտակից, կամ առավել ևս ոչ մի հմտություն չավելացրեց։ Դանկոն ուղղակի մեռավ, իրանց համար առավ ժամանակ, պատմությունը ըտեղ վերջացավ, ու ոչ մի հիմք չկա մտածելու, թե էդ մարդիկ ինչ-որ բան սովորեցին։ Մեկումեջ մեղքի զգացում կարող ա ունեցան: Քանի որ սովորելը դժվար մասն ա ու քանի աչքս չեն կոխել որ սովորել են, հանգիստ համարում եմ, որ չեն սովորել։

----------

Աթեիստ (06.03.2021), Ուլուանա (07.03.2021)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դանկոյի ինքնազոհաբերվելը էդ մարդկանց հրաշքով չդարձրեց գիտակից, կամ առավել ևս ոչ մի հմտություն չավելացրեց։ Դանկոն ուղղակի մեռավ, իրանց համար առավ ժամանակ, պատմությունը ըտեղ վերջացավ, ու ոչ մի հիմք չկա մտածելու, թե էդ մարդիկ ինչ-որ բան սովորեցին։ Մեկումեջ մեղքի զգացում կարող ա ունեցան: Քանի որ սովորելը դժվար մասն ա ու քանի աչքս չեն կոխել որ սովորել են, հանգիստ համարում եմ, որ չեն սովորել։


Բաժակը կիսով չափ դատարկ է ))

Նույն հաջողությամբ՝ ոչ մի հիմք չկա մտածելու, թե տուն կառուցել ու կռիվ անել չեն սովորել:


Էն օրը հետաքրքիր միտք հանդիպեց.
* Դժվար ժամանակները ծնում են ուժեղ մարդկանց
* ՈՒժեղ մարդիկ ստեղծում են ծաղկուն ու բերրի ժամանակներ
* Ծաղկուն ու բերրի ժամանակները ծնում են թույլ մարդկանց
* Թույլ մարդիկ ստեղծում են դժվար ժամանակներ

----------


## Շինարար

Ինձ թվում ա՝ Յոհանը նկատի ունի՝ ազդեցություն, հեղինակություն ունեցող մարդկանց, առաջին հերթին երկրի ղեկավարությանը՝ ետ քաշվել, զիջել, հարվածն առնել, եթե անհրաժեշտ ա։

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Այ մարդ, Էսքան հայրենասեր էս խեղճ, թշվառ, լալկան ու սիքտիրչի ազգին որտեղի՞ց:

----------

Varzor (09.03.2021)

----------


## Lion

> ՍԴ շուրջ ճգնաժամն, ըստ Նիկոլի, վերջացել է...
> 
> Խա-խա





> Լիոն ջան, կբացատրե՞ս թե ինչումն ա խնդիրը:


*Գաղթական* ջան, բացատրե՞մ, թե արդեն պարզ է...

----------


## Lion

Հայաստանի ռազմաքաղաքական դրությունը - շատ հետաքրքիր քննարկում ունեցանք Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամյանի հետ...

----------

Arjo (29.03.2021), Varzor (02.04.2021)

----------


## Lion

Ասում էի...

Ցավոք իմ որոշ կանխատեսումներ Նիկոլենց հարցով ճիշտ են դուրս գալիս: *Օրինակ*, ասում էի, սա ասել եմ նեղ միջավայրում, ապացույց չունեմ, որ ժամանակին ասել եմ, դրա համար պիտի խոսքիս հավատաք, և այսպես, *ասում էի*՝ Խաչատուրովին տենց կոպիտ մի կպեք: Շատերը, և նույնիսկ մոտիկներիցս, ասում էին՝ թքաաաածծծ: Արդյունքում ունեցանք անհարթություններ Ռուսաստանի հետ: *Այլ օրինակ*՝ անցած ամառ բոլորը ոգևորված էին Արցախը բանակցային կողմ դարձնելու Նիկոլի նախաձեռնությամբ, ասում էի, սա արդեն ասել եմ բացահայտ, նույնիսկ ՖԲ ստատուս ունեմ, որ դա սխալ է, կրկին ինձ քննադատեցին, սակայն ի՞նչ ունենք հիմա - ՀՀ-ն փաստացի կրկին բանակցում է հին ստատուսով, առանց Արցախի:

Նեղ միջավայրում նաև ասել եմ, որ *Քոչարյանին "մարսել" մեր դատական համակարգն իր այս վիճակով չի կարող և, ընդհանրապես, իրեն պետք չէր այդքան կոպիտ կպնել, այլ պետք էր իր գումարները վերցնել, ներքին ոչ ֆորմալ ամնիստիայի պես մի բան անել և բերած փողերը դնել տնտեսության մեջ:* Նիկոլը գնաց կոնֆռոնտացիայի ուղով: Արդյունքում դատական համակարգը սկսեց կանվուսիաների մեջ գալարվել, որովհետև, ինչպես ասացի, այն ի վիճակի չէ կյանքի կոչել այդ խնդիրը: Արդյունքում եղավ հերթական հիմարությունը՝ դատարանների դռնել փակելու ակցիան: Կրկին նեղ միջավայրում քննադատել եմ այն և եղավ իմ նախատեսածով՝ ալարկոտ, մարդազուրկ ակցիա, որը չծառայեց իր նպատակին և միջազգային քննադատություն առաջացրեց: Մասնավոր օրինակ՝ մաքսավորին կոպտելը, որի մասին արտահայտվել եմ բայցահայտ: Մեկ այլ օրինակ, Նիկոլի հայտնի "_Կա՞ դատավոր, որին ես կզանգեմ և նա իմ ասածը չի անի_" խոսքը, որն, ավելորդ էլ ա ասել, հակաիրավական, իր իսկ հռչակած իրավական պետության գաղափարը ոտնահարող, դեմագոգիկ և ուղղակի սխալ խոսք էր...

Դե, եթե չափից դուրս զայրացած չես, մի հատ մարգարե կենացս խմի, ապեր, խմի, խմի... ֆորումի քո հին ծանոթ Lion-ն է ուզում, օտար մարդ չի...  :Wink:

----------

Արէա (06.04.2021)

----------


## Գաղթական

Կողքից մեզ ուսումնասիրող խելացի մարդու կարծիք՝ մեր մասին.

----------

One_Way_Ticket (07.04.2021)

----------


## Գաղթական

Նոր Ատոմակայանի հնարավոր գործարկման մասին առաջին անգամ լսեցի:
Էլի խոսք եղել է՞ր սրա մասին:

Ատոմակայանի կյանքի տևողությունը, եթե չեմ սխալվում, 60տ է:
Իսկ Մեծամորինը կառուցվել է 1969թ-ին:

Արդյո՞ք հնարավոր էր նորը միայն սեփական ուժերով կառուցել ու որքանո՞վ կմեծանա ՌԴ-ից ՀՀ էներգետիկ կախվածությունը, եթե նոր կայանը կառուցվի միայն ռուսական կապիտալի հաշվին:

----------


## Overdose

> Նոր Ատոմակայանի հնարավոր գործարկման մասին առաջին անգամ լսեցի:
> Էլի խոսք եղել է՞ր սրա մասին:
> 
> Ատոմակայանի կյանքի տևողությունը, եթե չեմ սխալվում, 60տ է:
> Իսկ Մեծամորինը կառուցվել է 1969թ-ին:
> 
> Արդյո՞ք հնարավոր էր նորը միայն սեփական ուժերով կառուցել ու որքանո՞վ կմեծանա ՌԴ-ից ՀՀ էներգետիկ կախվածությունը, եթե նոր կայանը կառուցվի միայն ռուսական կապիտալի հաշվին:


Գաղթական ախպեր, եթե մենակ նիկոլն ա ասել, ուրեմն մեծ հավանականությամբ սովորական պիզդյոժ ա։ Ինչպես միշտ։

Եթե Պուտին ձաձան էլ մի կեսբերան անդրադարձած լիներ, կարելի էր լուրջ ընդունել

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ախպեր, եթե մենակ նիկոլն ա ասել, ուրեմն մեծ հավանականությամբ սովորական պիզդյոժ ա։ Ինչպես միշտ։
> 
> Եթե Պուտին ձաձան էլ մի կեսբերան անդրադարձած լիներ, կարելի էր լուրջ ընդունել


Նիկոլն ասեց, Պուտինն էլ հաստատող գլխով արեց, եղբայր:
100% իր համար նորություն չէր էդ թեման:

ՈՒղղակի ինքն արձագանքում ավելի շատ ու մի քիչ էլ անհարկի երկար իրանց Սպուտնիկի վրա կանգ առավ:
Զգացվեց, որ դա ծախելն իր համար ավելի կարևոր ա էս պահին:

----------


## Lion

Չէի ուզենա սենց եղբայր ունենալ...

----------

Varzor (05.07.2021)

----------


## Արէա

> Չէի ուզենա սենց եղբայր ունենալ...


Փաշինյանն ա արձանի վրա նստա՞ծ, դեմքը լավ չի երևում։
Ախ հա, միշիկենք ասել են, որ Նիկոլն ա Արցախը հանձնել։ Հասկացա։ Մոռացել էի։

----------

boooooooom (23.06.2021), Cassiopeia (23.06.2021), Աթեիստ (23.06.2021), Բարեկամ (24.06.2021), Գաղթական (23.06.2021)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մոդերատորական: Վերջին գրառումներից 2-ը ջնջվել են:
Խնդրում եմ մնալ քաղաքակիրթ քննարկման սահմաններում և խուսափել միմյանց հասցեին վիրավորական պիտակավորումներից:

----------

Lion (23.06.2021), Varzor (05.07.2021), Աթեիստ (23.06.2021)

----------


## Lion

Երբ որ մարդը փոքր տարիքից կոմպլեքսավորված չմոյի մեկնա էղել -

----------

Varzor (05.07.2021)

----------


## Lion

Պարզաբանումներ մանկապարտեզից.

Լրագրողների հարցին, թե ինչու դա նախկինում չէր արվում, նախարարի պաշտոնակատարը կարծիք հայտնեց, որ դրա պատճառն, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, «թավշյա հեղափոխությունն» էր, որը ոչ ոքի ոչինչ չէր պարտադրում:

«_Եվ հիմա այն «պողպատյա է: Եւ, այո, մեր շարքերն այսուհետ պողպատյա կդառնան_»,- ասաց Պետրոսյանը:

Հավսար-զգաստով սկսեց, պողպատ չէ, պողպատագույն կլինի ամեն ինչ...

----------


## Արէա

Էսօրվա գլխավոր լուրն ա, ամբողջ օրը չհանգստացան։

----------

Freeman (25.06.2021), Varzor (05.07.2021), Աթեիստ (24.06.2021)

----------


## Varzor

Ժող, Այս ամենը ձեզ ինչ-որ հին ուրվական չի հիշեցնու՞մ  :Think: 

Պալիտբյուրո, դու՞ ես ․․․

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ժող, Այս ամենը ձեզ ինչ-որ հին ուրվական չի հիշեցնու՞մ 
> 
> Պալիտբյուրո, դու՞ ես ․․․


Ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը։

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը։


Նայիր իմ գրառմանը նախորդող Արէայի գրառումը  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

2021 թ-ի վերջը...

Ամփոփում ենք վերջին իրադարձությունները և տարին...

----------

Varzor (05.01.2022)

----------


## Varzor

Մեր բոսյակների կառավարության անըմբռնելի մտքի փայլատակումները բացում են։ Բայց ավելի զավեշտալի են մեկնաբանությունները։




> Վաճառքի կետերում ծխախոտային արտադրատեսակների ու դրանց փոխարինիչների աչքի ընկնող ցուցադրությունը գրավում է երիտասարդներին, և նրանք հայտնվում են այդ արտադրատեսակների գովազդի ազդեցության տակ: Այդ ցուցադրությունը դրական վերաբերմունք է ձևավորում ծխախոտային արտադրատեսակների և դրանց փոխարինիչների նկատմամբ:
> 
> Ծխախոտային արտադրատեսակները հաճախ տեղադրվում են քաղցրավենիքի և երեխաների համար նախատեսված ապրանքների կողքը, երեխաների տեսադաշտի մակարդակին` տպավորություն ստեղծելով, որ ծխախոտային արտադրանքը անվնաս առօրյա առարկա է:
> 
> Հետազոտությունները ցույց են տվել, որ ծխախոտի ցուցադրության արգելքը նվազեցնում է ծխախոտի գովազդի ազդեցությունը դեռահասների վրա մինչև 83%-ով։


աղբյուր

Եվ ասյտեղ բնական հարց է ծագում։ Ի՞սկ ինչ ազդեցություն են թողնում դեռահասների վրա ամբողջ քաղաքով և ԶԼՄ-ներով մեկ սփռված բուքմեյքերական ըներությունների անվերջանալի գովազդները։  :Think: 
Երևի մինչև մինչև 83%-ին համոզում են, որ խաղալը հարստանալու միջոց չէ ․․․

----------


## Varzor

Հերթական անգամ բոսյակների կառավարությունն ի ցույց է դնում իր տգիտությունն ու տխմարությունը։
Հերթական անգամ դիվանագիտական աշխատանքի նույնիսկ մեկ օրվա փորձ չունեցող մարդը դեսպան է, այն էլ այնպիսի երկրում, ինչպիսին մեր ոխերիմ բարեկամ ՌԴ-ն է։

ՎԱՂԱՐՇԱԿ ՀԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՅԱՆԻՆ ՌՈՒՍԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԴԱՇՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՈՒՄ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՐՏԱԿԱՐԳ ԵՎ ԼԻԱԶՈՐ ԴԵՍՊԱՆ ՆՇԱՆԱԿԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ

----------


## Lion

Կարծիքս դատավորների, դատական իշխանության և գործադիրի հարաբերությունների մասին...

----------

Varzor (24.05.2022)

----------


## Վիշապ

> «Պետության ողնաշարը հանդիսացող համակարգերի վերականգնում, պետք է ստեղծենք մրցունակ, առաջադեմ, նոր տեխնոլոգիաների հիման վրա տնտեսություն, կազմաքանդված, բարոյալքված բանակի փոխարեն պետք է ունենանք մարտունակ, սպառազինություններով հագեցած զինված ուժեր, այդ բանակը պետք է լինի ոչ միայն պաշտպանողական, այլև հարկ եղած դեպքում նաև հարձակվողական բանակ:
> 
> Մուրացիկ դիվանագիտության փոխարեն պետք է ունենանք ազգային շահերի վրա հիմնված պրոֆեսիոնալ, նախաձեռնողական, գործընկերային, բայց ոչ երբեք ստրկային քաղաքականություն: Արտաքին քաղաքականության ոլորտում պետք է հանդես գանք մեր օրակարգով և Հայաստանի ու Արցախի շահերը սպասարկող օրակարգով», - հայտարարեց շարժման առաջնորդներից Իշխան Սաղաթելյանը:


Տերդ մեռնի պոպուլիզմ։ Փաստորեն էս սաղ արագ իրականացվող ա, ու մենակ դաշնակները ձևերը գիտեն, պատմությունը վկա։

----------

Varzor (24.05.2022), Աթեիստ (19.05.2022)

----------

